# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  उपदेशानुसार वर्णन

## ravi chacha

उपदेशानुसार वर्णन............

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना कहकर वाल्मीकि बोले, हे साधो! अब स्थितिप्रकरण के अनन्तर उपशम प्रकरण कहता हूँ जिसके जानने से निर्वाणता पावोगे । जब वशिष्ठजी ने इस प्रकार वचन कहे तब सब सभा ऐसी शोभित हुई जैसे शरत्*काल के आकाश में तारागण शोभते हैं । वशिष्ठजी के वचन परमानन्द के कारण हैं । ऐसे पावन वचन सुनके सब मौन हो गये और जैसे कमल की पंक्ति कमल की खानि में स्थित हो तैसे ही सभा के लोग और राजा स्थित हुए । स्त्रियाँ जो झरोखों में बैठी थीं उनके महाविलास की चञ्चलता शान्त हो गई और घड़ियालों के शब्द जो गृह में होते थे वे भी शान्त हो गये । शीश पर चमर करनेवाले भी मूर्तिवत् अचल हो गये और राजा से आदि लेकर जो लोग थे वे कथा के सम्मुख हुए । रामजी बड़े विकास को प्राप्त हुए-जैसे प्रातःकाल में कमल विकासमान होता है और वशिष्ठजी की कही वाणी से राजा दशरथ ऐसा प्रसन्न हुआ जैसे मेघ की वर्षा से मोर प्रसन्न होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सबके चञ्चल वानररूपी मन विषय भोग से रहित हो स्थित हुए और मन्त्री भी सुनके स्थित हो रहे और अपने स्वरूप को जानने लगे । जैसे चन्द्रमा की कला प्रकाशती है तैसे ही आत्मकला प्रकाशित हुई और लक्ष्मण ने अपने लक्षस्वरूप को देखके तीव्रबुद्धि से वशिष्ठजी के उपदेश को जाना। शत्रुघ्न जो शत्रुओं को मारनेवाले थे उनका चित्त अति आनन्द से पूर्ण हुआ और जैसे पूर्णमासी का चन्द्रमा स्थित होता है तैसे मन्त्रियों के हृदय में मित्रता हो गई और मन शीतल और हृदय प्रफुल्लित हुआ । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए कमल तत्काल विकासमान होता है । और और जो मुनि, राजा और ब्राह्माण स्थित थे उनके रत्नरूपी चित्त स्वच्छ और निर्मल हो गये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब मध्याह्न काल का समय हुआ और बाजे बजकर उनके ऐसे शब्द हुए जैसे प्रलयकाल में मेघों के शब्द होते हैं और उन बड़े शब्दों से मुनीश्वरों का शब्द आच्छादित हो गया- जैसे मेघ के शब्द से कोकिला का शब्द दब जाता है तब वशिष्ठजी चुप होगये और एक मुहूर्त्तपर्यन्त शब्द होता रहा । जब घनशब्द शान्त हुआ तब मुनीश्वर ने रामजी से कहा, हे रामजी! जो कुछ आज मुझे कहना था वह मैं कह चुका अब कल फिर कहूँगा । यह सुन सर्वसभा के लोग अपने-अपने स्थानों को गये और वशिष्ठजी ने राजा से लेकर रामजी आदि से कहा कि तुम भी अपने-अपने घरों में जावो । सबने चरणवन्दना और नमस्कार किया और जो नभचारी, वनचारी और जलचारी थे उन सबको विदाकर आप भी अपने-अपने स्थानों को गये और ब्राह्मण की सुन्दरवाणी को विचारते और अपने-अपने अधिकार की क्रिया दिन को करते रहे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उपदेशानुसार वर्णन.........

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना कहकर फिर वाल्मीकिजी बोले, हे भारद्वाज! इस प्रकार अपने अपने स्थानों में सब यथाउचित क्रिया करने लगे । वशिष्ठजी राजा, राघव, मुनि और ब्राह्मणों ने अपने-अपने स्थानों में स्नान आदिक क्रिया की और गौ, सुवर्ण, अन्न, पृथ्वी, वस्त्र, भोजन आदिक ब्राह्मणों को यथायोग्य पात्र दान दिये । सुवर्ण और रत्नों से जड़े स्थानों में आकर राजा ने देवताओं का पूजन किया और कोई विष्णु का और सदाशिव का, कोई अग्नि का और किसी ने सूर्य आदिक का पूजन किया । तदनन्तर पुत्र, पौत्र, सुहृद, मित्र, बान्धव संयुक्त नानाप्रकार के उचित भोजन किये । इतने में दिन का तीसरा पहर आया तब सबने अपने सम्बन्धियों संयुक्त और और क्रिया की और जब साँझ हुई और सूर्य अस्त हुआ तब सायंकाल की विधि की और अघमर्षण गायत्री आदिक का जाप किया और पाठस्त्रोत और मनोहर कथा मुनीश्वरों की कही । फिर रात्रि हुई तब स्त्रियों ने शय्या बिछाई और उन पर वे विराजे पर रामजी बिना सबको रात्रि एक मुहूर्तवत् व्यतीत हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी स्थित होकर वशिष्ठजी के वचन की पंक्तियों को विचारने लगे कि जिसका नाम संसार है इसमें भ्रमने का पात्र कौन है, नाना प्रकार के भूतजात कहाँ से आते हैं, कहाँ जाते हैं, मन का स्वरूप क्या है, शान्ति कैसे होती है, यह माया कहाँ से उठी है, और कैसे निवृत्त होती है, निवृत्त हुए विशेषता क्या होती है, नष्ट किसकी होती है, अनन्तरूप जो विस्तृत आत्मा है उसमें अहंकार कैसे होता है, मन के क्षय होने और इन्द्रियों के जीतने में मुनीश्वरों ने क्या कहा है और आत्मा के पाने में क्या युक्ति कही है? जीव, चित्त, मन और माया सब ही एकरूप है, विस्ताररूप संसार इसने रचा है और जैसे ग्राह ने हाथी को बाँधा था और वह कष्ट पाता था तैसे ही असत्*रूप संसार में बँधकर जो जीव कष्ट पाते हैं उस दुःख के नाश करने के निमित्त कौन औषध है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

भोगरूपी मेघमाला में मोहित हुई मेरी बुद्धि मलिन हो गई है, इसको मैं किस प्रकार शुद्ध करूँ । यह तो भोग के साथ तन्मय हो गई है और मुझको भोगों के त्यागने की सामर्थ्य भी नहीं, भोगों के त्यागने के बिना बड़ी आपदा है और उनके संहारने की भी सामर्थ्य नहीं । बड़ा आश्चर्य है और हमको बड़ा कष्ट प्राप्त हुआ है । आत्मपद की प्राप्ति मन के जीतने से होती है और वेदशास्त्र के कहने का प्रयोजन भी यही है । गुरु के वचनों से भ्रम नष्ट हो जाता है-जैसे बालक को पर छाहीं में वैताल भासता है- उस भ्रम को जैसे बुद्धिमान दूर करता है तैसे ही मनरूपी भ्रम को गुरु दूर करते हैं । वह कौन समय होगा कि मैं शान्ति पाऊँगा और संसारभ्रम नष्ट हो जावेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे यौवनवान् स्त्री प्रियपति को पाके सुख से विश्राम करती है, तैसे, ही मेरी बुद्धिआत्मा को पाके कब विश्रामवान् होगी । नाना प्रकार के संसार के आरम्भ मेरे कब शान्त होंगे और कब मैं आदि अन्त से रहित पद में विश्रान्तवान् होऊँगा मेरा मन कब पावन होगा और पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रमावत् सम्पूर्ण कला से सम्पन्न होकर स्वच्छ, शीतल और प्रकाशरूप पद में कब स्थित होऊँगा । मैं कब जगत् को देखके हँसूँगा और कब मलीन कलना को त्याग के आत्म पद में स्थित होऊँगा । कब मैं मन को संकल्प विकल्प से रहित शान्त रूप देखूँगा-जैसे तरंग से रहित नदी शान्तरूप दीखती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तृष्णा रूपी तरंग से व्याकुल जो संसार समुद्र है वह मायाजाल से पूर्ण है और राग द्वेषरूपी मच्छों से संयुक्त है, उसको त्याग के मैं वीतज्वर कब होऊँगा । उस उपशम सिद्धपद को मैं कब पाऊँगा जो बुद्धिमानों ने मूढ़ता को त्याग के पाया है । मैं कब निर्दोष और समदर्शी होऊँगा और अज्ञानरूपी ताप मेरा कब नाश होगा जिससे सम्पूर्ण अंग मेरे तपते हैं । सब धातु क्षोभरूप हो गई हैं और उनसे बड़ा दीर्घज्वर हुआ है इससे कब मेरा चित्त शान्तवान् होगा-जैसे वायु बिना दीपक होता है । कब मैं भ्रम त्याग के प्रकाशवान् हूँगा और कब मैं लीला करके इन्द्रियों के दुःखों को तर जाऊँगा । दुर्गन्धरूप देह से मैं कब न्यारा होऊँगा और ‘अहं’ ‘त्वं’ आदिक मिथ्याभ्रम का नाश मैं कब देखूँगा । जिस पद के आगे इन्द्रादिकों का सुख ऐश्वर्य मन्दारादिक वृक्षों की सुगन्ध और नाना प्रकार के भोग तृणवत् भासते हैं वह आत्मसुख हमको कब प्राप्त होगा वीतराग मुनीश्वर ने जो हमसे ज्ञान की निर्बल दृष्टि कही है उसको पाके मन विश्राम वान् होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार तो दुःखरूप है मन तू किस पदार्थ को पाकै विश्रामवान् हुआ है । माता, पिता, पुत्रादिक जो सम्बन्धी है उनका पात्र मैं नहीं हूँ इनका पात्र भोगी होता है । बुद्धि तू मेरी बहन है, तू मेरा ही अर्थ भ्राता की नाईं पूर्ण कर कि तुम हम दोनों दुःख से मुक्त हों । मुनीश्वर के वचनों को विचार के हमारी आपदा नाश होगी, हम भी परमपद को प्राप्त होंगे और तुझको भी शान्ति होगी । हे मेरी बुद्धि! तू ज्यों स्मरण कर कि वशिष्ठजी ने क्या कहा है । प्रथम तो वैराग्य कहा, फिर मोक्षव्यवहार कहा है, फिर उत्पत्ति प्रकरण कहा है कि संसार की उत्पत्ति इस क्रम से हुई है और फिर स्थिति प्रकरण कहा है कि ईश्वर से जगत् की स्थिति है और नाना प्रकार के दृष्टान्तों से उसे निरूपण किया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निदान जितने प्रकरण कहे हैं वे ज्ञान विज्ञानसंयुक्त हैं । हे बुद्धे! जिस प्रकार वशिष्ठजी ने कहा है तैसे तू स्मरण कर और अनेकबार विचार कर बुद्धि में निश्चय न हो तो वह क्रिया भी निष्फल है । जैसे शरत्*काल का मेघ बड़ा घन भी दृष्टि आता है परन्तु वर्षा से रहित निष्फल होता है तैसे ही धारणा से रहित विचार किया हुआ निष्फल होता है । जब धारणा कीजिये वह विचार सफल होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सभास्थानवर्ण.........

----------


## ravi chacha

वाल्मीकिजी बोले, हे भारद्वाज! जब इस प्रकार बड़े उदार आत्मा रामजी ने चित्त संयुक्त रात्रि व्यतीत की तो कुछ तम संयुक्त तारागण हुए और दिशा भासने लगीं । प्रातःकाल के नगारे नौबत बजने लगे तब रामजी ऐसे उठे जैसे कमलों की खानि से कमल उठे और भाइयों के साथ प्रातःकाल के सन्ध्यादिक कर्म करके कुछ मनुष्यों से संयुक्त वसिष्ठजी के आश्रम में आये । वशिष्ठजी एकान्त समाधि में स्थित थे उनको दूर से देख रामजी ने नमस्कारसहित चरणवन्दना की और प्रणाम करके हाथ बाँधे खड़े रहे । जब दिशा का तम नष्ट हुआ तब राजा और राजपुत्र , ऋषि, ब्राह्मण जैसे ब्रह्मलोक में देवता आवें तैसे आये । वशिष्ठजी का आश्रम जनों से पूर्ण हो गया और हाथी, घोड़े, रथ, प्यादा चार प्रकार की सेना से स्थान शौभित हुआ । तब तत्काल वशिष्ठजी समाधि से उतरे और सर्व लोगों ने प्रणाम किया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी ने उन सबका प्रणाम यथायोग्य ग्रहण किया और विश्वा- -मित्र को संग लेकर सबसे आगे चले । बाहर निकलकर रथ पर आरूढ़ हुए-जैसे पद्म में ब्रह्मा बैठे और दशरथ के गृह को चले । जैसे ब्रह्माजी बड़ी सेना से वेष्टित इन्द्र पुरी को आते हैं तैसे ही वशिष्ठजी बड़ी सेना से वेष्टित दशरथ के गृह आये और जो विस्तृत रमणीय सभा थी उसमें प्रवेश किया जैसे राजहंस कमलों में प्रवेश करे । तब राजा दशरथ ने जो बड़े सिंहासन पर बैठै थै उठकर आगे जा चरणवन्दना की और नम्र होकर चरण चूमे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी सबके आगे होकर शोभित हुए और अनेक मुनि, ऋषि और ब्राह्मण आये । दशरथ से लेकर राजा सर्वमन्त्री और बन्दीजन और रामजी से आदि लेकर राजपुत्र, मण्ड- -लेश्वर, जगत् के अधिष्ठाता और मालव आदि सर्व भृत्य और टहलुये आकर यथायोग्य अपने आपमें आसन पर बैठे और सबकी दृष्टि वशिष्ठजी की ओर गई । बन्दीजन जो स्तुति करते थे और सर्वलोक जो शब्द करते थे चुप हो गये निदान सूर्य उदय हुआ । और किरणों ने झुककर झरोखों से प्रवेश किया, कमल खिल आये, पुष्पों से स्थान पूर्ण हो गये और उनकी महासुगन्ध फैली, झरोखों में स्त्रियाँ चञ्चलता त्यागकर मौन हो बैठीं और चमरकरनेवाली मौन होकर शीश पर चमर करने लगीं और सब वशिष्ठजी की महासुन्दर कोमल मधुरवाणी को स्मरणकर आपस में आश्चर्यवान् होने लगे । तब आकाश से राजऋषि, सिद्ध, विद्याधर और मुनि आये और वशिष्ठजी को प्रणाम किया पर गम्भीरता से मुख से न बोले और यथायोग्य आसन पर बैठ गये । पुष्पों की सुगन्धयुक्त वायु चली और अगर चन्दनादि की सभा में बड़ी सुगन्ध फैल गई । भँवरे शब्द करते फिरते थे और कमलों को देखकर प्रसन्न होते थे । रत्न मणि भूषण जो राजा और राजपुत्रों ने पहिने थे उन पर सूर्य की किरणें पड़ने से बड़ा प्रकाश होता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राघववचन.............

----------


## ravi chacha

वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि उस समय दशरथजी ने वशिष्ठजी से कहा, हे भगवन्! कल के श्रम से आप आश्रित हैं और आपका शरीर गरमी से अति कृश सा हो गया है इस निमित्त विश्राम कीजिये । हे मुनीश्वर! आप जो आनन्दित वचन कहते हैं वे प्रकटरूप हैं और आपके उपदेश रूपी अमृत की वर्षा से हम आनन्दवान् हुए हैं । हमारे हृदय का तम दूर होकर शीतल चित्त हुआ है-जैसे चन्द्रमा की किरणों से तम और तपन दोनों निवृत्त होते हैं तैसे ही आपके बचनों से हम अज्ञानरूपी तम और तपन से रहित हुए हैं । आपके वचन अमृतवत् अपूर्व रस का आनन्द देते हैं और ज्यों ज्यों ग्रहण करिये त्यों-त्यों विशेष रस आनन्द आता है । ये वचन शोकरूपी तप्त को दूर करनेवाले और अमृत की वर्षारूप हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मारूपी रत्न को दिखानेवाले परमार्थरूपी दीपक हैं, सन्तजनरूपी वृक्ष की बेलि हैं और दुरिच्छा और दुष्ट आचरण के नाश करनेवाले हैं । जैसे तम को दूर करने और शीतलता करने को शान्तरूप चन्द्रमा है तैसे ही सन्तजनरूपी चन्द्रमा को किरणरूपी वचनों से अज्ञान रूपी तप्त का नाश करते हैं । हे मुनीश्वर! तृष्णा और लोभादिक विकार आपकी वाणी से ऐसे नष्ट हो गये हैं जैसे शरत्काल का पवन मेघ को नष्ट करता है और आपके वचनों से हम निराश हुए हैं । आत्मदर्शन के निमित् हम प्रवर्त्तते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपने हमको परम अञ्जन दिया है उससे हम सचक्षु हुए हैं और संसाररूपी कुहिरा हमारा निवृत्त हुआ है जैसे कल्पवृक्ष की लता और अमृत का स्नान आनन्द देता है तैसे ही उदारबुद्धि की वाणी आनन्ददायक होती है । इतना कहकर बाल्मीकिजी बोले कि ऐसे वशिष्ठजी से कहकर रामजी की ओर मुख करके दशरथजी ने कहा, हे राघव! जो काल सन्तों की संगति में व्यतीत होता है वही सफल होता है और जो दिन सत्संग बिना व्यतीत होता है वह वृथा जाता है । हे कमलनयन, रामजी! तुम फिर वशिष्ठजी से कुछ पूछो तो वे फिर उपदेश करें-वे हमारा कल्याण चाहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बाल्मीकिजी बोले कि जब इस प्रकार राजा दशरथ ने कहा तब रामजी की ओर मुख करके उदार आत्मा वशिष्ठ भगवान् बोले कि हे राघव! अपने कुलरूपी आकाश के चन्द्रमा! मैंने जो वचन कहे थे तुमको स्मरण आते हैं उन वाक्यों का अर्थ स्मरण में है और पूर्व और अपर का कुछ विचार किया है? हे महाबोधवान्, महाबाहो! और अज्ञानरूपी शत्रु के नाशकर्ता! सात्त्विक, राजस और तामस गुणों के भेद की उत्पत्ति जो विचित्ररूप है वह मैंने कही है । तुम्हारे चित्त में है सर्व भी वही है, असर्व भी वही है सत्य भी वही है और असत्य भी वही है और सदा शान्त अद्वैतरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

परमात्मादेव का विस्तृतरूप स्मरण है । जैसे विश्व ईश्वर से उदय हुआ है वह स्मरण है, यह जो देववाणी है इसका पात्र शुद्ध चित्त है, अशुद्ध नहीं । हे सत्यबुद्धे, रामजी! अविद्या जो विस्तृत रूप भासती है उसका रूप स्मरण है? अर्थ से शून्य, क्षणभंगुररूप, सम्यक् दर्शन से रहित निर्जीव है यह जो लवण के विचार द्वारा मैंने प्रतिपादन किया है वह भली भाँति स्मरण है? और वाक्यों का समूह जो मैंने तुमसे कहा है उनको रात्रि में विचार के हृदय में धारा है? जब पुरुष बारम्बार विचारते हैं और तात्पर्य हृदय में धारते हैं तब बड़ा फल पाते हैं और जो अवज्ञा से अर्थ का विस्मरण करते हैं तो फल नहीं पाते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! तुम तो इन वचनों के पात्र हो जैसे उत्तम बाँस में मोती फलीभूत होते हैं और में नहीं उपजते तैसे ही जो विवेकी उदार आत्मचित्त पुरुष हैं उनके हृदय में ये वचन फलीभूत होते हैं । वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि इस प्रकार जब ब्रह्माजी के पुत्र वशिष्ठजी ने कहा तब महा ओजवान् गम्भीर रामजी अवकाश पाके बोले, हे भगवन्! सब धर्मों के वेत्ता और आपने जो परम उदार वचन कहे हैं उनसे मैं बोधवान् हुआ हूँ और जैसे आप कहते हैं तैसे ही सत्य है, अन्यथा नहीं । हे भगवन्! मैंने समस्त रात्रि आपके वाक्यों के विचार में व्यतीत की है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप तो हृदय के अज्ञानरूपी तम के नाशकर्ता पृथ्वी पर सूर्यरूप बिचरते हैं । हे भगवन्! आपने जो व्यतीत दिन में आनन्ददायक, प्रकाशरूपी, रमणीय और पवित्र वचन कहे थे, व मैंने सब अपने हृदय में भली प्रकार धरे हैं । जैसे समुद्र से नाना प्रकार के रत्न निकलते हैं तैसे ही आपके वचन कल्याणकर्ता और बोधवान् हैं अर्थात् सबके सहायक और हृदयगम्य आनन्द का कारण हैं । वह कौन है जो आपकी आज्ञा सिर पर न धरे? जो मुमुक्षु जीव हैं वे सब आपकी आज्ञा शीश पर धरते हैं और अपने कल्याण के निमित्त जानते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे मुनीश्वर! आपके वचनों से मेरे संशय निवृत्त हुए हैं-जैसे शरत्*काल में मेघ और कुहिरा नष्ट हो जाता है और निर्मल आकाश भासता है । यह संसार आपात रमणीय भासता है, जब तक पदार्थों का विभाग नहीं होता तब तक सुखदायक भासते हैं, और जब विषय इन्द्रियों से दूर होते हैं तब दुःखदायक हो जाते हैं आपके वचन ऐसे हैं कि जिनके आदि में भी यत्न कुछ नहीं सुगम मधुर आरम्भ है, मध्य में सौभाग्य मधुर है अर्थात् कल्याण करता है और पीछे से अनुत्तमपद को प्राप्त करते हैं जिसके समान और कोई पद नहीं । यह आपके पुण्यरूप वचनों का फल है और आपके वचनरूपी पुष्प सदा कमल समान खिले हुए निर्मल आनन्द के देनेवाले हैं और उदित फूल हैं, उनका फल हमको प्राप्त होगा । सब शास्त्रों में जो पुण्यरूपी जल है उसका यह समुद्र है, अब मैं निष्पाप हुआ हूँ मुझको उपदेश करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे सुन्दरमूर्ते, रामजी यह सुन्दर सिद्धान्त जो उपशम प्रकरण है उसे सुनो, तुम्हारे कल्याण के निमित्त मैं कहता हूँ । यह संसार महादीर्घ रूप है और जैसे दृढ़थम्भ के आश्रय गृह होता है तैसे ही राजसी जीवों का आश्रय संसार मायारूप है । तुम सरीखे जो सात्त्विक में स्थित हैं वे शूरमे हैं, जो वैराग, विवेक आदिक गुणों से सम्पन्न हैं वे लीला करके यत्न बिना ही संसार माया को त्याग देते हैं औष जो बुद्धि मान् सात्त्विक जागे हुए हैं और जो राजस और सात्त्विक हैं वे भी उत्तम पुरुष हैं । वे पुरुष जगत् के पूर्व अपूर्व को विचारते हैं । जो सन्तजन और सत्*शास्त्रों का संग करता है उसके आचरणपूर्वक वे बिचरते हैं और उससे ईश्वर परमात्मा के देखने की उन्हें बुद्धि उपजती है और दीपकवत् ज्ञानप्रकाश उपजता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब तक मनुष्य अपने विचार से अपना स्वरूप नहीं पहिचानता तब तक उसे ज्ञान प्राप्त नहीं होता । जो उत्तम कुल, निष्पाप, सात्त्विक-राजसी जीव हैं उन्हीं को विचार उपजता है और उस विचार से वे अपने आपसे आपको पाते हैं । वे दीर्घदर्शी संसार के जो नाना प्रकार के आरम्भ हैं उनको बिचारते हैं और बिचार द्वारा आत्मपद पाते हैं और परमानन्द सुख में प्राप्त होते हैं । इससे तुम इसी को विचारो कि सत्य क्या है और असत्य क्या है? ऐसे विचार से असत्य का त्याग करो और सत्य का आश्रय करो । जो पदार्थ आदि में न हो और अन्त में भी न रहे उसे मध्य में भी असत्य जानिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो आदि, अन्त एकरस है उसको सत्य जानिये और जो आदि अन्त में नाशरूप है उसमें जिसको प्रीति है और उसके राग से जो रञ्जित है वह मूढ़ पशु है, उसको विवेक का रंग नहीं लगता । मन ही उपजता है और मनही बढ़ता है, सम्यक् ज्ञान के उदय हुए मन निर्वाण हो जाता है । मनरूपी संसार है और आत्मसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों है । रामजी ने पूछा हे ब्रह्मन्! जो कुछ आप कहते हैं वह मैंने जाना कि यह संसार मनरूप है और जरा मरण आदिक विकार का पात्र भी मन ही है । उसके तरने का उपाय निश्चय करके कहो । हम सब रघुवंशियों के कुल के अज्ञानरूपी तम को हृदय से दूर करने को आप ज्ञान के सूर्य हैं । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! प्रथम तो जीव को विचारपूर्वक वैराग कहा है कि सन्तजनों का संग और सत्*शास्त्रों से मन को निर्मल करे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब मन को निर्मल करेगा तब स्वजनता से सम्पन्न होगा और वैराग्य उपजेगा । जब वैराग प्राप्त होगा तब ज्ञानवान् गुरु के निकट जावेगा और जब वह उपदेश करेंगे तब ध्यान, अर्चनादि के क्रम से परमपद को प्राप्त होगा । जब निर्मल विचार उपजता है तब अपने आपको आपसे देखता है-जैसे पूर्णमासी का चन्द्रमा अपने बिम्ब को आपसे देखता है । जब तक विचाररूपी तट का आश्रय नहीं लिया तब तक संसार में तृणवत् भ्रमता है और जब विचार करके ज्यों का त्यों वस्तु-जानता है तब सब दुःख नष्ट हो जाते हैं । जैसे सोमजल के नीचे रेत जा रहती है तैसे ही आधी पीड़ा उसकी निवृत्त हो जाती है फिर उत्पन्न नही होती । जैसे जब तक सुवर्ण और राख मिली हुई है तब तक सोनार संशय में रहता है और जब सुवर्ण और राख भिन्न हो जाती है तब संशय रहित सुवर्ण को प्रत्यक्ष देखता है और तभी निःसंशय होता है, तैसे ही अज्ञान से जीवों को मोह उत्पन्न होता है और देह इन्द्रियों से मिला हुआ संशय में रहता है जब विचार से भिन्न-भिन्न जाने तब मोह नष्ट हो और तभी संशय से रहित शुद्ध अविनाशीरूप आत्मा को देखता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विचार किये मोह का अवसर नहीं रहता-जैसे अज्ञानी पुरुष चिन्ता मणि की कीमत नहीं जान सकता, जब उसको ज्ञान प्राप्त होता है तब ज्यों का त्यों जानता है और मोह संशय निवृत्त हो जाता है, तैसे ही जीव जब तक आत्मतत्त्व को नहीं जानता तब तक दुःख का भागी होता है और सब ज्यों का त्यों जानता है तब शुद्ध शान्ति को प्राप्त होता है । हे रामजी! आत्मा देह से मिश्रित भासता है पर वास्तव में कुछ मिश्रित नहीं, इससे अपने स्वरूप में शीघ्र ही स्थित हो जावो । निर्मल स्वरूप जो आत्मा है उसको रञ्चकमात्र भी देह से सम्बन्ध नहीं-जैसे सुवर्ण कीच में मिश्रित भासता है तो भी सुवर्ण को कीच का लेप नहीं निर्लेप रहता है तैसे ही जीव को देह से कुछ सम्बन्ध नहीं निर्लेप ही रहता है-आत्मा भिन्न है, देह भिन्न है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जल और कमल भिन्न रहते हैं । मैं ऊँची भुजा करके पुकारता हूँ, मेरा कहा मूर्ख नहीं मानते कि संकल्प से होना परम कल्याण है । यही भावना हृदय में क्यों नहीं करते? जब तक जड़ धर्मी है अर्थात् विषय भोगों में आस्था करता है और आत्मतत्त्व से शून्य रहता है तब तक मूढ़ रहता है, जबतक स्वरूप का प्रमाद है तबतक हृदय से संसार का तम और किसी प्रकार दूर नहीं होता । चन्द्रमा उदय हो और अग्नि का समूह हो वा द्वादश सूर्य इकट्ठे उदय हो तो भी हृदय का तम किंचित्मात्र भी दूर नहीं होता और जब स्वरूप को जानकर आत्मा में स्थित हो तब हृदय का तम नष्ट हो जावेगा । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुये जगत् का अन्धकार नष्ट होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तक आत्मपद का बोध नहीं होता और भोगों में मन तद्रूप है तबतक संसार समुद्र में बहे जावोगे और दुःख का अन्त न आवेगा । जैसे आकाश में धूलि भासती है परन्तु आकाश को धूलि का सम्बन्ध कुछ नहीं और जैसे जल में कमल भासता है परन्तु जल से स्पर्श नहीं करता, सदा निर्लेप रहता है, तैसे ही आत्मा देह से मिश्रित भासता है परन्तु देह से आत्मा का कुछ स्पर्श नहीं, सदा विलक्षण रहता है जैसे सुवर्ण कीच और मल से अलेप रहता है । देह जड़ है आत्मा उससे भिन्न है और सुख दुःख का अभिमान आत्मा में भासता है वह भ्रममात्र असत्यरूप है । जैसे आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा और नीलता असत्यरूप है तैसे ही आत्मा में सुख दुःखादि असत्यरूप हैं । सुख दुःख देह को होता है, सबसे अतीत आत्मा में सुख दुःख का अभाव है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह अज्ञान करके कल्पित है, देह के नाश हुए आत्मा का नाश नहीं होता, इससे सुख दुःख भी आत्मा में कोई नहीं, सर्वात्मामय शान्तरूप है । यह जो विस्तृत रूप जगत् दृष्टि आता है वह मायामय है, जैसे जल में तरंग और आकाश में आकाश में तरवरे भासते हैं तैसे ही आत्मा में जो जगत् भासता है सो आत्मा ही है, न एक है, न दो है, सब आभास हैं और मिथ्या दृष्टि से आकार भासते हैं । जैसे मणि का प्रकाश मणि से भिन्न नहीं और जैसे अपनी छाया दृष्टि आती है तैसे ही आत्मा का प्रकाशरूप जो जगत् भासता है वह सब ब्रह्मरूप है । मैं और हूँ, यह जगत् और है, इस भ्रम को त्याग करो, विस्तृतरूप ब्रह्मघनसत्ता में और कोई कल्पना नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जल में तरंग कुछ भिन्न वस्तु नहीं जलरूप ही है; तैसे सर्वरूप आत्मा एक है, उसमें द्वितीय कल्पना कोई नहीं । जैसे अग्नि में बरफ के कणके नहीं होते, तैसे ही ब्रह्म में दूसरी वस्तु कुछ नहीं । इससे अपने स्वरूप की आपही भावना करो कि ‘मैं चिन्मात्ररूप हूँ’ "जगतजाल सब मेरा ही स्वरूप है" और मैं ही विस्तृतरूप हूँ’ जो कुछ है वह देव देवही है, न शोक है, न मोह है, न जन्म है, न देह है । ऐसे जानकर विगतज्वर हो जावो, तुम्हारी स्थिरबुद्धि है और तुम शान्तरूप , श्रेष्ठ, मणिवत निर्मल हो । हे राघव! तुम निर्द्वन्द्व होकर नित्यस्वरूप में स्थित हो जावो और सत्य संकल्प, धैर्य सहित हो, यथा, प्राप्ति में बर्तो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम वीतराग, निर्यत्न, निर्मल, वीतकल्मष हो, न देते हो, न लेते हो, ग्रहण त्याग से रहित शान्तरुप हो । विश्व से अतीति जो पद है उसमें प्राप्त होकर जो पाने योग्य पद है उसको पाकर परि पूर्ण समुद्रवत् अक्षोभरूप, सन्ताप से रहित बिचरो । हे रामजी! संकल्पजाल से मुक्त और मायाजाल से रहित अपने आपसे तृप्त और विगतज्वर हो जावो । आत्मवेत्ता का शरीर अनन्त है और तुम भी आदि अन्त से रहित पर्वत के शिखरवत् विगतज्वर हो । हे रामजी! तुम अपने आपसे उदार होकर अपने आप आनन्द से आनन्दी होवो । जैसे समुद्र और पूर्णमासी का चन्द्रमा अपने आनन्द से आनन्दवान् है तैसे ही तुम भी आनन्दवान् हो । यह जो प्रपञ्चरचना भासती है सो असत्य है, जो ज्ञानवान् हैं वे असत्य जानकर इसकी ओर नहीं धावते । तुम तो ज्ञानवान् हो असत्य कल्पना त्याग करके दुःख से रहित हो और नित्य, उदित, शान्तरूप, शुभगुण संयुक्त उपदेश द्वारा चक्रवर्ती होकर पृथ्वी का राज्य करो, प्रजा की पालना कर और समदृष्टि से बिचरो। बाहर से यथाशास्त्र शुभ चेष्टा करो और राज्य की मर्यादा रक्खो पर हृदय से निर्लेप रहना । तुमको त्याग और ग्रहण से कुछ प्रयोजन नहीं और ग्रहण त्याग में समदृष्टि होकर राज्य करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

क्रमोपदेशवर्णन
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जिसकी हृदय से वासना नष्ट हुई है वह पुरुष जो कार्यों में बर्तता है तो भी मुक्त है । हमारे मत में बन्धन का कारण वासना है, जिसकी वासना क्षय हुई है वह मुक्तस्वरूप है और जिसकी वासना पदार्थों में सत्य है वह बन्ध में है कोई पुरुष अपने पुरुषार्थ का आश्रय कर कर्तव्य भी करते हैं और प्रीति करके प्रवर्त ते हैं तो वे अपनी वासना से स्वर्ग में जाते हैं और फिर स्वर्ग को त्यागकर दुःख और नरक भोगते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे अपनी वासना से बँधे हुए पशु आदिक और स्थावर योनि को प्राप्त होते हैं और कोई आत्मवेत्ता पुण्यवान् पुरुष मन की दशा को विचारते हैं और तृष्णा रूपी बन्धनको काटकर निर्मल आत्मपद को प्राप्त होते हैं । जो पुरुष पूर्वजन्मों को भोगकर इस जन्म में मुक्त होते हैं वे राजस-सात्त्विकी होते हैं । जिनका यह जन्म अन्त का होता है वे क्रम करके पूर्ण पद को प्राप्त होते हैं-जैसे शुक्लपक्ष का चन्द्रमा क्रम से पूर्णमासी का होता है और सब कलाओं से पूर्ण होता है । जैसे वर्षा काल में कण्टक वृक्ष की मञ्जरी बढ़ जाती है तैसे ही सौभाग्य और लक्ष्मी उनकी बड़ती जाती है । हे रामजी! जिनका यह जन्म अन्त का होता है उनमें निर्मल गुण जो वेद ने कहे हैं अर्थात् मैत्री, सौम्यता, मुक्तता, ज्ञातव्यता और आर्यता प्रवेश करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब जीवों पर दया करनी मैत्री है, हृदय में सदा समताभाव रहना और कोई क्षोभ न उठना मुक्ततता कहाता है, सदा प्रसन्न रहना सौम्यता है, यथा शास्त्र आचार करना आर्यता है और ज्ञान का नाम ज्ञातव्यता है । जैसे राजा के अन्तःपुर में अंगना आ प्रवेश करती हैं तैसे ही जिसको अन्त का यही जन्म है सो राजस-सात्त्विकी है और उसके हृदय में मैत्री आदिक सर्वगुण आ प्रवेश करते हैं । ब्रह्मज्ञानी सब कार्यों को करता है परन्तु उसके हृदयमें लाभ अलाभ राग द्वेष नहीं होता और सर्वदाकाल समभाव रहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह न तोषवान् होता है और न शोकवान् होता है । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए तम नष्ट हो जाता है तैसे ही आत्मभाव से राग द्वेष नष्ट हो जाते हैं और सर्वगुण सिद्धता को प्राप्त होते हैं । जैसे शरत्*काल का आकाश शुद्ध होता है तैसे ही वह कोमल और सुन्दर होता है और उसका मधुर आचार होता है, सब जीव उसके आचार की वाञ्छा करते हैं और उसको देखके मोहित हो जाते हैं । जैसे मेघ की ध्वनि से बगुले आ प्रवेश करते हैं तैसे ही उस पुरुष में सब गुण प्रवेश करते हैं और गुणों से पूर्ण होकर वह गुरु की शरण जाता है । तब वह उसे विवेक का उपदेश करता है और उस विवेक से वह परमपद में स्थित होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो वैराग्य और विचार से सम्पन्न चित्त है वह आत्मदेव को देखता है उसको दुःख स्पर्श नहीं करता, वह यथार्थ एक आत्मरूप को देखता है । तुम विचार का आश्रय करके मन को जगाओ, जिसमें मनन ही मथन है अर्थात् सदा प्रपञ्च दृश्य का मननभाव करता है जो अन्त का जन्मवान् पुरुष है वह मनरूपी मृग को जगाता है । प्रथम तो साधा रण गुणों से जगाता है फिर बड़े गुणों से जगाता है और फिर जानके सेवन का यत्न करता है । उस विचार से जगत् को आत्मरूप देखता है और आत्मा के प्रकाश (विचार) से अविद्या मल नष्ट हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

क्रमसूचन
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह तुमसे मैंने क्रम कहा सो वह सब जीवों को समान है इससे जो विशेष है वह तुम सुनो । इस जगत् के आरम्भ में जो देहधारी जीव हैं उन जीवों का आत्मप्रकाश से मोक्ष होता है । एक उत्तम क्रम है और एक समान क्रम है । जो गुरु के निकट जावे और वह उपदेश करे तो उस उपदेश के धारण से शनैः शनैः एक जन्म से अथवा अनेक जन्मों से सिद्धता प्राप्त होती है और दूसरा क्रम यही है जो अपने आपसे वह उत्पन्न होती है अर्थात् समझ लेता है । जैसे वृक्ष से फल गिरे और किसी को आ प्राप्त हो तैसे ही ज्ञान प्राप्त होता है । इसी पर पूर्व का वृतान्त मैं तुमसे कहता हूँ सो तुम सुनो । वह महा पुरुषों का वृत्तान्त है शुभ अशुभ गुणों के समूह जिनके नष्ट हुए हैं और अकस्मात् फल जिनका प्राप्त हुआ है उनका निर्मल क्रम सुनो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सिद्धगीतावर्णन
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जिसकी सब सम्पदा उदय हुई थी और सब आपदा नष्ट हुई थी, ऐसा एक उदार बुद्धि विदेहनगर का राजा जनक हुआ है । वह बड़ा धैर्यवान् था, अर्थी का अर्थ कल्पवृक्ष की नाईं पूर्ण करे, मित्ररूपी कमलों को सूर्यवत् प्रफुल्लित करे, बान्धवरूपी पुष्पों को वसन्त ऋतुवत् और स्त्रियों को कामदेववत् था । ब्रह्मरूपी चन्द्रमुखी कमल का वह शीतल चन्द्रमा था, दुष्टरूपी तम का नाशकर्त्ता सूर्य था और स्वजनरूपी रत्नों का समुद्र पृथ्वी में मानों विष्णुसूर्य स्थित हुआ था ऐसा राजा जनक अरक समय लीला करके अपने बाग में जिसमें मीठे फल लगे थे और नाना प्रकार के सुन्दर बेलों पर कोकिला शब्द करती थीं इस भाँति गया जैसे नन्दनवन में इन्द्र प्रवेश करे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस सुन्दर वन में पुष्पों से सुगन्ध फैल रही थी राजा अपने संग के अनुचरों को दूर त्यागकर आप अकेला कुञ्जों में विचरने लगा । वहाँ शाल्मली नामक एक वृक्ष था उसके नीचे राजा ने शब्द सुना कि अदृष्टसिद्ध जो विरक्त चित्त और नित्य पर्वतों में विचरनेवाले हैं आत्मगीता का उच्चारण करते हैं जिससे आत्मबोध प्राप्त होता है । उस गीता को राजा ने सुना कि पहला सिद्ध बोला, यह दृष्टा जो पुरुष है और दृश्य जो जगत् है उस दृष्टा और दृश्य के मिलाप में जो बुद्धि में निश्चित आनन्द होता है और इष्ट के संयोग और अनिष्ट के वियोग का जो आनन्द चित्त में दृढ़ होता है वह आनन्द आत्मतत्त्व से उदय होता है । उस आत्मा की हम उपासना करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरा सिद्ध बोला कि दृष्टा, दर्शन और दृश्य को वासना सहित त्याग करो । जो दर्शन से प्रथम प्रकाशरूप है और जिसके प्रकाश से यह तीनों प्रकाशते हैं उस आत्मा की हम उपासना करते हैं । तीसरा सिद्ध बोला जो निराभास और निर्मल है,जिसमें मन का अभाव है, अर्थात् अद्वैतरूप है उसकी हम उपासना करते हैं । चौथा सिद्ध बोला कि जो दृष्टा, दृश्य दोनों के मध्य में है और अस्ति नास्ति दोनों पक्षों से रहित प्रकाशरुप सत्ता है और सूर्य आदिक को भी प्रकाशता है उस आत्मा की हम उपासना करते हैं । पञ्चम सिद्ध बोला कि जो ईश्वर सकार और हकार है अर्थात् सकार जिसके आदि में है और हकार जिसके अन्त में है सो अन्त से रहित, आनन्द, अनन्त, शिव, परमात्मा सर्वजीवों के हृदय में स्थित है और निरन्तर जो अहंकार होकर उच्चार होता है उस आत्मा की हम उपासना करते है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

छठा सिद्ध बोला कि हृदय में स्थित जो ईश्वर है उसको त्यागकर जो और देव के पाने का यत्न करते हैं वे पुरुष कौस्तुभमणि को त्यागकर और रत्नों की वाञ्छा करते हैं । सातवाँ सिद्ध बोला कि जो सब आशा त्यागता है उसको फल प्राप्त होता है और आशारूपी विष की बेल वह मूल संयुक्त नष्ट हो जाती है अर्थात् जन्म मरण आदिक दुःख नष्ट हो जाते हैं और फिर नहीं उपजते हैं । जो पदार्थों को अत्यन्त विरसरूप जानता है और फिर उनमें आशा बाँधता है वह दुर्बुद्धि गर्दभ है-मनुष्य नहीं । जहाँ जहाँ विषयों की ओर दृष्टि उठती है उनको विवेक से नष्ट करो-जैसे इन्द्र ने वज्र से पर्वतों को नष्ट किया था । जब इस प्रकार शुद्ध आचरण करोगे तब समभाव को प्राप्त होगे और उससे मन उपशम आत्मपद को प्राप्त होकर अक्षय अविनाशी पद पावोगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जनकविचार


वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! महीपति इस प्रकार सिद्धों की गीता सुनकर जैसे संग्राम में कायर विषाद को प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही विषाद को प्राप्त हुआ और सेना संयुक्त अपने गृह में आया । नौकर और सब लोग किनारे खड़े रहे और राजा उनको छोड़कर चौखण्डे पर गया और झरोखे में संसार की चञ्चल गति को इधर उधर देखकर विलाप करने लगा कि बड़ा कष्ट है कि मैं भी संसार में लोगों की चञ्चल दशा से आस्था बाँध रहा हूँ ये तो सब जीव जड़रूप हैं, चैतन्य कोई नहीं, जैसे और जीव पाषाणरूप हैं तैसे ही मैं भी इनमें जड़रूप हो रहा हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

काल अन्त से रहित अनन्त है और उसके कुछ अंश में मेरा जीना है-इस जीने में मैं आस्था कर रहा हूँ । मुझको धिक्कार है कि मैं अधम चेतन हूँ । ये मेरे मन्त्री और राज्य और जीना सब क्षणभंगुर हैं । ये जो सुख हैं वे दुःख रूप हैं, इनसे रहित मैं किस प्रकार स्थित होऊँ-जैसे महापुरुष बुद्धिमान् स्थित होते हैं जीवन आदि अन्त में तुच्छरूप हैं और मध्य में पैलवरूप हैं उनमें क्या मिथ्या आस्था बाँधी है-जैसे बालक चित्र के चन्द्रमा को देख चन्द्रमा मानकर आस्था बाँधे । यह प्रपञ्रचना इन्द्रजाल की बाजीवत् है, बड़ा कष्ट है इसमें मैं क्यों मोहित हुआ हूँ! जो वस्तु उचित, रमणीय, उदार और अकृत्रिम है वह इस संसार में रञ्चक भी नहीं, मेरी बुद्धि क्यों नष्ट हुई हुई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि पदार्थ दूर हो और उसके पाने का मेरे मन में यत्न हो तो वह प्राप्त हो ही जावेगा । यह निश्चय करो अथवा अर्थाकार जो संसार के पदार्थ हैं उनकी आस्था मैं त्यागता हूँ । ये लोग सब आगमापायी हैं अर्थात् उदय होते और मिट जाते हैं और जल के तरंगों के दृश्य सब पदार्थ क्षणभंगुर हैं । जितने सुख दृष्टि आते हैं वे दुःख से मिश्रित हैं, उनमें मैने क्या आस्था बाँधी है । सुख कदाचित् दिन, पक्ष, मास, वर्षा दिक में आते हैं और दुःख बारम्बार आते हैं मैं किस सुख से जीने की आस्था बाँधू? जो बड़े बड़े हुए हैं वे सब नष्ट हो गये हैं और स्थिर कोई न रहेगा । मैं बारम्बार विचार कर देखता हूँ इससे मैंने जाना है कि इस जगत् में सत्य पदार्थ कोई नहीं-सब नाश रूप हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा कौन पदार्थ है कि जिसमें आस्था बाधे? जो अब बड़े ऐश्वर्यवान् विराजते हैं सो कुछ दिन पीछे नीचे गिर पड़ेंगे । हे चित्त! बड़ा खेद है तूने किस बढ़ाई में आस्था बाँधी है और मैं किसमें बँधा हुआ कलंकित हुआ हूँ? ऊँचे पद में स्थिर होके भी मैं अधः को गिरा हूँ बड़ा कष्ट है कि मैं आत्मा हूँ और नाश को प्राप्त होता हूँ । किस कारण अकस्मात् मुझको मोह आया है और मेरी बुद्धि को इसने उपहत किया है-जैसे सूर्य के आगे मेघ आता है और सूर्य नहीं भासता तैसे ही मुझे आत्मा नहीं भासता । भोगों से मेरा क्या है और बाँधवों से मेरा क्या है? इनमें मैं क्यों मोहित हुआ हूँ? देह अभिमान से जीव आपही बन्धायमान होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देह में अहंकार ही जरा मरणादिक विचारों का कारण होता है, इससे इनसे मेरा क्या प्रयोजन है । इन अर्थों में क्या बड़ाई है और राज्य में मैं क्यों धैर्य करके बैठा हूँ । ये सब पदार्थ क्षोभ के कारण हैं और ये ज्यों के त्यों रहते हैं । इनमें न मुझको ममता है न संग है- ये सर्व असत्यरूप हैं । संसार के सुख विषरूप हैं और इनमें आस्था करनी मिथ्या है, जो बड़े-बड़े ऐश्वर्यवान् और बड़े पराक्रमी गुणवान् हुए हैं वे सब परिवार संयुक्त मर गये हैं तो वर्तमान में क्या धैर्य करना है । कहाँ वह धन और राज और कहाँ उस ब्रह्मा का जगत् । कई पुरुषों की पंक्ति बीत गई है हमको उनसे क्या विश्वास है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देवताओं के नायक अनेक इन्द्र नष्ट हो गये हैं- जैसे जल में बुदबुदे उपजकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं-तो मैं क्या इस संसार में आस्था बाँधकर जीऊँगा । सन्तजन मुझको हँसेगे, कई ब्रह्मा हो गये हैं, कई पर्वत हो गये हैं और कई धूल की कणिकावत् राजा हो गये हैं तो मुझको इस जीने में क्या धैर्य है? संसाररूपी रात्रि में देहरूपी शून्य दृष्टि स्वप्ना है, उस भ्रमरूप में जो मैंने आस्था बाँधी है इससे मुझको धिक्कार है । यह, वह और मैं इत्यादिक भ्रम आत्मा में मिथ्या कल्पना उठी है और अज्ञानियों की नाईं मैं स्थित हुआ हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अहंकाररूपी पिशाच करके क्षण क्षण मैं आयु व्यतीत होती है, देखते हुए भी नहीं दीखती काल की सूक्ष्मगति है जो सबको चरण के नीचे धरे है, सदाशिव और विष्णु को जिसने खेलने का गेंद किया है और वह सबको भोजन करता है इससे मुझको जीने में क्या आस्था बाँधनी है? जितने पदार्थ हैं वे निरन्तर नाश होते हैं, कोई दिन में कोई पक्ष में और कोई वर्ष में नष्ट हो जाता है । जो अविनाशी वस्तु है वह अब तक नहीं देखी वर्षों व्यतीत हो गये हैं, जीवों की चित्त रूपी नदी में भोगों की तृष्णारूपी तरंग उछलती है, शान्त कदाचित नहीं होती-जैसे वायु से नदी में तरंग उछलती हैं और सोमता से रहित हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिनको चित्त में भोगों की अभिलाषा है उनको अतुच्छपद दृष्टि नहीं आता और वे कष्ट से कष्ट को प्राप्त होते हैं और उन्हें दुःख से दुःखान्तर प्राप्त होता है। अब तक मैं विरक्त नहीं हुआ इससे मुझको धिक्कार है । जिसका अन्तःकरण नीच है उसने जिस जिस वस्तु में कल्याणरूप जान के आस्था बाँधी है वह नष्ट होती दीखती है । यह शरीर अस्थि-माँस से बना है और यदि अन्त संयुक्त इसका आकार है, मध्य में कुछ रमणीय भासता है परन्तु सब अपवित्र पदार्थों से रचा विनाशरूप है, स्पर्श करने के भी योग्य नहीं उससे मुझको क्या प्रयो जन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस जिस पदार्थ से लोग आस्था बाँधते हैं उस उस में मैं दुःख ही देखता हूँ और ये जीव ऐसे जड़ मूढ़ हैं कि सदा इसमें लगे रहते हैं कल यह पदार्थ मुझको प्राप्त होगा, अगले दिन यह मिलेगा । दिन दिन पाप करते और खेद पाते हैं तो भी त्याग नहीं करते बालक अग्नि में पूरी मूढ़ता से विचारते हैं, यौवन अवस्था कामादि विकार से मिश्रित है और शेष जो वृद्धावस्था है उसमें चित्त से दुःखी होता है तो यह जड़ मूर्ख परमार्थ कार्य को किस काल में साधेगा । ये सब जगत् के पदार्थ आगमापायी विरस हैं और विषम दशा से दूषित हैं अर्थात् एक भाव में नहीं रहते । सब जगत् असाररूप है और सत्यबुद्धि से रहित असत्यरूप है, सारपदार्थ इसमें कोई नहीं । जो राजसूय और अश्वमेध आदि यज्ञ करते हैं वे महाकल्पके किसी अंशकाल में स्वर्ग पाते हैं अधिक तो नहीं भोगते?

----------


## ravi chacha

जो अश्वमेध यज्ञ करता है वह इन्द्र होता है पर जो ब्रह्मा का एक दिन होता है उसमें चतुर्दृश इन्द्रराज्य भोगकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं । सहस्त्त चौकड़ी युगों की व्यतीत होती हैं तब ब्रह्माका एक दिन होता है ऐसे तीस दिनों का एक मास और द्वादश मास का एक वर्ष होता है । सौ वर्ष की आयु है उस आयु को भोगकर ब्रह्माजी भी अन्तर्धान हो जाते हैं उसका नाम महाप्रलय है । उस महाप्रलय के अन्त में इसने स्वर्ग भोग किया तो असर सुख की आस्था क्या योग्य है? ऐसा सुख स्वर्ग में कोई नहीं, न पृथ्वी में है और न पाताल में है जो आपदा और दुख से मिश्रित न हो । सब लोक आपदा संयुक्त है और सब दुःखों का मूल चित्त है जो शरीररूपी बाँबी में सर्पवत् रहता और आधिव्याधि बड़े दुःख रूपी विष देता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जब किसी प्रकार निवृत्त हो तब सुखी हो । इससे सब जीव नीच प्रकृति के हो रहे हैं, कोई बिरला साधु है जिसके हृदय में चित्तरूपी सर्वभोगों की तृष्णारूप विषसंयुक्त नहीं होता । ये जगत् के पदार्थ असत्य हैं, जो रमणीय भासता है उसके मस्तक पर अरमणीयता स्थित है और जो सुखरूप है उसके मस्तक पर दुःख स्थित है जिसका मैं आश्रय करूँ वह दुःख से मिश्रित है दुःख तो दुःख से मिश्रित क्या कहिये वह तो आप ही दुःख है और जो सुख सम्पदा हैं सो आपदा दुःख से मिश्रित है, फिर मैं किस का आश्रय करूँ? ये जीव जन्मते और मरते हैं, इन में कोई बिरला दुःख से रहित है । सुन्दर स्त्रियाँ जिनके नील कमलवत् नेत्र हैं और परम हास्य विलास आदिक भूषणों से संयुक्त हैं, इनको देखके मुझको हँसी आती है कि ये तो अस्थि-माँस की पुतली हैं और क्षणमात्र इनकी स्थिति है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिन पुरुषों के निमेष खोलने से जगत् होता है और उनमेष मूँदने से जगत् का अभाव हो जाता है वे भी नष्ट हुए हैं तो हमारी क्या गिनती है? जो जो पदार्थ बड़े रमणीय भासते हैं वे स्थित रूप हैं उन पदार्थों की चिन्ता और क्या इच्छा करनी है? नाना प्रकार की सम्पदा प्राप्त होती हैं पर इनमें जब कोई चित्त को आ लगता है तब सब सम्पदा आपदारूप हो जाती हैं और जो बड़ी आपदा आ प्राप्त होती है और चित्त में क्षोभ नहीं होता शान्तरूप है तब वे ही आपदा सम्पदारूप है? इससे यही सिद्ध हुआ कि सब मन के फुरनेमात्र है । क्षणभंगुररूप मन की वृत्ति है अकस्मात् जगत् में इसकी स्थिति भई है और अज्ञान से अहं की कल्पना है उसमें त्याग और ग्रहण की भावना मिथ्या है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

क्षीणरूप संसार में सुख आदि अन्तसंयुक्त है । जो सुख जानकर जीव इसकी ओर धावता है वह सुख फिर नष्ट हो जाता है-तैसे पतंग दीपशिखा को सुखरूप जानकर उसकी ओर धावता है तो दग्ध हो जाता है तैसे ही संसार के सुख ग्रहण करनेवाले तृष्णा से दग्ध हुए हैं । जैसे नरक की अग्नि दग्ध करती है पर वह भी श्रेष्ठ है परन्तु क्षणभंगुर जो संसार के सुख हैं वे महानीच हैं-नष्ट हुए भी दुःख दे जाते हैं । और दुःखों की सीमा हैं पर जो इस संसारसमुद्र में गिरते हैं वे सुख नहीं पाते । संसार में दुःख स्वाभाविक हैं और दुःख से मिश्रित है । मैं भी अज्ञानी की नाईं काष्ठलोष्ठवत् स्थित हो रहा हूँ और बड़ा खेद है कि अज्ञानीवत् शमादिक सुख को त्याग करके क्षणभंगुर संसार के सुख निमित्त यत्न करता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे बरफ से अग्नि नहीं उपजती तैसे ही संसार सुख नहीं उप जते, जितने जीव हैं वे जड़ धर्मात्मक हैं संसार रूपी एक वृक्ष है और सहस्त्रों अंकुर, शाखा, पत्र, फल, फूलों से पूर्ण है । उस संसाररूपी वृक्ष का मूल मन है उसके संकल्परूपी जल से विस्तार को प्राप्त हुआ है और संकल्प के उपशम हुए नष्ट हो जाता है । इससे जिस प्रकार यह नष्ट हो वही उपाय मैं करूँगा । संसार में भोग देखनेमात्र सुन्दर भासते हैं और भीतर से दुःखरूप हैं । मन मर्कटवत् चञ्चल रूप है उसने यह रचना रची है । जब तक इसको वास्तव में नहीं जाना तब तक चञ्चल है और जब विचार से जानता है तब पदार्थों की रमणीयता सहित मन का अभाव हो जाता है, इसमें मैं नाशरूप पदार्थों में नहीं रमता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार की वृत्ति अनेक फाँसियों से मिश्रित है उसमें गिरके जीव फिर उछलते हैं और शान्त कदाचित नहीं होते । ऐसी संसार की वृत्ति को मैंने चिरकाल पर्यन्त भोगा है अब मैं भोग से रहित होकर ब्रह्म ही होता हूँ । इस संसार में बारम्बार जन्म मरण होता है और शोक ही प्राप्त होता है इसमें अब संसार की वृत्ति से रहित हो शोच से रहित होता हूँ अब मैं प्रबुद्ध और हर्षवान् हुआ हूँ । मैंने अपने चोर आपही देखे हैं । जिनका नाम मन है इसी को मारूँगा । इस मन से मुझको चिरपर्यन्त मारा है इतने काल पर्यन्त मेरा मनरूपी मोती अबेध रहा था अब मैंने इसको बेधा है अर्थात् आत्मविचार से रहित था सो अब उसको आत्मविचार में लगाया है और अब यह आत्मज्ञान के योग्य है । मनरूपी एक बरफ का कण जड़ता को प्राप्त हुआ था अब विवेकरूपी सूर्य से गल गया है और अब मैं अक्षय शान्ति को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । अनेक प्रकार के वचनों से साधुरूप जो सिद्ध थे उन्होंने मुझको जगाया है और अब मैं आत्मपद को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । परमानन्द से अब मैं आत्मरूपी चिन्तामणि को पाकर एकान्त सुखी होकर स्थित होऊँगा । जैसे शरत्काल का आकाश निर्मल होता है तैसे होऊँगा । मन रूपी शत्रु ने मुझको भ्रम दिखाया था वह अब विवेक से नाश किया है और उपशम को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । हे विवेक! तुझको नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जनकनिश्चयवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! महीपति इस प्रकार सिद्धों की गीता सुनकर जैसे संग्राम में कायर विषाद को प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही विषाद को प्राप्त हुआ और सेना संयुक्त अपने गृह में आया । नौकर और सब लोग किनारे खड़े रहे और राजा उनको छोड़कर चौखण्डे पर गया और झरोखे में संसार की चञ्चल गति को इधर उधर देखकर विलाप करने लगा कि बड़ा कष्ट है कि मैं भी संसार में लोगों की चञ्चल दशा से आस्था बाँध रहा हूँ ये तो सब जीव जड़रूप हैं, चैतन्य कोई नहीं, जैसे और जीव पाषाणरूप हैं तैसे ही मैं भी इनमें जड़रूप हो रहा हूँ ।

----------


## NANDINE

आप सुन्दर रचनाकार है आप की योगवाशिष्ठ अच्छी लगी मित्र

----------


## ravi chacha

काल अन्त से रहित अनन्त है और उसके कुछ अंश में मेरा जीना है-इस जीने में मैं आस्था कर रहा हूँ । मुझको धिक्कार है कि मैं अधम चेतन हूँ । ये मेरे मन्त्री और राज्य और जीना सब क्षणभंगुर हैं । ये जो सुख हैं वे दुःख रूप हैं, इनसे रहित मैं किस प्रकार स्थित होऊँ-जैसे महापुरुष बुद्धिमान् स्थित होते हैं जीवन आदि अन्त में तुच्छरूप हैं और मध्य में पैलवरूप हैं उनमें क्या मिथ्या आस्था बाँधी है-जैसे बालक चित्र के चन्द्रमा को देख चन्द्रमा मानकर आस्था बाँधे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

> आप सुन्दर रचनाकार है आप की योगवाशिष्ठ अच्छी लगी मित्र


धन्यवाद जी ........

----------


## ravi chacha

यह प्रपञ्रचना इन्द्रजाल की बाजीवत् है, बड़ा कष्ट है इसमें मैं क्यों मोहित हुआ हूँ! जो वस्तु उचित, रमणीय, उदार और अकृत्रिम है वह इस संसार में रञ्चक भी नहीं, मेरी बुद्धि क्यों नष्ट हुई हुई है । यदि पदार्थ दूर हो और उसके पाने का मेरे मन में यत्न हो तो वह प्राप्त हो ही जावेगा । यह निश्चय करो अथवा अर्थाकार जो संसार के पदार्थ हैं उनकी आस्था मैं त्यागता हूँ । ये लोग सब आगमापायी हैं अर्थात् उदय होते और मिट जाते हैं और जल के तरंगों के दृश्य सब पदार्थ क्षणभंगुर हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जितने सुख दृष्टि आते हैं वे दुःख से मिश्रित हैं, उनमें मैने क्या आस्था बाँधी है । सुख कदाचित् दिन, पक्ष, मास, वर्षा दिक में आते हैं और दुःख बारम्बार आते हैं मैं किस सुख से जीने की आस्था बाँधू? जो बड़े बड़े हुए हैं वे सब नष्ट हो गये हैं और स्थिर कोई न रहेगा । मैं बारम्बार विचार कर देखता हूँ इससे मैंने जाना है कि इस जगत् में सत्य पदार्थ कोई नहीं-सब नाश रूप हैं । ऐसा कौन पदार्थ है कि जिसमें आस्था बाधे? जो अब बड़े ऐश्वर्यवान् विराजते हैं सो कुछ दिन पीछे नीचे गिर पड़ेंगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे चित्त! बड़ा खेद है तूने किस बढ़ाई में आस्था बाँधी है और मैं किसमें बँधा हुआ कलंकित हुआ हूँ? ऊँचे पद में स्थिर होके भी मैं अधः को गिरा हूँ बड़ा कष्ट है कि मैं आत्मा हूँ और नाश को प्राप्त होता हूँ । किस कारण अकस्मात् मुझको मोह आया है और मेरी बुद्धि को इसने उपहत किया है-जैसे सूर्य के आगे मेघ आता है और सूर्य नहीं भासता तैसे ही मुझे आत्मा नहीं भासता । भोगों से मेरा क्या है और बाँधवों से मेरा क्या है? इनमें मैं क्यों मोहित हुआ हूँ? देह अभिमान से जीव आपही बन्धायमान होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देह में अहंकार ही जरा मरणादिक विचारों का कारण होता है, इससे इनसे मेरा क्या प्रयोजन है । इन अर्थों में क्या बड़ाई है और राज्य में मैं क्यों धैर्य करके बैठा हूँ । ये सब पदार्थ क्षोभ के कारण हैं और ये ज्यों के त्यों रहते हैं । इनमें न मुझको ममता है न संग है- ये सर्व असत्यरूप हैं । संसार के सुख विषरूप हैं और इनमें आस्था करनी मिथ्या है, जो बड़े-बड़े ऐश्वर्यवान् और बड़े पराक्रमी गुणवान् हुए हैं वे सब परिवार संयुक्त मर गये हैं तो वर्तमान में क्या धैर्य करना है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कहाँ वह धन और राज और कहाँ उस ब्रह्मा का जगत् । कई पुरुषों की पंक्ति बीत गई है हमको उनसे क्या विश्वास है । देवताओं के नायक अनेक इन्द्र नष्ट हो गये हैं- जैसे जल में बुदबुदे उपजकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं-तो मैं क्या इस संसार में आस्था बाँधकर जीऊँगा । सन्तजन मुझको हँसेगे, कई ब्रह्मा हो गये हैं, कई पर्वत हो गये हैं और कई धूल की कणिकावत् राजा हो गये हैं तो मुझको इस जीने में क्या धैर्य है?

----------


## ravi chacha

संसाररूपी रात्रि में देहरूपी शून्य दृष्टि स्वप्ना है, उस भ्रमरूप में जो मैंने आस्था बाँधी है इससे मुझको धिक्कार है । यह, वह और मैं इत्यादिक भ्रम आत्मा में मिथ्या कल्पना उठी है और अज्ञानियों की नाईं मैं स्थित हुआ हैं । अहंकाररूपी पिशाच करके क्षण क्षण मैं आयु व्यतीत होती है, देखते हुए भी नहीं दीखती काल की सूक्ष्मगति है जो सबको चरण के नीचे धरे है, सदाशिव और विष्णु को जिसने खेलने का गेंद किया है और वह सबको भोजन करता है इससे मुझको जीने में क्या आस्था बाँधनी है?

----------


## ravi chacha

जितने पदार्थ हैं वे निरन्तर नाश होते हैं, कोई दिन में कोई पक्ष में और कोई वर्ष में नष्ट हो जाता है । जो अविनाशी वस्तु है वह अब तक नहीं देखी वर्षों व्यतीत हो गये हैं, जीवों की चित्त रूपी नदी में भोगों की तृष्णारूपी तरंग उछलती है, शान्त कदाचित नहीं होती-जैसे वायु से नदी में तरंग उछलती हैं और सोमता से रहित हो जाते हैं । जिनको चित्त में भोगों की अभिलाषा है उनको अतुच्छपद दृष्टि नहीं आता और वे कष्ट से कष्ट को प्राप्त होते हैं और उन्हें दुःख से दुःखान्तर प्राप्त होता है। अब तक मैं विरक्त नहीं हुआ इससे मुझको धिक्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसका अन्तःकरण नीच है उसने जिस जिस वस्तु में कल्याणरूप जान के आस्था बाँधी है वह नष्ट होती दीखती है । यह शरीर अस्थि-माँस से बना है और यदि अन्त संयुक्त इसका आकार है, मध्य में कुछ रमणीय भासता है परन्तु सब अपवित्र पदार्थों से रचा विनाशरूप है, स्पर्श करने के भी योग्य नहीं उससे मुझको क्या प्रयो जन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस जिस पदार्थ से लोग आस्था बाँधते हैं उस उस में मैं दुःख ही देखता हूँ और ये जीव ऐसे जड़ मूढ़ हैं कि सदा इसमें लगे रहते हैं कल यह पदार्थ मुझको प्राप्त होगा, अगले दिन यह मिलेगा । दिन दिन पाप करते और खेद पाते हैं तो भी त्याग नहीं करते बालक अग्नि में पूरी मूढ़ता से विचारते हैं, यौवन अवस्था कामादि विकार से मिश्रित है और शेष जो वृद्धावस्था है उसमें चित्त से दुःखी होता है तो यह जड़ मूर्ख परमार्थ कार्य को किस काल में साधेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ये सब जगत् के पदार्थ आगमापायी विरस हैं और विषम दशा से दूषित हैं अर्थात् एक भाव में नहीं रहते । सब जगत् असाररूप है और सत्यबुद्धि से रहित असत्यरूप है, सारपदार्थ इसमें कोई नहीं । जो राजसूय और अश्वमेध आदि यज्ञ करते हैं वे महाकल्पके किसी अंशकाल में स्वर्ग पाते हैं अधिक तो नहीं भोगते? जो अश्वमेध यज्ञ करता है वह इन्द्र होता है पर जो ब्रह्मा का एक दिन होता है उसमें चतुर्दृश इन्द्रराज्य भोगकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं । सहस्त्त चौकड़ी युगों की व्यतीत होती हैं तब ब्रह्माका एक दिन होता है ऐसे तीस दिनों का एक मास और द्वादश मास का एक वर्ष होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सौ वर्ष की आयु है उस आयु को भोगकर ब्रह्माजी भी अन्तर्धान हो जाते हैं उसका नाम महाप्रलय है । उस महाप्रलय के अन्त में इसने स्वर्ग भोग किया तो असर सुख की आस्था क्या योग्य है? ऐसा सुख स्वर्ग में कोई नहीं, न पृथ्वी में है और न पाताल में है जो आपदा और दुख से मिश्रित न हो । सब लोक आपदा संयुक्त है और सब दुःखों का मूल चित्त है जो शरीररूपी बाँबी में सर्पवत् रहता और आधिव्याधि बड़े दुःख रूपी विष देता है । यह जब किसी प्रकार निवृत्त हो तब सुखी हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे सब जीव नीच प्रकृति के हो रहे हैं, कोई बिरला साधु है जिसके हृदय में चित्तरूपी सर्वभोगों की तृष्णारूप विषसंयुक्त नहीं होता । ये जगत् के पदार्थ असत्य हैं, जो रमणीय भासता है उसके मस्तक पर अरमणीयता स्थित है और जो सुखरूप है उसके मस्तक पर दुःख स्थित है जिसका मैं आश्रय करूँ वह दुःख से मिश्रित है दुःख तो दुःख से मिश्रित क्या कहिये वह तो आप ही दुःख है और जो सुख सम्पदा हैं सो आपदा दुःख से मिश्रित है, फिर मैं किस का आश्रय करूँ? ये जीव जन्मते और मरते हैं, इन में कोई बिरला दुःख से रहित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुन्दर स्त्रियाँ जिनके नील कमलवत् नेत्र हैं और परम हास्य विलास आदिक भूषणों से संयुक्त हैं, इनको देखके मुझको हँसी आती है कि ये तो अस्थि-माँस की पुतली हैं और क्षणमात्र इनकी स्थिति है । जिन पुरुषों के निमेष खोलने से जगत् होता है और उनमेष मूँदने से जगत् का अभाव हो जाता है वे भी नष्ट हुए हैं तो हमारी क्या गिनती है? जो जो पदार्थ बड़े रमणीय भासते हैं वे स्थित रूप हैं उन पदार्थों की चिन्ता और क्या इच्छा करनी है?

----------


## ravi chacha

नाना प्रकार की सम्पदा प्राप्त होती हैं पर इनमें जब कोई चित्त को आ लगता है तब सब सम्पदा आपदारूप हो जाती हैं और जो बड़ी आपदा आ प्राप्त होती है और चित्त में क्षोभ नहीं होता शान्तरूप है तब वे ही आपदा सम्पदारूप है? इससे यही सिद्ध हुआ कि सब मन के फुरनेमात्र है । क्षणभंगुररूप मन की वृत्ति है अकस्मात् जगत् में इसकी स्थिति भई है और अज्ञान से अहं की कल्पना है उसमें त्याग और ग्रहण की भावना मिथ्या है । क्षीणरूप संसार में सुख आदि अन्तसंयुक्त है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो सुख जानकर जीव इसकी ओर धावता है वह सुख फिर नष्ट हो जाता है-तैसे पतंग दीपशिखा को सुखरूप जानकर उसकी ओर धावता है तो दग्ध हो जाता है तैसे ही संसार के सुख ग्रहण करनेवाले तृष्णा से दग्ध हुए हैं । जैसे नरक की अग्नि दग्ध करती है पर वह भी श्रेष्ठ है परन्तु क्षणभंगुर जो संसार के सुख हैं वे महानीच हैं-नष्ट हुए भी दुःख दे जाते हैं । और दुःखों की सीमा हैं पर जो इस संसारसमुद्र में गिरते हैं वे सुख नहीं पाते । संसार में दुःख स्वाभाविक हैं और दुःख से मिश्रित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं भी अज्ञानी की नाईं काष्ठलोष्ठवत् स्थित हो रहा हूँ और बड़ा खेद है कि अज्ञानीवत् शमादिक सुख को त्याग करके क्षणभंगुर संसार के सुख निमित्त यत्न करता हूँ । जैसे बरफ से अग्नि नहीं उपजती तैसे ही संसार सुख नहीं उप जते, जितने जीव हैं वे जड़ धर्मात्मक हैं संसार रूपी एक वृक्ष है और सहस्त्रों अंकुर, शाखा, पत्र, फल, फूलों से पूर्ण है । उस संसाररूपी वृक्ष का मूल मन है उसके संकल्परूपी जल से विस्तार को प्राप्त हुआ है और संकल्प के उपशम हुए नष्ट हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जिस प्रकार यह नष्ट हो वही उपाय मैं करूँगा । संसार में भोग देखनेमात्र सुन्दर भासते हैं और भीतर से दुःखरूप हैं । मन मर्कटवत् चञ्चल रूप है उसने यह रचना रची है । जब तक इसको वास्तव में नहीं जाना तब तक चञ्चल है और जब विचार से जानता है तब पदार्थों की रमणीयता सहित मन का अभाव हो जाता है, इसमें मैं नाशरूप पदार्थों में नहीं रमता । संसार की वृत्ति अनेक फाँसियों से मिश्रित है उसमें गिरके जीव फिर उछलते हैं और शान्त कदाचित नहीं होते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसी संसार की वृत्ति को मैंने चिरकाल पर्यन्त भोगा है अब मैं भोग से रहित होकर ब्रह्म ही होता हूँ । इस संसार में बारम्बार जन्म मरण होता है और शोक ही प्राप्त होता है इसमें अब संसार की वृत्ति से रहित हो शोच से रहित होता हूँ अब मैं प्रबुद्ध और हर्षवान् हुआ हूँ । मैंने अपने चोर आपही देखे हैं । जिनका नाम मन है इसी को मारूँगा । इस मन से मुझको चिरपर्यन्त मारा है इतने काल पर्यन्त मेरा मनरूपी मोती अबेध रहा था अब मैंने इसको बेधा है अर्थात् आत्मविचार से रहित था सो अब उसको आत्मविचार में लगाया है और अब यह आत्मज्ञान के योग्य है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जनकनिश्चयवर्णन


वशिष्ठझी बोले, हे रामजी । इस प्रकार जब राजा चिन्तन करता था तब तक दासी ने राजा के निकट आकर कहा, हे देव! अब उठिये और दिन का उचित विचार अर्थात् स्नानादिक कीजिये । स्नानशाला में पुष्प केसर और गंगाजल आदि के कलशे लेकर स्त्रियाँ खड़ी हैं और कमल पुष्प उनमें पड़े हैं जिन पर भँवरे फिरते हैं, छत्र, चमर पड़े हैं, स्नान का समय है । हे देव! पूजन के निमित्त सब सामग्री आई है और रत्न और औषध ले आये हैं। हाथों में ब्राह्मण स्नान करके और पवित्रे डालकर अघमर्षण जाप कर रहे हैं और आपके आग मन की राह देखते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हाथों में चमर लेकर सुन्दर कान्ता तुम्हारे सेवन के निमित्त खड़ी हैं और भोजन शाला में भोजन सिद्ध हो रहा है इससे शीघ्र उठिये और जो कार्य है वह कीजिये, जैसा काल होता है उसके अनुसार कर्म बड़े पुरुष करते हैं उनका त्याग नहीं करते । इससे काल व्यतीत न कीजिये । हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार दासी ने कहा तब राजा ने कहा तब राजा ने विचारा कि संसार की जो विचित्र स्थिति है वह कितेक मात्र है राजसुखों से मुझको कुछ प्रयोजन नहीं, यह क्षणभंगुर है, इस सम्पूर्ण मिथ्या आडम्बर को त्यागके मैं एकान्त जा बैठता हूँ जैसे समुद्र तरंगों से रहित शान्तरूप होता है तैसे ही शान्तरूप होऊँगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जो नाना प्रकार के राजभोग और क्रिया कर्म हैं उनमें अब मैं तृप्त हुआ हूँ और सब कर्मों को त्यागकर केवल सुख में स्थित होऊँगा । मेरा चित्त जिन भोगों से चञ्चल था वे भोग तो भ्रमरूप है इनसे शान्ति नहीं होती और तृष्णा बढ़ती जाती है । जैसे जल पर सेवाल बढ़ती जाती है और जल को ढाँप लेती लेती है । अब मैं इसको त्याग करता हूँ । हे चित्त! तू जिस जिस दशा में गिरा है और जो जो भोग भोगे हैं वे सब मिथ्या हैं, तृप्ति तो किसी से न हुई?

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे भ्रमरूप भोगों को जब मैं त्यागूँगा तब मैं परम सुखी होऊँगा बहुत उचित अनुचित भोग बारम्बार भोगे हैं परन्तु तृप्ति कभी न हुई, इससे हे चित्त! इनको त्याग करके परमपद के आश्रय हो जा जैसे बालक एक को त्यागकर दूसरे को अंगीकार करता है तैसे ही यत्न बिना तू भी कर । जब इन तुच्छ भोगों को त्यागेगा और परमपद का आश्रय करेगा तन आनन्दी तृप्ति को प्राप्त होगा और उसको पाकर फिर संसारी न होगा । .....

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इस प्रकार चिन्तन करके जनक तूष्णीम हो रहा और मन की चपलता त्याग करके सोमाकार से स्थित हुआ जैसे-मूर्ति लिखी होती है तैसे ही हो गया और प्रतिहारी भी भयभीत होकर फिर कुछ न कह सकी इसके अनन्तर मन की समता के निमित्त फिर राजा ने चिन्तन किया कि मुझको ग्रहण और त्याग करने योग्य कुछ नहीं है, किसको मैं साधूँ और किस वस्तु में मैं धैर्य धारूँ, सब पदार्थ नाशरूप हैं मुझको करने से क्या प्रयोजन है और न करने से क्या हानि है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो कुछ कर्तव्य है वह शरीर करता है निर्मल अचलरूप चैतन्य न करता है, न भोगता है । इससे मुझको कर्त्तव्य नहीं । जो त्याग करूँगा तो शरीर करने से रहित होगा और जो करूँगा तो भी शरीर करेगा, मुझको क्या प्रयोजन है? इससे करने और न करने में मुझको लाभ हानि कुछ नहीं जो कुछ प्राप्त हुआ है उसमें बिचरता हूँ अप्राप्त की मैं वाञ्चा नहीं करता और प्राप्त में त्याग नहीं करता अपने स्वरूप में स्थित होकर स्वस्थ होऊँ गा और जो कुछ प्राप्त कर्म है वही करता हूँ,

----------


## ravi chacha

न कुछ मुझको करने में अर्थ है और न करने में दोष है जो क्रिया हो सो हो, करूँ अथवा न करूँ और युक्त हो अथवा अयुक्त हो मुझको ग्रहण त्याग करने योग्य कुछ नहीं । इससे जो कुछ प्राप्त करने योग्य कर्म हैं वे ही करूँगा । कर्म का करना प्राकृत शरीर से होता है, आत्मा को तो कुछ कर्तव्य नहीं, इससे मैं इनमें निस्संग हो रहूँगा । जो निःस्पन्द चेष्टा हो तो क्या सिद्ध हुआ और क्या किया । जो मन कामना से रहित स्थित विगतज्वर हुआ अर्थात् हृदय में राग द्वेष मलीनता न उपजा तो देह से कर्म हो तो भी इष्ट अनिष्ट विषय की प्राप्ति में तुलना रहेगी और जो देह से मिलकर मन कर्म करता है तब कर्त्ता भोक्ता है और इष्ट अनिष्ट की प्राप्ति में राग द्वेषवान् होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब मन का मनन उपशम होता है तब कर्तव्य में भी अकर्तव्य है । जैसा निश्चय हृदय में दृढ़ होता है वह रूप पुरुष का होता है, जिसके हृदय में अहंकृत नहीं है और बाहर कर्म चेष्टा करता है तो भी उसने कुछ नहीं किया और जिसके हृदय में अहंकृत अभिमान है वह बाहर से अकर्त्ता भासता है तो भी अनेक कर्म करता है । इससे जैसा निश्चय हृदय में दृढ़ होता है तैसा ही फल होता है जो बाहर कर्ता है परन्तु हृदय में कर्तव्य का अभिमान नहीं रखता तो वह धैर्यवान् पुरुष अनामय पद को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तानुशासन
वशिष्ठजी बोले , हे राम! इस प्रकार विचारके राजा यथाप्राप्त क्रिया के करने को उठ खड़ा हुआ और जो इष्ट हुआ और जो इष्ट अनिष्ट की वासना थी वह चित्त से त्याग दी । जैसे सुषुप्तिरूप पुरुष होता है तैसे ही वह जाग्रत में हो रहा । निदान दिन को यथा शास्त्र किया करे और रात्रि को लीला करके ध्यान में स्थित हो । मन को समरस कर जब रात्रि क्षीण हुई तब इस प्रकार चित्त को बोध किया कि हे चञ्चलरुप , चित्त! परमा नन्द स्वरूप जो आत्मा है वह क्या तुमको सुखदायक नहीं भासता जो इस मिथ्या संसारसुख की इच्छा करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तेरी इच्छा शान्त हो जावेगी तब तू सार सुख आत्मपद को प्राप्त होगा ।ज्यों-ज्यों तू संकल्प लीला से उठता है त्यों त्यों संसार जाल विस्तार होता जाता है । इस दुःखरूप संसार से तुझको क्या प्रयोजन है? हे मूर्ख, चित्त! ज्यों- ज्यों संकल्प (इच्छा) करता है त्यों-त्यों संसार का दुःख बढ़ता जाता है । जैसे जल सींचने से वृक्ष की शाखायें बढ़ती हैं तैसे ही संसार के सुखों से परिणाम में अधिक दुःख प्राप्त होता है । ऐसे दुःखरूप भोगों की इच्छा क्यों करता है? यह संसार चित्त जाल से उपजा है, जब तू इसका त्याग करेगा तब दुःख मिट जावेगा । फुरने का नाम दुःख है इसके मिटे से दुःख भी कोई न रहेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह महाचंचल संसार देखने में सुन्दर है वास्तव में कुछ नहीं । जो तुझको इससे कुछ सार प्राप्त हो तो इसका आश्रय कर पर यह तो क्षणभंगुर है और दुःख की खानि है, इसकी आस्था त्याग, आत्मतत्त्व का आश्रय कर और शुद्ध निर्मल होकर जगत् में विचर, तब तुझको दुःख स्पर्श न करेगा । जगत् स्थित हो अथवा शान्त हो इसके उदय अस्त की वासना से इसके गुण-अवगुण में आसक्त मत हो । जो अविद्यमान असत्यरूप हो उसकी आस्था क्या करनी? यह असत्य रूप है और तू सत्यरूप है, असत्य और सत्य का सम्बन्ध कैसे हो?

----------


## ravi chacha

मृतक और जीते का कभी सम्बन्ध हुआ है? जो तू कहे कि चेतनतत्त्व ही दृश्यरूप होता है तो दोनों सत्यस्वरूप हैं और विस्तृत रुप आत्मा ही हुआ तो हर्ष विषाद किसका करता है? इससे तू मूढ़ मत हो, समुद्र की नाईं अक्षोभरूप अपने आपमें स्थित हो और संसार की भावना त्याग करके मान मोह मल को त्याग कर । इसकी इच्छा ही दुःख का कारण है, इसको त्याग करके आत्मतत्त्व में स्थित हो तब पूर्ण पद को प्राप्त होगा । इसलिये बल करके इसका चञ्चलता को त्याग ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार विचार करके राजा ने सब काम किये और आनन्दवृति में उसका प्रबोधवान् मन मोह को न प्राप्त हुआ। वह इष्ट में हर्षवान् न हो और अनिष्ट में द्वेषवान् न हो केवल सम और स्वच्छ अपने स्वरूप में स्थित हुआ और जगत् में विच- -रने लगा, न कुछ त्याग करे, न कुछ ग्रहण करे और न कुछ अंगीकार करे, केवल वीत शोक होकर सन्ताप से रहित वर्तमान में कार्य करे और उसके हृदय में कोई कल्पना स्पर्श न करे-जैसे आकाश को धूल की मलीनता स्पर्श नहीं करती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मलीनता से रहित अपने स्वरूप के अनुसंधान और सम्यक् ज्ञान के अनन्त प्रकाश में उसका मन निश्चलता को प्राप्त हुआ, मन की जो संकल्पवृत्ति थी वह नष्ट हो गई और महाप्रकाशरूप चेतन आत्मा अनामय हृदय में प्रकाशित हुआ । जैसे आकाश में सूर्य प्रकाशता है तैसे ही अनन्त आत्मा प्रकट हुआ और सम्पूर्ण पदार्थ उसमें प्रतिबिम्बित देखे । जैसे शुद्ध मणि में प्रतिबिम्ब भासता है तैसे ही उसने सब पदार्थ अपने स्वरूप में आत्मभूत देखे, इन्द्रियों के इष्ट अनिष्ट विषयों की प्रीति में हर्ष खेद मिट गया और सर्वदा समान हो प्रकृत व्यवहार कर के जीवन्मुक्त हो विचरने लगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जनक को ज्ञानकी दृढ़ता हुई उससे लोकों के परावर को जानकर उसने विदेहनगर का राज्य किया और जीवों की पालना में हर्ष विषाद को न प्राप्त हुआ । वह संताप से रहित होकर कोई अर्थ उदय हो अथवा अस्त हो जावे परन्तु हर्ष शोक कदाचित् न करे और कार्यकर्त्ता दृष्टि आवे परन्तु हृदय से कुछ न करे । हे रामजी! तैसे ही तुम भी सब कार्य करो परन्तु निरन्तर आत्मस्वरूप में स्थित रहो । तुम जीवन्मुक्त वपु हो । राजा जनक की सब पदार्थ भावना अस्त हो गई थी, उसकी सुषुप्तिवत् वृत्ति हुई थी, भविष्यत् की इच्छा नहीं करता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और व्यतीत की चिन्तना नहीं करता था जो वर्तमान कार्य प्राप्त हो उसको यथाशास्त्र करे और अपने विचार के वश से उसने पाने योग्य पद पाया और इच्छा कुछ न की । हे रामजी! जीव आत्मपद को तभी तक नहीं प्राप्त होता जब तक हृदय में अपना पुरुषार्थ रूपी विचार नहीं उपजा, जब अपने आपमें अपना विचाररूप पुरुषार्थ जागे तब सब दुःख मिट जावे और परम समता को प्राप्त हो ऐसा पद शास्त्र अर्थ और पुण्य क्रिया से नहीं प्राप्त होता जैसा अपने हृदय में विचार करने से होता है । वह पद निर्मल और स्वच्छ है और हृदय की तपन को निवृत्त करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बुद्धि के विचाररूपी प्रकाश से हृदय का अज्ञान नष्ट हो जाता है, और किसी उपाय से नहीं नष्ट होता । जो बड़ा आपदारूप दुःख तरने को कठिन है वह अपनी बुद्धि से तरना सुगम होता है-जैसे जहाज से समुद्र को पार करता है जो बुद्धि से रहित मूर्ख है उसको थोड़ी आपदा भी बड़ा दुःख देती है-जैसे थोड़ा पवन भी तृण को बहुत भ्रमाता है । जो बुद्धिमान है उसको बड़ी आपदा भी दुःख नहीं देती-जैसे बड़ा वायु भी पर्वत को चला सकता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी कारण प्रथम चाहिये कि सन्तों का संग और सत्शास्त्रोंका विचार करे और बुद्धि बढ़ावे । जब बुद्धि सत्यमार्गकी ओर बढ़ेगी तब परमबोध प्राप्त होगा -जैसे जल के सींचने और रखने से फूल फल प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही जब बुद्धि सत्यमार्ग की ओर धावती है तब परमानन्द प्राप्त होता । जैसे शुक्लपक्ष का चन्द्रमा पूर्णमासी को बहुत प्रकाशता है, जितने जीव संसार के निमित्त यत्न करते हैं वही यत्न सत्यमार्ग की ओर करें तो दुःख से मुक्त हों और परम संपदा के भण्डार को पावें ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संसाररूपी वृक्ष का बीज बुद्धि की मूढ़ता है, इससे मूढ़ता से रहित होना बड़ा लाभ है । स्वर्ग पाताल का राज आदिक जो कुछ पदार्थ प्राप्त होते हैं सो अपने प्रयत्न से मिलते हैं । संसाररूपी समुद्र के तरने को अपनी बुद्धि रुपी जहाज है और तप तीर्थ आदिक शुभआचार से जहाज चलता है । बोधरूपी पुष्पलता के बढ़ाने को दैवीसंपदा जल है उसके बढ़ने से सुन्दर फल प्राप्त होता है । जो बोध से रहित चल ऐश्वर्य से बड़ा भी है उसको तुच्छ अज्ञान नाश कर डालता है-जैसे बल से रहित सिंह को गीदड़ हरिण भी जीत लेते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जो कुछ प्राप्त होता दृष्टि आता है वह अपने प्रयत्न से होता है । अपनी बोधरूपी चिन्तामणि हृदय में स्थित है उससे विवेकरूपी फल मिलता है-जैसे कल्पलता से जो माँगिये वह पाते हैं तैसे ही सब फल बोध से पाते हैं । जैसे जानने वाला केवट समुद्र से पार करता है अजान नहीं उतार सकता तैसे ही सम्यक् बोध संसारसमुद्र से पार करता है और असम्यक बोध जड़ता में डालता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! महीपति इस प्रकार सिद्धों की गीता सुनकर जैसे संग्राम में कायर विषाद को प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही विषाद को प्राप्त हुआ और सेना संयुक्त अपने गृह में आया । नौकर और सब लोग किनारे खड़े रहे और राजा उनको छोड़कर चौखण्डे पर गया और झरोखे में संसार की चञ्चल गति को इधर उधर देखकर विलाप करने लगा कि बड़ा कष्ट है कि मैं भी संसार में लोगों की चञ्चल दशा से आस्था बाँध रहा हूँ ये तो सब जीव जड़रूप हैं, चैतन्य कोई नहीं, जैसे और जीव पाषाणरूप हैं तैसे ही मैं भी इनमें जड़रूप हो रहा हूँ । काल अन्त से रहित अनन्त है और उसके कुछ अंश में मेरा जीना है-इस जीने में मैं आस्था कर रहा हूँ । मुझको धिक्कार है कि मैं अधम चेतन हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ये मेरे मन्त्री और राज्य और जीना सब क्षणभंगुर हैं । ये जो सुख हैं वे दुःख रूप हैं, इनसे रहित मैं किस प्रकार स्थित होऊँ-जैसे महापुरुष बुद्धिमान् स्थित होते हैं जीवन आदि अन्त में तुच्छरूप हैं और मध्य में पैलवरूप हैं उनमें क्या मिथ्या आस्था बाँधी है-जैसे बालक चित्र के चन्द्रमा को देख चन्द्रमा मानकर आस्था बाँधे । यह प्रपञ्रचना इन्द्रजाल की बाजीवत् है, बड़ा कष्ट है इसमें मैं क्यों मोहित हुआ हूँ! जो वस्तु उचित, रमणीय, उदार और अकृत्रिम है वह इस संसार में रञ्चक भी नहीं, मेरी बुद्धि क्यों नष्ट हुई हुई है । यदि पदार्थ दूर हो और उसके पाने का मेरे मन में यत्न हो तो वह प्राप्त हो ही जावेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह निश्चय करो अथवा अर्थाकार जो संसार के पदार्थ हैं उनकी आस्था मैं त्यागता हूँ । ये लोग सब आगमापायी हैं अर्थात् उदय होते और मिट जाते हैं और जल के तरंगों के दृश्य सब पदार्थ क्षणभंगुर हैं । जितने सुख दृष्टि आते हैं वे दुःख से मिश्रित हैं, उनमें मैने क्या आस्था बाँधी है । सुख कदाचित् दिन, पक्ष, मास, वर्षा दिक में आते हैं और दुःख बारम्बार आते हैं मैं किस सुख से जीने की आस्था बाँधू? जो बड़े बड़े हुए हैं वे सब नष्ट हो गये हैं और स्थिर कोई न रहेगा । मैं बारम्बार विचार कर देखता हूँ इससे मैंने जाना है कि इस जगत् में सत्य पदार्थ कोई नहीं-सब नाश रूप हैं । ऐसा कौन पदार्थ है कि जिसमें आस्था बाधे?

----------


## ravi chacha

जो अब बड़े ऐश्वर्यवान् विराजते हैं सो कुछ दिन पीछे नीचे गिर पड़ेंगे । हे चित्त! बड़ा खेद है तूने किस बढ़ाई में आस्था बाँधी है और मैं किसमें बँधा हुआ कलंकित हुआ हूँ? ऊँचे पद में स्थिर होके भी मैं अधः को गिरा हूँ बड़ा कष्ट है कि मैं आत्मा हूँ और नाश को प्राप्त होता हूँ । किस कारण अकस्मात् मुझको मोह आया है और मेरी बुद्धि को इसने उपहत किया है-जैसे सूर्य के आगे मेघ आता है और सूर्य नहीं भासता तैसे ही मुझे आत्मा नहीं भासता । भोगों से मेरा क्या है और बाँधवों से मेरा क्या है? इनमें मैं क्यों मोहित हुआ हूँ? देह अभिमान से जीव आपही बन्धायमान होता है । देह में अहंकार ही जरा मरणादिक विचारों का कारण होता है, इससे इनसे मेरा क्या प्रयोजन है । इन अर्थों में क्या बड़ाई है और राज्य में मैं क्यों धैर्य करके बैठा हूँ । ये सब पदार्थ क्षोभ के कारण हैं और ये ज्यों के त्यों रहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो अब बड़े ऐश्वर्यवान् विराजते हैं सो कुछ दिन पीछे नीचे गिर पड़ेंगे । हे चित्त! बड़ा खेद है तूने किस बढ़ाई में आस्था बाँधी है और मैं किसमें बँधा हुआ कलंकित हुआ हूँ? ऊँचे पद में स्थिर होके भी मैं अधः को गिरा हूँ बड़ा कष्ट है कि मैं आत्मा हूँ और नाश को प्राप्त होता हूँ । किस कारण अकस्मात् मुझको मोह आया है और मेरी बुद्धि को इसने उपहत किया है-जैसे सूर्य के आगे मेघ आता है और सूर्य नहीं भासता तैसे ही मुझे आत्मा नहीं भासता । भोगों से मेरा क्या है और बाँधवों से मेरा क्या है? इनमें मैं क्यों मोहित हुआ हूँ? देह अभिमान से जीव आपही बन्धायमान होता है । देह में अहंकार ही जरा मरणादिक विचारों का कारण होता है, इससे इनसे मेरा क्या प्रयोजन है । इन अर्थों में क्या बड़ाई है और राज्य में मैं क्यों धैर्य करके बैठा हूँ । ये सब पदार्थ क्षोभ के कारण हैं और ये ज्यों के त्यों रहते हैं ।1

----------


## ravi chacha

इनमें न मुझको ममता है न संग है- ये सर्व असत्यरूप हैं । संसार के सुख विषरूप हैं और इनमें आस्था करनी मिथ्या है, जो बड़े-बड़े ऐश्वर्यवान् और बड़े पराक्रमी गुणवान् हुए हैं वे सब परिवार संयुक्त मर गये हैं तो वर्तमान में क्या धैर्य करना है । कहाँ वह धन और राज और कहाँ उस ब्रह्मा का जगत् । कई पुरुषों की पंक्ति बीत गई है हमको उनसे क्या विश्वास है । देवताओं के नायक अनेक इन्द्र नष्ट हो गये हैं- जैसे जल में बुदबुदे उपजकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं-तो मैं क्या इस संसार में आस्था बाँधकर जीऊँगा । सन्तजन मुझको हँसेगे, कई ब्रह्मा हो गये हैं, कई पर्वत हो गये हैं और कई धूल की कणिकावत् राजा हो गये हैं तो मुझको इस जीने में क्या धैर्य है? संसाररूपी रात्रि में देहरूपी शून्य दृष्टि स्वप्ना है, उस भ्रमरूप में जो मैंने आस्था बाँधी है इससे मुझको धिक्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह, वह और मैं इत्यादिक भ्रम आत्मा में मिथ्या कल्पना उठी है और अज्ञानियों की नाईं मैं स्थित हुआ हैं । अहंकाररूपी पिशाच करके क्षण क्षण मैं आयु व्यतीत होती है, देखते हुए भी नहीं दीखती काल की सूक्ष्मगति है जो सबको चरण के नीचे धरे है, सदाशिव और विष्णु को जिसने खेलने का गेंद किया है और वह सबको भोजन करता है इससे मुझको जीने में क्या आस्था बाँधनी है? जितने पदार्थ हैं वे निरन्तर नाश होते हैं, कोई दिन में कोई पक्ष में और कोई वर्ष में नष्ट हो जाता है । जो अविनाशी वस्तु है वह अब तक नहीं देखी वर्षों व्यतीत हो गये हैं, जीवों की चित्त रूपी नदी में भोगों की तृष्णारूपी तरंग उछलती है, शान्त कदाचित नहीं होती-जैसे वायु से नदी में तरंग उछलती हैं और सोमता से रहित हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिनको चित्त में भोगों की अभिलाषा है उनको अतुच्छपद दृष्टि नहीं आता और वे कष्ट से कष्ट को प्राप्त होते हैं और उन्हें दुःख से दुःखान्तर प्राप्त होता है। अब तक मैं विरक्त नहीं हुआ इससे मुझको धिक्कार है । जिसका अन्तःकरण नीच है उसने जिस जिस वस्तु में कल्याणरूप जान के आस्था बाँधी है वह नष्ट होती दीखती है । यह शरीर अस्थि-माँस से बना है और यदि अन्त संयुक्त इसका आकार है, मध्य में कुछ रमणीय भासता है परन्तु सब अपवित्र पदार्थों से रचा विनाशरूप है, स्पर्श करने के भी योग्य नहीं उससे मुझको क्या प्रयो जन है । जिस जिस पदार्थ से लोग आस्था बाँधते हैं उस उस में मैं दुःख ही देखता हूँ और ये जीव ऐसे जड़ मूढ़ हैं कि सदा इसमें लगे रहते हैं कल यह पदार्थ मुझको प्राप्त होगा, अगले दिन यह मिलेगा । दिन दिन पाप करते और खेद पाते हैं तो भी त्याग नहीं करते बालक अग्नि में पूरी मूढ़ता से विचारते हैं, यौवन अवस्था कामादि विकार से मिश्रित है और शेष जो वृद्धावस्था है उसमें चित्त से दुःखी होता है तो यह जड़ मूर्ख परमार्थ कार्य को किस काल में साधेगा । ये सब जगत् के पदार्थ आगमापायी विरस हैं और विषम दशा से दूषित हैं अर्थात् एक भाव में नहीं रहते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिनको चित्त में भोगों की अभिलाषा है उनको अतुच्छपद दृष्टि नहीं आता और वे कष्ट से कष्ट को प्राप्त होते हैं और उन्हें दुःख से दुःखान्तर प्राप्त होता है। अब तक मैं विरक्त नहीं हुआ इससे मुझको धिक्कार है । जिसका अन्तःकरण नीच है उसने जिस जिस वस्तु में कल्याणरूप जान के आस्था बाँधी है वह नष्ट होती दीखती है । यह शरीर अस्थि-माँस से बना है और यदि अन्त संयुक्त इसका आकार है, मध्य में कुछ रमणीय भासता है परन्तु सब अपवित्र पदार्थों से रचा विनाशरूप है, स्पर्श करने के भी योग्य नहीं उससे मुझको क्या प्रयो जन है । जिस जिस पदार्थ से लोग आस्था बाँधते हैं उस उस में मैं दुःख ही देखता हूँ और ये जीव ऐसे जड़ मूढ़ हैं कि सदा इसमें लगे रहते हैं कल यह पदार्थ मुझको प्राप्त होगा, अगले दिन यह मिलेगा । दिन दिन पाप करते और खेद पाते हैं तो भी त्याग नहीं करते बालक अग्नि में पूरी मूढ़ता से विचारते हैं, यौवन अवस्था कामादि विकार से मिश्रित है और शेष जो वृद्धावस्था है उसमें चित्त से दुःखी होता है तो यह जड़ मूर्ख परमार्थ कार्य को किस काल में साधेगा । ये सब जगत् के पदार्थ आगमापायी विरस हैं और विषम दशा से दूषित हैं अर्थात् एक भाव में नहीं रहते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब जगत् असाररूप है और सत्यबुद्धि से रहित असत्यरूप है, सारपदार्थ इसमें कोई नहीं । जो राजसूय और अश्वमेध आदि यज्ञ करते हैं वे महाकल्पके किसी अंशकाल में स्वर्ग पाते हैं अधिक तो नहीं भोगते? जो अश्वमेध यज्ञ करता है वह इन्द्र होता है पर जो ब्रह्मा का एक दिन होता है उसमें चतुर्दृश इन्द्रराज्य भोगकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं । सहस्त्त चौकड़ी युगों की व्यतीत होती हैं तब ब्रह्माका एक दिन होता है ऐसे तीस दिनों का एक मास और द्वादश मास का एक वर्ष होता है । सौ वर्ष की आयु है उस आयु को भोगकर ब्रह्माजी भी अन्तर्धान हो जाते हैं उसका नाम महाप्रलय है । उस महाप्रलय के अन्त में इसने स्वर्ग भोग किया तो असर सुख की आस्था क्या योग्य है? ऐसा सुख स्वर्ग में कोई नहीं, न पृथ्वी में है और न पाताल में है जो आपदा और दुख से मिश्रित न हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब जगत् असाररूप है और सत्यबुद्धि से रहित असत्यरूप है, सारपदार्थ इसमें कोई नहीं । जो राजसूय और अश्वमेध आदि यज्ञ करते हैं वे महाकल्पके किसी अंशकाल में स्वर्ग पाते हैं अधिक तो नहीं भोगते? जो अश्वमेध यज्ञ करता है वह इन्द्र होता है पर जो ब्रह्मा का एक दिन होता है उसमें चतुर्दृश इन्द्रराज्य भोगकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं । सहस्त्त चौकड़ी युगों की व्यतीत होती हैं तब ब्रह्माका एक दिन होता है ऐसे तीस दिनों का एक मास और द्वादश मास का एक वर्ष होता है । सौ वर्ष की आयु है उस आयु को भोगकर ब्रह्माजी भी अन्तर्धान हो जाते हैं उसका नाम महाप्रलय है । उस महाप्रलय के अन्त में इसने स्वर्ग भोग किया तो असर सुख की आस्था क्या योग्य है? ऐसा सुख स्वर्ग में कोई नहीं, न पृथ्वी में है और न पाताल में है जो आपदा और दुख से मिश्रित न हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब लोक आपदा संयुक्त है और सब दुःखों का मूल चित्त है जो शरीररूपी बाँबी में सर्पवत् रहता और आधिव्याधि बड़े दुःख रूपी विष देता है । यह जब किसी प्रकार निवृत्त हो तब सुखी हो । इससे सब जीव नीच प्रकृति के हो रहे हैं, कोई बिरला साधु है जिसके हृदय में चित्तरूपी सर्वभोगों की तृष्णारूप विषसंयुक्त नहीं होता । ये जगत् के पदार्थ असत्य हैं, जो रमणीय भासता है उसके मस्तक पर अरमणीयता स्थित है और जो सुखरूप है उसके मस्तक पर दुःख स्थित है जिसका मैं आश्रय करूँ वह दुःख से मिश्रित है दुःख तो दुःख से मिश्रित क्या कहिये वह तो आप ही दुःख है और जो सुख सम्पदा हैं सो आपदा दुःख से मिश्रित है, फिर मैं किस का आश्रय करूँ? ये जीव जन्मते और मरते हैं, इन में कोई बिरला दुःख से रहित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुन्दर स्त्रियाँ जिनके नील कमलवत् नेत्र हैं और परम हास्य विलास आदिक भूषणों से संयुक्त हैं, इनको देखके मुझको हँसी आती है कि ये तो अस्थि-माँस की पुतली हैं और क्षणमात्र इनकी स्थिति है । जिन पुरुषों के निमेष खोलने से जगत् होता है और उनमेष मूँदने से जगत् का अभाव हो जाता है वे भी नष्ट हुए हैं तो हमारी क्या गिनती है? जो जो पदार्थ बड़े रमणीय भासते हैं वे स्थित रूप हैं उन पदार्थों की चिन्ता और क्या इच्छा करनी है? नाना प्रकार की सम्पदा प्राप्त होती हैं पर इनमें जब कोई चित्त को आ लगता है तब सब सम्पदा आपदारूप हो जाती हैं और जो बड़ी आपदा आ प्राप्त होती है और चित्त में क्षोभ नहीं होता शान्तरूप है तब वे ही आपदा सम्पदारूप है? इससे यही सिद्ध हुआ कि सब मन के फुरनेमात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

क्षणभंगुररूप मन की वृत्ति है अकस्मात् जगत् में इसकी स्थिति भई है और अज्ञान से अहं की कल्पना है उसमें त्याग और ग्रहण की भावना मिथ्या है । क्षीणरूप संसार में सुख आदि अन्तसंयुक्त है । जो सुख जानकर जीव इसकी ओर धावता है वह सुख फिर नष्ट हो जाता है-तैसे पतंग दीपशिखा को सुखरूप जानकर उसकी ओर धावता है तो दग्ध हो जाता है तैसे ही संसार के सुख ग्रहण करनेवाले तृष्णा से दग्ध हुए हैं । जैसे नरक की अग्नि दग्ध करती है पर वह भी श्रेष्ठ है परन्तु क्षणभंगुर जो संसार के सुख हैं वे महानीच हैं-नष्ट हुए भी दुःख दे जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और दुःखों की सीमा हैं पर जो इस संसारसमुद्र में गिरते हैं वे सुख नहीं पाते । संसार में दुःख स्वाभाविक हैं और दुःख से मिश्रित है । मैं भी अज्ञानी की नाईं काष्ठलोष्ठवत् स्थित हो रहा हूँ और बड़ा खेद है कि अज्ञानीवत् शमादिक सुख को त्याग करके क्षणभंगुर संसार के सुख निमित्त यत्न करता हूँ । जैसे बरफ से अग्नि नहीं उपजती तैसे ही संसार सुख नहीं उप जते, जितने जीव हैं वे जड़ धर्मात्मक हैं संसार रूपी एक वृक्ष है और सहस्त्रों अंकुर, शाखा, पत्र, फल, फूलों से पूर्ण है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस संसाररूपी वृक्ष का मूल मन है उसके संकल्परूपी जल से विस्तार को प्राप्त हुआ है और संकल्प के उपशम हुए नष्ट हो जाता है । इससे जिस प्रकार यह नष्ट हो वही उपाय मैं करूँगा । संसार में भोग देखनेमात्र सुन्दर भासते हैं और भीतर से दुःखरूप हैं । मन मर्कटवत् चञ्चल रूप है उसने यह रचना रची है । जब तक इसको वास्तव में नहीं जाना तब तक चञ्चल है और जब विचार से जानता है तब पदार्थों की रमणीयता सहित मन का अभाव हो जाता है, इसमें मैं नाशरूप पदार्थों में नहीं रमता । संसार की वृत्ति अनेक फाँसियों से मिश्रित है उसमें गिरके जीव फिर उछलते हैं और शान्त कदाचित नहीं होते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसी संसार की वृत्ति को मैंने चिरकाल पर्यन्त भोगा है अब मैं भोग से रहित होकर ब्रह्म ही होता हूँ । इस संसार में बारम्बार जन्म मरण होता है और शोक ही प्राप्त होता है इसमें अब संसार की वृत्ति से रहित हो शोच से रहित होता हूँ अब मैं प्रबुद्ध और हर्षवान् हुआ हूँ । मैंने अपने चोर आपही देखे हैं । जिनका नाम मन है इसी को मारूँगा । इस मन से मुझको चिरपर्यन्त मारा है इतने काल पर्यन्त मेरा मनरूपी मोती अबेध रहा था अब मैंने इसको बेधा है अर्थात् आत्मविचार से रहित था सो अब उसको आत्मविचार में लगाया है और अब यह आत्मज्ञान के योग्य है । मनरूपी एक बरफ का कण जड़ता को प्राप्त हुआ था अब विवेकरूपी सूर्य से गल गया है और अब मैं अक्षय शान्ति को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । अनेक प्रकार के वचनों से साधुरूप जो सिद्ध थे उन्होंने मुझको जगाया है और अब मैं आत्मपद को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । परमानन्द से अब मैं आत्मरूपी चिन्तामणि को पाकर एकान्त सुखी होकर स्थित होऊँगा । जैसे शरत्काल का आकाश निर्मल होता है तैसे होऊँगा । मन रूपी शत्रु ने मुझको भ्रम दिखाया था वह अब विवेक से नाश किया है और उपशम को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । हे विवेक! तुझको नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जनकनिश्चयवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठझी बोले, हे रामजी । इस प्रकार जब राजा चिन्तन करता था तब तक दासी ने राजा के निकट आकर कहा, हे देव! अब उठिये और दिन का उचित विचार अर्थात् स्नानादिक कीजिये । स्नानशाला में पुष्प केसर और गंगाजल आदि के कलशे लेकर स्त्रियाँ खड़ी हैं और कमल पुष्प उनमें पड़े हैं जिन पर भँवरे फिरते हैं, छत्र, चमर पड़े हैं, स्नान का समय है । हे देव! पूजन के निमित्त सब सामग्री आई है और रत्न और औषध ले आये हैं। हाथों में ब्राह्मण स्नान करके और पवित्रे डालकर अघमर्षण जाप कर रहे हैं और आपके आग मन की राह देखते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठझी बोले, हे रामजी । इस प्रकार जब राजा चिन्तन करता था तब तक दासी ने राजा के निकट आकर कहा, हे देव! अब उठिये और दिन का उचित विचार अर्थात् स्नानादिक कीजिये । स्नानशाला में पुष्प केसर और गंगाजल आदि के कलशे लेकर स्त्रियाँ खड़ी हैं और कमल पुष्प उनमें पड़े हैं जिन पर भँवरे फिरते हैं, छत्र, चमर पड़े हैं, स्नान का समय है । हे देव! पूजन के निमित्त सब सामग्री आई है और रत्न और औषध ले आये हैं। हाथों में ब्राह्मण स्नान करके और पवित्रे डालकर अघमर्षण जाप कर रहे हैं और आपके आग मन की राह देखते हैं ।.

----------


## ravi chacha

हाथों में चमर लेकर सुन्दर कान्ता तुम्हारे सेवन के निमित्त खड़ी हैं और भोजन शाला में भोजन सिद्ध हो रहा है इससे शीघ्र उठिये और जो कार्य है वह कीजिये, जैसा काल होता है उसके अनुसार कर्म बड़े पुरुष करते हैं उनका त्याग नहीं करते । इससे काल व्यतीत न कीजिये । हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार दासी ने कहा तब राजा ने कहा तब राजा ने विचारा कि संसार की जो विचित्र स्थिति है वह कितेक मात्र है राजसुखों से मुझको कुछ प्रयोजन नहीं, यह क्षणभंगुर है, इस सम्पूर्ण मिथ्या आडम्बर को त्यागके मैं एकान्त जा बैठता हूँ जैसे समुद्र तरंगों से रहित शान्तरूप होता है तैसे ही शान्तरूप होऊँगा । यह जो नाना प्रकार के राजभोग और क्रिया कर्म हैं उनमें अब मैं तृप्त हुआ हूँ और सब कर्मों को त्यागकर केवल सुख में स्थित होऊँगा ।२१

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरा चित्त जिन भोगों से चञ्चल था वे भोग तो भ्रमरूप है इनसे शान्ति नहीं होती और तृष्णा बढ़ती जाती है । जैसे जल पर सेवाल बढ़ती जाती है और जल को ढाँप लेती लेती है । अब मैं इसको त्याग करता हूँ । हे चित्त! तू जिस जिस दशा में गिरा है और जो जो भोग भोगे हैं वे सब मिथ्या हैं, तृप्ति तो किसी से न हुई? इससे भ्रमरूप भोगों को जब मैं त्यागूँगा तब मैं परम सुखी होऊँगा बहुत उचित अनुचित भोग बारम्बार भोगे हैं परन्तु तृप्ति कभी न हुई, इससे हे चित्त! इनको त्याग करके परमपद के आश्रय हो जा जैसे बालक एक को त्यागकर दूसरे को अंगीकार करता है तैसे ही यत्न बिना तू भी कर ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब इन तुच्छ भोगों को त्यागेगा और परमपद का आश्रय करेगा तन आनन्दी तृप्ति को प्राप्त होगा और उसको पाकर फिर संसारी न होगा । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार चिन्तन करके जनक तूष्णीम हो रहा और मन की चपलता त्याग करके सोमाकार से स्थित हुआ जैसे-मूर्ति लिखी होती है तैसे ही हो गया और प्रतिहारी भी भयभीत होकर फिर कुछ न कह सकी इसके अनन्तर मन की समता के निमित्त फिर राजा ने चिन्तन किया कि मुझको ग्रहण और त्याग करने योग्य कुछ नहीं है, किसको मैं साधूँ और किस वस्तु में मैं धैर्य धारूँ, सब पदार्थ नाशरूप हैं मुझको करने से क्या प्रयोजन है और न करने से क्या हानि है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो कुछ कर्तव्य है वह शरीर करता है निर्मल अचलरूप चैतन्य न करता है, न भोगता है । इससे मुझको कर्त्तव्य नहीं । जो त्याग करूँगा तो शरीर करने से रहित होगा और जो करूँगा तो भी शरीर करेगा, मुझको क्या प्रयोजन है? इससे करने और न करने में मुझको लाभ हानि कुछ नहीं जो कुछ प्राप्त हुआ है उसमें बिचरता हूँ अप्राप्त की मैं वाञ्चा नहीं करता और प्राप्त में त्याग नहीं करता अपने स्वरूप में स्थित होकर स्वस्थ होऊँ गा और जो कुछ प्राप्त कर्म है वही करता हूँ, न कुछ मुझको करने में अर्थ है और न करने में दोष है जो क्रिया हो सो हो, करूँ अथवा न करूँ और युक्त हो अथवा अयुक्त हो मुझको ग्रहण त्याग करने योग्य कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जो कुछ प्राप्त करने योग्य कर्म हैं वे ही करूँगा । कर्म का करना प्राकृत शरीर से होता है, आत्मा को तो कुछ कर्तव्य नहीं, इससे मैं इनमें निस्संग हो रहूँगा । जो निःस्पन्द चेष्टा हो तो क्या सिद्ध हुआ और क्या किया । जो मन कामना से रहित स्थित विगतज्वर हुआ अर्थात् हृदय में राग द्वेष मलीनता न उपजा तो देह से कर्म हो तो भी इष्ट अनिष्ट विषय की प्राप्ति में तुलना रहेगी और जो देह से मिलकर मन कर्म करता है तब कर्त्ता भोक्ता है और इष्ट अनिष्ट की प्राप्ति में राग द्वेषवान् होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब मन का मनन उपशम होता है तब कर्तव्य में भी अकर्तव्य है । जैसा निश्चय हृदय में दृढ़ होता है वह रूप पुरुष का होता है, जिसके हृदय में अहंकृत नहीं है और बाहर कर्म चेष्टा करता है तो भी उसने कुछ नहीं किया और जिसके हृदय में अहंकृत अभिमान है वह बाहर से अकर्त्ता भासता है तो भी अनेक कर्म करता है । इससे जैसा निश्चय हृदय में दृढ़ होता है तैसा ही फल होता है जो बाहर कर्ता है परन्तु हृदय में कर्तव्य का अभिमान नहीं रखता तो वह धैर्यवान् पुरुष अनामय पद को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तानुशासन
वशिष्ठजी बोले , हे राम! इस प्रकार विचारके राजा यथाप्राप्त क्रिया के करने को उठ खड़ा हुआ और जो इष्ट हुआ और जो इष्ट अनिष्ट की वासना थी वह चित्त से त्याग दी । जैसे सुषुप्तिरूप पुरुष होता है तैसे ही वह जाग्रत में हो रहा । निदान दिन को यथा शास्त्र किया करे और रात्रि को लीला करके ध्यान में स्थित हो । मन को समरस कर जब रात्रि क्षीण हुई तब इस प्रकार चित्त को बोध किया कि हे चञ्चलरुप , चित्त! परमा नन्द स्वरूप जो आत्मा है वह क्या तुमको सुखदायक नहीं भासता जो इस मिथ्या संसारसुख की इच्छा करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तेरी इच्छा शान्त हो जावेगी तब तू सार सुख आत्मपद को प्राप्त होगा ।ज्यों-ज्यों तू संकल्प लीला से उठता है त्यों त्यों संसार जाल विस्तार होता जाता है । इस दुःखरूप संसार से तुझको क्या प्रयोजन है? हे मूर्ख, चित्त! ज्यों- ज्यों संकल्प (इच्छा) करता है त्यों-त्यों संसार का दुःख बढ़ता जाता है । जैसे जल सींचने से वृक्ष की शाखायें बढ़ती हैं तैसे ही संसार के सुखों से परिणाम में अधिक दुःख प्राप्त होता है । ऐसे दुःखरूप भोगों की इच्छा क्यों करता है? यह संसार चित्त जाल से उपजा है, जब तू इसका त्याग करेगा तब दुःख मिट जावेगा । फुरने का नाम दुःख है इसके मिटे से दुःख भी कोई न रहेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह महाचंचल संसार देखने में सुन्दर है वास्तव में कुछ नहीं । जो तुझको इससे कुछ सार प्राप्त हो तो इसका आश्रय कर पर यह तो क्षणभंगुर है और दुःख की खानि है, इसकी आस्था त्याग, आत्मतत्त्व का आश्रय कर और शुद्ध निर्मल होकर जगत् में विचर, तब तुझको दुःख स्पर्श न करेगा । जगत् स्थित हो अथवा शान्त हो इसके उदय अस्त की वासना से इसके गुण-अवगुण में आसक्त मत हो । जो अविद्यमान असत्यरूप हो उसकी आस्था क्या करनी? यह असत्य रूप है और तू सत्यरूप है, असत्य और सत्य का सम्बन्ध कैसे हो? मृतक और जीते का कभी सम्बन्ध हुआ है? जो तू कहे कि चेतनतत्त्व ही दृश्यरूप होता है तो दोनों सत्यस्वरूप हैं और विस्तृत रुप आत्मा ही हुआ तो हर्ष विषाद किसका करता है? इससे तू मूढ़ मत हो, समुद्र की नाईं अक्षोभरूप अपने आपमें स्थित हो और संसार की भावना त्याग करके मान मोह मल को त्याग कर । इसकी इच्छा ही दुःख का कारण है, इसको त्याग करके आत्मतत्त्व में स्थित हो तब पूर्ण पद को प्राप्त होगा । इसलिये बल करके इसका चञ्चलता को त्याग ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्राज्ञमहिमा वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार विचार करके राजा ने सब काम किये और आनन्दवृति में उसका प्रबोधवान् मन मोह को न प्राप्त हुआ। वह इष्ट में हर्षवान् न हो और अनिष्ट में द्वेषवान् न हो केवल सम और स्वच्छ अपने स्वरूप में स्थित हुआ और जगत् में विच- -रने लगा, न कुछ त्याग करे, न कुछ ग्रहण करे और न कुछ अंगीकार करे, केवल वीत शोक होकर सन्ताप से रहित वर्तमान में कार्य करे और उसके हृदय में कोई कल्पना स्पर्श न करे-जैसे आकाश को धूल की मलीनता स्पर्श नहीं करती । मलीनता से रहित अपने स्वरूप के अनुसंधान और सम्यक् ज्ञान के अनन्त प्रकाश में उसका मन निश्चलता को प्राप्त हुआ, मन की जो संकल्पवृत्ति थी वह नष्ट हो गई और महाप्रकाशरूप चेतन आत्मा अनामय हृदय में प्रकाशित हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे आकाश में सूर्य प्रकाशता है तैसे ही अनन्त आत्मा प्रकट हुआ और सम्पूर्ण पदार्थ उसमें प्रतिबिम्बित देखे । जैसे शुद्ध मणि में प्रतिबिम्ब भासता है तैसे ही उसने सब पदार्थ अपने स्वरूप में आत्मभूत देखे, इन्द्रियों के इष्ट अनिष्ट विषयों की प्रीति में हर्ष खेद मिट गया और सर्वदा समान हो प्रकृत व्यवहार कर के जीवन्मुक्त हो विचरने लगा । हे रामजी! जनक को ज्ञानकी दृढ़ता हुई उससे लोकों के परावर को जानकर उसने विदेहनगर का राज्य किया और जीवों की पालना में हर्ष विषाद को न प्राप्त हुआ । वह संताप से रहित होकर कोई अर्थ उदय हो अथवा अस्त हो जावे परन्तु हर्ष शोक कदाचित् न करे और कार्यकर्त्ता दृष्टि आवे परन्तु हृदय से कुछ न करे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! तैसे ही तुम भी सब कार्य करो परन्तु निरन्तर आत्मस्वरूप में स्थित रहो । तुम जीवन्मुक्त वपु हो । राजा जनक की सब पदार्थ भावना अस्त हो गई थी, उसकी सुषुप्तिवत् वृत्ति हुई थी, भविष्यत् की इच्छा नहीं करता था । और व्यतीत की चिन्तना नहीं करता था जो वर्तमान कार्य प्राप्त हो उसको यथाशास्त्र करे और अपने विचार के वश से उसने पाने योग्य पद पाया और इच्छा कुछ न की । हे रामजी! जीव आत्मपद को तभी तक नहीं प्राप्त होता जब तक हृदय में अपना पुरुषार्थ रूपी विचार नहीं उपजा, जब अपने आपमें अपना विचाररूप पुरुषार्थ जागे तब सब दुःख मिट जावे और परम समता को प्राप्त हो ऐसा पद शास्त्र अर्थ और पुण्य क्रिया से नहीं प्राप्त होता जैसा अपने हृदय में विचार करने से होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह पद निर्मल और स्वच्छ है और हृदय की तपन को निवृत्त करता है । बुद्धि के विचाररूपी प्रकाश से हृदय का अज्ञान नष्ट हो जाता है, और किसी उपाय से नहीं नष्ट होता । जो बड़ा आपदारूप दुःख तरने को कठिन है वह अपनी बुद्धि से तरना सुगम होता है-जैसे जहाज से समुद्र को पार करता है जो बुद्धि से रहित मूर्ख है उसको थोड़ी आपदा भी बड़ा दुःख देती है-जैसे थोड़ा पवन भी तृण को बहुत भ्रमाता है । जो बुद्धिमान है उसको बड़ी आपदा भी दुःख नहीं देती-जैसे बड़ा वायु भी पर्वत को चला सकता । इसी कारण प्रथम चाहिये कि सन्तों का संग और सत्शास्त्रोंका विचार करे और बुद्धि बढ़ावे । जब बुद्धि सत्यमार्गकी ओर बढ़ेगी तब परमबोध प्राप्त होगा -जैसे जल के सींचने और रखने से फूल फल प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही जब बुद्धि सत्यमार्ग की ओर धावती है तब परमानन्द प्राप्त होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे शुक्लपक्ष का चन्द्रमा पूर्णमासी को बहुत प्रकाशता है, जितने जीव संसार के निमित्त यत्न करते हैं वही यत्न सत्यमार्ग की ओर करें तो दुःख से मुक्त हों और परम संपदा के भण्डार को पावें । संसाररूपी वृक्ष का बीज बुद्धि की मूढ़ता है, इससे मूढ़ता से रहित होना बड़ा लाभ है । स्वर्ग पाताल का राज आदिक जो कुछ पदार्थ प्राप्त होते हैं सो अपने प्रयत्न से मिलते हैं । संसाररूपी समुद्र के तरने को अपनी बुद्धि रुपी जहाज है और तप तीर्थ आदिक शुभआचार से जहाज चलता है । बोधरूपी पुष्पलता के बढ़ाने को दैवीसंपदा जल है उसके बढ़ने से सुन्दर फल प्राप्त होता है । जो बोध से रहित चल ऐश्वर्य से बड़ा भी है उसको तुच्छ अज्ञान नाश कर डालता है-जैसे बल से रहित सिंह को गीदड़ हरिण भी जीत लेते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जो कुछ प्राप्त होता दृष्टि आता है वह अपने प्रयत्न से होता है । अपनी बोधरूपी चिन्तामणि हृदय में स्थित है उससे विवेकरूपी फल मिलता है-जैसे कल्पलता से जो माँगिये वह पाते हैं तैसे ही सब फल बोध से पाते हैं । जैसे जानने वाला केवट समुद्र से पार करता है अजान नहीं उतार सकता तैसे ही सम्यक् बोध संसारसमुद्र से पार करता है और असम्यक बोध जड़ता में डालता है । जो अल्प भी बुद्धि सत्यमार्ग की ओर होती है तो बड़े संकट दूर करती है-जैसे छोटी नाव भी नदी से उतार देती है । हे रामजी! जो पुरुष बोधवान् है उसको संसार के दुःख नहीं बेध सकते- जैसे लोहे आदिक का कवच पहने हो तो उसको बाण बेध नहीं सकते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बुद्धि से मनुष्य सर्वात्मपद को प्राप्त होता है, जिस पद के पाने से हर्ष, विषाद, संपदा, आपदा कोई नहीं रहती । अहंकाररूपी मेघ जब आत्मरूपी सूर्य के आगे आता है तो मायारूपी मलीनता से आत्मरूपी सूर्य नहीं भासता । बोधरूपी वायु से जब वह दूर हो तब आत्मारूपी सूर्य ज्यों का त्यों भासता है-जैसे किसान प्रथम हल आदिक से पृथ्वी को शुद्ध करता, फिर बीज बोता है और जब जल सींचता है और नाश करने-वाले पदार्थों से रक्षा करता है तब फल पाता है, तैसे ही जब आर्जवादि गुणों से बुद्धि निर्मल होती है तब शास्त्र का उपदेशरूपी बीज मिलता है और अभ्यास वैराग करके करता है उससे परमपद की प्राप्ति होती है वह अतुलपद है, उसके समान और कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मननिर्वाणवर्णन........  ..

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार जनक की नाईं अपने आपसे आपको विचार करो और पीछे जो विदितवेद पुरुषों ने किया है उसी प्रकार तुम भी करके निर्वाण हो जाओ । जो बुद्धि मान पुरुष है और जिनका यह अन्त का जन्म है वे राजस-सात्त्विकी पुरुष आप ही परमपद को प्राप्त होते हैं । जब तक अपने आपसे आत्मदेव प्रसन्न न हो तब तक इन्द्रियरूपी शत्रुओं के जीतने का यत्न करो और जब आत्मदेव जो सर्ववत् परमात्मा ईश्वरों का भी ईश्वर है प्रसन्न होगा तो आप ही स्वयंप्रकाश देखेगा और सब दोष दृष्टि क्षीण हो जायगी । मोहरूपी बीज को जो मुट्ठी भर बोता था और नाना प्रकार की आपदारूपी वर्षा से महामोह की बेलि जो होती दृष्टि आती थी वह नष्ट हो जाती है! परमात्मा का साक्षात्कार होता तब भ्रान्ति दृष्टि नहीं आती । हे रामजी! तुम सदा बोध से आत्मपद में स्थित हो, जनकवत् कर्मों का आरम्भ करो और ब्रह्म लक्षवान् होकर जगत् में विचरो तब तुमको खेद कुछ न होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब नित्य आत्मविचार होता है तब परमदेव आपही प्रसन्न होता है और उसके साक्षात्कार हुए से तुम चञ्चलरूपी संसारीजनों को देखकर जनक की नाईं हँसोगे । हे रामजी! संसार के भय से जो जीव भयभीत हुए हैं उनको अपनी रक्षा करने को अपना ही प्रयत्न चाहिये और दैव अथवा कर्म वा धन, बान्धवों से रक्षा नहीं होती । जो पुरुष दैव को ही निश्चय कर रहे हैं पर शास्त्रविरुद्ध कर्म करते हैं और संकल्प विकल्प में तत्पर होते हैं वे मन्द बुद्धि हैं उनके मार्ग की ओर तुम न जाना उनकी बुद्धि नाश करती है, तुम परम विवेक का आश्रय करो और अपने आपको आपसे देखो । बैराग्यवान् शुद्ध बुद्धि से संसार समुद्र को तर जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह मैंने तुमसे जनक का वृत्तांत कहा है-जैसे आकाश से फल गिर पड़े तैसे ही उसको सिद्धों के विचार में ज्ञान की प्राप्ति हुई । यह विचार ज्ञानरूपी वृक्ष की मञ्जरी है । जैसे अपने विचार से राजा जनक को आत्मबोध हुआ तैसे ही तुमको भी प्राप्त होगा । जैसे सूर्यमुखी कमल सूर्य को देखकर प्रसन्न होता है तैसे ही इस विचार से तुम्हारा हृदय प्रफुल्लित हो आवेगा और मन का मननभाव जैसे बरफ का कणका सूर्य से तप्त हो गल जाता है शान्त हो जावेगा । जब ‘अहं’ ‘त्वं’ आदि रात्रि विचाररूपी सूर्य से क्षीण हो जावेगी तब परमात्मा का प्रकाश साक्षात् होगा, भेदकल्पना नष्ट हो जावेगी और अनन्तब्रह्माण्ड में जो व्यापक आत्मतत्त्व है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह प्रकाशित होगा । जैसे अपने विचार से जनक ने अहंकाररूपी वासना का त्याग किया है तैसे ही तुम भी विचार करके अहंकार-रूपी वासना का त्याग किया है तैसे ही तुम भी विचार करके अहंकाररूपी वासना का त्याग करो अहंकाररूपी मेघ जब नष्ट होगा और चित्ताकाश निर्मल होगा तब आत्मरूपी सूर्य प्रकाशित होगा । जब तक अहंकाररूपी मेघ आवरण है तबतक आत्मरूपी सूर्य नहीं भासता । विचाररूपी वायु से जब अहंकाररूपी मेघ नाश हो तब आत्मरूपी सूर्य प्रकट भासेगा । हे रामजी! ऐसे समझो कि मैं हूँ न कोई और है, न नास्ति है, न अस्ति है, जब ऐसी भावना दृढ़ होगी तब मन शा न्त हो जावेगा और हेयोपादेय बुद्धि जो इष्ट पदार्थों मे होती है उसमें न डूबोगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इष्ट अनिष्ट के ग्रहण त्याग में जो भावना होती है यही मन का रूप है और यही बन्धन का कारण है- इससे भिन्न बन्धन कोई नहीं । इससे तुम इन्द्रियों के इष्ट अनिष्ट में हेयो पादेय बुद्धि मत करो और दोनों के त्यागने से जो शेष रहे उसमें स्थित हो । इष्ट अनिष्ट की भावना उसकी की जाती है जिसको हेयोपादेय बुद्धि नहीं होती और जबतक हेयो पादेय बुद्धि क्षीण नहीं होती तबतक समता भाव नहीं उपजता । जैसे मेघ के नष्ट हुए बिना चन्द्रमा की चाँदनी नहीं भासती तैसे ही जबतक पदार्थों में इष्ट अनिष्ट बुद्धि है और मन लोलुप होता है तबतक समता उदय नहीं होती । जबतक युक्त अयुक्त लाभ अलाभ इच्छा नहीं मिटती तबतक शुद्ध समता और निरसता नहीं उपजती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक ब्रह्मतत्त्व जो निरामयरूप और नानात्व से रहित है उसमें युक्त क्या और अयुक्त क्या? जब तक इच्छा- अनिच्छा और वाञ्छित-अवाञ्छित यह दोनों बातें स्थित हैं अर्थात् फुरते और क्षोभ करते हैं तबतक सौम्यताभाव नहीं होता । जो हेयोपादेय बुद्धि से रहित ज्ञानवान् है उस पुरुष को यह शक्ति आ प्राप्त होती है-जैसे राजा के अन्तःपुर में पटु (चतुर) रानी स्थित होती हैं । वह शक्ति यह है, भोगों में निरसता, देहाभिमान से रहित निर्भयता, नित्यता, समता, पूर्णआत्मा-दृष्टि, ज्ञाननिष्ठा, निरिच्छता, निरहंकारता आपको सदा अकर्त्ता जानना, इष्ट अनिष्ट की प्राप्ति में समचित्तता, निर्विकल्पता, सदा आनन्द- स्वरूप रहना, धैर्य से सदा एकरस रहना, स्वरूप से भिन्न वृत्ति न फुरना, सब जीवों से मैत्रीभाव, सत्यबुद्धि, निश्चयात्मकरूप से तुष्टता, मुदिता और मृदुभाषणा,इतनी शक्ति हेयोपादेय से रहित पुरुष को आ प्राप्त होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! संसार के पदार्थों की ओर जो चित्त धावता है उसको वैराग्य से उलटाके खैंचना-जैसे पुल से जल के वेग का निवारण होता है तैसे ही जगत् से रोककर मन को आत्मपद में लगाने से आत्मभाव प्रकाशता है । इससे हृदय से सब वासना का त्याग करो और बाहर से सब क्रिया में रहो । वेग चलो, श्वास लो और सर्वदा, सब प्रकार चेष्टा करो, पर सर्वदा सब प्रकार की वासना त्याग करो । संसाररूपी समुद्र में वासनारूपी जल है और चिन्तारूपी सिवार है, उस जल में तृष्णावान् रूपी मच्छ फँसे हैं । यह विचार जो तुमसे कहा है उस विचाररूपी शिला से बुद्धि को तीक्ष्ण करो और इस जाल को छेदो तब संसार से मुक्त होगे संसाररूपी वृक्ष का मूल बीज मन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ये वचन जो कहे हैं-उनको हृदय में धरकर धैर्यवान हो तब आधि व्याधिदुःखों से मुक्त होगे । मन से मन को छेदो, जो बीती है उसका स्मरण न करो और भविष्यत् की चिन्ता न करो, क्योंकि वह असत्यरूप है और वर्तमान को भी असत्य जानके उसमें बिचरो । जब मन से संसार का विस्मरण होता है तब मन में फिर न फुरेगा । मन असत्यभाव जानके चलो, बैठो, श्वाश लो, निश्वास करो, उछलो, सोवो, सब चेष्टा करो परन्तु भीतर सब असत्यरूप जानो तब खेद न होगा । ‘अहं’ ‘मम’ रूपी मल का त्याग करो प्राप्ति में बिचरो अथवा राज आ प्राप्त हो उसमें बिचरो परन्तु भीतर से इसमें आस्था न हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे आकाश का सब पदार्थों में अन्वय है परन्तु किसी से स्पर्श नहीं करता, तै से ही बाहर कार्य करो परन्तु मन से किसी में बन्धायमान न हो तुम चेतनरूप अजन्मा महेश्वर पुरुष हो, तुम से भिन्न कुछ नहीं और सबमें व्याप रहे हो । जिस पुरुष को सदा यही निश्चय रहता है उसको संसार के पदार्थों चलायमान नहीं कर सकते और जिनको संसार में आसक्त भावना है और स्वरूप भूले हैं उनको संसार के पदार्थों से विकार उपजता है और हर्ष, शोक और भय खींचते हैं, उससे वे बाँधे हुए हैं । जो ज्ञानवान् पुरुष राग द्वेष से रहित हैं उनको लोहा, बट्टा, (ढेला) पाषाण और सुवर्ण सब एक समान है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार वासना के ही त्यागने का नाम मुक्ति है । हे रामजी! जिस पुरुष को स्वरूप में स्थिति हुई है और सुख दुःख में समता है वह जो कुछ करता, भोगता, देता, लेता इत्यादिक क्रिया करता है सो करता हुअ भी कुछ नहीं करता । वह यथा प्राप्त कार्य में बर्तता है । और उसे अन्तःकरण में इष्ट अनिष्ट की भावना नहीं फुरती और कार्य में रागद्वेषवान् होकर नहीं डूबता । जिसको सदा यह निश्चय रहता है कि सर्वचिदाकाशरूप है और जो भोगों के मनन से रहित है वह समता भाव को प्राप्त होता है । हे रामजी! मन जड़रूप है और आत्मा चेतनरूप है, उसी चेतन की सत्ता से जीव पदार्थों को ग्रहण करता है इसमें अपनी सत्यता कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सिंह के मारे हुए पशु बिल्ली भी खाने जाती है, उसको अपना बल कुछ भी नहीं, तैसे ही चेतन के बल से मन दृश्य का आश्रय करता है, आप असत्यरूप है चेतन की सत्ता पाकर जीता है, संसार के चिन्तवन को समर्थ होता है और प्रमाद से चिन्ता से तपायमान होता है । यह वार्त्ता प्रसिद्ध है कि मन जड़ है और चेतनरूपी दीपक से प्रकाशित है । चेतन सत्ता से रहित सब समान है और आत्म सत्ता से रहित उठ भी नहीं सकता । आत्मसत्ता को भुलाकर जो कुछ करता है उस फुरने को बुद्धिमान कलना कहते हैं । जब वही कलना शुद्ध चेतनरूप आपको जानती है तब आत्मभाव को प्राप्त होता है और प्रमाद से रहित आत्मरूप होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तकला जब चैत्य दृश्य से अस्फुर होती है उसका नाम सनातन ब्रह्म होता है और जब चैत्य के साथ मिलती है तब उसका नाम कलना होता है, स्वरूप से कुछ भिन्न नहीं केवल ब्रह्मतत्त्व स्थित है और उसमें भ्रान्ति से मन आदि भासते हैं । जब चेतनसत्ता दृश्य के सम्मुख होती है तब वही कलनारूप होती है और अपने स्वरूप के विस्मरण किये से और संकल्प की ओर धावने से कलना कहाती है । वह आपको परिच्छिन्न जानती है उससे परिच्छिन्न हो जाती है और हेयोपादेय धर्मिणी होती है । हे रामजी! चित्तसत्ता अपने ही फुरने से जड़ता को प्राप्त हुई है और जब तक विचार करके न जगावे तब तक स्वरूप में नहीं जागती इसी कारण सत्य शास्त्रों के विचार और वैराग से इन्द्रियों का निग्रह करके अपनी कलना को आप जगावो सब जीवों की कलना विज्ञान और सम करके जगाने से ब्रह्म तत्त्व को प्राप्त होती है और इससे भिन्न मार्ग से भ्रमता रहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मोहरूपी मदिरा से जो पुरुष उन्मत्त होता है वह विषयरूपी गढ़े में गिरता है । सोई हुई कलना आत्मबोध से नहीं जगाते अप्रबोध ही रहते हैं सो चित्त कलना जड़ रहती है, जो भासती है तो भी असत्यरूप है । ऐसा पदार्थ जगत् में कोई नहीं जो संकल्प से कल्पित न हो, इससे तुम अजड़धर्मा हो जाओ । कलना जड़ उपलब्धरूपिणी है और परमार्थसत्ता से विकासमान होती है-जैसे सूर्य से कमल विकासमान होता है । जैसे पाषाण की मूर्ति से कहिये कि तू नृत्य कर तो वह नहीं करती क्योंकि जड़रूप है, तैसे ही देह में जो कलना है वह चेतन कार्य नहीं कर सकती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मूर्ति का लिखा हुआ राजा गुर गुर शब्द करके युद्ध नहीं कर सकता और मूर्ति का चन्द्रमा औषध पुष्ट नहीं कर सकता तैसे ही कलना जड़ कार्य नहीं कर सकती । जैसे निरवयव अंगना से आलिंगन नहीं होता, संकल्प के रचे आकाश के वन की छाया से नीचे कोई नहीं बैठता और मृगतृष्णा के जल से कोई तृप्त नहीं होता तैसे ही जड़रूप मन क्रिया नहीं कर सकता । जैसे सूर्य की धूप से मृग तृष्णा की नदी भासती है तैसे ही चित्तकलना के फुरने से जगत् भासता है । शरीर में जो स्पन्दशक्ति भासती है वही प्राणशक्ति है और प्राणों से ही बोलता, चलता, बैठता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञानरूप संवित् जो आत्मतत्त्व है उससे कुछ भिन्न नहीं, जब संकल्पकला फुरती है तब ‘अहं’ ‘त्वं’ इत्यादिक कलना से वही रूप हो जाता है और जब आत्मा और प्राण का फुरना इकट्ठा होता है अर्थात् प्राणों से चेतन संवित् मिलता है तब उसका नाम जीव होता है । और बुद्धि, चित्त, मन, सब उसी के नाम है । सब संज्ञा अज्ञान से कल्पित होती हैं । अज्ञानी को जैसे भासती है, तैसे ही उसको है, परमार्थ से कुछ हुआ नहीं, न मन है, न बुद्धि है, न शरीर है केवल आत्मामात्र अपने आप में स्थित है-द्वैत नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब जगत् आत्मरूप है और काल क्रिया भी सब अल्परूप है, आकाश से भी निर्मल, अस्ति नास्ति सब वही रूप है और द्वितीय फुरने से रहित है इस कारण है और नहीं ऐसा स्थित है और सब रूप से सत्य है । आत्मा सब पदों से रहित है इस कारण असत्य की नाईं है और अनुभवरूप है इससे सत्य है और सब कलनाओं से रहित केवल अनुभवरूप है । ऐसे अनुभव का जहाँ ज्ञान होता है वहाँ मन क्षीण हो जाता है- जैसे जहाँ सूर्य का प्रकाश होता है वहाँ अन्धकार क्षीण हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब आत्मसत्ता में संवित् करके इच्छा फुरती है तो वह संकल्प के सम्मुख हुई थोड़ी भी बड़े विस्तार को पाती है, तब चित्तकला को आत्मस्वरूप विस्मरण हो जाता है, जन्मों की चेष्टा से जगत् स्मरण हो आता है और परम पुरुष को संकल्प से तन्मय होने करके चित्त नाम कहाता है । जब चित्तकला संकल्प से रहित होती है तब मोक्षरूप होता है । चित्तकला फुरने का नाम चित्त और मन कहते हैं और दूसरी वस्तु कोई नहीं । एकता मात्र ही चित्त का रूप है और सम्पूर्ण संसार का बीज मन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संकल्प के सम्मुख हो करके चेतन संवित् का नाम मन होता है और निर्विकल्प जो चित्तसत्ता है वह संकल्प करके मलीन होती है तब उसको कलना कहते हैं । वही मन जब घटादिक की नाईं परिच्छिन्न भेद को प्राप्त होता हे तब क्रियाशक्ति से अर्थात् प्राण और ज्ञान शक्ति से मिलता है, उस संयोग का नाम संकल्प विकल्प का कर्त्ता मन होता है । वही जगत् का बीज है और उसके लीन करमने के दो उपाय हैं-एक तत्त्वज्ञान दूसरा प्राणों का रोकना । जब प्राणशक्ति का निरोध होता है तब भी मन लीन हो जाता है और जब सत्य शास्त्रों के द्वारा ब्रह्म तत्त्व का ज्ञान होता है तो भी लीन हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्राण किसका नाम है और मन किसको कहते हैं? हृदयकोश से निकलकर जो बाहर आता है और फिर बाहर से भीतर आता है वह प्राण है, शरीर बैठा है और वासना से जो देश देशान्तर भ्रमताहै उसका नाम मन होता है, उसको वैराग और योगाभ्यास से वासना से रहित करना और प्राणवायु को स्थित करना ये दोनों उपाय हैं। हे रामजी! जब तत्त्वज्ञान होता है तब मन स्थित हो जाता है क्योंकि प्राण और चित्तकला का आपस में वियोग होता है और जब प्राण स्थित होता है तब भी मन स्थिर हो जाता है, क्योंकि प्राण स्थित हुए चेतनकला से नहीं मिलते तब मन भी स्थित हो जाता है और नहीं रहता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन चेतनकला और प्राण फुरने बिना नहीं रहता । मन को भी अपनी सत्ताशक्ति कुछ नहीं, स्पन्दरूप जो शक्ति है वह प्राणों को है सो चलरूप जड़ात्मक है और आत्मसत्ता चेतनरूप है और वह अपने आपमें स्थित है । चेतनशक्ति और स्पन्दशक्ति के सम्बन्ध होनेसे मन उपजा है सो उस मन का उपजना भी मिथ्या है । इसी का नाम मिथ्याज्ञान है । हे रामजी! मैंने तुमसे अविद्या जो परम अज्ञानरूप संसाररूपी विष के देनेवाली है कही है । चित्त शक्ति और स्पन्दशक्ति का सम्बन्ध संकल्प से कल्पित है, जो तुम संकल्प न उठाओ तो मन संज्ञा क्षीण हो जावेगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे संसार भ्रम से भयमान् मत हो जब स्पन्दरूप प्राण को चित्तसत्ता चेतती है तब चेतने से मन चित्तरूप को प्राप्त होता है और अपने फुरने से दुःख प्राप्त होता है जैसे बालक अपनी परछाहीं में वैताल कल्प कर भयवान् होता है । अखण्ड मण्डलाकार जो चेतनसत्ता सर्वगत है उसका सम्बन्ध किस के साथ हो और अखण्ड शक्ति उन्निद्ररूप आत्मा को कोई इकट्ठा नहीं कर सकता इसी कारण सम्बन्ध का अभाव है । जो सम्बन्ध ही नहीं तो मिलना किससे हो और मिलाप न हुआ तो मन की सिद्धता क्या कहिये? चित्त और स्पन्द की एकता मन कहाती है मन और कोई वस्तु नहीं । जैसे रथ, घोड़ा, हस्ति प्यादा इनके सिवा सेना का रूप और कुछ नहीं, तैसे ही चित्त स्पन्द के सिवा मन का रूप और कुछ नहीं-इस कारण दुष्टरूप मन के समान तीनों लोकों में कोई नहीं सम्यक्*ज्ञान हो तब मृतकरूप मन नष्ट हो जाता है मिथ्या अनर्थ का कारण चित्त है इसको मत धरो अर्थात् संकल्प का त्याग करो ।हे रामजी! मन का उपजना परमार्थ से नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संकल्प का नाम मन है इस कारण कुछ है नहीं । जैसे मृगतृष्णा की नदी मिथ्या भासती है तैसे ही मन मिथ्या है हृदयरूपी मरुस्थल है, चेतनरूपी सूर्य है और मन रूपी मृगतृष्णा का जल भासता है । जब सम्यक्*ज्ञान होता है तब इसका अभाव हो जाता है । मन जड़ता से निःस्वरूप है और सर्वदा मृतकरूप है उसी मृतक ने सब लोगों को मृतक किया है । यह बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि अंग भी कुछ नहीं, देह भी नहीं और न आधार है, न आधेय है पर जगत् को भक्षण करता है और बिना जाल के लोगों को फँसाये है । सामग्री से बल, तेज, विभूति, हस्त पदादि रहित लोगों को मारता है, मानों कमल के मारने से मस्तक फट जाता है ।

----------


## alymax

आप ने तो मृत सँजीवनी देदी मित्र

----------


## ravi chacha

जो जड़ मूक अधम हैं वे पुरुष ऐसे मानते हैं कि हम बाँधे हैं, मानों पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रमा की किरणों से जलते हैं । जो शूरमा होते हैं वे उसको हनन करते हैं । जो अविद्यमान मन है उसी ने मिथ्या ही जगत् को मारा है और मिथ्या संकल्प और उदय और स्थित हुआ है । ऐसा दुष्ट है जो किसी ने उस को देखा नहीं । मैंने तुमसे उसकी शक्ति कही है सो बड़ा आश्चर्यरूप विस्तृतरूप है, चञ्चल असत्*रुप चित्त से मैं विस्मित हुआ हूँ । जो मूर्ख है वह सब आपदा का पात्र है कि मन है नहीं पर उससे वह इतना दुःख पाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बड़ा कष्ट है कि सृष्टि मूर्खता से चली जाती है और सब मन से तपते हैं । यह मैं मानता हूँ कि सब जगत् मूढ़रूप है और तृष्णारूपी शस्त्र से कण कण हो गया है, पैलवरूप है जो कमल से विदारण हुआ है, चन्द्रमा की किरणों से दग्ध हो गये हैं, दृष्टिरूपी शस्त्र से बेधे हैं और संकल्प रूपी मन से मृतक हो गये हैं । वास्तव में कुछ नहीं, मिथ्या कल्पना से नीच कृपण करके लोगों को हनन किया है, इससे वे मूर्ख हैं । मूर्ख हमारे उपदेश योग्य नहीं, उपदेश का अधिकारी जिज्ञासु है । जिसको स्वरूप का साक्षात्कार नहीं हुआ पर संसार से उपराम हुआ है, मोक्ष की इच्छा रखता है और पद पदार्थ का ज्ञाता है वही उपदेश करने योग्य है । पूर्ण ज्ञानवान् को उपदेश नहीं बनता और अज्ञानी मूर्ख को भी नहीं बनता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मूर्ख वीणा की धुनि सुनकर भयवान् होता है और बान्धव निद्रा में सोया पड़ा है, उसको मृतक जानके भयवान् होता है और स्वप्न में हाथी को देखकर भय से भागता है । इस मन ने अज्ञानियों को वश किया है और भोगों का लव जो तुच्छ सुख है उसके निमित्त जीव अनेक यत्न करते हैं और दुःख पाते हैं हृदय में स्थित जो अपना स्वरूप है उसको वे नहीं देख सकते और प्रमाद से अनेक कष्ट पाते हैं । अज्ञानी जीव मिथ्या ही मोहित होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तचैत्यरूपवर्  न
वशिष्ठजी बोले , हे रामजी! संसाररूपी समुद्र में राग द्वेषरूपी बड़े कलोल उठाते हैं और उसमें वे पुरुष बहते हैं जो मन को मूढ़ जड़रूप नहीं जानते । उनको जो आत्मफल है सो नहीं प्राप्त होता । यह विचार और विवेक की वाणी मैंने तुमसे कही है सो तुम सरीखों के योग्य है । जिन मूढ़ जड़ों को मन के जीतने की सामर्थ्य नहीं है उन को यह नहीं शोभती और वे इन वचनों को नहीं ग्रहण कर सकते, उनको कहने से क्या प्रयोजन है? जैसे जन्म के अन्धे को सुन्दर मञ्जरी का वन दिखाइये तो वह निष्फल होता है, क्योंकि वह देख नहीं सकता तैसे ही विवेक वाणी का उपदेश करना उनका निष्फल होता है । जो मन को जीत नहीं सकते और इन्द्रियों से लोलुप हैं उनको आत्मबोध का उपदेश करना कुछ कार्य नहीं करता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कुष्ठ से जिसका शरीर गल गया है उसको नाना प्रकार की सुगन्ध का उपचार सुखदायक नहीं होता, तैसे ही मूढ़ को आत्म उपदेशक बोध सुखदायक नहीं होता । जिसकी इन्द्रियाँ व्याकुल और विपर्यक हैं और जो मदिरा से उन्मत्त है उसको धर्म के निर्णय में साक्षी करना कोई प्रमाण नहीं करता । ऐसा कुबुद्धि कौन है जो श्मशान में शव की मूर्ति पाकर उससे चर्चा विचार और प्रश्नोत्तर करे? अपने हृदय रूपी बाँबी में मूकजड़ सर्पवत्* मन स्थित है जो उसको निकाल डाले वह पुरुष है और जो उसको जीत नहीं सकता उस दुर्बुद्धि को उपदेश करना व्यर्थ है । हे रामजी! मन महा तुच्छ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो वस्तु कुछ नहीं उसके जीतने में कठिनता नहीं! जैसे स्वप्ननगर निकट होता है और चिरपर्यन्त भी स्थित है पर जानकर देखिये तो कुछ नहीं, तैसे ही मन को जो विचारकर देखिये तो कुछ नहीं । जिस पुरुष ने अपने मन को नहीं जीता वह दुर्बुद्धि है और अमृत को त्यागकर विषपान करता है और मर जाता है । जो ज्ञानी है वह सदा आत्मा ही देखता है । इन्द्रियाँ अपने अपने धर्म में बिचरती हैं प्राण की स्पन्द शक्ति है और परमात्मा की ज्ञानशक्ति है, इन्द्रियों को अपनी शक्ति है फिर जीव किससे बन्धायमान होता है? वास्तवमें सर्वशक्ति सर्वात्मा है उससे कुछ भिन्न नहीं । यह मन क्या है? जिसने सब जगत् नीच किया है?

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मूढ़ को देखकर मैं दया करता और तपता हूँ कि ये क्यों खेद पाते हैं? और वह दुःखदायक कौन है जिससे वे तपते है? जैसे उष्ट्र कण्टक के वृक्षों की परम्परा को प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही मूढ़ प्रमाद से दुखों की परम्परा पाता है । और वह दुर्बुद्धि देह पाकर मर जाता है । जैसे समुद्र में बुद्बुदे उपजकर मिट जाते हैं तैसे ही संसारसमुद्र में उपजकर वह नष्ट हो जाता है, उसका शोक करना क्या है, वह तो तुच्छ और पशु से भी नीच है? तुम देखोकि दशों दिशाओं में पशु आदिक होते हैं और मरते हैं उनका शोक कौन करता है? मच्छरादिक जीव नष्ट हो जाते हैं और जलचर जल में जीवों को भक्षण करते हैं उनका विलाप कौन करता है? आकाश में पक्षी मृतक होते हैं उनका कौन शोक करता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी प्रकार अनेक जीव नष्ट होते हैं उनका विलाप कुछ नहीं होता, तैसे ही अब जो हैं उनका विलाप न करना, क्योंकि कोई स्थित न रहेगा सब नाशरूप और तुच्छ हैं । सबका प्रतियोगी काल है और अनेक जीवों को भोजन करता है । जूँ आदिकों को मक्षिका और मच्छर आदिक खाते है और मक्षिका मच्छरादिकों को दादुर खाते हैं, मेढ़कों को सर्प, सर्पों को नेवला, नेवले को बिल्ली बिल्ली को कुत्ते, कुत्तों को भेड़िया, भेड़ियों को सिंह, सिंहों को सरभ और सरभ को मेघ की गर्जना नष्ट करती है । मेघ को वायु, वायु को पर्वत, पर्वत को इन्द्र का वज्र और इन्द्र के वज्र को विष्णुजी का सुदर्शनचक्र जीत लेता है और विष्णु भी अवतारों को धरके सुख दुःख जरामरण संयुक्त होते है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी प्रकार निरन्तर भूतजाति को काल जीर्ण करता है, परस्पर जीव जीवों को खाते हैं और निरन्तर नाना प्रकार के भूतजात दशों दिशाओं में उपजते हैं । जैसे जल में मच्छ, कच्छ, पृथ्वी में कीट आदि, अन्तरिक्ष में पक्षी, बनवीथी में सिंहादिक, मृग स्थावर में पिपीलिका, दर्दुर, कीटादि, विष्टा में कृमि और और नानाप्रकार के जीवगण इसी प्रकार निरन्तर उपजते और मिट जाते हैं । कोई हर्षवान् होता है, कोई शोकवान् होता है कोई रुदन करता है और कोई सुख और दुःख मानते हैं । पापी पापों के दुःख से निरन्तर मरते हैं और सृष्टि में उपजते और नष्ट होते हैं । जैसे वृक्ष से पत्ते उपजते हैं तैसे ही कितने भूत उपजकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं, उनकी कुछ गिनती नहीं । जो बोधवान् पुरुष हैं वे अपने आपसे आप पर दया करके आपको संसार समुद्र से पार करते हैं । हे रामजी! और जितने जीव हैं वे पशुवत हैं, मूढ़ों और पशुओं में कुछ भेद नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और उनको हमारी कथा का उपदेश नहीं । वे पशुधर्मा इस वाणी के योग्य नहीं, देखनेमात्र मनुष्य हैं परन्तु मनुष्य का अर्थ उनसे कुछ सिद्ध नहीं होता । जैसे उजाड़ वन में ठूँठ वृक्ष छाया और फल से रहित किसी को विश्रामदायक नहीं होते तैसे ही मूढ़ जीवों से कुछ अर्थ सिद्ध नहीं होता । जैसे गले में रस्सी डाल कर पशु को जहाँ खैंचते हैं वहाँ चले जाते हैं तैसे ही जहाँ चित्त खैंचता है वे वहीं चले जाते हैं । मूढ़ जीव पशुवत् विषयरूपी कीच में फँसे हैं और उससे बड़ी आपदा को प्राप्त होते हैं । उन मूढ़ों को आपदा में देखके पाषाण भी रुदन करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिन मूर्खों ने अपने चित्त को नहीं जीता उनको दुःखों के समूह प्राप्त होते हैं और जिन्होंने चित्त को बन्धन से निकाला है वे संपदावान् है, उनके सब दुःख मिट जाते हैं और वे संसार में फिर नहीं जन्मते । इससे अपने चित्त के जीते बिना दुःख नष्ट नहीं होते । जो चित्त जीतने से परमसुख न प्राप्त होता तो बुद्धिमान् इसमें न प्रवर्त्तते पर बुद्धिमान उसके जीतने में प्रवर्त्तते है इससे जानिये कि चित्त भी वश होता है और मनरूपी भ्रम के नष्ट हुए आत्मसुख प्राप्त होता है । हे रामजी! मन भी कुछ है नहीं मिथ्याभ्रम से कल्पित है । जैसे बालक को अपनी परछाहीं में वैतालबुद्धि होती है और उससे वह भयवान् होता है तैसे ही भ्रमरूप मन से जीव नष्ट होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जबतक आत्म सत्ता का विस्मरण है तबतक मूढ़ता है और हृदय में मनरूप सर्प विराजता है, जब अपना विवेकरूपी गरुड़ उदय हो तब वे नष्ट हो जाते हैं । अब तुम जगे हो और ज्यों का त्यों जानते हो । हे शत्रु नासक, रामजी! अपने ही संकल्प से चित्त बढ़ता है । इसलिए उस संकल्प का शीघ्र ही त्याग करो तब चित्त शान्त होगा । जो तुम दृश्य का आश्रय करोगे तो बन्धन होगा और अहंकार आदिक दृश्य का त्याग करोगे तो मोक्षवान होगे । यह गुणों का सम्बन्ध मैंने तुमसे कहा है कि दृश्य का आश्रय करना बन्धन है और इससे रहित होना मोक्ष है । आगे जैसी इच्छा हो वैसी करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार ध्यान करो कि न मैं हूँ और न यह जगत् है । मैं केवल अचलरूप हूँ । ऐसे निःसंकल्प होने से आनन्द चिदाकाश हृदय में आ प्रकाशेगा । आत्मा और जगत् में जो विभाग कलना आ उदय हुई है वही मल है । इस द्वैतभाव के त्याग किये से जो शेष रहेगा उसमें स्थित हो । आत्मा और जगत् में अन्तर क्या है । द्रष्टा और दृश्य के अन्तर जो दर्शन और अनुभवसत्ता है सर्वदा उसी की भावना करो और स्वाद और अस्वाद लेने-वाले का त्यागकर उनके मध्य जो स्वादरूप है उसमें स्थिर हो । वही आत्मतत्त्व है उनमें तन्मय हो जाओ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अनुभव जो दृष्टा और दृश्य है उसके मध्य में जो निरालम्ब साक्षीरूप आत्मा है उसी में स्थित हो जाओ हे रामजी! संसार भाव अभावरूप है उसकी भावना को त्याग करो और भावरूप आत्मा की भावना करो वही अपना स्वरूप है । प्रपञ्चदृश्य को त्याग किये से जो वस्तु अपना स्वरूप है वही रहेगा- जो परमानन्द स्वरूप है । चित्तभाव को प्राप्त होना अनन्त दुःख है और चित्तरूपी संकल्प ही बन्धन है, उस बन्धन को अपने स्वरूप के ज्ञानयुक्त बल से काटो तब मुक्ति होगी! जब आत्मा को त्यागकर जगत् में गिरता है तब नाना प्रकार संकल्प विकल्प दुःखों में प्राप्त होता है । जब तुम आत्मा को भिन्न जानोगे तब मन दुःख के समूह संयुक्त प्रकट होगा और व्यतिरेक भावना त्यागने से सब मन के दुःख नष्ट हो जायेंगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह सर्व आत्मा है-आत्मा से कुछ भिन्न नहीं, जब यह ज्ञान उदय हो तब चैत्य चित्त और चेतना-तीनों का अभाव हो जावेगा । मैं आत्मा नहीं-जीव हूँ इसी कल्पना का नाम चित्त है । इससे अनेक दुःख प्राप्त होते हैं । जब यह निश्चय हुआ कि मैं आत्मा हूँ-जीव नहीं, वह सत्य है कुछ भिन्न नहीं इसी का नाम चित्त उपशम है । जब यह निश्चय हुआ कि सब आत्मतत्त्व है आत्मा से कुछ भिन्न नहीं तब चित्त शान्त हो जाता है इसमें कुछ संशय नहीं । इस प्रकार आत्मबोध करके मन नष्ट हो जाता है जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए तम नष्ट हो जाता है । मन सब शरीरों के भीतर स्थित है, जबतक रहता है तबतक जीव को बड़ा भय होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जो परमार्थ योग मैंने तुमसे कहा है इससे मन को काट डालो । जब मन का त्याग करोगे तब भय भी न रहेगा । यह चित्त भ्रममात्र उदय है । चित्तरूपी वैताल का सम्यक् ज्ञान रूपी मन्त्र से अभाव हो जाता है । हे बलवानों में श्रेष्ठनिष्पाप रामजी! जब तुम्हारे हृदयरूपी गृह में से चित्*रूपी वैताल निकल जावेगा तब तुम दुःखों से रहित और स्थित होगे और फिर तुम्हें भय उद्वेग कुछ न व्यापेगा । अब तुम मेरे वचनों से वैरागी हुए और तुमने मन को जीता है । इस विचार विवेक से चित्त नष्ट और शान्त हो जाता है और निर्दुःख आत्मपद को प्राप्त होता है । सब एषणा को त्याग करके शान्तरूप स्थित हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तृष्णावर्णन
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार तुम देखो कि चित्त आप विचित्ररूप है और संसार रूपी बीज की कणिका है । जीवरूपी पक्षी के बंधन का जाल संसार है । जब चित्त संवित् आत्मसत्ता को त्यागता है तब दृश्यभाव को प्राप्त होता है और जब चित्त उपजता है तब कलना रूप मल धारणा करता है । वह चित्त बढ़कर मोह उपजता है, मोह संसार का कारण होता है और तृष्णारूपी विष की बेल प्रफुल्लित होती है उससे मूर्छित हो जाता है और आत्मपद की ओर सावधान नहीं होता । ज्यों-ज्यों तृष्णा उदय होती है त्यों त्यों मोह को बढ़ाती है । तृष्णारूपी श्यामरात्रि अनन्त अन्धकारको देती है, परमार्थसत्ता को ढाँप लेती है और प्रलयकाल की अग्निवत् जलाती है उसको कोई संहार नहीं सकता वह सबको व्याकुल करती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तृष्णारूपी तीक्ष्ण खंग की धारा दृष्टिमात्र कोमल शीतल और सुन्दर है पर स्पर्श करने से नाश कर डालती है और अनेक संकट देती है । जो बड़े असाध्य दुःख हैं व जिनकी प्राप्ति बड़े पापों से होती है वे तृष्णारूपी फूल का फल हैं । तृष्णारूपी कुतिया चित्तरूपी गृह में सदा रहती है, क्षण में बड़े हुलास को प्राप्त होती है और क्षण में शून्यरूप हो जाती है और बड़े ऐश्वर्यसंयुक्त है । जब मनुष्य को तृष्णा उपजती है तब वह दीन हो जाता है जो देखने में निर्धन कृपण भासता है पर हृदय में तृष्णा से रहित है वह बड़ा ऐश्वर्यवान् है । जिसके हृदयछिद्र में तृष्णारूपी सर्पिणी नहीं पैठी उसके प्राण और शरीर स्थित हैं और उसका हृदय शान्तरूप होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निश्चय जानो कि जहाँ तृष्णारूपी काली रात्रि का अभाव होता है वहाँ पुण्य बढ़ते हैं-जैसे शुक्लपक्ष का चन्द्रमा बढ़ता है । हे रामजी! जिस मनुष्य रूपी वृक्ष का तृष्णारूपी घन ने भोजन किया है उसकी पुण्यरूपी हरियाली नहीं रहती और वह प्रफुल्लित नहीं होता । तृष्णारूपी नदी में अनन्त कलोल आवर्त उठते हैं और तृष्णवत् बहती है, जीवनरूपी खेलने की पुतली है और तृष्णारूपी यन्त्री को भ्रमावती है और सब शरीरों के भीतर तृष्णारूपी तागा है उससे वे पिरोये हैं और तृष्णा से मोहित हुए कष्ट पाते हैं पर नहीं समझते-जैसे हरे तृण से ढँपे हुए गड़े को देखकर हरिण का बालक चरने जाता है और गढ़े में गिर पड़ता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ऐसा और कोई मनुष्य के कलेजे को नहीं काट सकता जैसे तृष्णारूपी डाकिनी इसका उत्साह और बलरूपी कलेजा निकाल लेती है और उससे वह दीन हो जाता है । तृष्णारूपी अमंगल इन जीवों के हृदयमें स्थित होकर नीचता को प्राप्त करती है तृष्णा करके विष्णु भगवान् इन्द्र के हेतु से अल्पमूर्ति धारकर बलि के द्वार गये और जैसे सूर्यनीति को धरकर आकाश में भ्रमता है तैसे ही तृष्णारूपी तागे से बाँधे जीव भ्रमते हैं । तृष्णारूपी सर्पिणी महाविष से पूर्ण होती है और सब जीवों को दुःखदायक है, इससे इसको दूर से त्याग करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पवन तृष्णा से चलता है, पर्वत तृष्णा से स्थित है, पृथ्वी तृष्णा से जगत् को धरती है और तृष्णा से ही त्रिलोकी वेष्टित है निदान सब लोक तृष्णा से बाँधे हुए हैं । रस्सी से बाँधा हुआ छूटता है परन्तु तृष्णा से बँधा नहीं छूटता तृष्णावान् कदाचित् मुक्त नहीं होता, तृष्णा से रहित मुक्त होता है । इस कारण, हे राघव! तुम तृष्णा का त्याग करो सब जगत् मन के संकल्प में है उस संकल्प से रहित हो । मन भी कुछ और वस्तु नहीं है युक्ति से निर्णय करके देखो कि संकल्प प्रमाद का नाम मन है । जब इसका नाश हो तब सब तृष्णा नाश हो जावे अहं, त्वं, इदं इत्यादिक चिन्तन मत करो , यह महामोहमय दृष्टि है दृष्टि है, इसको त्याग करके एक अद्वैत आत्मा की भावना करो । अनात्मा में जो आत्मभाव है वह दुःखों का कारण है । इसके त्यागने से ज्ञानवानों में प्रसिद्ध होगे । अहंभावरूपी अपवित्र भावना है उसको अपने स्वरूप शलाका की भावनारूप से काट डालो । यह भावना पञ्चम भूमिका है, वहाँ संसार का अभाव है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तृष्णाचिकित्सोपद  शो

----------


## ravi chacha

एक का नाम ध्येयत्याग है और दूसरे का नाम नेयत्याग है । मैं यह पदार्थरूप हूँ, मैं इनसे जीता हूँ, इन बिना मैं नहीं जीता और मेरे सिवा यह भी कुछ नहीं, यह जो हृदय में निश्चय है उसको त्यागकर मैंने विचार किया है कि न मैं पदार्थ हूँ और न मेरे पदार्थ है । ऐसी भावना करनेवाले जो पुरुष हैं उनका अन्तःकरण आत्मप्रकाश से शीतल हो जाता है और वे जो कुछ क्रिया करते हैं वह लीलामात्र है । जिस पुरुष ने निश्चय करके वासना का त्याग किया है वह सर्व क्रियाओं में सर्व आत्मा जानता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसको कुछ बन्धन का कारण नहीं होता, उसके हृदय में सर्व वासना का त्याग है और बाहर इन्द्रियों से चेष्टा करता है । जो पुरुष जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है उसने जो वासना का त्याग किया है उस वासना के त्याग का नाम ध्येयत्याग है और जिस पुरुष ने मनसंयुक्त देहवासना का त्याग किया है और उस वासना का भी त्याग किया है वह नेहत्याग है । नेहवासना के त्याग से विदेहमुक्त कहाता है । जिस पुरुष ने देहाभिमान का त्याग किया है, संसार की वासना लीला से त्याग की है और स्वरूप में स्थित होकर क्रिया भी करता है वह जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसकी सब वासनायें नाश हुई हैं और भीतर बाहर की चेष्टा से रहित हुआ है अर्थात् हृदय का संकल्प और बाहर की क्रिया त्यागी है उसका नाम नेयत्याग है-वह विदेहमुक्त जानो । जिसने ध्येयवासना का त्याग किया है और लीला करके कर्त्ता हुआ स्थित है वह जीवन्मु क्त महात्मा पुरुष जनकवत् हैं । जिसने नेयवासना त्यागी है और उपशमरूप हो गया है वह विदेहमुक्त होकर परमतत्त्व में स्थित है । परात्पर जिसको कहते हैं वही होता है । हे राघव! इन दोनों वासनाओं को त्यागकर ब्रह्म में यह हो जाता है । वे विगतसन्ताप उत्तमपुरुष दोनों मुक्तस्वरूप हैं और निर्मल पद में स्थित होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक की देह स्फुरणरूप होती है और दूसरे की अस्फुर होती है । वह विदेहमुक्तरूप देह में स्थित होता है और क्रिया करता सन्ताप से रहित जीवन्मुक्त ज्ञान को धरता है और फिर दूसरी देह त्याग के विदेहपद में स्थित होता है, उसके साथ वासना और देह दोनों नहीं भासते । इससे विदेहमुक्तकहाता है । जीवन्मुक्त के हृदय में वासना का त्याग है और बाहर क्रिया करता है । जैसे समय से सुख दुःख प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही वह निरन्तर राग द्वेष से रहित प्रवर्तता है और सुख में हर्ष नहीं दुःख में शोक नहीं करता वह जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस पुरुष ने संसार के इष्ट अनिष्ट पदार्थोंकी इच्छा त्यागी है सो सब कार्य में सुषुप्ति की नाईं अचल वृत्ति है, वह जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है । हेयो पादेय, मैं और मेरा इत्यादि सब कलना जिसके हृदय से क्षीण हो गई हैं वह जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है जिसकी वृत्ति सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों से सुषुप्ति की नाईं हो गई हैं । जिसका चित्त सदा जाग्रत है और जो कलना क्रिया संयुक्त भी दृष्टि आता है परन्तु हृदय से आकाशवत् निर्मल है वह जीवन्मुक्त पूजने योग्य है । इतना कहकर वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि इस प्रकार जब वशिष्ठजी ने कहा तब सूर्य भगवान् अस्त हुए, सभा के सब लोग स्नान के निमित्त परस्पर नमस्कार करके उठे और रात्रि व्यतीत करके सूर्य उदय होते ही परस्पर नमस्कार करके यथायोग्य अपने अपने आसन पर आ बैठे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तृष्णाउपदेश
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जो पुरुष विदेहमुक्त है वह हमारी वाणी का विषय नहीं, इससे तुम जीवन्मुक्त का ही लक्षण सुनो । जो कुछ प्रकृत कर्म है उसको जो करता है परन्तु तृष्णा और अहंकार से रहित है और निरहंकार होकर विचरता है वह जीवन्मुक्त है । दृश्य पदार्थों में जिसकी दृढ़ भावना है वह तृष्णा से सदा दुःखी रहता है और संसार के दृढ़ बन्धन से बन्ध कहाता है और जिसने निश्चय करके हृदय से संकल्प का त्याग किया है और बाहर से सब व्यवहार करता है वह पुरुष जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो बाहर जगत् में बड़े आरम्भ करता है और इच्छासंयुक्त दृष्टि आता है पर हृदय में सब अर्थों की वासना और तृष्णा से रहित है वह मुक्त कहाता है । जिस पुरुष की भोगों की तृष्णा मिट गई है और वर्तमान में निरन्तर विचरता है वह निर्दुःख निष्कलंक कहाता है । हे महाबुद्धि मान्! जिसके हृदय में इदं अहंकार निश्चय है और जो उसको धारकर संसार की भावना करता है उसको तृष्णारूप जंजीर से बँधा और कलना से कलंकित जानो । इससे तुम, मैं और मेरा, सत् और असत्य बुद्धि संसार के पदार्थों का त्याग करो और जो परम उदार पद है सर्वदा काल उसमें स्थित हो जाओ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बन्ध, मुक्त, सत्य, असत्य की कल्पना को त्यागके समुद्रवत् अक्षोभचित्त स्थित हो, न तुम पदार्थ जाल हो, न यह तुम्हारे हैं, असत्यरूप जानके इनका विकल्प त्यागो । यह जगत् भ्रान्तिमात्र है और इसकी तृष्णा भी भ्रान्ति मात्र है, इनसे रहित आकाश की नाईं सन्मात्र तुम सत्यस्वरूप हो और तृष्णा मिथ्यारूप है । तुम्हारा और इसका क्या संग है? हे रामजी! जीव को चार प्रकार का निश्चय होता है और वह बड़े आकार को प्राप्त होता है । चरणों से लेकर मस्तक पर्यन्त शरीर में आत्मबुद्धि होना और माता पिता से उत्पन्न हुआ जानना, यह निश्चय बन्धनरूप है और असम्यक् दर्शन (भ्रान्ति) से होता है । यह प्रथम निश्चय है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

द्वितीय निश्चय यह है कि मैं सब भावों और पदार्थों से अतीत हूँ, बाल के अग्र से भी सूक्ष्म हूँ और साक्षीभूत सूक्ष्म से अतिसूक्ष्म हूँ । यह निश्चय शान्तिरूप मोक्ष को उपजाता है । जो कुछ जगत्*जाल है वह सब पदार्थों में मैं ही हूँ और आत्मारूप मैं अविनाशी हूँ । यह तीसरा निश्चय है, यह भी मोक्षदायक है चौथा निश्चय यह है कि मैं असत्य हूँ और जगत् भी असत्य है, इनसे रहित आकाश की नाईं सन्मात्र है । यह भी मोक्ष का कारण है । हे रामजी! ये चार प्रकार के निश्चय जो मैंने तुमसे कहे हैं उनमें से प्रथम निश्चय बन्धन का कारण है और बाकी तीनों मोक्ष के कारण हैं और वे शुद्ध भावना से उपजते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो प्रथम निश्चयवान् है वह तृष्णारूप सुगन्ध से संसार में भ्रमता है और बाकी तीनों भावना शुद्ध जीवन्मुक्त विलासी पुरुष की है । जिसको यह निश्चय है कि सर्वजगत् मैं आत्मस्वरूप हूँ उसको तृष्णा और राग द्वेष फिर नहीं दुःख देते । अधः, ऊर्ध्व, मध्य में आत्मा ही व्यापा है और सब मैं ही हूँ, मुझसे कुछ भिन्न नहीं है, जिसके हृदय में यह निश्चय है वह संसार के पदार्थों में बन्धायमान नहीं होता । शून्य प्रकृति माया, ब्रह्मा, शिव, पुरुष, ईश्वर सब जिसके नाम हैं वह विज्ञानरूप एक आत्मा है । सदा सर्वदा एक अद्वैत आत्मा मैं हूँ, द्वैतभ्रम चित्त में नहीं है और सदा विद्यमान सत्ता व्यापक रूप हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मा से आदि तृण पर्यन्त जो कुछ जगत्*जाल है वह सब परिपूर्ण आत्मतत्त्व बर रहा है-जैसे समुद्र में तरंग और बुद्बुदे सब जलरूप हैं तैसे ही सब जगत्*जाल आत्मरूप ही है । सत्यस्वरूप आत्मा से द्वैत कुछ वस्तु नहीं है जैसे बुद्बुदे और तरंग कुछ समुद्र से भिन्न भिन्न नहीं हैं और भूषण स्वर्ण से भिन्न नहीं होते तैसे ही आत्मसत्ता से कोई पदार्थ भिन्न नहीं । द्वैत और अद्वैत जो जगत्*रचना में भेद है वह परमात्मा पुरुष की स्फुरण शक्ति है और वही द्वैत और अद्वैतरूप होकर भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह अपना है, वह और का है, यह भेद जो सर्वदा सब में रहता है और पदार्थों के उपजने और मिटने में सुख-दुःख भासता है उनको मत ग्रहण करो, भावरूप अद्वैत आत्मसत्ता का आश्रय करो और भ्रमद्वैत को त्याग करके अद्वैत पूर्णसत्ता हो जाओ, संसार के जो कुछ भेद भासते हैं उनको मत ग्रहण करो इस भूमिका की भावना जो भेदरूप है वह दुःखदायी जानो । जैसे अन्धहस्ती नदी में गिरता है और फिर उछलता है तैसे ही तुम पदार्थों में मत गिरो । सर्वगत आत्मा एक, अद्वैत, निरन्तर, उदयरूप और सर्वव्या पक है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक और द्वैत से रहित भी है, सर्वरूप भी वही है और निष्किञ्चनरूप भी वही है । न मैं हूँ, न यह जगत् है, सब अविद्यारूप है, ऐसे चिन्तन करो और सबका त्याग करो अथवा ऐसे विचारो कि ज्ञान स्वरूप सत्य असत्य सब मैं ही हूँ । तुम्हारा स्वरूप सर्व का प्रकाशक अजर, अमर, निर्विकार, निष्प्रिय, निराकार और परम अमृतरूप हैं और निष्क लंक जीवशक्ति का जीवनरूप और सर्व कलना से रहित कारण का कारण है । निरन्तर उद्वेग रहित ईश्वर विस्तृतरूप है और अनुभव स्वरूप सबका बीज है । सबका अपना आप आत्मपद उचित स्वरूप ब्रह्म, मैं और मेरा भाव से रहित है । इससे अहं और इदं कलना को त्याग करके अपने हृदय में यह निश्चय धारो और यथाप्राप्त क्रिया करो । तुम तो अहंकार से रहित शान्तरूप हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवन्मुक्त वर्णन
वसिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जिनका हृदयमुक्तस्वरूप है उन महात्मा पुरुषों का यह स्वभाव है कि असम्यक् दृष्टि और देहाभिमान से नहीं रहते पर लीला से जगत् के कार्यों में बिचरते हैं और जीवन्मुक्त शान्त स्वरूप हैं । जगत् की गति आदि, अन्त, मध्य में विरस और नाशरूप है इससे वे शान्तरूप हैं और सब प्रकार अपना कार्य करते हैं । सब वृत्तियों में स्थित होकर उन्होंने हृदय से ध्येय से ध्येयवासना त्यागी है, निराल म्ब तत्त्व का आश्रय लिया है और सबमें उद्वेग से रहित सथ अर्थ में सन्तुष्ट रूप हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विवेकरूपी वन में सदा विचरते हैं बोधरूपी बगीचे में स्थित हैं और सबसे अतीतपद का अवलम्बन किया है । उनका अन्तःकरण पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रमावत् शीतल भया है, संसार के पदार्थों से वे कदाचित् उद्वेगवान् नहीं होते और उद्वेग और असन्तुष्टत्व दोनों से रहित हैं । वे संसार में कदाचित दुःखी नहीं होते । वे चाहे शत्रुओं के मध्य में होकर युद्ध करें अथवा दया वा बड़े भयानक कर्म करते दृष्टि आवें तो भी जीवन्मुक्त हैं । संसार में वे न दुःखी होते और न किसी पदार्थ में आनन्दवान् होते हैं, न किसी में कष्टवान् होते हैं न किसी पदार्थ की इच्छा करते हैं और न शोक करते हैं, मौन में स्थित यथाप्राप्त कार्य करते हैं और संसार में दुःख से रहित सुखी होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो कोई पूछता है तो वे यथाक्रम ज्यों का त्यों कहते हैं और पूछे बिना मूकजड़ वृक्षवत् हो रहते हैं । इच्छा अनिच्छा से मुक्त संसार में दुःखी नहीं होते और सबसे हित करके और कोमल उचित वाणी से बोलते हैं । वे यज्ञादि कर्म भी करते हैं परन्तु सांसारिक कार्यों में नहीं डूबते । हे रामजी! जीवन्मुक्त पुरुष युक्त अयुक्त नाना प्रकार की उग्रदशा संयुक्त जगत् की वृत्ति को हाथ में बेल-फलवत् जानता है परन्तु परमपद में आरूढ़ होकर जगत् की गति देखता रहता है और अपना अन्तःकरण शीतल और जीवों को तप्त देखता है । वह स्वरूप में कुछ द्वैत नहीं देखता है परन्तु व्यवहार की अपेक्षा से उसकी महिमा कही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राघव! जिन्होंने चित्त जीता है और परमात्मा देखा है उन महात्मा पुरुषों की स्वभाववृत्ति मैंने तुमसे कही है और जो मूढ़ हैं और जिन्होंने अपना चित्त नहीं जीता और भोगरूपी कीच में मग्न हैं, ऐसे गर्दभों के लक्षण हमसे नहीं कहते बनते । उनको उन्मत्त कहिये । उन्मत्त इस प्रकार होते हैं कि महा नरक की ज्वाला स्त्री है और वे उस उष्णनरक अग्नि के इन्धन हैं । उसी में जलते हैं और नाना प्रकार के अर्थों के निमित्त अनर्थ उत्पन्न करते हैं । भोगों की अनर्थरूप दीनता से उनके चित्त हत हुए हैं और संसार के आरम्भ से दुःखी होते हैं । नाना प्रकार के कर्म जो वे करते हैं उनके फल हृदय में धारते हैं और उन कर्मों के अनुसार सुखदुःख भोगते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे जो भोग लम्पट हैं उनके लक्षण हम नहीं कह सकते । हे रामजी! ज्ञानवान् पुरुषों की दृष्टि पूर्व जो कही है उसी का तुम आश्रय करो । हृदय से ध्येय वासना को त्यागो और जीवन्मुक्त होकर जगत् में विचरो । हृदय की संपूर्ण इच्छायें त्याग के वीतराग और निर्वासनिक हो रहो । बाहर सब आचारवान् होकर लोगों में विचरो और सर्वदिशा और अवस्था को भली प्रकार विचारकर उनमें जो अतुच्छ पद है उसका आश्रय करो पर भीतर सब पदार्थों से नीरस और बाहर इच्छा के सम्मुख हो । भीतर शीतल रहो और बाहर तपायमान हो, बाहर से सब कार्यों का आरम्भ करो और हृदय से सब आरम्भ हो विवर्जित हो रहो । हे रामजी! अब तुम ज्ञान वान् हुए हो और सब पदार्थों की भावना का तुम्हें अभाव हुआ है, जैसे इच्छा हो तैसे बिचरो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब इन्द्रियों का इष्टपदार्थ हो आवे तब कृत्रिम हर्षवान् होना और दुःख आय प्राप्त हो तब कृत्रिम शोक करना । क्रिया का आरम्भ करना और हृदय में सारभूत रहना अर्थात् बाहर क्रिया करो पर भीतर अहंकार से रहित होकर जगत् में बिचरो और आशारूप फाँसी से मुक्त होकर इष्ट अनिष्ट से हृदय में सम रहो और बाहर कार्य करते लोगों में बिचरो । इस चेतन पुरुष को वास्तव में न बन्ध है और न मोक्ष है, मिथ्या इन्द्रजालवत् बन्धमोक्ष संसार का बर्तना है । सब जगत् भ्रान्तिमात्र है पर प्रमाद से जगत् भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे तीक्ष्ण धूप से मरुस्थल में जल भासता है तैसे ही अज्ञान से जगत् भासता है आत्मा अबन्ध और सर्वव्यापकरूप है, उसे बन्ध कैसे हो और जो बन्ध नहीं तो मुक्त कैसे कहिये । आत्मतत्त्व के अज्ञान से जगत् भासता है और तत्त्वज्ञान से लीन हो जाता है- जैसे रस्सीके अज्ञान से सर्प भासता है और रस्सी के जाने से सर्प लीन हो जाता है । हे रामजी! तुम जो ज्ञानवान् हुए हो और अपनी सूक्ष्मबुद्धि से निरहंकार हुए हो अब आकाश की नाईं निर्मल स्थित हो रहो । जो तुम असत्यरूप हो तो संपूर्ण मित्र भ्रात भी तैसे ही हैं उनकी ममता को त्याग करो, क्योंकि जो आप ही कुछ न हुआ तो भावना किसकी करेगा और जो तुम सत्यरूप हो तो अत्यन्त सत्य आत्मा की भावना करके दृश्य जगत् की कलना से रहित हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जो ‘अहं’ ‘मम’ भोगवासना जगत् में है वह प्रमाद से भासती है और ‘अहं’ ‘मम’ और बान्धवों का शुभकर्म आदिक जो जगत्*जाल भासता है इनसे आत्मा का कुछ संयोग नहीं तुम क्यों शोकवान् होते हो? तुम आत्मतत्त्व की भावना करो, तुम्हारा सम्बन्ध किसी से नहीं-यह प्रपञ्च भ्रममात्र है । जो निराकार अजन्मा पुरुष हो उसको पुत्र बान्धव दुःख सुख का क्रम कैसे हो? तुम स्वतः अजन्मा, निराकार, निर्विकार हो तुम्हारा सम्बन्ध किसी से नहीं, तुम इनका शोक काहे को करते हो? शोक का स्थान वह होता है जो नाशरूप हो सो न तो कोई जन्मता है और न मरता है और जो जन्म मरण भी मानिये तो आत्मा उसको सत्ता देनेवाला है जो इस शरीर के आगे और पीछे भी होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आगे जो तुम्हारे बड़े बुद्धिमान, सात्त्विकी और गुणवान् अनेक बान्धव व्यतीत हुए हैं उनका शोक क्यों नहीं करते? जैसे वे थे तैसे ही तो ये भी हैं? जो प्रथम थे वे अब भी हैं । तुम शान्तरूप हो, इस से मोह को क्यों प्राप्त होते हो जो सत्यस्वरूप है उसका न कोई शत्रु है और न वह नाश होता है । जो तुम ऐसे मानते हो कि मैं अब हूँ आगे न हूँगा तो भी वृथा शोक क्यों करते हो? तुम्हारा संशय तो नष्ट हुआ है, अपनी प्रकृति में हर्ष शोक से रहित होकर बिचरो और संसार के सुख दुःख में समभाव रहो । परमात्मा व्यापकरूप सर्वत्र स्थित है और उससे कुछ भिन्न नहीं । तुम आत्मा आनन्द आकाशवत् स्वच्छ विस्तृत और नित्य शुद्ध प्रकाशरूप हो जगत् के पदार्थों के निमित्त क्यों शरीर सुखाते हो?

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्व पदार्थ जाति में एक आत्मा व्यापक है-जैसे मोती की माला में एक तागा व्यापक होता है तैसे ही आत्मा-- अनुस्यूत है, ज्ञानवानों को सदा ऐसे ही भासता है और अज्ञानियों को ऐसे नहीं भासता । इससे ज्ञानवान् होकर तुम सुखी रहो । यह जो संसरणरूप संसार भासता है वह प्रमाद से सारभूत हो गया है । तुम तो ज्ञानवान् और शान्त बुद्धि हो । दृश्य भ्रममात्र संसार का क्या रूप है? भ्रम और स्वप्नमात्र से कुछ भिन्न नहीं । स्वप्न में जो क्रम और जो वस्तु है, सब मिथ्या ही है तैसे ही यह संसार है । सर्वशक्ति जो सर्वात्मा है उसमें जो भ्रममात्र शक्ति उससे यह संसारमाया उठी है, सो सत्य नहीं है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वास्तव में पूछो तो केवल ज्ञानस्वरूप एक आत्मसत्ता ही स्थित है । जैसे सूर्य प्रकाशता है तो उसको न किसी से विरोध है और न किसी से स्नेह है, तैसे ही वह सर्वरूप, सर्वत्र, सबका ईश्वर है उस सत्ता का आभास संवेदन स्फूर्ति है और उससे नानारूप जगत् भासता है और भिन्न भिन्नरूप निरन्तर ही उत्पन्न होते हैं । जैसे समुद्र में तरंग उपजते हैं तैसे ही देहधारी जैसी वासना करता है उसके अनुसार जगत् में उपजकर विचरता और चक्र की नाईं भ्रमता है । स्वर्ग में स्थित जीव नरक में जाते हैं और जो नरक में स्थित हैं स्वर्ग में जाते हैं, योनि से योन्यन्तर और द्वीप से द्वीपान्तर जाते हैं और अज्ञानसे धैर्यवान् कृपणता को प्राप्त होता है और कृपण धैर्य को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी प्रकार भूत उछलते और गिरते हैं और अज्ञान से अनेक भ्रम को प्राप्त होते हैं पर आत्मसत्ता एकरूप स्थित, स्थिर, स्वच्छ और अग्नि में बर्फ का कणका नहीं पाया जाता तैसे ही जो आत्मसत्ता में स्थित है उसको दुःख क्लेश कोई नहीं होता । उसका हृदय जो शीतल रहता है सो आत्मसत्ता की बड़ाई है । संसार की यही दशा है कि जो बड़े बड़े ऐश्वर्य से सम्पन्न दृष्टि आते थे वे कित नेक दिन पीछे नष्ट होते हैं । तुम और मैं इत्यादिक भावना आत्मा में मिथ्याभ्रम से भासती हैं । जैसे आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासता है तैसे ही ये बान्धव हैं, ये अन्य हैं यह मैं हूँ इत्यादिक मिथ्यादृष्टि तुम्हारी अब नष्ट हुई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार की जो विचार दृष्टि है जिसे जीव नष्ट होते हैं उसे मूल से काटकर तुम जगत् में क्रिया करो । जैसे ज्ञानवान् जीवन्मुक्त संसार में विचरते हैं तैसे हौ बिचरो-भारवाहक की नाईं भ्रम मैं न पड़ना । जहाँ नाश करनेवाली वासना उठे वहाँ यह विचार करो कि यह पदार्थ मिथ्या है तब वह वासना शान्त हो जावेगी । यह बन्ध है, यह मोक्ष है, यह पदार्थ नित्य है इत्यादिक गिनती लघु चित्त में उठती हैं, उदारचित्त में नहीं उठतीं । उदारचित्त जो ज्ञानवान् पुरुष हैं उनके आचरण के विचारने में देहदृष्टि नष्ट हो जावेगी । ऐसे विचारो कि जहाँ मैं नहीं वहाँ कोई पदार्थ नहीं और ऐसा पदार्थ कोई नहीं जो मेरा नहीं, इस विचार से देहदृष्टि तुम्हारी नष्ट हो जावेगी । ऐसे ज्ञानवान् पुरुष संसार के किसी पदार्थ से उद्वेगवान् नहीं होते और किसी पदार्थ के अभाव हुए आतुर भी नहीं होते । वे चिदाकाशरूप सबको सत्य और स्थितरूप देखते हैं, आकाश की नाईं आत्मा को व्यापक देखते हैं और भाई, बान्धव भूतजात को अत्यन्त असत्यरूप देखते हैं । नाना प्रकार के अनेक जन्मों में भ्रम से अनेक बान्धव हो गये हैं-वास्तव में त्रिलोकी और बान्धवों में भी बान्धव वही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पावनबोधवर्णन
वसिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रसंग पर एक पुरातन इतिहास है जो बड़े भाई ने छोटे भाई से कहा है सो सुनो । इसी जम्बूदीप के किसी स्थान में महेन्द्र नाम एक पर्व है वहाँ कल्पवृक्ष था और उसकी छाया के नीचे देवता और किन्नर आकर विश्राम करते थे । उस पर्वत के बड़े शिखर बहुत ऊँचे थे और ब्रह्मलोक पर्यन्त गये थे जिन पर देवता साम वेद की ध्वनि करते थे । किसी ओर जल से पूर्ण बड़े मेघ बिचरते थे, कहीं पुष्प से पूर्ण लता थीं, कहीं जल के झरने बहते थे और कन्दरा के साथ उछलते मानों समुद्र के तरंग उठते थे कहीं पक्षी शब्द करते थे, कहीं कन्दरा में सिंह गर्जते थे, कहीं कल्प और कदम्ब वृक्ष लगे थे, कहीं अप्सरागण बिचरती थीं, कहीं गंगा का प्रवाह चला जाता था और किसी स्थान में महासुन्दर रमणीय रत्नमणि विराजते थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वहाँ गंगा के तट पर एक उग्र तपस्वी स्त्रीसंयुक्त तप करता था और उसके महासुन्दर दो पुत्र थे । जब कुछ काल व्यतीत हुआ तो पुण्यक नामक पुत्र ज्ञानवान् हुआ पर पावन अर्घप्रबुद्ध और लोलुप अवस्था में रहा । जब कालचक्र के फिरते हुए कई वर्ष व्यतीत हुए तो उस दीर्घतपस्वी का शरीर जर्जरीभूत हो गया और उसने शरीर की क्षणभंगुर अवस्था देखकर चित्त की वृत्ति देह से विरक्त अर्थात् विदेह होने की इच्छा की । निदान दीर्घतपा की पुर्यष्टका कलनारूप शरीर को त्यागती भई और जैसे सर्प कञ्चुली को त्याग दे तैसे ही पर्वत की कन्दरा में जो आश्रय था उसमें उसने शरीर को उतार दिया और कलना से रहित अचैत्य चिन्मात्र सत्ता स्वरूप में स्थित हुआ और राग द्वेष से रहित जो पद है उसमें प्राप्त हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे धूम्र आकाश में जा स्थित हो तैसे ही चिदाकाश में स्थित हुआ । तब मुनीश्वर की स्त्री ने भर्ता का शरीर प्राणों से रहित देखा और जैसे दण्ड से कमल काटा हो तैसे ही चित्त बिना शरीर देखती भई । निदान चिरपर्यन्त योगकर्म कर उसने अपना प्राण और पवन को वश करके त्याग दिया और जैसे भँवरा कमलिनी को त्यागे तैसे ही शरीर त्यागकर भर्ता के पद को प्राप्त हुई । जैसे आकाश में चन्द्रमा अस्त होता है और उसकी प्रभा उसके पीछे अदृष्ट होती है तैसे ही दीर्घतपा की स्त्री दीर्घतपा के पीछे अदृष्ट हुई । जब दोनों विदेह मुक्त हुए तब पुण्यक जो बड़ा पुत्र था उनके दैहिककर्म में सावधान होकर कर्म करने लगा, पर पावन माता पिता बिना दुःख को प्राप्त हो शोक करके उसका चित्त व्याकुल हो गया और वनकुञ्जों में भ्रमने लगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पुण्यक जो माता पिता की देहादिक क्रिया करता था जहाँ पावन शोक से विलाप करता था आया और भाई को शोकसंयुक्त देखकर पुण्यक ने कहा, हे भाई! शोक क्यों करते हो जो वर्षाकाल के मेघवत् आँसुओं का प्रवाह चला जाता है? हे बुद्धिमान्! तुम किसका शोक करते हो? तुम्हारे पिता और माता तो आत्मपद को प्राप्त हुए हैं जो मोक्षपद है । वही सब जीवों का स्थान है और ज्ञानवानों का स्वरूप है । यद्यपि सबका अपना आप स्वरूप एक ही है तो भी ज्ञानवान् को इस प्रकार भासता है और अज्ञानी को ऐसे नहीं भासता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे तो ज्ञानवान् थे और अपने स्व रूप में प्राप्त हुए हैं उनका शोक तुम किस निमित्त करते हो? यह क्या भावना तुमने की है? संसार में जो शोक मोक्षदायक है वह तू नहीं करता और जो शोक करने योग्य नहीं वह करता है । न वह तेरी माता थी, न वह तेरा पिता था और न तू उनका पुत्र है, कई तेरे माता पिता हो गये हैं और कई पुत्र हो गये हैं, असंख्य वार तू उनका पुत्र हुआ है और असंख्य पुत्र उन्होंने उत्पन्न किये हैं और अनेक पुत्र, मित्र, बान्धवों के समूह तेरे जन्म जन्म के बीच गये हैं । जैसे ऋतु ऋतु में बड़े वृक्षों की शाखाओं में फल होते हैं और नष्ट हो जाते हैं तैसे ही जन्म होते हैं, तू काहे को पिता माता के स्नेह में शोक करता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

जो तेरे सहस्त्रों माता पिता होकर बीत गये हैं उनका शोक काहे को नहीं करता जो तू इस जन्म के बान्धवों का शोक करता है तो उनका भी शोक कर? हे महाभाग! जो प्रपञ्च तुझको दृष्ट आता है वह जगत्*भ्रम है परमार्थ में न कोई जगत् है, न कोई मित्र है और न कोई बान्धव है जैसे मरुस्थल में बड़ी नदी भासती है परन्तु उसमें जल का एक बूँद भी नहीं होता तैसे ही वास्तव में जगत् कुछ नहीं । बड़े बड़े लक्ष्मीवान् जो छत्र चामरों से सम्पन्न शोभते हैं वे विपर्यय होंगे क्योंकि यह लक्ष्मी तो चञ्चलस्वरूप है कोई दिनों में अभाव हो जाती है । हे भाई! तू परमार्थ दृष्टि से विचार देख, न तू है और न जगत् है, यह दृश्य भ्रांतिरूप है इसको हृदय से त्याग । इसी माया दृष्टि से बार-बार उपजता और विनशता है । यह जगत् अपने संकल्प से उपजा है, इसमें सत्पदार्थ कोई नहीं । अज्ञानरूपी मरुस्थल में जगत्*रूपी नदी है और उसमें शुभ अशुभ रूपी तरंग उपजते और फिर नष्ट हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पावनबोध
पुण्यक बोले, हे भाई! तेरे कई माता और कई पिता हो होकर मिट गये हैं । जैसे वायु से धूल के कणके उड़ते हैं तैसे ही बान्धव हैं, न कोई मित्र है, और न कोई शत्रु है सम्पूर्ण जगत् भ्रान्तिरूप है और उसमें जैसी भावना फुरती है, तैसे ही हो भासती है । बान्धव, मित्र, पुत्र आदिकों में जो स्नेह होता है सो मोह से कल्पित है और अपने मन से माता पितादिक संज्ञा कल्पी है । जगत् प्रपञ्च में जैसे संज्ञा कल्पता है तैसे ही हो भासती है, जहाँ बान्धव की भावना होती है वहाँ बान्धव भासता है और जहाँ और की भावना होती है वहाँ और ही हो भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो अमृत में विष की भावना होती है तो अमृत भी विष हो जाता है सो कुछ अमृत में विष नहीं भावना रूप भासता है, तैसे ही न कोई बान्धव है और न कोई शत्रु है, सर्वदाकाल विद्यमान एक सर्वगत सर्वात्मा पुरुषस्थित है उसमें अपने और और की कल्पना कोई नहीं और जो कुछ देहादि हैं वे रक्त माँसादि के समूह से रचे हैं उनमें अहं सत्ता कौन है और अहंकार, चित्त, बुद्धि और मन कौन है? परमार्थदृष्टि से यह तो कुछ नहीं है, विचार किये से न तू है, न मैं हूँ, यह सब मिथ्या ज्ञान से भासते हैं । एक अनन्त चिदाकाश आत्मसत्ता सर्वदा है उसमें तेरी माता कौन है और पिता कौन है, यह सब मिथ्याभ्रम से भासता है वास्तव में कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

शरीर से देखिये तो जो कुछ शरीर है वह पञ्च तत्त्वों से रचा जड़रूप है, उसमें चैतन्य एकरूप है और अपना और पराया कौन है । इस भ्रमदृष्टि को त्याग के तत्त्व का विचार करो, मिथ्या भावना करके माता पिता के निमित्त क्यों शोकवान हुए हो? जो सम्यक्*दृष्टि का आश्रय करके उस स्नेह का शोक करते हो तो और जन्मों के बान्धव और मित्रों का शोक क्यों नहीं करते? अनेक पुष्पों और लताओं में तू मृगपुत्र हुआ था, उस जन्म के तेरे अनेक मित्र बान्धव थे उनका शोक क्यों नहीं करता? अनेक कमलों संयुक्त तालाब में हाथी विचरते थे वहाँ तू हाथी का पुत्र था, उन हस्ति बान्धवों का शोक क्यों नहीं करता?

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बड़े वन में वृक्ष लगे थे और तेरे साथ फूल पत्र हुए थे और अनेक वृक्ष तेरे बान्धव थे उनका शोक क्यों नहीं करता? फिर नदी तालाब में तुम मच्छ हुए थे और उसमें मच्छयोनि के बान्धव थे । उनका शोक क्यों नहीं करता? दशार्णव देश में तू काक और वानर हुआ, तुषार्णदेश में तू राज पुत्र हुआ और फिर वनकाक हुआ, बंगदेश में तू हाथी हुआ, बिराजदेश में तू गर्दभ हुआ, मालवदेश में सर्प और वृक्ष हुआ और बंगदेश में गृद्ध हुआ, मालवदेश के पर्वत में पुष्पलता हुआ और मन्दराचल पर्वत में गीदड़ हुआ, कोशलदेश में ब्राह्मण हुआ, बंगदेश में तीतर हुआ, तुषारदेश में घोड़ा हुआ, कीट अवस्था में हुआ, एक नीच ग्राम में बछरा हुआ और पन्द्रह महीने वहाँ रहा, एक वन में तड़ाग था वहाँ कमलपुष्प में भ्रमरा हुआ और जम्बूद्वीप में तू अनेक बार उत्पन्न हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे भाई! इस प्रकार वासनापूर्वक वृत्तान्त मैंने कहा है । जैसी तेरी वासना हुई है तैसे तूने जन्म पाये हैं । मैं सूक्ष्म और निर्मलबुद्धि से देखता हूँ कि ज्ञान बिना तूने अनेक जन्म पाये हैं । उन जन्मों को जानके तू किस किस बान्धव का शोक करेगा और किसका स्नेह करेगा? जैसे वे बान्धव थे तैसे ही यह भी जान ले । मेरे भी अनेक बान्धव हुए हैं, जिन जिनमें मैंने पाया है और जो जो बीत गये हैं तैसे ही सब मेरे स्मरण में आते हैं और अब मुझको अद्वैत ज्ञान हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे भाई! त्रिरागदेश में मैं तोता हुआ, तड़ाग के तट पर हंस हुआ. पक्षियों में काक हुआ, बेल हुआ, बंगदेश में वृक्ष हुआ, इस वन पर्वत में बड़ा उष्ट्र होकर बिचरा, पौंडृदेश में राजा हुआ और सह्याचल पर्वत की कन्दरा में भेड़िया हुआ जहाँ तू मेरा बड़ा भाई था । फिर मैं दश वर्ष मृग होकर रहा, पाँच महीने तेरा भाई होकर मृग रहा सो तेरा बड़ा भ्राता हूँ । इस प्रकार ज्ञान से रहित वासना कर्म के अनुसार कितने जन्मों में हम भ्रमते फिरे हैं । मैंने तुझसे सब कहा है और सब मुझको स्मरण है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार जगत्काल की स्थिति मैंने तुझसे कही है । तेरे और मेरे अनेक जन्म के माता, पिता भाई और मित्र हुए हैं उनका शोक तू क्यों नहीं करता? यह संसार दुःख सुख रूप अप्रमाण भ्रमरूप है, इस कारण सबको त्यागकर अपने स्वरूप में स्थित हो जाओ । यह सब प्रपञ्च भ्रान्तिरूप है, इनकी वासना त्याग जब अहंकार वासना को त्याग करोगे तब उस पद को प्राप्त होगे जहाँ ज्ञानवान् प्राप्त होता है । इससे हे भाई! यह जो जीवभाव अर्थात् जन्म,मरण, ऊर्ध्व जीना और फिर गिरना व्यवहार है उसमें बुद्धिमान शोकवान् नहीं होते, वे दुःख की निवृत्ति के अर्थ अपना स्वरूप स्मरण करते हैं जो भाव, अभाव और जरा मरण बिना नित्य शुद्ध परमानन्द हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तू उसको स्मरणकर, और मूढ़ मत हो, तुझको न सुख है, न दुःख है, न जन्म है, न मरण है, माता है, न पिता है, तू तो एक अद्वैतरूप आत्मा है और किसी से सम्बन्ध नहीं रखता, क्योंकि कुछ भिन्न नहीं है, हे साधो! यह जो नाना प्रकार का विषय संयुक्त यन्त्र है इसको अज्ञानरूप नटुआ ग्रहण करता है और इष्ट अनिष्ट से बन्धायमान होता है । जो आत्मदर्शी पुरुष हैं उनको कुछ क्रिया स्पर्श नहीं करती, वे केवल सुखरूप हैं और जो अज्ञानी हैं वे देह इन्द्रियों के गुणों में तद्रूप हो जाते हैं और इष्ट अनिष्ट से सुखदुःख के भोक्ता होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो ज्ञानवान् पुरुष हैं वे देखनेवाले साक्षीभूत होते हैं, करते हुए भी अकर्त्तारूप हैं और इष्ट अनिष्ट की प्राप्ति में राग द्वेष से रहित हैं । जैसे दर्पण में प्रति बिम्ब आ पड़ता है परन्तु दर्पण भले बुरे रंग से रञ्जित नहीं होता तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् राग द्वेष से रञ्जित नहीं होता । सब इच्छा और भय कलना से रहित स्वच्छ आत्मसत्ता सदा प्रफुल्लितरूप है और पुत्र, कलत्र, बान्धवों के स्नेह से रहित है और उसका हृदयकमल सर्व इच्छा और अहं मम से रहित अपने स्वरूप में सन्तुष्टवान् होता है । इससे मिथ्या देहादिकों की भावना को त्यागकर अपने नित्य, शुद्ध, शान्त और परमानन्दस्वरूप में तू भी स्थित हो । तू तो परब्रह्म और निर्मूलरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तृष्णाचिकित्सोपद  श..............

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार पुण्यक ने पावन से बोध उपदेश किया तब पावन बोधवान् हुआ । तब दोनों ज्ञान के पारगामी और निरच्छित आनंदित पुरुष होकर चिरकाल पर्यन्त बिचरते रहे और फिर दोनों विदेहमुक्त निर्वाण पद को प्राप्त हुए । जैसे तेल से रहित दीपक निर्वाण हो जाता है तैसे ही प्रारब्ध कर्म के क्षीण हुए दोनों विदेह मुक्त हुए । हे रामजी! इसी प्रकार तू भी जान! जैसे वे मित्र, बान्धव, धनादिक के स्नेह से रहित होकर विचरे तैसे ही तुम भी स्नेह से रहित होकर बिचरो और जैसे उन्होंने बिचार किया था तैसे ही तुम भी करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस मिथ्यारूप संसार में किसकी इच्छा करें और किसका त्याग करें, ऐसे विचारकर अनन्त इच्छा और तृष्णा का त्याग करना, यही औषध है, तृष्णारूपी इच्छा का पालना औषध नहीं, क्योंकि पालने से पूर्ण कदाचित्त नहीं होती । जो कुछ जगत् है वह चित्त से उत्पन्न हुआ है और चित्त के नष्ट हुए संसार-दुःख नष्ट हो जाता है । जैसे काष्ठ के पाने से अग्नि बढ़ता जाता है और काष्ठ से रहित शान्त हो जाता है तैसे ही चित्त की चिन्तना से जगत् विस्तार पाता है और चिन्तना से रहित शान्त हो जाता है । हे रामजी! ध्येय वासनावान् त्यागरूपी रथ पर आरूढ़ होकर रहो, करुणा, दया और उदारतासंयुक्त होकर लोगों में बिचरो और इष्ट अनिष्ट में राग द्वेष से रहित हो । यह ब्रह्मस्थिति मैंने तुमसे कही ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निष्काम, निर्दोष और स्वस्थ रूप को पाकर फिर मोह को नहीं प्राप्त होता । परम आकाश ही इसका हृदयमात्र विवेक है और बुद्धि इसकी सखी है जिसके निकट विवेक और बुद्धि है वे परमव्यवहार करते भी संकट को नहीं प्राप्त होते, इससे तुम परम विवेक और बुद्धि का संग लेकर जगत् में विचरोगे तब संकट और दुःख से मोहित न होगे । नाना प्रकार के दुःख, संकट, स्नेह आदिक विकाररूप जो समुद्र है उसके तरने के निमित्त एक अपना धैर्यरूपी बेड़ा है और कोई उपाय नहीं सो धैर्य क्या है- दृश्य जगत् से वैराग्य और सत् शास्त्र का विचार । इन श्रेष्ठ गुणों के अभ्यास से आत्मपद की प्राप्ति होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह आत्मपद त्रिलोकी के ऐश्वर्यरूपी रत्नों का भण्डार है । जो त्रिलोकी के ऐश्वर्य से भी नहीं प्राप्त होता, वह वैराग्य, विचार, अभ्यास और चित्त के स्थिर करने से होता है । जब तक मनुष्य जगत् कोष में उपजता है और मन तृष्णारूपी ताप से रहित नहीं होता तब तक कष्ट है और जब आत्मविवेक से मन पूर्ण होता है तब सब अमृतरूप भासता है । जैसे जूती के पहिरने से सब पृथ्वी चर्म से वेष्टितसी हो जाती है तैसे ही पूर्णपद इच्छा और तृष्णा के त्यागने से पाता है । जैसे शरद्काल का आकाश मेघों से रहित निर्मल होता है तैसे ही इच्छा से रहित पुरुष निर्मल होता है । जिन पुरुषों के हृदय में आशा फुरती है उनके वश हुए चित्त शून्य हो जाता है और जैसे अगस्त्य मुनि ने समुद्र को पान किया था तब समुद्र जल से रहित हो गया था तैसे ही आत्मजल से रहित समुद्रवत् चित्त शून्य हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस पुरुष के चित्तरूपी वृक्ष में तृष्णारूपी चञ्चल मर्कटी रहती है उसको वह स्थिर होने नहीं देती और सदा शोभायमान होती है और जिसका चित्त तृष्णा से रहित है उस पुरुष को तीनों जगत् कमल की कली के समान हो जाते हैं योजनों के समूह गोपदवत् सुगम हो जाते हैं और महाकल्प अर्धनिमेषवत् हो जाता है । हे रामजी! चन्द्रमा और हिमालय पर्वत भी ऐसा शीतल नहीं और केले का वृक्ष और चन्दन भी ऐसा शीतल नहीं जैसा शीतल चित्त तृष्णा से रहित होता है । पूर्णमासी का चन्द्रमा और क्षीरसमुद्र भी ऐसा सुन्दर नहीं और लक्ष्मी का मुख भी ऐसा नहीं जैसा इच्छा से रहित मन शोभायमान हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे चन्द्रमा की प्रभा को मेघ ढाँप लेता है और शुद्ध स्थानों को अपवित्र लेपन मलीन करता है तैसे ही अहंता रूपपिशाचिनी पुरुषों को मलीन करती है । चित्तरूपी वृक्ष के बड़े बड़े टास दिशा विदिशा में फैल रहे हैं सो आशारूपहै, जब विवेकरूपी कुल्हाड़े से उनको काटेंगे तब अचित् पद की प्राप्ति होगी और तभी एक स्थान रूपी चित्त रहेगा अविवेक और अधैर्य तृष्णा शाखासंयुक्त हैं उनकी अनेक शाखा फिर होंगी इसलिये आत्मधैर्य को धरो कि चित्त की वृद्धि न हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उत्तम धैर्य करके जब चित्त नष्ट हो जावेगा तब अविनाशी पद प्राप्त होगा । हे रामजी! उत्तम हृदय क्षेत्र में जब चित्त की स्थिति होती है तब आशारूपी दृश्य नहीं उपजने देती केवल ब्रह्मरूप शेष रहता है । तब तुम्हारा चित्त वृत्ति से रहित अचित्तरूप होगा तब मोक्षरूप विस्तृत पद प्राप्त होगा । चित्तरूपी उलूक पक्षी की तृष्णारूपी स्त्री है । ऐसा पक्षी जहाँ विचरता है तहाँ अमंगल फैलता है । जहाँ उलूक पक्षी विचरे हैं वहाँ उजाड़ होता है विवेकादि जिससे रहित हो गये हैं ऐसे चित्त की वृत्ति से तुम रहित हो रहो । ऐसे होकर विचरोगे तब अचिन्त्य पद को प्राप्त होगे । जैसी जैसी वृत्ति फुरती है तैसा ही तैसा रूप जीव हो जाता है, इस कारण चित्त उपशम के निमित्त तुम वही वृत्ति धरो जिससे आत्मपद की प्राप्ति हो । हे महात्मा पुरुष! जिसको संसार के पदार्थों की इच्छा और ईषणा उपशम हुई है और जो भाव अभाव से मुक्त हुआ है वह उत्तम पद पाता है और जिसका चित्त आशारूपी फाँसी से बाँधा है वह मुक्त कैसे हो? आशासंयुक्त कदा चित् मुक्त नहीं होता और सदा बन्धायमान रहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विरोचनवर्णन
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! मैंने जो तुमको उपदेश किया है उस को बुद्धि से विचारो । रामजी बोले, हे भगवन्! सर्वधर्मों के वेत्ता । तुम्हारे प्रसाद से जो कुछ जानने योग्य था वह मैंने जाना, पाने योग्य पद पाया और निर्मल पद में विश्राम किया, भ्रम रूपी मेघ से रहित शरत्*काल के आकाशवत् मेरा चित्त निर्मल हुआ है, मोहरूपी अहंकार नष्ट हो गया है, अमृत से हृदय पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रवत् शीतल हुआ है और संशयरूपी मेघ नष्ट हो गया है, परन्तु आपके वचनरूपी अमृत को पान करता मैं तृप्त नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस प्रकार बलि को विज्ञानबुद्धि भेद प्राप्त हुआ है बोध की वृद्धि के निमित्त वह मुझसे ज्यों का त्यों कहिये । नम्रभूत शिष्यप्रति कहते हुए बड़े खेद नहीं मानते । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे राघव! बलि का जो उत्तम वृत्तान्त है वह मैं कहता हूँ सुनो, उससे निरन्तर बोध प्राप्त होगा । हे रामजी! इस जगत् के नीचे पाताल है । वह स्थान महाक्षीरसमुद्र की नाईं सुन्दर उज्ज्वल है और वहाँ कहीं महासुन्दर नागकन्या बिराजती हैं, कहीं विषधर सर्प, जिनके सहस्त्रशीश हैं बिराजते हैं, कहीं दैत्यों के पुत्र रहते और कट कट शब्द करते हैं, कहीं सुख के स्थान हैं, कहीं जीवों के परंपरा समूह नरकों में जलते हैं और कहीं दुर्गन्ध के स्थान हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सात पाताल हैं उन सबमें जीव स्थित हैं कहीं रत्नों से खचित स्थान हैं, कहीं कपिलदेवजी, जिनके चरणकमलों पर देवता और दैत्य शीश धरते हैं, विराजते हैं और कहीं सुगन्धित बाग लगे हैं । ऐसी दो भुजाओं से पाली हुई पृथ्वी में दानवों में श्रेष्ठ विरोचन का पुत्र राजा बलि रहता था जिसने सर्व देवताओं और विद्या धरों और किन्नरों को लीला करके जीता था और त्रिलोकी अपने वश की थी । सब देवताओं का राजा इन्द्र उसके चरण सेवन की वाच्छा करता है,त्रिलोकी में जो जाति-जाति के रत्न हैं वे सब उसके विद्यमान रहते हैं और सब शरीरों की रक्षा करने और भावना के धर्मों के धरनेवाले विष्णुदेव द्वारपाल हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐरावत हाथी जिसके गण्डस्थल से मद झरता है उसकी वाणी सुन ऐसा भयवान् होता है जैसे मोर की वाणी सुनकर सर्प भयवान् होता है उसका ऐसा तेज था जैसे सप्तसमुद्रों का जल कुहीड़ शोष लेती है और जैसे प्रलयकाल के द्वादश सूर्यों से समुद्र सूखने लगता है । उसने ऐसे यज्ञ करे जिसके क्षीर घृत की आहुति का धुँवा मेघ बादल होकर पर्वतों पर विराजा । जिस की दृढ़ दृष्टि देखकर कुलाचल पर्वत भी नम्रभूत होता था । जैसे फूलों से पूर्णलता नमती है तैसे ही लीला करके उसने भुवनों को विस्तार सहित जीता और त्रिलोकी को जीतकर दशकोटि वर्ष पर्यन्त राजा बलि राज्य करता रहा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा बलि ने युगों के समूह व्यतीत हुए देखे थे और अनेक देवता और दैत्य भी उपजते मिटते अनेक बार देखे थे और अनेक देवता और दैत्य भी उपजते मिटते अनेक बार देखे थे । त्रिलोकी के अनेक भोग भी उसने भोगे थे । निदान उनसे उद्वेग पाकर सुमेरु के शिखर पर एक ऊँचे झरोखे में अकेला जा बैठा और संसार की स्थिति को चिन्तना करने लगा कि इस बड़े चक्रवर्ती राज्य से मुझको क्या प्रयोजन है? यद्यपि त्रिलोकी का राज्य बड़ा है तो भी इसमें आश्चर्य क्या है । इसमें मैं चिरकाल भोग भोगता रहा हूँ परन्तु शान्ति न हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ये भोग उपजकर फिर नष्ट हो जाते हैं, इन भोगों से मुझे शान्ति सुख प्राप्त नहीं हुआ पर बारम्बार मैं वही व्यवहार करता हूँ और दिन रात्रि वही क्रिया करने में लज्जा भी नहीं आती वही स्त्री आलिङ्गन करनी, फिर भोजन करना, पुष्पों की शय्या पर शयन करना और क्रीड़ा करना, ये कर्म बड़ों को लज्जा के कारण हैं । वही निरस व्यवहार फिर करना जो एक बार निरस हुआ और उस काल में तृप्त करता है, फिर बारम्बार दिन दिन करते हैं । यह मैं मानता हूँ कि यह काम बुद्धिमानों को हँसने योग्य और लज्जा का कारण है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवों के चित्त में वृथा संकल्प विकल्प उठते हैं-जैसे समुद्र में तरंग उप जते और मिटते हैं तैसे ही यह संकल्प और इच्छा जाल जो उठते और मिटते हैं सो उन्मत्त की नाईं जीवों की चेष्टा है । यह तो हँसी करने योग्य बालकों की लीला है और मूर्खता से अनर्थ फैलाती है । इसमें जो कुछ बड़ा उदार फल हो वह मैं नहीं देखता बल्कि इसमें भोगों से भिन्न कार्य कुछ नहीं मिलता, इसलिये जो कुछ इससे रमणीय और अविनाशी हो उसको शीघ्र ही चिन्तन करूँ । ऐसे विचारकर कहने लगा कि मैंने प्रथम भगवान् विरोचन से पूछा था । मेरा पिता विरोचन आत्मतत्त्व का ज्ञाता था और सब लोकों में गया था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उससे मैंने प्रश्न किया था कि हे भगवन्, महात्मन्! जहाँ सब दुःखों का अन्त हो जाता है और सब भ्रम शान्त हो जाता है वह कौन स्थान है? वह पद मुझसे कहिये जहाँ मन का मोह नष्ट हो जाता है, सब इच्छा से मुक्त होता है और राग द्वेषसे रहित जिसमें सर्वदा विश्राम होता है फिर क्षोभ नहीं रहता । हे तात! वह कौन पद है जिसके पाने से और कुछ पाने से और कुछ पाना नहीं रहता और जिसके देखे से और कुछ देखना नहीं रहता? यद्यपि जगत् के अत्यन्त भोग पदार्थ हैं तो भी सुखदायक नहीं भासते हैं, क्योंकि क्षोभ करते हैं और उनसे योगीश्वरों के मन भी मोहित होकर गिर पड़ते हैं । हे तात! जो सुख सुन्दर विस्तीर्ण आनन्द है वह मुझसे कहिये । उसमें स्थित हुआ मैं सदा विश्राम पाऊँगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बलिवृत्तान्तविरो  न गाथा

----------


## ravi chacha

विरोचन बोले, हे पुत्र! एक अति विस्तीर्ण विपुल देश है उसमें अनेक सहस्त्र त्रिलो- कियाँ भासती हैं । वहाँ समुद्र, जल, धारा, पर्वत, वन तीर्थ, नदियाँ, तालाब, पृथ्वी, आकाश, नन्दनवन, पवन, अग्नि, चन्द्रमा, सूर्यलोक, देश, देवता, दैत्य, यक्ष, राक्षस, कमलों की शोभा, काष्ठ, तृण, चर, अचर, दिशा, ऊर्ध्व, अधः, मध्य, प्रकाश, तम, अहं विष्णु, इन्द्र, रुद्रादिक नहीं हैं, केवल एक ही है-जो महानता नाना प्रकार प्रकाश को धरनेवाला है, सबका कर्त्ता, सर्वव्यापक है और सर्वरूप तूष्णीभाव से स्थित है । उसने सब मन्त्रियों सहित एक मन्त्री संकल्प किया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह मन्त्री जो न बने उसको शीघ्र ही बना लेता है और जो बने उसको न बनाने को भी समर्थ है वह आपसे कुछ नहीं भोगता और सब जानने को समर्थ है केवल राजा के अर्थ वह सब कार्यों को करता है । यद्यपि वह आप यज्ञ है तो भी राजा के बल से तनुता से ज्ञाता और कार्य करता है । यह सब कार्यों को करता है और उसका राजा एकता में केवल अपने आप में स्थित है । बलि ने पूछा, हे प्रभो! आधि-व्याधि दुःखों से रहित जो प्रकाशवान् है वह देश कौन है, उसकी प्राप्ति किस साधन से होती है और आगे किसने पाया है?

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा मन्त्री कौन है और वह महाबली राजा कौन है जो जगत् जाल संयुक्त हमने भी नहीं जीता? हे देव! यह अपूर्व आख्यान तुमने कहा है जो मैंने नहीं सुना था । मेरे हृदयाकाश में संशयरूपी बादल उदय हुआ है सो वचनरूपी पवन से निवृत्त करो । विरोचन बोले, हे पुत्र! उस देश का मन्त्री भगवान् और अनेक कल्प के देवता और असुर गणों से वश नहीं होता, सहस्त्रनेत्र जो इन्द्र है उसके वश भी नहीं होता, यम, कुबेर उसे वश कर नहीं सकते और देवता और असुरों से भी जीता नहीं जाता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मूसल, वज्र, चक्र गदादिक खङ्ग उस पर चलाये कुण्ठित हो जाते हैं-जैसे पाषाण पर चलाने से कमल कुण्ठित हो जाते हैं । वह मन्त्री अस्त्र और शस्त्र से वश नहीं होता और बड़े युद्धकर्मों से भी नहीं पाया जाता । देवता और दैत्य सबको उसने वश किया है, विष्णु पर्यन्त देवता और हिरण्यकशिपु आदिक असुर उसने डाल दिये हैं । जैसे प्रलयकाल का पवन सुमेरु के कल्प वृक्ष को गिरा देता है । प्रमाद से इस त्रिलोकी को वशकर चक्रवर्ती राजावत् वह स्थित है और सुर असुरों के समूह उससे भासते हैं । यद्यपि वह गुह्य और गुणहीन है तो भी दुर्मति, दुष्ट अहंकार और क्रोध उससे उदय होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देवता और दैत्यों के समूह फिर फिर उपजाता है सो इसकी क्रीड़ा है । ऐसा मन्त्रों से संयुक्त मन्त्री है । हे पुत्र जब उसके राजा को वश कीजिये तब उसके मन्त्री को वश करना सुगम होता है । राजा को वश किये बिना मन्त्री वश नहीं होता, कभी भीतर रहता है कभी बाहर जाता है । जिस काल में राजा की इच्छा होती है कि मन्त्री अपने को जीते तब यत्न बिना जीत लेता है । वह ऐसा बली मल्ल है जिससे तीनों जगत् उल्लास को प्राप्त हुए हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह मन्त्री मानों सूर्य है जिसके उदय होने से त्रिलोकीरूपी कमलों की खानि विकास को प्राप्त होती है और जिसके लय होने से जगत्*रूपी कमल लय हो जाते हैं । हे पुत्र! यदि उसके जीतने की तुझको शक्ति है तब तो तू पराक्रमवान् है और यदि मोह से रहित एकत्रबुद्धि हो उनमें से एक को जीत सकेगा तब तू धैर्यवान् है और तेरी सुन्दर वृत्ति है क्योंकि उसके जीतने से जो नहीं जीता उस पर भी जीत पाता है और जो उसको नहीं जीता पर और और लोक सब जीते हैं तो भी जीते अजीत हो जावेंगे । इस कारण जो तू अनन्त सुख चाहता है तो जो नित्य अविनाशी हे उसके जीतने के निमित्त यत्न से स्थित हो और बड़े कष्ट और चेष्टा करके भी उसको वश कर । देवता, दैत्य, यक्ष, मनुष्य, महासर्प और किन्नरों संयुक्त अति बली हैं तो भी सब ओर से यत्न करने से वश होते हैं । इससे उसको वश कर ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बल्युपाख्याने चित्तचिकित्सोपदे  
बलि ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! किस उपाय से वह जीता जाता है और ऐसा महावीर्यवान् मन्त्री कौन है और राजा कौन है? यह वृत्तान्त सब मुझको शीघ्र ही कहिये कि उपाय करूँ । विरोचन बोले, हे पुत्र! स्थित हुआ भी त्यागने योग्य है । मन्त्री जिस उपाय से जीतिये सो भली प्रकार कहता हूँ सुन । उस युक्ति के ग्रहण करने से शीघ्र ही वश होता है, युक्ति बिना नाश नहीं होता । जैसे बालक को युक्ति से वश करते हैं तैसे ही पुरुष युक्ति से उस मन्त्री को वश करता है उसको राजा का दर्शन होता है और उससे परमपद पाता है! जब राजा का दर्शन होता है तब मन्त्री वश हो जाता है और उस मन्त्री के वश करने से फिर राजा का दर्शन होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तक राजा को न देखा तब तक मन्त्री वश नहीं होता और जब तक मन्त्री को वश नहीं किया तब तक राजा का दर्शन नहीं होता । राजा के देखे बिना मन्त्री का जीतना कठिन है और मन्त्री के जीते बिना राजा को देखना कठिन है इस कारण दोनों का इकट्ठा अभ्यास कर । राजा का दर्शन और मन्त्री का जीतना अपने पुरुष प्रयत्न और शनैः शनैः अभ्यास से होता है और दोनों के सम्पादन से मनुष्य शुभता को प्राप्त होता है । जब तू अभ्यास करेगा तब उस देश को प्राप्त होगा, यह अभ्यास का फल है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे दैत्यराज! जब उसको पावेगा तब रञ्चक भी शोक तुमको न रहेगा और सब यत्नों से शान्त होकर नित्य प्रफुल्लित और प्रसन्न रहेगा । जो साधुजन हैं वे सब संशयों से रहित उस देश में स्थित होते हैं । हे पुत्र! सुन, वह देश अब मैं तुझसे प्रकट करके कहता हूँ । देश नाम मोक्ष का है जहाँ सब दुःख नष्ट हो जाते हैं और राजा उस देश का आत्म भगवान् है जो सब पदों से अतीत है । उस महाराज ने मन्त्री मन को किया है सो मन परिणाम को पाकर सर्व ओर से विश्वरूप हुआ है ।जैसे मृत्तिका का पिण्ड घट भाव को प्राप्त होता है और जैसे धूम्र बादल को धरता है तैसे ही मन ने विश्वरूप धरा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस मन को जीतने से सब विश्व जीत पाता है । मन का जीतना कठिन है परन्तु युक्ति से वश होता है । बलि ने पूछा हे भगवन्! उस मन के वश करने की युक्ति मुझसे कहिये । विरोचन बोले, हे पुत्र! शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप रस और गन्ध के रस की सर्वदा सब ओर से आस्था त्यागना अर्थात् नाशवन्त और भ्रमरूप जानना, यही मन के जीतने की परम युक्ति है । मनरूपी हाथी विषयरूपी मद से मस्त है वह इस युक्ति से शीघ्र ही दमन हो जाता है यह युक्ति कठिन है और अति दुःख से प्राप्त होती है परन्तु अभ्यास से सुलभ ही प्राप्त हो जाती है । ब्रह्म के अभ्यास किये से और विरक्तता से यह युक्ति सब ओर से प्रकट होती है-जैसे रसवान् पृथ्वी से लता उपजती हैं तैसे ही जो जो शठ जीव हैं वे इसकी वाच्छा करते हैं परन्तु अभ्यास बिना उन्हें नहीं प्राप्त होती और अभ्यासवान् को होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे तुम भी अभ्यास सहित युक्ति का आश्रय करो । जब तक विषयों से विरक्तता नहीं उपजती तब तक संसाररूपी वन के दुःखों में भ्रमता है पर विषयों से विरक्तता अभ्यास बिना किसीको नहीं प्राप्त होती । जैसे अभ्यास बिना नहीं पहुँचता तैसे ही जब आत्मा ध्येय को पुरुष निरन्तर धरता है तब अभ्यासवान् की वृत्ति विषयों में अप्रीत होती है । जैसे जल के अभ्यास से बेलि को सींचते हैं तब लता वृद्धि होती है, ऐसे ही पुरुषार्थ से सब कार्यों की प्राप्ति होती है, अन्यथा नहीं होती । यह निश्चय किया है कि जो क्रिया आपही करिये उसका फल अवश्य प्राप्त होता है । वही पुरुषार्थ कहाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो अवश्य होना है उसकी जो नीति है वह दूर नहीं होती उसे ही दैवशब्द कहिये वा नीति कहिये पर अपने ही पुरुषार्थ का फल पाता है-जैसे मरु स्थल में जल भासता है और सम्यक्*ज्ञान से भ्रम निवृत्त हो जाता है । इस दैव और नीति को अपने पुरुषार्थ से जीतो । जैसा पुरुषार्थ से संकल्प दृढ़ करता है तैसा ही भासता है । जैसे आकाश को नीलता ग्रहण करती है पर वह नीलता कुछ है नहीं , तैसे ही सुख दुःख देनेवाला और कोई नहीं, जैसा संकल्प करता है तैसा ही हो भासता है और जैसी नीति होती है तैसा ही संकल्प करता है उसी नीति से मिलकर कदाचित् कर्म करता है तो उससे इस जगत्*कोश में जीव शरीर धारकर फिरता है-जैसे आकाश में पवन फिरता है पर वह कदाचित् नीति सहित और कदाचित् नीति से रहित फिरता है, तैसे ही दोनों सीढ़ियाँ मन में होती हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आकाशरूपी मन में नीति अनीतिरूपी वायु फिरता है इस कारण, जब तक मन है तब तक नीति है और दैव है । मन से रहित न नीति है, न दैव है, मन के अस्त हुए जो है वही रहता है, तैसे ही पुरुषार्थ करके जैसा संकल्प इस लोक में दृढ़ होता है सो कदाचित् अन्यथा नहीं होता । हे पुत्र! अपने पुरुषार्थ बिना यहाँ कुछ सिद्ध नहीं होता, इससे परम पुरुषार्थ करके विषय से विरक्त हो । जब तक विरक्तता नहीं उपजती तब तक परम सुख के देने वाली मोक्षपदवी और (संसारभय का नाशकर्त्ता) ज्ञान नहीं प्राप्त होता । जब तक विषयों में प्रीति है तब तक सांसारिक दशा डोलायमान करती है, दुःखदायक होती है और सर्प की नाईं विष फैलाती है, अभ्यास किये बिना निवृत्त नहीं होती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर बलि ने पूछा कि हे सब असुरों के ईश्वर! चित्त में भोगों से विरक्तता कैसे स्थित होती है, जो जीवों को दीर्घ जीने का कारण है? विरोचन बोले, हे पुत्र! जैसे शरत्*काल की महालता में फूल से फल परिपक्व होता है तैसे ही आत्मावलोकन करनेवाले पुरुष को भोगों में विरक्तता प्रकट होती है । आत्मा के देखने से विषयी की प्रीति निवृत्त हो जाती है और हृदय में शान्ति प्राप्त होती है । जैसे कमलों में शोभा होती है तैसे ही बीजलक्ष्मी स्थित होती इससे सूक्ष्मबुद्धि विचारवेत्ता जैसे आत्मदेव को देखकर विषयों की प्रीति त्यागते हैं ऐसे तुम भी त्यागो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रथम दिन के दो भाग देह के कार्य करो, एक भाग शास्त्रों का श्रवण विचार करो और एक भाग गुरु की सेवा करो । जब कुछ विचार संयुक्त मन हो तब दो भाग वैराग्य संयुक्त शास्त्रों को विचारो और दो भाग ध्यान और गुरु के पूजन में रहो । इस क्रम से जीव ज्ञानकथा के योग्य होता है और क्रम से निर्मल भाव को ग्रहण करता है, तब शनैः शनैः उत्तमपद की भावना होती है । इस प्रकार शास्त्रों के अर्थ विचार में चित्*रूपी बालक को परचावो । जब परमात्मा में ज्ञान प्राप्त होता है तब कर्म फाँसी से छूट जाता है । जैसे चन्द्रमा के उदय हुए चन्द्रकान्तिमणि द्रवीभूत होता है तैसे ही वह शीतल हो विराजता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बुद्धि के विचार से सर्वदा सम और आत्मदृष्टि देखनी और तृष्णा का बन्धन त्यागना यह परस्पर कारण है । परमात्मा के देखने से तृष्णा दूर हो जाती है और तृष्णा के त्याग से आत्मा का दर्शन होता है । जैसे नौका को केवट ले जाता है और नौका केवट को ले जाती है तैसे ही परमात्मा का दर्शन होता है और भोगों का त्याग होता है । परब्रह्म में जो अनन्त विश्रान्ति नित्य उदय होति है सो मोक्षरूप आनन्द उदय होता है उसका अभाव कदाचित् नहिं होता । जीवों को आनन्द आत्मविश्रान्ति के सिवा न तपों से प्राप्त होता है न दानों से प्राप्त होता है और न तीर्थों से प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब आत्मस्वभाव का दर्शन होता है तब भोगों से विरक्ततता उपजती है, पर आत्मस्वभाव का दर्शन अपने प्रयत्न बिना और किसी युक्ति से नहीं प्राप्त होता है । हे पुत्र! भोगों के त्याग करने और परमार्थ दर्शन के यत्न करने से ब्रह्मपद में विश्रान्त और परमानन्द मोक्ष को प्राप्त होता है । ब्रह्मा से अदि काष्ठपर्यन्त को इस जगत् में ऐसा आनन्द कोई नहीं जैसा परमात्मा में स्थित हुए से है । इससे तुम पुरुष प्रयत्न का आश्रय करो और दैव को दूर से त्यागो । इस मार्ग के रोकने वाले भौग हैं, उनखी निन्दा बुद्धिमान करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब भोगों की निन्दा दृढ़ होती है तब विचार उपजता है-जैसे वर्षाकाल गये से शरत्*काल की सब दशा निर्मल होजाती है तैसे ही भोगों की निन्दा से विचार और विचार से भोगों की निन्दा परस्पर होती हैं जैसे समुद्र की अग्नि से धूम्र उदय होता है और बादलरूप हो वर्षाकाल फिर समुद्र को पूर्ण करता है और जैसे मित्र आप से परस्पर कार्य सिद्ध कर देते हैं । इससे प्रथम तो दैव का अनादर करो और पुरुष प्रयत्न करके दाँतों को पीसकर भोगों की प्रीति त्यागो और फिर पुरुषार्थ से प्रथम अविरोध उपजाओ और उसको भगवान् के अर्पण करो और भोगों से असंग होकर उनकी निन्दा करो तब विचार उपजेगा । फिर शास्त्रज्ञान को संग्रह करो तब परमपद की प्राप्ति होगी । हे दैत्यराज! समय पाकर जब तू विषयों से विरक्त चित्त होगा तब विचार के वश से परमपद पावेगा । अपने आप में जो पावन पद है उसमें तब भली प्रकार अत्यन्त विश्राम पावेगा । और फिर कल्पना दुःख में गिरेगा । देशाचार के कर्म से अल्पधन उपजाना फिर उसे साधु के संग में लगाना उनके संग में वैराग्य और विचार संयुक्त हुए तुझको आत्मलाब होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बलिचिन्तासिद्धान  तोपदेशं

----------


## ravi chacha

बलि ने विचार किया कि इस प्रकार मुझसे पूर्व पिता ने कहा था । अब मैं स्मृति दृष्टि से प्रसन्न हुआ हूँ और भोगों से विरक्तता उपजी है कि इसलिये शान्त और सम, निर्मल, अमृतरूपी,शीतल सुख में स्थित होऊँ । धन एकत्र होता है और नाश हो जाता है फिर आशा उपजती है और फिर धन से पूर्ण होता है, फिर स्त्रियों की वाञ्छा उपजती है और फिर उन्हें अंगीकार करता है । अब मैं विभूति की स्थिति से खेदवान् हूँ । अहो, आश्चर्य है कि इस रमणीय पृथ्वी से अब मैं सम शीतलचित्त होता हूँ और दुःख सुख से रहित सर्व शान्ति को प्राप्त होता हूँ । जैसे चन्द्रमा के मण्डल में स्थित हुआ सम शीतल होता है तैसे भीतर से मैं हर्षवान् और शीतल होता हूँ । दुःखरूपी विभूति ऐश्वर्य से रहित हो अब मैं अक्षोभ हूँगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह सब मनरूपी बालक की दिन दिन प्रति कला है । प्रथम मैं स्त्री से चिपटता था फिर मोह से मेरी प्रीति बढ़ गई थी, जो कुछ दृष्टि से देखने योग्य था वह मैंने देखा है, जो कुछ भोगने योग्य था वह चिरकाल पर्यन्त अखण्ड भोगा है और सर्वभूतजातों को वश कर रहा हूँ पर उससे क्या शोभनीय हुआ । फिर फिर उनमें वही चेष्टा से और और देखे, इससे चित्त अपूर्व पदार्थ को नहीं देखता फिर फिर जगत् के वही पदार्थ हैं । इससे अपनी बुद्धि से इनका निश्चय त्यागकर पूर्ण समुद्रवत् अपने आपसे आपमें स्वच्छ, स्वस्थ और स्थित हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पाताल, पृथ्वी और स्वर्ग में, जो स्त्री और रत्न, पन्नगादिक सार हैं वे भी तुच्छ हैं, मय पाकर उन्हें काल ग्रस लेता है । इतने काल पर्यन्त मैं बालक था और जो तुच्छ पदार्थ मन के रचे हुए हैं उनमें आसक्त होकर देवतों के साथ द्वेष करता था । उन दुःखों के त्यागन से क्या अनर्थ होगा? बड़ा कष्ट है कि मैंने चिरकाल अनर्थ में अर्थबुद्धि की थी, अज्ञानरूपी मद से मतवाला था और चञ्चल तृष्णा से इस जगत् में क्या नहीं किया । जो कार्य पीछे ताप बढ़ाते हैं वही मैंने किये हैं पर अब पूर्व तुच्छ चिन्ता से मुझको क्या है । वर्तमान चिकित्सा पुरुषार्थ से सफल होगी । जैसे समुद्र मथने से अमृत प्रकट भया है तैसे ही अपरिमित आत्मा की भावना से अब सब ओर से सुख होगा । मैं कौन हूँ, और आत्मा के दर्शन की युक्ति गुरु से पूछूँगा । इसलिये अब मैं अज्ञान के नाशनिमित्त शुक्र भग वान् का चिन्तन करूँ, वह जो प्रसन्न होकर उपदेश करेंगे उससे अनन्त विभव अपने आपमें आपसे स्थित होगा और निष्काम पुरुषों का उपदेश मेरे हृदय में फैलेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बुल्युपदेश
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार चिन्तन करके बलि ने नेत्रों को मूँदा और शुक्र जी जिनका आकाश में मन्दिर है और जो सर्वत्र पूर्ण चिन्मात्र तत्त्व के ध्यान में स्थित हैं आवाहनरूप ध्यान किया, और शुक्रजी ने जाना कि हमारे शिष्य बलि ने हमारा ध्यान किया है । तब चिदात्मस्वरूप भार्गव अपनी देह वहाँ ले आये जहाँ रत्न के झरोखे में बलि बैठा था और बलि उज्ज्वल प्रभाववाले गुरु को देखकर उठा और जैसे सूर्यमुखी कमल सूर्य को देखकर प्रफुल्लित होते हैं तैसे ही उसका चित्त प्रफुल्लित हो गया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब उसने रत्न अर्ध्य पुष्पों से चरण वन्दना की और रत्नों से अर्घ दिया और बड़े सिंहासन पर बैठाकर कहा, हे भगवन् तुम्हारी कृपा से मेरे हृदय में जो प्रतिभा उठती है वह स्थिर होकर मुझको प्रश्न में लगाती है अब मैं उन भोगों से जो मोह के देनेवाले हैं विरक्त हुआ हूँ और तत्त्वज्ञान की इच्छा करता हूँ जिससे महामोह निवृत्त हो । इस ब्रह्माण्ड में स्थिर वस्तु कौन है और उसका कितना प्रमाण है? इदं क्या है और अहं क्या है? मैं कौन हूँ तुम कौन हो और यह लोक क्या है? इन प्रश्नों का उत्तर कृपा करके कहिये । शुक्र बोले, हे दैत्यराज! बहुत कहने से क्या है, मैं आकाश में जाना चाहता हूँ इससे सबका सार संक्षेप से मैं तुमसे कहता हूँ सो सुनो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो चेतन तत्त्व विस्तृतरूप है वही चिन्मात्र है और चेतन ही व्यापक है । तू भी चेतनस्वरूप है, मैं भी चेतन हूँ और यह लोक भी चेतनरूप है । यही सबका सार है । इस निश्चय को हृदय में दृढ़कर धारोगे तब निर्मल निश्चयात्मकबुद्ध   से अपने को आपसे देखोगे और उससे विश्रान्तिमान् होगे । हे राजन्! यदि तुम कल्याणमूर्ति हो तो इसी कहने से सब सिद्धान्त को प्राप्त होगे और सबका सार जो चिदात्मा है उसको पावोगे और यदि कल्याणमूर्ति नहीं हो तो फिर कहना भी निरर्थक होता है । चेतन को जो चैत्यकला का सम्बन्ध है वही बन्धन है । इससे जो मुक्त है वही मुक्त है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मतत्त्व चेतन रूप चैत्यकलना से रहित है । यह सब सिद्धान्तों का संग्रह है । हे राजन्! इस निश्चय को धारो और निर्मल बुद्धि से अपने आपसे आपको देखो, यही आत्मपद की प्राप्ति है । सप्त ऋषियों से देवताओं का कोई कार्य है उस निमित्त मैं अब आकाश जाता हूँ । जब तक यह देह है तब तक मुक्तबुद्धि को यथाप्राप्त कार्य त्यागने योग्य नहीं । इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! ऐसे कहकर शुक्र बड़े वेग से आकाश में चले और जैसे समुद्र से तरंग उठकर लीन हो जावें तैसे ही शुक्रजी अन्तर्धान हो गये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बलिविश्रान्तिवर्  न........

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी देवता और दैत्यों के पूजने योग्य शुक्र के गये से बलवानों में श्रेष्ठ बलि मन में बिचारने लगा कि भगवान् शुक्र जी यह क्या कह गये कि त्रिलोकी चिन्मात्ररूप है, मैं भी चेतन हूँ, दिशा भी चेतनरूप हैं, परमार्थ से आदि जो सत्य स्वरूप है वह भी चेतन है उससे भिन्न नहीं, यह जो सूर्य है उसमें चेतन होने से ही सूर्यत्व भाव भासता है और यह जो भूमि है उसको चेतन न चेते तो इसमें भूमित्व भाव नहीं । यह जो दशो दिशा हैं यदि इनको न चेते तो दिशा में दिशात्वभाव न रहे, पर्वत में पर्वतता भी चेतन बिना नहीं । इस जगत् में जगत्भाव आकाश में आकाशता, शरीर में लक्षण भी चेतन बिना न पाइयेगा, इन्द्रियाँ भी चेतन हैं, मन भी चेतन है, भीतर बाहर सब चेतन है और चिदात्मा ही अहं त्वं भावरूप होकर स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चेतन मैं हूँ, सब इन्द्रियों संयुक्त विषयों का स्पर्श मैं करता हूँ और कदाचित् कुछ नहीं किया । काष्ठ लोष्ठतुल्य शरीर से मेरा क्या है? मैं तो सम्पूर्ण जगत् में आत्मा चेतन हूँ और आकाश में भी एक मैं आत्मा हूँ । सूर्य और भूत, पिञ्जर, देवता, दैत्य और स्थावरजंगम सबका चेतन आत्मा एक अद्वैत चेतन है और द्वैतकलना नहीं । सब, यदि इस लोक में द्वैत का असम्भव है तो शत्रु कौन है और मित्र किसको कहिये? जिस शरीर का नाम बलि है उसका शिर काटा तो आत्मा का क्या काटा सब लोगों में आत्मा पूर्ण है पर जब चित्त दुःख चेतता है तब दुखी होता है चेतने बिना दुःख नहीं पाता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस कारण जो दुःख दायक भाव-अभाव पदार्थ भासते हैं वे सर्व आत्मरूप हैं चेतन तत्व से भिन्न कुछ नहीं । सब ओर से आत्मा पूर्ण है, आत्मा से भिन्न जगत् का कुछ व्यवहार नहीं । न कोई दुःख है, न कोई रोग है, न मन है, न मन की वृत्ति है, एक शुद्ध चेतनमात्र आत्मतत्व है और विकल्पकलना कोई नहीं । सब ओर से चेतन स्वरूप, व्यापक, नित्य, आनन्द, अद्वैत सबसे अतीत और अंशाशाभाव से रहित चेतनसत्ता व्यापक है । चेतन आदिक नाम से भी मैं रहित हूँ वे चेतन आदिक नाम भी व्यवहार के निमित्त कल्पे हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चेतन जो आत्मा की स्फुरणशक्ति है वही विस्तार में जगत्*रूप होकर भासती है, दृष्टा दर्शन मुक्त केवल अद्वैतरूप है और प्रकाश प्रकाशकभाव से रहित निराभास दृष्टा निरामयरूप कलना कलंक से रहित हूँ । इनसे परे हूँ और यह स्वरूप भी मैं हूँ । यह मेरे में आभासमात्र है और मैं उदित नित्य और आभास से भी रहित एक प्रकाशकरूप हूँ । स्वरूप होने से मेरा चित्त दृश्य के राग से रहित मुक्तरूप है । प्रत्यक्ष चेतन जो मेरा स्वरूप है उसको नमस्कार है । चित्त दृश्य से रहित है और युक्ति अयुक्ति सबका प्रकाशस्वरूप मैं हूँ, मुझको नमस्कार है । मैं चित्त से रहित चेतन हूँ, सब ओर से शान्तरूप हूँ, फुरने से रहित हूँ और आकाश की नाईं अनन्त सूक्ष्म से सूक्ष्म, दुःख सुख से मुक्त और संवेदन से रहित असंवेदनरूप हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं चैत्य से रहित चेतन हूँ, जगत् के भाव अभाव पदार्थ मुझको नहीं छेद सकते । अथवा यह जगत् के पदार्थ छेदते हैं वह भी मुझसे भिन्न नहीं, क्योंकि छेद मैं हूँ और छेदनेवाला मैं हूँ । स्वभाव भूत वस्तु से वस्तु ग्रहण होती है अथवा नहीं होती तो भी किससे नाश हो, मैं सर्वदा, सर्व प्रकार, सर्व शक्तिरूप हूँ, संकल्प विकल्प से अब क्या है ।मैं एक ही चेतन अजड़रूप होकर प्रकाशता हूँ जो कुछ जगत्*जाल है वह मैं ही हूँ मुझसे भिन्न कुछ नहीं । इतना कह वशिष्ठी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार तत्त्व के वेत्ता राजा बलि ने विचारा तब ओंकार की अर्धमात्रा तुरीयापद की भावना से ध्यान में स्थित हुआ और उसके संकल्प भली प्रकार शांत हो गये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह सब कलना और चित्त चैत्य निःसंग होकर स्थित हुआ । और ध्याता जो है अहंकार, ध्यान जो है मन की वृत्ति और ध्येय जिसको ध्याता था तीनों से रहित हुआ और मन से सब वासनाएँ नष्ट हो गईं । जैसे वायु से रहित अचलरूप दीपक प्रकाशता है तैसे ही बलि शान्तरूप पद को प्राप्त हुआ और रत्नों के में बैठे दीर्घ काल बीत गया । जैसे स्तम्भ में पुतली हों तैसे ही सर्व एषणा से रहित वह समाधि में स्थित रहा और सब क्षोभ, दुःख, विघ्न से रहित निर्मल चित्त शरत्*काल के आकाशवत् हो रहा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बलिविज्ञान प्राप्ति
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार दैत्यराज बहुत काल पर्यन्त समाधि में बैठा रहा तब बान्धव, मित्र, टहलुये, मन्त्री रत्नों के झरोखे में देखने चले कि राजा को क्या हुआ । ऐसा विचारकर उन्होंने किवाड़ों को खोला और ऊपर चढ़े । यक्ष, विद्याधर और नाग एक ओर खड़े रहे और रम्भा और तिलोत्तमादिक अप्सरागण हाथों में चमर ले खड़ी हुईं और नदियाँ, समुद्र, पर्वत आदिक मूर्ति धारकर और रत्न आदिक भेंट लेकर सब प्रणाम के निमित्त खड़े हुए, और त्रिलोकि के उदरवर्ती जो कुछ थे वे सब आये, पर राजा बलि ध्यान में ऐसा स्थित था मानो चित्र की मूर्ति लिखी और पर्वतवत् स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसको देखकर सब दैत्यों ने प्रणाम किया, कोई उसे देखकर शोकवान् हुए । कोई आश्चर्यवान्, कोई आनन्दवान् हुए और कोई भय को प्राप्त हुए तब मन्त्री विचारने लगे कि राजा की क्या दशा हुई । इसलिए उसने शुक्रजी का ध्यान किया और भार्गवमुनि झरोखे में आये । उनको देखकर दैत्यगणों ने पूजन किया और बड़े सिंहासन पर गुरु को बैठाया । बलि को ध्यानस्थित देख कर शुक्रजी अति प्रसन्न हुएकि जो पद मैंने उपदेश किया था, उसमें इसने विश्राम पाया है इसका भ्रम अब नष्ट हुआ है और क्षीरसमुद्रवत् प्रकाश है । ऐसे देखकर शुक्रजी ने कहा बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि दैत्यराज ने विचार करके निर्मल आत्मप्रकाश पाया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब भगवान् सिद्ध हुआ है और अपने स्वरूप में जो सब दुःखों से रहित पद है उसमें यह स्थित हुआ है और चिन्ता भ्रम इसका क्षीण हुआ है । अब इसको मत जगाओ । यह आत्मज्ञान को प्राप्त हुआ है और यत्न और क्लेश इसका दूर हो गया है जैसे सूर्य के उदय होने से अन्धकार नष्ट हो जाता है । अब मैं इसको नहीं जगाता यह आपही दिव्य वर्षों में जागेगा, क्योंकि प्रारब्ध अंकुर इसके रहता है और उठकर अपना राजकार्य करेगा । अब तुम इसको मत जगाओ अपने राजकार्य में जा लगो । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार शुक्रजी ने कहा तब सब सुनकर सूखे वृक्ष की मञ्जरी ऐसे हो गये और शुक्रजी अन्तर्धान हो गये । दैत्य भी अपने राजा विरोचन की सभा में जाकर अपने अपने व्यवहार में लगे और खेचर, भूचर और पातालवासी अपने अपने स्थान में गये और देवता, दिशा, पर्वत, समुद्र नाग, किन्नर गन्धर्व सब अपने अपने व्यवहार में जा लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बल्युपाख्यानसमाप  ति वर्णन
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब सहस्त्र दिव्य वर्ष व्यतीत हुए तब दैत्यराज समाधि से उतरे, नौबत नगारे बाजने लगे, देवता और दैत्य बड़े जय जय शब्द करने लगे नगरवासी देखकर बड़े प्रसन्न हुए और जैसे सूर्य उदय हुए कमल खिल आते हैं तैसे ही खिल आये । जब तक दैत्य न आये थे तब तक राजा ने विचारा कि बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि परमपद जो ऐसा रमणीय, शान्तरूप और शीतल पद है उसमें स्थित होकर मैंने परम विश्राम पाया है । इससे फिर उसी पद का आश्रय करूँ और उसी में स्थित होऊँ, राज्य विभूति से मेरा क्या प्रयो जन है । ऐसा आनन्द शीतल चन्द्रमा के मण्डल में भी नहीं होता जैसा अनुभव में स्थित होने से पाया जाता है । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार चिन्तना कर वह फिर समाधि करने लगा कि जिससे गलित मन हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब दैत्यों की सेना, मन्त्री, भृत्य, बान्धवों ने आनकर उनको घेर लिया और जैसे चन्द्रमा को मेघ घेर लेता है तैसे ही घेर करके प्रणाम करने लगे । बलिराज ने मन में विचारा कि मुझको त्यागने और ग्रहण करने योग्य क्या है, त्याग उसका करना चाहिये जो अनिष्ट और दुःखदायक हो और ग्रहण उसका कीजिये जो आगे न हो पर आत्मा से व्यतिरेक कुछ नहीं उसमें ग्रहण और त्याग किसका करूँ । मोक्ष की इच्छा भी मैं किस कारण करूँ क्योंकि जो बन्ध होता है तो मोक्ष की इच्छा करता है सो जब बन्ध ही नहीं तो मोक्ष की इच्छा कैसे हो? यह बन्ध और मोक्ष बालकों की क्रीड़ा कही है वास्तव में न बन्ध है न मोक्ष है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह कल्पना भी मूढ़ता में है सो मूढ़ता तो मेरी नष्ट हुई है, अब मुझको ध्यान विलास से क्या प्रयोजन है और ध्यान से क्या है । अब मुझको न परमतत्त्व की इच्छा है और न कुछ ध्यान से प्रयोजन है अर्थात् न विदेहमुक्त की इच्छा है, न जगत् में स्थित् रहने की इच्छा है, न मैं मरता हूँ, न जीता हूँ, न सत्य हूँ, न असत्य हूँ, न सम हूँ, न विषम हूँ, न कोई मेरा है और न कोई और है अद्वैतरूप मैं एक आत्मा हूँ सो मुझको नमस्कार है इस राजक्रिया में मैं स्थित हूँ तो भी आत्मपद कार्य में स्थित हूँ, और सदा शीतल हूँ । ध्यान दिशा से मुझको सिद्धता नहीं और न राजकार्य विभूति से कुछ सिद्ध होना है । इससे राजकार्य से मेरा कुछ प्रयोजन नहीं, मैं आकाशवत् ही रहता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं न कुछ इच्छा करूँगा न राज्य करूँगा तो भी मेरा कुछ सिद्ध नहीं होता इससे जो कुछ प्रकृत आचार है उसी को मैं करूँ । बन्धन का कारण अज्ञान है सो नष्ट हुआ है अब कोई क्रिया मुझको बन्धनरूप नहीं । हे रामजी! इसी प्रकार निर्णय करके बलि ने दैत्यों की ओर देखा तब देवता और दैत्यों ने शीश से प्रणाम वन्दना अङ्गीकार की । तब राजा बलि ने ध्येयवासना को मन से त्याग किया और राज्य के कार्य करने लगा । ब्राह्मण, देवता और गुरु का पूर्ववत् पूजन किया, जो कोई अर्थी और मित्र, बान्धव, टहलुये थे उनका अर्थ पूर्ण किया, स्त्रियों को नाना प्रकार के वस्त्र आभूषण दिये और जो दण्ड देने योग्य थे उनको दण्ड दिया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर उसने यज्ञ का आरम्भ करके सुरगणों का पूजन किया और शुक्रजी से आदि ले मुख्य-मुख्य देवता यज्ञ कराने के निमित्त बैठे । फिर विष्णु भगवान् ने इन्द्र के अर्थ सिद्ध करने के निमित् छल करके बलिराज को वञ्चित कर लिया और बाँधकर पाताल में स्थित किया । वह आगे इन्द्र होगा अब जीवनमुक्त, स्वस्थवपु, सदा ध्यानस्थित और ऐषणा से रहित पुरुष पाताल में है । हे रामजी! जीवन्मुक्त पुरुष राजा बलि सम्पदा और आपदा में समचित्त बिचरता है, वह सम्पदा में हर्ष नहीं करता और आपदा में शोक नहीं करता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अनेक जीवों का उपजना और लय होना बलि ने देखा है, दश करोड़ वर्ष पर्यन्त तीनों लोकों का कार्य किया और बड़े विषयभोग भोगे हैं । अन्त में भोगों को विरस जानकर उसका मन विरस हुआ, विचार करने से तृष्णा नष्ट हो गई और मन उपशम हुआ । हेयोपादेय की नाना प्रकार की चेष्टा बलि ने देखीं पर पदार्थों के भाव अभाव में मन शान्ति को ही प्राप्त हुआ । अब भोगों की अभिलाषा त्याग आत्मारामी हो नित्य स्वरूप में स्थित पाताल में विराजता है । हे रामजी! इस बलि को फिर इस जगत् का इन्द्र होना और सम्पूर्ण जगत् का कार्य करना है

----------


## ravi chacha

वह अनेक वर्ष आज्ञा चलावेगा परन्तु इन्द्रपद को पाकर भी तुष्टवान् न होगा और अपने ऐश्वर्य पद के गिरने से खेदवान् भी न होगा और सब पदार्थों और विभूतियों के उदय और अस्त में अमर होगा । वह बलि की विज्ञान प्राप्ति का क्रम वृत्तान्त कहा है । इसी दृष्टि का आश्रय करके तुम भी स्थित हो और बलि की नाईं अपने विवेक से नित्य तृप्ति आत्मनिश्चय को धारो कि सब मैं ही हूँ । इस निश्चय से निर्द्वन्द्व और परमपद प्राप्त होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! दस करोड़ वर्ष तीनों लोकों का राज्य बलि ने भोगा और अन्त में विरक्त हुआ तैसे ही तुम भी भोगों से विरक्त हो जाओ । ये भोग तुच्छ हैं, इनको त्यागकर परमपद में प्राप्त हो जाओ । यह जो दृश्य प्रपञ्च नाना प्रकार के विकार संयुक्त भासता है वह न कोई तेरा है और न तू किसी का है । जैसे पर्वत और शिला में बड़ा भेद है तैसे ही जिस पुरुष का मन संसार की ओर धावता है वह मन की वृत्ति में डूबता है । जब तुम मन को हृदय में धरोगे तब सब जगत् में तुम प्रकाशवान् होगे । तुम आत्मस्वरूप हो तो अपना क्या और पराया क्या-यह सब मिथ्या कल्पना है

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम सबके आदि पुरुषोत्तम हो तुम ही साकाररूप पदार्थ और तुमही सब ओर पूर्ण और सब जगत् में चेतनरूप हो और स्थावर-जंगम जगत् सब तुम में पिरोया है- जैसे सूत में माला के दाने पिरोये हैं । तुम नित्य शुद्ध, उदित, बोधस्वरूप और भ्रान्ति से रहित हो । जन्म आदिक सब रोग के नाश निमित्त आत्मविचार करके बलात्कार से भोगों का त्यागकर सबके भोक्ता हो जाओ । तुम केवल स्वरूप जगत् के नाथ हो और चैतन्य सूर्य प्रकाशरूप सर्वदा स्थित हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इष्ट अनिष्ट के त्याग से निरन्तर सत्यता उदय होती है उस सत्यता को हृदय में धार फिर जन्म मरण भी नहीं आता । जिस जिस पदार्थ में मन लगे उससे निकालकर आत्मतत्त्व में लगाओ! जब इर प्रकार तुम दृढ़ अभ्यास करोगे तब मन जो उन्मत्त हाथी है वह बाँधा जावेगा और तभी सब सिद्धान्तों के परमसार को प्राप्त होगे । हे रामजी! तुम मूढ़ों की नाईं मत हो । क्योंकि मूढ़ जीव सब चेष्टा मिथ्या ही करता है । मिथ्या चेष्टा से जिनकी बुद्धि नष्ट हो गई है और अविद्यारूपीधूर्त से बिके हैं उनके तुल्य न होना । यह जगत् अणुमात्र भी कुछ नहीं है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पर बड़ा विस्ताररूपी जो दृष्ट आता है सो निर्णय से देखा है कि मूढ़ता से भासित हुआ है । मूढ़ता परम दुःखरूप है, इससे अधिक दुःख कोई नहीं । आत्मारूपी जो दृष्ट आता है सो निर्णय से देखा है कि मूढ़ता से भासित हुआ है । मूढ़ता परम दुःखरूप है, इससे अधिक दुःख कोई नहीं । आत्मा रूपी सूर्य के आगे आवरण कर्ता जो अज्ञानरूपी मेघ है उसको विवेकरूपी पवन से नाश करो तब आत्मा का साक्षात्कार होगा । आत्मविचार के अभ्यास और विषयों से वैराग्य बिना आत्मा का साक्षात्कार नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वेदरूप वेदान्तशास्त्र जो दृष्टान्त और तर्कयुक्त है उनसे भी अपने विचार बिना साक्षात्कार नहीं होता । आत्मविचार और पुरुषार्थ से आत्मा की प्रसन्नता होती है और बुद्धि की निर्मलता बोध से प्राप्त होती है । इससे संकल्प विकल्प से रहित होकर चैतन्यतत्त्व में स्थित हो जाओ । विस्तृत और व्यापकरूप आत्मतत्त्व की स्थिति मेरे वचनों के ग्रहण करने से सब संकल्प तुम्हारे लीन हो गये हैं संवेदनरूपी भ्रम शान्त हुआ है और संसाररूपी कुहिरा तुम्हारा नष्ट हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हिरण्यकशिपुवध
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! अब तुम विज्ञान प्राप्ति के निमित्त और क्रम सुनो जैसे असुर प्रहलाद को आत्मा की सिद्धता हुई तैसे तुम भी हो जाओ । पाताल में एक हिरण्यकशिपु दैत्य महाबलिष्ठ हुआ है जिसने इन्द्र आदि भगाये थे और विष्णुजी के सम उसका पराक्रम था । सम्पूर्ण भुवन उसने वशकर छोड़े थे और सब देवता और दैत्यों को वश करके जगत् का कार्य करता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह दैत्यों और तीनों भुवनों का ईश्वर हुआ और समय पाकर कई पुत्र उत्पन्न किये जैसे वसन्त ऋतु अंकुर उत्पन्न करती है । उसके पुत्रों में बड़ा पुत्र प्रह्लाद सबसे अधिक प्रकाश बना हुआ और तिस पुत्र से हिरण्यकशिपु ऐसा शोभित हुआ जैसे सब सुन्दर लताओं से वसन्तऋतु शोभता है । जैसे प्रलय कालमें सूर्य सब लोकों को तपाता है तैसे ही वह सबको तपाने लगा । जब दुष्ट क्रीड़ा से देवताओं को दैत्य दुःख देने लगे तब सब देवता मिलकर विष्णु की शरण गये और विनती की कि यह हिरण्यकशिपु महादुष्ट है इसका नाश करो और हमारी रक्षा करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बारम्बार दुखावने से महापुरुष भी क्रोधवान् हो जाते हैं । हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार देवताओं ने प्रार्थना की तब विष्णुदेव ने कहा अब तुम जाओ मैं इसके पुत्र के हेतु से मारूँगा । ऐसे कहकर विष्णु भगवान् अन्तर्धान हो गये और हिरण्यकशिपु अपने ऐश्वर्य की शिक्षा प्रहलाद को देने लगा परन्तु वह ग्रहण न करे और बहुत प्रकार ताड़ना भी दे तो भी उसकी शिक्षा को प्रह्लाद अंगीकार न करे । वह विष्णुजी की आराधना में रहता था इस कारण ताड़ना का दुःख प्रह्लाद को कुछ न हो । तब दैत्य अपने हाथ में खंग लेकर कहने लगा कि हे दुष्ट! तेरा ईश्वर कहाँ है, जिसका तू आराधन करता है । मेरे सिवा ईश्वर और कौन है?

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रहलाद ने कहा मेरा ईश्वर सर्व व्यापक है । तब हिरण्यकशिपु ने कहा इस खम्भे में कहाँ है? जो है तो दिखा दे और यदि न दिखावेगा तो तुझको मारूँगा । तब सर्व व्यापक विष्णु खम्भे से भासने लगे और बड़े शब्द होने लगे । फिर उस खम्भे को फोड़कर बड़ी भुजा और तीक्ष्ण नखों से संयुक्त महाभयानक रूप से विष्णु भगवान् ने नरसिंहरूप प्रकट करके हिरण्यकशिपु को नखों से विदारण किया और ऐसा कोपवान् रूप धरा जिससे दैत्यों के स्थान जलने लगे और दृश्टि से मानो पर्वत चूर्ण होते थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दैत्यों के कई समूह मारे गये, कई भागे और बहुत से दिशाविदिशा को दौड़ गये जैसे वायु के मारे मच्छर उड़ जाते हैं और कुछ पाताल छिद्र में नाश हो हो गये । निदान प्रलयकालवत् स्थान शून्य हो गये मानों अकाल प्रलय आया है और दैत्यों को नाश करके फिर विष्णुदेव अन्तर्धान हो गये । कुछ दैत्य बान्धव और टहलुये जो रहे थे वे प्रह्लाद के निकट मुख कुम्हिलाये हुए आये-जैसे जल से रहित कमल होता है और भाई, बान्धव मिलकर प्रह्लाद को समझाने लगे । प्रह्लाद ने सबसे मिलकर पिता का सोच किया और फिर उठकर सब कर्म किये । निदान संशयसंयुक्त सब दैत्य बैठे और विचार करके शोकवान् हुए और सब सूखकर चित्र की भाँति पुतलीवत् हो गये । जैसे दग्धवृक्ष सूखकर रस से रहित हो जाता है तैसे ही हिरण्यकशिपु बिना दैत्य शोक वान् और महादुःखी हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लादविज्ञान
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब हिरण्यकशिपु के मारने से दैत्य बहुत दुःखी हुए तब प्रह्लाद ने मौन होकर विचारा कि पाताल में सब दैत्य मिलकर चिन्तासंयुक्त बैठे हैं । उनसे जाकर प्रह्लाद ने कहा कि अब अपनी रक्षा के निमित्त कौन उपाय कीजियेगा, हमारे दैत्यों के नाश करनेवाले विष्णु बड़े बली हैं, जिनके नख तीक्ष्ण खंग की धारवत् हैं जैसे सिंह मृगों को मारता है तैसे वे हमको मारते हैं और पाताल में दैत्य शान्तिमान् कदाचित् नहीं होने पाते । जब दैत्य बढ़ते हैं तब विष्णु आ उन्हें नाश करते हैं और जैसे कमलों पर पर्वत आ पड़े तैसे उन्हें चूर्ण करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बड़े आकाश गौरव शब्द करने वाले दैत्य उपजकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं-जैसे जल में तरंग उपजकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं । भीतर भीतर बाहर वह हमको बड़ा कष्ट देता है । हमारा शत्रु बड़ा दृढ़ और बड़ा अपूर्वतम आ बढ़ा है, हमारा हृदय तम से पूर्ण हो गया है और सम्पदा नष्ट हो गई है । जो देवता हमारे पिता से चूर्ण हुए थे उनका बल अब हमसे अधिक हो गया है और वे हमारी स्त्रियों को वश कर ले गये हैं-जैसे मृग को व्याध ले जाता है वे हमारा सब धन भी ले गये हैं और हम दीन हो रहे हैं । जैसे जल बिना कमल कुम्हिला जाता है तैसे ही हम भी बान्धव बिना हुए हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारे घरों में धूल उड़ती है, जो बड़े स्थान मणियों से खचित थे वे शून्य हो गये और हमारे स्थानों में जो बड़े कल्पवृक्ष लगे थे वे उखाड़कर नन्दनवन में लगाये हैं । नरसिंहजी की सहायता से देवताओं ने ऐसा बल पाया है । हमारे वृक्ष और स्थान नरसिंहजी ने जला दिये हैं जिन देवताओं की स्त्रियों के मुख दैत्य देखते थे, उनसब दैत्यों की स्त्रियों के मुख अब देवता देखते हैं । जिस सुमेरु पर्वत पर कल्प और मन्दारवृक्ष विराजते थे वे स्थान अब शून्य हो गये वहाँ धूल उड़ती है और शोभा से रहित हो गया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो दैत्यों की स्त्रियाँ अपने स्थानों में बैठी थीं वे अब देवाङ्गनाओं के शिर पर चमर करती हैं, यह बड़ा कष्ट है । हमको आपदा ने दीन किया है । हे दैत्यों! हमको और उपाय कोई दृष्टि नहीं आता जब उस ही विष्णु की शरण में जावें तब सुखी होंगे वह कैसा पुरुष है, जिसके दो भुजारूपी वृक्षों की छाया में देवता विश्राम करते हैं और जैसे हिमालय पर्वत कदाचित् तपायमान नहीं होता तैसे ही जो पुरुष विष्णु की शरण जाता है वह तपायमान नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम देखते हो कि जो देवाङ्गना असुरों की स्त्रियों का पूजन करती थीं वे अब अपने को पुजाने लगी हैं और हम दैत्यों के मुख कुम्हिला गये हैं जैसे बरफ की वर्षा से कमल सूख जाता है तैसे ही हमारे मण्डप टूट गये हैं और नील मणि के खम्भे गिर पड़े हैं । दैत्य सेना जो आपदा के समुद्र में डूबती थी उसके रक्षा करने को हमारे पितादि बड़े समर्थ थे और डूबने न देते थे । जैसे क्षीरसमुद्र में मन्दराचल को कच्छपरूप ने डूबने न दिया था हमारे पितादि जो बड़े बड़े बली रक्षा करनेवाले थे उनको विष्णुजी ने मारके चूर्ण किया-जैसे प्रलयकाल का पवन पर्वतों को चूर्ण करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे मधुसूदन की गति अति विषम है वे दैत्यों की भुजारूपी दण्ड के काटनेवाले कुठार है, उनकी सहायता से इन्द्रादिक देवता दैत्य सेना को जीतने और मारन लगे हैं-जैसे बालक को वानर मारें । इस पुण्डरीकाक्ष विष्णु को जीतना कठिन है । जो वे शस्त्रों बिना हों तो भी हमारे शस्त्र इनको छेद नहीं सकते और वज्र भी छेद नहीं सकता । वे महापराक्रमी हैं उन्होंने युद्ध का बड़ा अभ्यास किया है और पर्वतों के साथ युद्ध करते रहे हैं । हमारा पिता जो बड़ा बली था और जिसने त्रिलोकी के राजा और सब देवता वश किये थे उसको भी इसने मार डाला तो हमारा मारना कौन कठिन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह महाबली है इसको हम नहीं जीत सकते, इसलिये एक उपाय मैं तुमसे कहता हूँ उससे विष्णु वश होंगे । उपाय यह है कि विष्णु जो सर्वात्मा, सबका प्रकाश और सबका कारण है उसकी हम शरण हों, और हमारी कोई गति आश्रय नहीं । दैत्यों! उससे अधिक इस त्रिलोकी में कोई नहीं, जगत् की उत्पत्ति, स्थित और प्रलयकर्त्ता वही देवता है । उसके ध्यान में लगो और एक निमेष भी उसके ध्यान से न उतरो । मैं भी उसके ध्यान में लगता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह नारायण अजन्मा पुरुष है और मैं सदा उसके परायण हूँ और सब प्रकार नारायण मैं हूँ । ‘ओंनमोनारायणाय’ यह मन्त्र सब अर्थों का सिद्ध करता है इस मंत्र के ध्यान जाप करते हुए हमारे हृदय में स्फुरणरूप होगा । वह हरि सबका आत्मा है, पृथ्वी हरि है, यह सब जगत् भी हरि है, मैं भी हरि हूँ, आकाश भी हरि है और सबका आत्मा भी हरि है । अविष्णु होकर जो विष्णु का पूजन करते हैं वे पूजने का फल नहीं पाते और जो विष्णु होकर विष्णु का पूजन करते हैं वे परम उत्तम फल पाते हैं । इससे मैं विष्णुरूप होकर स्थित होता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं अनन्त आत्मा आकाश गरुड़ पर आरूढ़ हूँ और सुवर्ण के भूषण पहिरे हूँ मेरे हाथरूप वृक्ष पर जीवरूप सब पक्षी विश्राम पाते हैं । यह मेरी चतुर्भुजा हैं । जब मैंने क्षीरसमुद्र मंथन किया था तब यह परस्पर घिसे हैं और यह मेरे पार्षद हैं, सुन्दर चमर जिनके हाथों में है, इनको मैंने क्षीरसमुद्र से उपजाया है । त्रिलोकीरूपी वृक्ष की यह सुन्दर मञ्जरी जो महाधवल मन के हरनेवाली है । यह मेरे पार्षदों में माया है जिसने अनन्त जगत्जाल निरन्तर उत्पत्ति, प्रलय किया है और इन्द्रजाल की विलासिनी है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह मेरे पार्षदों में जो शक्ति है इन्होंने लीला करके त्रिलोकीखण्ड वश किया है । जैसे कल्पवृक्ष लता फूलती है तैसे ही मेरे पार्षदों में यह फूलती है शीत उष्ण मेरे दो नेत्र हैं जो सम्पूर्ण जगत् को प्रकाशते हैं और चन्द्रमा और सूर्य उनके नाम हैं । यह मेरा नीलकमल और महासुन्दर श्याम मेघवत् देह महाप्रकाशरूप है । यह मेरे हाथ में पाञ्चजन्य शंख जिसकी स्फुरण रूप ध्वनि है क्षीरसमुद्र से निकला है । यह नाभिकमल है जिससे ब्रह्मा उत्पन्न हुए और इसमें निवास करते हैं-जैसे भ्रमरा कमल में निवास करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह मेरे हाथ में कौमोदकी गदा है जो सुमेरु के शिखरवत् रत्नों की बनी हुई है और दैत्यदानवों के नाश करनेवाली है । यह मेरे हाथों में महाप्रकाश रूप सुदर्शनचक्र है । जिसका तेज ज्वाला के पुञ्ज वत् है और साधु को सुख देनेवाला है । यह मेरे हाथों में अग्नि के समूह वाला कुठार है सो दैत्यरूपी वृक्षोंको काटनेवाला है और साधुओं को आनन्ददायक है । यह मेरे हाथ में शार्ङ्गधनुष है, इसकी महाप्रकाश वत् ध्वनि है । यह मेरे पीतवर्ण वस्त्र हैं यह वैजयन्तीमाला है और कौस्तुभमणि मेरे कण्ठ में है । ऐसा मैं विष्णुदेव हूँ । अनन्त जगत् जो उत्पत्ति और लय हो गये हैं सबों का धारनेवाला हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह पृथ्वी मेरे चरण हैं, आकाश मेरा शीश हैं तीनों लोक मेरा वपु है, दशोदिशा मेरे वक्षःस्थल हैं और मैं साक्षात् विष्णु हूँ । नील मेघवत मेरी कान्ति है, गरुड़ पर आरूढ़, शंख, चक्र, गदा, पद्म का धारनेवाला हूँ । जिसका चित्त दुष्ट है वह हमको देखकर भाग जाता है । यह सुन्दर, शीतल चन्द्रमावत् मेरी कान्ति है और पीतवस्त्र श्याम वदन गदाधारी हूँ । लक्ष्मी मेरे वक्षस्थल में है और अच्युतरूपी विष्णु मैं हूँ । वह कौन है जो मेरे साथ विरोध कर सके?

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं त्रिलोकी जला सकता हूँ, जो मेरे साथ युद्ध करने को सम्मुख आवे उसको मैं नाश का कारण हूँ । जैसे अग्नि में पतंग जल मरते हैं तैसे ही मेरा तेज है । मेरी दृष्टि कोई सह नहीं सकता । मैं विष्णु ईश्वर हूँ, ब्रह्म, इन्द्र और यमादिक नित्य मेरी स्तुति करते हैं और तृणकाष्ठ स्था वर जंगम जो कुछ जाल है सबके भीतर व्यापकरूप हूँ । त्रिलोकी में मैं प्रकाशरूप अजन्मा और भयनाशकर्ता हूँ । ऐसा मेरे स्वरूप को मेरा नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विविध व्यतिरेक
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार प्रह्लाद ने अपना नारायण-स्वरूप करके ध्यान किया । फिर पूजन के निमित्त विष्णु का चिन्तन किया और मन में विष्णुजी की दूसरी मूर्ति जो गरुड़ पर आरूढ़ और चार शक्ति अर्थात् धर्म, अर्थ, काम, मोक्ष से सम्पन्न चारों हाथों में शंख, चक्र, गदा और पद्म धारण किये श्याम रंग है, चन्द्रमा और सूर्य की नाईंसुन्दर नेत्र हैं और हाथ मैं शार्ङ्गधनुष है, धारण करके परिवारसंयुक्त भली प्रकार धूप दीप और नाना प्रकार के विचित्र वस्त्र और भूषणों सहित पूजन किया और अर्घ दिया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चन्दन का लेपन, धूप, दीप, नाना प्रकार के भूषणों सहित पिस्ता, खजूर, बादाम आदिक मेवों से भक्ष्य, भोज्य, चोष्य, और लेह्य चार प्रकार के भोजन कराये । फिर अपना आप विष्णु को अर्पण किया और परम भक्ति को प्राप्त हुआ । जिस प्रकार मन से पूजन किया उसी प्रकार अन्तःपुर में विष्णु की मूर्ति देखकर पूजा । इसी प्रकार दिन प्रतिदिन विष्णु का पूजन किया और जिस प्रकार प्रह्लाद मन की चिन्तन से पूजा करे उसी प्रकार और दैत्य भी मानसी पूजा करें । उनको प्रह्लाद ने सिखाया और उस पुर में सब दैत्य कल्याण मूर्ति विष्णुभक्त हो गये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसा राजा होता है तैसी ही उसकी प्रजा होती है । इसमें कुछ आश्चर्य नहीं । यह वार्ता देवलोक में प्रकट हुईकि दैत्यों ने विष्णु का द्वेष त्याग किया है और भक्त हुए हैं तब देवता आश्चर्य को प्राप्त हुए और इन्द्रादिक अमर गण विचारने लगे कि यह क्या हुआ जो दैत्यों ने विष्णु की भक्ति ग्रहण की और उनको यह प्राप्त कैसे हुई । ऐसे आश्चर्यवान् होकर क्षीरसमुद्र में दैत्यों की वार्ता करने के निमित्त वे विष्णु के निकट गये और कहा, हे भगवन्! यह आपने क्या माया फैलाई कि जो दैत्य सर्वदा विरोध करते थे वे अब तुम्हारे साथ तन्मयरूप हो रहे हैं, कहाँ वह दुर्वृत्ति पर्वत को चूर्ण करनेवाले दैत्य और कहाँ तुम्हारी भक्ति, जो अनेक जन्मों से भी दुर्लभ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे जनार्दन! तुम्हारी भक्ति कहाँ और उनकी वृत्ति कहाँ । यह तो अपूर्व वार्त्ता हुई है । जैसे समय बिना पुष्पों की माला नहीं शोभती तैसे ही पात्र बिना तुम्हारी भक्ति नहीं शोभती और यह हमको सुखदायक नहीं भासता । जैसा जैसा कोई होता है तैसे ही तैसे स्थान में शोभता है । जैसे काँच में महामणि नहीं शोभती तैसे ही दैत्यों में तुम्हारी भक्ति नहीं शोभती । जैसा गुण किसी में होता है तैसी ही पंक्ति में वह शोभता है और में स्थित हुआ नहीं शोभता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो सुदेश नहीं होता तो दुःखदायक होता है । जैसे अङ्गों में वज्र दुःखदायक होता है । जैसा गुणवान् हो तैसा पदार्थ जब प्राप्त होता है तो वह शोभा पाता है विपर्यय हो तब शोभा नहीं पाता । जैसे कमलिनी जल में शोभती है, मरुस्थल में नहीं शोभती तैसे ही कहाँ वह अधर्म नीचजन भयानक कर्म करनेवाले और कहाँ तुम्हारी आश्चर्य भक्ति । जैसे कमलिनी पृथ्वी पर नहीं शोभती तैसे ही तुम्हारी भक्ति दैत्यों में नहीं शोभती और तैसे ही भक्ति हमको उनमें सुखदायक नहीं भासती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लादाष्टकानन  तरनारायणागमन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार बड़े शब्द से देवता कहने लगे तब माधव आकर बोले, हे देवगण! तुम शोक मत करो । प्रह्लाद मेरा भक्त है, इसका यह अन्त का जन्म है, और अब मोक्ष को प्राप्त होकर फिर जन्म न पावेगा । हे देवगण! गुणवान् के गुणों को त्यागकर द्वेष ग्रहण करना अनर्थरूप होता है और जो प्रथम गुणों से रहित निर्गुण हो और उनको त्यागकर गुण ग्रहण करे और शास्त्र मार्ग में बिचरे तो यह सुखदायक होता है । प्रह्लाद की विचित्र चेष्टा तुमको सुखदायक होगी । अब तुम अपने स्थानों में जाओ प्रह्लाद मेरा भक्त है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहकर भग वान् क्षीरसमुद्र में अन्तर्धान हो गये देवता नमस्कार करके अपने-अपने स्थानों में गये और प्रह्लाद से द्वेष भावना त्याग की । प्रह्लाद दिन प्रतिदिन अपने घरमें जना र्दन की मनसा वाचा और कर्मणा से भक्ति करने लगा और समय पाकर दैत्यों में बड़ी भक्ति हो गई । तब उन्हें परम विवेक प्राप्त हुआ और विषय भोग से वैराग्यवान् हुए । विषयों से प्रीति न करें, सुन्दर स्त्रियों से न रमें,दृश्य में उनकी प्रीति न उपजे और यह भोग जो रोगरूप है उनमें उनका चित्त विश्राम न पावे और राग भी न करें परन्तु मुक्तकर्त्ता जो आत्मबोधहै सो उन्हें प्राप्त न हुआ वे मुक्तफल के

----------


## ravi chacha

निकट आ स्थित हुए और भोगों की अभिलाषा त्यागकर निर्मल हो गये पर परम समाधि को न प्राप्त हुए चित्त अवस्था में डोलायमान हो रहे । तब श्याममूर्ति विष्णुदेव प्रह्लाद की वृत्ति विचारकर पाताल में उसके गृह पूजा के स्थान में महाप्रकाश सुन्दररूप से प्रकटे और उनको देखकर प्रह्लाद ने विशेष पूजा की और प्रेम से गद्गद हो कहा, हे ईश्वर! त्रिलोकी में सुन्दरमूर्ति, सबके धारनेवाले, सब कलंकों के हरनेवाले , प्रकाशस्वरूप, अशरणों के शरण, अजन्म और अच्युत! मैं तुम्हारी शरण हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे निर्मलरूप केलेवत् कोमल अंग और श्वेत कमल की नाईं श्वेत शंख हाथ में धारण किये! तुम्हारे नाभिकमल में भँवरेरूप ब्रह्मा स्थित हो वेद का उच्चाररूपी ओऽम् शब्द करते हैं और हृदयकमल में विराजनेवाले जल के ईश्वररूप! मैं तुम्हारी शरण हूँ । जिसके श्वेतनख तारागणवत् प्रकाशरूप, हँसता मुख चन्द्रमा के मण्डलवत्, हृदयमणि सबका प्रका शक और शरत्काल के आकाशवत् निर्मल विस्तृतरूप! मैं तेरी शरण हूँ । हे त्रिभुवनरूपी कमलिनियों के प्रकाशनेवाले चन्द्रमा! मोहरूपी अन्धकार के नाशकर्त्ता, सूर्य! अजड़ चिदात्मा, सम्पूर्ण जगत्के कष्ट हरनेवाले! मैं तुम्हारी शरण हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे नूतनविकसित रूप कमलपुष्पों से भूषित अंग और स्वर्णवत् पीताम्बरधारी महासुन्दरस्वरूप! मैं तेरी शरण हूँ । हे ईश्वर! लीला करके सृष्टि की उत्पत्ति और नाश करनेवाले और परमशक्ति शंकरवत् दृढ़ देह! मैं तेरी शरण हूँ । हे दामिनीवत् प्रकाशरूप, सबको संहारकर जल में बालकरूप धर वट के नीचे शयन करनेवाले! मैं तेरी शरण हूँ । हे देवतारूप कमलों के प्रकाश करनेवालें सूर्यमण्डल, दैत्य पुत्ररूपी कमलिनियों के तुषाररूपी बरफ को जलाने वाले और हृदयरूपी कमलों के आश्रयभूत! मैं तेरी शरण हूँ । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार जब अनेक गुणों से आठ श्लोक प्रह्लाद ने कहे तब विष्णुजी ने प्रह्लाद से कहा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लादोपदेश
श्रीभगवान्*जी बोले, हे गुणनिधि, दैत्यकुल के शिरोमणि! जो तुमको वाञ्चित फल है सो माँगो और जन्मदुःख के शान्ति निमित्त वर माँगो । प्रह्लाद बोले, हे सर्व संकल्प के फलदायक और सर्वलोकों और सर्वलोकों में व्यापकरूप । जो वस्तु दुर्लभतर है वह शीघ्र ही मुझसे कहिये और दीजिये । श्रीभगवान्*जी बोले, हे पुत्र! सब भ्रम के नाश करने वाले और परम फलरूप ब्रह्म से विश्रान्ति होती है और वह जिस आत्मविवेक की समता से प्राप्त होती है वही आत्मविवेक तुझको होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार दैत्येन्द्र से कहकर विष्णु अन्तर्धान हो गये । फिर प्रह्लाद ने पुष्पाञ्जली दी और पूजा करके श्रेष्ठ आसन बिछा उस पर आप पद्मासन धरके बैठा और विधिसंयुक्त उत्तम शास्त्रों का पाठ करने लगा । जब पाठ करके निश्चिन्त हुआ तब विचारने लगा कि विष्णु ने मुझसे क्या कहा था, उन्होंने कहा था कि तुझको विवेक होगा । इसलिए संसारसमुद्र तरने के निमित्त शीघ्र ही विचार करूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस संसार आडम्बर में मैं कौन हूँ जो बोलता हूँ, देह और यह जगत् तो मैं नहीं, यह तो असत्य उपजा है और जड़रूप पवन से स्फुरणरूप होता है सो मैं कैसे होऊँ? यह देह भी मैं नहीं क्योंकि यह तो क्षण-क्षण में काल से लीन होता है और जड़ रूप है । श्रवणरूपी जड़ भी मैं नहीं, क्योंकि जो शब्द सुनते हैं वह शून्य से उपजा है त्वचा इन्द्रिय भी मैं नहीं इसका क्षण-क्षण विनाश स्वभाव है । प्राप्त हुआ अथवा न हुआ, यह इष्ट है, यह अनिष्ट है, इन्द्रियाँ आप जड़ हैं पर इनके जानने वाला चैतन्य तत्त्व है और चैतन्य के प्रमाद से ये विषय उपलब्धहोते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे न मैं त्वचा इन्द्रिय हूँ, और न स्पर्श विषय हूँ, यह जड़ात्मक है यह जो चच्चलरूपी तुच्छ जिह्वा इन्द्रिय है और जिसके अग्र में अल्प जल अणु स्थित है वही रस ग्रहण करता है, वह रस भी आत्मसत्ता करके लब्धरूप होता है आप जड़ है, इससे यह जड़रूप जिह्वा और रस मैं नहीं ये जो विनाशरूप नेत्र दृश्य के दर्शन में लीन हैं सो मैं नहीं और न मैं इनका विषयरूप हूँ, ये जड़ हैं । यह जो नासिका पृथ्वी का अंश है सो केवल आत्मा के आधार है यह आप जड़ है पर इसका जाननेवाला चैतन्य है,

----------


## ravi chacha

सो न मैं नासिका हूँ, न गन्ध हूँ, मैं अहं मम से और मन के मनन से रहित शान्तरूप हूँ और ये पञ्च इन्द्रियाँ मेरे में नहीं मैं शुद्ध चैतन्यरूप कलना कलंक से और चित्त से रहित चिन्मात्र और सबका प्रकाशक सबके भीतर बाहर व्यापक और निःसंकल्प निर्मल शान्तरूप हूँ । आश्चर्य है अब मुझको अपना स्वरूप स्मरण आता है । प्रकाशकरूप चैतन्य अनुभव अद्वैत मेरे अनुभव से स्थित है । सूर्य, घट, पटादिक सब पदार्थ मैं प्रकाशता हूँ । जैसे दीफक से उत्तम तेज भासे तैसे ही चैतन्य अनुभव से इन्द्रियों की वृत्ति स्फुरणरूप होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे तेज से चिनगारे स्फुरण होते हैं तैसे ही सर्वज्ञ अनुभव सत्ता से मन का मननरूप शक्ति फुरती है । जैसे सूर्य के तेज से मरुस्थल में मृगतृष्णा की नदी फुरती है तैसे ही अनुभव सत्ता से पदार्थ भासते हैं जैसे दीपक में शुक्लादि रंग भासते हैं तैसे ही इन पदार्थों में अहं आदिक पदार्थ भासते हैं वह जाग्रद्*वत् सब पदार्थों का प्रकाशक है, सबको अनुभव से भासता है और सब के भीतर आत्मभावसे स्थित है । जैसे बीज में अंकुर स्थित होता है तैसे ही चैतन्यरूप दीपक के प्रकाश से विकल्परूपी पदार्थों की शक्ति भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उष्णरूपी सूर्य, शीतल रूपी चन्द्रमा, घनरूपी पर्वत, द्रवतारूपी जल है और इसी प्रकार अनुभव सत्ता से सकल पदार्थ प्रकट होते हैं जैसे सूर्य के प्रकाश से घटपटादिक होते हैं । ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, इन्द्र ये सबके कारणरूप जगत् में स्थित हैं और इसका कारण अनुभव तत्त्व आदि अन्त से रहित और सब कारणों का कारण है । जैसे बरफ से शीतलता उपजती है तैसे ही अनुभव से जगत् उदय होता है । चित्त, चैत्य, दृश्य, दर्शन कलना से रहित प्रकाशरूप सत्ता मेरा आत्मा मुझको नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी से सर्वभूत उत्पन्न और स्थित होकर फिर लय होते हैं सो निर्विकल्प चैतन्य सबका आश्रयभूत आत्मा है । जो इस चित्त से अन्तःकरण में कल्पता है वही होता है । आत्मा से रहित सत्य भी असत्य हो जाता है । जो चैतन्य संवित् में कल्पित होता है सो उलटकर अपने स्वरूप को पाता है और जो चित्तसंवित् में कल्पितरूप नहीं होता वह नहीं भासता है । ये जो घट, पटादि पदार्थों के समूह भासते हैं वे विस्तृतरूप चिदाकाश दर्पण में प्रतिबिम्बत हैं और अनुभवसत्ता सब भूतों का आदर्शरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिनका चित्त नष्ट हो जाता है उन सन्त पुरुषों को ऐसे दृढ़भाव प्राप्त हैं और वे परम आकाशरूप आत्मा में अभ्यास से तन्मय हो जाते हैं अनुभवसत्ता पदार्थों के वृद्ध होने से वृद्ध नहीं होती और नष्ट होने से नष्ट नहीं होती । पदार्थों के भाव अभाव में सत्ता सामान्य ज्यों का त्यों है जैसे सूर्य के प्रतिबिम्ब में घट सत्य हो अथवा असत्य हो सूर्य ज्यों का त्यों है । संसार रूप नाना प्रकार की विचित्र रचना ऐसे आत्मा में स्थित है जैसे विचित्र गुच्छों के संयुक्त वृक्षों की पंक्ति की विचित्र रचना पर्वत पर स्थित होती है

----------


## ravi chacha

तैसे ही संसाररूप दृश्य नाना प्रकार की मञ्जरी को धरनेवाला आत्मसत्ता का वृक्ष है जितने भूतगण त्रिलोकी उदर में बर्तते हैं वे सब आत्मा से अभिन्नरूप हैं, ब्रह्मा से आदि तृणपर्यन्त सबका प्रकाशक आत्मा है । वह अनुभवसत्ता आदि अन्त से रहित है, जिसके सब आकार हैं और स्थावर जंगम सब जगत् भूत जाति अन्तर अनुभवरूप स्थित है वह एक अनुभव आत्मा मैं हूँ, दृष्टा दर्शन दृश्य सर्वरूप आत्मा मैं हूँ और सहस्त्रनेत्र सहस्त्रहस्त मेरे हैं । मै ही चिदाकाशरूप हूँ, सूर्य देह से आकाश में विचरता हूँ और पवन देह से बहता वायु वाहन पर आरूढ़ हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं विष्णुरूप शंख, चक्र, गदा पद्म के धरनेवाला हूँ, सब सौभाग्य देखनेवाला हूँ और सब दैत्यों को भगाता और नाश कर्ता मैं ही हूँ । मैं नाभिकमल से उत्पन्न हुआ हूँ, पद्मासन से निर्विकल्प समाधि में स्थितरूप ब्रह्मा हूँ और मनवृत्तिरूप को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ मैंने ही त्रिनेत्र आकार लिया है, गौरी मेरी अर्धाङ्गनी हैं और सृष्टि के अन्त में सबको मैं ही संहार करता हूँ जैसे कोई अपने अंगों को संकोच ले तैसे ही मैं संहार करता हूँ । त्रिलोकी रूपी मढ़ी की इन्द्ररूप होकर मैं पालना करता हूँ और कर्मों के अनुसार जैसा कोई भाव करे तैसा फल देता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तृणबेलि और गुच्छों में रस होकर मैं स्थित हूँ मैं ही उत्पत्तिकर्ता और चेतनरूप हूँ और लीला के निमित्त जगत् आडम्बर विस्ताररूप मैंने ही किया है, जैसे मृत्तिका के खिलौने बालक रच लेता है । मेरे में सब कर्म अर्पण करने से सब शान्ति प्राप्त होती है और मुझसे रहित कुछ वस्तु नहीं, मैं सत्तास्वरूप आदर्श हूँ, सब पदार्थ मेरे में प्रतिबिम्बित होते हैं, तब यह असत्यरूप भी सत्यता को प्राप्त होता है-इससे मुझसे भिन्न कुछ नहीं पुष्पों में सुगन्ध, पत्रों में सुन्दरता, पुरुषों में अनुभव और स्थावर जङ्गमरूप जो जगत् दृष्ट आता है वह सब मैं हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं सब संकल्प से रहित परमचैतन्य हूँ और अहं त्वं आदिक से परे हूँ, जल में रस शक्ति, अग्नि में उष्णता और बरफ में शीतलता मैं ही हूँ । जैसे काष्ठ में अग्नि है तैसे ही सबमें स्थित हूँ, सब पदार्थों में मैं परमात्मा व्यापक हूँ और सबको अपनी इच्छा से उपजाता हूँ । जैसे दूध में घृतशक्ति, जल में, रसशक्ति और सूर्य में प्रकाश शक्ति है तैसे ही मैं चैतन्यस्वरूप सब पदार्थों में स्थित हूँ । त्रिकाल का जगत् सब मेरे में स्थित है और मैं चित्त के उपचार, फुरने से रहित शुद्ध स्वरूप और सबका भरण और पोषण करनेवाला और वैराट्*राज होकर स्थित भया हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

त्रिलोकी का राज्य मुझको अपूर्व प्राप्त हुआ है जो शास्त्रों और देवों के दल बिना निरक्षित विस्तृत है । बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि मैं इतना बड़ा विस्तृतरूप हूँ और अपने आपमें नहीं समाता । मैं अनन्तरूप आत्मा अपनी इच्छा से आप प्रकाशता हूँ । जैसे क्षीर समुद्र अपनी उज्ज्वलता से शोभता है तैसे ही मैं भी अपने आपसे शोभता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जगतरूपी मटकी महाअल्परूप है-जैसे बिल में हाथी नहीं समाता तैसे ही मैं अपने आप में विस्तृतरूप से जगह में नहीं समाता । मैं कोटि ब्रह्माण्ड में व्यापक हूँ और ब्रह्मलोक से परे जो तत्त्वों का अन्त आता है उसके भी परे मैं अनन्तरूप हूँ । यह मैं नहीं, यह निर्बलता मेरे तुच्छरूप है । मैं तो आदि अन्त से रहित चैतन्य आकाश हूँ और मेरे में परिच्छिन्नता मिथ्या भासती थी मैं, तू, यह, वह आदिक मिथ्या भ्रम है । देह क्या पर क्या और अपर क्या, मैं तो सर्वव्यापक चैतन्यतत्त्व हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरे पितामह बड़े नीचबुद्धि थे जो ऐसे ऐश्वर्य को त्यागकर तुच्छ ऐश्वर्य में खचित हुए थे ।कहाँ यह महादृष्टि सर्व का कर्ता ब्रह्मवपु और कहाँ वह संसारभ्रम का राजा अनित्यरूप सुख भोग दुःखदायक । अनन्त सुख, परम उपशम स्वभाव, शुद्ध चैतन्य दृष्टि अब मेरे में हुई है । सब भाव पदार्थों में चैत्य से रहित मैं चैतन्य आत्मा स्थित हूँ । अब मुझको नमस्कार है, क्योंकि मेरी जय हुई है और जीर्णरूप संसारभ्रम से निकला हूँ । इससे मेरी जीत हुई है पाने योग्य आत्मपद पाया है और जीवन सार्थक हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा उत्तम समराज चक्रवर्ती में भी नहीं मिलता । ये जीव निरन्तर बोध को त्यागकर दुःखरूपी कार्यों मे रमते हैं । काष्ठ जल और मृत्तिका से संयुक्त जो पृथ्वी है उसको पाकर जो भुलायमान हुए हैं उनको धिक्कार है; वे कीट हैं । यह द्रव्य ऐश्वर्य अविद्यारूप हैं, अविद्या से उपजते हैं और अविद्यारूप इनका बढ़ना है । इनमें क्या गुण है जिस निमित्त यत्न करते हैं । इस जगत्*रूपी मढ़ी में कई वर्ष हिरण्यकशिपु ने राजसुख भोगा परन्तु उपशम जो शान्तिरूप है उसको न प्राप्त हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसने एक जगत् का राज किया है परन्तु जो सौ जगतों का राजसुख हो तो भी अनास्वाद है इससे वह जो समतारूप आत्मानन्द है सो नहीं प्राप्त होता । जब उस आत्मानन्द के स्वाद का यत्न हो तब प्राप्त हो, अन्यथा नहीं होता । जिस पुरुष को बड़े ऐश्वर्य और इन्द्रियों के सुख प्राप्त हुए हैं पर समता सुख से रहित है तो जानिये कि उसको कुछ ऐश्वर्य और सुख नहीं मिला और जिनको कुछ ऐश्वर्य और सुख नहीं प्राप्त हुआ पर समता सुख संयुक्त हैं उनको सब कुछ प्राप्त हुआ जानिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे परम अमृत से संपन्न हैं और अखण्डित सुख जो आत्मा है उस परमसुख को प्राप्त हुए हैं और आनन्दरूप हैं । जो अखण्ड पद को त्यागकर परिच्छिन्नता को प्राप्त है वह मूढ़ है और जो पण्डित और ज्ञानवान् है वह परिच्छिन्नता में प्रीति नहीं करता । जैसे ऊँट दूसरे पदार्थों को त्यागकर कण्टकों के पास धावता है और दूसरा पशु नहीं जाता तैसे ही मूढ़ बिना ऐसे कौन हैं जो आत्मसुख को त्यागकर जले हुए राजसुख में रमै और अमृत को त्यागकर नीमका पान करे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरे पितामह और जो बड़े सब मूढ़ हुए हैं वे इस परम अमृतरूप दृष्टि को त्यागकर राज कण्टक में प्रीतिमान् हुए हैं । कहाँ फूल फलादिक से संयुक्त नन्दनवन की भूमिका और कहाँ जले हुए मरुस्थल की भूमिका । तैसे ही कहाँ यह शान्तरूप बोधदृष्टि और कहाँ भोगों में आत्मबुद्धि । इससे ऐसा पदार्थ त्रिलोकी में कोई नहीं जिसकी मैं इच्छा करूँ । सब चैतन्यरूप है और अनुभव कर्त्ता चैतन्यतत्त्व स्वच्छसम भाव और निर्विकार सर्वदा, सर्व में सर्व ओर स्थित है । यह जैसे है तैसा पाया जाता है-ज्ञानवान् को प्रत्यक्ष है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सूर्य में प्रकाश चन्द्रमा में अमृत स्रवन, ब्रह्मा में महत्, इन्द्र में त्रिलोकपालन, विष्णुजी में सब ओर से पूर्ण लक्ष्मीशक्ति है, शीघ्र मनन कर्त्ता शक्ति मन की है, बलवान् शक्ति पवन में, दाहक अग्नि में, रसशक्ति जल में है और मौन से महातप की सिद्धता शक्ति और वृहस्पति में विद्या, देवताओं में विमानों पर आरूढ़ होकर आकाशमार्ग गमन करने की शक्ति है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पर्वतों में स्थिरता, वसन्त ऋतु में पुष्प, सब काल मेघों की शान्तशक्ति, यक्षों में ममत्वशक्ति, आकाश में निर्लेपता, बरफ में शीतलता, ज्येष्ठ आषाढ़ में तप्तता इत्यादिक देश, काल, क्रियारूप नाना प्रकार के आकार विकार जो त्रिकाल के उदर में स्थित हैं सो सर्वशक्ति स्वच्छ, निर्विकार कलनारूप कलंक से रहित चैतन्य की है सो इस प्रकार हो भासती है और वही आत्मतत्त्व सब पदार्थों जाति में व्यापक हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सूर्य का प्रकाश सब ओर से समान उदय होता है तैसे ही वह सर्व देश पदार्थों का भण्डार और सर्व का आश्रय भूत है, त्रिकाल उसी में कल्पितरूप होते हैं । जैसे अनुभव उसमें होता है तैसा ही तत्काल हो भासता है । जैसे जैसे चैतन्यतत्त्व में देश, काल और क्रिया द्रव्य का फुरना होता है तैसा ही तैसा भासता है । आत्मा में त्रिकालों की सम प्रतिमा फुरी है, उसमें फिर अनन्तकाल की प्रतिभा हुई है और शुद्ध चैतन्यतत्त्व सर्व ओर से पूर्ण है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

त्रैकालिक दृश्यसंयुक्त भासता है तो भी चैतन्यतत्त्व शेष रहता है और इसी को त्रिकाल का ज्ञान होता है । मधुर, कटुक आदिक भिन्न भिन्न रसों में एक समता भासती है । जैसे मधुरता पान करनेवाले जीवों को मधुरता भासती है और को नहीं भासती तैसे ही जो संकल्पकलना है सबको भोगता है । सूक्ष्म चैतन्यसत्तास्वरू   सब पदार्थों का अधिष्ठान है उससे अनागत होकर द्वैत जगत् भासता है और नाना प्रकार की जो पदार्थ लक्ष्मी है वह अत्यन्त दुःख को प्राप्त करती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब त्रिकाल का अनुभव होता है तब सबही सम भासता है । भाव पदार्थों मे जो पदार्थ हैं वे ईश्वर के हैं, उन भाव पदार्थों को त्यागकर भाव की भावना करने से दुःख सब नष्ट हो जाते हैं और संतुष्टता प्राप्त होती है इससे त्रिकाल को मत देखो, यह बन्धनरूप है । त्रिकाल से रहित जो चैतन्यतत्त्व है उसके देखने से विभाग कल्पना काल का अभाव हो जाता है और एक सम आत्मा शेष रहता है जिसको वाणीवश कर नहीं सकती और जो असत्य की नाईं निरन्तर स्थिर है उसकी प्राप्ति होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अनामय सिद्धान्त शून्यवादी की नाईं स्थित होता है निष्किञ्चन आत्माब्रह्म होता है अथवा सर्वरूप परम उपशम में लीन होता है और जिसका अन्तःकरण मलीन है और संकल्प में स्थित है उसको ज्यों का त्यों नहीं भासता-जगत् भासता है और जिसकी इच्छा नष्ट हुई है और परमपद का अभ्यास करता है उसको आत्मतत्त्व भासता है जो किसी जगत् के पदार्थ की वाञ्छा करता है और हेयोपादेय फाँसी से बाँधा है वह परमपद नहीं पा सकता जैसे पेट से बाँधा पक्षी आकाशमार्ग में नहीं उड़ सकता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो पुरुष संकल्पकलना संयुक्त है वह मोहरूपी जाल में गिर पड़ता है-जैसे नेत्रों बिना मनुष्य गिर पड़ता है संकल्प कलनाजाल से जिनका चित्त वेष्टित है वह विषयरूपीगढ़े में गिरा है और अच्युत पदवी को प्राप्त नहीं होता । मेरे पितामह कई दिन पृथ्वी में फुर-फुर के लीन हो गये हैं वे बालकवत् नीच थे । जैसे गढ़े में मच्छर लीन हो जाते हैं तैसे ही अज्ञान से वे परमतत्त्व को न जानते थे । भोगों की वाञ्छा जो दुःखरूप है अज्ञानी करते हैं और उससे भाव अभावरूप गढ़ और अन्धकूप में नष्ट होते हैं । और इच्छा और द्वेष से जो उठा है उसके बन्धायमान हुए हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे पृथ्वी में कीट मग्न होते हैं वे जीव उनके तुल्य हैं और जिनकी मृगतृष्णारूप जगत् के पदार्थों में ग्रहण त्याग की बुद्धि शान्त हुई है वे पुरुष जीते हैं, और सब नीच मृतकरूप हैं कहाँ निर्मल और अविच्छिन्नरूप चैतन्य चन्द्रमावत् शीतलता और कहाँ उष्णकाल कलंक संयुक्त चित्त की आस्था । अब मेरे आत्मा को नमस्कार है जो अविच्छिन्न प्रकाशता है और प्रकाश और तम दोनों का प्रकाश रूप है । हे चिदात्मा देव! मुझको तू चिरकाल से प्राप्त होकर परमानन्द हुआ है जो विकल्परूपी समुद्र से मेरा उद्धार किया है । जो तू है, वह मैं हूँ और जो मैं हूँ सो तू है तुझको नमस्कार है । संकल्प विकल्प कलना के नष्ट हुए अनन्तशिव आत्मतत्त्व का चन्द्रमा सदा निर्मल और उदितरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मलाभचिन्तन.........

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लाद बोले, कि जिनका नाम ‘ॐ’ है वह विकार से रहित ब्रह्म मैं हूँ । जो कुछ जगत् है वह आत्मस्वरूप, सत्य-असत्य से अतीत, चैतन्यस्वरूप और सब जीवों के भीतर है । सूर्यादिक में प्रकाश वही है अग्नि आदिक को उष्णकर्ता वही है और चन्द्रमा में शीत कर्ता वही है । अमृत का स्रवना आत्मा से ही है और इन्द्रियों के भोगों का भोक्ता अनुभवरूप वही है । राजा की नाईं खड़ा बैठा हूँ तो मैं कभी नहीं बैठा और चलता हूँ तो कभी नहीं चलता और न व्यवहार करता हूँ । मैं सदा शान्तरूप कर्ता हूँ किसी से लिपाय मान नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

त्रिकालों में समरूप हूँ और सर्वदा सर्व अवस्था में पदार्थों के उपजने और मिटने में सदा ज्यों का त्यों हूँ । ब्रह्मा से आदि तृणपर्यन्त सब जगत् में आत्मतत्त्व स्थित है पवन जो स्पन्दरूप है उसमें भी मैं अतिसूक्ष्म स्पन्दरूप हूँ, पर्वत स्थान जो अचल पदार्थ हैं उनसे भी मैं अचल हूँ, आकाश से भी अति निर्लेप हूँ । मन को भी आत्मा चलाता है-जैसे पत्रों को पवन चलाता है और इन्द्रियों को आत्मा फेरता है- जैसे घोड़े को सवार चलाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

समर्थ चक्रवर्ती राजा की नाईं मैं भोग भोगता हूँ और अपने ऐश्वर्य से आप शोभता हूँ । संसारसमुद्र में जरामरणरूपी जल के पार करनेवाला आत्मा है । यह सबसे सुलभ है और अपने आपसे जाना जाता है और बान्धव की नाईं प्राप्त होता है । आत्मा शरीररूपी कमलों के छिद्रों का भँवरा है और बिना खेंचे बुलाये सुलभ आ प्राप्त होता है । जो कोई अल्प भी उसको बुलाता है तो उसी क्षण वह उसके सम्मुख होता है इसमें कोई संशय और विकल्प नहीं । वह निष्कलंक और परम सम्पदावान् है और सदा स्वस्थरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रसदायक पदार्थों में जैसे रस स्वाद है, पुष्पों में सुगन्ध और तिलों मैं तेल है तैसे ही वह देव परमात्मा देहों में स्थित है तो भी अविचार के वश से नहीं जाना जाता, जैसे चिरकाल उपरान्त आया बान्धव अपने आगे आन स्थित हो तो भी उसको नहीं पहिचाना जाता । जब विचार उदय होता है तब आत्मा परमेश्वर को जान लेता है । जैसे किसी प्रियतम बान्धव के पाने से आनन्द उदय होता है तैसे ही आत्मदेव के साक्षात्कार से परम आनन्द उदय होता है

----------


## ravi chacha

और सब बान्धवपन नष्ट हो जाता है, जितनी कुछ दुष्ट चेष्टा है उसका अभाव हो जाता है, सब ओर से बन्धन फाँस टूट जाती है, सब शत्रु क्षय हो जाते हैं और आशा चिर नहीं फुरती-जैसे पर्वत को चूहा तोड़ नहीं सकता । ऐसे देव के देखे से सब, कुछ देखना होता है और सुने से सब कुछ सुनना होता है, उसके स्पर्श किये से सब जगत् का स्पर्श होता है और उसकी स्थित से सर्वजगत् स्थित भासता है । यह जो जाग्रत है सो संसार की ओर से स्वप्न है, उसी जाग्रत् से अज्ञान नष्ट हो जाता है और जितनी आपदाएँ हैं उनका कष्ट दूर हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मा के प्राप्त हुए आत्मामय हो जाता है और वह विस्तृतरूप आत्मा दीपकवत् साक्षीभूत होता है । जगत् की स्थिति में भोगों से राग उठा है, सब ओर से आत्मतत्त्व का प्रकाश भासता है औष भीतर शान्तरूप सबको अनुभव करनेवाला सब देहों में मैं स्थित हूँ । जैसे मिरचों में तीक्ष्णता स्थित है तैसे ही सब जगत् के भीतर बाहर मैं व्याप रहा हूँ ।जो कुछ जगत् के पदार्थ भासते हैं उन सब में ईश्वररूप सत्ता सामान्य स्थित है,

----------


## ravi chacha

आकाश में शून्यता, वायु में स्पन्दता, तेज में प्रकाश, जल में रस, पृथ्वी में कठोरता, चन्द्रमा में शीतलतारूप वही है और सब जगत् में अनुश्यूत एक आत्मतत्त्व ही व्याप रहा है । जैसे बरफ में श्वेत, और पुष्पों में गन्ध है तैसे ही सब देहों में आत्मा व्यापक है । जैसे सर्वगत काल है और सर्वव्यापक आकाश है तैसे ही सब जगत् में आत्मा व्यापक है । जैसे राजा की प्रभुता सबमें होती है तैसे ही मुझसे भिन्न और कोई कलना नहीं है जैसे धूलि को पकड़के आकाश को स्पर्श नहीं कर सकते, कमलों को जल स्पर्श नहीं करता और पाषाण को स्फुरणभ्रम स्पर्श नहीं करता तैसे ही मेरे साथ किसी का सम्बन्ध नहीं स्पर्श करता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुख दुःख का सम्बन्ध देह को होता है यदि चिरकाल रहे अथवा अबहीं नष्ट हो तो मुझको लाभ हानि कुछ नहीं जैसे दीपक की प्रभा रज्जु से नहीं बाँधी जाती तैसे ही आत्मा किसी से बाँधा नहीं जाता, सब पदार्थों के ग्रहण में अबन्धरूप है । जैसे आकाश किसी से बाँधा नहीं जाता और मन किसी से रोका नहीं जाता तैसे ही परमात्मा को देह इन्द्रिय का सम्बन्ध वास्तव में नहीं होता । यदि शरीर के टुकड़े हो जावें तो भी आत्मा का नाश नहीं होता-जैसे घट फूटे से दूध आदिक पदार्थ नहीं रहता परन्तु आकाश कहीं नहीं जाता वह ज्यों का त्यों ही रहता है तैसे ही देह के नाश हुए प्राणकला निकल जाती है

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्माका नाश नहीं होता और पिशाच की नाई उदय होकर भासता है । जिसका नाम मन है उस मन से जगत् भासित हुआ है और उसी में जड़ शरीर के नाश का निश्चय हुआ है हमारा क्या नाश होता है? जिसके मन से दुःख सुख की वासना नाश होती है सो भोगों से निवृत्त होकर सुख सम्पन्न होता है और ग्रहण करते भोगते अज्ञानी दुःख पाते हैं । यह बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि आत्मा के अज्ञान से मूढ़ दुःख पाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब मैंने आत्मतत्त्व देखा है, उससे मेरा भ्रम शान्त हो गया है और कुछ भी किसी से मुझको क्षोभ नहीं अब मुझे न कुछ भोगों के ग्रहण करने की इच्छा है और न त्याग की वाच्छा है, जो जावे सो जावे और जो प्राप्त हो सो हो न मुझको देहादि के सुख की अपेक्षा है, न दुःख के निवृत्त की अपेक्षा है सुख दुःख आवे और जावे मैं एकरस चिदानन्दस्वरूप हूँ जिस देह में वासना करने से नाना प्रकार की वासना उपजती है वह देहभ्रम मेरा नष्ट हो गया है वह वासना नहीं फुरती । इतने कालपर्यन्त मुझको अज्ञानरूपी शत्रु ने नाश किया था अब मैंने आपको जाना है

----------


## ravi chacha

और अब इसको मैं चूर्ण करता हूँ । इस शरीररूपी वृक्ष में अहंकाररूपी पिशाच था सो मैंने परम बोधरूपी मन्त्र से दूर किया है इससे पवित्र हुआ हूँ और प्रफुल्लित वृक्षवत् शोभता हूँ । मोहरूपी दृष्टि मेरी शान्ति हुई है, दुःख सब नष्ट हुए हैं और विवेकरूपी धन मुझको प्राप्त हुआ है । अब मैं परम ईश्वररूप होकर स्थित हुआ हूँ । जो कुछ जानने योग्य था सो मैंने जाना है और जो कुछ देखने योग्य था वह देखा है । अब मैं उस पद को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ जिसके पाने से कुछ पाने योग्य नहीं रहता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब मैंने आत्मतत्त्व को देखा है, विषयरूपी सर्प मुझको त्याग गया है, मोहरूपी कुहिरा नष्ट हो गया है इच्छा रूपी मृगतृष्णा शान्त हो गई और रागद्वेषरूपी धूलि से रहित सब ओर से निर्मल हुआ हूँ । अब मैं उपशमरूपी वृक्ष से शीतल हुआ हूँ और सब ओर से विस्तृरूप को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । अब मैंने सबसे उचित परमात्म देव को ज्ञान और विचार से पाया है और प्रकट देखा है अधोगति का कारण जो अहंकार है उसको मैंने दूर से त्याग दिया है और अपना स्वभाव रूप जो आत्मभगवान् सनातन ब्रह्म है जो अहंकार के वश विस्मरण हुआ था उसे अब चिरकाल करके देखा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इन्द्रियरूपी गढ़े में मैं गिरा था । और रागद्वेषरूपी सर्प से दुःख पाकर मृत्यु को प्राप्त हुआ था । मृत्यु की भूमिका टोये बिना तृष्णारूपी करंजुये की कुञ्जों में हैं भ्रमता रहा जहाँ कामरूपी कोयल के शब्द होते थे और जन्मरूपी कूप में दुःख पाता था । सुख के पाने की आशा में डूबा; वासनारूपी जाल में फँसा, दुःखरूपी दावाग्नि में जला और आशारूपी फाँसी से बँधा हुआ मैं कई बार जन्ममरण को प्राप्त हुआ था,क्योंकि अहंकार के वश हुए जन्म मृत्यु को प्राप्त होता है-जैसे रात्रि में पिशाच दिखाई दे और अधीरता को प्राप्त करे तैसे ही मुझको अहंकार ने किया था सो अब परमात्मारूप की मुझको तुमने प्रेरणा की है

----------


## ravi chacha

और अपनी शक्ति विष्णुरूप धारकर विवेक उपदेश किया और जगाया है । हे देव, ईश्वर! तुम्हारे बोध से अहंकाररूपी राक्षस नष्ट हुआ है । हे विभो! अब मैं उसको नहीं देखता जैसे दीपक से तम नहीं भासता । अहंकाररूपी जो यक्ष था और मन में जो वासना थी वह सब नष्ट हुई है । अब मैं नहीं जानता कि वे कहाँ गये-जैसे दीपक निर्वाण होता है तब नहीं जाता कि प्रकाश कहाँ गया । हे ईश्वर! तुम्हारे दर्शन से मेरा अहंभाव नष्ट हुआ है । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए चोरभय मिट जाता है तैसे ही देहरूपी रात्रि में अहंकार रूपी पिशाच उठा था वह अब नष्ट हुआ है । और अब मैं परम स्वस्थ हुआ हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वानरो से रहित वृक्ष स्वस्थ होता है तैसे ही मैं परम निर्वाण को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । अब मैं सम और शान्त बोध में जागा हूँ और चिरपर्यन्त चोरों से जो घिरा था सो अब छूटा हूँ । अब मेरा हृदय शीतल हुआ है और आशारूपी मृगतृष्णा शान्त हो गई है । जैसे जल से पर्वत की तप्तता मिटे और वर्षा से शीतलता को प्राप्त हो तैसे ही विवेकरूपी विचार से अहंकाररूपी तप्तता दूर हो गई है । अब मोह कहाँ और दुःख कहाँ; आशारूपी स्वर्ग कहाँ और नरक कहाँ; बन्*ध कहाँ और मुक्त कहाँ । अहंकार के होने से पदार्थ भासते हैं, अहंकार के गये इनका अभाव हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मूर्ति दीवार पर लिखी जाती है आकाश पर नहीं लिखी जाती तैसे ही अहंकार संयुक्त जो चेतन है वह नहीं शोभता तैसे ही उस में ज्ञान नहीं शोभता जब अहंकाररूपी मेघ का अभाव हो तब तृष्णारूपी कुहिरा भी नहीं रहता और शरत्काल के आकाशवत् स्वच्छ चित्त रहता है । निरहंकाररूपी जल में प्रसन्नतारूपी कमलों से शोभता है । हे आत्मा! तुझको नमस्कार है । इन्द्रियाँरूपी तेंदुये और चित्तरूपी बड़वाग्नि, दोनों जिससे नष्ट भये हैं ऐसे आत्मारूपी समुद्रआत्मा को नमस्कार है; जिससे अहंकार मेघ दूर हुआ है और दावाग्नि शान्त हुई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे जो आत्मा नन्दरूपी पर्वत है उस आनन्द के आश्रय मैंने विश्राम पाया है । हे देव! तुमको नमस्कार है । जिसमें आनन्दरूपी कमल प्रफुल्लित हैं और जिससे चित्तरूपी तरंग शान्त हुआ है ऐसा जो मानसरोवर मैं आत्मा हूँ उसको नमस्कार है । आत्मारूपी हंस संवित्*रूपी पंख हैं और हृदयरूपी कमलों से पूर्ण मानसरोवर, पर विश्राम करनेवाले को नमस्कार है । कालरूपी कलना से रहित निष्कलंक, सदा उदितरूप, सब ओर से पूर्ण और शान्त आत्मा तुझको नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं सदा उदित, शीतल हृदय का तम दूर करता, और सर्वव्यापक हूँ, परन्तु अज्ञान से अदृष्ट हुआ था सो उस चैतन्य सूर्य को नमस्कार है । मन के मन से जो उपजे थे वह अब शान्त हुए हैं और मनको मन से और अहं को अहं से छेद के जो शेष रहे सो ही मेरी जय है । भावरूप जो दृश्य पदार्थ हैं उनको आत्मभाव से तृष्णा को तृष्णा के छेद से, अनात्मा को आत्मविचार द्वारा नष्ट किये से और ज्ञान से ज्ञेय को जाने से मैं निरहंकार पद को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ और भाव अभाव क्रिया नष्ट हो गई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं अब केवल स्वस्थित हूँ और निर्भय, निरहंकार, निर्मन, निष्पन्द, शुद्धात्मा हूँ । मेरा शरीर शव की नाईं स्थित है, लीला करके मैंने अहंकार को जीता है; परम उपशम को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ और परम शान्ति मुझको प्राप्त हुई है मोहरूपी बैताल और अहंकाररूपी राक्षस नष्ट हुए हैं; वासनारूपी कुत्सित भूमिका से मुक्त और विगतज्वर हुआ हूँ और तृष्णारूपी रस्सी से जो बँधा हुआ देहपिंजर था और उसमें अहंकाररूपी पक्षी फँसा था सो तृष्णारूपी रस्सी विवेकरूपी कतरनी से काटी है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब जाना नहीं जाता कि शरीररूपी पिंजरे से अहंकाररूपी पक्षी कहाँ निकल गया । अज्ञानरूपी वृक्ष में अहंकार रूपी पक्षी रहता था आत्मा के जानने से जाना नहीं जाता कि कहाँ गया? दुराशारूपी दुर्मति ने धूसर किया था, भोगरूपी भस्म ने शुद्ध दृष्टि दूर की थी और वासना से हम मृतक हो गये थे । इतने काल से मैं चित्तकी भूमिका में मिथ्या अहंकार को प्राप्त हुआ था । अब मैं आनन्दित हुआ हूँ आज ही मेरी बड़ी शोभा बढ़ी है, अहंकाररूपी महामेघ नष्ट हुआ है और उसमें तृष्णारूपी श्यामता थी वह नष्ट हुई है । अब मैं निर्मल आकाशवत् शोभता हूँ, अब मैंने आत्म भगवान् देखा है और अपने स्वरूप को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ और अनुभवरूप सदा प्राप्त है । प्रभुता के समूह के आगे अज्ञान अल्परूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लादोपाख्यान   संस्तवन
प्रहलाद बोले, हे महात्मा पुरुष! तुझको नमस्कार है । तू सर्वपद से अतीत आत्मा चिर काल में मुझको स्मरण आया है और तेरे मिलने से मेरा कल्याण हुआ है । हे भगवन् तुमको देखकर सब ओर से नमस्कार करता हूँ और हृदय से तुमको आलिंगन करूँगा । त्रिलोकी में तुझसे अन्य बान्धव कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तू सबसे सुखदायक है और सबका तू ही संहार करता और रक्षा करता है और देने और लेनेवाला भी तू ही है । अब तू क्या करेगा और कहाँ जावेगा? तूने अपनी सत्ता से विश्व को पूर्ण किया है और विश्वरूप भी तू ही है । अब सब ओर से मैं तुझको देखता हूँ और मेरे से अनेक जन्म का अन्तर पड़ा था पर अब कल्याण हुआ जो तुझको देखा । तू अत्यन्त निकट है और परम बान्धवरूप है-तुझको नमस्कार है । तू सबका कृतकृत्यरूप कर्त्ता हर्त्ता है और संसार तेरा नृत्य है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे नित्य , निर्मल स्वरूप! तुझको नमस्कार है । शंख, चक्र, गदा और पद्म के धारनेवाले विष्णु और अर्ध चन्द्रमा के धारनेवाले सदाशिवरूप तुझको नमस्कार है । हे सहस्त्रनेत्र, इन्द्र! तुझको नमस्कार है । पद्मज ब्रह्मा सब देवविद्या का सम्बन्ध तू ही है । तेरे में कुछ भेद नहीं तो तुम्हारे हमारे में भेद कैसे हो? जैसे समुद्र और तरंगों का संयोग अभेद है तैसे ही तेरा और मेरा संयोग अभेद है । तू ही अनन्त और विचित्ररूप है और भाव- अभावरूप जगत् के धरनेवाली नीति है-जो जगत् की मर्यादा करती है । हे दृष्टारूप! तुझको नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे सर्वज्ञ! सर्वस्वभावरूप आत्मदेव! जन्मप्रति जन्म मैं बहुत दुःखमार्ग में विचरा हूँ और तेरी माया से चिरकाल दग्ध हुआ हूँ । हे देवेश । देशलोक मैंने अनन्त देखे हैं और दृश्य दृष्टा भी अनेक देखे हैं परन्तु किसी से तृप्त न हुआ । जगत् को जिस और देखूँ उसी ओर से काष्ठ, पाषाण, जल, मृत्तिका आकाश दृष्ट आता था अब मुझे बिना कुछ और दृष्ट नहीं आता अब वाञ्छा किसकी करूँ जब तुझको देखा है और उपलब्धस्वरूप को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । तुझको नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

नेत्रों की श्यामता में जो पुतलीरूप स्थित है और रूप को देखता है वह साक्षीभूत भीतर कैसे नहीं देखता? जो त्वचा में स्पर्श करता है और शीत उष्णादिक को जानता है ऐसा सर्व अंगों में व्यापक अनुभवकर्ता है-जैसे तिलों में तेल व्यापक होता है । उसको अनुभव कोई नहीं करता । जो शब्द को श्रवण इन्द्रिय के भीतर ग्रहण करता है उस शब्दशक्ति को जो जाननेवाली सत्ता है और जिसमें शब्दशक्ति का विचार होता है इससे रोम खड़े हो आते हैं सो सत्ता दूर कैसे हो?जो जिह्वा के अग्र में रस स्वाद को ग्रहण करता है उस रस के अनुभव करनेवाली सत्ता दूर कैसे हो?

----------


## ravi chacha

नासा में जो ग्रहणशक्ति है उसको गन्ध आती है उसको अनुभव करनेवाली अल्प सत्ता है सो सम्मुख कैसे न हो? वेदवेदान्त, सप्तसिद्धान्त पुराण और गीता से जो जानने योग्य आत्मा है उसको जब जाना तब विश्राम कैसे न हो? वह तो परावर परमात्मा पुरुष है । जिन भोगों की मैं तृष्णा करता था वह भोग विद्यमान रमणीय हैं तो भी तेरे दर्शन से रस नहीं देते । हे स्वच्छरूप निर्मल प्रकाश! तू सूर्यभाव होकर प्रकट हुआ है और तेरी सत्ता से चन्द्रमा शीतल हुआ है, तेरी सत्ता से पृथ्वी स्थित है, सत्ता से देवता आकाशमार्ग में विचरते हैं और तेरी सत्ता से आकाश में आकाशभाव है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरी अहंता तेरे में तत्त्व को प्राप्त हुई है, तेरे और मेरे में भेद कुछ नहीं । तुझे और मुझे नमस्कार है । मैं सम, स्वच्छ, साक्षीरूप, निर्विकार और देश, काल पदार्थ के परिच्छेद से रहित हूँ । मन जब क्षोभ को प्राप्त होता है तब इन्द्रियों की वृत्ति स्फुरणरूप होती है और प्राण, अपानशक्ति जब उल्लास को प्राप्त होती है तब देहरूपी यन्त्र बहता है उस यन्त्र में चर्म अस्थि आदिक लकड़ियाँ और रस्सी हैं, इन्द्रियरुपी घोड़े हैं और मनरूपी सारथी चलानेवाला है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस देहरूपी रथ में मैं चेतन रूप स्थित हूँ, परन्तु मैं किसी में आस्था नहीं करता । देह रहे अथवा गिरे मुझको कुछ इच्छा नहीं, मैं अब आत्मलाभ को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ और चिरकाल से पीछे उपशम को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । जैसे कल्प के अन्त में जगत् शान्ति को प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही दीर्घ संसारमार्ग में चिरकाल तक भ्रमता भ्रमता अब विश्राम को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । जैसे कल्प के अन्त में वायु चलता रह जाता है । हे सर्वरूपात्मा! तुझको नमस्कार है-जो तुझको और मुझको इस प्रकार जानते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे देव! सम्पूर्ण जगत्*जाल जो विस्तृतरूप है उसका तुमने कदाचित् स्पर्श नहीं किया-तुम्हारी जय हो । जैसे पुष्पों में गन्ध और तिलों में तेल रहता है तैसे ही तुम सब देहों में रहते हो । तुम सर्व जगत् के प्रकाशक दीपक हो । उत्पत्ति और प्रलयकर्ता और सदा अकर्तारूप तेरी जय है तेरे परमाणु चिद्*अणु में यह विस्ताररूप जगत् स्थित है जैसे वटभीज में वृक्ष होता है, फिर और में और होता है तैसे ही चिद्*अणु में जगत् है । जैसे आकाश में एक बादल के अनेक आकार दृष्ट आते हैं तैसे ही चित्तकला फुरने से अनेक पदार्थ भ्रमरूप भासते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

इस संसार के जो क्षणभंगुररूप पदार्थ हैं इनकी अभावना किये से अब भाव अभाव से रहित भाव को देखता हूँ । मुझे अब यह निश्चय हुआ है कि मान, मद, क्रोध और कलुषता, कठोरता आदिक विकारों में महापुरुष नहीं डूबते पर जिनकी नीच प्रवृत्ति है वे इन दोषों और अवगुणों में डूबते हैं । पूर्व जो मेरी महादुरात्मा नीच अवस्था थी उसको स्मरण करके अब मैं हँसता हूँ कि कौन था और क्या जानता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरे आत्मा! मैं उस पद को प्राप्त हुआ था जहाँ चिन्तारूपी अग्नि की ज्वाला थी और दग्ध हुए जीर्ण संसार के आरम्भ थे पर अब देह रूपी नगर में स्फाररूपी परमार्थ की जय है और अब दुःख ग्रहण कर नहीं सकते । जहाँ दुष्ट इन्द्रियाँरूपी घोड़े और मनरूपी हाथी जाता था उस भोगरूपी शत्रु को अब चारों ओर से भक्षण किया है और निष्कण्टक राजा चक्रवर्ती हुआ हूँ । तू परम सूर्य है और परम आकाश में तेरा मार्ग है, उदय-अस्त से रहित तू नित्य प्रकाशरूप है और सबके भीतर बाहर प्रकाशता है । अब मैं भोगों को लीलारूप देखता हूँ-जैसे कामी कामिनी को देखे परन्तु इच्छा से रहित हो तैसे ही तू ग्रहण करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

नेत्ररूपी झरोखे में बैठकर तू रूप विषय को ग्रहण करता है और अपनी शक्ति से इसी प्रकार सब इन्द्रियों में वही रूप धारकर शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गन्ध विषयों को ग्रहण करता है । ब्रह्मकोटर में जो देश है उनमें प्राण अपान शक्ति से तू ही विचरता है, ब्रह्मपुरी में जाता है और क्षण में फिर आताहै और सब जगत् देहों में तू ही विचरता है ।देहरूपी पुष्पों में तू सुगन्ध है, देहरूपी चन्द्रमा में तू अमृत है, देहरूपी वृक्ष में तू रस है और देहरूपी बरफ में तू शीतलता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दूध में घृत, काष्ठ में अग्नि, उत्तम स्वादों में स्वाद,तेज में प्रकाश और सर्व असर्व की सिद्धकला पूर्ण तू ही है और सर्व जगत् का प्रकाशक भी तू ही है ।वायु में स्पन्द, मन में मुदिता और अग्नि में तेज तुझी से सिद्ध है, प्रकाशमें प्रकाश तू है और सब पदार्थों को सिद्धकर्ता दीपक तू है पर लीन हुए से जाना नहीं जाता कि कहाँ गया । संसार में जितने पदार्थ और अहं त्वं आदिक शब्द हैं वे ऐसे हैं जैसे सुवर्ण में भूषण होते हैं सो तूने अपनी लीला के निमित्त किये हैं और आपही प्रसन्न होता है । जैसे मन्द वायु से खण्ड-खण्ड हुए बादल के हाथी आदिक आकार हो भासते हैं तैसे ही तू भौतिक दृष्टि से भिन्न भिन्न रूप भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे देव! ब्रह्मांडरूपी मोती में तू निरिच्छित व्यापक है भूतोंरूपी जो अन्न का तू खेत है और चेतनरूपी रस से बढ़नेवाला है । तू अस्त की नाईं स्थित है अर्थात् इन्द्रियों के विषयों से रहित अव्यक्तरूप है और सब पदार्थों का प्रकाशक है । जो पदार्थ शोभा संयुक्त विद्यमान होता है पर यदि तेरी सत्ता उसमें नहीं होती तो वह अस्त होता है-जैसे सुन्दर स्त्री भूषणों सहित अन्धे के आगे स्थित हो तो वह अस्तरूपी होता है तैसे ही विद्यमान पदार्थ हो और तू न कल्पे तो अस्त हो जाता है । जैसे दर्पण में मुख का प्रतिबिम्ब होता है उसको देखकर अपनी सुन्दरता बिना कोई प्रसन्न नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे आत्मा! तेरे संकल्प बिना देह काष्ठ लोष्ठवत् होती है । जब पुर्यष्टक शरीर से अदृष्ट होती है तब सुख दुःख आदिक क्रम नष्ट हो जाता है और किसी का ज्ञान नहीं होता-जैसे तम में कोई पदार्थ दृष्टि नहीं आता । तेरे देखने से सुख-दुःख आदिक स्थित होते हैं- जैसे सूर्य की दृष्टि से प्रातःकाल शुक्लवर्ण से प्रकाश आता है । जब अपने स्वरूप को प्राप्त होता है तब अज्ञानरूप सर्वविकार नष्ट हो जाते हैं-जैसे प्रकाश से अन्धकार नष्ट होता है तो पदार्थ ज्यों का त्यों भासता है तैसे ही अज्ञान के नष्ट हुए से आत्मा ज्यों का त्यों भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जो मनरूप तू है तेरे उपजने से सुख-दुःख की लक्ष्मी उपज आती है और तेरे अभाव हुए से सब नष्ट हो जाते हैं । स्वरूप से तू अनामयरूप है और क्षणभंगुर देह में जो मन ने आस्था की है सो महा सूक्ष्म अणु निमेष के लक्ष भाग ऐसा सूक्ष्म है सुख दुःखादिक की भावना करके अनीश्वरता को प्राप्त हुआ है तेरे प्रमाद से फुरनरूप होता है और तेरे देखने से सर्व लीन हो जाते हैं । यह जो पुर्यष्टक तेरारूप है उसके देखने से क्षीण पदार्थ जाति भासि आते हैं-जैसे नेत्रों के खौलने से रूप भासथा है और मन के अन्तर्धान होने से सर्व नष्ट हो जाता है । और फिर किसी से ग्रहण नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो वस्तु क्षणभंगुर है उससे कुछ कार्य सिद्ध नहीं होता-जैसे बिजली के चमकने से कोई कार्य सिद्ध नहीं होता तैसे ही अन्तर्धान होने से देह से कुछ अर्थ सिद्ध नहीं होता । जो उपजकर तत्काल नष्ट हो जाता है उससे क्या कार्य सिद्ध हो? देहादिक जड़ और नाशवन्त हैं और जो सबको प्रकाशता है वह सदा निर्विकार सच्चिदानन्दरूप है । सुख दुःख आदिक अज्ञानी के चित्त को स्पर्श करते हैं और जिसका समचित्त है उसको स्पर्श नहीं करते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे देव! ये जो सुखदुःख आदिक अविवेक के आश्रय हैं सो अविवेक नष्ट हो गया । तू निरीह निरंश निराकार है और सत्य असत्य से परे भैरवरूप परमात्मा तेरी सदा जय है । तू सर्वशास्त्रों का असि पद है । जात अजातरूप सदा तेरी जय है, तेरे नाश और अविनासरूप की जय है और तेरे भाव और अभावरूप की जय है और जीतने और न जीतने योग्य तेरी जय है । माया हुलास और उपशान्ति को प्राप्त हुआ है तुझको नमस्कार है । हे निर्दोष! तेरे में स्थित होने से मेरे राग द्वेष मिट गये हैं । अब बन्ध कहाँ और मोक्ष कहाँ और आपदा, सम्पदा और भाव-अभाव कहाँ । अब मेरे सर्वविकार शान्त हुए हैं और सम समाधि में स्थित हुआ हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दैत्यपुरी प्रभञ्जनवर्णन
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार चिन्तनकर महाधैर्यवान् प्रह्लाद निर्विकार निरानन्द समाधि में ऐसे स्थित हुआ जैसे मूर्ति का पर्वत हो । जब बहुत काल अपने भुवन में सुमेरुवत् समाधि में स्थित रहा तब दैत्य उसको जगाने लगे परन्तु वह न जागा-जैसे समय बिना बीज अंकुर नहीं लेता-और पाँच सहस्त्र वर्ष समाधि में व्यतीत भये पर शरीर उसी प्रकार पुष्ट रहा । दैत्यों के नगर में शान्ति हो गई और वह परमानन्द आत्मा को प्राप्त हुआ, निरानन्द जो प्रकाश है सो प्रकाशमात्र रह गया और कलना सब मिट गई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतनाकाल जब इस प्रकार व्यतीत हुआ तब रसातलमण्डल में राजभय दूर हो गया और छोटे को बड़ा भक्षण करने लगा । निदान दैत्यमणडली की विपर्यय दशा हो गई और निर्बल को बलवान् मारके लूट ले गये । तब अनेक मल्ल मिलकर प्रह्लाद को जगाने लगे पर तो भी वह न जागा-जैसे सूर्यमुखी कमल को रात्रि में भँवरे गुञ्जार करें और तो भी वह प्रफुल्लित नहीं होता, मुँदा ही रहता है । संवित्कला जो चित् धातु हे सो उसके भीतर फुर्ती न भासती थी जैसे मूर्त्तका लीला सूर्यप्रकाश से रहित होता है तैसे ही उसे देखकर दैत्य उद्वेगवान् हुए और जहाँ किसी को सुखदायक देश स्थान मिला वहाँ जा रहे, मर्यादा सब दूर हो गई मत्सर होने लगा और पुरुष स्त्रियाँ रुदन करने और शोकवान् होने लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई मारे जावें, कोई लूटे जावें और कोई व्यर्थ अनर्थ कदर्थ करनेवाले हो गये । सब दैत्यतापरायण हुए बान्धव नष्ट हो गये और उपद्रव उत्पन्न होने लगे । दिशा के मुख अग्निरूप हो गये, देवता आन दिखाई देने लगे और दैत्य निर्बल को बाँध ले जाने लगे । दैत्य मूलभूमि से रहित निर्लक्ष्मी उजाड़ से हो गये और दैत्यपुर में अनीति अकाण्ड उपद्रव हुआ । जैसे कल्प के अन्त में जीव दुख पाते हैं तैसे ही दैत्य दुःख पाने लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान्*चितविवेक
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार जब दैत्यपुरी की दशा हुई तब सम्पूर्ण जगत्जाल के क्रम पानेवाले विष्णुदेव, जो क्षीरसमुद्र में शेषनाग की शय्या पर शयन करनेवाले हैं, चतुर्मास वर्षाकाल की निद्रा से जागे और बुद्धि के नेत्रों से जगत् की मर्यादा विचारी तो देखा कि पाताल में प्रहलाद दैत्य समाधि में पद्मासन बाँधकर स्थित हुआ है और सृष्टि दैत्यों से रहित हुई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बड़ा कष्ट है कि अब देवता जीतने की इच्छा से रहित होकर आत्मपद में स्थित हो जावेंगे और जब देवता और दैत्यों का विरोध रहता है तब जीतने के निमित्त याचना करते हैं कि दैत्य नष्ट होवें । अब सब देवता निर्द्वन्द्व रूप होकर परमपद को प्राप्त होवेंगे । जैसे रस से रहित बेलि सूख जाती है तैसे ही अभिमान और इच्छा से रहित देवता जगत् की ओर से सूखकर आत्मपद को प्राप्त होंगे । जब देवताओं के समूह शान्ति को प्राप्त होंगे तब पृथ्वी में यज्ञ तपादिक उत्तम क्रिया निष्फल हो जावेगी न कोई करेगा, न किसी को प्राप्त होगा, और जब पृथ्वी लोक से शुभ से शुभक्रिया नष्ट हुई तब लोक भी नष्ट हो जावेंगे

----------


## ravi chacha

अकाण्ड प्रलय प्रसंग होगा और सब मर्यादा क्रम जगत् का नष्ट हो जावेगा । जैसे धूप से बरफ नष्ट होती है तैसे ही जगत् क्रम नष्ट सब नष्ट होवेगा । इसके नष्ट हुए भी मुझको कुछ नहीं, परन्तु मैंने अपनी लीला रची है सो सब नष्ट हो जावेगी । तब मैं भी इस शरीर को त्यागकर परम पद में स्थित हूँगा और अकारण ही जगत् उपशम को प्राप्त होगा, इसमें मैं कल्याण नहीं देखता । जो दैत्यों के उद्वेग से रहित देवता भी शान्त हो जावेंगे तो तप क्रिया नष्ट हो जावेगी और जीव दुःखी होकर नष्ट हो जावेंगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे मैं जगत्कर्म को स्थापन करूँ कि परमेश्वर की नीति इसी प्रकार है । अब रसातल को जाऊँ और जगत् की मर्यादा ज्यों की त्यों स्थापन करूँ पर जो मैं प्रह्लाद से भिन्नपाताल का राज्य करूँगा तो वह देवताओं का शत्रु होगा इससे ऐसे भी न करूँगा । प्रह्लाद का यह अन्त का जन्म है और परम पावन देह है और कल्प पर्यन्त रहेगी । यह ईश्वर की नीति है सो ज्यों की त्यों है, इससे मैं जाकर दैत्येन्द्र प्रह्लाद को जगाऊँ कि अब वह जागकर जीवन्मुक्त हुआ है दैत्यों का राज्य करे । जैसे मणि मल से रहित प्रतिबिम्ब को ग्रहण करती है तैसे ही प्रह्लाद भी इच्छा से रहितहोकर प्रवर्त्त । इस प्रकार सृष्टि देवता दैत्यों से संयुक्त रहेगी और परस्पर इनका द्वेष न होगा और मेरी क्रीड़ा (लीला) अच्छी होगी । यद्यपि सृष्टि का होना न होना मुझको तुल्य है तो भी जो नीति है वह जैसे स्थित है तैसे ही रहे । जो वस्तु भाव में तुल्य हो उसका नाश और स्थित में प्रयत्न करना कुबुद्धि है, आकाश के हनन के यत्न के तुल्य है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लादोपाख्यान   नारायणवनोपन्यासय  ग
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार चिन्तन कर सर्वात्मा विष्णुदेव अपने परिवार सहित क्षीरसमुद्र से चले-जैसे मेघघटा एकत्र होकर चले-और आकर प्रह्लाद के नगर को प्राप्त हुए । वह नगर मानो दूसरा इन्द्रलोक था और प्रह्लाद के मन्दिर में देखा कि निकट दैत्य थे वे विष्णु जी को दूर से देखकर भाग गये-जैसे सूर्य से उलूकादिक भाग जावें । तब जो मुख्य दैत्य थे उनके साथ विष्णुजी ने दैत्यपुरीमें प्रवेश किया- जैसे तारासंयुक्त चन्द्रमा आकाश में प्रवेश करता है तैसे ही विष्णुजी गरुड़ पर आरूढ़ लक्ष्मी साथ चमर करती और अनेक ऋषि, देव सहित प्रह्लाद के गृह आये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आते ही विष्णुजी ने कहा, हे महात्मापुरुष! जाग! जाग! ऐसे कहकर पाञ्चजन्य शंख बजाया जिससे महाशब्द हुआ । फिर उस प्रह्लाद के कानों के साथ लगाया और जैसे प्रलयकाल में इकट्ठा मेघ का शब्द हो तैसे ही बड़े शब्द को सुनकर दैत्य पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़े । निदान शनैः शनैः दैत्येन्द्र को जगाया और प्राणशक्ति जो ब्रह्मरन्ध्र में थी वहाँ से विष्णुजी ने उठाई और वह शरीर में प्रवेश कर गई । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए सूर्य की प्रभा वन में प्रवेश कर जाती है तैसे नवद्वारों से प्रवेश कर गई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब प्राणरूपी तर्पण में चित्तसंवित् प्रतिबिम्बित होकर चैतन्य मुखत्व हुई और मनभाव को प्राप्त हुई और तब जैसे प्रातःकाल में कमल खिल आते हैं तैसे ही उसके नेत्र प्रफुल्लित हों आयें और प्राण और अपान नाड़ी में छिद्रों के मार्ग विचरने लगे । जैसे वायु से कमल स्फुरने लगते हैं तैसे ही मन और प्राणशक्ति से अंग फुरने लगे और जाग जाग शब्द जो भगवान् कहते थे उससे वह जगा और उसने जाना कि मुझको विष्णु भगवान् ने जगाया है और जैसे मेघ का शब्द सुनकर मोर प्रसन्न होता है तैसे वह प्रसन्न हुआ और मन में दृढ़ स्मृति हो आई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब त्रिलोकी के ईश्वर विष्णुदेव ने, जैसे पूर्व कमलोंद्भव ब्रह्मा से कहा था कि हे साधु! तू अपनी महालक्ष्मी को स्मरण कर कि तू कौन है । समय बिना देह के त्यागने की इच्छा क्यों की थी । जो ग्रहण त्याग के संकल्प से रहित पुरुष हैं उनको भाव अभाव के होने में क्या प्रयोजन है? उठकर अपने आचार में सावधान हो, तेरा यह शरीर कल्पपर्यन्त रहेगा और नष्ट नहीं होगा । इस नीति को ज्यों की त्यों मैं जानता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे आनन्दित! तू जीवन्मुक्त हुआ राज्य में स्थित हो । हे क्षीणमन! गतउद्वेग तेरा देह कल्पपर्यन्त रहेगा और फिर कल्प के अन्त में तू शरीर त्यागकर अपनी महिमा में स्थित होगा-जैसे घट के फूटे से घटाकाश महाकाश को प्राप्त होता है । अब तू निर्मल दृष्टि को प्राप्त हुआ है; लोकों का परावर तूने देखा है और अब तू जीवन्मुक्त विलासी हुआ है । हे साधु! द्वादश सूर्य जो प्रलयकाल में तपते हैं उदय नहीं हुए तो तू क्यों शरीर त्यागता है;

----------


## ravi chacha

उन्मत्त पवन जो त्रिलोकी की भस्म उड़ाने वाला वह तो नहीं चला है और देवताओं के विमान उससे नहीं गिरे तू क्यों व्यर्थ शरीर त्यागता है? सब लोगों के शरीर सूखे वृक्ष की मञ्जरीवत् नहीं सूखे; पुष्कर मेघ और वह बिजली फुरने नहीं लगी पर्वत तो युद्ध करके परस्पर नहीं गिरने लगे । अब तक मैं भूतों को खेंचने नहीं लगा लोकों में विचरता हूँ । यह अर्थ है यह मैं हूँ, यह पर्वत है,ये भूतप्राणी हैं, यह जगत् है, यह आकाश है, तू देह मन त्याग; देह को धारे रह ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे साधो । जो जीव अज्ञानयोग से शिथिल हुआ है अर्थात् जिसकी देह में आत्मा अभिमान है कि मैं और मम से व्याकुल रहता है और दुःखों से जीर्ण होता है उसको मरना शोभता है । जिसको तृष्णा जलाती है और हृदय में संसारभावना जीर्ण करता है और जिसके मनरूपी वन में चित्तरूपी लता दुःख सुखरूपीपुष्पों से प्रफुल्लित है और उदय होती है उसको मरना श्रेष्ठ है । जो पुरुष अपनी देह में आधि व्याधि दुःखों से जलता है और जिसके हृदय में कामक्रोध रूपी सर्प फुरते हैं और देहरूपी सूखा वृक्ष निष्फल है और चित्त चञ्चल है ऐसी देह के त्यागने को लोक में मरना कहते हैं; स्वरूप से नाश किसी का नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या ज्ञानी का हो क्या अज्ञानी का हो । हे साधो! जिसकी बुद्धि आत्मतत्त्व के अवलोकन से उपशम नहीं होती ऐसा जो यथार्थदर्शी ज्ञानवान् है और जिसका हृदय रागद्वेष से रहित शीतल हुआ है और दृश्यवर्ग को साक्षीभूत होकर देखता है उसका जीना श्रेष्ठ है । जो पुरुष सम्यक् ज्ञान द्वारा हेयोपादेय से रहित है और चेतनतत्त्व में तद्*रूप चित्त हुआ है, जिसने संकल्प मल से रहित चित को आत्मपद में लगाया है

----------


## ravi chacha

और जिस पुरुष को जगत् के इष्ट-अनिष्ट पदार्थ समान भासते हैं और शान्तचित्त हुआ लीलावत् जगत् के कार्य करता है, जो इष्ट-अनिष्ट की प्राप्ति में राग द्वेष नहीं करता, जिसे ग्रहण त्याग की बुद्धि उदय नहीं होती और जिसके श्रवण और दर्शन किये से औरों को आनन्द उपजता है उसका जीना शोभता है । जिसके उदय हुए से जीवों के हृदयकमल प्रफुल्लित होते हैं उसका चिरजीना प्रकाशवान् शोभता है और वही पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रमावत् सफल प्रकाशता है-नीच नहीं शोभते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लादबोध
श्री भगवान् बोले, हे साधो! यह जो देहसंग दृष्टि आती है उसका नाम जीना कहते हैं और इस देह को त्यागकर और देह में प्राप्त होने का नाम मरना है । हे बुद्धिमान! इन दोनों पक्षों से अब तू मुक्त है, तुझको मरना क्या है जीना क्या है-दोनों भ्रममात्र हैं । इस अर्थ के दिखाने के निमित्त मैंने तुझसे मरना और जीना कहा है कि गुणवानों का जीना श्रेष्ठ है और मूढ़ों का मरना श्रेष्ठ है पर तू न जीता है,न मरेगा । देह के होते हुए भी तू विदेह है और तेरे आकाश की नाईं अंग हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे आकाश में वायु नित्य चलता है परन्तु उससे आकाश निर्लेप रहता है तैसे ही तू देह में निर्लेप रहेगा । देह, इन्द्रियाँ, मन आदिक की क्रिया सब तुझसे होती हैं, सबका कर्ता और सत्ता देने वाला तू ही है और स्वरूप से सदा अकर्त्ता है । जैसे वृक्ष की ऊँचाई का कारण आकाश है तैसे ही तेरे में कर्तव्य है । तू अब जागा है, तूने वस्तु ज्यों की त्यों जानी है और तू अस्ति नास्ति सर्व का आत्मा है यह परिच्छिन्नरूप जो देह है सो अज्ञानी का निश्चय है और यह केवल दुःखों का कारण है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तू तो सर्व प्रकार सर्वात्मा चेतन प्रकाश है, तेरी बुद्धि आत्मपरायण है और तुझको देह अदेह क्या और ग्रहण और त्याग क्या । जो तत्त्वदर्शी पुरुष हैं उनका भावपदार्थ उदय हो अथवा लीन हो और प्रलयकाल का पवन चले तो भी उसको चला नहीं सकता और जिसका मन भाव अभाव से रहित है यह जो पर्वत के ऊपर पर्वत पड़े और चूर्ण हो और कल्प की अग्नि में जलने लगे तो भी अपने आपमें स्थित है-चलायमान नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब भूत स्थित होवें; इकट्ठे नष्ट हो जावें अथवा वृद्ध होवें वह सदा अपने आपमें स्थित है इस देह के नष्ट हुए नाश नहीं होता और विरोधी हुए प्राप्त नहीं होता । इस देह में जो परमेश्वर आत्मा स्थित है वह मैं हूँ मेरा अनात्मा भ्रम नष्ट हो गया है और त्याग मिथ्या कल्पना उदय नहीं होती । जो विवेकी तत्त्ववेत्ता है उसका संकल्पभ्रम नष्ट हो जाता है और जो प्रबुद्ध पुरुष है वह सब क्रिया करता भी अकर्तापद को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह सर्व अर्थों में अकर्ता, अभोक्ता रहता है और जगत् के किसी पदार्थ की इच्छा नहीं करता । जब कर्तृत्व भोक्तृत्व शान्त होता है तब आत्मपद शेष रहता है । इस निश्चय की दृढ़ता को बुद्धि मान् और मुक्त कहते हैं । प्रबुद्ध पुरुष चिन्मात्ररूप है और सबको अपने वश करके स्थित है, वह ग्रहण किसका करे और त्याग किसका करे । ग्राह्य और ग्राहक शब्द भाव अविद्या है और देह इन्द्रियों से होता है सो ग्रहण करना क्या और त्याग करना क्या? जब ग्राह्य-ग्राहक भाव हृदय से दूर हुआ उसी का नाम मुक्त है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसको ऐसी स्थिति उदय होती है वह परमार्थसत्ता में सदा स्थित रहता है और वह पुरुषों में पुरुषोत्तम सुषुप्त की नाईं स्थित है, उसके अंगों की चेष्टा बोध को प्राप्त हुई है । परम विश्रान्तिमान् निरवासनिक पुरुषों की वासना भी जगत् में स्थित दृष्टि आती है और अर्द्ध सुषुप्त की नाईं चेष्टा करते हैं पर वे सब जगत् में आत्मा देखते हैं । वे आत्मविषयिणी बुद्धि से सुखमें हर्षवान् नहीं होते और दुख में भी शोकवान् नहीं होते एकरस आत्मपद में स्थित रहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

नित्य प्रबुद्ध पुरुष कार्यभाव को ग्रहण करता है पर जैसे इच्छा से रहित दर्पण प्रतिबिम्ब को ग्रहण करता है तैसे ही भली बुरी भावना उसको स्पर्श नहीं करती । वह आत्मपद में जाग्रत है और संसार की ओर से सोया है और सुषुप्तिरूप है । जैसे पालने में सोया हुआ बालक स्वाभाविक अंग हिलाता है तैसे ही उसका हृदय सुषुप्तिरूप है और व्यवहार करता है । हे पुत्र! तू अजात परमपद को प्राप्त हुआ है । तू इस देह से ब्रह्मा का एक दिन भोगेगा और इस राजलक्ष्मी को भोगकर फिर अच्युत परमपद को प्राप्त होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लादाभिषेक
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! अद्भुत जिसका दर्शन है ऐसे जगत्*रूपी रत्नों के डब्बे विष्णुदेव ने जब शीतलवाणी से इस प्रकार कहा तब प्रहलाद ने नेत्रों को खोलकर धैर्य सहित कोमल वचन और मननभाव को ग्रहण करके देखा और चर्मदृष्टि से बाहर देखा कि बड़ा कल्याण हुआ है । परमेश्वर अपना आपस्वरूप अनन्त आत्मा है और सर्वसंकल्प से रहित आकाशवत् निर्मल है। अब मुझको शोक है, न मोह है और न वैराग से देहत्याग की चिन्ता है जो कुछ कार्य भयदायक होता है सो एक आत्मा के विद्यामान रहते शोक कहाँ, नाश कहाँ, देहरूपी संसार कहाँ,

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार की स्थिति कहाँ, भय कहाँ और अभयता कहाँ, मैं यथाइच्छित अपने आपमें स्थित हूँ । इस प्रकार मैं निर्मल विस्तृतरूप केवल पावन में स्थित हूँ और संसारबन्धन को त्यागकर विरक्त हुआ हूँ । जो अप्रबुद्ध मूढ़ हैं उनकी बुद्धि में हर्ष शोक चिन्ता विकार सदा रहता है । वे देह के भाव में सुख मानते हैं और अभाव में दुःखी होते हैं । यह चिन्तारूपी विष की पंक्ति मूढ़ों को लिपायमान होती है । यह इष्ट है, यह अनिष्टहै, यह ग्रहण करने योग्य है; इस प्रकार मूर्खों के चित्त की अवस्था डोलायमान होती है पण्डितों की नहीं होती । मैं भिन्न हूँ और वह भिन्न है यह अज्ञान से अन्धवासना है,

----------


## ravi chacha

शुद्ध बुद्धि के विद्यमान नहीं रहती जैसे सूर्य की किरणों से रात्रि दूर रहती है तैसे ही यह वासना दूर रहती है । यह त्याग और यह ग्रहण कीजिये सो मिथ्याचित्त का भ्रम है और उन्मत्त अज्ञानी के हृदय में होता है, ज्ञानवान् के हृदय में यह भ्रम उदय नहीं होता । हे कमलनयन! सर्व तू ही है और विस्तृत आत्मरूप है । हेयोपादेय और द्वैतभाव कल्पना कहाँ है? यह सम्पूर्ण जगत् विज्ञानरूप सत्ता का आभास है । सत्य असत्यरूप जगत् में ग्रहण त्याग किसका कीजिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

केवल अपने स्वभाव से दृष्टा और दृश्य का विचार किया है उसमें मैं प्रथम क्षीण विश्रान्तवान् हुआ था अब भाव अभाव-जग् के पदार्थों से मुक्त हुआ हूँ और हेयोपादेय से रहित आत्म तत्त्व मुझको भासता है और समभाव को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । अब मुझको संशय कुछ नहीं रहा, जो कुछ करता हूँ वह आत्मा से करता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

त्रिलोकी में तबतक पूजने योग्य है जबतक प्रलय नहीं हुआ इससे मैं आदरसंयुक्त पूजन करता हूँ तुम ग्रहण करो । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार दैत्यराज ने कहकर क्षीरसागर में शयन करनेवाले विष्णु को श्रेष्ठ सुमेरु की मणियों से पूजा और फिर शंख, चक्र, गदा, पद्म आदिक शस्त्रों का पूजन करके गरुड़ की पूजा की और फिर देवता और विद्याधरों की पूजा की । इस प्रकार भगवान् के आत्मस्वरूप का हृदय में ध्यान रखके परिवार संयुक्त पूजन किया,

----------


## ravi chacha

तब लक्ष्मी बोले, हे दैत्येश्वर! तू उठकर सिंहासन पर बैठ, मैं तुझको अपने हाथ से अभिषेक करता हूँ और पाञ्चजन्य शंख बजाताहूँ उसका शब्द सुनकर सब सिद्ध और और देवता आकर तेरा मंगल करेंगे । इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहकर विष्णुजी ने दैत्य को इस भाँति सिंहासन पर बैठाया जैसे सुमेरु पर मेघ आ बैठे और फिर क्षीरसमुद्र और गंगादि तीर्थों का जल मँगाके पाञ्चजन्य बजाया जिसके शब्द से सब सिद्धगण, ऋषि, ब्राह्मण, विद्याधर, देवता और मुनियों के समूह आये और सबने स्तुति की ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार अभिषेक देकर मधुसूदन बोले, हे निष्पाप! जब तक सुमेरुके धरनेवाली पृथ्वी और सूर्य चन्द्रमा का मण्डल है तबतक तू इष्ट अनिष्ट में समबुद्धि, वीतराग और क्रोध से रहित होकर राजभोग और राज्य की पालना कर । तुझको पूर्ण भूमिका प्राप्त हुई है उसमें स्थित होकर जैसे प्राप्त हो तैसे ही, हर्ष, शोक और उद्वेग से रहित होकर बिचरो हेयोपादेय से रहित हो तू बन्धवान् न होगा । संसार की स्थिति तूने सब देखी है और सबको जानता है अब मैं तुझको क्या उपदेश करूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तू राग द्वेष से रहित होकर राज भोग, अब दैत्यों का रुधिर धरती पर न पड़ेगा अर्थात् देवताओं के साथ विरोध न होगा । आज से देवता और दैत्यों का संग्राम गया । जैसे मन्दराचल से रहित क्षीरसमुद्र शान्तिमान् हुआ था तैसे ही सब जगत् स्वस्थ रहेगा । मोहरूपी तम तेरे हृदय से दूर हुआ है और सदा प्रकाशस्वरूप लक्ष्मी हुई है और अनन्त विलासों को राजलक्ष्मी से भोगता आत्मपद में स्थित रह ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लादव्यवस्था  र्णन
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहकर पुण्डरीकाक्ष परिवार संयुक्त चले मानो दूसरी संसार की रचना दैत्य के मन्दिर से चला है । तिस पीछे प्रह्लाद ने पुष्पाञ्जलि दी और क्रम से क्षीरसागर में पहुँचे और देवताओं को बिदा करके आप शेषनाग के आसन पर जैसे श्वेतकमल पर भँवरा बैठे तैसे स्वस्थ होकर बैठे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह दृष्टि अज्ञान के सम्पूर्ण मल के नाश करनेवाली है । प्रह्लाद को बोध की प्राप्ति जो अवस्था मैंने तुमसे कही है वह चन्द्रमा के मण्डलवत् शीतल है । जो मनुष्य बड़ा पापी हो और इसको विचारे तो वह भी शीघ्र ही परमपद को प्राप्त हो और जो पाप से रहित है उसकी क्या वार्त्ता कहिये केवल सम्यक् विचारकरके पाप नष्ट हो जाता है । वह कौन है जो इन वाक्यों को विचार के परमपद को न प्राप्त हो । हे रामजी! अज्ञानरूप पाप इसके विचार से नष्ट हो जाते हैं और पापों का कारण जो अज्ञान है उसका नाश करनेवाला यह विचार है-इससे विचार का त्याग का त्याग कदाचित् न करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जो प्रह्लाद की सिद्धता कही है इसको जो मनुष्य विचारे उसके अनेक जन्मों के पाप नष्ट हो जावे इसमें कुछ संशय नहीं । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! प्रह्लाद का मन तो परमपद में लग गया था पाञ्चजन्य शब्द से उसको विष्णुजी ने कैसे जगाया? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे निष्पाप, हे रामजी! लोक में मुक्ति दो प्रकार की है एक सदेह और दूसरी विदेह, उनका भिन्न-भिन्न विभाग सुन । जिस पुरुष की बुद्धि देहादिकों से असंसक्त है और जिसको ग्रहण त्याग की इच्छा नहीं

----------


## ravi chacha

और निरहंकार हुआ चेष्टा करता है उसको तुम सदेह मुक्त जानो और देहादिक सब नष्ट हो जावें फिर न जन्म मरण करे उसको विदेह मुक्त जानो । वह उस पद को प्राप्त होता है जो अदृश्यरूप है । अज्ञानी की वासना कच्चे बीज की नाईं है जो जन्मरूपी अंकुर को प्राप्त करती है और ज्ञानवान् मुक्त की वासना भूने बीज की नाईं जो जन्मरूपी अंकुर से रहित होती है । विदेह मुक्त की वासना का

----------


## ravi chacha

अंकुर दृष्टि नहीं आता जीवन्मुक्त पुरुष के हृदय में शुद्ध वासना होती है और पावनरूप परम उदारता सत्तामात्र नित्य आत्मध्यान में है और संसार की ओर से सुषुप्ति की नाईं शान्तरूप है । सहस्त्रवर्ष का अन्त हो जावे और शुद्ध वासना का बीज हृदय में हो तो वह पुरुष समाधि से जागेगा वह जीवन्मुक्त है । इससे प्रह्लाद के हृदय में शुद्ध वासना थी उससे पाञ्चजन्य शंख के शब्द से वह जागा । विष्णुजी

----------


## ravi chacha

सब भूतों के आत्मा हैं जैसे जिसकी इच्छा फुरती है तैसे ही तत्काल होता है और वे सर्वज्ञ और सबके कारण हैं जब विष्णु ने चिन्तना की तब प्रह्लाद जागा । आप अकारण है कोई इसका कारण नहीं यही सब भूतों का कारण है सृष्टि की स्थितिनिमित्त आत्मापुरुष ने विष्णुवपु धारा है और आत्मा के देखने ही से विष्णुजी का दर्शन होता है और विष्णु की आराधना से शीघ्र ही आत्मा का दर्शन होता है

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मा के देखने के निमित्त तुम भी इसी दृष्टि का आश्रय करो । तुम विराट्*रूप हो, इसी दृष्टि से शीघ्र ही आत्मपद की प्राप्त होगी। यह वर्षा काल की नदीवत् संसार असार बादल है सो विचाररूपी सूर्य के देखे बिना जड़ता दिखाता है । विष्णुरूप जो आत्मा है उसकी प्रसन्नता से बुद्धिमान को यह भाव स्वरूप माया नहीं बेधती । जैसे यक्षमाया जैसे यक्षमाया यन्त्रमन्त्रवाले को नहीं बेध सकती तैसे ही आत्मा की इच्छा से यह संसार माया घनता को प्राप्त होती है और आत्मा की इच्छा से निवृत्त होती है । यह संसारमाया ईश्वर की इच्छा से वृद्ध होती है-जैसे अग्नि की ज्वाला वायु से वृद्ध होती है और वायु ही से नष्ट होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लादविश्रान्  िवर्णन
इतना सुनकर रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्, सब धर्मों के वेत्ता! आपके वचन परम शुद्ध और कल्याणस्वरूप हैं जिनकों सुनकर मैं आनन्दवान् हुआ हूँ-जैसे चन्द्रमा की किरणों से औषध पुष्ट होती है-और आपके वचनों के सुनने को, जो पावन और कोमल हैं, जिसकी वाञ्छा है वह पुरुष जैसे पुष्पों की माला से सुन्दर छाती शोभती है तैसे ही शोभता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे गुरुजी! आप कहते हैं कि सब कार्य अपने पुरुष प्रयत्न से सिद्ध होते हैं, जो ऐसा है तो प्रह्लाद माधव के वर बिना क्यों न जागा-जब विष्णु ने वर दिया तब उसको ज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे राघव! प्रह्लाद को जो कुछ प्राप्त हुआ वह पुरु षार्थ से प्राप्त हुआ,पुरुषार्थ बिना कुछ प्राप्त नहीं होता। जैसे तिलों और तेल में कुछ भेद नहीं तैसे ही विष्णु भगवान् और आत्मा में कुछ भेद नहीं । जो विष्णु है वह आत्मा है

----------


## ravi chacha

और जो आत्मा है वह विष्णु है, विष्णु और आत्मा दोनों एक वस्तु के नाम हैं, जैसे विटप और पादप दोनों एक वृक्ष के नाम हैं । प्रह्लाद ने जो प्रथम अपने आपसे अपनी प्रेमशक्ति विष्णुभक्ति में लगाई सो आत्मशक्ति से लगाई, आत्मा से आप ही वर पाया और आप ही विचारकर अपने मन को जीता । कदाचित् आत्मा मैं आप ही अपनी शक्ति से जागता है अथवा विष्णुशक्ति से जागता है । हे रामजी! प्रहलाद चिरपर्यन्त आराधना करता प्रतापवान् हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विचार से रहित को विष्णु भी ज्ञान नहीं दे सकता । आत्मा के साक्षात्कार में मुख्य कारण अपने पुरुषार्थ से उपजा विचार है और गौण कारण वर आदिक है, इससे तू मुख्य कारण का आश्रय कर । प्रथम पाँचों इन्द्रियों को वश कर और चित्त को आत्मविचार में लगा । जो कुछ किसी को प्राप्त होता है वह अपने पुरुषार्थ से होता है, पुरुषार्थ बिना नहीं होता । अपने पुरुषार्थ प्रयत्न से इन्द्रियरूपी पर्वत को लाँघे तो फिर संसारसमुद्द से तर जावे और तब परमपद की प्राप्ति हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो पुरुष के प्रयत्न बिना जनार्दन मुक्ति दें तो मृग पक्षियों को क्यों दर्शन देकर उद्धार नहीं करता जो गुरु अपने पुरुषार्थ बिना उद्धार करते तो अज्ञानी अविचारी ऊँट, बैल आदिक पशुओं को क्यों नहीं कर जाते । इससे विष्णु, गुरु इत्यादि और किसी के पाने की इच्छा बुद्धिमान् नहीं करते हैं । अपने मन के स्वस्थ किये बिना परम सिद्धता की प्राप्ति महात्मा पुरुष नहीं जानते । जिन्होंने वैराग्य और अभ्याससे इन्द्रियरूपी शत्रु वश किये हैं वे अपने आपसे उसको पाते हैं और किसी से नहीं पाते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! आपसे अपनी आराधना और अर्चना करो, आपसे आपको देखो और आपसे आपमें स्थित रहो । शास्त्र विचार से रहित मूढ़ों की प्रकृति के स्थिति के निमित्त वैष्णव भक्ति कल्पी है प्रथम जो अभ्यास यत्न का सुख कहा है उससे जो रहित है उसको गौणपूजा का क्रम कहा है, क्योंकि उसने इन्द्रियों को वश नहीं किया और जिसने इन्द्रियों को वश किया उसको भेदपूजा से क्या प्रयोजन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विचार और उपशम बिना भी विष्णुभक्ति सिद्ध नहीं होती और जब विचार और उपशम संयुक्त हुआ तब कमल और पाषाण में क्या प्रयोजन है । इससे विचार संयुक्त होकर आत्मा का आराधन करो, उसकी सिद्धता से तुम सिद्ध होगे जिसने उसको सिद्ध नहीं किया वह वन का गर्दभ है जो प्राणी विष्णु के आगे प्रार्थना करते हैं वे अपने चित्त के आगे क्यों नहीं करते? सब जीवों के भीतर विष्णुजी स्थित है उनको त्यागकर जो बाहर के विष्णुपरायण हो जाते हैं वे बुद्धिमान् नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हृदयगुफा में जो चेतनतत्व स्थित है वह ईश्वर का मुख्य सनातन वपु है और शंख, चक्र, गदा, पद्म जिसके हाथ में है वह आत्मा का गौणवपु है । जो मुख्य को त्यागकर गौण की ओर धावते हैं वे विद्यमान अमृत को त्यागकर जो साधन से सिद्ध हो उसकी प्राप्ति निमित्त यत्न करते हैं । हे रामजी! मनरूपी हाथी को जिस पुरुष ने आत्मविवेक से वश नही किया उस अविवेकी चित्त को राग द्वेष ठहरने नहीं देते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसके हाथों में शंख, चक्र,गदा, पद्म है उस ईश्वर की जो अर्चना करते हैं व कष्ट तपस्या से पूजन करते हैं, उनका चित्त समय पाकर निर्मलभाव, अभ्यास और वैराग्य को प्राप्त होता है । नित्य अभ्यास से भी चित्त निर्मल होता है तो आत्मफल को प्राप्त होता है, चित्त निर्मल बिना आत्मफल को प्राप्त नहीं होता और जब चित्त निर्मल हुआ तब वैराग्य और अभ्यासवान् होकर आत्मफल का भोगी होता है-जैसे बोया बीज समय पाकर फल देता है तैसे ही क्रम करके फल होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! विष्णुपूजा का क्रम भी निमित्त मात्र है । आत्मतत्त्व के अभ्यासरूपी शाखा से फल प्राप्त होता है और जो सबसे उत्तम परम संपदा का अर्थ है वह अपने मन के निग्रह से सिद्ध होता है । अपने मन का निग्रह करना ही बीज है जो चेतनरूपी क्षत्र से प्रफुल्लित होकर फलदायक होता है । संपूर्ण पृथ्वी की निधि और शिलामात्र बड़ी-बड़ी मीण की होवें तो भी मन के निग्रह के समान नहीं । जैसा दुःख का नाशकर्ता और बड़ा पदार्थ मन का निग्रह है वैसा और कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब तक जीव अनेक जन्म पाता है तबतक अनउपशम मनरूपी मत्स्य संसारसमुद्र में भ्रमाता है । हे रामजी! ब्रह्मा और महेश को चिरकालपर्यन्त पूजता रहे पर यदि मन उपशम और विचार संयुक्त न हुआ तो देवता कृपालु हों तो भी उसको संसारसमुद्र से नहीं तार सकते । यह जो भावस्वर आकार जगत् के पदार्थ भासते हैं उनको इन्द्रियों से त्याग कीजिये तब जन्म के अभाव का कारण जानिये । विषयों की चिन्तना से रहित होकर, निगमय और सब दुःखों से रहित आत्मसुख मैं स्थित हो और जो सत्तामात्र तत्त्व और सबका साररूप है उसका स्वाद लेकर मनरूपी नदी के पार हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

गालवोपाख्यानेचाण  डाल
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह संसाररूपी माया अनन्त है और किसी प्रकार इसका अन्त नहीं आता । जब चित्त बश हो तब यह निवृत्त हो जाती है, अन्यथा नहीं निवृत्त होती । जितना जगत् देखने और सुनने में आता है वह सब मायामात्र है और मारारूप जगत् भ्रम से भासता है । इस पर एक पूर्व इतिहास हुआ है सो तुम सुनो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इस पृथ्वी पर कोसल नाम एक देश है जो सुमेरु पर्वतवत् रत्नों से पूर्ण है और जो-जो उत्तम पदार्थ हैं वे सब उस देश में हैं । वहाँ गाधि नाम एक ब्राह्मण जो वेदों में प्रवीण-मानो वेद की मूर्ति था-रहता था । बाल्यावस्था से वह वैराग्यादिक गुणों से प्रकाशित भुवन वत् शोभता था । एक समय वह कुछ कार्य मन में धरके तप करने के निमित्त वन में गया और उस वन में एक कमलों से पूर्णताल देख कण्ठपर्यन्त जल में खड़ा होकर तप करने लगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आठ मास पर्यन्त दिन रात्रि जब जल में खड़ा रहा तो उसके दृढ़ तप को देखकर विष्णु प्रसन्न हुए और जहाँ वह ब्राह्मण तप करता था वहाँ, ज्येष्ठ आषाढ़ की तपी पृथ्वी पर मेघवत् आकर कहा, हे ब्राह्मण जल से बाहर निकल और जो कुछ वाञ्चित फल है वह माँग । तब गादि ने कहा कि हे भगवन्! असंख्य जीवों के हृदयरूपी कमल के छिद्र में आप भँवरे हैं और त्रिलोकीरूपी कमलों के आप तड़ाग हैं आप ऐसे ईश्वर को मेरा नमस्कार है । हे भगवान्! यही इच्छा मुझको है कि आपकी आश्चर्यरूप माया को, जिससे यह जगत् रचा है, किसी प्रकार देखूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब विष्णुजी ने कहा, हे ब्राह्मण! तुम माया देखोगे और देखकर फिर त्याग भी दोगे । ऐसे कहकर जब विष्णु अन्तर्धान हो गए तब ब्राह्मण वर पाकर आनन्द वान् हुआ और जल से निकला जैसे निर्धन पुरुष धन पाकर आनन्दवान् होता है तैसे ही वह ब्राह्मण वर पाकर आनन्दवान् हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चलते बैठते उसकी सुरति विष्णु के वर की ओर लगी रहे और यही विचारे कि मैं माया कब देखूँगा । एक काल में उसी तालाब पर वह स्नान करने लगा और डुबकी मार मन में अघमर्षणमन्त्र कहने लगा (अघमर्षण पापों के नाश करनेवाले मंत्र को कहते) उस मंत्र को जपते जपते जब उसका चित्त विपर्यय होकर निकल गया तब वह गायत्री मन्त्र भूल गया और आपको फिर अपने गृह में स्थित देखा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर उसने आपको मृतक हुआ देखा और देखा कि सब कुटुम्ब के लोग रुदन करते हैं और शरीर की कान्ति ऐसी जाती रही जैसे टूटे कमलों की शोभा जाती रहती है । जैसे पवन के ठहरे से वृक्ष अचल हो जाते हैं तैसे ही अंग अचल हो गया और होठ फटकर विरस हो गये मानो अपने जीने को हँसते हैं । माता गाधि को पकड़े बैठी रही और सब परि वारवाले ऐसे इकट्ठे हुऐ जैसे वृक्षपर पक्षी आन इकट्ठे होते हैं और जैसे पुल के टूटे जल चलता है तैसे ही रुदन करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर बान्धव लोग कहने लगे कि अब यह अमंगलरूप है, इसको जलाना चाहिये । ऐसे कहकर उसे सब जलाने ले चले और चिता में डालके जला दिया और फिर अपने गृह में आकर क्रियाकर्म किया । हे रामजी! उसके उपरान्त वह ब्राह्मण एक देश में चाण्डाल हुआ । उस देश में एक चाण्डालों का ग्राम था वहाँ उसने एक चाण्डाली के गर्भ में, श्वान की विष्ठा में कृमिवत् प्रवेश हुए देखा और समय पाकर भग से बाहर निकला-जैसे पक्का फल वृक्ष से गिरता है, तो वहाँ वह बहुत सुन्दर बालक जन्मा और चाण्डाली इससे प्रीति करने लगी । इस प्रकार दिन दिन बढ़ने लगा जैसे छिटा वृक्ष बढ़ जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निदान वह बारह वर्ष का होके फिर सोलह वर्ष का हुआ तब श्वानों को साथ लेकर वन में जावे और मृगों को मारे और इसी प्रकार बहुत स्थानों में बिचरे । फिर उसका विवाह हुआ तब उसने यौवन अवस्था को यौवन में व्यतीत किया और बहुत बड़ा कुटुम्बी हुआ । फिर जब वृद्ध होकर शरीर जर्जरीभूत हो गया तो तृणों की कुटी बनाकर जा रहा-जैसे मुनिश्वर रहते हैं । देववशात् वहाँ दुर्भिक्ष पड़ा और इसके बान्धव क्षुधा से मरने लगे तब वहाँ से अकेला निकला और बहुतेरे स्थान लाँघता हुआ क्रान्त देश में पहुँचा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस सुन्दर देश का राजा मर गया था और उसके मन्त्रियों ने एक बड़े हाथी को इस निमित् छोड़ा था कि जो कोई पुरुष इसके मुख से लगे उसको राजा कीजिये यह राजा मार्ग में चला जाता था उस हाथी को देखा कि बहुत सुन्दर चरणों से सुमेरु पर्वतवत् चला आता है । जब निकट आया तब उसने इसको शीश पर ऐसे चढ़ा लिया जैसे सूर्य को सुमेरु शीश पर बैठा लै । इसके हाथी पर आरूढ़ होते ही नगारे और तुरिया बजने लगे और बड़े शब्द होने लगे-मानो प्रलय काल के मेघ गरजते हैं, भाट आदिक आनकर स्तुति करने लगे और हाथी पर बैठे से इसके मुख की शोभा और ही हो गई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निदान सेना सहित राजा ऐसा शोभायमान हुआ जैसे तारों में चन्द्रमा शोभता है और अन्तः पुर में जाकर रानियों में बैठा और सब रानियाँ और सहेलियाँ इसके निकट आईं और इससे मिलने लगीं । सहेलियों ने स्नान कराके, नाना प्रकार के हीरे, मोती, भूषण और सुन्दर वस्त्र पहिराये । निदान सब प्रकार सुशोभित होकर राज्य करने लगा और सब स्थान और सब देशों में इसकी आज्ञा चलने लगी । और सब लोग इससे भय पावें । वहाँ वह बड़े तेज और लक्ष्मी से सम्पन्न हुआ और तेजवान् होकर विचरने लगा जैसे वन में सिंह विचरता है और हाथी पर चढ़कर शिकार खेलने जाता था । वहाँ उसका नाम गालव हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजप्रध्वंसवर्णन
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार लक्ष्मी पाकर वह आनन्दवान् हुआ और जैसे पूर्ण मासी का चन्द्रमा शोभता है तैसे ही शोभित हुआ । जब आठ वर्ष पर्यन्त इस प्रकार राज्य किया तब एक दिन उसके मन में संकल्प फुरा कि मुझको वस्त्र और भूषणों के पहिरने से क्या है और इनकी सुन्दरता क्या है, मैं तो राजाधिराज हूँ और अपने तेज से तेजस्वी शोभायमान हूँ । हे रामजी! ऐसे विचारकर उसके भूषण उतार डाले, शुद्ध श्याम मूर्ति होकर स्थित हुआ और जैसे प्रातःकाल में तारागणों से रहित श्याम आकाश होता है तैसे ही होकर फिर अपनी चाण्डाल अवस्था के वस्त्र पहिन अकेला निकल कर बाहर डेवढ़ी पर जा खड़ा हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निदान उस देश के बड़े चाण्डाल जिसको यह दुर्भिक्ष से छोड़ आया था उस मार्ग में आ निकले, उनमें एक चाण्डाल तन्द्री हाथ में लिये आता था उसने राजा को देखकर पहिचाना और श्यामवत् राजा के सम्मुख आकर कहा, हे भाई! इतने काल तू कहाँ था? हमको छोड़कर यहाँ आकर सुख भोगने लगा है? हे भाई! यहाँ के राजा ने तुझको सुखी किया होगा, क्योंकि तू गाता भला है? राजा को राग प्यारा होता है और तू कोकिला की नाईं गाता है । इस कारण प्रसन्न होकर उसने तुझे बहुत धन दिया होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अथवा किसी और धनी ने तुझसे प्रसन्न होकर मन्दिर और धन दिया होगा । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार वह चाण्डाल मुख से कहता और भुजा फैलाता इसके सम्मुख चला और यह नेत्रों और हाथों से उसको संकेत करे कि चुप रह, पर वह चाण्डाल कुछ न समझे सम्मुख होकर चला ही आवे । ज्यों-ज्यों वह पास आता था त्यों-त्यों राजा की कान्ति घटती जाती थी कि इतने में झरोखों में सहे लियों ने देखा और देखकर विचार किया कि यह राजा चाण्डाल है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे विचारकर वे महाशोक को प्राप्त हुई और कहने लगीं कि हमको बड़ा पाप हुआ कि इसके साथ हमने स्पर्श और भोजन किया । इस शोक से सबकी कान्ति नष्ट हो गई जैसे बरफ पड़ने से कमलपंक्ति की कान्ति जाती रहती है और जैसे वन में अग्नि लगने से वृक्षों की कान्ति जाती रहती है तैसे ही उनकी कान्ति जाती रही । सब नगरवासी भी यह सुनकर शोकवान् हुए और हाय-हाय शब्द करने लगे । जब वह चाण्डाल राजा अपने अन्तःपुर में आया तो उसको देख करके सब भागे और निकट कोई न आता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे पर्वत में अग्नि लगे तो वहाँ से पशु-पक्षी भाग जाते हैं तैसे ही चाण्डाल राजा के निकट कोई न आवे । उस देश में जो बुद्धिमान पण्डित थे उन्होंने विचार किया कि बड़ा अनर्थ जो इतने काल तक चाण्डाल राजा से जिये । हमको बड़ा पाप लगा है इसलिए इस पाप का और पुरश्चरण कोई नहीं, हम सब ही चिता बनाके अग्नि में प्रवेश कर जल मरेंगे तब यह पाप निवृत्त होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ब्राह्मण और क्षत्रियों ने यह विचार करके चिता बना पुत्र, कलत्र और बान्धवों को छोड़कर चिता में प्रवेश करने लगे और जैसे दीपक में पतंग प्रवेश करें तैसे ही जलने लगे । जैसे आकाश में तारे इष्ट आवें तैसे ही चिता का अनेक चमत्कार दृष्ट आता था और धुवें से अन्धकार हो गया । कोई धर्मात्मा मनुष्य अपनी इच्छा से जलें और जो अपनी इच्छा से न जले उनको और ले जलावें ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चाण्डाल राजा ने विचारा कि मुझे एक के निमित्त इतने नगरवासी व्यर्थ जलते हैं, इस संसार में उसका जीना श्रेष्ठ है जिसमें शोभा उत्पत्ति हो और जिसके जीने से पाप की उत्पत्ति हो उसका मरना श्रेष्ठ है । हे रामजी! ऐसे विचार कर उस राजा ने भी चिता बनाई और जैसे दीपक में पतंग प्रवेश करता है तैसे ही प्रवेश कर गया । जब अग्नि का तेज शरीर में लगा तब गाधि का शरीरजो तालाब में डुबकी लगाये था काँपा और जल से बाहर शीश निकाला परन्तु सावधान न हुआ । इतना कहकर बाल्मीकिजी बोले कि जब इस प्रकार वशिष्ठजी ने कहा तब सूर्य अस्त हुआ सब सभा परस्पर नमस्कार करके स्थान को गई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

गाधिबोधप्राप्तिव  ्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वसिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इतना भ्रम उसने दो मुहूर्त में देखा और अर्धघटी पर्यन्त उसे कुछ बोध न हुआ । पर उसके उपरान्त बोधवान् हुआ ओर वह संसारभ्रम से रहित हुआ । जैसे मद्यपी नशे के क्षीण हुए बोधवान् हो तैसे ही वह बोधवान हुआ बाहर निकलकर विचा रने लगा कि मुझको कुछ भ्रमसा हुआ है । कहाँ वह मेरा गृह में मरना, फिर चाण्डाल के गृह में जन्म लेना, फिर कुटुम्ब में रहना और फिर राज्य करना । बड़ा भ्रम मुझको हुआ हे रामजी ऐसे विचारकर फिर उसने सन्ध्यादिक कर्म किये और भ्रम को फिर फिर स्मरण करके आश्चर्यवान हो पर यह न जान सके कि भगवान् का वर पाकर मैंने यह माया देखी है जब कुछ काल व्यतीत हुआ तब एक क्षुधार्थी दुर्बल ब्राह्मण थका हुआ इसके आश्रम पर आया मानो ब्रह्मा के आश्रमपर दुर्वासा ऋषि आये

----------


## ravi chacha

तब गाधि ने उस ब्राह्मण को आदर संयुक्त बैठाया और फल फूल इकट्ठे करके जैसे वसन्त ऋतु में फल फूल से वृक्ष पूर्ण होता है तैसे ही उसको पूर्ण किया । वह ब्राह्मण कई दिन वहाँ रहा । सन्ध्यादिक कर्म और मन्त्रजाप दोनों इकट्ठे करें और रात्रि को पत्तों की शय्या बनाकर शयन करें । एक रात्रि के समय शय्या पर बैठै दोनों चर्चा वार्त्ता करते थे को प्रसंग पाकर गाधि ने पूछा , हे ब्रह्मण! तेरा शरीर जो ऐसा कृश और थका

----------


## ravi chacha

हुआ है इसका क्या कारण है । उसने कहा, हे साधो! जो कुछ तूने पूछा है सो मैं कहता हूँ, हम सत्यवादी हैं-जैसे वृत्तान्त हुआ है सो सुन । एक काल में मैं देशान्तर फिरता फिरता उत्तर दिशा की ओर गया और क्रान्तदेश में जा पहुँचा और वहाँ रहने लगा । वहाँ के गृहस्थ भली प्रकार मेरी टहल करें और उनके भले भोजन और वस्त्रों से मैं प्रसन्न हो रसास्वाद से मेरा चित्त मोह गया । एक दिन मेरे

----------


## ravi chacha

मुख से यह शब्द निकला कि यहाँ के लोग बहुत श्रद्धावान और दयावान् हैं तब जो लोग पास बैठै थे कहने लगे, हे साधो! आगे यहाँ दया धर्म बहुत था अब कुछ कम हो गया है तब मैंने पूछा कि क्यों? तब उन्होंने कहा कि इस देश का राजा मृतक हुआ तब एक चाण्डाल राजा हुआ था । प्रथम किसी ने न जाना और वह आठ वर्ष पर्यन्त राज्य करता रहा । जब उसकी वार्त्ता प्रकट हुई कि यह चाण्डाल है

----------


## ravi chacha

तब देश के रहने वाले ब्राह्मण क्षत्रिय चिता बना करके जल मरे और फिर राजा भी जल मरा । ऐसा पाप इस देश में हुआ है इस कारण दया धर्म कुछ कम हो गया है । हे ब्राह्मण! जब मैंने इस प्रकार नगर वासियों से सुना तब मैं बहुत शोकवान हुआ और वहाँ से यह विचारता चला कि हाय हाय मैं बड़े पापी देश में रहा हूँ । ऐसे विचार कर मैं प्रयागादि तीर्थों पर चला और तीर्थ करके कृच्छ और

----------


## ravi chacha

चान्द्रायण व्रत करे अर्थात् कृष्णपक्ष में एक एक ग्रास घटाता जाऊँ और जब अमावस्या आवे तब निराहार रहूँ और जब शुक्लपक्ष आवे तब एक एक ग्रास बढ़ाता जाऊँ और पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रमा के कला से बढ़ाना और कला के घटने से घटाना इस प्रकार मैंने तीन कृच्छ चान्द्रायण किये हैं । वहाँ से चलते चलते आश्रम पर आकर व्रत खोला है । हे साधो! इस निमित्त मेरा शरीर कृश और निर्बल हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार ब्राह्मण ने कहा तब गाधि विस्मय को प्राप्त हुआ कि मैं जानता था कि मुझको भ्रम ऐसा हो गया है सो इसने प्रत्यक्ष वार्त्ता कह सुनाई । ऐसे विचारकर फिर गाधि ने पूछा और फिर उसने ऐसे ही कहा तब सुनकर आश्चर्यवान् हुआ । जब रात्री व्यतीत हुई और सूर्य उदय हुआ तब सन्ध्या आदिक कर्म किये और फिर एकान्तमें विचारने लगा कि मैंने कैसा भ्रम देखा है और ब्राह्मण

----------


## ravi chacha

ने सत्य कैसे देखा, इससे अब उस देश को चलकर देखूँ जहाँ मुझको चाण्डाल का शरीर हुआ था । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार विचारकर मनोराज के भ्रम को देखने को गाधि ब्राह्मण चला और चलता चलता उस देश में जा पहुँचा जैसे ऊँट काँटों को ढूँढ़ता कण्टकों के वन में जाता है तैसे ही यह जब चाण्डालों के स्थानको प्राप्त हुआ तब चाण्डालों के स्थान देखे और जहाँ अपना स्थान था उसको देखा और अपनी खेती लगाने का स्थान देखा कि कुछ बेल खड़ी है और कुछ गिर गई है और पशु के हाड़ चर्म जो अपने हाथ से डाले थे वे प्रत्यक्ष देखे और आश्चर्यवान् हुआ कि हे देव! क्या आश्चर्य है कि चित्त का भ्रम मैंने प्रत्यक्ष देखा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो बालक अवस्था में क्रीड़ा करने के और भोजन और मद्य पीने के और पात्र इत्यादिक जो खान पान भोग के स्थान थे वह प्रत्यक्ष देखे और महावैराग्य को प्राप्त हुआ । ग्रामवासी मनुष्यों से भी पूछा कि हे साधो! यहाँ एक चाण्डाल बड़े श्याम शरीर वाला हुआ था तुमको भी कुछ स्मरण है? हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार ब्राह्मण ने पूछा तब ग्रामवासियों ने कहा, हे ब्राह्मण! यहाँ एक कटजल नाम चाण्डाल क्रम करके बड़ा हुआ, फिर उसका विवाह हुआ और बेटे बेटी परिवार सहित बड़ा कुटुम्बी हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर जब वृद्ध हुआ तो देव संयोग से अकेला कहीं चला गया और जाता जाता कान्तदेश में वहाँ के राजा के मरने के कारण वहाँ का राज उसको मिला और आठ वर्ष पर्यन्त राज करता रहा । जब नगरवासियों ने सुना कि यह चाण्डाल है तब वह बहुत शोकवान् हुए और चिता बनाकर जल मरे । इस प्रकार सुनकर गाधि बहुत आश्चर्यवान् हुआ और एकसे सुनकर और से पूछा उसने भी इसी प्रकार कहा । ऐसे बारम्बार लोगों से पूछता रहा और एक मास वहाँ रह फिर आगे चला और नदियाँ, पहाड़, देश, हिमालय पर्वतों की उत्तर दिशा क्रान्त देश में पहुँचा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिन स्थानों का वृत्तान्त सुना था सो सबही देखे । जहाँ सुन्दर स्त्रियाँ थीं और जहाँ चमर झूलते थे उनको प्रत्यक्ष देखा । फिर नगरवासियों से पूछा कि यहाँ कोई चाण्डाल राजा भी हुआ है, तुमको कुछ स्मरण है तो मुझसे कहो । नगरवासियों ने कहा, हे साधो! यहाँ का राजा मर गया था और मन्त्रियों ने एक हाथी छोड़ा था कि जो कोई मनुष्य इस हाथी के सम्मुख आवे उसको राजा करे । जब वह हाथी चला तब उसके सम्मुख एक चाण्डाल आया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और हाथी ने जब उस चाण्डाल को शीश पर चढ़ा लिया तब और विचार किसी ने न किया और उसको राजतिलक दिया । आठवर्ष पर्यन्त वह राज करता रहा पीछे जब उसके बान्धव आये और उससे चर्चा करने लगे तब सहेलियों ने ऊपर से देखा कि यह चाण्डाल है । ऐसे देख उन्होंने उसका त्याग किया और विचारवान् लोग जो उसके साथ चेष्टा करते थे उसे चाण्डाल जानकर जल मरे और वह राजा भी आपको धिक्कार कर जल मरा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब उसको बारहवर्ष मृत्यु पाये व्यतीत हुए हैं । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार सुनके गाधि ब्राह्मण आश्चर्य को प्राप्त हुआ कि कहाँ मैं जल में स्थित था और कहाँ इतनी अवस्था देखी । ऐसे विचार करता था कि इतने में पूर्व का वृत्तान्त स्मरण आया कि यह आश्चर्य भगवान्* की माया है । मैंने वर माँगा था इस माया से इतना भ्रम देखा है । यह आश्चर्य है कि यहाँ दो मुहूर्त्त बीते हैं और वहाँ स्वप्नभ्रम की नाईं इतना काल मुझको भासित हुआ और सत्यसा स्थित हुआ है सो बड़ा आश्चर्य है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे संशय निवृत्त करने के निमित्त फिर उन विष्णुजी का ध्यान करूँ जिनकी माया से मैंने इतना भ्रम देखा है, और कोई इस संशय को दूर नहीं कर सकता । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार विचारकर गाधि ब्राह्मण फिर पहाड़ की कन्दरा में जाकर तप करने लगा और केवल एक अञ्जली जल पान करे और कुछ भोजन न करे । इस प्रकार डेढ़ वर्ष पर्यन्त उसने तप किया तब त्रिलोकी के नाथ विष्णु भग वान् प्रसन्न होकर उसके निकट आये और कहा, हे ब्राह्मण! मेरी माया को देख जो जगत् जाल की रचनेवाली है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब और क्या इच्छा करता है? हे रामजी! जब विष्णु भगवान् ने ऐसे कहा तब ब्राह्मण इस प्रकार बोला जैसे मेघ को देखकर पपीहा बोलता है । हे भगवन तेरी माया तो मैंने देखी परन्तु एक संशय मुझको है कि यह जो स्वप्नभ्रम की नाईं मैंने देखा इसमें काल की विषमता कैसे हुई कि यहाँ दो मुहूर्त व्यतीत हुए हैं और वहाँ चिरकालपर्यन्त भ्रमता रहा और उन झूठे पदार्थों को जाग्रत में प्रत्यक्ष कैसे देखा? श्रीभगवान् बोले, हे ब्राह्मण! और कुछ नहीं तेरे चित्त ही का भ्रम है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसके चित्त में तत्त्व की अदृष्टता है उसको यह चित्तभ्रम होता है । और वह क्या भ्रम था, जितना कुछ जगत् प्रत्यक्ष देखता है वह तेरे मन में स्थित है । पृथ्वी आदिक तत्त्व कोई नहीं, जैसे बीज के भीतर फूल, फल, पत्र होते हैं तैसे ही पृथ्वी, जल, तेज, वायु, आकाश जो पाँच भौतिक हैं वह सब विस्तार चित्त में स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वृक्ष का विस्तार बीज में दृष्टि नहीं आता पर जब बोया हुआ उगता है तब विस्तार से दृष्टि आता है, तैसे ही जब चित्त ज्ञान में लीन होता है तब जगत् नहीं भासता और जब स्पन्द रूपहोता है तब बड़े विस्तारसंयुक्त भासता है । हे ब्राह्मण! जो कुछ जगत् देखता है वह सब चित्त का भ्रम है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे एक कुलाल घटादिक वासन उत्पन्न करता है तैसे ही एक चित्त ही अनेक भ्रमरूप पदार्थों को उत्पन्न करता है और जो चित्त वासना से रहित है उससे भ्रमरूप पदार्थ कोई नहीं उपजता । इससे चित्त को स्थित कर । हे ब्राह्मण! इस चित्त में कोटि ब्रह्माण्ड स्थित हैं । जो तुझको चाण्डाल अवस्था का अनुभव हुआ तो इस में क्या आश्चर्य हुआ और तू कहता है कि मैंने बड़ी आश्चर्यरूप माया देखा है सो उसको ही माया कहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब जो तुझको विद्यमान भासता है वह सब ही माया है । जो तुझको अपने गृह में अनुभव हुआ था और चाण्डाल के गृह में जन्म लिया, कुटुम्बी हुआ और राज किया, फिर चिता में जला, फिर अतिथि ब्राह्मण से मिला, फिर जाकर सब स्थान देखे सो भी माया थी । जैसे इतना भ्रम तूने माया से देखा तैसे ही यह फैलाव भी सब माया है । हे साधो! जैसे स्वप्न में नाना प्रकार के पदार्थ भासते हैं और जैसे मदिरापान करनेवाले को पदार्थ भ्रमते दिखते हैं तैसे ही जगत भी भ्रम से भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे नौका पर बैठे को तटवृक्ष भ्रमते भासते हैं तैसे ही यह जगत् भी भ्रममात्र भासता है और चित्त के स्थित करने से जगत्*भ्रम नष्ट हो जावेगा-अन्यथा निवृत्त न होवेगा । जैसे पत्र, फूल, फल टास काटने से वृक्ष नष्ट नहीं होता जब मूल से काटिये तब नष्ट हो जाता है तैसे ही जब जगत्*भ्रम का मूल चित्त ही नष्ट हो जावेगा तब संपूर्ण भ्रम निवृत्त हो जावेगा । यह चित्त का नाश होना क्या है?

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्त की दैत्यता जो दृश्य की ओर धावती है वही जगत् का बीज है, जब यही चैत्यता दृश्य की ओर फुरने से रहित हो तब जगत्*भ्रम भी मिट जावेगा और जगत् की ओर फुरना तब मिटे जब जगत् को मायामात्र जानोगे । हे साधो! यह सब जगत् मायामात्र है, कोई पदार्थ सत्य नहीं । जैसे वह भ्रम मायामात्र भासित है तैसे ही यह भी सब माया मात्र जानो । इससे इस भ्रम को त्यागकर अपने ब्राह्मण के कर्म करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहकर जब विष्णुदेव उठ खड़े हुए तब गाधि और ऋषीश्वर जो वहाँ थे उन्होंने विष्णु की पूजा की और विष्णु क्षीरसमुद्र को गये । तब वह ब्राह्मण फिर उसी भ्रम को देखने चला । निदान वह फिर क्रान्तदेश में गया और उसको देखकर आश्चर्यवान् हुआ । विष्णु मायामय कहते थे जो कुछ मैंने भ्रम में देखा था सोई प्रत्यक्ष देखता हूँ । ऐसे विचार कर फिर कहा कि जो इस संशय को और कोई दूर नहीं कर सकता इससे फिर मैं विष्णु की आराधना करूँगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इस प्रकार विचारकर गाधि फिर पहाड़ की कन्दरा में जाकर तप करने लगा तब थोड़े काल में विष्णु भगवान् प्रसन्न होकर आये और जैसे मेघ मोर से कहे तैसे ही ब्राह्मण से बोले, हे ब्राह्मण! अब क्या चाहता है? तब गाधि ने कहा, हे भगवन्! तुम कहते हो सब भ्रम मात्र है और यह तो प्रत्यक्ष भासता है । जो भ्रम होता है सो प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव नहीं होता और मैंने फिर वह स्थान देखे और थोड़े काल से बहुत काल देखने का मुझको संशय है सो दूर करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार गाधि ने कहा तब भगवान् ने कहा, हे ब्राह्मण! जो कुछ तुझको यह भासता है वह सब माया मात्र है । और जिस प्रकार तुझको यह भासता है वह सब मायामात्र है । जिस प्रकार तुझको यह अनुभव हुआ है वह सुन हे ब्राह्मण! कण्टकजल नाम चाण्डाल एक चाण्डाल के गृह में उत्पन्न हुआ था और क्रम से बड़ा होकर बड़ा कुटुम्बी हुआ । फिर वहाँ दुर्भिक्ष पड़ा तब उस देश को त्यागकर क्रान्त देश का राजा हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर लोगों ने सुना तब सबही अग्नि में जले और वह चाणडाल आप भी अग्नि में जला । वह कण्टकजल चाण्डाल और था, वह अवस्था उसकी हुई थी और वही प्रतिभा तुमको आन फुरी है । जैसी अवस्था उसकी हुई थी सो तेरे चित्त में आन फुरी, इस कारण तूने जाना कि यह अवस्था मैंने देखी है । हे साधो! अकस्मात् ऐसे भी होता है कि और की प्रतिभा और को फुर आती है । कहीं अन्यथा भी होती है, कहीं एक जैसी भी होती है, इस भ्रम का अन्त लेना नहीं बनता, क्योंकि यह चित्त के फुरने से होती है । जब चित्त आत्मपद में स्थित होता है तब जगत्*भ्रम निवृत्त हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

काल की विषमता भी होती है-जैसे जाग्रत की दो घड़ी में अनेक वर्षों का स्वप्न देखता है तैसे ही यह सब चित्त का भ्रम जान! तू इस भ्रम को न देख, चित्त को स्थित करके अपने ब्राह्मण का आचार कर।हे रामजी! ऐसे कहकर विष्णु गुप्त हो गये परन्तु ब्राह्मण का संशय दूर न हुआ । वह मन में विचारे कि और की प्रतिभा मुझको कैसे हुई यह तो मैंने प्रत्यक्ष भोगी है और जाकर देखी है यह और की वार्त्ता कैसे हो आँखों से नहीं देखी होती उसका अनुभव भी नहीं होता और मैंने तो प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव किया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे ऐसे विचारकर फिर वही स्थान देखे और आश्चर्यवान् हुआ फिर विचार किया कि यह मुझको बड़ा संशय है इसके दूर करने का उपाय भगवान् से पूछूँ । हे रामजी! ऐसे चिन्तन कर फिर तप करने लगा और जब कुछ काल पहाड़ की कन्दरा में तप करते बीता तब फिर विष्णु ने आकर कहा, हे ब्राह्मण! अब तेरी क्या इच्छा है? ऐसे जब विष्णु ने कहा तब गाधि ब्राह्मण बोला, हे भगवन्! तुम कहते हो कि यह और की प्रतिमा तुझको फुर आई है और अपनी होकर भासती है और काल की विषमता भी भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह संशय जिस प्रकार मेरे चित्त से दूर हो सो उपाय कहो । और मेरा प्रयोजन कुछ नहीं है केवल यह भ्रम निवृत्त करो । श्रीभगवान् बोले, हे ब्राह्मण! यह जगत् सब मेरी माया से रचा है इससे मैं तुझको सत्य क्या कहूँ । जो कुछ तुझको भासता है वह सब मायामात्र है और चित्त के भ्रम से भासता है । उस चाण्डाल की अवस्था तेरे चित्त में भासि आई थी । जैसे किसी को भ्रम से रस्सी में सर्प भासे इसी प्रकार औरों को भी रस्सी में सर्प भासता है तैसे ही प्रतिभा तुझको भासि आई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

काल का रूप आकार कुछ नहीं पर काल भी तुझको एक पदार्थ की नाईं फुर आया है । चित्त में पदार्थ काल से भासते हैं और काल पदार्थों से भासता है । अन्यान्य न्यून अधिक जो भासता है सो स्वप्न की नाईं है-जैसे जाग्रत के एक मुहूर्त में स्वप्न के अनन्तकाल का अनुभव होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह चित्त का फुरना जैसे जैसे फुरता है तैसे तैसे हो भासता है, रोगी को थोड़ा काल भी बहुत भासता है और भोगी को बहुत काल भी थोड़ा भासता है । हे साधो! जो नहीं भोगा होता उसका भी अनुभव होता है । जैसे त्रिकालदर्शी को भविष्यत् वृत्तान्त भी वर्तमान की नाईं भासता है, तैसे ही तुझको भी अनुभव हुआ है । एक ऐसे भी होता है कि प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव किया विस्मरण हो जाता है । यह सब मायारूप चित्त का भ्रम है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तक चित्त आत्मपद में स्थित नहीं हुआ तब तक अनेक भ्रम भासते हैं और जब चित्त स्थित होता है तब भ्रम मिट जाता है और तब केवल एक अद्वैत आत्म तत्त्व ही भासता है जैसे सम्यक् मन्त्र का पाठकर ओलों का मेघ नष्ट हो जाता है- असम्यक् मन्त्र से नष्ट नहीं होता तैसे ही तेरा चित्त अबतक वश नहीं हुआ । चित्त को आत्मपद में लगाने से सब भ्रम निवृत्त हो जावेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अहं त्वं आदिक जो कुछ शब्द हैं वे अज्ञानी के चित्त में दृढ़ होते हैं, ज्ञानवान् इनमें नहीं फँसता । हे साधो! जो कुछ जगत् है सो अज्ञान से भासता है और आत्मज्ञान हुए से नाश होजाता है । जैसे जल में तूम्बी नहीं डूबती तैसे ही अहं त्वं आदिक शब्दों में ज्ञानवान नहीं डूबता । सब शब्द चित्त में वर्तते हैं सो ज्ञानी का चित्त अचित्तपद को प्राप्त होता है इससे तू दशवर्ष पर्यन्त तप में स्थित हो तब तेरा हृदय शुद्ध होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब चित्तपद प्राप्त होगा तब सब संकल्प से रहित आत्मपद तुझको प्राप्त होगा और जब आत्मपद प्राप्त होगा तब सब संशय जगत्*भ्रम मिट जावेगा । हे रामजी! ऐसे कहकर जब त्रिलोकी के नाथ विष्णु अन्तर्धान हो गये तब गाधि ब्राह्मण ऐसे मन में धरकर तप करने लगा और मन के संसरने को स्थित कर दशवर्ष पर्यन्त समाधि में चित्त को स्थित किया । जब ऐसे परम तप किया तब उसे शुद्ध चिदानन्द आत्मा का साक्षात्कार हुआ । फिर शान्तवान् होकर बिचरा और जो कुछ रागद्वेष आदिक विकार हैं उनसे रहित होकर शान्ति को प्राप्त हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राघवसेवनवर्णन
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह गाधि का आख्यान मैंने तुझसे माया की विषमता जताने के निमित्त कहा है कि परमात्मा की माया मोह को देनेवाली है और विस्तृतरूप और दुर्गम है । जो आत्मतत्त्व को भूला है उसको यह आश्चर्यरूप भ्रम दिखाती है । तू देख कि दो मुहूर्त कहाँ और इतना काल कहाँ? चाण्डाल और राजभ्रम को जो वर्षों पर्यन्त देखता रहा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

भ्रम से भासना और प्रत्यक्ष देखना यह सब माया की विषमता है सो असत्*रूप भ्रम है और जो दृढ़ होकर प्रसिद्ध भासित होता है इससे आश्चर्यरूप परमात्मा की माया है, जब तक बोध नहीं होता तब तक अनेक भ्रम दिखाती है । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! यह माया संसारचक्र है उसका बड़ा तीक्ष्ण वेग है और सब अंगों को छेदनेवाला है, जिससे यह चक्र और इस भ्रम से छूटूँ वही उपाय कहिये । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह जो माया मय संसारचक्र है उसका नाभिस्थान चित्त है । जब चित्त वश हो तब संसारचक्र का वेग रोका जावे, और किसी प्रकार नहीं रोका जाता । हे रामजी! इस वार्त्ता को तू भली प्रकार जानता है

----------


## ravi chacha

हे निष्पाप! जब चक्र की नाभि रोकी जाती है तब चक्र स्थित हो जाता है-रोके बिना स्थित नहीं होता । संसाररूपी चक्र की चित्त्*रूपी नाभि को जब रोकते हैं तब यह चक्र भी स्थित हो जाता है-रोके बिना यह भी स्थित नहीं होता । जब चित्त को स्थित करोगे तब जगत्*भ्रम निवृत्त हो जावेगा और जब चित्त,स्थित होता है तब परब्रह्म प्राप्त होता है । तब जो कुछ करना था सो किया होता है और कृतकृत्य होता है और जो कुछ प्राप्त होना था सो प्राप्त होता है-फिर कुछ पाना नहीं रहता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जो कुछ तप, ध्यान, तीर्थ, दान आदिक उपाय हैं उन सबको त्यागकर चित्त के स्थित करने का उपाय करो । सन्तों के संग और ब्रह्मविद् शास्त्रों के विचार से चित्त आत्मपद में स्थित होगा । जो कुछ सन्तों और शास्त्रों ने कहा है उसका बारम्बार अभ्यास करना और संसार को मृगतृष्णा के जल और स्वप्नवत् जानकर इससे वैराग्य करना । इन दोनों उपायों से चित्त स्थित होगा और आत्मपद की प्राप्ति होगी और किसी उपाय से आत्मपद की प्राप्ति न होवेगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! बोलने चालने का वर्जन नहीं, बोलिये, दान दीजिये अथवा लीजिये परन्तु भीतर चित्त को मत लगाओ इनका साक्षी जानने वाला जो अनुभव आकाश है उसकी ओर वृत्ति हो । युद्ध करना हो तो भी करिये परन्तु वृत्ति साक्षी ही की ओर हो और उसी को अपना रूप जानिये और स्थित होइये । शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गन्ध, ये जो पाँच विषय इन्द्रियों के हैं इनको अंगीकार कीजिये परन्तु इनके जाननेवाले साक्षी में स्थित रहिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरा निजस्वरूप वही चिदाकाश है, जब उसका अभ्यास बारम्बार करियेगा तब चित्त स्थित होगा और आत्मपद की प्राप्ति होगी । हे रामजी! जब तक चित्त आत्मपद में स्थित नहीं होता तब तक जगत्*भ्रम भी निवृत्त नहीं होता । इस चित्त के संयोग से चेतन का नाम जीव है । जैसे घट के संयोग से आकाश को घटाकाश कहते हैं पर जब घट टूट जाता है तब महाकाश ही रहता है, तैसे ही जब चित्त का नाश होगा तब यह जीव चिदाकाश ही होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जगत् भी चित्त में स्थित है, चित्त के अभाव हुए जगत्भ्रम शान्त हो जावेगा । हे रामजी! जब तक चित्त है तब तक संसार भी है, जैसे जब तक मेघ है तब तक बूँदे भी हैं और जब मेघ नष्ट हो जावेगा तब बूँदें भी न रहेंगी । जैसे जब तक चन्द्रमा की किरणें शीतल हैं तब तक चन्द्रमा के मण्डल में तुषार है तैसे ही जब तक चित्त है तब तक संसारभ्रम है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे माँस का स्थान श्मशान होता है और वहाँ पक्षी भी होते और ठौर इकट्ठे नहीं होते, तैसे ही जहाँ चित्त है वहाँ रागद्वेषादिक विचार भी होते हैं और जहाँ चित्त का अभाव है वहाँ विकार का भी अभाव है । हे रामजी! जैसे पिशाच आदिक की चेष्टा रात्रि में होती है, दिन में नहीं होती, तैसे ही राग, द्वेष, भय, इच्छा आदिक विकार चित्त में होते हैं । जहाँ चित्त नहीं वहाँ विकार भी नहीं-जैसे अग्नि बिना उष्णता नहीं होती,शीतलता बिना बरफ नहीं होती, सूर्य बिना प्रकाश नहीं होता और जल बिना तरंग नहीं होते तैसे ही चित्त बिना जगत्*भ्रम नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! शान्ति भी इसी का नाम है और शिवता भी वही है, सर्वज्ञता भी वही है जो चित्त नष्ट हो, आत्मा भी वही है और तृप्तता भी वही है पर जो चित्त नष्ट नहीं हुआ तो इतने पदों में कोई भी नहीं है । हे रामजी! चित्त से रहित चेतन चैतन्य कहाता है और अमनशक्ति भी वही है, जबतक सब कलना से रहित बोध नहीं होता तबतक नाना प्रकार के पदार्थ भासते हैं और जब वस्तु का बोध हुआ तब एक अद्वैत आत्मसत्ता भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ज्ञानसंवित् की ओर वृत्ति रखना, जगत् की ओर न रखना और जाग्रत की ओर न जाना । जाग्रत के जाननेवाले की ओर जाना स्वप्न और सुषुप्ति की ओर न जाना । भीतर के जाननेवाली जो साक्षी सत्ता है उसकी ओर वृत्ति रखना ही चित्त के स्थित करने का परम उपाय है । सन्तों के संग और शास्त्रों से निर्णय किये अर्थ का जब अभ्यास हो तब चित्त नष्ट हो और जो अभ्यास न हो तो भी सन्तों का संग और सत्*शास्त्रों को सुन कर बल कीजिये तो सहज ही चमत्कार हो आवेगा मन को मन से मथिये तो ज्ञानरूपी अग्नि निकलेगी जो आशारूपी फाँसी को जला डालेगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जबतक चित्त आत्मपद से विमुख है तबतक संसारभ्रम देखता है पर जब आत्मपद में स्थित होता है तब सब क्षोभ मिट जाते हैं । जब तुमको आत्मपद का साक्षात्कार होगा तब कालकूट विष भी अमृत समान हो जावेगा और विष का जो मारना धर्म है सो न रहेगा । जीव जब अपने स्वभाव में स्थित होता है तब संसार का कारण मोह मिट जाता है और जब निर्मल निरंश आत्मसंवित् से गिरता है तब संसार का कारण मोह आन प्राप्त होता है । जब निरंश निर्मल आत्मसंवित् में स्थित होता है तब संसारसमुद्र से तर जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जितने तेजस्वी बलवान् हैं उन सबों से तत्त्ववेत्ता उत्तम हैं, उसके आगे सब लघु हो जाते हैं और उस पुरुष को संसार के किसी पदार्थ की अपेक्षा नहीं रहती, क्योंकि उसका चित्त सत्यपद को प्राप्त होता है । इससे चित्त को स्थित करो तब वर्तमानकाल भी भविष्यत्काल की नाईं हो जावेगा और जैसे भविष्यत्काल का रागद्वेष नहीं स्पर्श करता तैसे ही वर्तमान काल का रागद्वेष भी स्पर्श न करेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! आत्मा परम आनन्दरूप है, उसके पाने से विष भी अमृत के समान हो जाता है । जिस पुरुष को आत्मपद में स्थित हुई है वह सबसे उत्तम है जैसे सुमेरु पर्वत के निकट हाथी तुच्छ भासता है तैसे ही उसके निकट त्रिलोकी के पदार्थ सब तुच्छ भासते हैं । निकट त्रिलोकी के पदार्थ सब तुच्छ भासते हैं वह ऐसे दिव्य तेज को प्राप्त होता है जिसको सूर्य भी नहीं प्रकाश कर सकता । वह परम प्रकाश रूप सब कलना से रहित अद्वैत तत्त्व है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! उस आत्मतत्त्व में स्थित हो रहो । जिस पुरुष ने ऐसे स्वरूप को पाया है उसने सब कुछ पाया है और जिसने ऐसे स्वरूप को नहीं पाया उसने कुछ नहीं पाया । ज्ञानवान् को देखकर हमको ज्ञान की वार्ता करते कुछ लज्जा नहीं आती और जो उस ज्ञान से विमुख है यद्यपि वह महाबाहु हो तो भी गर्दभवत् है । जो बड़े ऐश्वर्य से सम्पन्न है और आत्मपद से विमुख है उसको तू विष्ठा के कीट से भी नीच जान ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जीना उनका श्रेष्ठ है जो आत्मपद के निमित्त यत्न करते हैं और जीना उनका वृथा है जो संसार के निमित्त यत्न करते हैं । वे देखनेमात्र तो चेतन हैं परन्तु शव की नाईं हैं । जो तत्त्ववेत्ता हुए हैं वे अपने प्रकाश से प्रकाशते हैं और जिनको शरीर में अभिमान है वे मृतक समान हैं । हे रामजी! इस जीव को चित्त ने दीन किया है । ज्यों ज्यों चित्त बड़ा होता है त्यों त्यों इसको दुःख होता है और जिसका चित्त क्षीण हुआ है उसका कल्याण हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब आत्मभाव अनात्म में दृढ़ होता है और भोगों की तृष्णा होती है तब चित्त बड़ा हो जाता है और आत्मपद से दूर पड़ता है । जैसे बड़े मेघ के आवरण से सूर्य नहीं भासता तैसे ही अनात्म अभिमान अभिमान से आत्मा नहीं भासता । जब भोगों की तृष्णा निवृत्त हो जाती है तब चित्त क्षीण हो जाता है । जैसे वसन्त ऋतु के गये से पत्र कृश हो जाते हैं तैसे ही भोग वासना के अभाव से चित्त कृश हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! चित्तरूपी सर्प दुर्वासनारूपी दुर्गन्ध, भोगरूपी वायु और शरीरे में दृढ़ आस्थारूपी मृत्तिका स्थान से बड़ा हो जाता है, और उन पदार्थों से जब बड़ा हुआ तब मोहरूपी विष से जीव को मारता है । हे रामजी! ऐसे दुष्टरूपी सर्प को जब मारे तब कल्याण हो । देह में जो आत्म अभिमान हो गया है, भोगों की तृष्णा फुरती है और मोह रूपी विष चढ़ गया है, इससे यदि विचाररूपी गरुड़मन्त्र का चिन्तन करता रहे तो विष उतर जावे इसके सिवाय और उपाय विष उतरने का कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! अनात्मा में आत्माभिमान और पुत्र, दारा आदिक में ममत्व से चित्त बड़ा हो जाता है और अहंकाररूपी विकार, ममतारूपी कीड़ा और यह मेरा इत्यादि भावना से चित्त कठिन हो जाता है । चित्तरुपी विष का वृक्ष है जो देहरूपी भूमि पर लगा है, संकल्प विकल्प इसके टास हैं, दुर्वासनारूपी पत्र हैं और सुखदुःख आधिव्याधि मृत्युरूपी इसके फल हैं, अहंकाररूपी कर्म जल है उसके सींचने से बढ़ता है और काम भोग आदि पुष्प हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

चिन्तारूपी बड़ी बेलि को जब विचार और वैराग्यरूपी कुठार से काटे तब शान्ति हो- अन्यथा शांति न होगी । हे रामजी! चित्तरूपी एक हाथी है उसने शरीररूपी तालाब में स्थित होकर शुभ वासनारूपी जल को मलीन कर डाला है और धर्म, सन्तोष, वैराग्यरूपी कमल को तृष्णारूपी सूँड़ से तोड़ डाला है । उसको तुम आत्मविचाररूपी नेत्रों से देख नखों से छेदो । हे रामजी! जैसे कौवा अपवित्र पदार्थों को भोजन करके सर्वदा काँ काँ करता है तैसे ही चित्त

----------


## ravi chacha

देहरूपी अपवित्र गृह में बैठा सर्वदा भोगों की ओर धावता है, उसके रस को ग्रहण करता है और मौन कभी नहीं रहता । दुर्वासना से वह काक की नाईं कृष्णरूप है-जैसे काक के एक ही नेत्र होता है तैसे ही चित्त एक विषयों की ओर धावता है । ऐसे अमंगलरूपी कौवे को विचाररूपी धनुष से मारो तब सुखी होगे । चित्त रूपी चील पखेरु है जो भोगरूपी माँस के निमित्त सब ओर भ्रमता है । जहाँ अमंगलरूपी चील आती है वहाँ से विभूति का अभाव हो जाता है । वह अभिमानरूपी माँस की ओर ऊँची होकर देखती है और नम्र नहीं होती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा अमंगलरूपी चित्त चील है उसको जब नाश करो तब शान्तिमान् होगे । जैसे पिशाच जिसको लगता है वह खेदवान् होता है और शब्द करता है तैसे ही इसको चित्ररूपी पिशाच लगा है और तृष्णारूपी पिशाचिनी के साथ शब्द करता है उसको निकालो जो आत्मा से भिन्न अभिमान करता है । ऐसे चित्तरूपी पिशाच को वैराग्य रूपी मन्त्र से दूर करो तब स्वभावसत्ता को प्राप्त होगे । यह चित्तरूपी वानर महा चञ्चल है और सदा भटकता रहता है, कभी किसी पदार्थ में धावता है-जैसे वानर जिस वृक्ष पर बैठता है उसको ठहरने नहीं देता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! चित्तरूपी रस्सी से सम्पूर्ण जगत्* कर्ता, कर्म, क्रियारूपी गाँठ करके बँधा है । जैसे एक जंजीर के साथ अनेक बँधते हैं और एक तागे के साथ अनेक दाने पिरोये जाते हैं तैसे ही एक चित्त से सब देहधारी बाँधे हैं । उन रस्सी को असंग शस्त्र से काटे तब सुखी हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी! चित्तरूपी अजगर सर्प भोगों की तृष्णारूपी बिष से पूर्ण है और उसने फुँकार के साथ बड़े-बड़े लोक जलाये हैं और शम, दम, धैर्यरूपी सब कमल जल गये हैं । इस दुष्ट को और कोई नहीं मार सकता, जब विचाररूपी गरुड़ उपजे तब इसको नष्ट करे और जब चित्तरूपी सर्प नष्ट हो तब आत्मरूपी निधि प्राप्त होगी हे रामजी! यह चित्त शस्त्रों से काटा नहीं जाता, न अग्नि से जलता है और न किसी दूसरे उपाय से नाश होता है, केवल साधु के संग और सत्*शास्त्रों के विचार और अभ्यास से नाश होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह चित्तरूपी गढ़े का मेघ बड़ा दुःखदायक है, भोगों की तृष्णारूपी बिजली इसमें चमकती है और जहाँ वर्षा इसकी होती है वहाँ बोधरूपी क्षेत्र और शमदमरूपी कमलों को नाश करती है । जब विचाररूपी मन्त्र हो तब शान्त हो । हे रामजी! चित्त की चपलता को असंकल्प से त्यागो । जैसे ब्रह्मास्त्र से ब्रह्मास्त्र छिदता है तैसे ही मन से मन को छेदो अर्थात् अन्तर्मुख हो । जब तेरा चित्तरुपी वानर स्थित होगा तब शरीररूपी वृक्ष क्षोभ से रहित होगा । शुद्ध बोध से मन को जीतो और यह जगत् जो तृण से भी तुच्छ है उससे पार हो जाओ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उद्दालकविचार
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! मन की वृत्ति ही इष्ट व अनिष्ट को ग्रहण करती है और खड़्ग की धारवत् तीक्ष्ण है, इसमें तुम प्रीति मत करो बल्कि इसको मिथ्या जानकर त्याग करो । हे रामजी! बोधरूपी बेलि जो शुभक्षेत्र और शुभकाल से प्राप्त हुई है उसको विवेकरूपी जल से सींचों तब परमपद की प्राप्ति हो । हे रामजी! जबतक शरीर मलिनता को प्राप्त नहीं हुआ और जबतक पृथ्वी पर नहीं गिरा तबतक बुद्धि को उदार करके संसार से मुक्त हो । मैंने जो वचन तुझसे कहे हैं उनको तुमने जाना है, अब इनका दृढ़ अभ्यास करो तब दृश्यभ्रम निवृत्त हो जावेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह पाञ्चभौतिक शरीर जो तुमको भासता है सो तुम्हारा रूप नहीं है तुम तो शुद्ध चेतनरूप हो । शुद्ध बोध से विचार करके पाञ्चभौतिक अनात्म अभिमान को त्यागो । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! किस क्रम और किस प्रकार से इसका अभिमान त्यागकर उद्दालक सुखी हुआ है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! पूर्व में जैसे उद्दालक भूतों के समूह को विचार करके परमपद को प्राप्त हुआ है सो तुम सुनो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जगत्*रूपी जीर्णघर के वायव्यकोण में एक देश है जो पर्वत और तमालादि वृक्षों से पूर्ण है और महामणियों का स्थान है । उस स्थान में उद्दालक नाम एक बुद्धिमान् ब्राह्मण मान करने के योग्य विद्यमान था परन्तु अर्ध प्रबुद्ध था, क्योंकि परमपद को उसने न पाया था । वह ब्राह्मण यौवन अवस्था के पूर्व ही शुभेच्छा से शास्त्रोंक्त यम, नियम और तप को साधने लगा तब उसके चित्त में यह विचार उत्पन्नहुआ कि हे

----------


## ravi chacha

देव! जिसके पाने से फिर कुछ पाने योग्य न रहे , जिस पद में विश्राम पाने से फिर शोक न हो और जिसके पाने से फिर बन्धन न रहे ऐसा पद मुझको कब प्राप्त होगा? कब मैं मन के मनन भाव को त्यागकर विश्रान्तिमान् हूँगा-जैसे मेघ भ्रमने को त्यागकर पहाड़ के शिखर में विश्रान्ति करता है-और कब चित्त की दृश्यरूप वासना मिटेगी जैसे तरंग से रहित समुद्र शान्तमान् होता है तैसे ही कब मैं

----------


## ravi chacha

मन के संकल्प विकल्प से रहित शान्तिमान् हूँगा? तृष्णारूपी नदी को बोधरूपी बेड़ी और संत् संग और सत्*शास्त्ररूपी मल्लाह से कब तरूँगा, चित्तरूपी हाथी जो अभिमानरूपी हाथी जो अभिमानरूपी मद से उन्मत्त है उसको विवेकरूपी अंकुश से कब मारूँगा और ज्ञानरूपी सूर्य से अज्ञानरूपी अन्धकार कब नष्ट करूँगा? हे देव! सब आरम्भों को त्यागकर मैं अलेप और अकर्ता कब होऊँगा? जैसे जल में कमल अलेप रहता है

----------


## ravi chacha

तैसे ही मुझको कर्म कब स्पर्श न करेंगे? मेरा परमार्थरूपी भास्वर वपु कब उदय होगा जिससे मैं जगत् की गति को देखकर हँसूँगा हृदय में सन्तोष पाऊँगा और पूर्णबोध विराट् आत्मा की नाईं होऊँगा? वह समय कब होगा कि मुझ जन्मों के अन्धे को ज्ञानरूपी नेत्र प्राप्त होगा, जिससे मैं परमबोध पद को देखूँगा? वह समय कब होगा जब मेरा चित्तरूपी मेघ वासना रूपी वायु से रहित आत्मरूपी सुमेरु पर्वत में स्थित होकर शान्तमान् होगा? अज्ञान दशा कब जावेगी और ज्ञानदशा कब प्राप्त होगी?

----------


## ravi chacha

अब वह समय कब होगा कि मन और काया और प्रकृति को देख कर हँसूँगा? वह समय कब होगा जब जगत् के कर्मों को बालक की चेष्टावत् मिथ्या जानूँगा और जगत् मुझको सुषुप्ति की नाईं हो जावेगा । वह समय कब होगा जब मुझको पत्थर की शिलावत् निर्विकल्प समाधि लगेगी और शरीर रूपी वृक्ष में पक्षी आलय करेंगे और निस्संग होकर छाती पर आन बैठेंगे? हे देव! वह समय कब होगा जब इष्ट अनिष्ट विषय की प्राप्ति से मेरे चित्त की वृत्ति चलायमान न होगी और विराट की नाईं सर्वात्मा होऊँगा?

----------


## ravi chacha

वह समय कब होवेगा जब मेरा सम असम आकार शान्त हो जावेगा और सब अर्थों से निरिच्छितरूप मैं हो जाऊँगा? कब मैं उपशम को प्राप्त होऊँगा-जैसे मन्दराचल से रहित क्षीरसमुद्र शान्तिमान् होता है-और कब मैं अपना चेतन वपु पाकर शरीर को अशरीरवत् देखूँगा? कब मेरी पूर्ण चिन्मात्र वृत्ति होगी और कब मेरे भीतर बाहर की सब कलना शान्त हो जावेंगी और सम्पूर्ण चिन्मात्र ही का मुझे भान होगा? मैं ग्रहण त्याग से रहित कब संतोष पाऊँगा और अपने स्वप्रकाश में स्थित होकर संसाररूपी नदी के जरामरणरूपी तरंगों से कब रहित होऊँगा और अपने स्वभाव में कब स्थित होऊँगा?

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ऐसे विचारक उद्दालक चित्त को ध्यान में लगाने लगा, परन्तु चित्तरूपी वानर दृश्य की ओर निकल जाये पर स्थित न हो । तब वह फिर ध्यान में लगावे और फिर वह भोगों की ओर निकल जावे । जैसे वानर नहीं ठहरता तैसे ही चित्त न ठहरे । जब उसने बाहर विषयों को त्यागकर चित्त को अन्तर्मुख किया तब भीतर जो दृष्टि आई तो भी विषयों को चिन्तने लगा, निर्विकल्प न हो और जब रोक रक्खे तब सुषुप्ति में लीन हो जावे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुषुप्ति और लय जो निद्रा है उसही में चित्त रहे । तब वह वहाँ से उठकर और स्थान को चला-जैसे सूर्य सुमेरु की प्रदक्षिणा को चलाता है और गन्धमादन पर्वत की एक कन्दरा में स्थित हुआ जो फूलों से संयुक्त सुन्दर और पशु पक्षी मृगों से रहित एकान्त स्थान था और जो देवता को भी देखना कठिन था । वहाँ अत्यन्त प्रकाश भी न था और अत्यन्त तम भी न था, न अत्यन्त उष्ण था और न शीत जैसे मधुर कार्त्तिक मास होता है तैसे ही वह निर्भय एकान्त स्थान था

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मोक्ष पदवी निर्भय एकान्तरूप होती है तैसे ही उस पर्वत में कुटी बना और उस कुटी में तमाल पर और कमलों का आसनकर और ऊपर मृगछाला बिछाकर वह बैठा और सब कामना का त्यागकिया । जैसे ब्रह्माजी जगत् को उपजाकर छोड़ बैठे तैसे ही वह सब कलना को त्याग बैठा और विचार करने लगा कि अरे मूर्ख मन! तू कहाँ जाता है, यह संसार मायामात्र है और इतने काल तू जगत् में भटकता रहा,

----------


## ravi chacha

पर कहीं तुझको शान्ति न हुई, वृथा धावता रहा । हे मूर्ख मन! उपशम को त्यागकर भोगों की ओर धावता है सो अमृत को त्यागकर विषका बीज बोता है, यह सब तेरी चेष्टा दुःखोंके निमित्त है । जैसे कुशवारी अपना घर बनाकर आप ही को बन्धन करती है तैसे ही तू भी आपको आप संकल्प उठाकर बन्धन करता है । अब तू संकल्प के संसरने को त्यागकर आत्मपद में स्थित हो कि तुझको शान्ति हो । हे मन जिह्वा के साथ मिलकर जो तू शब्द करता है वह दर्दुर के शब्दवत् व्यर्थ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कानों के साथ मिलकर सुनता है तब शुभ अशुभ वाक्य ग्रहण करके मृग की नाईं नष्ट होता त्वचा के साथ मिलकर जो तू स्पर्श की इच्छा करता है सो हाथी की नाईं नष्ट होता है, रसना के स्वाद की इच्छा से मछली की नाईं नष्ट होता है और गन्ध लेने की इच्छा से भँवरे की नाईं नष्ट हो जावेगा । जैसे भँवरा सुगन्ध के निमित्त फूल में फँस मरता है तैसे तू फँस मरेगा और सुन्दर स्त्रियों की वाच्छा से पतंग की नाईं जल मरेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे मूर्ख मन! जो एक इन्द्रिय का भी स्वाद लेते हैं वे नष्ट होते हैं तू तो पञ्चविषय का सेवनेवाला है क्या तेरा नाश न होगा ।इससे तू इनकी इच्छा त्याग कि तुझको शान्ति हो । जो इन भोगों की इच्छा न त्यागेगा तो मैं ही तुझको त्यागूँगा । तू तो मिथ्या असत्यरूप है तुझको मेरा क्या प्रयोजन है । विचार कर मैं तेरा त्याग करता हूँ । हे मूर्ख मन! जो तू देह में अहं अहं करता है सो तेरा अहं किस अर्थ का है । अंगुष्ठ से लेकर मस्तक पर्यन्त अहं वस्तु कुछ नहीं । यह शरीर तो अस्थि, माँस और रक्त का थैला है, यह तो अहंरूप नहीं और पोल आकाशरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह पञ्चतत्त्वों का जो शरीर बना है उसमें अहंरूप वस्तु तो कुछ नहीं है । हे मूर्ख मन! तू अहं अहं क्यों करता है? यह जो तू कहता है कि मैं देखता हूँ, मैं सुनता हूँ, मैं सूँघता हूँ मैं स्पर्श करता हूँ, मैं स्वाद लेता हूँ और इनके इष्ट-अनिष्ट में रागद्वेष से जलता है सो वृथा कष्ट पाता है । रूप को नेत्र ग्रहण करते हैं, नेत्र रूप से उत्पन्न हुए हैं और तेज का अंश उनमें स्थित है जो अपने विषय को ग्रहण करता है, इसके साथ मिलकर तू क्यों तपायमान होता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

शब्द आकाश में उत्पन्न हुआ है और आकाश का अंश श्रवण में स्थित है जो अपने गुण शब्द को ग्रहण करता है इसके साथ मिलकर तू क्यों रागद्वेष कर तपायमान होता है? स्पर्श इन्द्रिय वायु से उत्पन्न हुई है और वायु का अंश त्वचा में स्थित है वही स्पर्श को ग्रहण करता है, उससे मिलकर तू क्यों रागद्वेष से तपायमान होता है? रसना इन्द्रिय जल से उत्पन्न हुई है और जल का अंश जिह्वा है जो अग्रभाग में स्थित है वही रस ग्रहण करती है, इससे मिलकर तू क्यों वृथा तपाय मान होता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

और घ्राण इन्द्रिय गन्ध से उपजी है और पृथ्वी का अंश घ्राण में स्थित है वही गन्ध को ग्रहण करती है, उसमें मिलकर तू क्यों वृथा रागद्वेषवान् होता है? मूर्ख मन! इन्द्रियाँ तो अपने-अपने विषय को ग्रहण करती हैं पर तू इनमें अभिमान करता है कि मैं देखता हूँ, मैं सुनता हूँ, मैं सूँघता हूँ, मैं स्पर्श करता हूँ और रस लेता हूँ । यह इन्द्रियाँ तो सब आत्मभर हैं अर्थात् अपने विषय को ग्रहण करती हैं और के विषय को ग्रहण नहीं करती कि नेत्र देखते हैं श्रवण नहीं करते और कान सुनते हैं देखते नहीं इत्यादिक ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब इन्द्रियाँ अपना धर्म किसी को देती भी नहीं और न किसी का लेती हैं । वे अपने धर्म में स्थित हैं और विषय को ग्रहण कर इनको रागद्वेष कुछ नहीं होता । इनको ग्रहण करने की वासना भी कुछ नहीं होती और तू ऐसा मूर्ख है कि औरों के धर्म आपमें मानकर रागद्वेष से जलता है । जो तू भी राग द्वेष से रहित होकर चेष्टा करे तो तुझको दुःख कुछ न हो । जो वासना सहित कर्म करता है वह बन्धन का कारण होता है, वासना बिना कुछ दुःख नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तू मूर्ख है जो विचार कर नहीं देखता इससे मैं तुझको त्याग करता हूँ । तेरे साथ मिल के मैं बड़े खेद पाता हूँ । जैसे भेड़िये के बालक को सिंह चूर्ण करता है तैसे ही तूने मुझको चूर्ण किया है । तेरे साथ मिलकर मैं तुच्छ हुआ हूँ । अब तेरे साथ मेरा प्रयोजन कुछ नहीं, मैं तो निर्विकल्प शुद्ध चिदानन्द हूँ । जैसे महाकाशा घट से मिल कर घटाकाश होता हे तैसे ही तेरे साथ मिलकर मैं तुच्छ हो गया हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस कारण मैं तेरा संग त्यागकर परम चिदाकाश को प्राप्त होऊँगा । मैं निर्विकार हूँ और अहं त्वं की कल्पना से रहित हूँ । तू क्यों अहं त्वं करता है? शरीर में व्यर्थ अहं करनेवाला और कोई नहीं तू ही चोर है । अब मैंने तुझको पकड़कर त्याग दिया है । तू तो अज्ञान से उपजा मिथ्या और असत्यरूप है जैसे बालक अपनी परछाहीं में वैताल जानकर आप भय पाता है तैसे ही तूने सबको दुःखी किया है । जब तेरा नाश होगा तब आनन्द होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरे उपजने से महादुःख है-जैसे कोई ऊँचे पर्वत से गिरके कूप में जा पड़े और कष्टवान हो तैसे ही तेरे संग से मैं आत्मपद से गिरा देह अभिमानरूपी गढ़े में रागद्वेषरूपी दुःख पाता था, पर अब तुझको त्यागकर मैं निरहंकारपद को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । वह पद न प्रकाश है, न एक है, न दो है, न बड़ा है और न छोटा है, अहं त्वं आदि से रहित अचैत्य चिन्मात्र है । जरा मृत्यु रागद्वेष और भय सब तेरे संयोग से होते हैं । अब तेरे वियोग से मैं निर्विकार शुद्ध पद को प्राप्त होता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे मन! तेरा होना दुःख का कारण है । जब तू निर्वाण हो जावेगा तब मैं ब्रह्मरूप होऊँगा । तेरे संग से मैं तुच्छ हुआ हूँ, जब तू निवृत्त होगा तब मैं शुद्ध होऊँगा-जैसे मेघ और कुहिरे के होने से आकाश मलीन भासता है पर जब वर्षा हो जाती है तब शुद्ध और निर्मल हो रहता है, तैसे ही तेरे निवृत्त हुए निर्लेप अपना आप आत्मा भासता है । हे चित्त! ये जो देह इन्द्रियादिक पदार्थ हैं सो भिन्न हैं, इनमें अहं वस्तु कुछ नहीं, इनको एक तूने ही इकट्ठी किया है । जैसे एक तागा अनेक मणियों को इकट्ठा करता है तैसे ही सबको इकट्ठा करके तू अहं अहं करता है । तू मिथ्या रागद्वेष करता है इससे तू शीघ्र ही सब इन्द्रियों को लेकर निर्वाण हो जिससे तेरी जय हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उद्दालक विश्रान्तिवर्णन.....  .......

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना कहकर वाल्मीकि बोले, हे साधो! अब स्थितिप्रकरण के अनन्तर उपशम प्रकरण कहता हूँ जिसके जानने से निर्वाणता पावोगे । जब वशिष्ठजी ने इस प्रकार वचन कहे तब सब सभा ऐसी शोभित हुई जैसे शरत्*काल के आकाश में तारागण शोभते हैं । वशिष्ठजी के वचन परमानन्द के कारण हैं । ऐसे पावन वचन सुनके सब मौन हो गये और जैसे कमल की पंक्ति कमल की खानि में स्थित हो तैसे ही सभा के लोग और राजा स्थित हुए । स्त्रियाँ जो झरोखों में बैठी थीं उनके महाविलास की चञ्चलता शान्त हो गई और घड़ियालों के शब्द जो गृह में होते थे वे भी शान्त हो गये । शीश पर चमर करनेवाले भी मूर्तिवत् अचल हो गये और राजा से आदि लेकर जो लोग थे वे कथा के सम्मुख हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी बड़े विकास को प्राप्त हुए-जैसे प्रातःकाल में कमल विकासमान होता है और वशिष्ठजी की कही वाणी से राजा दशरथ ऐसा प्रसन्न हुआ जैसे मेघ की वर्षा से मोर प्रसन्न होता है । सबके चञ्चल वानररूपी मन विषय भोग से रहित हो स्थित हुए और मन्त्री भी सुनके स्थित हो रहे और अपने स्वरूप को जानने लगे । जैसे चन्द्रमा की कला प्रकाशती है तैसे ही आत्मकला प्रकाशित हुई और लक्ष्मण ने अपने लक्षस्वरूप को देखके तीव्रबुद्धि से वशिष्ठजी के उपदेश को जाना। शत्रुघ्न जो शत्रुओं को मारनेवाले थे उनका चित्त अति आनन्द से पूर्ण हुआ और जैसे पूर्णमासी का चन्द्रमा स्थित होता है तैसे मन्त्रियों के हृदय में मित्रता हो गई और मन शीतल और हृदय प्रफुल्लित हुआ । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए कमल तत्काल विकासमान होता है । और और जो मुनि, राजा और ब्राह्माण स्थित थे उनके रत्नरूपी चित्त स्वच्छ और निर्मल हो गये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब मध्याह्न काल का समय हुआ और बाजे बजकर उनके ऐसे शब्द हुए जैसे प्रलयकाल में मेघों के शब्द होते हैं और उन बड़े शब्दों से मुनीश्वरों का शब्द आच्छादित हो गया- जैसे मेघ के शब्द से कोकिला का शब्द दब जाता है तब वशिष्ठजी चुप होगये और एक मुहूर्त्तपर्यन्त शब्द होता रहा । जब घनशब्द शान्त हुआ तब मुनीश्वर ने रामजी से कहा, हे रामजी! जो कुछ आज मुझे कहना था वह मैं कह चुका अब कल फिर कहूँगा । यह सुन सर्वसभा के लोग अपने-अपने स्थानों को गये और वशिष्ठजी ने राजा से लेकर रामजी आदि से कहा कि तुम भी अपने-अपने घरों में जावो । सबने चरणवन्दना और नमस्कार किया और जो नभचारी, वनचारी और जलचारी थे उन सबको विदाकर आप भी अपने-अपने स्थानों को गये और ब्राह्मण की सुन्दरवाणी को विचारते और अपने-अपने अधिकार की क्रिया दिन को करते रहे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना कहकर फिर वाल्मीकिजी बोले, हे भारद्वाज! इस प्रकार अपने अपने स्थानों में सब यथाउचित क्रिया करने लगे । वशिष्ठजी राजा, राघव, मुनि और ब्राह्मणों ने अपने-अपने स्थानों में स्नान आदिक क्रिया की और गौ, सुवर्ण, अन्न, पृथ्वी, वस्त्र, भोजन आदिक ब्राह्मणों को यथायोग्य पात्र दान दिये । सुवर्ण और रत्नों से जड़े स्थानों में आकर राजा ने देवताओं का पूजन किया और कोई विष्णु का और सदाशिव का, कोई अग्नि का और किसी ने सूर्य आदिक का पूजन किया । तदनन्तर पुत्र, पौत्र, सुहृद, मित्र, बान्धव संयुक्त नानाप्रकार के उचित भोजन किये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतने में दिन का तीसरा पहर आया तब सबने अपने सम्बन्धियों संयुक्त और और क्रिया की और जब साँझ हुई और सूर्य अस्त हुआ तब सायंकाल की विधि की और अघमर्षण गायत्री आदिक का जाप किया और पाठस्त्रोत और मनोहर कथा मुनीश्वरों की कही । फिर रात्रि हुई तब स्त्रियों ने शय्या बिछाई और उन पर वे विराजे पर रामजी बिना सबको रात्रि एक मुहूर्तवत् व्यतीत हुई । रामजी स्थित होकर वशिष्ठजी के वचन की पंक्तियों को विचारने लगे कि जिसका नाम संसार है इसमें भ्रमने का पात्र कौन है, नाना प्रकार के भूतजात कहाँ से आते हैं, कहाँ जाते हैं, मन का स्वरूप क्या है, शान्ति कैसे होती है, यह माया कहाँ से उठी है, और कैसे निवृत्त होती है, निवृत्त हुए विशेषता क्या होती है, नष्ट किसकी होती है, अनन्तरूप जो विस्तृत आत्मा है उसमें अहंकार कैसे होता है, मन के क्षय होने और इन्द्रियों के जीतने में मुनीश्वरों ने क्या कहा है और आत्मा के पाने में क्या युक्ति कही है? जीव, चित्त, मन और माया सब ही एकरूप है,

----------


## ravi chacha

विस्ताररूप संसार इसने रचा है और जैसे ग्राह ने हाथी को बाँधा था और वह कष्ट पाता था तैसे ही असत्*रूप संसार में बँधकर जो जीव कष्ट पाते हैं उस दुःख के नाश करने के निमित्त कौन औषध है । भोगरूपी मेघमाला में मोहित हुई मेरी बुद्धि मलिन हो गई है, इसको मैं किस प्रकार शुद्ध करूँ । यह तो भोग के साथ तन्मय हो गई है और मुझको भोगों के त्यागने की सामर्थ्य भी नहीं, भोगों के त्यागने के बिना बड़ी आपदा है और उनके संहारने की भी सामर्थ्य नहीं । बड़ा आश्चर्य है और हमको बड़ा कष्ट प्राप्त हुआ है । आत्मपद की प्राप्ति मन के जीतने से होती है और वेदशास्त्र के कहने का प्रयोजन भी यही है । गुरु के वचनों से भ्रम नष्ट हो जाता है-जैसे बालक को पर छाहीं में वैताल भासता है- उस भ्रम को जैसे बुद्धिमान दूर करता है तैसे ही मनरूपी भ्रम को गुरु दूर करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस उपशम सिद्धपद को मैं कब पाऊँगा जो बुद्धिमानों ने मूढ़ता को त्याग के पाया है । मैं कब निर्दोष और समदर्शी होऊँगा और अज्ञानरूपी ताप मेरा कब नाश होगा जिससे सम्पूर्ण अंग मेरे तपते हैं । सब धातु क्षोभरूप हो गई हैं और उनसे बड़ा दीर्घज्वर हुआ है इससे कब मेरा चित्त शान्तवान् होगा-जैसे वायु बिना दीपक होता है । कब मैं भ्रम त्याग के प्रकाशवान् हूँगा और कब मैं लीला करके इन्द्रियों के दुःखों को तर जाऊँगा । दुर्गन्धरूप देह से मैं कब न्यारा होऊँगा और ‘अहं’ ‘त्वं’ आदिक मिथ्याभ्रम का नाश मैं कब देखूँगा । जिस पद के आगे इन्द्रादिकों का सुख ऐश्वर्य मन्दारादिक वृक्षों की सुगन्ध और नाना प्रकार के भोग तृणवत् भासते हैं वह आत्मसुख हमको कब प्राप्त होगा वीतराग मुनीश्वर ने जो हमसे ज्ञान की निर्बल दृष्टि कही है उसको पाके मन विश्राम वान् होता है । संसार तो दुःखरूप है मन तू किस पदार्थ को पाकै विश्रामवान् हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

माता, पिता, पुत्रादिक जो सम्बन्धी है उनका पात्र मैं नहीं हूँ इनका पात्र भोगी होता है । बुद्धि तू मेरी बहन है, तू मेरा ही अर्थ भ्राता की नाईं पूर्ण कर कि तुम हम दोनों दुःख से मुक्त हों । मुनीश्वर के वचनों को विचार के हमारी आपदा नाश होगी, हम भी परमपद को प्राप्त होंगे और तुझको भी शान्ति होगी । हे मेरी बुद्धि! तू ज्यों स्मरण कर कि वशिष्ठजी ने क्या कहा है । प्रथम तो वैराग्य कहा, फिर मोक्षव्यवहार कहा है, फिर उत्पत्ति प्रकरण कहा है कि संसार की उत्पत्ति इस क्रम से हुई है और फिर स्थिति प्रकरण कहा है कि ईश्वर से जगत् की स्थिति है और नाना प्रकार के दृष्टान्तों से उसे निरूपण किया है । निदान जितने प्रकरण कहे हैं वे ज्ञान विज्ञानसंयुक्त हैं । हे बुद्धे! जिस प्रकार वशिष्ठजी ने कहा है तैसे तू स्मरण कर और अनेकबार विचार कर बुद्धि में निश्चय न हो तो वह क्रिया भी निष्फल है । जैसे शरत्*काल का मेघ बड़ा घन भी दृष्टि आता है परन्तु वर्षा से रहित निष्फल होता है तैसे ही धारणा से रहित विचार किया हुआ निष्फल होता है । जब धारणा कीजिये वह विचार सफल होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वाल्मीकिजी बोले, हे भारद्वाज! जब इस प्रकार बड़े उदार आत्मा रामजी ने चित्त संयुक्त रात्रि व्यतीत की तो कुछ तम संयुक्त तारागण हुए और दिशा भासने लगीं । प्रातःकाल के नगारे नौबत बजने लगे तब रामजी ऐसे उठे जैसे कमलों की खानि से कमल उठे और भाइयों के साथ प्रातःकाल के सन्ध्यादिक कर्म करके कुछ मनुष्यों से संयुक्त वसिष्ठजी के आश्रम में आये । वशिष्ठजी एकान्त समाधि में स्थित थे उनको दूर से देख रामजी ने नमस्कारसहित चरणवन्दना की और प्रणाम करके हाथ बाँधे खड़े रहे । जब दिशा का तम नष्ट हुआ तब राजा और राजपुत्र , ऋषि, ब्राह्मण जैसे ब्रह्मलोक में देवता आवें तैसे आये । वशिष्ठजी का आश्रम जनों से पूर्ण हो गया और हाथी, घोड़े, रथ, प्यादा चार प्रकार की सेना से स्थान शौभित हुआ । तब तत्काल वशिष्ठजी समाधि से उतरे और सर्व लोगों ने प्रणाम किया । वशिष्ठजी ने उन सबका प्रणाम यथायोग्य ग्रहण किया और विश्वा- -मित्र को संग लेकर सबसे आगे चले ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बाहर निकलकर रथ पर आरूढ़ हुए-जैसे पद्म में ब्रह्मा बैठे और दशरथ के गृह को चले । जैसे ब्रह्माजी बड़ी सेना से वेष्टित इन्द्र पुरी को आते हैं तैसे ही वशिष्ठजी बड़ी सेना से वेष्टित दशरथ के गृह आये और जो विस्तृत रमणीय सभा थी उसमें प्रवेश किया जैसे राजहंस कमलों में प्रवेश करे । तब राजा दशरथ ने जो बड़े सिंहासन पर बैठै थै उठकर आगे जा चरणवन्दना की और नम्र होकर चरण चूमे । वशिष्ठजी सबके आगे होकर शोभित हुए और अनेक मुनि, ऋषि और ब्राह्मण आये । दशरथ से लेकर राजा सर्वमन्त्री और बन्दीजन और रामजी से आदि लेकर राजपुत्र, मण्ड- -लेश्वर, जगत् के अधिष्ठाता और मालव आदि सर्व भृत्य और टहलुये आकर यथायोग्य अपने आपमें आसन पर बैठे और सबकी दृष्टि वशिष्ठजी की ओर गई । बन्दीजन जो स्तुति करते थे और सर्वलोक जो शब्द करते थे चुप हो गये निदान सूर्य उदय हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और किरणों ने झुककर झरोखों से प्रवेश किया, कमल खिल आये, पुष्पों से स्थान पूर्ण हो गये और उनकी महासुगन्ध फैली, झरोखों में स्त्रियाँ चञ्चलता त्यागकर मौन हो बैठीं और चमरकरनेवाली मौन होकर शीश पर चमर करने लगीं और सब वशिष्ठजी की महासुन्दर कोमल मधुरवाणी को स्मरणकर आपस में आश्चर्यवान् होने लगे । तब आकाश से राजऋषि, सिद्ध, विद्याधर और मुनि आये और वशिष्ठजी को प्रणाम किया पर गम्भीरता से मुख से न बोले और यथायोग्य आसन पर बैठ गये । पुष्पों की सुगन्धयुक्त वायु चली और अगर चन्दनादि की सभा में बड़ी सुगन्ध फैल गई । भँवरे शब्द करते फिरते थे और कमलों को देखकर प्रसन्न होते थे । रत्न मणि भूषण जो राजा और राजपुत्रों ने पहिने थे उन पर सूर्य की किरणें पड़ने से बड़ा प्रकाश होता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राघववचन
वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि उस समय दशरथजी ने वशिष्ठजी से कहा, हे भगवन्! कल के श्रम से आप आश्रित हैं और आपका शरीर गरमी से अति कृश सा हो गया है इस निमित्त विश्राम कीजिये । हे मुनीश्वर! आप जो आनन्दित वचन कहते हैं वे प्रकटरूप हैं और आपके उपदेश रूपी अमृत की वर्षा से हम आनन्दवान् हुए हैं । हमारे हृदय का तम दूर होकर शीतल चित्त हुआ है-जैसे चन्द्रमा की किरणों से तम और तपन दोनों निवृत्त होते हैं तैसे ही आपके बचनों से हम अज्ञानरूपी तम और तपन से रहित हुए हैं । आपके वचन अमृतवत् अपूर्व रस का आनन्द देते हैं और ज्यों ज्यों ग्रहण करिये त्यों-त्यों विशेष रस आनन्द आता है । ये वचन शोकरूपी तप्त को दूर करनेवाले और अमृत की वर्षारूप हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मारूपी रत्न को दिखानेवाले परमार्थरूपी दीपक हैं, सन्तजनरूपी वृक्ष की बेलि हैं और दुरिच्छा और दुष्ट आचरण के नाश करनेवाले हैं । जैसे तम को दूर करने और शीतलता करने को शान्तरूप चन्द्रमा है तैसे ही सन्तजनरूपी चन्द्रमा को किरणरूपी वचनों से अज्ञान रूपी तप्त का नाश करते हैं । हे मुनीश्वर! तृष्णा और लोभादिक विकार आपकी वाणी से ऐसे नष्ट हो गये हैं जैसे शरत्काल का पवन मेघ को नष्ट करता है और आपके वचनों से हम निराश हुए हैं । आत्मदर्शन के निमित् हम प्रवर्त्तते हैं । आपने हमको परम अञ्जन दिया है उससे हम सचक्षु हुए हैं और संसाररूपी कुहिरा हमारा निवृत्त हुआ है जैसे कल्पवृक्ष की लता और अमृत का स्नान आनन्द देता है तैसे ही उदारबुद्धि की वाणी आनन्ददायक होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना कहकर बाल्मीकिजी बोले कि ऐसे वशिष्ठजी से कहकर रामजी की ओर मुख करके दशरथजी ने कहा, हे राघव! जो काल सन्तों की संगति में व्यतीत होता है वही सफल होता है और जो दिन सत्संग बिना व्यतीत होता है वह वृथा जाता है । हे कमलनयन, रामजी! तुम फिर वशिष्ठजी से कुछ पूछो तो वे फिर उपदेश करें-वे हमारा कल्याण चाहते हैं । बाल्मीकिजी बोले कि जब इस प्रकार राजा दशरथ ने कहा तब रामजी की ओर मुख करके उदार आत्मा वशिष्ठ भगवान् बोले कि हे राघव! अपने कुलरूपी आकाश के चन्द्रमा! मैंने जो वचन कहे थे तुमको स्मरण आते हैं उन वाक्यों का अर्थ स्मरण में है और पूर्व और अपर का कुछ विचार किया है?

----------


## ravi chacha

हे महाबोधवान्, महाबाहो! और अज्ञानरूपी शत्रु के नाशकर्ता! सात्त्विक, राजस और तामस गुणों के भेद की उत्पत्ति जो विचित्ररूप है वह मैंने कही है । तुम्हारे चित्त में है सर्व भी वही है, असर्व भी वही है सत्य भी वही है और असत्य भी वही है और सदा शान्त अद्वैतरूप है । परमात्मादेव का विस्तृतरूप स्मरण है । जैसे विश्व ईश्वर से उदय हुआ है वह स्मरण है, यह जो देववाणी है इसका पात्र शुद्ध चित्त है, अशुद्ध नहीं । हे सत्यबुद्धे, रामजी! अविद्या जो विस्तृत रूप भासती है उसका रूप स्मरण है? अर्थ से शून्य, क्षणभंगुररूप, सम्यक् दर्शन से रहित निर्जीव है यह जो लवण के विचार द्वारा मैंने प्रतिपादन किया है वह भली भाँति स्मरण है?

----------


## ravi chacha

और वाक्यों का समूह जो मैंने तुमसे कहा है उनको रात्रि में विचार के हृदय में धारा है? जब पुरुष बारम्बार विचारते हैं और तात्पर्य हृदय में धारते हैं तब बड़ा फल पाते हैं और जो अवज्ञा से अर्थ का विस्मरण करते हैं तो फल नहीं पाते । हे रामजी! तुम तो इन वचनों के पात्र हो जैसे उत्तम बाँस में मोती फलीभूत होते हैं और में नहीं उपजते तैसे ही जो विवेकी उदार आत्मचित्त पुरुष हैं उनके हृदय में ये वचन फलीभूत होते हैं । वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि इस प्रकार जब ब्रह्माजी के पुत्र वशिष्ठजी ने कहा तब महा ओजवान् गम्भीर रामजी अवकाश पाके बोले, हे भगवन्! सब धर्मों के वेत्ता और आपने जो परम उदार वचन कहे हैं उनसे मैं बोधवान् हुआ हूँ और जैसे आप कहते हैं तैसे ही सत्य है, अन्यथा नहीं । हे भगवन्! मैंने समस्त रात्रि आपके वाक्यों के विचार में व्यतीत की है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप तो हृदय के अज्ञानरूपी तम के नाशकर्ता पृथ्वी पर सूर्यरूप बिचरते हैं । हे भगवन्! आपने जो व्यतीत दिन में आनन्ददायक, प्रकाशरूपी, रमणीय और पवित्र वचन कहे थे, व मैंने सब अपने हृदय में भली प्रकार धरे हैं । जैसे समुद्र से नाना प्रकार के रत्न निकलते हैं तैसे ही आपके वचन कल्याणकर्ता और बोधवान् हैं अर्थात् सबके सहायक और हृदयगम्य आनन्द का कारण हैं । वह कौन है जो आपकी आज्ञा सिर पर न धरे? जो मुमुक्षु जीव हैं वे सब आपकी आज्ञा शीश पर धरते हैं और अपने कल्याण के निमित्त जानते हैं । हे मुनीश्वर! आपके वचनों से मेरे संशय निवृत्त हुए हैं-जैसे शरत्*काल में मेघ और कुहिरा नष्ट हो जाता है और निर्मल आकाश भासता है । यह संसार आपात रमणीय भासता है, जब तक पदार्थों का विभाग नहीं होता तब तक सुखदायक भासते हैं, और जब विषय इन्द्रियों से दूर होते हैं तब दुःखदायक हो जाते हैं आपके वचन ऐसे हैं कि जिनके आदि में भी यत्न कुछ नहीं सुगम मधुर आरम्भ है, मध्य में सौभाग्य मधुर है अर्थात् कल्याण करता है और पीछे से अनुत्तमपद को प्राप्त करते हैं जिसके समान और कोई पद नहीं । यह आपके पुण्यरूप वचनों का फल है और आपके वचनरूपी पुष्प सदा कमल समान खिले हुए निर्मल आनन्द के देनेवाले हैं और उदित फूल हैं, उनका फल हमको प्राप्त होगा । सब शास्त्रों में जो पुण्यरूपी जल है उसका यह समुद्र है, अब मैं निष्पाप हुआ हूँ मुझको उपदेश करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रथम उपदेश
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे सुन्दरमूर्ते, रामजी यह सुन्दर सिद्धान्त जो उपशम प्रकरण है उसे सुनो, तुम्हारे कल्याण के निमित्त मैं कहता हूँ । यह संसार महादीर्घ रूप है और जैसे दृढ़थम्भ के आश्रय गृह होता है तैसे ही राजसी जीवों का आश्रय संसार मायारूप है । तुम सरीखे जो सात्त्विक में स्थित हैं वे शूरमे हैं, जो वैराग, विवेक आदिक गुणों से सम्पन्न हैं वे लीला करके यत्न बिना ही संसार माया को त्याग देते हैं औष जो बुद्धि मान् सात्त्विक जागे हुए हैं और जो राजस और सात्त्विक हैं वे भी उत्तम पुरुष हैं । वे पुरुष जगत् के पूर्व अपूर्व को विचारते हैं । जो सन्तजन और सत्*शास्त्रों का संग करता है उसके आचरणपूर्वक वे बिचरते हैं और उससे ईश्वर परमात्मा के देखने की उन्हें बुद्धि उपजती है और दीपकवत् ज्ञानप्रकाश उपजता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब तक मनुष्य अपने विचार से अपना स्वरूप नहीं पहिचानता तब तक उसे ज्ञान प्राप्त नहीं होता । जो उत्तम कुल, निष्पाप, सात्त्विक-राजसी जीव हैं उन्हीं को विचार उपजता है और उस विचार से वे अपने आपसे आपको पाते हैं । वे दीर्घदर्शी संसार के जो नाना प्रकार के आरम्भ हैं उनको बिचारते हैं और बिचार द्वारा आत्मपद पाते हैं और परमानन्द सुख में प्राप्त होते हैं । इससे तुम इसी को विचारो कि सत्य क्या है और असत्य क्या है? ऐसे विचार से असत्य का त्याग करो और सत्य का आश्रय करो । जो पदार्थ आदि में न हो और अन्त में भी न रहे उसे मध्य में भी असत्य जानिये । जो आदि, अन्त एकरस है उसको सत्य जानिये और जो आदि अन्त में नाशरूप है उसमें जिसको प्रीति है और उसके राग से जो रञ्जित है वह मूढ़ पशु है, उसको विवेक का रंग नहीं लगता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन ही उपजता है और मनही बढ़ता है, सम्यक् ज्ञान के उदय हुए मन निर्वाण हो जाता है । मनरूपी संसार है और आत्मसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों है । रामजी ने पूछा हे ब्रह्मन्! जो कुछ आप कहते हैं वह मैंने जाना कि यह संसार मनरूप है और जरा मरण आदिक विकार का पात्र भी मन ही है । उसके तरने का उपाय निश्चय करके कहो । हम सब रघुवंशियों के कुल के अज्ञानरूपी तम को हृदय से दूर करने को आप ज्ञान के सूर्य हैं । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! प्रथम तो जीव को विचारपूर्वक वैराग कहा है कि सन्तजनों का संग और सत्*शास्त्रों से मन को निर्मल करे । जब मन को निर्मल करेगा तब स्वजनता से सम्पन्न होगा और वैराग्य उपजेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब वैराग प्राप्त होगा तब ज्ञानवान् गुरु के निकट जावेगा और जब वह उपदेश करेंगे तब ध्यान, अर्चनादि के क्रम से परमपद को प्राप्त होगा । जब निर्मल विचार उपजता है तब अपने आपको आपसे देखता है-जैसे पूर्णमासी का चन्द्रमा अपने बिम्ब को आपसे देखता है । जब तक विचाररूपी तट का आश्रय नहीं लिया तब तक संसार में तृणवत् भ्रमता है और जब विचार करके ज्यों का त्यों वस्तु-जानता है तब सब दुःख नष्ट हो जाते हैं । जैसे सोमजल के नीचे रेत जा रहती है तैसे ही आधी पीड़ा उसकी निवृत्त हो जाती है फिर उत्पन्न नही होती । जैसे जब तक सुवर्ण और राख मिली हुई है तब तक सोनार संशय में रहता है और जब सुवर्ण और राख भिन्न हो जाती है तब संशय रहित सुवर्ण को प्रत्यक्ष देखता है और तभी निःसंशय होता है, तैसे ही अज्ञान से जीवों को मोह उत्पन्न होता है और देह इन्द्रियों से मिला हुआ संशय में रहता है जब विचार से भिन्न-भिन्न जाने तब मोह नष्ट हो और तभी संशय से रहित शुद्ध अविनाशीरूप आत्मा को देखता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विचार किये मोह का अवसर नहीं रहता-जैसे अज्ञानी पुरुष चिन्ता मणि की कीमत नहीं जान सकता, जब उसको ज्ञान प्राप्त होता है तब ज्यों का त्यों जानता है और मोह संशय निवृत्त हो जाता है, तैसे ही जीव जब तक आत्मतत्त्व को नहीं जानता तब तक दुःख का भागी होता है और सब ज्यों का त्यों जानता है तब शुद्ध शान्ति को प्राप्त होता है । हे रामजी! आत्मा देह से मिश्रित भासता है पर वास्तव में कुछ मिश्रित नहीं, इससे अपने स्वरूप में शीघ्र ही स्थित हो जावो । निर्मल स्वरूप जो आत्मा है उसको रञ्चकमात्र भी देह से सम्बन्ध नहीं-जैसे सुवर्ण कीच में मिश्रित भासता है तो भी सुवर्ण को कीच का लेप नहीं निर्लेप रहता है तैसे ही जीव को देह से कुछ सम्बन्ध नहीं निर्लेप ही रहता है-आत्मा भिन्न है, देह भिन्न है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जल और कमल भिन्न रहते हैं । मैं ऊँची भुजा करके पुकारता हूँ, मेरा कहा मूर्ख नहीं मानते कि संकल्प से होना परम कल्याण है । यही भावना हृदय में क्यों नहीं करते? जब तक जड़ धर्मी है अर्थात् विषय भोगों में आस्था करता है और आत्मतत्त्व से शून्य रहता है तब तक मूढ़ रहता है, जबतक स्वरूप का प्रमाद है तबतक हृदय से संसार का तम और किसी प्रकार दूर नहीं होता । चन्द्रमा उदय हो और अग्नि का समूह हो वा द्वादश सूर्य इकट्ठे उदय हो तो भी हृदय का तम किंचित्मात्र भी दूर नहीं होता और जब स्वरूप को जानकर आत्मा में स्थित हो तब हृदय का तम नष्ट हो जावेगा । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुये जगत् का अन्धकार नष्ट होता है । जब तक आत्मपद का बोध नहीं होता और भोगों में मन तद्रूप है तबतक संसार समुद्र में बहे जावोगे और दुःख का अन्त न आवेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे आकाश में धूलि भासती है परन्तु आकाश को धूलि का सम्बन्ध कुछ नहीं और जैसे जल में कमल भासता है परन्तु जल से स्पर्श नहीं करता, सदा निर्लेप रहता है, तैसे ही आत्मा देह से मिश्रित भासता है परन्तु देह से आत्मा का कुछ स्पर्श नहीं, सदा विलक्षण रहता है जैसे सुवर्ण कीच और मल से अलेप रहता है । देह जड़ है आत्मा उससे भिन्न है और सुख दुःख का अभिमान आत्मा में भासता है वह भ्रममात्र असत्यरूप है । जैसे आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा और नीलता असत्यरूप है तैसे ही आत्मा में सुख दुःखादि असत्यरूप हैं । सुख दुःख देह को होता है, सबसे अतीत आत्मा में सुख दुःख का अभाव है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह अज्ञान करके कल्पित है, देह के नाश हुए आत्मा का नाश नहीं होता, इससे सुख दुःख भी आत्मा में कोई नहीं, सर्वात्मामय शान्तरूप है । यह जो विस्तृत रूप जगत् दृष्टि आता है वह मायामय है, जैसे जल में तरंग और आकाश में आकाश में तरवरे भासते हैं तैसे ही आत्मा में जो जगत् भासता है सो आत्मा ही है, न एक है, न दो है, सब आभास हैं और मिथ्या दृष्टि से आकार भासते हैं । जैसे मणि का प्रकाश मणि से भिन्न नहीं और जैसे अपनी छाया दृष्टि आती है तैसे ही आत्मा का प्रकाशरूप जो जगत् भासता है वह सब ब्रह्मरूप है । मैं और हूँ, यह जगत् और है, इस भ्रम को त्याग करो, विस्तृतरूप ब्रह्मघनसत्ता में और कोई कल्पना नहीं । जैसे जल में तरंग कुछ भिन्न वस्तु नहीं जलरूप ही है; तैसे सर्वरूप आत्मा एक है, उसमें द्वितीय कल्पना कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे अग्नि में बरफ के कणके नहीं होते, तैसे ही ब्रह्म में दूसरी वस्तु कुछ नहीं । इससे अपने स्वरूप की आपही भावना करो कि ‘मैं चिन्मात्ररूप हूँ’ "जगतजाल सब मेरा ही स्वरूप है" और मैं ही विस्तृतरूप हूँ’ जो कुछ है वह देव देवही है, न शोक है, न मोह है, न जन्म है, न देह है । ऐसे जानकर विगतज्वर हो जावो, तुम्हारी स्थिरबुद्धि है और तुम शान्तरूप , श्रेष्ठ, मणिवत निर्मल हो । हे राघव! तुम निर्द्वन्द्व होकर नित्यस्वरूप में स्थित हो जावो और सत्य संकल्प, धैर्य सहित हो, यथा, प्राप्ति में बर्तो । तुम वीतराग, निर्यत्न, निर्मल, वीतकल्मष हो, न देते हो, न लेते हो, ग्रहण त्याग से रहित शान्तरुप हो । विश्व से अतीति जो पद है उसमें प्राप्त होकर जो पाने योग्य पद है उसको पाकर परि पूर्ण समुद्रवत् अक्षोभरूप, सन्ताप से रहित बिचरो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! संकल्पजाल से मुक्त और मायाजाल से रहित अपने आपसे तृप्त और विगतज्वर हो जावो । आत्मवेत्ता का शरीर अनन्त है और तुम भी आदि अन्त से रहित पर्वत के शिखरवत् विगतज्वर हो । हे रामजी! तुम अपने आपसे उदार होकर अपने आप आनन्द से आनन्दी होवो । जैसे समुद्र और पूर्णमासी का चन्द्रमा अपने आनन्द से आनन्दवान् है तैसे ही तुम भी आनन्दवान् हो । यह जो प्रपञ्चरचना भासती है सो असत्य है, जो ज्ञानवान् हैं वे असत्य जानकर इसकी ओर नहीं धावते । तुम तो ज्ञानवान् हो असत्य कल्पना त्याग करके दुःख से रहित हो और नित्य, उदित, शान्तरूप, शुभगुण संयुक्त उपदेश द्वारा चक्रवर्ती होकर पृथ्वी का राज्य करो, प्रजा की पालना कर और समदृष्टि से बिचरो। बाहर से यथाशास्त्र शुभ चेष्टा करो और राज्य की मर्यादा रक्खो पर हृदय से निर्लेप रहना । तुमको त्याग और ग्रहण से कुछ प्रयोजन नहीं और ग्रहण त्याग में समदृष्टि होकर राज्य करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

क्रमोपदेशवर्णन
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जिसकी हृदय से वासना नष्ट हुई है वह पुरुष जो कार्यों में बर्तता है तो भी मुक्त है । हमारे मत में बन्धन का कारण वासना है, जिसकी वासना क्षय हुई है वह मुक्तस्वरूप है और जिसकी वासना पदार्थों में सत्य है वह बन्ध में है कोई पुरुष अपने पुरुषार्थ का आश्रय कर कर्तव्य भी करते हैं और प्रीति करके प्रवर्त ते हैं तो वे अपनी वासना से स्वर्ग में जाते हैं और फिर स्वर्ग को त्यागकर दुःख और नरक भोगते हैं । वे अपनी वासना से बँधे हुए पशु आदिक और स्थावर योनि को प्राप्त होते हैं और कोई आत्मवेत्ता पुण्यवान् पुरुष मन की दशा को विचारते हैं और तृष्णा रूपी बन्धनको काटकर निर्मल आत्मपद को प्राप्त होते हैं । जो पुरुष पूर्वजन्मों को भोगकर इस जन्म में मुक्त होते हैं वे राजस-सात्त्विकी होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिनका यह जन्म अन्त का होता है वे क्रम करके पूर्ण पद को प्राप्त होते हैं-जैसे शुक्लपक्ष का चन्द्रमा क्रम से पूर्णमासी का होता है और सब कलाओं से पूर्ण होता है । जैसे वर्षा काल में कण्टक वृक्ष की मञ्जरी बढ़ जाती है तैसे ही सौभाग्य और लक्ष्मी उनकी बड़ती जाती है । हे रामजी! जिनका यह जन्म अन्त का होता है उनमें निर्मल गुण जो वेद ने कहे हैं अर्थात् मैत्री, सौम्यता, मुक्तता, ज्ञातव्यता और आर्यता प्रवेश करते हैं । सब जीवों पर दया करनी मैत्री है, हृदय में सदा समताभाव रहना और कोई क्षोभ न उठना मुक्ततता कहाता है, सदा प्रसन्न रहना सौम्यता है, यथा शास्त्र आचार करना आर्यता है और ज्ञान का नाम ज्ञातव्यता है । जैसे राजा के अन्तःपुर में अंगना आ प्रवेश करती हैं तैसे ही जिसको अन्त का यही जन्म है सो राजस-सात्त्विकी है और उसके हृदय में मैत्री आदिक सर्वगुण आ प्रवेश करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मज्ञानी सब कार्यों को करता है परन्तु उसके हृदयमें लाभ अलाभ राग द्वेष नहीं होता और सर्वदाकाल समभाव रहता है । वह न तोषवान् होता है और न शोकवान् होता है । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए तम नष्ट हो जाता है तैसे ही आत्मभाव से राग द्वेष नष्ट हो जाते हैं और सर्वगुण सिद्धता को प्राप्त होते हैं । जैसे शरत्*काल का आकाश शुद्ध होता है तैसे ही वह कोमल और सुन्दर होता है और उसका मधुर आचार होता है, सब जीव उसके आचार की वाञ्छा करते हैं और उसको देखके मोहित हो जाते हैं । जैसे मेघ की ध्वनि से बगुले आ प्रवेश करते हैं तैसे ही उस पुरुष में सब गुण प्रवेश करते हैं और गुणों से पूर्ण होकर वह गुरु की शरण जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब वह उसे विवेक का उपदेश करता है और उस विवेक से वह परमपद में स्थित होता है । हे रामजी! जो वैराग्य और विचार से सम्पन्न चित्त है वह आत्मदेव को देखता है उसको दुःख स्पर्श नहीं करता, वह यथार्थ एक आत्मरूप को देखता है । तुम विचार का आश्रय करके मन को जगाओ, जिसमें मनन ही मथन है अर्थात् सदा प्रपञ्च दृश्य का मननभाव करता है जो अन्त का जन्मवान् पुरुष है वह मनरूपी मृग को जगाता है । प्रथम तो साधा रण गुणों से जगाता है फिर बड़े गुणों से जगाता है और फिर जानके सेवन का यत्न करता है । उस विचार से जगत् को आत्मरूप देखता है और आत्मा के प्रकाश (विचार) से अविद्या मल नष्ट हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जिसकी सब सम्पदा उदय हुई थी और सब आपदा नष्ट हुई थी, ऐसा एक उदार बुद्धि विदेहनगर का राजा जनक हुआ है । वह बड़ा धैर्यवान् था, अर्थी का अर्थ कल्पवृक्ष की नाईं पूर्ण करे, मित्ररूपी कमलों को सूर्यवत् प्रफुल्लित करे, बान्धवरूपी पुष्पों को वसन्त ऋतुवत् और स्त्रियों को कामदेववत् था । ब्रह्मरूपी चन्द्रमुखी कमल का वह शीतल चन्द्रमा था, दुष्टरूपी तम का नाशकर्त्ता सूर्य था और स्वजनरूपी रत्नों का समुद्र पृथ्वी में मानों विष्णुसूर्य स्थित हुआ था ऐसा राजा जनक अरक समय लीला करके अपने बाग में जिसमें मीठे फल लगे थे और नाना प्रकार के सुन्दर बेलों पर कोकिला शब्द करती थीं इस भाँति गया जैसे नन्दनवन में इन्द्र प्रवेश करे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस सुन्दर वन में पुष्पों से सुगन्ध फैल रही थी राजा अपने संग के अनुचरों को दूर त्यागकर आप अकेला कुञ्जों में विचरने लगा । वहाँ शाल्मली नामक एक वृक्ष था उसके नीचे राजा ने शब्द सुना कि अदृष्टसिद्ध जो विरक्त चित्त और नित्य पर्वतों में विचरनेवाले हैं आत्मगीता का उच्चारण करते हैं जिससे आत्मबोध प्राप्त होता है । उस गीता को राजा ने सुना कि पहला सिद्ध बोला, यह दृष्टा जो पुरुष है और दृश्य जो जगत् है उस दृष्टा और दृश्य के मिलाप में जो बुद्धि में निश्चित आनन्द होता है और इष्ट के संयोग और अनिष्ट के वियोग का जो आनन्द चित्त में दृढ़ होता है वह आनन्द आत्मतत्त्व से उदय होता है । उस आत्मा की हम उपासना करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरा सिद्ध बोला कि दृष्टा, दर्शन और दृश्य को वासना सहित त्याग करो । जो दर्शन से प्रथम प्रकाशरूप है और जिसके प्रकाश से यह तीनों प्रकाशते हैं उस आत्मा की हम उपासना करते हैं । तीसरा सिद्ध बोला जो निराभास और निर्मल है,जिसमें मन का अभाव है, अर्थात् अद्वैतरूप है उसकी हम उपासना करते हैं । चौथा सिद्ध बोला कि जो दृष्टा, दृश्य दोनों के मध्य में है और अस्ति नास्ति दोनों पक्षों से रहित प्रकाशरुप सत्ता है और सूर्य आदिक को भी प्रकाशता है उस आत्मा की हम उपासना करते हैं । पञ्चम सिद्ध बोला कि जो ईश्वर सकार और हकार है अर्थात् सकार जिसके आदि में है और हकार जिसके अन्त में है सो अन्त से रहित, आनन्द, अनन्त, शिव, परमात्मा सर्वजीवों के हृदय में स्थित है और निरन्तर जो अहंकार होकर उच्चार होता है उस आत्मा की हम उपासना करते है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

छठा सिद्ध बोला कि हृदय में स्थित जो ईश्वर है उसको त्यागकर जो और देव के पाने का यत्न करते हैं वे पुरुष कौस्तुभमणि को त्यागकर और रत्नों की वाञ्छा करते हैं । सातवाँ सिद्ध बोला कि जो सब आशा त्यागता है उसको फल प्राप्त होता है और आशारूपी विष की बेल वह मूल संयुक्त नष्ट हो जाती है अर्थात् जन्म मरण आदिक दुःख नष्ट हो जाते हैं और फिर नहीं उपजते हैं । जो पदार्थों को अत्यन्त विरसरूप जानता है और फिर उनमें आशा बाँधता है वह दुर्बुद्धि गर्दभ है-मनुष्य नहीं । जहाँ जहाँ विषयों की ओर दृष्टि उठती है उनको विवेक से नष्ट करो-जैसे इन्द्र ने वज्र से पर्वतों को नष्ट किया था । जब इस प्रकार शुद्ध आचरण करोगे तब समभाव को प्राप्त होगे और उससे मन उपशम आत्मपद को प्राप्त होकर अक्षय अविनाशी पद पावोगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! महीपति इस प्रकार सिद्धों की गीता सुनकर जैसे संग्राम में कायर विषाद को प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही विषाद को प्राप्त हुआ और सेना संयुक्त अपने गृह में आया । नौकर और सब लोग किनारे खड़े रहे और राजा उनको छोड़कर चौखण्डे पर गया और झरोखे में संसार की चञ्चल गति को इधर उधर देखकर विलाप करने लगा कि बड़ा कष्ट है कि मैं भी संसार में लोगों की चञ्चल दशा से आस्था बाँध रहा हूँ ये तो सब जीव जड़रूप हैं, चैतन्य कोई नहीं, जैसे और जीव पाषाणरूप हैं तैसे ही मैं भी इनमें जड़रूप हो रहा हूँ । काल अन्त से रहित अनन्त है और उसके कुछ अंश में मेरा जीना है-इस जीने में मैं आस्था कर रहा हूँ । मुझको धिक्कार है कि मैं अधम चेतन हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ये मेरे मन्त्री और राज्य और जीना सब क्षणभंगुर हैं । ये जो सुख हैं वे दुःख रूप हैं, इनसे रहित मैं किस प्रकार स्थित होऊँ-जैसे महापुरुष बुद्धिमान् स्थित होते हैं जीवन आदि अन्त में तुच्छरूप हैं और मध्य में पैलवरूप हैं उनमें क्या मिथ्या आस्था बाँधी है-जैसे बालक चित्र के चन्द्रमा को देख चन्द्रमा मानकर आस्था बाँधे । यह प्रपञ्रचना इन्द्रजाल की बाजीवत् है, बड़ा कष्ट है इसमें मैं क्यों मोहित हुआ हूँ! जो वस्तु उचित, रमणीय, उदार और अकृत्रिम है वह इस संसार में रञ्चक भी नहीं, मेरी बुद्धि क्यों नष्ट हुई हुई है । यदि पदार्थ दूर हो और उसके पाने का मेरे मन में यत्न हो तो वह प्राप्त हो ही जावेगा । यह निश्चय करो अथवा अर्थाकार जो संसार के पदार्थ हैं उनकी आस्था मैं त्यागता हूँ । ये लोग सब आगमापायी हैं अर्थात् उदय होते और मिट जाते हैं और जल के तरंगों के दृश्य सब पदार्थ क्षणभंगुर हैं । जितने सुख दृष्टि आते हैं वे दुःख से मिश्रित हैं, उनमें मैने क्या आस्था बाँधी है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुख कदाचित् दिन, पक्ष, मास, वर्षा दिक में आते हैं और दुःख बारम्बार आते हैं मैं किस सुख से जीने की आस्था बाँधू? जो बड़े बड़े हुए हैं वे सब नष्ट हो गये हैं और स्थिर कोई न रहेगा । मैं बारम्बार विचार कर देखता हूँ इससे मैंने जाना है कि इस जगत् में सत्य पदार्थ कोई नहीं-सब नाश रूप हैं । ऐसा कौन पदार्थ है कि जिसमें आस्था बाधे? जो अब बड़े ऐश्वर्यवान् विराजते हैं सो कुछ दिन पीछे नीचे गिर पड़ेंगे । हे चित्त! बड़ा खेद है तूने किस बढ़ाई में आस्था बाँधी है और मैं किसमें बँधा हुआ कलंकित हुआ हूँ? ऊँचे पद में स्थिर होके भी मैं अधः को गिरा हूँ बड़ा कष्ट है कि मैं आत्मा हूँ और नाश को प्राप्त होता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

किस कारण अकस्मात् मुझको मोह आया है और मेरी बुद्धि को इसने उपहत किया है-जैसे सूर्य के आगे मेघ आता है और सूर्य नहीं भासता तैसे ही मुझे आत्मा नहीं भासता । भोगों से मेरा क्या है और बाँधवों से मेरा क्या है? इनमें मैं क्यों मोहित हुआ हूँ? देह अभिमान से जीव आपही बन्धायमान होता है । देह में अहंकार ही जरा मरणादिक विचारों का कारण होता है, इससे इनसे मेरा क्या प्रयोजन है । इन अर्थों में क्या बड़ाई है और राज्य में मैं क्यों धैर्य करके बैठा हूँ । ये सब पदार्थ क्षोभ के कारण हैं और ये ज्यों के त्यों रहते हैं । इनमें न मुझको ममता है न संग है- ये सर्व असत्यरूप हैं । संसार के सुख विषरूप हैं और इनमें आस्था करनी मिथ्या है, जो बड़े-बड़े ऐश्वर्यवान् और बड़े पराक्रमी गुणवान् हुए हैं वे सब परिवार संयुक्त मर गये हैं तो वर्तमान में क्या धैर्य करना है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कहाँ वह धन और राज और कहाँ उस ब्रह्मा का जगत् । कई पुरुषों की पंक्ति बीत गई है हमको उनसे क्या विश्वास है । देवताओं के नायक अनेक इन्द्र नष्ट हो गये हैं- जैसे जल में बुदबुदे उपजकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं-तो मैं क्या इस संसार में आस्था बाँधकर जीऊँगा । सन्तजन मुझको हँसेगे, कई ब्रह्मा हो गये हैं, कई पर्वत हो गये हैं और कई धूल की कणिकावत् राजा हो गये हैं तो मुझको इस जीने में क्या धैर्य है? संसाररूपी रात्रि में देहरूपी शून्य दृष्टि स्वप्ना है, उस भ्रमरूप में जो मैंने आस्था बाँधी है इससे मुझको धिक्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह, वह और मैं इत्यादिक भ्रम आत्मा में मिथ्या कल्पना उठी है और अज्ञानियों की नाईं मैं स्थित हुआ हैं । अहंकाररूपी पिशाच करके क्षण क्षण मैं आयु व्यतीत होती है, देखते हुए भी नहीं दीखती काल की सूक्ष्मगति है जो सबको चरण के नीचे धरे है, सदाशिव और विष्णु को जिसने खेलने का गेंद किया है और वह सबको भोजन करता है इससे मुझको जीने में क्या आस्था बाँधनी है? जितने पदार्थ हैं वे निरन्तर नाश होते हैं, कोई दिन में कोई पक्ष में और कोई वर्ष में नष्ट हो जाता है । जो अविनाशी वस्तु है वह अब तक नहीं देखी वर्षों व्यतीत हो गये हैं, जीवों की चित्त रूपी नदी में भोगों की तृष्णारूपी तरंग उछलती है, शान्त कदाचित नहीं होती-जैसे वायु से नदी में तरंग उछलती हैं और सोमता से रहित हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिनको चित्त में भोगों की अभिलाषा है उनको अतुच्छपद दृष्टि नहीं आता और वे कष्ट से कष्ट को प्राप्त होते हैं और उन्हें दुःख से दुःखान्तर प्राप्त होता है। अब तक मैं विरक्त नहीं हुआ इससे मुझको धिक्कार है । जिसका अन्तःकरण नीच है उसने जिस जिस वस्तु में कल्याणरूप जान के आस्था बाँधी है वह नष्ट होती दीखती है । यह शरीर अस्थि-माँस से बना है और यदि अन्त संयुक्त इसका आकार है, मध्य में कुछ रमणीय भासता है परन्तु सब अपवित्र पदार्थों से रचा विनाशरूप है, स्पर्श करने के भी योग्य नहीं उससे मुझको क्या प्रयो जन है । जिस जिस पदार्थ से लोग आस्था बाँधते हैं उस उस में मैं दुःख ही देखता हूँ और ये जीव ऐसे जड़ मूढ़ हैं कि सदा इसमें लगे रहते हैं कल यह पदार्थ मुझको प्राप्त होगा, अगले दिन यह मिलेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दिन दिन पाप करते और खेद पाते हैं तो भी त्याग नहीं करते बालक अग्नि में पूरी मूढ़ता से विचारते हैं, यौवन अवस्था कामादि विकार से मिश्रित है और शेष जो वृद्धावस्था है उसमें चित्त से दुःखी होता है तो यह जड़ मूर्ख परमार्थ कार्य को किस काल में साधेगा । ये सब जगत् के पदार्थ आगमापायी विरस हैं और विषम दशा से दूषित हैं अर्थात् एक भाव में नहीं रहते । सब जगत् असाररूप है और सत्यबुद्धि से रहित असत्यरूप है, सारपदार्थ इसमें कोई नहीं । जो राजसूय और अश्वमेध आदि यज्ञ करते हैं वे महाकल्पके किसी अंशकाल में स्वर्ग पाते हैं अधिक तो नहीं भोगते? जो अश्वमेध यज्ञ करता है वह इन्द्र होता है पर जो ब्रह्मा का एक दिन होता है उसमें चतुर्दृश इन्द्रराज्य भोगकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सहस्त्त चौकड़ी युगों की व्यतीत होती हैं तब ब्रह्माका एक दिन होता है ऐसे तीस दिनों का एक मास और द्वादश मास का एक वर्ष होता है । सौ वर्ष की आयु है उस आयु को भोगकर ब्रह्माजी भी अन्तर्धान हो जाते हैं उसका नाम महाप्रलय है । उस महाप्रलय के अन्त में इसने स्वर्ग भोग किया तो असर सुख की आस्था क्या योग्य है? ऐसा सुख स्वर्ग में कोई नहीं, न पृथ्वी में है और न पाताल में है जो आपदा और दुख से मिश्रित न हो । सब लोक आपदा संयुक्त है और सब दुःखों का मूल चित्त है जो शरीररूपी बाँबी में सर्पवत् रहता और आधिव्याधि बड़े दुःख रूपी विष देता है । यह जब किसी प्रकार निवृत्त हो तब सुखी हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे सब जीव नीच प्रकृति के हो रहे हैं, कोई बिरला साधु है जिसके हृदय में चित्तरूपी सर्वभोगों की तृष्णारूप विषसंयुक्त नहीं होता । ये जगत् के पदार्थ असत्य हैं, जो रमणीय भासता है उसके मस्तक पर अरमणीयता स्थित है और जो सुखरूप है उसके मस्तक पर दुःख स्थित है जिसका मैं आश्रय करूँ वह दुःख से मिश्रित है दुःख तो दुःख से मिश्रित क्या कहिये वह तो आप ही दुःख है और जो सुख सम्पदा हैं सो आपदा दुःख से मिश्रित है, फिर मैं किस का आश्रय करूँ? ये जीव जन्मते और मरते हैं, इन में कोई बिरला दुःख से रहित है । सुन्दर स्त्रियाँ जिनके नील कमलवत् नेत्र हैं और परम हास्य विलास आदिक भूषणों से संयुक्त हैं, इनको देखके मुझको हँसी आती है कि ये तो अस्थि-माँस की पुतली हैं और क्षणमात्र इनकी स्थिति है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिन पुरुषों के निमेष खोलने से जगत् होता है और उनमेष मूँदने से जगत् का अभाव हो जाता है वे भी नष्ट हुए हैं तो हमारी क्या गिनती है? जो जो पदार्थ बड़े रमणीय भासते हैं वे स्थित रूप हैं उन पदार्थों की चिन्ता और क्या इच्छा करनी है? नाना प्रकार की सम्पदा प्राप्त होती हैं पर इनमें जब कोई चित्त को आ लगता है तब सब सम्पदा आपदारूप हो जाती हैं और जो बड़ी आपदा आ प्राप्त होती है और चित्त में क्षोभ नहीं होता शान्तरूप है तब वे ही आपदा सम्पदारूप है? इससे यही सिद्ध हुआ कि सब मन के फुरनेमात्र है । क्षणभंगुररूप मन की वृत्ति है अकस्मात् जगत् में इसकी स्थिति भई है और अज्ञान से अहं की कल्पना है उसमें त्याग और ग्रहण की भावना मिथ्या है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

क्षीणरूप संसार में सुख आदि अन्तसंयुक्त है । जो सुख जानकर जीव इसकी ओर धावता है वह सुख फिर नष्ट हो जाता है-तैसे पतंग दीपशिखा को सुखरूप जानकर उसकी ओर धावता है तो दग्ध हो जाता है तैसे ही संसार के सुख ग्रहण करनेवाले तृष्णा से दग्ध हुए हैं । जैसे नरक की अग्नि दग्ध करती है पर वह भी श्रेष्ठ है परन्तु क्षणभंगुर जो संसार के सुख हैं वे महानीच हैं-नष्ट हुए भी दुःख दे जाते हैं । और दुःखों की सीमा हैं पर जो इस संसारसमुद्र में गिरते हैं वे सुख नहीं पाते । संसार में दुःख स्वाभाविक हैं और दुःख से मिश्रित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं भी अज्ञानी की नाईं काष्ठलोष्ठवत् स्थित हो रहा हूँ और बड़ा खेद है कि अज्ञानीवत् शमादिक सुख को त्याग करके क्षणभंगुर संसार के सुख निमित्त यत्न करता हूँ । जैसे बरफ से अग्नि नहीं उपजती तैसे ही संसार सुख नहीं उप जते, जितने जीव हैं वे जड़ धर्मात्मक हैं संसार रूपी एक वृक्ष है और सहस्त्रों अंकुर, शाखा, पत्र, फल, फूलों से पूर्ण है । उस संसाररूपी वृक्ष का मूल मन है उसके संकल्परूपी जल से विस्तार को प्राप्त हुआ है और संकल्प के उपशम हुए नष्ट हो जाता है । इससे जिस प्रकार यह नष्ट हो वही उपाय मैं करूँगा । संसार में भोग देखनेमात्र सुन्दर भासते हैं और भीतर से दुःखरूप हैं । मन मर्कटवत् चञ्चल रूप है उसने यह रचना रची है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तक इसको वास्तव में नहीं जाना तब तक चञ्चल है और जब विचार से जानता है तब पदार्थों की रमणीयता सहित मन का अभाव हो जाता है, इसमें मैं नाशरूप पदार्थों में नहीं रमता । संसार की वृत्ति अनेक फाँसियों से मिश्रित है उसमें गिरके जीव फिर उछलते हैं और शान्त कदाचित नहीं होते । ऐसी संसार की वृत्ति को मैंने चिरकाल पर्यन्त भोगा है अब मैं भोग से रहित होकर ब्रह्म ही होता हूँ । इस संसार में बारम्बार जन्म मरण होता है और शोक ही प्राप्त होता है इसमें अब संसार की वृत्ति से रहित हो शोच से रहित होता हूँ अब मैं प्रबुद्ध और हर्षवान् हुआ हूँ । मैंने अपने चोर आपही देखे हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिनका नाम मन है इसी को मारूँगा । इस मन से मुझको चिरपर्यन्त मारा है इतने काल पर्यन्त मेरा मनरूपी मोती अबेध रहा था अब मैंने इसको बेधा है अर्थात् आत्मविचार से रहित था सो अब उसको आत्मविचार में लगाया है और अब यह आत्मज्ञान के योग्य है । मनरूपी एक बरफ का कण जड़ता को प्राप्त हुआ था अब विवेकरूपी सूर्य से गल गया है और अब मैं अक्षय शान्ति को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । अनेक प्रकार के वचनों से साधुरूप जो सिद्ध थे उन्होंने मुझको जगाया है और अब मैं आत्मपद को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । परमानन्द से अब मैं आत्मरूपी चिन्तामणि को पाकर एकान्त सुखी होकर स्थित होऊँगा । जैसे शरत्काल का आकाश निर्मल होता है तैसे होऊँगा । मन रूपी शत्रु ने मुझको भ्रम दिखाया था वह अब विवेक से नाश किया है और उपशम को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । हे विवेक! तुझको नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जनकनिश्चयवर्णन
वशिष्ठझी बोले, हे रामजी । इस प्रकार जब राजा चिन्तन करता था तब तक दासी ने राजा के निकट आकर कहा, हे देव! अब उठिये और दिन का उचित विचार अर्थात् स्नानादिक कीजिये । स्नानशाला में पुष्प केसर और गंगाजल आदि के कलशे लेकर स्त्रियाँ खड़ी हैं और कमल पुष्प उनमें पड़े हैं जिन पर भँवरे फिरते हैं, छत्र, चमर पड़े हैं, स्नान का समय है । हे देव! पूजन के निमित्त सब सामग्री आई है और रत्न और औषध ले आये हैं। हाथों में ब्राह्मण स्नान करके और पवित्रे डालकर अघमर्षण जाप कर रहे हैं और आपके आग मन की राह देखते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हाथों में चमर लेकर सुन्दर कान्ता तुम्हारे सेवन के निमित्त खड़ी हैं और भोजन शाला में भोजन सिद्ध हो रहा है इससे शीघ्र उठिये और जो कार्य है वह कीजिये, जैसा काल होता है उसके अनुसार कर्म बड़े पुरुष करते हैं उनका त्याग नहीं करते । इससे काल व्यतीत न कीजिये । हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार दासी ने कहा तब राजा ने कहा तब राजा ने विचारा कि संसार की जो विचित्र स्थिति है वह कितेक मात्र है राजसुखों से मुझको कुछ प्रयोजन नहीं, यह क्षणभंगुर है, इस सम्पूर्ण मिथ्या आडम्बर को त्यागके मैं एकान्त जा बैठता हूँ जैसे समुद्र तरंगों से रहित शान्तरूप होता है तैसे ही शान्तरूप होऊँगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जो नाना प्रकार के राजभोग और क्रिया कर्म हैं उनमें अब मैं तृप्त हुआ हूँ और सब कर्मों को त्यागकर केवल सुख में स्थित होऊँगा । मेरा चित्त जिन भोगों से चञ्चल था वे भोग तो भ्रमरूप है इनसे शान्ति नहीं होती और तृष्णा बढ़ती जाती है । जैसे जल पर सेवाल बढ़ती जाती है और जल को ढाँप लेती लेती है । अब मैं इसको त्याग करता हूँ । हे चित्त! तू जिस जिस दशा में गिरा है और जो जो भोग भोगे हैं वे सब मिथ्या हैं, तृप्ति तो किसी से न हुई? इससे भ्रमरूप भोगों को जब मैं त्यागूँगा तब मैं परम सुखी होऊँगा बहुत उचित अनुचित भोग बारम्बार भोगे हैं परन्तु तृप्ति कभी न हुई, इससे हे चित्त! इनको त्याग करके परमपद के आश्रय हो जा जैसे बालक एक को त्यागकर दूसरे को अंगीकार करता है तैसे ही यत्न बिना तू भी कर ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब इन तुच्छ भोगों को त्यागेगा और परमपद का आश्रय करेगा तन आनन्दी तृप्ति को प्राप्त होगा और उसको पाकर फिर संसारी न होगा । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार चिन्तन करके जनक तूष्णीम हो रहा और मन की चपलता त्याग करके सोमाकार से स्थित हुआ जैसे-मूर्ति लिखी होती है तैसे ही हो गया और प्रतिहारी भी भयभीत होकर फिर कुछ न कह सकी इसके अनन्तर मन की समता के निमित्त फिर राजा ने चिन्तन किया कि मुझको ग्रहण और त्याग करने योग्य कुछ नहीं है, किसको मैं साधूँ और किस वस्तु में मैं धैर्य धारूँ, सब पदार्थ नाशरूप हैं मुझको करने से क्या प्रयोजन है और न करने से क्या हानि है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो कुछ कर्तव्य है वह शरीर करता है निर्मल अचलरूप चैतन्य न करता है, न भोगता है । इससे मुझको कर्त्तव्य नहीं । जो त्याग करूँगा तो शरीर करने से रहित होगा और जो करूँगा तो भी शरीर करेगा, मुझको क्या प्रयोजन है? इससे करने और न करने में मुझको लाभ हानि कुछ नहीं जो कुछ प्राप्त हुआ है उसमें बिचरता हूँ अप्राप्त की मैं वाञ्चा नहीं करता और प्राप्त में त्याग नहीं करता अपने स्वरूप में स्थित होकर स्वस्थ होऊँ गा और जो कुछ प्राप्त कर्म है वही करता हूँ, न कुछ मुझको करने में अर्थ है और न करने में दोष है जो क्रिया हो सो हो, करूँ अथवा न करूँ और युक्त हो अथवा अयुक्त हो मुझको ग्रहण त्याग करने योग्य कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जो कुछ प्राप्त करने योग्य कर्म हैं वे ही करूँगा । कर्म का करना प्राकृत शरीर से होता है, आत्मा को तो कुछ कर्तव्य नहीं, इससे मैं इनमें निस्संग हो रहूँगा । जो निःस्पन्द चेष्टा हो तो क्या सिद्ध हुआ और क्या किया । जो मन कामना से रहित स्थित विगतज्वर हुआ अर्थात् हृदय में राग द्वेष मलीनता न उपजा तो देह से कर्म हो तो भी इष्ट अनिष्ट विषय की प्राप्ति में तुलना रहेगी और जो देह से मिलकर मन कर्म करता है तब कर्त्ता भोक्ता है और इष्ट अनिष्ट की प्राप्ति में राग द्वेषवान् होता है । जब मन का मनन उपशम होता है तब कर्तव्य में भी अकर्तव्य है । जैसा निश्चय हृदय में दृढ़ होता है वह रूप पुरुष का होता है, जिसके हृदय में अहंकृत नहीं है और बाहर कर्म चेष्टा करता है तो भी उसने कुछ नहीं किया और जिसके हृदय में अहंकृत अभिमान है वह बाहर से अकर्त्ता भासता है तो भी अनेक कर्म करता है । इससे जैसा निश्चय हृदय में दृढ़ होता है तैसा ही फल होता है जो बाहर कर्ता है परन्तु हृदय में कर्तव्य का अभिमान नहीं रखता तो वह धैर्यवान् पुरुष अनामय पद को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार विचार करके राजा ने सब काम किये और आनन्दवृति में उसका प्रबोधवान् मन मोह को न प्राप्त हुआ। वह इष्ट में हर्षवान् न हो और अनिष्ट में द्वेषवान् न हो केवल सम और स्वच्छ अपने स्वरूप में स्थित हुआ और जगत् में विच- -रने लगा, न कुछ त्याग करे, न कुछ ग्रहण करे और न कुछ अंगीकार करे, केवल वीत शोक होकर सन्ताप से रहित वर्तमान में कार्य करे और उसके हृदय में कोई कल्पना स्पर्श न करे-जैसे आकाश को धूल की मलीनता स्पर्श नहीं करती । मलीनता से रहित अपने स्वरूप के अनुसंधान और सम्यक् ज्ञान के अनन्त प्रकाश में उसका मन निश्चलता को प्राप्त हुआ, मन की जो संकल्पवृत्ति थी वह नष्ट हो गई और महाप्रकाशरूप चेतन आत्मा अनामय हृदय में प्रकाशित हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे आकाश में सूर्य प्रकाशता है तैसे ही अनन्त आत्मा प्रकट हुआ और सम्पूर्ण पदार्थ उसमें प्रतिबिम्बित देखे । जैसे शुद्ध मणि में प्रतिबिम्ब भासता है तैसे ही उसने सब पदार्थ अपने स्वरूप में आत्मभूत देखे, इन्द्रियों के इष्ट अनिष्ट विषयों की प्रीति में हर्ष खेद मिट गया और सर्वदा समान हो प्रकृत व्यवहार कर के जीवन्मुक्त हो विचरने लगा । हे रामजी! जनक को ज्ञानकी दृढ़ता हुई उससे लोकों के परावर को जानकर उसने विदेहनगर का राज्य किया और जीवों की पालना में हर्ष विषाद को न प्राप्त हुआ । वह संताप से रहित होकर कोई अर्थ उदय हो अथवा अस्त हो जावे परन्तु हर्ष शोक कदाचित् न करे और कार्यकर्त्ता दृष्टि आवे परन्तु हृदय से कुछ न करे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! तैसे ही तुम भी सब कार्य करो परन्तु निरन्तर आत्मस्वरूप में स्थित रहो । तुम जीवन्मुक्त वपु हो । राजा जनक की सब पदार्थ भावना अस्त हो गई थी, उसकी सुषुप्तिवत् वृत्ति हुई थी, भविष्यत् की इच्छा नहीं करता था । और व्यतीत की चिन्तना नहीं करता था जो वर्तमान कार्य प्राप्त हो उसको यथाशास्त्र करे और अपने विचार के वश से उसने पाने योग्य पद पाया और इच्छा कुछ न की । हे रामजी! जीव आत्मपद को तभी तक नहीं प्राप्त होता जब तक हृदय में अपना पुरुषार्थ रूपी विचार नहीं उपजा, जब अपने आपमें अपना विचाररूप पुरुषार्थ जागे तब सब दुःख मिट जावे और परम समता को प्राप्त हो ऐसा पद शास्त्र अर्थ और पुण्य क्रिया से नहीं प्राप्त होता जैसा अपने हृदय में विचार करने से होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह पद निर्मल और स्वच्छ है और हृदय की तपन को निवृत्त करता है । बुद्धि के विचाररूपी प्रकाश से हृदय का अज्ञान नष्ट हो जाता है, और किसी उपाय से नहीं नष्ट होता । जो बड़ा आपदारूप दुःख तरने को कठिन है वह अपनी बुद्धि से तरना सुगम होता है-जैसे जहाज से समुद्र को पार करता है जो बुद्धि से रहित मूर्ख है उसको थोड़ी आपदा भी बड़ा दुःख देती है-जैसे थोड़ा पवन भी तृण को बहुत भ्रमाता है । जो बुद्धिमान है उसको बड़ी आपदा भी दुःख नहीं देती-जैसे बड़ा वायु भी पर्वत को चला सकता । इसी कारण प्रथम चाहिये कि सन्तों का संग और सत्शास्त्रोंका विचार करे और बुद्धि बढ़ावे । जब बुद्धि सत्यमार्गकी ओर बढ़ेगी तब परमबोध प्राप्त होगा -जैसे जल के सींचने और रखने से फूल फल प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही जब बुद्धि सत्यमार्ग की ओर धावती है तब परमानन्द प्राप्त होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे शुक्लपक्ष का चन्द्रमा पूर्णमासी को बहुत प्रकाशता है, जितने जीव संसार के निमित्त यत्न करते हैं वही यत्न सत्यमार्ग की ओर करें तो दुःख से मुक्त हों और परम संपदा के भण्डार को पावें । संसाररूपी वृक्ष का बीज बुद्धि की मूढ़ता है, इससे मूढ़ता से रहित होना बड़ा लाभ है । स्वर्ग पाताल का राज आदिक जो कुछ पदार्थ प्राप्त होते हैं सो अपने प्रयत्न से मिलते हैं । संसाररूपी समुद्र के तरने को अपनी बुद्धि रुपी जहाज है और तप तीर्थ आदिक शुभआचार से जहाज चलता है । बोधरूपी पुष्पलता के बढ़ाने को दैवीसंपदा जल है उसके बढ़ने से सुन्दर फल प्राप्त होता है । जो बोध से रहित चल ऐश्वर्य से बड़ा भी है उसको तुच्छ अज्ञान नाश कर डालता है-जैसे बल से रहित सिंह को गीदड़ हरिण भी जीत लेते हैं । इससे जो कुछ प्राप्त होता दृष्टि आता है वह अपने प्रयत्न से होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपनी बोधरूपी चिन्तामणि हृदय में स्थित है उससे विवेकरूपी फल मिलता है-जैसे कल्पलता से जो माँगिये वह पाते हैं तैसे ही सब फल बोध से पाते हैं । जैसे जानने वाला केवट समुद्र से पार करता है अजान नहीं उतार सकता तैसे ही सम्यक् बोध संसारसमुद्र से पार करता है और असम्यक बोध जड़ता में डालता है । जो अल्प भी बुद्धि सत्यमार्ग की ओर होती है तो बड़े संकट दूर करती है-जैसे छोटी नाव भी नदी से उतार देती है । हे रामजी! जो पुरुष बोधवान् है उसको संसार के दुःख नहीं बेध सकते- जैसे लोहे आदिक का कवच पहने हो तो उसको बाण बेध नहीं सकते । बुद्धि से मनुष्य सर्वात्मपद को प्राप्त होता है, जिस पद के पाने से हर्ष, विषाद, संपदा, आपदा कोई नहीं रहती । अहंकाररूपी मेघ जब आत्मरूपी सूर्य के आगे आता है तो मायारूपी मलीनता से आत्मरूपी सूर्य नहीं भासता । बोधरूपी वायु से जब वह दूर हो तब आत्मारूपी सूर्य ज्यों का त्यों भासता है-जैसे किसान प्रथम हल आदिक से पृथ्वी को शुद्ध करता, फिर बीज बोता है और जब जल सींचता है और नाश करने-वाले पदार्थों से रक्षा करता है तब फल पाता है, तैसे ही जब आर्जवादि गुणों से बुद्धि निर्मल होती है तब शास्त्र का उपदेशरूपी बीज मिलता है और अभ्यास वैराग करके करता है उससे परमपद की प्राप्ति होती है वह अतुलपद है, उसके समान और कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मननिर्वाणवर्णन
वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार जनक की नाईं अपने आपसे आपको विचार करो और पीछे जो विदितवेद पुरुषों ने किया है उसी प्रकार तुम भी करके निर्वाण हो जाओ । जो बुद्धि मान पुरुष है और जिनका यह अन्त का जन्म है वे राजस-सात्त्विकी पुरुष आप ही परमपद को प्राप्त होते हैं । जब तक अपने आपसे आत्मदेव प्रसन्न न हो तब तक इन्द्रियरूपी शत्रुओं के जीतने का यत्न करो और जब आत्मदेव जो सर्ववत् परमात्मा ईश्वरों का भी ईश्वर है प्रसन्न होगा तो आप ही स्वयंप्रकाश देखेगा और सब दोष दृष्टि क्षीण हो जायगी । मोहरूपी बीज को जो मुट्ठी भर बोता था और नाना प्रकार की आपदारूपी वर्षा से महामोह की बेलि जो होती दृष्टि आती थी वह नष्ट हो जाती है! परमात्मा का साक्षात्कार होता तब भ्रान्ति दृष्टि नहीं आती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! तुम सदा बोध से आत्मपद में स्थित हो, जनकवत् कर्मों का आरम्भ करो और ब्रह्म लक्षवान् होकर जगत् में विचरो तब तुमको खेद कुछ न होगा । जब नित्य आत्मविचार होता है तब परमदेव आपही प्रसन्न होता है और उसके साक्षात्कार हुए से तुम चञ्चलरूपी संसारीजनों को देखकर जनक की नाईं हँसोगे । हे रामजी! संसार के भय से जो जीव भयभीत हुए हैं उनको अपनी रक्षा करने को अपना ही प्रयत्न चाहिये और दैव अथवा कर्म वा धन, बान्धवों से रक्षा नहीं होती । जो पुरुष दैव को ही निश्चय कर रहे हैं पर शास्त्रविरुद्ध कर्म करते हैं और संकल्प विकल्प में तत्पर होते हैं वे मन्द बुद्धि हैं उनके मार्ग की ओर तुम न जाना उनकी बुद्धि नाश करती है, तुम परम विवेक का आश्रय करो और अपने आपको आपसे देखो । बैराग्यवान् शुद्ध बुद्धि से संसार समुद्र को तर जाता है । यह मैंने तुमसे जनक का वृत्तांत कहा है-जैसे आकाश से फल गिर पड़े तैसे ही उसको सिद्धों के विचार में ज्ञान की प्राप्ति हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह विचार ज्ञानरूपी वृक्ष की मञ्जरी है । जैसे अपने विचार से राजा जनक को आत्मबोध हुआ तैसे ही तुमको भी प्राप्त होगा । जैसे सूर्यमुखी कमल सूर्य को देखकर प्रसन्न होता है तैसे ही इस विचार से तुम्हारा हृदय प्रफुल्लित हो आवेगा और मन का मननभाव जैसे बरफ का कणका सूर्य से तप्त हो गल जाता है शान्त हो जावेगा । जब ‘अहं’ ‘त्वं’ आदि रात्रि विचाररूपी सूर्य से क्षीण हो जावेगी तब परमात्मा का प्रकाश साक्षात् होगा, भेदकल्पना नष्ट हो जावेगी और अनन्तब्रह्माण्ड में जो व्यापक आत्मतत्त्व है । वह प्रकाशित होगा । जैसे अपने विचार से जनक ने अहंकाररूपी वासना का त्याग किया है तैसे ही तुम भी विचार करके अहंकार-रूपी वासना का त्याग किया है तैसे ही तुम भी विचार करके अहंकाररूपी वासना का त्याग करो अहंकाररूपी मेघ जब नष्ट होगा और चित्ताकाश निर्मल होगा तब आत्मरूपी सूर्य प्रकाशित होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तक अहंकाररूपी मेघ आवरण है तबतक आत्मरूपी सूर्य नहीं भासता । विचाररूपी वायु से जब अहंकाररूपी मेघ नाश हो तब आत्मरूपी सूर्य प्रकट भासेगा । हे रामजी! ऐसे समझो कि मैं हूँ न कोई और है, न नास्ति है, न अस्ति है, जब ऐसी भावना दृढ़ होगी तब मन शा न्त हो जावेगा और हेयोपादेय बुद्धि जो इष्ट पदार्थों मे होती है उसमें न डूबोगे । इष्ट अनिष्ट के ग्रहण त्याग में जो भावना होती है यही मन का रूप है और यही बन्धन का कारण है- इससे भिन्न बन्धन कोई नहीं । इससे तुम इन्द्रियों के इष्ट अनिष्ट में हेयो पादेय बुद्धि मत करो और दोनों के त्यागने से जो शेष रहे उसमें स्थित हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इष्ट अनिष्ट की भावना उसकी की जाती है जिसको हेयोपादेय बुद्धि नहीं होती और जबतक हेयो पादेय बुद्धि क्षीण नहीं होती तबतक समता भाव नहीं उपजता । जैसे मेघ के नष्ट हुए बिना चन्द्रमा की चाँदनी नहीं भासती तैसे ही जबतक पदार्थों में इष्ट अनिष्ट बुद्धि है और मन लोलुप होता है तबतक समता उदय नहीं होती । जबतक युक्त अयुक्त लाभ अलाभ इच्छा नहीं मिटती तबतक शुद्ध समता और निरसता नहीं उपजती । एक ब्रह्मतत्त्व जो निरामयरूप और नानात्व से रहित है उसमें युक्त क्या और अयुक्त क्या? जब तक इच्छा- अनिच्छा और वाञ्छित-अवाञ्छित यह दोनों बातें स्थित हैं अर्थात् फुरते और क्षोभ करते हैं तबतक सौम्यताभाव नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो हेयोपादेय बुद्धि से रहित ज्ञानवान् है उस पुरुष को यह शक्ति आ प्राप्त होती है-जैसे राजा के अन्तःपुर में पटु (चतुर) रानी स्थित होती हैं । वह शक्ति यह है, भोगों में निरसता, देहाभिमान से रहित निर्भयता, नित्यता, समता, पूर्णआत्मा-दृष्टि, ज्ञाननिष्ठा, निरिच्छता, निरहंकारता आपको सदा अकर्त्ता जानना, इष्ट अनिष्ट की प्राप्ति में समचित्तता, निर्विकल्पता, सदा आनन्द- स्वरूप रहना, धैर्य से सदा एकरस रहना, स्वरूप से भिन्न वृत्ति न फुरना, सब जीवों से मैत्रीभाव, सत्यबुद्धि, निश्चयात्मकरूप से तुष्टता, मुदिता और मृदुभाषणा,इतनी शक्ति हेयोपादेय से रहित पुरुष को आ प्राप्त होती है । हे रामजी! संसार के पदार्थों की ओर जो चित्त धावता है उसको वैराग्य से उलटाके खैंचना-जैसे पुल से जल के वेग का निवारण होता है तैसे ही जगत् से रोककर मन को आत्मपद में लगाने से आत्मभाव प्रकाशता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन से मन को छेदो, जो बीती है उसका स्मरण न करो और भविष्यत् की चिन्ता न करो, क्योंकि वह असत्यरूप है और वर्तमान को भी असत्य जानके उसमें बिचरो । जब मन से संसार का विस्मरण होता है तब मन में फिर न फुरेगा । मन असत्यभाव जानके चलो, बैठो, श्वाश लो, निश्वास करो, उछलो, सोवो, सब चेष्टा करो परन्तु भीतर सब असत्यरूप जानो तब खेद न होगा । ‘अहं’ ‘मम’ रूपी मल का त्याग करो प्राप्ति में बिचरो अथवा राज आ प्राप्त हो उसमें बिचरो परन्तु भीतर से इसमें आस्था न हो । जैसे आकाश का सब पदार्थों में अन्वय है परन्तु किसी से स्पर्श नहीं करता, तै से ही बाहर कार्य करो परन्तु मन से किसी में बन्धायमान न हो तुम चेतनरूप अजन्मा महेश्वर पुरुष हो, तुम से भिन्न कुछ नहीं और सबमें व्याप रहे हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस पुरुष को सदा यही निश्चय रहता है उसको संसार के पदार्थों चलायमान नहीं कर सकते और जिनको संसार में आसक्त भावना है और स्वरूप भूले हैं उनको संसार के पदार्थों से विकार उपजता है और हर्ष, शोक और भय खींचते हैं, उससे वे बाँधे हुए हैं । जो ज्ञानवान् पुरुष राग द्वेष से रहित हैं उनको लोहा, बट्टा, (ढेला) पाषाण और सुवर्ण सब एक समान है । संसार वासना के ही त्यागने का नाम मुक्ति है । हे रामजी! जिस पुरुष को स्वरूप में स्थिति हुई है और सुख दुःख में समता है वह जो कुछ करता, भोगता, देता, लेता इत्यादिक क्रिया करता है सो करता हुअ भी कुछ नहीं करता । वह यथा प्राप्त कार्य में बर्तता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और उसे अन्तःकरण में इष्ट अनिष्ट की भावना नहीं फुरती और कार्य में रागद्वेषवान् होकर नहीं डूबता । जिसको सदा यह निश्चय रहता है कि सर्वचिदाकाशरूप है और जो भोगों के मनन से रहित है वह समता भाव को प्राप्त होता है । हे रामजी! मन जड़रूप है और आत्मा चेतनरूप है, उसी चेतन की सत्ता से जीव पदार्थों को ग्रहण करता है इसमें अपनी सत्यता कुछ नहीं । जैसे सिंह के मारे हुए पशु बिल्ली भी खाने जाती है, उसको अपना बल कुछ भी नहीं, तैसे ही चेतन के बल से मन दृश्य का आश्रय करता है, आप असत्यरूप है चेतन की सत्ता पाकर जीता है, संसार के चिन्तवन को समर्थ होता है और प्रमाद से चिन्ता से तपायमान होता है । यह वार्त्ता प्रसिद्ध है कि मन जड़ है और चेतनरूपी दीपक से प्रकाशित है । चेतन सत्ता से रहित सब समान है और आत्म सत्ता से रहित उठ भी नहीं सकता । आत्मसत्ता को भुलाकर जो कुछ करता है उस फुरने को बुद्धिमान कलना कहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब वही कलना शुद्ध चेतनरूप आपको जानती है तब आत्मभाव को प्राप्त होता है और प्रमाद से रहित आत्मरूप होता है । चित्तकला जब चैत्य दृश्य से अस्फुर होती है उसका नाम सनातन ब्रह्म होता है और जब चैत्य के साथ मिलती है तब उसका नाम कलना होता है, स्वरूप से कुछ भिन्न नहीं केवल ब्रह्मतत्त्व स्थित है और उसमें भ्रान्ति से मन आदि भासते हैं । जब चेतनसत्ता दृश्य के सम्मुख होती है तब वही कलनारूप होती है और अपने स्वरूप के विस्मरण किये से और संकल्प की ओर धावने से कलना कहाती है । वह आपको परिच्छिन्न जानती है उससे परिच्छिन्न हो जाती है और हेयोपादेय धर्मिणी होती है । हे रामजी! चित्तसत्ता अपने ही फुरने से जड़ता को प्राप्त हुई है और जब तक विचार करके न जगावे तब तक स्वरूप में नहीं जागती इसी कारण सत्य शास्त्रों के विचार और वैराग से इन्द्रियों

----------


## ravi chacha

का निग्रह करके अपनी कलना को आप जगावो सब जीवों की कलना विज्ञान और सम करके जगाने से ब्रह्म तत्त्व को प्राप्त होती है और इससे भिन्न मार्ग से भ्रमता रहता है । मोहरूपी मदिरा से जो पुरुष उन्मत्त होता है वह विषयरूपी गढ़े में गिरता है । सोई हुई कलना आत्मबोध से नहीं जगाते अप्रबोध ही रहते हैं सो चित्त कलना जड़ रहती है, जो भासती है तो भी असत्यरूप है । ऐसा पदार्थ जगत् में कोई नहीं जो संकल्प से कल्पित न हो, इससे तुम अजड़धर्मा हो जाओ । कलना जड़ उपलब्धरूपिणी है और परमार्थसत्ता से विकासमान होती है-जैसे सूर्य से कमल विकासमान होता है । जैसे पाषाण की मूर्ति से कहिये कि तू नृत्य कर तो वह नहीं करती क्योंकि जड़रूप है, तैसे ही देह में जो कलना है वह चेतन कार्य नहीं कर सकती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मूर्ति का लिखा हुआ राजा गुर गुर शब्द करके युद्ध नहीं कर सकता और मूर्ति का चन्द्रमा औषध पुष्ट नहीं कर सकता तैसे ही कलना जड़ कार्य नहीं कर सकती । जैसे निरवयव अंगना से आलिंगन नहीं होता, संकल्प के रचे आकाश के वन की छाया से नीचे कोई नहीं बैठता और मृगतृष्णा के जल से कोई तृप्त नहीं होता तैसे ही जड़रूप मन क्रिया नहीं कर सकता । जैसे सूर्य की धूप से मृग तृष्णा की नदी भासती है तैसे ही चित्तकलना के फुरने से जगत् भासता है । शरीर में जो स्पन्दशक्ति भासती है वही प्राणशक्ति है और प्राणों से ही बोलता, चलता, बैठता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञानरूप संवित् जो आत्मतत्त्व है उससे कुछ भिन्न नहीं, जब संकल्पकला फुरती है तब ‘अहं’ ‘त्वं’ इत्यादिक कलना से वही रूप हो जाता है और जब आत्मा और प्राण का फुरना इकट्ठा होता है अर्थात् प्राणों से चेतन संवित् मिलता है तब उसका नाम जीव होता है । और बुद्धि, चित्त, मन, सब उसी के नाम है । सब संज्ञा अज्ञान से कल्पित होती हैं । अज्ञानी को जैसे भासती है, तैसे ही उसको है, परमार्थ से कुछ हुआ नहीं, न मन है, न बुद्धि है, न शरीर है केवल आत्मामात्र अपने आप में स्थित है-द्वैत नहीं । सब जगत् आत्मरूप है और काल क्रिया भी सब अल्परूप है, आकाश से भी निर्मल, अस्ति नास्ति सब वही रूप है और द्वितीय फुरने से रहित है इस कारण है और नहीं ऐसा स्थित है और सब रूप से सत्य है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मा सब पदों से रहित है इस कारण असत्य की नाईं है और अनुभवरूप है इससे सत्य है और सब कलनाओं से रहित केवल अनुभवरूप है । ऐसे अनुभव का जहाँ ज्ञान होता है वहाँ मन क्षीण हो जाता है- जैसे जहाँ सूर्य का प्रकाश होता है वहाँ अन्धकार क्षीण हो जाता है । जब आत्मसत्ता में संवित् करके इच्छा फुरती है तो वह संकल्प के सम्मुख हुई थोड़ी भी बड़े विस्तार को पाती है, तब चित्तकला को आत्मस्वरूप विस्मरण हो जाता है, जन्मों की चेष्टा से जगत् स्मरण हो आता है और परम पुरुष को संकल्प से तन्मय होने करके चित्त नाम कहाता है । जब चित्तकला संकल्प से रहित होती है तब मोक्षरूप होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तकला फुरने का नाम चित्त और मन कहते हैं और दूसरी वस्तु कोई नहीं । एकता मात्र ही चित्त का रूप है और सम्पूर्ण संसार का बीज मन है । संकल्प के सम्मुख हो करके चेतन संवित् का नाम मन होता है और निर्विकल्प जो चित्तसत्ता है वह संकल्प करके मलीन होती है तब उसको कलना कहते हैं । वही मन जब घटादिक की नाईं परिच्छिन्न भेद को प्राप्त होता हे तब क्रियाशक्ति से अर्थात् प्राण और ज्ञान शक्ति से मिलता है, उस संयोग का नाम संकल्प विकल्प का कर्त्ता मन होता है । वही जगत् का बीज है और उसके लीन करमने के दो उपाय हैं-एक तत्त्वज्ञान दूसरा प्राणों का रोकना । जब प्राणशक्ति का निरोध होता है तब भी मन लीन हो जाता है और जब सत्य शास्त्रों के द्वारा ब्रह्म तत्त्व का ज्ञान होता है तो भी लीन हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्राण किसका नाम है और मन किसको कहते हैं? हृदयकोश से निकलकर जो बाहर आता है और फिर बाहर से भीतर आता है वह प्राण है, शरीर बैठा है और वासना से जो देश देशान्तर भ्रमताहै उसका नाम मन होता है, उसको वैराग और योगाभ्यास से वासना से रहित करना और प्राणवायु को स्थित करना ये दोनों उपाय हैं। हे रामजी! जब तत्त्वज्ञान होता है तब मन स्थित हो जाता है क्योंकि प्राण और चित्तकला का आपस में वियोग होता है और जब प्राण स्थित होता है तब भी मन स्थिर हो जाता है, क्योंकि प्राण स्थित हुए चेतनकला से नहीं मिलते तब मन भी स्थित हो जाता है और नहीं रहता । मन चेतनकला और प्राण फुरने बिना नहीं रहता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन को भी अपनी सत्ताशक्ति कुछ नहीं, स्पन्दरूप जो शक्ति है वह प्राणों को है सो चलरूप जड़ात्मक है और आत्मसत्ता चेतनरूप है और वह अपने आपमें स्थित है । चेतनशक्ति और स्पन्दशक्ति के सम्बन्ध होनेसे मन उपजा है सो उस मन का उपजना भी मिथ्या है । इसी का नाम मिथ्याज्ञान है । हे रामजी! मैंने तुमसे अविद्या जो परम अज्ञानरूप संसाररूपी विष के देनेवाली है कही है । चित्त शक्ति और स्पन्दशक्ति का सम्बन्ध संकल्प से कल्पित है, जो तुम संकल्प न उठाओ तो मन संज्ञा क्षीण हो जावेगी । इससे संसार भ्रम से भयमान् मत हो जब स्पन्दरूप प्राण को चित्तसत्ता चेतती है तब चेतने से मन चित्तरूप को प्राप्त होता है और अपने फुरने से दुःख प्राप्त होता है जैसे बालक अपनी परछाहीं में वैताल कल्प कर भयवान् होता है । अखण्ड मण्डलाकार जो चेतनसत्ता सर्वगत है उसका सम्बन्ध किस के साथ हो और अखण्ड शक्ति उन्निद्ररूप आत्मा को कोई इकट्ठा नहीं कर सकता इसी कारण सम्बन्ध का अभाव है । जो सम्बन्ध ही नहीं तो मिलना किससे हो और मिलाप न हुआ तो मन की सिद्धता क्या कहिये?

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्त और स्पन्द की एकता मन कहाती है मन और कोई वस्तु नहीं । जैसे रथ, घोड़ा, हस्ति प्यादा इनके सिवा सेना का रूप और कुछ नहीं, तैसे ही चित्त स्पन्द के सिवा मन का रूप और कुछ नहीं-इस कारण दुष्टरूप मन के समान तीनों लोकों में कोई नहीं सम्यक्*ज्ञान हो तब मृतकरूप मन नष्ट हो जाता है मिथ्या अनर्थ का कारण चित्त है इसको मत धरो अर्थात् संकल्प का त्याग करो ।हे रामजी! मन का उपजना परमार्थ से नहीं । संकल्प का नाम मन है इस कारण कुछ है नहीं । जैसे मृगतृष्णा की नदी मिथ्या भासती है तैसे ही मन मिथ्या है हृदयरूपी मरुस्थल है, चेतनरूपी सूर्य है और मन रूपी मृगतृष्णा का जल भासता है । जब सम्यक्*ज्ञान होता है तब इसका अभाव हो जाता है । मन जड़ता से निःस्वरूप है और सर्वदा मृतकरूप है उसी मृतक ने सब लोगों को मृतक किया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि अंग भी कुछ नहीं, देह भी नहीं और न आधार है, न आधेय है पर जगत् को भक्षण करता है और बिना जाल के लोगों को फँसाये है । सामग्री से बल, तेज, विभूति, हस्त पदादि रहित लोगों को मारता है, मानों कमल के मारने से मस्तक फट जाता है । जो जड़ मूक अधम हैं वे पुरुष ऐसे मानते हैं कि हम बाँधे हैं, मानों पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रमा की किरणों से जलते हैं । जो शूरमा होते हैं वे उसको हनन करते हैं । जो अविद्यमान मन है उसी ने मिथ्या ही जगत् को मारा है और मिथ्या संकल्प और उदय और स्थित हुआ है । ऐसा दुष्ट है जो किसी ने उस को देखा नहीं । मैंने तुमसे उसकी शक्ति कही है सो बड़ा आश्चर्यरूप विस्तृतरूप है, चञ्चल असत्*रुप चित्त से मैं विस्मित हुआ हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो मूर्ख है वह सब आपदा का पात्र है कि मन है नहीं पर उससे वह इतना दुःख पाता है । बड़ा कष्ट है कि सृष्टि मूर्खता से चली जाती है और सब मन से तपते हैं । यह मैं मानता हूँ कि सब जगत् मूढ़रूप है और तृष्णारूपी शस्त्र से कण कण हो गया है, पैलवरूप है जो कमल से विदारण हुआ है, चन्द्रमा की किरणों से दग्ध हो गये हैं, दृष्टिरूपी शस्त्र से बेधे हैं और संकल्प रूपी मन से मृतक हो गये हैं । वास्तव में कुछ नहीं, मिथ्या कल्पना से नीच कृपण करके लोगों को हनन किया है, इससे वे मूर्ख हैं । मूर्ख हमारे उपदेश योग्य नहीं, उपदेश का अधिकारी जिज्ञासु है । जिसको स्वरूप का साक्षात्कार नहीं हुआ पर संसार से उपराम हुआ है, मोक्ष की इच्छा रखता है और पद पदार्थ का ज्ञाता है वही उपदेश करने योग्य है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पूर्ण ज्ञानवान् को उपदेश नहीं बनता और अज्ञानी मूर्ख को भी नहीं बनता । मूर्ख वीणा की धुनि सुनकर भयवान् होता है और बान्धव निद्रा में सोया पड़ा है, उसको मृतक जानके भयवान् होता है और स्वप्न में हाथी को देखकर भय से भागता है । इस मन ने अज्ञानियों को वश किया है और भोगों का लव जो तुच्छ सुख है उसके निमित्त जीव अनेक यत्न करते हैं और दुःख पाते हैं हृदय में स्थित जो अपना स्वरूप है उसको वे नहीं देख सकते और प्रमाद से अनेक कष्ट पाते हैं । अज्ञानी जीव मिथ्या ही मोहित होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले , हे रामजी! संसाररूपी समुद्र में राग द्वेषरूपी बड़े कलोल उठाते हैं और उसमें वे पुरुष बहते हैं जो मन को मूढ़ जड़रूप नहीं जानते । उनको जो आत्मफल है सो नहीं प्राप्त होता । यह विचार और विवेक की वाणी मैंने तुमसे कही है सो तुम सरीखों के योग्य है । जिन मूढ़ जड़ों को मन के जीतने की सामर्थ्य नहीं है उन को यह नहीं शोभती और वे इन वचनों को नहीं ग्रहण कर सकते, उनको कहने से क्या प्रयोजन है? जैसे जन्म के अन्धे को सुन्दर मञ्जरी का वन दिखाइये तो वह निष्फल होता है, क्योंकि वह देख नहीं सकता तैसे ही विवेक वाणी का उपदेश करना उनका निष्फल होता है । जो मन को जीत नहीं सकते और इन्द्रियों से लोलुप हैं उनको आत्मबोध का उपदेश करना कुछ कार्य नहीं करता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कुष्ठ से जिसका शरीर गल गया है उसको नाना प्रकार की सुगन्ध का उपचार सुखदायक नहीं होता, तैसे ही मूढ़ को आत्म उपदेशक बोध सुखदायक नहीं होता । जिसकी इन्द्रियाँ व्याकुल और विपर्यक हैं और जो मदिरा से उन्मत्त है उसको धर्म के निर्णय में साक्षी करना कोई प्रमाण नहीं करता । ऐसा कुबुद्धि कौन है जो श्मशान में शव की मूर्ति पाकर उससे चर्चा विचार और प्रश्नोत्तर करे? अपने हृदय रूपी बाँबी में मूकजड़ सर्पवत्* मन स्थित है जो उसको निकाल डाले वह पुरुष है और जो उसको जीत नहीं सकता उस दुर्बुद्धि को उपदेश करना व्यर्थ है । हे रामजी! मन महा तुच्छ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो वस्तु कुछ नहीं उसके जीतने में कठिनता नहीं! जैसे स्वप्ननगर निकट होता है और चिरपर्यन्त भी स्थित है पर जानकर देखिये तो कुछ नहीं, तैसे ही मन को जो विचारकर देखिये तो कुछ नहीं । जिस पुरुष ने अपने मन को नहीं जीता वह दुर्बुद्धि है और अमृत को त्यागकर विषपान करता है और मर जाता है । जो ज्ञानी है वह सदा आत्मा ही देखता है । इन्द्रियाँ अपने अपने धर्म में बिचरती हैं प्राण की स्पन्द शक्ति है और परमात्मा की ज्ञानशक्ति है, इन्द्रियों को अपनी शक्ति है फिर जीव किससे बन्धायमान होता है? वास्तवमें सर्वशक्ति सर्वात्मा है उससे कुछ भिन्न नहीं । यह मन क्या है? जिसने सब जगत् नीच किया है? हे रामजी! मूढ़ को देखकर मैं दया करता और तपता हूँ कि ये क्यों खेद पाते हैं? और वह दुःखदायक कौन है जिससे वे तपते है? जैसे उष्ट्र कण्टक के वृक्षों की परम्परा को प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही मूढ़ प्रमाद से दुखों की परम्परा पाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और वह दुर्बुद्धि देह पाकर मर जाता है । जैसे समुद्र में बुद्बुदे उपजकर मिट जाते हैं तैसे ही संसारसमुद्र में उपजकर वह नष्ट हो जाता है, उसका शोक करना क्या है, वह तो तुच्छ और पशु से भी नीच है? तुम देखोकि दशों दिशाओं में पशु आदिक होते हैं और मरते हैं उनका शोक कौन करता है? मच्छरादिक जीव नष्ट हो जाते हैं और जलचर जल में जीवों को भक्षण करते हैं उनका विलाप कौन करता है? आकाश में पक्षी मृतक होते हैं उनका कौन शोक करता है? इसी प्रकार अनेक जीव नष्ट होते हैं उनका विलाप कुछ नहीं होता, तैसे ही अब जो हैं उनका विलाप न करना, क्योंकि कोई स्थित न रहेगा सब नाशरूप और तुच्छ हैं । सबका प्रतियोगी काल है और अनेक जीवों को भोजन करता है । जूँ आदिकों को मक्षिका और मच्छर आदिक खाते है और मक्षिका मच्छरादिकों को दादुर खाते हैं, मेढ़कों को सर्प, सर्पों को नेवला, नेवले को बिल्ली बिल्ली को कुत्ते, कुत्तों को भेड़िया, भेड़ियों को सिंह, सिंहों को सरभ और सरभ को मेघ की गर्जना नष्ट करती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मेघ को वायु, वायु को पर्वत, पर्वत को इन्द्र का वज्र और इन्द्र के वज्र को विष्णुजी का सुदर्शनचक्र जीत लेता है और विष्णु भी अवतारों को धरके सुख दुःख जरामरण संयुक्त होते है । इसी प्रकार निरन्तर भूतजाति को काल जीर्ण करता है, परस्पर जीव जीवों को खाते हैं और निरन्तर नाना प्रकार के भूतजात दशों दिशाओं में उपजते हैं । जैसे जल में मच्छ, कच्छ, पृथ्वी में कीट आदि, अन्तरिक्ष में पक्षी, बनवीथी में सिंहादिक, मृग स्थावर में पिपीलिका, दर्दुर, कीटादि, विष्टा में कृमि और और नानाप्रकार के जीवगण इसी प्रकार निरन्तर उपजते और मिट जाते हैं । कोई हर्षवान् होता है,

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई शोकवान् होता है कोई रुदन करता है और कोई सुख और दुःख मानते हैं । पापी पापों के दुःख से निरन्तर मरते हैं और सृष्टि में उपजते और नष्ट होते हैं । जैसे वृक्ष से पत्ते उपजते हैं तैसे ही कितने भूत उपजकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं, उनकी कुछ गिनती नहीं । जो बोधवान् पुरुष हैं वे अपने आपसे आप पर दया करके आपको संसार समुद्र से पार करते हैं । हे रामजी! और जितने जीव हैं वे पशुवत हैं, मूढ़ों और पशुओं में कुछ भेद नहीं । और उनको हमारी कथा का उपदेश नहीं । वे पशुधर्मा इस वाणी के योग्य नहीं, देखनेमात्र मनुष्य हैं परन्तु मनुष्य का अर्थ उनसे कुछ सिद्ध नहीं होता । जैसे उजाड़ वन में ठूँठ वृक्ष छाया और फल से रहित किसी को विश्रामदायक नहीं होते तैसे ही मूढ़ जीवों से कुछ अर्थ सिद्ध नहीं होता । जैसे गले में रस्सी डाल कर पशु को जहाँ खैंचते हैं वहाँ चले जाते हैं तैसे ही जहाँ चित्त खैंचता है वे वहीं चले जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मूढ़ जीव पशुवत् विषयरूपी कीच में फँसे हैं और उससे बड़ी आपदा को प्राप्त होते हैं । उन मूढ़ों को आपदा में देखके पाषाण भी रुदन करते हैं । जिन मूर्खों ने अपने चित्त को नहीं जीता उनको दुःखों के समूह प्राप्त होते हैं और जिन्होंने चित्त को बन्धन से निकाला है वे संपदावान् है, उनके सब दुःख मिट जाते हैं और वे संसार में फिर नहीं जन्मते । इससे अपने चित्त के जीते बिना दुःख नष्ट नहीं होते । जो चित्त जीतने से परमसुख न प्राप्त होता तो बुद्धिमान् इसमें न प्रवर्त्तते पर बुद्धिमान उसके जीतने में प्रवर्त्तते है इससे जानिये कि चित्त भी वश होता है और मनरूपी भ्रम के नष्ट हुए आत्मसुख प्राप्त होता है । हे रामजी! मन भी कुछ है नहीं मिथ्याभ्रम से कल्पित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे बालक को अपनी परछाहीं में वैतालबुद्धि होती है और उससे वह भयवान् होता है तैसे ही भ्रमरूप मन से जीव नष्ट होते हैं । जबतक आत्म सत्ता का विस्मरण है तबतक मूढ़ता है और हृदय में मनरूप सर्प विराजता है, जब अपना विवेकरूपी गरुड़ उदय हो तब वे नष्ट हो जाते हैं । अब तुम जगे हो और ज्यों का त्यों जानते हो । हे शत्रु नासक, रामजी! अपने ही संकल्प से चित्त बढ़ता है । इसलिए उस संकल्प का शीघ्र ही त्याग करो तब चित्त शान्त होगा । जो तुम दृश्य का आश्रय करोगे तो बन्धन होगा और अहंकार आदिक दृश्य का त्याग करोगे तो मोक्षवान होगे । यह गुणों का सम्बन्ध मैंने तुमसे कहा है कि दृश्य का आश्रय करना बन्धन है और इससे रहित होना मोक्ष है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आगे जैसी इच्छा हो वैसी करो । इस प्रकार ध्यान करो कि न मैं हूँ और न यह जगत् है । मैं केवल अचलरूप हूँ । ऐसे निःसंकल्प होने से आनन्द चिदाकाश हृदय में आ प्रकाशेगा । आत्मा और जगत् में जो विभाग कलना आ उदय हुई है वही मल है । इस द्वैतभाव के त्याग किये से जो शेष रहेगा उसमें स्थित हो । आत्मा और जगत् में अन्तर क्या है । द्रष्टा और दृश्य के अन्तर जो दर्शन और अनुभवसत्ता है सर्वदा उसी की भावना करो और स्वाद और अस्वाद लेने-वाले का त्यागकर उनके मध्य जो स्वादरूप है उसमें स्थिर हो । वही आत्मतत्त्व है उनमें तन्मय हो जाओ । अनुभव जो दृष्टा और दृश्य है उसके मध्य में जो निरालम्ब साक्षीरूप आत्मा है उसी में स्थित हो जाओ हे रामजी! संसार भाव अभावरूप है उसकी भावना को त्याग करो और भावरूप आत्मा की भावना करो वही अपना स्वरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रपञ्चदृश्य को त्याग किये से जो वस्तु अपना स्वरूप है वही रहेगा- जो परमानन्द स्वरूप है । चित्तभाव को प्राप्त होना अनन्त दुःख है और चित्तरूपी संकल्प ही बन्धन है, उस बन्धन को अपने स्वरूप के ज्ञानयुक्त बल से काटो तब मुक्ति होगी! जब आत्मा को त्यागकर जगत् में गिरता है तब नाना प्रकार संकल्प विकल्प दुःखों में प्राप्त होता है । जब तुम आत्मा को भिन्न जानोगे तब मन दुःख के समूह संयुक्त प्रकट होगा और व्यतिरेक भावना त्यागने से सब मन के दुःख नष्ट हो जायेंगे । यह सर्व आत्मा है-आत्मा से कुछ भिन्न नहीं, जब यह ज्ञान उदय हो तब चैत्य चित्त और चेतना-तीनों का अभाव हो जावेगा । मैं आत्मा नहीं-जीव हूँ इसी कल्पना का नाम चित्त है । इससे अनेक दुःख प्राप्त होते हैं । जब यह निश्चय हुआ कि मैं आत्मा हूँ-जीव नहीं, वह सत्य है कुछ भिन्न नहीं इसी का नाम चित्त उपशम है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब यह निश्चय हुआ कि सब आत्मतत्त्व है आत्मा से कुछ भिन्न नहीं तब चित्त शान्त हो जाता है इसमें कुछ संशय नहीं । इस प्रकार आत्मबोध करके मन नष्ट हो जाता है जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए तम नष्ट हो जाता है । मन सब शरीरों के भीतर स्थित है, जबतक रहता है तबतक जीव को बड़ा भय होता है । यह जो परमार्थ योग मैंने तुमसे कहा है इससे मन को काट डालो । जब मन का त्याग करोगे तब भय भी न रहेगा । यह चित्त भ्रममात्र उदय है । चित्तरूपी वैताल का सम्यक् ज्ञान रूपी मन्त्र से अभाव हो जाता है । हे बलवानों में श्रेष्ठनिष्पाप रामजी! जब तुम्हारे हृदयरूपी गृह में से चित्*रूपी वैताल निकल जावेगा तब तुम दुःखों से रहित और स्थित होगे और फिर तुम्हें भय उद्वेग कुछ न व्यापेगा । अब तुम मेरे वचनों से वैरागी हुए और तुमने मन को जीता है । इस विचार विवेक से चित्त नष्ट और शान्त हो जाता है और निर्दुःख आत्मपद को प्राप्त होता है । सब एषणा को त्याग करके शान्तरूप स्थित हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार तुम देखो कि चित्त आप विचित्ररूप है और संसार रूपी बीज की कणिका है । जीवरूपी पक्षी के बंधन का जाल संसार है । जब चित्त संवित् आत्मसत्ता को त्यागता है तब दृश्यभाव को प्राप्त होता है और जब चित्त उपजता है तब कलना रूप मल धारणा करता है । वह चित्त बढ़कर मोह उपजता है, मोह संसार का कारण होता है और तृष्णारूपी विष की बेल प्रफुल्लित होती है उससे मूर्छित हो जाता है और आत्मपद की ओर सावधान नहीं होता । ज्यों-ज्यों तृष्णा उदय होती है त्यों त्यों मोह को बढ़ाती है । तृष्णारूपी श्यामरात्रि अनन्त अन्धकारको देती है, परमार्थसत्ता को ढाँप लेती है और प्रलयकाल की अग्निवत् जलाती है उसको कोई संहार नहीं सकता वह सबको व्याकुल करती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तृष्णारूपी तीक्ष्ण खंग की धारा दृष्टिमात्र कोमल शीतल और सुन्दर है पर स्पर्श करने से नाश कर डालती है और अनेक संकट देती है । जो बड़े असाध्य दुःख हैं व जिनकी प्राप्ति बड़े पापों से होती है वे तृष्णारूपी फूल का फल हैं । तृष्णारूपी कुतिया चित्तरूपी गृह में सदा रहती है, क्षण में बड़े हुलास को प्राप्त होती है और क्षण में शून्यरूप हो जाती है और बड़े ऐश्वर्यसंयुक्त है । जब मनुष्य को तृष्णा उपजती है तब वह दीन हो जाता है जो देखने में निर्धन कृपण भासता है पर हृदय में तृष्णा से रहित है वह बड़ा ऐश्वर्यवान् है । जिसके हृदयछिद्र में तृष्णारूपी सर्पिणी नहीं पैठी उसके प्राण और शरीर स्थित हैं और उसका हृदय शान्तरूप होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निश्चय जानो कि जहाँ तृष्णारूपी काली रात्रि का अभाव होता है वहाँ पुण्य बढ़ते हैं-जैसे शुक्लपक्ष का चन्द्रमा बढ़ता है । हे रामजी! जिस मनुष्य रूपी वृक्ष का तृष्णारूपी घन ने भोजन किया है उसकी पुण्यरूपी हरियाली नहीं रहती और वह प्रफुल्लित नहीं होता । तृष्णारूपी नदी में अनन्त कलोल आवर्त उठते हैं और तृष्णवत् बहती है, जीवनरूपी खेलने की पुतली है और तृष्णारूपी यन्त्री को भ्रमावती है और सब शरीरों के भीतर तृष्णारूपी तागा है उससे वे पिरोये हैं और तृष्णा से मोहित हुए कष्ट पाते हैं पर नहीं समझते-जैसे हरे तृण से ढँपे हुए गड़े को देखकर हरिण का बालक चरने जाता है और गढ़े में गिर पड़ता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ऐसा और कोई मनुष्य के कलेजे को नहीं काट सकता जैसे तृष्णारूपी डाकिनी इसका उत्साह और बलरूपी कलेजा निकाल लेती है और उससे वह दीन हो जाता है । तृष्णारूपी अमंगल इन जीवों के हृदयमें स्थित होकर नीचता को प्राप्त करती है तृष्णा करके विष्णु भगवान् इन्द्र के हेतु से अल्पमूर्ति धारकर बलि के द्वार गये और जैसे सूर्यनीति को धरकर आकाश में भ्रमता है तैसे ही तृष्णारूपी तागे से बाँधे जीव भ्रमते हैं । तृष्णारूपी सर्पिणी महाविष से पूर्ण होती है और सब जीवों को दुःखदायक है, इससे इसको दूर से त्याग करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पवन तृष्णा से चलता है, पर्वत तृष्णा से स्थित है, पृथ्वी तृष्णा से जगत् को धरती है और तृष्णा से ही त्रिलोकी वेष्टित है निदान सब लोक तृष्णा से बाँधे हुए हैं । रस्सी से बाँधा हुआ छूटता है परन्तु तृष्णा से बँधा नहीं छूटता तृष्णावान् कदाचित् मुक्त नहीं होता, तृष्णा से रहित मुक्त होता है । इस कारण, हे राघव! तुम तृष्णा का त्याग करो सब जगत् मन के संकल्प में है उस संकल्प से रहित हो । मन भी कुछ और वस्तु नहीं है युक्ति से निर्णय करके देखो कि संकल्प प्रमाद का नाम मन है । जब इसका नाश हो तब सब तृष्णा नाश हो जावे अहं, त्वं, इदं इत्यादिक चिन्तन मत करो , यह महामोहमय दृष्टि है दृष्टि है, इसको त्याग करके एक अद्वैत आत्मा की भावना करो । अनात्मा में जो आत्मभाव है वह दुःखों का कारण है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा, हे मुनीश्वर! ये आपके वचन गम्भीर और तोल से रहित हैं, आप कहते हैं कि अहंकार और तृष्णा मत करो । जो अहंकार त्यागें तो चेष्टा कैसे होगी? तब तो देह का भी त्याग हो जावेगा । जैसे वृक्ष स्तम्भ के आश्रय होते हैं । स्तम्भ के नाश हुए वृक्ष नहीं रहते तैसे ही देह अहंकार धारण कर रहा है, उससे रहित देह गिर जावेगी, इससे मैं अहंकार को त्याग करके कैसे जीता रहूँगा? यह अर्थ मुझको निश्चय करके कहिये क्योंकि आप कहनेवालों में श्रेष्ठ हैं । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे कमलनयन, रामजी! सर्व ज्ञानवानों ने वासना का त्याग किया है सो दो प्रकार का है । एक का नाम ध्येयत्याग है और दूसरे का नाम नेयत्याग है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं यह पदार्थरूप हूँ, मैं इनसे जीता हूँ, इन बिना मैं नहीं जीता और मेरे सिवा यह भी कुछ नहीं, यह जो हृदय में निश्चय है उसको त्यागकर मैंने विचार किया है कि न मैं पदार्थ हूँ और न मेरे पदार्थ है । ऐसी भावना करनेवाले जो पुरुष हैं उनका अन्तःकरण आत्मप्रकाश से शीतल हो जाता है और वे जो कुछ क्रिया करते हैं वह लीलामात्र है । जिस पुरुष ने निश्चय करके वासना का त्याग किया है वह सर्व क्रियाओं में सर्व आत्मा जानता है । उसको कुछ बन्धन का कारण नहीं होता, उसके हृदय में सर्व वासना का त्याग है और बाहर इन्द्रियों से चेष्टा करता है । जो पुरुष जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है उसने जो वासना का त्याग किया है उस वासना के त्याग का नाम ध्येयत्याग है और जिस पुरुष ने मनसंयुक्त देहवासना का त्याग किया है और उस वासना का भी त्याग किया है वह नेहत्याग है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

नेहवासना के त्याग से विदेहमुक्त कहाता है । जिस पुरुष ने देहाभिमान का त्याग किया है, संसार की वासना लीला से त्याग की है और स्वरूप में स्थित होकर क्रिया भी करता है वह जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है । जिसकी सब वासनायें नाश हुई हैं और भीतर बाहर की चेष्टा से रहित हुआ है अर्थात् हृदय का संकल्प और बाहर की क्रिया त्यागी है उसका नाम नेयत्याग है-वह विदेहमुक्त जानो । जिसने ध्येयवासना का त्याग किया है और लीला करके कर्त्ता हुआ स्थित है वह जीवन्मु क्त महात्मा पुरुष जनकवत् हैं । जिसने नेयवासना त्यागी है और उपशमरूप हो गया है वह विदेहमुक्त होकर परमतत्त्व में स्थित है । परात्पर जिसको कहते हैं वही होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राघव! इन दोनों वासनाओं को त्यागकर ब्रह्म में यह हो जाता है । वे विगतसन्ताप उत्तमपुरुष दोनों मुक्तस्वरूप हैं और निर्मल पद में स्थित होते हैं । एक की देह स्फुरणरूप होती है और दूसरे की अस्फुर होती है । वह विदेहमुक्तरूप देह में स्थित होता है और क्रिया करता सन्ताप से रहित जीवन्मुक्त ज्ञान को धरता है और फिर दूसरी देह त्याग के विदेहपद में स्थित होता है, उसके साथ वासना और देह दोनों नहीं भासते । इससे विदेहमुक्तकहाता है । जीवन्मुक्त के हृदय में वासना का त्याग है और बाहर क्रिया करता है । जैसे समय से सुख दुःख प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही वह निरन्तर राग द्वेष से रहित प्रवर्तता है और सुख में हर्ष नहीं दुःख में शोक नहीं करता वह जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस पुरुष ने संसार के इष्ट अनिष्ट पदार्थोंकी इच्छा त्यागी है सो सब कार्य में सुषुप्ति की नाईं अचल वृत्ति है, वह जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है । हेयो पादेय, मैं और मेरा इत्यादि सब कलना जिसके हृदय से क्षीण हो गई हैं वह जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है जिसकी वृत्ति सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों से सुषुप्ति की नाईं हो गई हैं । जिसका चित्त सदा जाग्रत है और जो कलना क्रिया संयुक्त भी दृष्टि आता है परन्तु हृदय से आकाशवत् निर्मल है वह जीवन्मुक्त पूजने योग्य है । इतना कहकर वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि इस प्रकार जब वशिष्ठजी ने कहा तब सूर्य भगवान् अस्त हुए, सभा के सब लोग स्नान के निमित्त परस्पर नमस्कार करके उठे और रात्रि व्यतीत करके सूर्य उदय होते ही परस्पर नमस्कार करके यथायोग्य अपने अपने आसन पर आ बैठे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तृष्णाउपदेश..........

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जो पुरुष विदेहमुक्त है वह हमारी वाणी का विषय नहीं, इससे तुम जीवन्मुक्त का ही लक्षण सुनो । जो कुछ प्रकृत कर्म है उसको जो करता है परन्तु तृष्णा और अहंकार से रहित है और निरहंकार होकर विचरता है वह जीवन्मुक्त है । दृश्य पदार्थों में जिसकी दृढ़ भावना है वह तृष्णा से सदा दुःखी रहता है और संसार के दृढ़ बन्धन से बन्ध कहाता है और जिसने निश्चय करके हृदय से संकल्प का त्याग किया है और बाहर से सब व्यवहार करता है वह पुरुष जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है । जो बाहर जगत् में बड़े आरम्भ करता है और इच्छासंयुक्त दृष्टि आता है पर हृदय में सब अर्थों की वासना और तृष्णा से रहित है वह मुक्त कहाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस पुरुष की भोगों की तृष्णा मिट गई है और वर्तमान में निरन्तर विचरता है वह निर्दुःख निष्कलंक कहाता है । हे महाबुद्धि मान्! जिसके हृदय में इदं अहंकार निश्चय है और जो उसको धारकर संसार की भावना करता है उसको तृष्णारूप जंजीर से बँधा और कलना से कलंकित जानो । इससे तुम, मैं और मेरा, सत् और असत्य बुद्धि संसार के पदार्थों का त्याग करो और जो परम उदार पद है सर्वदा काल उसमें स्थित हो जाओ । बन्ध, मुक्त, सत्य, असत्य की कल्पना को त्यागके समुद्रवत् अक्षोभचित्त स्थित हो, न तुम पदार्थ जाल हो, न यह तुम्हारे हैं, असत्यरूप जानके इनका विकल्प त्यागो । यह जगत् भ्रान्तिमात्र है और इसकी तृष्णा भी भ्रान्ति मात्र है, इनसे रहित आकाश की नाईं सन्मात्र तुम सत्यस्वरूप हो और तृष्णा मिथ्यारूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम्हारा और इसका क्या संग है? हे रामजी! जीव को चार प्रकार का निश्चय होता है और वह बड़े आकार को प्राप्त होता है । चरणों से लेकर मस्तक पर्यन्त शरीर में आत्मबुद्धि होना और माता पिता से उत्पन्न हुआ जानना, यह निश्चय बन्धनरूप है और असम्यक् दर्शन (भ्रान्ति) से होता है । यह प्रथम निश्चय है । द्वितीय निश्चय यह है कि मैं सब भावों और पदार्थों से अतीत हूँ, बाल के अग्र से भी सूक्ष्म हूँ और साक्षीभूत सूक्ष्म से अतिसूक्ष्म हूँ । यह निश्चय शान्तिरूप मोक्ष को उपजाता है । जो कुछ जगत्*जाल है वह सब पदार्थों में मैं ही हूँ और आत्मारूप मैं अविनाशी हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह तीसरा निश्चय है, यह भी मोक्षदायक है चौथा निश्चय यह है कि मैं असत्य हूँ और जगत् भी असत्य है, इनसे रहित आकाश की नाईं सन्मात्र है । यह भी मोक्ष का कारण है । हे रामजी! ये चार प्रकार के निश्चय जो मैंने तुमसे कहे हैं उनमें से प्रथम निश्चय बन्धन का कारण है और बाकी तीनों मोक्ष के कारण हैं और वे शुद्ध भावना से उपजते हैं । जो प्रथम निश्चयवान् है वह तृष्णारूप सुगन्ध से संसार में भ्रमता है और बाकी तीनों भावना शुद्ध जीवन्मुक्त विलासी पुरुष की है । जिसको यह निश्चय है कि सर्वजगत् मैं आत्मस्वरूप हूँ उसको तृष्णा और राग द्वेष फिर नहीं दुःख देते । अधः, ऊर्ध्व, मध्य

----------


## ravi chacha

में आत्मा ही व्यापा है और सब मैं ही हूँ, मुझसे कुछ भिन्न नहीं है, जिसके हृदय में यह निश्चय है वह संसार के पदार्थों में बन्धायमान नहीं होता । शून्य प्रकृति माया, ब्रह्मा, शिव, पुरुष, ईश्वर सब जिसके नाम हैं वह विज्ञानरूप एक आत्मा है । सदा सर्वदा एक अद्वैत आत्मा मैं हूँ, द्वैतभ्रम चित्त में नहीं है और सदा विद्यमान सत्ता व्यापक रूप हूँ । ब्रह्मा से आदि तृण पर्यन्त जो कुछ जगत्*जाल है वह सब परिपूर्ण आत्मतत्त्व बर रहा है-जैसे समुद्र में तरंग और बुद्बुदे सब जलरूप हैं तैसे ही सब जगत्*जाल आत्मरूप ही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्यस्वरूप आत्मा से द्वैत कुछ वस्तु नहीं है जैसे बुद्बुदे और तरंग कुछ समुद्र से भिन्न भिन्न नहीं हैं और भूषण स्वर्ण से भिन्न नहीं होते तैसे ही आत्मसत्ता से कोई पदार्थ भिन्न नहीं । द्वैत और अद्वैत जो जगत्*रचना में भेद है वह परमात्मा पुरुष की स्फुरण शक्ति है और वही द्वैत और अद्वैतरूप होकर भासती है । यह अपना है, वह और का है, यह भेद जो सर्वदा सब में रहता है और पदार्थों के उपजने और मिटने में सुख-दुःख भासता है उनको मत ग्रहण करो, भावरूप अद्वैत आत्मसत्ता का आश्रय करो और भ्रमद्वैत को त्याग करके अद्वैत पूर्णसत्ता हो जाओ, संसार के जो कुछ भेद भासते हैं उनको मत ग्रहण करो इस भूमिका की भावना जो भेदरूप है वह दुःखदायी जानो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे अन्धहस्ती नदी में गिरता है और फिर उछलता है तैसे ही तुम पदार्थों में मत गिरो । सर्वगत आत्मा एक, अद्वैत, निरन्तर, उदयरूप और सर्वव्या पक है । एक और द्वैत से रहित भी है, सर्वरूप भी वही है और निष्किञ्चनरूप भी वही है । न मैं हूँ, न यह जगत् है, सब अविद्यारूप है, ऐसे चिन्तन करो और सबका त्याग करो अथवा ऐसे विचारो कि ज्ञान स्वरूप सत्य असत्य सब मैं ही हूँ । तुम्हारा स्वरूप सर्व का प्रकाशक अजर, अमर, निर्विकार, निष्प्रिय, निराकार और परम अमृतरूप हैं और निष्क लंक जीवशक्ति का जीवनरूप और सर्व कलना से रहित कारण का कारण है । निरन्तर उद्वेग रहित ईश्वर विस्तृतरूप है और अनुभव स्वरूप सबका बीज है । सबका अपना आप आत्मपद उचित स्वरूप ब्रह्म, मैं और मेरा भाव से रहित है । इससे अहं और इदं कलना को त्याग करके अपने हृदय में यह निश्चय धारो और यथाप्राप्त क्रिया करो । तुम तो अहंकार से रहित शान्तरूप हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जिनका हृदयमुक्तस्वरूप है उन महात्मा पुरुषों का यह स्वभाव है कि असम्यक् दृष्टि और देहाभिमान से नहीं रहते पर लीला से जगत् के कार्यों में बिचरते हैं और जीवन्मुक्त शान्त स्वरूप हैं । जगत् की गति आदि, अन्त, मध्य में विरस और नाशरूप है इससे वे शान्तरूप हैं और सब प्रकार अपना कार्य करते हैं । सब वृत्तियों में स्थित होकर उन्होंने हृदय से ध्येय से ध्येयवासना त्यागी है, निराल म्ब तत्त्व का आश्रय लिया है और सबमें उद्वेग से रहित सथ अर्थ में सन्तुष्ट रूप हैं । विवेकरूपी वन में सदा विचरते हैं बोधरूपी बगीचे में स्थित हैं और सबसे अतीतपद का अवलम्बन किया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनका अन्तःकरण पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रमावत् शीतल भया है, संसार के पदार्थों से वे कदाचित् उद्वेगवान् नहीं होते और उद्वेग और असन्तुष्टत्व दोनों से रहित हैं । वे संसार में कदाचित दुःखी नहीं होते । वे चाहे शत्रुओं के मध्य में होकर युद्ध करें अथवा दया वा बड़े भयानक कर्म करते दृष्टि आवें तो भी जीवन्मुक्त हैं । संसार में वे न दुःखी होते और न किसी पदार्थ में आनन्दवान् होते हैं, न किसी में कष्टवान् होते हैं न किसी पदार्थ की इच्छा करते हैं और न शोक करते हैं, मौन में स्थित यथाप्राप्त कार्य करते हैं और संसार में दुःख से रहित सुखी होते हैं । जो कोई पूछता है तो वे यथाक्रम ज्यों का त्यों कहते हैं और पूछे बिना मूकजड़ वृक्षवत् हो रहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इच्छा अनिच्छा से मुक्त संसार में दुःखी नहीं होते और सबसे हित करके और कोमल उचित वाणी से बोलते हैं । वे यज्ञादि कर्म भी करते हैं परन्तु सांसारिक कार्यों में नहीं डूबते । हे रामजी! जीवन्मुक्त पुरुष युक्त अयुक्त नाना प्रकार की उग्रदशा संयुक्त जगत् की वृत्ति को हाथ में बेल-फलवत् जानता है परन्तु परमपद में आरूढ़ होकर जगत् की गति देखता रहता है और अपना अन्तःकरण शीतल और जीवों को तप्त देखता है । वह स्वरूप में कुछ द्वैत नहीं देखता है परन्तु व्यवहार की अपेक्षा से उसकी महिमा कही है । हे राघव! जिन्होंने चित्त जीता है और परमात्मा देखा है उन महात्मा पुरुषों की स्वभाववृत्ति मैंने तुमसे कही है और जो मूढ़ हैं और जिन्होंने अपना चित्त नहीं जीता और भोगरूपी कीच में मग्न हैं, ऐसे गर्दभों के लक्षण हमसे नहीं कहते बनते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनको उन्मत्त कहिये । उन्मत्त इस प्रकार होते हैं कि महा नरक की ज्वाला स्त्री है और वे उस उष्णनरक अग्नि के इन्धन हैं । उसी में जलते हैं और नाना प्रकार के अर्थों के निमित्त अनर्थ उत्पन्न करते हैं । भोगों की अनर्थरूप दीनता से उनके चित्त हत हुए हैं और संसार के आरम्भ से दुःखी होते हैं । नाना प्रकार के कर्म जो वे करते हैं उनके फल हृदय में धारते हैं और उन कर्मों के अनुसार सुखदुःख भोगते हैं । ऐसे जो भोग लम्पट हैं उनके लक्षण हम नहीं कह सकते । हे रामजी! ज्ञानवान् पुरुषों की दृष्टि पूर्व जो कही है उसी का तुम आश्रय करो । हृदय से ध्येय वासना को त्यागो और जीवन्मुक्त होकर जगत् में विचरो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हृदय की संपूर्ण इच्छायें त्याग के वीतराग और निर्वासनिक हो रहो । बाहर सब आचारवान् होकर लोगों में विचरो और सर्वदिशा और अवस्था को भली प्रकार विचारकर उनमें जो अतुच्छ पद है उसका आश्रय करो पर भीतर सब पदार्थों से नीरस और बाहर इच्छा के सम्मुख हो । भीतर शीतल रहो और बाहर तपायमान हो, बाहर से सब कार्यों का आरम्भ करो और हृदय से सब आरम्भ हो विवर्जित हो रहो । हे रामजी! अब तुम ज्ञान वान् हुए हो और सब पदार्थों की भावना का तुम्हें अभाव हुआ है, जैसे इच्छा हो तैसे बिचरो । जब इन्द्रियों का इष्टपदार्थ हो आवे तब कृत्रिम हर्षवान् होना और दुःख आय प्राप्त हो तब कृत्रिम शोक करना ।

----------


## ravi chacha

क्रिया का आरम्भ करना और हृदय में सारभूत रहना अर्थात् बाहर क्रिया करो पर भीतर अहंकार से रहित होकर जगत् में बिचरो और आशारूप फाँसी से मुक्त होकर इष्ट अनिष्ट से हृदय में सम रहो और बाहर कार्य करते लोगों में बिचरो । इस चेतन पुरुष को वास्तव में न बन्ध है और न मोक्ष है, मिथ्या इन्द्रजालवत् बन्धमोक्ष संसार का बर्तना है । सब जगत् भ्रान्तिमात्र है पर प्रमाद से जगत् भासता है । जैसे तीक्ष्ण धूप से मरुस्थल में जल भासता है तैसे ही अज्ञान से जगत् भासता है आत्मा अबन्ध और सर्वव्यापकरूप है, उसे बन्ध कैसे हो और जो बन्ध नहीं तो मुक्त कैसे कहिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मतत्त्व के अज्ञान से जगत् भासता है और तत्त्वज्ञान से लीन हो जाता है- जैसे रस्सीके अज्ञान से सर्प भासता है और रस्सी के जाने से सर्प लीन हो जाता है । हे रामजी! तुम जो ज्ञानवान् हुए हो और अपनी सूक्ष्मबुद्धि से निरहंकार हुए हो अब आकाश की नाईं निर्मल स्थित हो रहो । जो तुम असत्यरूप हो तो संपूर्ण मित्र भ्रात भी तैसे ही हैं उनकी ममता को त्याग करो, क्योंकि जो आप ही कुछ न हुआ तो भावना किसकी करेगा और जो तुम सत्यरूप हो तो अत्यन्त सत्य आत्मा की भावना करके दृश्य जगत् की कलना से रहित हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जो ‘अहं’ ‘मम’ भोगवासना जगत् में है वह प्रमाद से भासती है और ‘अहं’ ‘मम’ और बान्धवों का शुभकर्म आदिक जो जगत्*जाल भासता है इनसे आत्मा का कुछ संयोग नहीं तुम क्यों शोकवान् होते हो? तुम आत्मतत्त्व की भावना करो, तुम्हारा सम्बन्ध किसी से नहीं-यह प्रपञ्च भ्रममात्र है । जो निराकार अजन्मा पुरुष हो उसको पुत्र बान्धव दुःख सुख का क्रम कैसे हो? तुम स्वतः अजन्मा, निराकार, निर्विकार हो तुम्हारा सम्बन्ध किसी से नहीं, तुम इनका शोक काहे को करते हो? शोक का स्थान वह होता है जो नाशरूप हो सो न तो कोई जन्मता है और न मरता है और जो जन्म मरण भी मानिये तो आत्मा उसको सत्ता देनेवाला है जो इस शरीर के आगे और पीछे भी होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आगे जो तुम्हारे बड़े बुद्धिमान, सात्त्विकी और गुणवान् अनेक बान्धव व्यतीत हुए हैं उनका शोक क्यों नहीं करते? जैसे वे थे तैसे ही तो ये भी हैं? जो प्रथम थे वे अब भी हैं । तुम शान्तरूप हो, इस से मोह को क्यों प्राप्त होते हो जो सत्यस्वरूप है उसका न कोई शत्रु है और न वह नाश होता है । जो तुम ऐसे मानते हो कि मैं अब हूँ आगे न हूँगा तो भी वृथा शोक क्यों करते हो? तुम्हारा संशय तो नष्ट हुआ है, अपनी प्रकृति में हर्ष शोक से रहित होकर बिचरो और संसार के सुख दुःख में समभाव रहो । परमात्मा व्यापकरूप सर्वत्र स्थित है और उससे कुछ भिन्न नहीं । तुम आत्मा आनन्द आकाशवत् स्वच्छ विस्तृत और नित्य शुद्ध प्रकाशरूप हो जगत् के पदार्थों के निमित्त क्यों शरीर सुखाते हो?

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्व पदार्थ जाति में एक आत्मा व्यापक है-जैसे मोती की माला में एक तागा व्यापक होता है तैसे ही आत्मा-- अनुस्यूत है, ज्ञानवानों को सदा ऐसे ही भासता है और अज्ञानियों को ऐसे नहीं भासता । इससे ज्ञानवान् होकर तुम सुखी रहो । यह जो संसरणरूप संसार भासता है वह प्रमाद से सारभूत हो गया है । तुम तो ज्ञानवान् और शान्त बुद्धि हो । दृश्य भ्रममात्र संसार का क्या रूप है? भ्रम और स्वप्नमात्र से कुछ भिन्न नहीं । स्वप्न में जो क्रम और जो वस्तु है, सब मिथ्या ही है तैसे ही यह संसार है । सर्वशक्ति जो सर्वात्मा है उसमें जो भ्रममात्र शक्ति उससे यह संसारमाया उठी है, सो सत्य नहीं है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वास्तव में पूछो तो केवल ज्ञानस्वरूप एक आत्मसत्ता ही स्थित है । जैसे सूर्य प्रकाशता है तो उसको न किसी से विरोध है और न किसी से स्नेह है, तैसे ही वह सर्वरूप, सर्वत्र, सबका ईश्वर है उस सत्ता का आभास संवेदन स्फूर्ति है और उससे नानारूप जगत् भासता है और भिन्न भिन्नरूप निरन्तर ही उत्पन्न होते हैं । जैसे समुद्र में तरंग उपजते हैं तैसे ही देहधारी जैसी वासना करता है उसके अनुसार जगत् में उपजकर विचरता और चक्र की नाईं भ्रमता है । स्वर्ग में स्थित जीव नरक में जाते हैं और जो नरक में स्थित हैं स्वर्ग में जाते हैं, योनि से योन्यन्तर और द्वीप से द्वीपान्तर जाते हैं और अज्ञानसे धैर्यवान् कृपणता को प्राप्त होता है और कृपण धैर्य को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी प्रकार भूत उछलते और गिरते हैं और अज्ञान से अनेक भ्रम को प्राप्त होते हैं पर आत्मसत्ता एकरूप स्थित, स्थिर, स्वच्छ और अग्नि में बर्फ का कणका नहीं पाया जाता तैसे ही जो आत्मसत्ता में स्थित है उसको दुःख क्लेश कोई नहीं होता । उसका हृदय जो शीतल रहता है सो आत्मसत्ता की बड़ाई है । संसार की यही दशा है कि जो बड़े बड़े ऐश्वर्य से सम्पन्न दृष्टि आते थे वे कित नेक दिन पीछे नष्ट होते हैं । तुम और मैं इत्यादिक भावना आत्मा में मिथ्याभ्रम से भासती हैं । जैसे आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासता है तैसे ही ये बान्धव हैं, ये अन्य हैं यह मैं हूँ इत्यादिक मिथ्यादृष्टि तुम्हारी अब नष्ट हुई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार की जो विचार दृष्टि है जिसे जीव नष्ट होते हैं उसे मूल से काटकर तुम जगत् में क्रिया करो । जैसे ज्ञानवान् जीवन्मुक्त संसार में विचरते हैं तैसे हौ बिचरो-भारवाहक की नाईं भ्रम मैं न पड़ना । जहाँ नाश करनेवाली वासना उठे वहाँ यह विचार करो कि यह पदार्थ मिथ्या है तब वह वासना शान्त हो जावेगी । यह बन्ध है, यह मोक्ष है, यह पदार्थ नित्य है इत्यादिक गिनती लघु चित्त में उठती हैं, उदारचित्त में नहीं उठतीं । उदारचित्त जो ज्ञानवान् पुरुष हैं उनके आचरण के विचारने में देहदृष्टि नष्ट हो जावेगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे विचारो कि जहाँ मैं नहीं वहाँ कोई पदार्थ नहीं और ऐसा पदार्थ कोई नहीं जो मेरा नहीं, इस विचार से देहदृष्टि तुम्हारी नष्ट हो जावेगी । ऐसे ज्ञानवान् पुरुष संसार के किसी पदार्थ से उद्वेगवान् नहीं होते और किसी पदार्थ के अभाव हुए आतुर भी नहीं होते । वे चिदाकाशरूप सबको सत्य और स्थितरूप देखते हैं, आकाश की नाईं आत्मा को व्यापक देखते हैं और भाई, बान्धव भूतजात को अत्यन्त असत्यरूप देखते हैं । नाना प्रकार के अनेक जन्मों में भ्रम से अनेक बान्धव हो गये हैं-वास्तव में त्रिलोकी और बान्धवों में भी बान्धव वही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वसिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रसंग पर एक पुरातन इतिहास है जो बड़े भाई ने छोटे भाई से कहा है सो सुनो । इसी जम्बूदीप के किसी स्थान में महेन्द्र नाम एक पर्व है वहाँ कल्पवृक्ष था और उसकी छाया के नीचे देवता और किन्नर आकर विश्राम करते थे । उस पर्वत के बड़े शिखर बहुत ऊँचे थे और ब्रह्मलोक पर्यन्त गये थे जिन पर देवता साम वेद की ध्वनि करते थे । किसी ओर जल से पूर्ण बड़े मेघ बिचरते थे, कहीं पुष्प से पूर्ण लता थीं, कहीं जल के झरने बहते थे और कन्दरा के साथ उछलते मानों समुद्र के तरंग उठते थे कहीं पक्षी शब्द करते थे, कहीं कन्दरा में सिंह गर्जते थे, कहीं कल्प और कदम्ब वृक्ष लगे थे, कहीं अप्सरागण बिचरती थीं, कहीं गंगा का प्रवाह चला जाता था और किसी स्थान में महासुन्दर रमणीय रत्नमणि विराजते थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वहाँ गंगा के तट पर एक उग्र तपस्वी स्त्रीसंयुक्त तप करता था और उसके महासुन्दर दो पुत्र थे । जब कुछ काल व्यतीत हुआ तो पुण्यक नामक पुत्र ज्ञानवान् हुआ पर पावन अर्घप्रबुद्ध और लोलुप अवस्था में रहा । जब कालचक्र के फिरते हुए कई वर्ष व्यतीत हुए तो उस दीर्घतपस्वी का शरीर जर्जरीभूत हो गया और उसने शरीर की क्षणभंगुर अवस्था देखकर चित्त की वृत्ति देह से विरक्त अर्थात् विदेह होने की इच्छा की । निदान दीर्घतपा की पुर्यष्टका कलनारूप शरीर को त्यागती भई और जैसे सर्प कञ्चुली को त्याग दे तैसे ही पर्वत की कन्दरा में जो आश्रय था उसमें उसने शरीर को उतार दिया और कलना से रहित अचैत्य चिन्मात्र सत्ता स्वरूप में स्थित हुआ और राग द्वेष से रहित जो पद है उसमें प्राप्त हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे धूम्र आकाश में जा स्थित हो तैसे ही चिदाकाश में स्थित हुआ । तब मुनीश्वर की स्त्री ने भर्ता का शरीर प्राणों से रहित देखा और जैसे दण्ड से कमल काटा हो तैसे ही चित्त बिना शरीर देखती भई । निदान चिरपर्यन्त योगकर्म कर उसने अपना प्राण और पवन को वश करके त्याग दिया और जैसे भँवरा कमलिनी को त्यागे तैसे ही शरीर त्यागकर भर्ता के पद को प्राप्त हुई । जैसे आकाश में चन्द्रमा अस्त होता है और उसकी प्रभा उसके पीछे अदृष्ट होती है तैसे ही दीर्घतपा की स्त्री दीर्घतपा के पीछे अदृष्ट हुई । जब दोनों विदेह मुक्त हुए तब पुण्यक जो बड़ा पुत्र था उनके दैहिककर्म में सावधान होकर कर्म करने लगा, पर पावन माता पिता बिना दुःख को प्राप्त हो शोक करके उसका चित्त व्याकुल हो गया और वनकुञ्जों में भ्रमने लगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पुण्यक जो माता पिता की देहादिक क्रिया करता था जहाँ पावन शोक से विलाप करता था आया और भाई को शोकसंयुक्त देखकर पुण्यक ने कहा, हे भाई! शोक क्यों करते हो जो वर्षाकाल के मेघवत् आँसुओं का प्रवाह चला जाता है? हे बुद्धिमान्! तुम किसका शोक करते हो? तुम्हारे पिता और माता तो आत्मपद को प्राप्त हुए हैं जो मोक्षपद है । वही सब जीवों का स्थान है और ज्ञानवानों का स्वरूप है । यद्यपि सबका अपना आप स्वरूप एक ही है तो भी ज्ञानवान् को इस प्रकार भासता है और अज्ञानी को ऐसे नहीं भासता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे तो ज्ञानवान् थे और अपने स्व रूप में प्राप्त हुए हैं उनका शोक तुम किस निमित्त करते हो? यह क्या भावना तुमने की है? संसार में जो शोक मोक्षदायक है वह तू नहीं करता और जो शोक करने योग्य नहीं वह करता है । न वह तेरी माता थी, न वह तेरा पिता था और न तू उनका पुत्र है, कई तेरे माता पिता हो गये हैं और कई पुत्र हो गये हैं, असंख्य वार तू उनका पुत्र हुआ है और असंख्य पुत्र उन्होंने उत्पन्न किये हैं और अनेक पुत्र, मित्र, बान्धवों के समूह तेरे जन्म जन्म के बीच गये हैं । जैसे ऋतु ऋतु में बड़े वृक्षों की शाखाओं में फल होते हैं और नष्ट हो जाते हैं तैसे ही जन्म होते हैं, तू काहे को पिता माता के स्नेह में शोक करता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

जो तेरे सहस्त्रों माता पिता होकर बीत गये हैं उनका शोक काहे को नहीं करता जो तू इस जन्म के बान्धवों का शोक करता है तो उनका भी शोक कर? हे महाभाग! जो प्रपञ्च तुझको दृष्ट आता है वह जगत्*भ्रम है परमार्थ में न कोई जगत् है, न कोई मित्र है और न कोई बान्धव है जैसे मरुस्थल में बड़ी नदी भासती है परन्तु उसमें जल का एक बूँद भी नहीं होता तैसे ही वास्तव में जगत् कुछ नहीं । बड़े बड़े लक्ष्मीवान् जो छत्र चामरों से सम्पन्न शोभते हैं वे विपर्यय होंगे क्योंकि यह लक्ष्मी तो चञ्चलस्वरूप है कोई दिनों में अभाव हो जाती है । हे भाई! तू परमार्थ दृष्टि से विचार देख, न तू है और न जगत् है, यह दृश्य भ्रांतिरूप है इसको हृदय से त्याग । इसी माया दृष्टि से बार-बार उपजता और विनशता है । यह जगत् अपने संकल्प से उपजा है, इसमें सत्पदार्थ कोई नहीं । अज्ञानरूपी मरुस्थल में जगत्*रूपी नदी है और उसमें शुभ अशुभ रूपी तरंग उपजते और फिर नष्ट हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पुण्यक बोले, हे भाई! तेरे कई माता और कई पिता हो होकर मिट गये हैं । जैसे वायु से धूल के कणके उड़ते हैं तैसे ही बान्धव हैं, न कोई मित्र है, और न कोई शत्रु है सम्पूर्ण जगत् भ्रान्तिरूप है और उसमें जैसी भावना फुरती है, तैसे ही हो भासती है । बान्धव, मित्र, पुत्र आदिकों में जो स्नेह होता है सो मोह से कल्पित है और अपने मन से माता पितादिक संज्ञा कल्पी है । जगत् प्रपञ्च में जैसे संज्ञा कल्पता है तैसे ही हो भासती है, जहाँ बान्धव की भावना होती है वहाँ बान्धव भासता है और जहाँ और की भावना होती है वहाँ और ही हो भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो अमृत में विष की भावना होती है तो अमृत भी विष हो जाता है सो कुछ अमृत में विष नहीं भावना रूप भासता है, तैसे ही न कोई बान्धव है और न कोई शत्रु है, सर्वदाकाल विद्यमान एक सर्वगत सर्वात्मा पुरुषस्थित है उसमें अपने और और की कल्पना कोई नहीं और जो कुछ देहादि हैं वे रक्त माँसादि के समूह से रचे हैं उनमें अहं सत्ता कौन है और अहंकार, चित्त, बुद्धि और मन कौन है? परमार्थदृष्टि से यह तो कुछ नहीं है, विचार किये से न तू है, न मैं हूँ, यह सब मिथ्या ज्ञान से भासते हैं । एक अनन्त चिदाकाश आत्मसत्ता सर्वदा है उसमें तेरी माता कौन है और पिता कौन है, यह सब मिथ्याभ्रम से भासता है वास्तव में कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

शरीर से देखिये तो जो कुछ शरीर है वह पञ्च तत्त्वों से रचा जड़रूप है, उसमें चैतन्य एकरूप है और अपना और पराया कौन है । इस भ्रमदृष्टि को त्याग के तत्त्व का विचार करो, मिथ्या भावना करके माता पिता के निमित्त क्यों शोकवान हुए हो? जो सम्यक्*दृष्टि का आश्रय करके उस स्नेह का शोक करते हो तो और जन्मों के बान्धव और मित्रों का शोक क्यों नहीं करते? अनेक पुष्पों और लताओं में तू मृगपुत्र हुआ था, उस जन्म के तेरे अनेक मित्र बान्धव थे उनका शोक क्यों नहीं करता? अनेक कमलों संयुक्त तालाब में हाथी विचरते थे वहाँ तू हाथी का पुत्र था, उन हस्ति बान्धवों का शोक क्यों नहीं करता? एक बड़े वन में वृक्ष लगे थे और तेरे साथ फूल पत्र हुए थे और अनेक वृक्ष तेरे बान्धव थे उनका शोक क्यों नहीं करता?

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर नदी तालाब में तुम मच्छ हुए थे और उसमें मच्छयोनि के बान्धव थे । उनका शोक क्यों नहीं करता? दशार्णव देश में तू काक और वानर हुआ, तुषार्णदेश में तू राज पुत्र हुआ और फिर वनकाक हुआ, बंगदेश में तू हाथी हुआ, बिराजदेश में तू गर्दभ हुआ, मालवदेश में सर्प और वृक्ष हुआ और बंगदेश में गृद्ध हुआ, मालवदेश के पर्वत में पुष्पलता हुआ और मन्दराचल पर्वत में गीदड़ हुआ, कोशलदेश में ब्राह्मण हुआ, बंगदेश में तीतर हुआ, तुषारदेश में घोड़ा हुआ, कीट अवस्था में हुआ, एक नीच ग्राम में बछरा हुआ और पन्द्रह महीने वहाँ रहा, एक वन में तड़ाग था वहाँ कमलपुष्प में भ्रमरा हुआ और जम्बूद्वीप में तू अनेक बार उत्पन्न हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे भाई! इस प्रकार वासनापूर्वक वृत्तान्त मैंने कहा है । जैसी तेरी वासना हुई है तैसे तूने जन्म पाये हैं । मैं सूक्ष्म और निर्मलबुद्धि से देखता हूँ कि ज्ञान बिना तूने अनेक जन्म पाये हैं । उन जन्मों को जानके तू किस किस बान्धव का शोक करेगा और किसका स्नेह करेगा? जैसे वे बान्धव थे तैसे ही यह भी जान ले । मेरे भी अनेक बान्धव हुए हैं, जिन जिनमें मैंने पाया है और जो जो बीत गये हैं तैसे ही सब मेरे स्मरण में आते हैं और अब मुझको अद्वैत ज्ञान हुआ है । हे भाई! त्रिरागदेश में मैं तोता हुआ, तड़ाग के तट पर हंस हुआ. पक्षियों में काक हुआ, बेल हुआ, बंगदेश में वृक्ष हुआ, इस वन पर्वत में बड़ा उष्ट्र होकर बिचरा, पौंडृदेश में राजा हुआ और सह्याचल पर्वत की कन्दरा में भेड़िया हुआ जहाँ तू मेरा बड़ा भाई था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर मैं दश वर्ष मृग होकर रहा, पाँच महीने तेरा भाई होकर मृग रहा सो तेरा बड़ा भ्राता हूँ । इस प्रकार ज्ञान से रहित वासना कर्म के अनुसार कितने जन्मों में हम भ्रमते फिरे हैं । मैंने तुझसे सब कहा है और सब मुझको स्मरण है । इस प्रकार जगत्काल की स्थिति मैंने तुझसे कही है । तेरे और मेरे अनेक जन्म के माता, पिता भाई और मित्र हुए हैं उनका शोक तू क्यों नहीं करता? यह संसार दुःख सुख रूप अप्रमाण भ्रमरूप है, इस कारण सबको त्यागकर अपने स्वरूप में स्थित हो जाओ । यह सब प्रपञ्च भ्रान्तिरूप है, इनकी वासना त्याग जब अहंकार वासना को त्याग करोगे तब उस पद को प्राप्त होगे जहाँ ज्ञानवान् प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे हे भाई! यह जो जीवभाव अर्थात् जन्म,मरण, ऊर्ध्व जीना और फिर गिरना व्यवहार है उसमें बुद्धिमान शोकवान् नहीं होते, वे दुःख की निवृत्ति के अर्थ अपना स्वरूप स्मरण करते हैं जो भाव, अभाव और जरा मरण बिना नित्य शुद्ध परमानन्द हैं । तू उसको स्मरणकर, और मूढ़ मत हो, तुझको न सुख है, न दुःख है, न जन्म है, न मरण है, माता है, न पिता है, तू तो एक अद्वैतरूप आत्मा है और किसी से सम्बन्ध नहीं रखता, क्योंकि कुछ भिन्न नहीं है, हे साधो! यह जो नाना प्रकार का विषय संयुक्त यन्त्र है इसको अज्ञानरूप नटुआ ग्रहण करता है और इष्ट अनिष्ट से बन्धायमान होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो आत्मदर्शी पुरुष हैं उनको कुछ क्रिया स्पर्श नहीं करती, वे केवल सुखरूप हैं और जो अज्ञानी हैं वे देह इन्द्रियों के गुणों में तद्रूप हो जाते हैं और इष्ट अनिष्ट से सुखदुःख के भोक्ता होते हैं । जो ज्ञानवान् पुरुष हैं वे देखनेवाले साक्षीभूत होते हैं, करते हुए भी अकर्त्तारूप हैं और इष्ट अनिष्ट की प्राप्ति में राग द्वेष से रहित हैं । जैसे दर्पण में प्रति बिम्ब आ पड़ता है परन्तु दर्पण भले बुरे रंग से रञ्जित नहीं होता तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् राग द्वेष से रञ्जित नहीं होता । सब इच्छा और भय कलना से रहित स्वच्छ आत्मसत्ता सदा प्रफुल्लितरूप है और पुत्र, कलत्र, बान्धवों के स्नेह से रहित है और उसका हृदयकमल सर्व इच्छा और अहं मम से रहित अपने स्वरूप में सन्तुष्टवान् होता है । इससे मिथ्या देहादिकों की भावना को त्यागकर अपने नित्य, शुद्ध, शान्त और परमानन्दस्वरूप में तू भी स्थित हो । तू तो परब्रह्म और निर्मूलरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार पुण्यक ने पावन से बोध उपदेश किया तब पावन बोधवान् हुआ । तब दोनों ज्ञान के पारगामी और निरच्छित आनंदित पुरुष होकर चिरकाल पर्यन्त बिचरते रहे और फिर दोनों विदेहमुक्त निर्वाण पद को प्राप्त हुए । जैसे तेल से रहित दीपक निर्वाण हो जाता है तैसे ही प्रारब्ध कर्म के क्षीण हुए दोनों विदेह मुक्त हुए । हे रामजी! इसी प्रकार तू भी जान! जैसे वे मित्र, बान्धव, धनादिक के स्नेह से रहित होकर विचरे तैसे ही तुम भी स्नेह से रहित होकर बिचरो और जैसे उन्होंने बिचार किया था तैसे ही तुम भी करो । इस मिथ्यारूप संसार में किसकी इच्छा करें और किसका त्याग करें, ऐसे विचारकर अनन्त इच्छा और तृष्णा का त्याग करना, यही औषध है, तृष्णारूपी इच्छा का पालना औषध नहीं, क्योंकि पालने से पूर्ण कदाचित्त नहीं होती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो कुछ जगत् है वह चित्त से उत्पन्न हुआ है और चित्त के नष्ट हुए संसार-दुःख नष्ट हो जाता है । जैसे काष्ठ के पाने से अग्नि बढ़ता जाता है और काष्ठ से रहित शान्त हो जाता है तैसे ही चित्त की चिन्तना से जगत् विस्तार पाता है और चिन्तना से रहित शान्त हो जाता है । हे रामजी! ध्येय वासनावान् त्यागरूपी रथ पर आरूढ़ होकर रहो, करुणा, दया और उदारतासंयुक्त होकर लोगों में बिचरो और इष्ट अनिष्ट में राग द्वेष से रहित हो । यह ब्रह्मस्थिति मैंने तुमसे कही । निष्काम, निर्दोष और स्वस्थ रूप को पाकर फिर मोह को नहीं प्राप्त होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

परम आकाश ही इसका हृदयमात्र विवेक है और बुद्धि इसकी सखी है जिसके निकट विवेक और बुद्धि है वे परमव्यवहार करते भी संकट को नहीं प्राप्त होते, इससे तुम परम विवेक और बुद्धि का संग लेकर जगत् में विचरोगे तब संकट और दुःख से मोहित न होगे । नाना प्रकार के दुःख, संकट, स्नेह आदिक विकाररूप जो समुद्र है उसके तरने के निमित्त एक अपना धैर्यरूपी बेड़ा है और कोई उपाय नहीं सो धैर्य क्या है- दृश्य जगत् से वैराग्य और सत् शास्त्र का विचार । इन श्रेष्ठ गुणों के अभ्यास से आत्मपद की प्राप्ति होती है । वह आत्मपद त्रिलोकी के ऐश्वर्यरूपी रत्नों का भण्डार है । जो त्रिलोकी के ऐश्वर्य से भी नहीं प्राप्त होता, वह वैराग्य, विचार, अभ्यास और चित्त के स्थिर करने से होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तक मनुष्य जगत् कोष में उपजता है और मन तृष्णारूपी ताप से रहित नहीं होता तब तक कष्ट है और जब आत्मविवेक से मन पूर्ण होता है तब सब अमृतरूप भासता है । जैसे जूती के पहिरने से सब पृथ्वी चर्म से वेष्टितसी हो जाती है तैसे ही पूर्णपद इच्छा और तृष्णा के त्यागने से पाता है । जैसे शरद्काल का आकाश मेघों से रहित निर्मल होता है तैसे ही इच्छा से रहित पुरुष निर्मल होता है । जिन पुरुषों के हृदय में आशा फुरती है उनके वश हुए चित्त शून्य हो जाता है और जैसे अगस्त्य मुनि ने समुद्र को पान किया था तब समुद्र जल से रहित हो गया था तैसे ही आत्मजल से रहित समुद्रवत् चित्त शून्य हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस पुरुष के चित्तरूपी वृक्ष में तृष्णारूपी चञ्चल मर्कटी रहती है उसको वह स्थिर होने नहीं देती और सदा शोभायमान होती है और जिसका चित्त तृष्णा से रहित है उस पुरुष को तीनों जगत् कमल की कली के समान हो जाते हैं योजनों के समूह गोपदवत् सुगम हो जाते हैं और महाकल्प अर्धनिमेषवत् हो जाता है । हे रामजी! चन्द्रमा और हिमालय पर्वत भी ऐसा शीतल नहीं और केले का वृक्ष और चन्दन भी ऐसा शीतल नहीं जैसा शीतल चित्त तृष्णा से रहित होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पूर्णमासी का चन्द्रमा और क्षीरसमुद्र भी ऐसा सुन्दर नहीं और लक्ष्मी का मुख भी ऐसा नहीं जैसा इच्छा से रहित मन शोभायमान हो जाता है । जैसे चन्द्रमा की प्रभा को मेघ ढाँप लेता है और शुद्ध स्थानों को अपवित्र लेपन मलीन करता है तैसे ही अहंता रूपपिशाचिनी पुरुषों को मलीन करती है । चित्तरूपी वृक्ष के बड़े बड़े टास दिशा विदिशा में फैल रहे हैं सो आशारूपहै, जब विवेकरूपी कुल्हाड़े से उनको काटेंगे तब अचित् पद की प्राप्ति होगी और तभी एक स्थान रूपी चित्त रहेगा अविवेक और अधैर्य तृष्णा शाखासंयुक्त हैं उनकी अनेक शाखा फिर होंगी इसलिये आत्मधैर्य को धरो कि चित्त की वृद्धि न हो । उत्तम धैर्य करके जब चित्त नष्ट हो जावेगा तब अविनाशी पद प्राप्त होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! उत्तम हृदय क्षेत्र में जब चित्त की स्थिति होती है तब आशारूपी दृश्य नहीं उपजने देती केवल ब्रह्मरूप शेष रहता है । तब तुम्हारा चित्त वृत्ति से रहित अचित्तरूप होगा तब मोक्षरूप विस्तृत पद प्राप्त होगा । चित्तरूपी उलूक पक्षी की तृष्णारूपी स्त्री है । ऐसा पक्षी जहाँ विचरता है तहाँ अमंगल फैलता है । जहाँ उलूक पक्षी विचरे हैं वहाँ उजाड़ होता है विवेकादि जिससे रहित हो गये हैं ऐसे चित्त की वृत्ति से तुम रहित हो रहो । ऐसे होकर विचरोगे तब अचिन्त्य पद को प्राप्त होगे । जैसी जैसी वृत्ति फुरती है तैसा ही तैसा रूप जीव हो जाता है, इस कारण चित्त उपशम के निमित्त तुम वही वृत्ति धरो जिससे आत्मपद की प्राप्ति हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे महात्मा पुरुष! जिसको संसार के पदार्थों की इच्छा और ईषणा उपशम हुई है और जो भाव अभाव से मुक्त हुआ है वह उत्तम पद पाता है और जिसका चित्त आशारूपी फाँसी से बाँधा है वह मुक्त कैसे हो? आशासंयुक्त कदा चित् मुक्त नहीं होता और सदा बन्धायमान रहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! मैंने जो तुमको उपदेश किया है उस को बुद्धि से विचारो । रामजी बोले, हे भगवन्! सर्वधर्मों के वेत्ता । तुम्हारे प्रसाद से जो कुछ जानने योग्य था वह मैंने जाना, पाने योग्य पद पाया और निर्मल पद में विश्राम किया, भ्रम रूपी मेघ से रहित शरत्*काल के आकाशवत् मेरा चित्त निर्मल हुआ है, मोहरूपी अहंकार नष्ट हो गया है, अमृत से हृदय पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रवत् शीतल हुआ है और संशयरूपी मेघ नष्ट हो गया है, परन्तु आपके वचनरूपी अमृत को पान करता मैं तृप्त नहीं होता । जिस प्रकार बलि को विज्ञानबुद्धि भेद प्राप्त हुआ है बोध की वृद्धि के निमित्त वह मुझसे ज्यों का त्यों कहिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

नम्रभूत शिष्यप्रति कहते हुए बड़े खेद नहीं मानते । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे राघव! बलि का जो उत्तम वृत्तान्त है वह मैं कहता हूँ सुनो, उससे निरन्तर बोध प्राप्त होगा । हे रामजी! इस जगत् के नीचे पाताल है । वह स्थान महाक्षीरसमुद्र की नाईं सुन्दर उज्ज्वल है और वहाँ कहीं महासुन्दर नागकन्या बिराजती हैं, कहीं विषधर सर्प, जिनके सहस्त्रशीश हैं बिराजते हैं, कहीं दैत्यों के पुत्र रहते और कट कट शब्द करते हैं, कहीं सुख के स्थान हैं, कहीं जीवों के परंपरा समूह नरकों में जलते हैं और कहीं दुर्गन्ध के स्थान हैं । सात पाताल हैं उन सबमें जीव स्थित हैं कहीं रत्नों से खचित स्थान हैं, कहीं कपिलदेवजी, जिनके चरणकमलों पर देवता और दैत्य शीश धरते हैं, विराजते हैं और कहीं सुगन्धित बाग लगे हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसी दो भुजाओं से पाली हुई पृथ्वी में दानवों में श्रेष्ठ विरोचन का पुत्र राजा बलि रहता था जिसने सर्व देवताओं और विद्या धरों और किन्नरों को लीला करके जीता था और त्रिलोकी अपने वश की थी । सब देवताओं का राजा इन्द्र उसके चरण सेवन की वाच्छा करता है,त्रिलोकी में जो जाति-जाति के रत्न हैं वे सब उसके विद्यमान रहते हैं और सब शरीरों की रक्षा करने और भावना के धर्मों के धरनेवाले विष्णुदेव द्वारपाल हैं। ऐरावत हाथी जिसके गण्डस्थल से मद झरता है उसकी वाणी सुन ऐसा भयवान् होता है जैसे मोर की वाणी सुनकर सर्प भयवान् होता है उसका ऐसा तेज था जैसे सप्तसमुद्रों का जल कुहीड़ शोष लेती है और जैसे प्रलयकाल के द्वादश सूर्यों से समुद्र सूखने लगता है । उसने ऐसे यज्ञ करे जिसके क्षीर घृत की आहुति का धुँवा मेघ बादल होकर पर्वतों पर विराजा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस की दृढ़ दृष्टि देखकर कुलाचल पर्वत भी नम्रभूत होता था । जैसे फूलों से पूर्णलता नमती है तैसे ही लीला करके उसने भुवनों को विस्तार सहित जीता और त्रिलोकी को जीतकर दशकोटि वर्ष पर्यन्त राजा बलि राज्य करता रहा । राजा बलि ने युगों के समूह व्यतीत हुए देखे थे और अनेक देवता और दैत्य भी उपजते मिटते अनेक बार देखे थे और अनेक देवता और दैत्य भी उपजते मिटते अनेक बार देखे थे । त्रिलोकी के अनेक भोग भी उसने भोगे थे । निदान उनसे उद्वेग पाकर सुमेरु के शिखर पर एक ऊँचे झरोखे में अकेला जा बैठा और संसार की स्थिति को चिन्तना करने लगा कि इस बड़े चक्रवर्ती राज्य से मुझको क्या प्रयोजन है? यद्यपि त्रिलोकी का राज्य बड़ा है तो भी इसमें आश्चर्य क्या है । इसमें मैं चिरकाल भोग भोगता रहा हूँ परन्तु शान्ति न हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ये भोग उपजकर फिर नष्ट हो जाते हैं, इन भोगों से मुझे शान्ति सुख प्राप्त नहीं हुआ पर बारम्बार मैं वही व्यवहार करता हूँ और दिन रात्रि वही क्रिया करने में लज्जा भी नहीं आती वही स्त्री आलिङ्गन करनी, फिर भोजन करना, पुष्पों की शय्या पर शयन करना और क्रीड़ा करना, ये कर्म बड़ों को लज्जा के कारण हैं । वही निरस व्यवहार फिर करना जो एक बार निरस हुआ और उस काल में तृप्त करता है, फिर बारम्बार दिन दिन करते हैं । यह मैं मानता हूँ कि यह काम बुद्धिमानों को हँसने योग्य और लज्जा का कारण है । जीवों के चित्त में वृथा संकल्प विकल्प उठते हैं-जैसे समुद्र में तरंग उप जते और मिटते हैं तैसे ही यह संकल्प और इच्छा जाल जो उठते और मिटते हैं सो उन्मत्त की नाईं जीवों की चेष्टा है

----------


## ravi chacha

यह तो हँसी करने योग्य बालकों की लीला है और मूर्खता से अनर्थ फैलाती है । इसमें जो कुछ बड़ा उदार फल हो वह मैं नहीं देखता बल्कि इसमें भोगों से भिन्न कार्य कुछ नहीं मिलता, इसलिये जो कुछ इससे रमणीय और अविनाशी हो उसको शीघ्र ही चिन्तन करूँ । ऐसे विचारकर कहने लगा कि मैंने प्रथम भगवान् विरोचन से पूछा था । मेरा पिता विरोचन आत्मतत्त्व का ज्ञाता था और सब लोकों में गया था । उससे मैंने प्रश्न किया था कि हे भगवन्, महात्मन्! जहाँ सब दुःखों का अन्त हो जाता है और सब भ्रम शान्त हो जाता है वह कौन स्थान है? वह पद मुझसे कहिये जहाँ मन का मोह नष्ट हो जाता है, सब इच्छा से मुक्त होता है और राग द्वेषसे रहित जिसमें सर्वदा विश्राम होता है फिर क्षोभ नहीं रहता । हे तात! वह कौन पद है जिसके पाने से और कुछ पाने से और कुछ पाना नहीं रहता और जिसके देखे से और कुछ देखना नहीं रहता? यद्यपि जगत् के अत्यन्त भोग पदार्थ हैं तो भी सुखदायक नहीं भासते हैं, क्योंकि क्षोभ करते हैं और उनसे योगीश्वरों के मन भी मोहित होकर गिर पड़ते हैं । हे तात! जो सुख सुन्दर विस्तीर्ण आनन्द है वह मुझसे कहिये । उसमें स्थित हुआ मैं सदा विश्राम पाऊँगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विरोचन बोले, हे पुत्र! एक अति विस्तीर्ण विपुल देश है उसमें अनेक सहस्त्र त्रिलो- कियाँ भासती हैं । वहाँ समुद्र, जल, धारा, पर्वत, वन तीर्थ, नदियाँ, तालाब, पृथ्वी, आकाश, नन्दनवन, पवन, अग्नि, चन्द्रमा, सूर्यलोक, देश, देवता, दैत्य, यक्ष, राक्षस, कमलों की शोभा, काष्ठ, तृण, चर, अचर, दिशा, ऊर्ध्व, अधः, मध्य, प्रकाश, तम, अहं विष्णु, इन्द्र, रुद्रादिक नहीं हैं, केवल एक ही है-जो महानता नाना प्रकार प्रकाश को धरनेवाला है, सबका कर्त्ता, सर्वव्यापक है और सर्वरूप तूष्णीभाव से स्थित है । उसने सब मन्त्रियों सहित एक मन्त्री संकल्प किया । वह मन्त्री जो न बने उसको शीघ्र ही बना लेता है और जो बने उसको न बनाने को भी समर्थ है वह आपसे कुछ नहीं भोगता और सब जानने को समर्थ है केवल राजा के अर्थ वह सब कार्यों को करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यद्यपि वह आप यज्ञ है तो भी राजा के बल से तनुता से ज्ञाता और कार्य करता है । यह सब कार्यों को करता है और उसका राजा एकता में केवल अपने आप में स्थित है । बलि ने पूछा, हे प्रभो! आधि-व्याधि दुःखों से रहित जो प्रकाशवान् है वह देश कौन है, उसकी प्राप्ति किस साधन से होती है और आगे किसने पाया है? ऐसा मन्त्री कौन है और वह महाबली राजा कौन है जो जगत् जाल संयुक्त हमने भी नहीं जीता? हे देव! यह अपूर्व आख्यान तुमने कहा है जो मैंने नहीं सुना था । मेरे हृदयाकाश में संशयरूपी बादल उदय हुआ है सो वचनरूपी पवन से निवृत्त करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विरोचन बोले, हे पुत्र! उस देश का मन्त्री भगवान् और अनेक कल्प के देवता और असुर गणों से वश नहीं होता, सहस्त्रनेत्र जो इन्द्र है उसके वश भी नहीं होता, यम, कुबेर उसे वश कर नहीं सकते और देवता और असुरों से भी जीता नहीं जाता । मूसल, वज्र, चक्र गदादिक खङ्ग उस पर चलाये कुण्ठित हो जाते हैं-जैसे पाषाण पर चलाने से कमल कुण्ठित हो जाते हैं । वह मन्त्री अस्त्र और शस्त्र से वश नहीं होता और बड़े युद्धकर्मों से भी नहीं पाया जाता । देवता और दैत्य सबको उसने वश किया है, विष्णु पर्यन्त देवता और हिरण्यकशिपु आदिक असुर उसने डाल दिये हैं । जैसे प्रलयकाल का पवन सुमेरु के कल्प वृक्ष को गिरा देता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रमाद से इस त्रिलोकी को वशकर चक्रवर्ती राजावत् वह स्थित है और सुर असुरों के समूह उससे भासते हैं । यद्यपि वह गुह्य और गुणहीन है तो भी दुर्मति, दुष्ट अहंकार और क्रोध उससे उदय होते हैं । देवता और दैत्यों के समूह फिर फिर उपजाता है सो इसकी क्रीड़ा है । ऐसा मन्त्रों से संयुक्त मन्त्री है । हे पुत्र जब उसके राजा को वश कीजिये तब उसके मन्त्री को वश करना सुगम होता है । राजा को वश किये बिना मन्त्री वश नहीं होता, कभी भीतर रहता है कभी बाहर जाता है । जिस काल में राजा की इच्छा होती है कि मन्त्री अपने को जीते तब यत्न बिना जीत लेता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह ऐसा बली मल्ल है जिससे तीनों जगत् उल्लास को प्राप्त हुए हैं । वह मन्त्री मानों सूर्य है जिसके उदय होने से त्रिलोकीरूपी कमलों की खानि विकास को प्राप्त होती है और जिसके लय होने से जगत्*रूपी कमल लय हो जाते हैं । हे पुत्र! यदि उसके जीतने की तुझको शक्ति है तब तो तू पराक्रमवान् है और यदि मोह से रहित एकत्रबुद्धि हो उनमें से एक को जीत सकेगा तब तू धैर्यवान् है और तेरी सुन्दर वृत्ति है क्योंकि उसके जीतने से जो नहीं जीता उस पर भी जीत पाता है और जो उसको नहीं जीता पर और और लोक सब जीते हैं तो भी जीते अजीत हो जावेंगे । इस कारण जो तू अनन्त सुख चाहता है तो जो नित्य अविनाशी हे उसके जीतने के निमित्त यत्न से स्थित हो और बड़े कष्ट और चेष्टा करके भी उसको वश कर । देवता, दैत्य, यक्ष, मनुष्य, महासर्प और किन्नरों संयुक्त अति बली हैं तो भी सब ओर से यत्न करने से वश होते हैं । इससे उसको वश कर ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बल्युपाख्याने चित्तचिकित्सोपदे

----------


## ravi chacha

बलि ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! किस उपाय से वह जीता जाता है और ऐसा महावीर्यवान् मन्त्री कौन है और राजा कौन है? यह वृत्तान्त सब मुझको शीघ्र ही कहिये कि उपाय करूँ । विरोचन बोले, हे पुत्र! स्थित हुआ भी त्यागने योग्य है । मन्त्री जिस उपाय से जीतिये सो भली प्रकार कहता हूँ सुन । उस युक्ति के ग्रहण करने से शीघ्र ही वश होता है, युक्ति बिना नाश नहीं होता । जैसे बालक को युक्ति से वश करते हैं तैसे ही पुरुष युक्ति से उस मन्त्री को वश करता है उसको राजा का दर्शन होता है और उससे परमपद पाता है! जब राजा का दर्शन होता है तब मन्त्री वश हो जाता है और उस मन्त्री के वश करने से फिर राजा का दर्शन होता है । जब तक राजा को न देखा तब तक मन्त्री वश नहीं होता और जब तक मन्त्री को वश नहीं किया तब तक राजा का दर्शन नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा के देखे बिना मन्त्री का जीतना कठिन है और मन्त्री के जीते बिना राजा को देखना कठिन है इस कारण दोनों का इकट्ठा अभ्यास कर । राजा का दर्शन और मन्त्री का जीतना अपने पुरुष प्रयत्न और शनैः शनैः अभ्यास से होता है और दोनों के सम्पादन से मनुष्य शुभता को प्राप्त होता है । जब तू अभ्यास करेगा तब उस देश को प्राप्त होगा, यह अभ्यास का फल है । हे दैत्यराज! जब उसको पावेगा तब रञ्चक भी शोक तुमको न रहेगा और सब यत्नों से शान्त होकर नित्य प्रफुल्लित और प्रसन्न रहेगा । जो साधुजन हैं वे सब संशयों से रहित उस देश में स्थित होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे पुत्र! सुन, वह देश अब मैं तुझसे प्रकट करके कहता हूँ । देश नाम मोक्ष का है जहाँ सब दुःख नष्ट हो जाते हैं और राजा उस देश का आत्म भगवान् है जो सब पदों से अतीत है । उस महाराज ने मन्त्री मन को किया है सो मन परिणाम को पाकर सर्व ओर से विश्वरूप हुआ है ।जैसे मृत्तिका का पिण्ड घट भाव को प्राप्त होता है और जैसे धूम्र बादल को धरता है तैसे ही मन ने विश्वरूप धरा है । उस मन को जीतने से सब विश्व जीत पाता है । मन का जीतना कठिन है परन्तु युक्ति से वश होता है । बलि ने पूछा हे भगवन्! उस मन के वश करने की युक्ति मुझसे कहिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विरोचन बोले, हे पुत्र! शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप रस और गन्ध के रस की सर्वदा सब ओर से आस्था त्यागना अर्थात् नाशवन्त और भ्रमरूप जानना, यही मन के जीतने की परम युक्ति है । मनरूपी हाथी विषयरूपी मद से मस्त है वह इस युक्ति से शीघ्र ही दमन हो जाता है यह युक्ति कठिन है और अति दुःख से प्राप्त होती है परन्तु अभ्यास से सुलभ ही प्राप्त हो जाती है । ब्रह्म के अभ्यास किये से और विरक्तता से यह युक्ति सब ओर से प्रकट होती है-जैसे रसवान् पृथ्वी से लता उपजती हैं तैसे ही जो जो शठ जीव हैं वे इसकी वाच्छा करते हैं परन्तु अभ्यास बिना उन्हें नहीं प्राप्त होती और अभ्यासवान् को होती है । इससे तुम भी अभ्यास सहित युक्ति का आश्रय करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तक विषयों से विरक्तता नहीं उपजती तब तक संसाररूपी वन के दुःखों में भ्रमता है पर विषयों से विरक्तता अभ्यास बिना किसीको नहीं प्राप्त होती । जैसे अभ्यास बिना नहीं पहुँचता तैसे ही जब आत्मा ध्येय को पुरुष निरन्तर धरता है तब अभ्यासवान् की वृत्ति विषयों में अप्रीत होती है । जैसे जल के अभ्यास से बेलि को सींचते हैं तब लता वृद्धि होती है, ऐसे ही पुरुषार्थ से सब कार्यों की प्राप्ति होती है, अन्यथा नहीं होती । यह निश्चय किया है कि जो क्रिया आपही करिये उसका फल अवश्य प्राप्त होता है । वही पुरुषार्थ कहाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो अवश्य होना है उसकी जो नीति है वह दूर नहीं होती उसे ही दैवशब्द कहिये वा नीति कहिये पर अपने ही पुरुषार्थ का फल पाता है-जैसे मरु स्थल में जल भासता है और सम्यक्*ज्ञान से भ्रम निवृत्त हो जाता है । इस दैव और नीति को अपने पुरुषार्थ से जीतो । जैसा पुरुषार्थ से संकल्प दृढ़ करता है तैसा ही भासता है । जैसे आकाश को नीलता ग्रहण करती है पर वह नीलता कुछ है नहीं , तैसे ही सुख दुःख देनेवाला और कोई नहीं, जैसा संकल्प करता है तैसा ही हो भासता है और जैसी नीति होती है तैसा ही संकल्प करता है उसी नीति से मिलकर कदाचित् कर्म करता है तो उससे इस जगत्*कोश में जीव शरीर धारकर फिरता है-जैसे आकाश में पवन फिरता है पर वह कदाचित् नीति सहित और कदाचित् नीति से रहित फिरता है, तैसे ही दोनों सीढ़ियाँ मन में होती हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आकाशरूपी मन में नीति अनीतिरूपी वायु फिरता है इस कारण, जब तक मन है तब तक नीति है और दैव है । मन से रहित न नीति है, न दैव है, मन के अस्त हुए जो है वही रहता है, तैसे ही पुरुषार्थ करके जैसा संकल्प इस लोक में दृढ़ होता है सो कदाचित् अन्यथा नहीं होता । हे पुत्र! अपने पुरुषार्थ बिना यहाँ कुछ सिद्ध नहीं होता, इससे परम पुरुषार्थ करके विषय से विरक्त हो । जब तक विरक्तता नहीं उपजती तब तक परम सुख के देने वाली मोक्षपदवी और (संसारभय का नाशकर्त्ता) ज्ञान नहीं प्राप्त होता । जब तक विषयों में प्रीति है तब तक सांसारिक दशा डोलायमान करती है, दुःखदायक होती है और सर्प की नाईं विष फैलाती है, अभ्यास किये बिना निवृत्त नहीं होती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर बलि ने पूछा कि हे सब असुरों के ईश्वर! चित्त में भोगों से विरक्तता कैसे स्थित होती है, जो जीवों को दीर्घ जीने का कारण है? विरोचन बोले, हे पुत्र! जैसे शरत्*काल की महालता में फूल से फल परिपक्व होता है तैसे ही आत्मावलोकन करनेवाले पुरुष को भोगों में विरक्तता प्रकट होती है । आत्मा के देखने से विषयी की प्रीति निवृत्त हो जाती है और हृदय में शान्ति प्राप्त होती है । जैसे कमलों में शोभा होती है तैसे ही बीजलक्ष्मी स्थित होती इससे सूक्ष्मबुद्धि विचारवेत्ता जैसे आत्मदेव को देखकर विषयों की प्रीति त्यागते हैं ऐसे तुम भी त्यागो । प्रथम दिन के दो भाग देह के कार्य करो, एक भाग शास्त्रों का श्रवण विचार करो और एक भाग गुरु की सेवा करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब कुछ विचार संयुक्त मन हो तब दो भाग वैराग्य संयुक्त शास्त्रों को विचारो और दो भाग ध्यान और गुरु के पूजन में रहो । इस क्रम से जीव ज्ञानकथा के योग्य होता है और क्रम से निर्मल भाव को ग्रहण करता है, तब शनैः शनैः उत्तमपद की भावना होती है । इस प्रकार शास्त्रों के अर्थ विचार में चित्*रूपी बालक को परचावो । जब परमात्मा में ज्ञान प्राप्त होता है तब कर्म फाँसी से छूट जाता है । जैसे चन्द्रमा के उदय हुए चन्द्रकान्तिमणि द्रवीभूत होता है तैसे ही वह शीतल हो विराजता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बुद्धि के विचार से सर्वदा सम और आत्मदृष्टि देखनी और तृष्णा का बन्धन त्यागना यह परस्पर कारण है । परमात्मा के देखने से तृष्णा दूर हो जाती है और तृष्णा के त्याग से आत्मा का दर्शन होता है । जैसे नौका को केवट ले जाता है और नौका केवट को ले जाती है तैसे ही परमात्मा का दर्शन होता है और भोगों का त्याग होता है । परब्रह्म में जो अनन्त विश्रान्ति नित्य उदय होति है सो मोक्षरूप आनन्द उदय होता है उसका अभाव कदाचित् नहिं होता । जीवों को आनन्द आत्मविश्रान्ति के सिवा न तपों से प्राप्त होता है न दानों से प्राप्त होता है और न तीर्थों से प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब आत्मस्वभाव का दर्शन होता है तब भोगों से विरक्ततता उपजती है, पर आत्मस्वभाव का दर्शन अपने प्रयत्न बिना और किसी युक्ति से नहीं प्राप्त होता है । हे पुत्र! भोगों के त्याग करने और परमार्थ दर्शन के यत्न करने से ब्रह्मपद में विश्रान्त और परमानन्द मोक्ष को प्राप्त होता है । ब्रह्मा से अदि काष्ठपर्यन्त को इस जगत् में ऐसा आनन्द कोई नहीं जैसा परमात्मा में स्थित हुए से है । इससे तुम पुरुष प्रयत्न का आश्रय करो और दैव को दूर से त्यागो । इस मार्ग के रोकने वाले भौग हैं, उनखी निन्दा बुद्धिमान करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब भोगों की निन्दा दृढ़ होती है तब विचार उपजता है-जैसे वर्षाकाल गये से शरत्*काल की सब दशा निर्मल होजाती है तैसे ही भोगों की निन्दा से विचार और विचार से भोगों की निन्दा परस्पर होती हैं जैसे समुद्र की अग्नि से धूम्र उदय होता है और बादलरूप हो वर्षाकाल फिर समुद्र को पूर्ण करता है और जैसे मित्र आप से परस्पर कार्य सिद्ध कर देते हैं । इससे प्रथम तो दैव का अनादर करो और पुरुष प्रयत्न करके दाँतों को पीसकर भोगों की प्रीति त्यागो और फिर पुरुषार्थ से प्रथम अविरोध उपजाओ और उसको भगवान् के अर्पण करो और भोगों से असंग होकर उनकी निन्दा करो तब विचार उपजेगा । फिर शास्त्रज्ञान को संग्रह करो तब परमपद की प्राप्ति होगी । हे दैत्यराज! समय पाकर जब तू विषयों से विरक्त चित्त होगा तब विचार के वश से परमपद पावेगा । अपने आप में जो पावन पद है उसमें तब भली प्रकार अत्यन्त विश्राम पावेगा । और फिर कल्पना दुःख में गिरेगा । देशाचार के कर्म से अल्पधन उपजाना फिर उसे साधु के संग में लगाना उनके संग में वैराग्य और विचार संयुक्त हुए तुझको आत्मलाब होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बलिचिन्तासिद्धान  तोपदेशं
बलि ने विचार किया कि इस प्रकार मुझसे पूर्व पिता ने कहा था । अब मैं स्मृति दृष्टि से प्रसन्न हुआ हूँ और भोगों से विरक्तता उपजी है कि इसलिये शान्त और सम, निर्मल, अमृतरूपी,शीतल सुख में स्थित होऊँ । धन एकत्र होता है और नाश हो जाता है फिर आशा उपजती है और फिर धन से पूर्ण होता है, फिर स्त्रियों की वाञ्छा उपजती है और फिर उन्हें अंगीकार करता है । अब मैं विभूति की स्थिति से खेदवान् हूँ । अहो, आश्चर्य है कि इस रमणीय पृथ्वी से अब मैं सम शीतलचित्त होता हूँ और दुःख सुख से रहित सर्व शान्ति को प्राप्त होता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे चन्द्रमा के मण्डल में स्थित हुआ सम शीतल होता है तैसे भीतर से मैं हर्षवान् और शीतल होता हूँ । दुःखरूपी विभूति ऐश्वर्य से रहित हो अब मैं अक्षोभ हूँगा । यह सब मनरूपी बालक की दिन दिन प्रति कला है । प्रथम मैं स्त्री से चिपटता था फिर मोह से मेरी प्रीति बढ़ गई थी, जो कुछ दृष्टि से देखने योग्य था वह मैंने देखा है, जो कुछ भोगने योग्य था वह चिरकाल पर्यन्त अखण्ड भोगा है और सर्वभूतजातों को वश कर रहा हूँ पर उससे क्या शोभनीय हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर फिर उनमें वही चेष्टा से और और देखे, इससे चित्त अपूर्व पदार्थ को नहीं देखता फिर फिर जगत् के वही पदार्थ हैं । इससे अपनी बुद्धि से इनका निश्चय त्यागकर पूर्ण समुद्रवत् अपने आपसे आपमें स्वच्छ, स्वस्थ और स्थित हूँ । पाताल, पृथ्वी और स्वर्ग में, जो स्त्री और रत्न, पन्नगादिक सार हैं वे भी तुच्छ हैं, मय पाकर उन्हें काल ग्रस लेता है । इतने काल पर्यन्त मैं बालक था और जो तुच्छ पदार्थ मन के रचे हुए हैं उनमें आसक्त होकर देवतों के साथ द्वेष करता था । उन दुःखों के त्यागन से क्या अनर्थ होगा?

----------


## ravi chacha

बड़ा कष्ट है कि मैंने चिरकाल अनर्थ में अर्थबुद्धि की थी, अज्ञानरूपी मद से मतवाला था और चञ्चल तृष्णा से इस जगत् में क्या नहीं किया । जो कार्य पीछे ताप बढ़ाते हैं वही मैंने किये हैं पर अब पूर्व तुच्छ चिन्ता से मुझको क्या है । वर्तमान चिकित्सा पुरुषार्थ से सफल होगी । जैसे समुद्र मथने से अमृत प्रकट भया है तैसे ही अपरिमित आत्मा की भावना से अब सब ओर से सुख होगा । मैं कौन हूँ, और आत्मा के दर्शन की युक्ति गुरु से पूछूँगा । इसलिये अब मैं अज्ञान के नाशनिमित्त शुक्र भग वान् का चिन्तन करूँ, वह जो प्रसन्न होकर उपदेश करेंगे उससे अनन्त विभव अपने आपमें आपसे स्थित होगा और निष्काम पुरुषों का उपदेश मेरे हृदय में फैलेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार चिन्तन करके बलि ने नेत्रों को मूँदा और शुक्र जी जिनका आकाश में मन्दिर है और जो सर्वत्र पूर्ण चिन्मात्र तत्त्व के ध्यान में स्थित हैं आवाहनरूप ध्यान किया, और शुक्रजी ने जाना कि हमारे शिष्य बलि ने हमारा ध्यान किया है । तब चिदात्मस्वरूप भार्गव अपनी देह वहाँ ले आये जहाँ रत्न के झरोखे में बलि बैठा था और बलि उज्ज्वल प्रभाववाले गुरु को देखकर उठा और जैसे सूर्यमुखी कमल सूर्य को देखकर प्रफुल्लित होते हैं तैसे ही उसका चित्त प्रफुल्लित हो गया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब उसने रत्न अर्ध्य पुष्पों से चरण वन्दना की और रत्नों से अर्घ दिया और बड़े सिंहासन पर बैठाकर कहा, हे भगवन् तुम्हारी कृपा से मेरे हृदय में जो प्रतिभा उठती है वह स्थिर होकर मुझको प्रश्न में लगाती है अब मैं उन भोगों से जो मोह के देनेवाले हैं विरक्त हुआ हूँ और तत्त्वज्ञान की इच्छा करता हूँ जिससे महामोह निवृत्त हो । इस ब्रह्माण्ड में स्थिर वस्तु कौन है और उसका कितना प्रमाण है? इदं क्या है और अहं क्या है? मैं कौन हूँ तुम कौन हो और यह लोक क्या है? इन प्रश्नों का उत्तर कृपा करके कहिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

शुक्र बोले, हे दैत्यराज! बहुत कहने से क्या है, मैं आकाश में जाना चाहता हूँ इससे सबका सार संक्षेप से मैं तुमसे कहता हूँ सो सुनो । जो चेतन तत्त्व विस्तृतरूप है वही चिन्मात्र है और चेतन ही व्यापक है । तू भी चेतनस्वरूप है, मैं भी चेतन हूँ और यह लोक भी चेतनरूप है । यही सबका सार है । इस निश्चय को हृदय में दृढ़कर धारोगे तब निर्मल निश्चयात्मकबुद्ध   से अपने को आपसे देखोगे और उससे विश्रान्तिमान् होगे । हे राजन्! यदि तुम कल्याणमूर्ति हो तो इसी कहने से सब सिद्धान्त को प्राप्त होगे और सबका सार जो चिदात्मा है उसको पावोगे और यदि कल्याणमूर्ति नहीं हो तो फिर कहना भी निरर्थक होता है । चेतन को जो चैत्यकला का सम्बन्ध है वही बन्धन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जो मुक्त है वही मुक्त है । आत्मतत्त्व चेतन रूप चैत्यकलना से रहित है । यह सब सिद्धान्तों का संग्रह है । हे राजन्! इस निश्चय को धारो और निर्मल बुद्धि से अपने आपसे आपको देखो, यही आत्मपद की प्राप्ति है । सप्त ऋषियों से देवताओं का कोई कार्य है उस निमित्त मैं अब आकाश जाता हूँ । जब तक यह देह है तब तक मुक्तबुद्धि को यथाप्राप्त कार्य त्यागने योग्य नहीं । इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! ऐसे कहकर शुक्र बड़े वेग से आकाश में चले और जैसे समुद्र से तरंग उठकर लीन हो जावें तैसे ही शुक्रजी अन्तर्धान हो गये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी देवता और दैत्यों के पूजने योग्य शुक्र के गये से बलवानों में श्रेष्ठ बलि मन में बिचारने लगा कि भगवान् शुक्र जी यह क्या कह गये कि त्रिलोकी चिन्मात्ररूप है, मैं भी चेतन हूँ, दिशा भी चेतनरूप हैं, परमार्थ से आदि जो सत्य स्वरूप है वह भी चेतन है उससे भिन्न नहीं, यह जो सूर्य है उसमें चेतन होने से ही सूर्यत्व भाव भासता है और यह जो भूमि है उसको चेतन न चेते तो इसमें भूमित्व भाव नहीं । यह जो दशो दिशा हैं यदि इनको न चेते तो दिशा में दिशात्वभाव न रहे, पर्वत में पर्वतता भी चेतन बिना नहीं । इस जगत् में जगत्भाव आकाश में आकाशता, शरीर में लक्षण भी चेतन बिना न पाइयेगा, इन्द्रियाँ भी चेतन हैं, मन भी चेतन है, भीतर बाहर सब चेतन है और चिदात्मा ही अहं त्वं भावरूप होकर स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चेतन मैं हूँ, सब इन्द्रियों संयुक्त विषयों का स्पर्श मैं करता हूँ और कदाचित् कुछ नहीं किया । काष्ठ लोष्ठतुल्य शरीर से मेरा क्या है? मैं तो सम्पूर्ण जगत् में आत्मा चेतन हूँ और आकाश में भी एक मैं आत्मा हूँ । सूर्य और भूत, पिञ्जर, देवता, दैत्य और स्थावरजंगम सबका चेतन आत्मा एक अद्वैत चेतन है और द्वैतकलना नहीं । सब, यदि इस लोक में द्वैत का असम्भव है तो शत्रु कौन है और मित्र किसको कहिये? जिस शरीर का नाम बलि है उसका शिर काटा तो आत्मा का क्या काटा सब लोगों में आत्मा पूर्ण है पर जब चित्त दुःख चेतता है तब दुखी होता है चेतने बिना दुःख नहीं पाता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस कारण जो दुःख दायक भाव-अभाव पदार्थ भासते हैं वे सर्व आत्मरूप हैं चेतन तत्व से भिन्न कुछ नहीं । सब ओर से आत्मा पूर्ण है, आत्मा से भिन्न जगत् का कुछ व्यवहार नहीं । न कोई दुःख है, न कोई रोग है, न मन है, न मन की वृत्ति है, एक शुद्ध चेतनमात्र आत्मतत्व है और विकल्पकलना कोई नहीं । सब ओर से चेतन स्वरूप, व्यापक, नित्य, आनन्द, अद्वैत सबसे अतीत और अंशाशाभाव से रहित चेतनसत्ता व्यापक है । चेतन आदिक नाम से भी मैं रहित हूँ वे चेतन आदिक नाम भी व्यवहार के निमित्त कल्पे हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चेतन जो आत्मा की स्फुरणशक्ति है वही विस्तार में जगत्*रूप होकर भासती है, दृष्टा दर्शन मुक्त केवल अद्वैतरूप है और प्रकाश प्रकाशकभाव से रहित निराभास दृष्टा निरामयरूप कलना कलंक से रहित हूँ । इनसे परे हूँ और यह स्वरूप भी मैं हूँ । यह मेरे में आभासमात्र है और मैं उदित नित्य और आभास से भी रहित एक प्रकाशकरूप हूँ । स्वरूप होने से मेरा चित्त दृश्य के राग से रहित मुक्तरूप है । प्रत्यक्ष चेतन जो मेरा स्वरूप है उसको नमस्कार है । चित्त दृश्य से रहित है और युक्ति अयुक्ति सबका प्रकाशस्वरूप मैं हूँ, मुझको नमस्कार है । मैं चित्त से रहित चेतन हूँ, सब ओर से शान्तरूप हूँ, फुरने से रहित हूँ और आकाश की नाईं अनन्त सूक्ष्म से सूक्ष्म, दुःख सुख से मुक्त और संवेदन से रहित असंवेदनरूप हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं चैत्य से रहित चेतन हूँ, जगत् के भाव अभाव पदार्थ मुझको नहीं छेद सकते । अथवा यह जगत् के पदार्थ छेदते हैं वह भी मुझसे भिन्न नहीं, क्योंकि छेद मैं हूँ और छेदनेवाला मैं हूँ । स्वभाव भूत वस्तु से वस्तु ग्रहण होती है अथवा नहीं होती तो भी किससे नाश हो, मैं सर्वदा, सर्व प्रकार, सर्व शक्तिरूप हूँ, संकल्प विकल्प से अब क्या है ।मैं एक ही चेतन अजड़रूप होकर प्रकाशता हूँ जो कुछ जगत्*जाल है वह मैं ही हूँ मुझसे भिन्न कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना कह वशिष्ठी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार तत्त्व के वेत्ता राजा बलि ने विचारा तब ओंकार की अर्धमात्रा तुरीयापद की भावना से ध्यान में स्थित हुआ और उसके संकल्प भली प्रकार शांत हो गये । वह सब कलना और चित्त चैत्य निःसंग होकर स्थित हुआ । और ध्याता जो है अहंकार, ध्यान जो है मन की वृत्ति और ध्येय जिसको ध्याता था तीनों से रहित हुआ और मन से सब वासनाएँ नष्ट हो गईं । जैसे वायु से रहित अचलरूप दीपक प्रकाशता है तैसे ही बलि शान्तरूप पद को प्राप्त हुआ और रत्नों के में बैठे दीर्घ काल बीत गया । जैसे स्तम्भ में पुतली हों तैसे ही सर्व एषणा से रहित वह समाधि में स्थित रहा और सब क्षोभ, दुःख, विघ्न से रहित निर्मल चित्त शरत्*काल के आकाशवत् हो रहा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार दैत्यराज बहुत काल पर्यन्त समाधि में बैठा रहा तब बान्धव, मित्र, टहलुये, मन्त्री रत्नों के झरोखे में देखने चले कि राजा को क्या हुआ । ऐसा विचारकर उन्होंने किवाड़ों को खोला और ऊपर चढ़े । यक्ष, विद्याधर और नाग एक ओर खड़े रहे और रम्भा और तिलोत्तमादिक अप्सरागण हाथों में चमर ले खड़ी हुईं और नदियाँ, समुद्र, पर्वत आदिक मूर्ति धारकर और रत्न आदिक भेंट लेकर सब प्रणाम के निमित्त खड़े हुए, और त्रिलोकि के उदरवर्ती जो कुछ थे वे सब आये, पर राजा बलि ध्यान में ऐसा स्थित था मानो चित्र की मूर्ति लिखी और पर्वतवत् स्थित है

----------


## ravi chacha

। उसको देखकर सब दैत्यों ने प्रणाम किया, कोई उसे देखकर शोकवान् हुए । कोई आश्चर्यवान्, कोई आनन्दवान् हुए और कोई भय को प्राप्त हुए तब मन्त्री विचारने लगे कि राजा की क्या दशा हुई । इसलिए उसने शुक्रजी का ध्यान किया और भार्गवमुनि झरोखे में आये । उनको देखकर दैत्यगणों ने पूजन किया और बड़े सिंहासन पर गुरु को बैठाया । बलि को ध्यानस्थित देख कर शुक्रजी अति प्रसन्न हुएकि जो पद मैंने उपदेश किया था, उसमें इसने विश्राम पाया है इसका भ्रम अब नष्ट हुआ है और क्षीरसमुद्रवत् प्रकाश है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे देखकर शुक्रजी ने कहा बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि दैत्यराज ने विचार करके निर्मल आत्मप्रकाश पाया है । अब भगवान् सिद्ध हुआ है और अपने स्वरूप में जो सब दुःखों से रहित पद है उसमें यह स्थित हुआ है और चिन्ता भ्रम इसका क्षीण हुआ है । अब इसको मत जगाओ । यह आत्मज्ञान को प्राप्त हुआ है और यत्न और क्लेश इसका दूर हो गया है जैसे सूर्य के उदय होने से अन्धकार नष्ट हो जाता है । अब मैं इसको नहीं जगाता यह आपही दिव्य वर्षों में जागेगा, क्योंकि प्रारब्ध अंकुर इसके रहता है और उठकर अपना राजकार्य करेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब सहस्त्र दिव्य वर्ष व्यतीत हुए तब दैत्यराज समाधि से उतरे, नौबत नगारे बाजने लगे, देवता और दैत्य बड़े जय जय शब्द करने लगे नगरवासी देखकर बड़े प्रसन्न हुए और जैसे सूर्य उदय हुए कमल खिल आते हैं तैसे ही खिल आये । जब तक दैत्य न आये थे तब तक राजा ने विचारा कि बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि परमपद जो ऐसा रमणीय, शान्तरूप और शीतल पद है उसमें स्थित होकर मैंने परम विश्राम पाया है । इससे फिर उसी पद का आश्रय करूँ और उसी में स्थित होऊँ, राज्य विभूति से मेरा क्या प्रयो जन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा आनन्द शीतल चन्द्रमा के मण्डल में भी नहीं होता जैसा अनुभव में स्थित होने से पाया जाता है । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार चिन्तना कर वह फिर समाधि करने लगा कि जिससे गलित मन हो । तब दैत्यों की सेना, मन्त्री, भृत्य, बान्धवों ने आनकर उनको घेर लिया और जैसे चन्द्रमा को मेघ घेर लेता है तैसे ही घेर करके प्रणाम करने लगे । बलिराज ने मन में विचारा कि मुझको त्यागने और ग्रहण करने योग्य क्या है, त्याग उसका करना चाहिये जो अनिष्ट और दुःखदायक हो और ग्रहण उसका कीजिये जो आगे न हो पर आत्मा से व्यतिरेक कुछ नहीं उसमें ग्रहण और त्याग किसका करूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मोक्ष की इच्छा भी मैं किस कारण करूँ क्योंकि जो बन्ध होता है तो मोक्ष की इच्छा करता है सो जब बन्ध ही नहीं तो मोक्ष की इच्छा कैसे हो? यह बन्ध और मोक्ष बालकों की क्रीड़ा कही है वास्तव में न बन्ध है न मोक्ष है । यह कल्पना भी मूढ़ता में है सो मूढ़ता तो मेरी नष्ट हुई है, अब मुझको ध्यान विलास से क्या प्रयोजन है और ध्यान से क्या है । अब मुझको न परमतत्त्व की इच्छा है और न कुछ ध्यान से प्रयोजन है अर्थात् न विदेहमुक्त की इच्छा है, न जगत् में स्थित् रहने की इच्छा है, न मैं मरता हूँ, न जीता हूँ, न सत्य हूँ, न असत्य हूँ, न सम हूँ, न विषम हूँ, न कोई मेरा है और न कोई और है अद्वैतरूप मैं एक आत्मा हूँ सो मुझको नमस्कार है इस राजक्रिया में मैं स्थित हूँ तो भी आत्मपद कार्य में स्थित हूँ, और सदा शीतल हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ध्यान दिशा से मुझको सिद्धता नहीं और न राजकार्य विभूति से कुछ सिद्ध होना है । इससे राजकार्य से मेरा कुछ प्रयोजन नहीं, मैं आकाशवत् ही रहता हूँ । मैं न कुछ इच्छा करूँगा न राज्य करूँगा तो भी मेरा कुछ सिद्ध नहीं होता इससे जो कुछ प्रकृत आचार है उसी को मैं करूँ । बन्धन का कारण अज्ञान है सो नष्ट हुआ है अब कोई क्रिया मुझको बन्धनरूप नहीं । हे रामजी! इसी प्रकार निर्णय करके बलि ने दैत्यों की ओर देखा तब देवता और दैत्यों ने शीश से प्रणाम वन्दना अङ्गीकार की ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब राजा बलि ने ध्येयवासना को मन से त्याग किया और राज्य के कार्य करने लगा । ब्राह्मण, देवता और गुरु का पूर्ववत् पूजन किया, जो कोई अर्थी और मित्र, बान्धव, टहलुये थे उनका अर्थ पूर्ण किया, स्त्रियों को नाना प्रकार के वस्त्र आभूषण दिये और जो दण्ड देने योग्य थे उनको दण्ड दिया । फिर उसने यज्ञ का आरम्भ करके सुरगणों का पूजन किया और शुक्रजी से आदि ले मुख्य-मुख्य देवता यज्ञ कराने के निमित्त बैठे । फिर विष्णु भगवान् ने इन्द्र के अर्थ सिद्ध करने के निमित् छल करके बलिराज को वञ्चित कर लिया और बाँधकर पाताल में स्थित किया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह आगे इन्द्र होगा अब जीवनमुक्त, स्वस्थवपु, सदा ध्यानस्थित और ऐषणा से रहित पुरुष पाताल में है । हे रामजी! जीवन्मुक्त पुरुष राजा बलि सम्पदा और आपदा में समचित्त बिचरता है, वह सम्पदा में हर्ष नहीं करता और आपदा में शोक नहीं करता । अनेक जीवों का उपजना और लय होना बलि ने देखा है, दश करोड़ वर्ष पर्यन्त तीनों लोकों का कार्य किया और बड़े विषयभोग भोगे हैं । अन्त में भोगों को विरस जानकर उसका मन विरस हुआ, विचार करने से तृष्णा नष्ट हो गई और मन उपशम हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हेयोपादेय की नाना प्रकार की चेष्टा बलि ने देखीं पर पदार्थों के भाव अभाव में मन शान्ति को ही प्राप्त हुआ । अब भोगों की अभिलाषा त्याग आत्मारामी हो नित्य स्वरूप में स्थित पाताल में विराजता है । हे रामजी! इस बलि को फिर इस जगत् का इन्द्र होना और सम्पूर्ण जगत् का कार्य करना है वह अनेक वर्ष आज्ञा चलावेगा परन्तु इन्द्रपद को पाकर भी तुष्टवान् न होगा और अपने ऐश्वर्य पद के गिरने से खेदवान् भी न होगा और सब पदार्थों और विभूतियों के उदय और अस्त में अमर होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह बलि की विज्ञान प्राप्ति का क्रम वृत्तान्त कहा है । इसी दृष्टि का आश्रय करके तुम भी स्थित हो और बलि की नाईं अपने विवेक से नित्य तृप्ति आत्मनिश्चय को धारो कि सब मैं ही हूँ । इस निश्चय से निर्द्वन्द्व और परमपद प्राप्त होगा । हे रामजी! दस करोड़ वर्ष तीनों लोकों का राज्य बलि ने भोगा और अन्त में विरक्त हुआ तैसे ही तुम भी भोगों से विरक्त हो जाओ । ये भोग तुच्छ हैं, इनको त्यागकर परमपद में प्राप्त हो जाओ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जो दृश्य प्रपञ्च नाना प्रकार के विकार संयुक्त भासता है वह न कोई तेरा है और न तू किसी का है । जैसे पर्वत और शिला में बड़ा भेद है तैसे ही जिस पुरुष का मन संसार की ओर धावता है वह मन की वृत्ति में डूबता है । जब तुम मन को हृदय में धरोगे तब सब जगत् में तुम प्रकाशवान् होगे । तुम आत्मस्वरूप हो तो अपना क्या और पराया क्या-यह सब मिथ्या कल्पना है तुम सबके आदि पुरुषोत्तम हो तुम ही साकाररूप पदार्थ और तुमही सब ओर पूर्ण और सब जगत् में चेतनरूप हो और स्थावर-जंगम जगत् सब तुम में पिरोया है- जैसे सूत में माला के दाने पिरोये हैं । तुम नित्य शुद्ध, उदित, बोधस्वरूप और भ्रान्ति से रहित हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जन्म आदिक सब रोग के नाश निमित्त आत्मविचार करके बलात्कार से भोगों का त्यागकर सबके भोक्ता हो जाओ । तुम केवल स्वरूप जगत् के नाथ हो और चैतन्य सूर्य प्रकाशरूप सर्वदा स्थित हो । इष्ट अनिष्ट के त्याग से निरन्तर सत्यता उदय होती है उस सत्यता को हृदय में धार फिर जन्म मरण भी नहीं आता । जिस जिस पदार्थ में मन लगे उससे निकालकर आत्मतत्त्व में लगाओ! जब इर प्रकार तुम दृढ़ अभ्यास करोगे तब मन जो उन्मत्त हाथी है वह बाँधा जावेगा और तभी सब सिद्धान्तों के परमसार को प्राप्त होगे । हे रामजी! तुम मूढ़ों की नाईं मत हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

क्योंकि मूढ़ जीव सब चेष्टा मिथ्या ही करता है । मिथ्या चेष्टा से जिनकी बुद्धि नष्ट हो गई है और अविद्यारूपीधूर्त से बिके हैं उनके तुल्य न होना । यह जगत् अणुमात्र भी कुछ नहीं है । पर बड़ा विस्ताररूपी जो दृष्ट आता है सो निर्णय से देखा है कि मूढ़ता से भासित हुआ है । मूढ़ता परम दुःखरूप है, इससे अधिक दुःख कोई नहीं । आत्मारूपी जो दृष्ट आता है सो निर्णय से देखा है कि मूढ़ता से भासित हुआ है । मूढ़ता परम दुःखरूप है, इससे अधिक दुःख कोई नहीं । आत्मा रूपी सूर्य के आगे आवरण कर्ता जो अज्ञानरूपी मेघ है उसको विवेकरूपी पवन से नाश करो तब आत्मा का साक्षात्कार होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मविचार के अभ्यास और विषयों से वैराग्य बिना आत्मा का साक्षात्कार नहीं होता । वेदरूप वेदान्तशास्त्र जो दृष्टान्त और तर्कयुक्त है उनसे भी अपने विचार बिना साक्षात्कार नहीं होता । आत्मविचार और पुरुषार्थ से आत्मा की प्रसन्नता होती है और बुद्धि की निर्मलता बोध से प्राप्त होती है । इससे संकल्प विकल्प से रहित होकर चैतन्यतत्त्व में स्थित हो जाओ । विस्तृत और व्यापकरूप आत्मतत्त्व की स्थिति मेरे वचनों के ग्रहण करने से सब संकल्प तुम्हारे लीन हो गये हैं संवेदनरूपी भ्रम शान्त हुआ है और संसाररूपी कुहिरा तुम्हारा नष्ट हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! अब तुम विज्ञान प्राप्ति के निमित्त और क्रम सुनो जैसे असुर प्रहलाद को आत्मा की सिद्धता हुई तैसे तुम भी हो जाओ । पाताल में एक हिरण्यकशिपु दैत्य महाबलिष्ठ हुआ है जिसने इन्द्र आदि भगाये थे और विष्णुजी के सम उसका पराक्रम था । सम्पूर्ण भुवन उसने वशकर छोड़े थे और सब देवता और दैत्यों को वश करके जगत् का कार्य करता था । वह दैत्यों और तीनों भुवनों का ईश्वर हुआ और समय पाकर कई पुत्र उत्पन्न किये जैसे वसन्त ऋतु अंकुर उत्पन्न करती है । उसके पुत्रों में बड़ा पुत्र प्रह्लाद सबसे अधिक प्रकाश बना हुआ और तिस पुत्र से हिरण्यकशिपु ऐसा शोभित हुआ जैसे सब सुन्दर लताओं से वसन्तऋतु शोभता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे प्रलय कालमें सूर्य सब लोकों को तपाता है तैसे ही वह सबको तपाने लगा । जब दुष्ट क्रीड़ा से देवताओं को दैत्य दुःख देने लगे तब सब देवता मिलकर विष्णु की शरण गये और विनती की कि यह हिरण्यकशिपु महादुष्ट है इसका नाश करो और हमारी रक्षा करो । बारम्बार दुखावने से महापुरुष भी क्रोधवान् हो जाते हैं । हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार देवताओं ने प्रार्थना की तब विष्णुदेव ने कहा अब तुम जाओ मैं इसके पुत्र के हेतु से मारूँगा । ऐसे कहकर विष्णु भगवान् अन्तर्धान हो गये और हिरण्यकशिपु अपने ऐश्वर्य की शिक्षा प्रहलाद को देने लगा परन्तु वह ग्रहण न करे और बहुत प्रकार ताड़ना भी दे तो भी उसकी शिक्षा को प्रह्लाद अंगीकार न करे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह विष्णुजी की आराधना में रहता था इस कारण ताड़ना का दुःख प्रह्लाद को कुछ न हो । तब दैत्य अपने हाथ में खंग लेकर कहने लगा कि हे दुष्ट! तेरा ईश्वर कहाँ है, जिसका तू आराधन करता है । मेरे सिवा ईश्वर और कौन है? प्रहलाद ने कहा मेरा ईश्वर सर्व व्यापक है । तब हिरण्यकशिपु ने कहा इस खम्भे में कहाँ है? जो है तो दिखा दे और यदि न दिखावेगा तो तुझको मारूँगा । तब सर्व व्यापक विष्णु खम्भे से भासने लगे और बड़े शब्द होने लगे । फिर उस खम्भे को फोड़कर बड़ी भुजा और तीक्ष्ण नखों से संयुक्त महाभयानक रूप से विष्णु भगवान् ने नरसिंहरूप प्रकट करके हिरण्यकशिपु को नखों से विदारण किया और ऐसा कोपवान् रूप धरा जिससे दैत्यों के स्थान जलने लगे और दृश्टि से मानो पर्वत चूर्ण होते थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दैत्यों के कई समूह मारे गये, कई भागे और बहुत से दिशाविदिशा को दौड़ गये जैसे वायु के मारे मच्छर उड़ जाते हैं और कुछ पाताल छिद्र में नाश हो हो गये । निदान प्रलयकालवत् स्थान शून्य हो गये मानों अकाल प्रलय आया है और दैत्यों को नाश करके फिर विष्णुदेव अन्तर्धान हो गये । कुछ दैत्य बान्धव और टहलुये जो रहे थे वे प्रह्लाद के निकट मुख कुम्हिलाये हुए आये-जैसे जल से रहित कमल होता है और भाई, बान्धव मिलकर प्रह्लाद को समझाने लगे । प्रह्लाद ने सबसे मिलकर पिता का सोच किया और फिर उठकर सब कर्म किये । निदान संशयसंयुक्त सब दैत्य बैठे और विचार करके शोकवान् हुए और सब सूखकर चित्र की भाँति पुतलीवत् हो गये । जैसे दग्धवृक्ष सूखकर रस से रहित हो जाता है तैसे ही हिरण्यकशिपु बिना दैत्य शोक वान् और महादुःखी हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब हिरण्यकशिपु के मारने से दैत्य बहुत दुःखी हुए तब प्रह्लाद ने मौन होकर विचारा कि पाताल में सब दैत्य मिलकर चिन्तासंयुक्त बैठे हैं । उनसे जाकर प्रह्लाद ने कहा कि अब अपनी रक्षा के निमित्त कौन उपाय कीजियेगा, हमारे दैत्यों के नाश करनेवाले विष्णु बड़े बली हैं, जिनके नख तीक्ष्ण खंग की धारवत् हैं जैसे सिंह मृगों को मारता है तैसे वे हमको मारते हैं और पाताल में दैत्य शान्तिमान् कदाचित् नहीं होने पाते । जब दैत्य बढ़ते हैं तब विष्णु आ उन्हें नाश करते हैं और जैसे कमलों पर पर्वत आ पड़े तैसे उन्हें चूर्ण करते हैं । बड़े आकाश गौरव शब्द करने वाले दैत्य उपजकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं-जैसे जल में तरंग उपजकर नष्ट हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

भीतर भीतर बाहर वह हमको बड़ा कष्ट देता है । हमारा शत्रु बड़ा दृढ़ और बड़ा अपूर्वतम आ बढ़ा है, हमारा हृदय तम से पूर्ण हो गया है और सम्पदा नष्ट हो गई है । जो देवता हमारे पिता से चूर्ण हुए थे उनका बल अब हमसे अधिक हो गया है और वे हमारी स्त्रियों को वश कर ले गये हैं-जैसे मृग को व्याध ले जाता है वे हमारा सब धन भी ले गये हैं और हम दीन हो रहे हैं । जैसे जल बिना कमल कुम्हिला जाता है तैसे ही हम भी बान्धव बिना हुए हैं । हमारे घरों में धूल उड़ती है, जो बड़े स्थान मणियों से खचित थे वे शून्य हो गये और हमारे स्थानों में जो बड़े कल्पवृक्ष लगे थे वे उखाड़कर नन्दनवन में लगाये हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

नरसिंहजी की सहायता से देवताओं ने ऐसा बल पाया है । हमारे वृक्ष और स्थान नरसिंहजी ने जला दिये हैं जिन देवताओं की स्त्रियों के मुख दैत्य देखते थे, उनसब दैत्यों की स्त्रियों के मुख अब देवता देखते हैं । जिस सुमेरु पर्वत पर कल्प और मन्दारवृक्ष विराजते थे वे स्थान अब शून्य हो गये वहाँ धूल उड़ती है और शोभा से रहित हो गया है । जो दैत्यों की स्त्रियाँ अपने स्थानों में बैठी थीं वे अब देवाङ्गनाओं के शिर पर चमर करती हैं, यह बड़ा कष्ट है । हमको आपदा ने दीन किया है । हे दैत्यों! हमको और उपाय कोई दृष्टि नहीं आता जब उस ही विष्णु की शरण में जावें तब सुखी होंगे वह कैसा पुरुष

----------


## ravi chacha

है, जिसके दो भुजारूपी वृक्षों की छाया में देवता विश्राम करते हैं और जैसे हिमालय पर्वत कदाचित् तपायमान नहीं होता तैसे ही जो पुरुष विष्णु की शरण जाता है वह तपायमान नहीं होता । तुम देखते हो कि जो देवाङ्गना असुरों की स्त्रियों का पूजन करती थीं वे अब अपने को पुजाने लगी हैं और हम दैत्यों के मुख कुम्हिला गये हैं जैसे बरफ की वर्षा से कमल सूख जाता है तैसे ही हमारे मण्डप टूट गये हैं और नील मणि के खम्भे गिर पड़े हैं । दैत्य सेना जो आपदा के समुद्र में डूबती थी उसके रक्षा करने को हमारे पितादि बड़े समर्थ थे और डूबने न देते थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे क्षीरसमुद्र में मन्दराचल को कच्छपरूप ने डूबने न दिया था हमारे पितादि जो बड़े बड़े बली रक्षा करनेवाले थे उनको विष्णुजी ने मारके चूर्ण किया-जैसे प्रलयकाल का पवन पर्वतों को चूर्ण करता है । ऐसे मधुसूदन की गति अति विषम है वे दैत्यों की भुजारूपी दण्ड के काटनेवाले कुठार है, उनकी सहायता से इन्द्रादिक देवता दैत्य सेना को जीतने और मारन लगे हैं-जैसे बालक को वानर मारें । इस पुण्डरीकाक्ष विष्णु को जीतना कठिन है । जो वे शस्त्रों बिना हों तो भी हमारे शस्त्र इनको छेद नहीं सकते और वज्र भी छेद नहीं सकता । वे महापराक्रमी हैं उन्होंने युद्ध का बड़ा अभ्यास किया है और पर्वतों के साथ युद्ध करते रहे हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारा पिता जो बड़ा बली था और जिसने त्रिलोकी के राजा और सब देवता वश किये थे उसको भी इसने मार डाला तो हमारा मारना कौन कठिन है । यह महाबली है इसको हम नहीं जीत सकते, इसलिये एक उपाय मैं तुमसे कहता हूँ उससे विष्णु वश होंगे । उपाय यह है कि विष्णु जो सर्वात्मा, सबका प्रकाश और सबका कारण है उसकी हम शरण हों, और हमारी कोई गति आश्रय नहीं । दैत्यों! उससे अधिक इस त्रिलोकी में कोई नहीं, जगत् की उत्पत्ति, स्थित और प्रलयकर्त्ता वही देवता है । उसके ध्यान में लगो और एक निमेष भी उसके ध्यान से न उतरो । मैं भी उसके ध्यान में लगता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह नारायण अजन्मा पुरुष है और मैं सदा उसके परायण हूँ और सब प्रकार नारायण मैं हूँ । ‘ओंनमोनारायणाय’ यह मन्त्र सब अर्थों का सिद्ध करता है इस मंत्र के ध्यान जाप करते हुए हमारे हृदय में स्फुरणरूप होगा । वह हरि सबका आत्मा है, पृथ्वी हरि है, यह सब जगत् भी हरि है, मैं भी हरि हूँ, आकाश भी हरि है और सबका आत्मा भी हरि है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अविष्णु होकर जो विष्णु का पूजन करते हैं वे पूजने का फल नहीं पाते और जो विष्णु होकर विष्णु का पूजन करते हैं वे परम उत्तम फल पाते हैं । इससे मैं विष्णुरूप होकर स्थित होता हूँ । मैं अनन्त आत्मा आकाश गरुड़ पर आरूढ़ हूँ और सुवर्ण के भूषण पहिरे हूँ मेरे हाथरूप वृक्ष पर जीवरूप सब पक्षी विश्राम पाते हैं । यह मेरी चतुर्भुजा हैं । जब मैंने क्षीरसमुद्र मंथन किया था तब यह परस्पर घिसे हैं और यह मेरे पार्षद हैं, सुन्दर चमर जिनके हाथों में है, इनको मैंने क्षीरसमुद्र से उपजाया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

त्रिलोकीरूपी वृक्ष की यह सुन्दर मञ्जरी जो महाधवल मन के हरनेवाली है । यह मेरे पार्षदों में माया है जिसने अनन्त जगत्जाल निरन्तर उत्पत्ति, प्रलय किया है और इन्द्रजाल की विलासिनी है । यह मेरे पार्षदों में जो शक्ति है इन्होंने लीला करके त्रिलोकीखण्ड वश किया है । जैसे कल्पवृक्ष लता फूलती है तैसे ही मेरे पार्षदों में यह फूलती है शीत उष्ण मेरे दो नेत्र हैं जो सम्पूर्ण जगत् को प्रकाशते हैं और चन्द्रमा और सूर्य उनके नाम हैं । यह मेरा नीलकमल और महासुन्दर श्याम मेघवत् देह महाप्रकाशरूप है । यह मेरे हाथ में पाञ्चजन्य शंख जिसकी स्फुरण रूप ध्वनि है क्षीरसमुद्र से निकला है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह नाभिकमल है जिससे ब्रह्मा उत्पन्न हुए और इसमें निवास करते हैं-जैसे भ्रमरा कमल में निवास करता है । यह मेरे हाथ में कौमोदकी गदा है जो सुमेरु के शिखरवत् रत्नों की बनी हुई है और दैत्यदानवों के नाश करनेवाली है । यह मेरे हाथों में महाप्रकाश रूप सुदर्शनचक्र है । जिसका तेज ज्वाला के पुञ्ज वत् है और साधु को सुख देनेवाला है । यह मेरे हाथों में अग्नि के समूह वाला कुठार है सो दैत्यरूपी वृक्षोंको काटनेवाला है और साधुओं को आनन्ददायक है । यह मेरे हाथ में शार्ङ्गधनुष है, इसकी महाप्रकाश वत् ध्वनि है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह मेरे पीतवर्ण वस्त्र हैं यह वैजयन्तीमाला है और कौस्तुभमणि मेरे कण्ठ में है । ऐसा मैं विष्णुदेव हूँ । अनन्त जगत् जो उत्पत्ति और लय हो गये हैं सबों का धारनेवाला हूँ । यह पृथ्वी मेरे चरण हैं, आकाश मेरा शीश हैं तीनों लोक मेरा वपु है, दशोदिशा मेरे वक्षःस्थल हैं और मैं साक्षात् विष्णु हूँ । नील मेघवत मेरी कान्ति है, गरुड़ पर आरूढ़, शंख, चक्र, गदा, पद्म का धारनेवाला हूँ । जिसका चित्त दुष्ट है वह हमको देखकर भाग जाता है । यह सुन्दर, शीतल चन्द्रमावत् मेरी कान्ति है और पीतवस्त्र श्याम वदन गदाधारी हूँ । लक्ष्मी मेरे वक्षस्थल में है और अच्युतरूपी विष्णु मैं हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह कौन है जो मेरे साथ विरोध कर सके? मैं त्रिलोकी जला सकता हूँ, जो मेरे साथ युद्ध करने को सम्मुख आवे उसको मैं नाश का कारण हूँ । जैसे अग्नि में पतंग जल मरते हैं तैसे ही मेरा तेज है । मेरी दृष्टि कोई सह नहीं सकता । मैं विष्णु ईश्वर हूँ, ब्रह्म, इन्द्र और यमादिक नित्य मेरी स्तुति करते हैं और तृणकाष्ठ स्था वर जंगम जो कुछ जाल है सबके भीतर व्यापकरूप हूँ । त्रिलोकी में मैं प्रकाशरूप अजन्मा और भयनाशकर्ता हूँ । ऐसा मेरे स्वरूप को मेरा नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार प्रह्लाद ने अपना नारायण-स्वरूप करके ध्यान किया । फिर पूजन के निमित्त विष्णु का चिन्तन किया और मन में विष्णुजी की दूसरी मूर्ति जो गरुड़ पर आरूढ़ और चार शक्ति अर्थात् धर्म, अर्थ, काम, मोक्ष से सम्पन्न चारों हाथों में शंख, चक्र, गदा और पद्म धारण किये श्याम रंग है, चन्द्रमा और सूर्य की नाईंसुन्दर नेत्र हैं और हाथ मैं शार्ङ्गधनुष है, धारण करके परिवारसंयुक्त भली प्रकार धूप दीप और नाना प्रकार के विचित्र वस्त्र और भूषणों सहित पूजन किया और अर्घ दिया । चन्दन का लेपन, धूप, दीप, नाना प्रकार के भूषणों सहित पिस्ता, खजूर, बादाम आदिक मेवों से भक्ष्य, भोज्य, चोष्य, और लेह्य चार प्रकार के भोजन कराये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर अपना आप विष्णु को अर्पण किया और परम भक्ति को प्राप्त हुआ । जिस प्रकार मन से पूजन किया उसी प्रकार अन्तःपुर में विष्णु की मूर्ति देखकर पूजा । इसी प्रकार दिन प्रतिदिन विष्णु का पूजन किया और जिस प्रकार प्रह्लाद मन की चिन्तन से पूजा करे उसी प्रकार और दैत्य भी मानसी पूजा करें । उनको प्रह्लाद ने सिखाया और उस पुर में सब दैत्य कल्याण मूर्ति विष्णुभक्त हो गये । जैसा राजा होता है तैसी ही उसकी प्रजा होती है । इसमें कुछ आश्चर्य नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह वार्ता देवलोक में प्रकट हुईकि दैत्यों ने विष्णु का द्वेष त्याग किया है और भक्त हुए हैं तब देवता आश्चर्य को प्राप्त हुए और इन्द्रादिक अमर गण विचारने लगे कि यह क्या हुआ जो दैत्यों ने विष्णु की भक्ति ग्रहण की और उनको यह प्राप्त कैसे हुई । ऐसे आश्चर्यवान् होकर क्षीरसमुद्र में दैत्यों की वार्ता करने के निमित्त वे विष्णु के निकट गये और कहा, हे भगवन्! यह आपने क्या माया फैलाई कि जो दैत्य सर्वदा विरोध करते थे वे अब तुम्हारे साथ तन्मयरूप हो रहे हैं, कहाँ वह दुर्वृत्ति पर्वत को चूर्ण करनेवाले दैत्य और कहाँ तुम्हारी भक्ति, जो अनेक जन्मों से भी दुर्लभ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे जनार्दन! तुम्हारी भक्ति कहाँ और उनकी वृत्ति कहाँ । यह तो अपूर्व वार्त्ता हुई है । जैसे समय बिना पुष्पों की माला नहीं शोभती तैसे ही पात्र बिना तुम्हारी भक्ति नहीं शोभती और यह हमको सुखदायक नहीं भासता । जैसा जैसा कोई होता है तैसे ही तैसे स्थान में शोभता है । जैसे काँच में महामणि नहीं शोभती तैसे ही दैत्यों में तुम्हारी भक्ति नहीं शोभती । जैसा गुण किसी में होता है तैसी ही पंक्ति में वह शोभता है और में स्थित हुआ नहीं शोभता है । जो सुदेश नहीं होता तो दुःखदायक होता है । जैसे अङ्गों में वज्र दुःखदायक होता है । जैसा गुणवान् हो तैसा पदार्थ जब प्राप्त होता है तो वह शोभा पाता है विपर्यय हो तब शोभा नहीं पाता । जैसे कमलिनी जल में शोभती है, मरुस्थल में नहीं शोभती तैसे ही कहाँ वह अधर्म नीचजन भयानक कर्म करनेवाले और कहाँ तुम्हारी आश्चर्य भक्ति । जैसे कमलिनी पृथ्वी पर नहीं शोभती तैसे ही तुम्हारी भक्ति दैत्यों में नहीं शोभती और तैसे ही भक्ति हमको उनमें सुखदायक नहीं भासती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार बड़े शब्द से देवता कहने लगे तब माधव आकर बोले, हे देवगण! तुम शोक मत करो । प्रह्लाद मेरा भक्त है, इसका यह अन्त का जन्म है, और अब मोक्ष को प्राप्त होकर फिर जन्म न पावेगा । हे देवगण! गुणवान् के गुणों को त्यागकर द्वेष ग्रहण करना अनर्थरूप होता है और जो प्रथम गुणों से रहित निर्गुण हो और उनको त्यागकर गुण ग्रहण करे और शास्त्र मार्ग में बिचरे तो यह सुखदायक होता है । प्रह्लाद की विचित्र चेष्टा तुमको सुखदायक होगी । अब तुम अपने स्थानों में जाओ प्रह्लाद मेरा भक्त है । इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहकर भग वान् क्षीरसमुद्र में अन्तर्धान हो गये देवता नमस्कार करके अपने-अपने स्थानों में गये और प्रह्लाद से द्वेष भावना त्याग की ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लाद दिन प्रतिदिन अपने घरमें जना र्दन की मनसा वाचा और कर्मणा से भक्ति करने लगा और समय पाकर दैत्यों में बड़ी भक्ति हो गई । तब उन्हें परम विवेक प्राप्त हुआ और विषय भोग से वैराग्यवान् हुए । विषयों से प्रीति न करें, सुन्दर स्त्रियों से न रमें,दृश्य में उनकी प्रीति न उपजे और यह भोग जो रोगरूप है उनमें उनका चित्त विश्राम न पावे और राग भी न करें परन्तु मुक्तकर्त्ता जो आत्मबोधहै सो उन्हें प्राप्त न हुआ वे मुक्तफल के निकट आ स्थित हुए और भोगों की अभिलाषा त्यागकर निर्मल हो गये पर परम समाधि को न प्राप्त हुए चित्त अवस्था में डोलायमान हो रहे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब श्याममूर्ति विष्णुदेव प्रह्लाद की वृत्ति विचारकर पाताल में उसके गृह पूजा के स्थान में महाप्रकाश सुन्दररूप से प्रकटे और उनको देखकर प्रह्लाद ने विशेष पूजा की और प्रेम से गद्गद हो कहा, हे ईश्वर! त्रिलोकी में सुन्दरमूर्ति, सबके धारनेवाले, सब कलंकों के हरनेवाले , प्रकाशस्वरूप, अशरणों के शरण, अजन्म और अच्युत! मैं तुम्हारी शरण हूँ । हे निर्मलरूप केलेवत् कोमल अंग और श्वेत कमल की नाईं श्वेत शंख हाथ में धारण किये! तुम्हारे नाभिकमल में भँवरेरूप ब्रह्मा स्थित हो वेद का उच्चाररूपी ओऽम् शब्द करते हैं और हृदयकमल में विराजनेवाले जल के ईश्वररूप! मैं तुम्हारी शरण हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसके श्वेतनख तारागणवत् प्रकाशरूप, हँसता मुख चन्द्रमा के मण्डलवत्, हृदयमणि सबका प्रका शक और शरत्काल के आकाशवत् निर्मल विस्तृतरूप! मैं तेरी शरण हूँ । हे त्रिभुवनरूपी कमलिनियों के प्रकाशनेवाले चन्द्रमा! मोहरूपी अन्धकार के नाशकर्त्ता, सूर्य! अजड़ चिदात्मा, सम्पूर्ण जगत्के कष्ट हरनेवाले! मैं तुम्हारी शरण हूँ । हे नूतनविकसित रूप कमलपुष्पों से भूषित अंग और स्वर्णवत् पीताम्बरधारी महासुन्दरस्वरूप! मैं तेरी शरण हूँ । हे ईश्वर! लीला करके सृष्टि की उत्पत्ति और नाश करनेवाले और परमशक्ति शंकरवत् दृढ़ देह! मैं तेरी शरण हूँ । हे दामिनीवत् प्रकाशरूप, सबको संहारकर जल में बालकरूप धर वट के नीचे शयन करनेवाले! मैं तेरी शरण हूँ । हे देवतारूप कमलों के प्रकाश करनेवालें सूर्यमण्डल, दैत्य पुत्ररूपी कमलिनियों के तुषाररूपी बरफ को जलाने वाले और हृदयरूपी कमलों के आश्रयभूत! मैं तेरी शरण हूँ । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार जब अनेक गुणों से आठ श्लोक प्रह्लाद ने कहे तब विष्णुजी ने प्रह्लाद से कहा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवान्*जी बोले, हे गुणनिधि, दैत्यकुल के शिरोमणि! जो तुमको वाञ्चित फल है सो माँगो और जन्मदुःख के शान्ति निमित्त वर माँगो । प्रह्लाद बोले, हे सर्व संकल्प के फलदायक और सर्वलोकों और सर्वलोकों में व्यापकरूप । जो वस्तु दुर्लभतर है वह शीघ्र ही मुझसे कहिये और दीजिये । श्रीभगवान्*जी बोले, हे पुत्र! सब भ्रम के नाश करने वाले और परम फलरूप ब्रह्म से विश्रान्ति होती है और वह जिस आत्मविवेक की समता से प्राप्त होती है वही आत्मविवेक तुझको होगा । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार दैत्येन्द्र से कहकर विष्णु अन्तर्धान हो गये । फिर प्रह्लाद ने पुष्पाञ्जली दी और पूजा करके श्रेष्ठ आसन बिछा उस पर आप पद्मासन धरके बैठा और विधिसंयुक्त उत्तम शास्त्रों का पाठ करने लगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब पाठ करके निश्चिन्त हुआ तब विचारने लगा कि विष्णु ने मुझसे क्या कहा था, उन्होंने कहा था कि तुझको विवेक होगा । इसलिए संसारसमुद्र तरने के निमित्त शीघ्र ही विचार करूँ । इस संसार आडम्बर में मैं कौन हूँ जो बोलता हूँ, देह और यह जगत् तो मैं नहीं, यह तो असत्य उपजा है और जड़रूप पवन से स्फुरणरूप होता है सो मैं कैसे होऊँ? यह देह भी मैं नहीं क्योंकि यह तो क्षण-क्षण में काल से लीन होता है और जड़ रूप है । श्रवणरूपी जड़ भी मैं नहीं, क्योंकि जो शब्द सुनते हैं वह शून्य से उपजा है त्वचा इन्द्रिय भी मैं नहीं इसका क्षण-क्षण विनाश स्वभाव है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्राप्त हुआ अथवा न हुआ, यह इष्ट है, यह अनिष्ट है, इन्द्रियाँ आप जड़ हैं पर इनके जानने वाला चैतन्य तत्त्व है और चैतन्य के प्रमाद से ये विषय उपलब्धहोते हैं । इससे न मैं त्वचा इन्द्रिय हूँ, और न स्पर्श विषय हूँ, यह जड़ात्मक है यह जो चच्चलरूपी तुच्छ जिह्वा इन्द्रिय है और जिसके अग्र में अल्प जल अणु स्थित है वही रस ग्रहण करता है, वह रस भी आत्मसत्ता करके लब्धरूप होता है आप जड़ है, इससे यह जड़रूप जिह्वा और रस मैं नहीं ये जो विनाशरूप नेत्र दृश्य के दर्शन में लीन हैं सो मैं नहीं और न मैं इनका विषयरूप हूँ, ये जड़ हैं । यह जो नासिका पृथ्वी का अंश है सो केवल आत्मा के आधार है यह आप जड़ है पर इसका जाननेवाला चैतन्य है, सो न मैं नासिका हूँ, न गन्ध हूँ, मैं अहं मम से और मन के मनन से रहित शान्तरूप हूँ और ये पञ्च इन्द्रियाँ मेरे में नहीं मैं शुद्ध चैतन्यरूप कलना कलंक से और चित्त से रहित चिन्मात्र और सबका प्रकाशक सबके भीतर बाहर व्यापक और निःसंकल्प निर्मल शान्तरूप हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आश्चर्य है अब मुझको अपना स्वरूप स्मरण आता है । प्रकाशकरूप चैतन्य अनुभव अद्वैत मेरे अनुभव से स्थित है । सूर्य, घट, पटादिक सब पदार्थ मैं प्रकाशता हूँ । जैसे दीफक से उत्तम तेज भासे तैसे ही चैतन्य अनुभव से इन्द्रियों की वृत्ति स्फुरणरूप होती है । जैसे तेज से चिनगारे स्फुरण होते हैं तैसे ही सर्वज्ञ अनुभव सत्ता से मन का मननरूप शक्ति फुरती है । जैसे सूर्य के तेज से मरुस्थल में मृगतृष्णा की नदी फुरती है तैसे ही अनुभव सत्ता से पदार्थ भासते हैं जैसे दीपक में शुक्लादि रंग भासते हैं तैसे ही इन पदार्थों में अहं आदिक पदार्थ भासते हैं वह जाग्रद्*वत् सब पदार्थों का प्रकाशक है, सबको अनुभव से भासता है और सब के भीतर आत्मभावसे स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे बीज में अंकुर स्थित होता है तैसे ही चैतन्यरूप दीपक के प्रकाश से विकल्परूपी पदार्थों की शक्ति भासता है । उष्णरूपी सूर्य, शीतल रूपी चन्द्रमा, घनरूपी पर्वत, द्रवतारूपी जल है और इसी प्रकार अनुभव सत्ता से सकल पदार्थ प्रकट होते हैं जैसे सूर्य के प्रकाश से घटपटादिक होते हैं । ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, इन्द्र ये सबके कारणरूप जगत् में स्थित हैं और इसका कारण अनुभव तत्त्व आदि अन्त से रहित और सब कारणों का कारण है । जैसे बरफ से शीतलता उपजती है तैसे ही अनुभव से जगत् उदय होता है । चित्त, चैत्य, दृश्य, दर्शन कलना से रहित प्रकाशरूप सत्ता मेरा आत्मा मुझको नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी से सर्वभूत उत्पन्न और स्थित होकर फिर लय होते हैं सो निर्विकल्प चैतन्य सबका आश्रयभूत आत्मा है । जो इस चित्त से अन्तःकरण में कल्पता है वही होता है । आत्मा से रहित सत्य भी असत्य हो जाता है । जो चैतन्य संवित् में कल्पित होता है सो उलटकर अपने स्वरूप को पाता है और जो चित्तसंवित् में कल्पितरूप नहीं होता वह नहीं भासता है । ये जो घट, पटादि पदार्थों के समूह भासते हैं वे विस्तृतरूप चिदाकाश दर्पण में प्रतिबिम्बत हैं और अनुभवसत्ता सब भूतों का आदर्शरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिनका चित्त नष्ट हो जाता है उन सन्त पुरुषों को ऐसे दृढ़भाव प्राप्त हैं और वे परम आकाशरूप आत्मा में अभ्यास से तन्मय हो जाते हैं अनुभवसत्ता पदार्थों के वृद्ध होने से वृद्ध नहीं होती और नष्ट होने से नष्ट नहीं होती । पदार्थों के भाव अभाव में सत्ता सामान्य ज्यों का त्यों है जैसे सूर्य के प्रतिबिम्ब में घट सत्य हो अथवा असत्य हो सूर्य ज्यों का त्यों है । संसार रूप नाना प्रकार की विचित्र रचना ऐसे आत्मा में स्थित है जैसे विचित्र गुच्छों के संयुक्त वृक्षों की पंक्ति की विचित्र रचना पर्वत पर स्थित होती है तैसे ही संसाररूप दृश्य नाना प्रकार की मञ्जरी को धरनेवाला आत्मसत्ता का वृक्ष है जितने भूतगण त्रिलोकी उदर में बर्तते हैं वे सब आत्मा से अभिन्नरूप हैं, ब्रह्मा से आदि तृणपर्यन्त सबका प्रकाशक आत्मा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह अनुभवसत्ता आदि अन्त से रहित है, जिसके सब आकार हैं और स्थावर जंगम सब जगत् भूत जाति अन्तर अनुभवरूप स्थित है वह एक अनुभव आत्मा मैं हूँ, दृष्टा दर्शन दृश्य सर्वरूप आत्मा मैं हूँ और सहस्त्रनेत्र सहस्त्रहस्त मेरे हैं । मै ही चिदाकाशरूप हूँ, सूर्य देह से आकाश में विचरता हूँ और पवन देह से बहता वायु वाहन पर आरूढ़ हूँ । मैं विष्णुरूप शंख, चक्र, गदा पद्म के धरनेवाला हूँ, सब सौभाग्य देखनेवाला हूँ और सब दैत्यों को भगाता और नाश कर्ता मैं ही हूँ । मैं नाभिकमल से उत्पन्न हुआ हूँ, पद्मासन से निर्विकल्प समाधि में स्थितरूप ब्रह्मा हूँ और मनवृत्तिरूप को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ मैंने ही त्रिनेत्र आकार लिया है, गौरी मेरी अर्धाङ्गनी हैं और सृष्टि के अन्त में सबको मैं ही संहार करता हूँ जैसे कोई अपने अंगों को संकोच ले तैसे ही मैं संहार करता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

त्रिलोकी रूपी मढ़ी की इन्द्ररूप होकर मैं पालना करता हूँ और कर्मों के अनुसार जैसा कोई भाव करे तैसा फल देता हूँ । तृणबेलि और गुच्छों में रस होकर मैं स्थित हूँ मैं ही उत्पत्तिकर्ता और चेतनरूप हूँ और लीला के निमित्त जगत् आडम्बर विस्ताररूप मैंने ही किया है, जैसे मृत्तिका के खिलौने बालक रच लेता है । मेरे में सब कर्म अर्पण करने से सब शान्ति प्राप्त होती है और मुझसे रहित कुछ वस्तु नहीं, मैं सत्तास्वरूप आदर्श हूँ, सब पदार्थ मेरे में प्रतिबिम्बित होते हैं, तब यह असत्यरूप भी सत्यता को प्राप्त होता है-इससे मुझसे भिन्न कुछ नहीं पुष्पों में सुगन्ध, पत्रों में सुन्दरता, पुरुषों में अनुभव और स्थावर जङ्गमरूप जो जगत् दृष्ट आता है वह सब मैं हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं सब संकल्प से रहित परमचैतन्य हूँ और अहं त्वं आदिक से परे हूँ, जल में रस शक्ति, अग्नि में उष्णता और बरफ में शीतलता मैं ही हूँ । जैसे काष्ठ में अग्नि है तैसे ही सबमें स्थित हूँ, सब पदार्थों में मैं परमात्मा व्यापक हूँ और सबको अपनी इच्छा से उपजाता हूँ । जैसे दूध में घृतशक्ति, जल में, रसशक्ति और सूर्य में प्रकाश शक्ति है तैसे ही मैं चैतन्यस्वरूप सब पदार्थों में स्थित हूँ । त्रिकाल का जगत् सब मेरे में स्थित है और मैं चित्त के उपचार, फुरने से रहित शुद्ध स्वरूप और सबका भरण और पोषण करनेवाला और वैराट्*राज होकर स्थित भया हूँ । त्रिलोकी का राज्य मुझको अपूर्व प्राप्त हुआ है जो शास्त्रों और देवों के दल बिना निरक्षित विस्तृत है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि मैं इतना बड़ा विस्तृतरूप हूँ और अपने आपमें नहीं समाता । मैं अनन्तरूप आत्मा अपनी इच्छा से आप प्रकाशता हूँ । जैसे क्षीर समुद्र अपनी उज्ज्वलता से शोभता है तैसे ही मैं भी अपने आपसे शोभता हूँ । यह जगतरूपी मटकी महाअल्परूप है-जैसे बिल में हाथी नहीं समाता तैसे ही मैं अपने आप में विस्तृतरूप से जगह में नहीं समाता । मैं कोटि ब्रह्माण्ड में व्यापक हूँ और ब्रह्मलोक से परे जो तत्त्वों का अन्त आता है उसके भी परे मैं अनन्तरूप हूँ । यह मैं नहीं, यह निर्बलता मेरे तुच्छरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं तो आदि अन्त से रहित चैतन्य आकाश हूँ और मेरे में परिच्छिन्नता मिथ्या भासती थी मैं, तू, यह, वह आदिक मिथ्या भ्रम है । देह क्या पर क्या और अपर क्या, मैं तो सर्वव्यापक चैतन्यतत्त्व हूँ । मेरे पितामह बड़े नीचबुद्धि थे जो ऐसे ऐश्वर्य को त्यागकर तुच्छ ऐश्वर्य में खचित हुए थे ।कहाँ यह महादृष्टि सर्व का कर्ता ब्रह्मवपु और कहाँ वह संसारभ्रम का राजा अनित्यरूप सुख भोग दुःखदायक । अनन्त सुख, परम उपशम स्वभाव, शुद्ध चैतन्य दृष्टि अब मेरे में हुई है । सब भाव पदार्थों में चैत्य से रहित मैं चैतन्य आत्मा स्थित हूँ । अब मुझको नमस्कार है, क्योंकि मेरी जय हुई है और जीर्णरूप संसारभ्रम से निकला हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे मेरी जीत हुई है पाने योग्य आत्मपद पाया है और जीवन सार्थक हुआ है । ऐसा उत्तम समराज चक्रवर्ती में भी नहीं मिलता । ये जीव निरन्तर बोध को त्यागकर दुःखरूपी कार्यों मे रमते हैं । काष्ठ जल और मृत्तिका से संयुक्त जो पृथ्वी है उसको पाकर जो भुलायमान हुए हैं उनको धिक्कार है; वे कीट हैं । यह द्रव्य ऐश्वर्य अविद्यारूप हैं, अविद्या से उपजते हैं और अविद्यारूप इनका बढ़ना है । इनमें क्या गुण है जिस निमित्त यत्न करते हैं । इस जगत्*रूपी मढ़ी में कई वर्ष हिरण्यकशिपु ने राजसुख भोगा परन्तु उपशम जो शान्तिरूप है उसको न प्राप्त हुआ । उसने एक जगत् का राज किया है परन्तु जो सौ जगतों का राजसुख हो तो भी अनास्वाद है इससे वह जो समतारूप आत्मानन्द है सो नहीं प्राप्त होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब उस आत्मानन्द के स्वाद का यत्न हो तब प्राप्त हो, अन्यथा नहीं होता । जिस पुरुष को बड़े ऐश्वर्य और इन्द्रियों के सुख प्राप्त हुए हैं पर समता सुख से रहित है तो जानिये कि उसको कुछ ऐश्वर्य और सुख नहीं मिला और जिनको कुछ ऐश्वर्य और सुख नहीं प्राप्त हुआ पर समता सुख संयुक्त हैं उनको सब कुछ प्राप्त हुआ जानिये । वे परम अमृत से संपन्न हैं और अखण्डित सुख जो आत्मा है उस परमसुख को प्राप्त हुए हैं और आनन्दरूप हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो अखण्ड पद को त्यागकर परिच्छिन्नता को प्राप्त है वह मूढ़ है और जो पण्डित और ज्ञानवान् है वह परिच्छिन्नता में प्रीति नहीं करता । जैसे ऊँट दूसरे पदार्थों को त्यागकर कण्टकों के पास धावता है और दूसरा पशु नहीं जाता तैसे ही मूढ़ बिना ऐसे कौन हैं जो आत्मसुख को त्यागकर जले हुए राजसुख में रमै और अमृत को त्यागकर नीमका पान करे । मेरे पितामह और जो बड़े सब मूढ़ हुए हैं वे इस परम अमृतरूप दृष्टि को त्यागकर राज कण्टक में प्रीतिमान् हुए हैं । कहाँ फूल फलादिक से संयुक्त नन्दनवन की भूमिका और कहाँ जले हुए मरुस्थल की भूमिका । तैसे ही कहाँ यह शान्तरूप बोधदृष्टि और कहाँ भोगों में आत्मबुद्धि ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे ऐसा पदार्थ त्रिलोकी में कोई नहीं जिसकी मैं इच्छा करूँ । सब चैतन्यरूप है और अनुभव कर्त्ता चैतन्यतत्त्व स्वच्छसम भाव और निर्विकार सर्वदा, सर्व में सर्व ओर स्थित है । यह जैसे है तैसा पाया जाता है-ज्ञानवान् को प्रत्यक्ष है । सूर्य में प्रकाश चन्द्रमा में अमृत स्रवन, ब्रह्मा में महत्, इन्द्र में त्रिलोकपालन, विष्णुजी में सब ओर से पूर्ण लक्ष्मीशक्ति है, शीघ्र मनन कर्त्ता शक्ति मन की है, बलवान् शक्ति पवन में, दाहक अग्नि में, रसशक्ति जल में है और मौन से महातप की सिद्धता शक्ति और वृहस्पति में विद्या, देवताओं में विमानों पर आरूढ़ होकर आकाशमार्ग गमन करने की शक्ति है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पर्वतों में स्थिरता, वसन्त ऋतु में पुष्प, सब काल मेघों की शान्तशक्ति, यक्षों में ममत्वशक्ति, आकाश में निर्लेपता, बरफ में शीतलता, ज्येष्ठ आषाढ़ में तप्तता इत्यादिक देश, काल, क्रियारूप नाना प्रकार के आकार विकार जो त्रिकाल के उदर में स्थित हैं सो सर्वशक्ति स्वच्छ, निर्विकार कलनारूप कलंक से रहित चैतन्य की है सो इस प्रकार हो भासती है और वही आत्मतत्त्व सब पदार्थों जाति में व्यापक हुआ है । जैसे सूर्य का प्रकाश सब ओर से समान उदय होता है तैसे ही वह सर्व देश पदार्थों का भण्डार और सर्व का आश्रय भूत है, त्रिकाल उसी में कल्पितरूप होते हैं । जैसे अनुभव उसमें होता है तैसा ही तत्काल हो भासता है । जैसे जैसे चैतन्यतत्त्व में देश, काल और क्रिया द्रव्य का फुरना होता है तैसा ही तैसा भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मा में त्रिकालों की सम प्रतिमा फुरी है, उसमें फिर अनन्तकाल की प्रतिभा हुई है और शुद्ध चैतन्यतत्त्व सर्व ओर से पूर्ण है । त्रैकालिक दृश्यसंयुक्त भासता है तो भी चैतन्यतत्त्व शेष रहता है और इसी को त्रिकाल का ज्ञान होता है । मधुर, कटुक आदिक भिन्न भिन्न रसों में एक समता भासती है । जैसे मधुरता पान करनेवाले जीवों को मधुरता भासती है और को नहीं भासती तैसे ही जो संकल्पकलना है सबको भोगता है । सूक्ष्म चैतन्यसत्तास्वरू   सब पदार्थों का अधिष्ठान है उससे अनागत होकर द्वैत जगत् भासता है और नाना प्रकार की जो पदार्थ लक्ष्मी है वह अत्यन्त दुःख को प्राप्त करती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब त्रिकाल का अनुभव होता है तब सबही सम भासता है । भाव पदार्थों मे जो पदार्थ हैं वे ईश्वर के हैं, उन भाव पदार्थों को त्यागकर भाव की भावना करने से दुःख सब नष्ट हो जाते हैं और संतुष्टता प्राप्त होती है इससे त्रिकाल को मत देखो, यह बन्धनरूप है । त्रिकाल से रहित जो चैतन्यतत्त्व है उसके देखने से विभाग कल्पना काल का अभाव हो जाता है और एक सम आत्मा शेष रहता है जिसको वाणीवश कर नहीं सकती और जो असत्य की नाईं निरन्तर स्थिर है उसकी प्राप्ति होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अनामय सिद्धान्त शून्यवादी की नाईं स्थित होता है निष्किञ्चन आत्माब्रह्म होता है अथवा सर्वरूप परम उपशम में लीन होता है और जिसका अन्तःकरण मलीन है और संकल्प में स्थित है उसको ज्यों का त्यों नहीं भासता-जगत् भासता है और जिसकी इच्छा नष्ट हुई है और परमपद का अभ्यास करता है उसको आत्मतत्त्व भासता है जो किसी जगत् के पदार्थ की वाञ्छा करता है और हेयोपादेय फाँसी से बाँधा है वह परमपद नहीं पा सकता जैसे पेट से बाँधा पक्षी आकाशमार्ग में नहीं उड़ सकता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो पुरुष संकल्पकलना संयुक्त है वह मोहरूपी जाल में गिर पड़ता है-जैसे नेत्रों बिना मनुष्य गिर पड़ता है संकल्प कलनाजाल से जिनका चित्त वेष्टित है वह विषयरूपीगढ़े में गिरा है और अच्युत पदवी को प्राप्त नहीं होता । मेरे पितामह कई दिन पृथ्वी में फुर-फुर के लीन हो गये हैं वे बालकवत् नीच थे । जैसे गढ़े में मच्छर लीन हो जाते हैं तैसे ही अज्ञान से वे परमतत्त्व को न जानते थे । भोगों की वाञ्छा जो दुःखरूप है अज्ञानी करते हैं और उससे भाव अभावरूप गढ़ और अन्धकूप में नष्ट होते हैं । और इच्छा और द्वेष से जो उठा है उसके बन्धायमान हुए हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे पृथ्वी में कीट मग्न होते हैं वे जीव उनके तुल्य हैं और जिनकी मृगतृष्णारूप जगत् के पदार्थों में ग्रहण त्याग की बुद्धि शान्त हुई है वे पुरुष जीते हैं, और सब नीच मृतकरूप हैं कहाँ निर्मल और अविच्छिन्नरूप चैतन्य चन्द्रमावत् शीतलता और कहाँ उष्णकाल कलंक संयुक्त चित्त की आस्था । अब मेरे आत्मा को नमस्कार है जो अविच्छिन्न प्रकाशता है और प्रकाश और तम दोनों का प्रकाश रूप है । हे चिदात्मा देव! मुझको तू चिरकाल से प्राप्त होकर परमानन्द हुआ है जो विकल्परूपी समुद्र से मेरा उद्धार किया है । जो तू है, वह मैं हूँ और जो मैं हूँ सो तू है तुझको नमस्कार है । संकल्प विकल्प कलना के नष्ट हुए अनन्तशिव आत्मतत्त्व का चन्द्रमा सदा निर्मल और उदितरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लाद बोले, कि जिनका नाम ‘ॐ’ है वह विकार से रहित ब्रह्म मैं हूँ । जो कुछ जगत् है वह आत्मस्वरूप, सत्य-असत्य से अतीत, चैतन्यस्वरूप और सब जीवों के भीतर है । सूर्यादिक में प्रकाश वही है अग्नि आदिक को उष्णकर्ता वही है और चन्द्रमा में शीत कर्ता वही है । अमृत का स्रवना आत्मा से ही है और इन्द्रियों के भोगों का भोक्ता अनुभवरूप वही है । राजा की नाईं खड़ा बैठा हूँ तो मैं कभी नहीं बैठा और चलता हूँ तो कभी नहीं चलता और न व्यवहार करता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं सदा शान्तरूप कर्ता हूँ किसी से लिपाय मान नहीं होता । त्रिकालों में समरूप हूँ और सर्वदा सर्व अवस्था में पदार्थों के उपजने और मिटने में सदा ज्यों का त्यों हूँ । ब्रह्मा से आदि तृणपर्यन्त सब जगत् में आत्मतत्त्व स्थित है पवन जो स्पन्दरूप है उसमें भी मैं अतिसूक्ष्म स्पन्दरूप हूँ, पर्वत स्थान जो अचल पदार्थ हैं उनसे भी मैं अचल हूँ, आकाश से भी अति निर्लेप हूँ । मन को भी आत्मा चलाता है-जैसे पत्रों को पवन चलाता है और इन्द्रियों को आत्मा फेरता है- जैसे घोड़े को सवार चलाता है । समर्थ चक्रवर्ती राजा की नाईं मैं भोग भोगता हूँ और अपने ऐश्वर्य से आप शोभता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संसारसमुद्र में जरामरणरूपी जल के पार करनेवाला आत्मा है । यह सबसे सुलभ है और अपने आपसे जाना जाता है और बान्धव की नाईं प्राप्त होता है । आत्मा शरीररूपी कमलों के छिद्रों का भँवरा है और बिना खेंचे बुलाये सुलभ आ प्राप्त होता है । जो कोई अल्प भी उसको बुलाता है तो उसी क्षण वह उसके सम्मुख होता है इसमें कोई संशय और विकल्प नहीं । वह निष्कलंक और परम सम्पदावान् है और सदा स्वस्थरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रसदायक पदार्थों में जैसे रस स्वाद है, पुष्पों में सुगन्ध और तिलों मैं तेल है तैसे ही वह देव परमात्मा देहों में स्थित है तो भी अविचार के वश से नहीं जाना जाता, जैसे चिरकाल उपरान्त आया बान्धव अपने आगे आन स्थित हो तो भी उसको नहीं पहिचाना जाता । जब विचार उदय होता है तब आत्मा परमेश्वर को जान लेता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे किसी प्रियतम बान्धव के पाने से आनन्द उदय होता है तैसे ही आत्मदेव के साक्षात्कार से परम आनन्द उदय होता है और सब बान्धवपन नष्ट हो जाता है, जितनी कुछ दुष्ट चेष्टा है उसका अभाव हो जाता है, सब ओर से बन्धन फाँस टूट जाती है, सब शत्रु क्षय हो जाते हैं और आशा चिर नहीं फुरती-जैसे पर्वत को चूहा तोड़ नहीं सकता । ऐसे देव के देखे से सब, कुछ देखना होता है और सुने से सब कुछ सुनना होता है, उसके स्पर्श किये से सब जगत् का स्पर्श होता है और उसकी स्थित से सर्वजगत् स्थित भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जो जाग्रत है सो संसार की ओर से स्वप्न है, उसी जाग्रत् से अज्ञान नष्ट हो जाता है और जितनी आपदाएँ हैं उनका कष्ट दूर हो जाता है ।आत्मा के प्राप्त हुए आत्मामय हो जाता है और वह विस्तृतरूप आत्मा दीपकवत् साक्षीभूत होता है । जगत् की स्थिति में भोगों से राग उठा है, सब ओर से आत्मतत्त्व का प्रकाश भासता है औष भीतर शान्तरूप सबको अनुभव करनेवाला सब देहों में मैं स्थित हूँ । जैसे मिरचों में तीक्ष्णता स्थित है तैसे ही सब जगत् के भीतर बाहर मैं व्याप रहा हूँ ।जो कुछ जगत् के पदार्थ भासते हैं उन सब में ईश्वररूप सत्ता सामान्य स्थित है, आकाश में शून्यता, वायु में स्पन्दता, तेज में प्रकाश, जल में रस, पृथ्वी में कठोरता, चन्द्रमा में शीतलतारूप वही है और सब जगत् में अनुश्यूत एक आत्मतत्त्व ही व्याप रहा है । जैसे बरफ में श्वेत, और पुष्पों में गन्ध है तैसे ही सब देहों में आत्मा व्यापक है

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सर्वगत काल है और सर्वव्यापक आकाश है तैसे ही सब जगत् में आत्मा व्यापक है । जैसे राजा की प्रभुता सबमें होती है तैसे ही मुझसे भिन्न और कोई कलना नहीं है जैसे धूलि को पकड़के आकाश को स्पर्श नहीं कर सकते, कमलों को जल स्पर्श नहीं करता और पाषाण को स्फुरणभ्रम स्पर्श नहीं करता तैसे ही मेरे साथ किसी का सम्बन्ध नहीं स्पर्श करता । सुख दुःख का सम्बन्ध देह को होता है यदि चिरकाल रहे अथवा अबहीं नष्ट हो तो मुझको लाभ हानि कुछ नहीं जैसे दीपक की प्रभा रज्जु से नहीं बाँधी जाती तैसे ही आत्मा किसी से बाँधा नहीं जाता, सब पदार्थों के ग्रहण में अबन्धरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे आकाश किसी से बाँधा नहीं जाता और मन किसी से रोका नहीं जाता तैसे ही परमात्मा को देह इन्द्रिय का सम्बन्ध वास्तव में नहीं होता । यदि शरीर के टुकड़े हो जावें तो भी आत्मा का नाश नहीं होता-जैसे घट फूटे से दूध आदिक पदार्थ नहीं रहता परन्तु आकाश कहीं नहीं जाता वह ज्यों का त्यों ही रहता है तैसे ही देह के नाश हुए प्राणकला निकल जाती है आत्माका नाश नहीं होता और पिशाच की नाई उदय होकर भासता है । जिसका नाम मन है उस मन से जगत् भासित हुआ है और उसी में जड़ शरीर के नाश का निश्चय हुआ है हमारा क्या नाश होता है? जिसके मन से दुःख सुख की वासना नाश होती है सो भोगों से निवृत्त होकर सुख सम्पन्न होता है और ग्रहण करते भोगते अज्ञानी दुःख पाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि आत्मा के अज्ञान से मूढ़ दुःख पाता है । अब मैंने आत्मतत्त्व देखा है, उससे मेरा भ्रम शान्त हो गया है और कुछ भी किसी से मुझको क्षोभ नहीं अब मुझे न कुछ भोगों के ग्रहण करने की इच्छा है और न त्याग की वाच्छा है, जो जावे सो जावे और जो प्राप्त हो सो हो न मुझको देहादि के सुख की अपेक्षा है, न दुःख के निवृत्त की अपेक्षा है सुख दुःख आवे और जावे मैं एकरस चिदानन्दस्वरूप हूँ जिस देह में वासना करने से नाना प्रकार की वासना उपजती है वह देहभ्रम मेरा नष्ट हो गया है वह वासना नहीं फुरती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतने कालपर्यन्त मुझको अज्ञानरूपी शत्रु ने नाश किया था अब मैंने आपको जाना है और अब इसको मैं चूर्ण करता हूँ । इस शरीररूपी वृक्ष में अहंकाररूपी पिशाच था सो मैंने परम बोधरूपी मन्त्र से दूर किया है इससे पवित्र हुआ हूँ और प्रफुल्लित वृक्षवत् शोभता हूँ । मोहरूपी दृष्टि मेरी शान्ति हुई है, दुःख सब नष्ट हुए हैं और विवेकरूपी धन मुझको प्राप्त हुआ है । अब मैं परम ईश्वररूप होकर स्थित हुआ हूँ । जो कुछ जानने योग्य था सो मैंने जाना है और जो कुछ देखने योग्य था वह देखा है । अब मैं उस पद को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ जिसके पाने से कुछ पाने योग्य नहीं रहता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब मैंने आत्मतत्त्व को देखा है, विषयरूपी सर्प मुझको त्याग गया है, मोहरूपी कुहिरा नष्ट हो गया है इच्छा रूपी मृगतृष्णा शान्त हो गई और रागद्वेषरूपी धूलि से रहित सब ओर से निर्मल हुआ हूँ । अब मैं उपशमरूपी वृक्ष से शीतल हुआ हूँ और सब ओर से विस्तृरूप को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । अब मैंने सबसे उचित परमात्म देव को ज्ञान और विचार से पाया है और प्रकट देखा है अधोगति का कारण जो अहंकार है उसको मैंने दूर से त्याग दिया है और अपना स्वभाव रूप जो आत्मभगवान् सनातन ब्रह्म है जो अहंकार के वश विस्मरण हुआ था उसे अब चिरकाल करके देखा है । इन्द्रियरूपी गढ़े में मैं गिरा था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और रागद्वेषरूपी सर्प से दुःख पाकर मृत्यु को प्राप्त हुआ था । मृत्यु की भूमिका टोये बिना तृष्णारूपी करंजुये की कुञ्जों में हैं भ्रमता रहा जहाँ कामरूपी कोयल के शब्द होते थे और जन्मरूपी कूप में दुःख पाता था । सुख के पाने की आशा में डूबा; वासनारूपी जाल में फँसा, दुःखरूपी दावाग्नि में जला और आशारूपी फाँसी से बँधा हुआ मैं कई बार जन्ममरण को प्राप्त हुआ था,क्योंकि अहंकार के वश हुए जन्म मृत्यु को प्राप्त होता है-जैसे रात्रि में पिशाच दिखाई दे और अधीरता को प्राप्त करे तैसे ही मुझको अहंकार ने किया था सो अब परमात्मारूप की मुझको तुमने प्रेरणा की है और अपनी शक्ति विष्णुरूप धारकर विवेक उपदेश किया और जगाया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे देव, ईश्वर! तुम्हारे बोध से अहंकाररूपी राक्षस नष्ट हुआ है । हे विभो! अब मैं उसको नहीं देखता जैसे दीपक से तम नहीं भासता । अहंकाररूपी जो यक्ष था और मन में जो वासना थी वह सब नष्ट हुई है । अब मैं नहीं जानता कि वे कहाँ गये-जैसे दीपक निर्वाण होता है तब नहीं जाता कि प्रकाश कहाँ गया । हे ईश्वर! तुम्हारे दर्शन से मेरा अहंभाव नष्ट हुआ है । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए चोरभय मिट जाता है तैसे ही देहरूपी रात्रि में अहंकार रूपी पिशाच उठा था वह अब नष्ट हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और अब मैं परम स्वस्थ हुआ हूँ । जैसे वानरो से रहित वृक्ष स्वस्थ होता है तैसे ही मैं परम निर्वाण को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । अब मैं सम और शान्त बोध में जागा हूँ और चिरपर्यन्त चोरों से जो घिरा था सो अब छूटा हूँ । अब मेरा हृदय शीतल हुआ है और आशारूपी मृगतृष्णा शान्त हो गई है । जैसे जल से पर्वत की तप्तता मिटे और वर्षा से शीतलता को प्राप्त हो तैसे ही विवेकरूपी विचार से अहंकाररूपी तप्तता दूर हो गई है । अब मोह कहाँ और दुःख कहाँ; आशारूपी स्वर्ग कहाँ और नरक कहाँ; बन्*ध कहाँ और मुक्त कहाँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अहंकार के होने से पदार्थ भासते हैं, अहंकार के गये इनका अभाव हो जाता है । जैसे मूर्ति दीवार पर लिखी जाती है आकाश पर नहीं लिखी जाती तैसे ही अहंकार संयुक्त जो चेतन है वह नहीं शोभता तैसे ही उस में ज्ञान नहीं शोभता जब अहंकाररूपी मेघ का अभाव हो तब तृष्णारूपी कुहिरा भी नहीं रहता और शरत्काल के आकाशवत् स्वच्छ चित्त रहता है । निरहंकाररूपी जल में प्रसन्नतारूपी कमलों से शोभता है । हे आत्मा! तुझको नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इन्द्रियाँरूपी तेंदुये और चित्तरूपी बड़वाग्नि, दोनों जिससे नष्ट भये हैं ऐसे आत्मारूपी समुद्रआत्मा को नमस्कार है; जिससे अहंकार मेघ दूर हुआ है और दावाग्नि शान्त हुई है । ऐसे जो आत्मा नन्दरूपी पर्वत है उस आनन्द के आश्रय मैंने विश्राम पाया है । हे देव! तुमको नमस्कार है । जिसमें आनन्दरूपी कमल प्रफुल्लित हैं और जिससे चित्तरूपी तरंग शान्त हुआ है ऐसा जो मानसरोवर मैं आत्मा हूँ उसको नमस्कार है । आत्मारूपी हंस संवित्*रूपी पंख हैं और हृदयरूपी कमलों से पूर्ण मानसरोवर, पर विश्राम करनेवाले को नमस्कार है । कालरूपी कलना से रहित निष्कलंक, सदा उदितरूप, सब ओर से पूर्ण और शान्त आत्मा तुझको नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं सदा उदित, शीतल हृदय का तम दूर करता, और सर्वव्यापक हूँ, परन्तु अज्ञान से अदृष्ट हुआ था सो उस चैतन्य सूर्य को नमस्कार है । मन के मन से जो उपजे थे वह अब शान्त हुए हैं और मनको मन से और अहं को अहं से छेद के जो शेष रहे सो ही मेरी जय है । भावरूप जो दृश्य पदार्थ हैं उनको आत्मभाव से तृष्णा को तृष्णा के छेद से, अनात्मा को आत्मविचार द्वारा नष्ट किये से और ज्ञान से ज्ञेय को जाने से मैं निरहंकार पद को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ और भाव अभाव क्रिया नष्ट हो गई है । मैं अब केवल स्वस्थित हूँ और निर्भय, निरहंकार, निर्मन, निष्पन्द, शुद्धात्मा हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरा शरीर शव की नाईं स्थित है, लीला करके मैंने अहंकार को जीता है; परम उपशम को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ और परम शान्ति मुझको प्राप्त हुई है मोहरूपी बैताल और अहंकाररूपी राक्षस नष्ट हुए हैं; वासनारूपी कुत्सित भूमिका से मुक्त और विगतज्वर हुआ हूँ और तृष्णारूपी रस्सी से जो बँधा हुआ देहपिंजर था और उसमें अहंकाररूपी पक्षी फँसा था सो तृष्णारूपी रस्सी विवेकरूपी कतरनी से काटी है । अब जाना नहीं जाता कि शरीररूपी पिंजरे से अहंकाररूपी पक्षी कहाँ निकल गया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अज्ञानरूपी वृक्ष में अहंकार रूपी पक्षी रहता था आत्मा के जानने से जाना नहीं जाता कि कहाँ गया? दुराशारूपी दुर्मति ने धूसर किया था, भोगरूपी भस्म ने शुद्ध दृष्टि दूर की थी और वासना से हम मृतक हो गये थे । इतने काल से मैं चित्तकी भूमिका में मिथ्या अहंकार को प्राप्त हुआ था । अब मैं आनन्दित हुआ हूँ आज ही मेरी बड़ी शोभा बढ़ी है, अहंकाररूपी महामेघ नष्ट हुआ है और उसमें तृष्णारूपी श्यामता थी वह नष्ट हुई है । अब मैं निर्मल आकाशवत् शोभता हूँ, अब मैंने आत्म भगवान् देखा है और अपने स्वरूप को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ और अनुभवरूप सदा प्राप्त है । प्रभुता के समूह के आगे अज्ञान अल्परूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रहलाद बोले, हे महात्मा पुरुष! तुझको नमस्कार है । तू सर्वपद से अतीत आत्मा चिर काल में मुझको स्मरण आया है और तेरे मिलने से मेरा कल्याण हुआ है । हे भगवन् तुमको देखकर सब ओर से नमस्कार करता हूँ और हृदय से तुमको आलिंगन करूँगा । त्रिलोकी में तुझसे अन्य बान्धव कोई नहीं । तू सबसे सुखदायक है और सबका तू ही संहार करता और रक्षा करता है और देने और लेनेवाला भी तू ही है । अब तू क्या करेगा और कहाँ जावेगा? तूने अपनी सत्ता से विश्व को पूर्ण किया है और विश्वरूप भी तू ही है । अब सब ओर से मैं तुझको देखता हूँ और मेरे से अनेक जन्म का अन्तर पड़ा था पर अब कल्याण हुआ जो तुझको देखा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तू अत्यन्त निकट है और परम बान्धवरूप है-तुझको नमस्कार है । तू सबका कृतकृत्यरूप कर्त्ता हर्त्ता है और संसार तेरा नृत्य है । हे नित्य , निर्मल स्वरूप! तुझको नमस्कार है । शंख, चक्र, गदा और पद्म के धारनेवाले विष्णु और अर्ध चन्द्रमा के धारनेवाले सदाशिवरूप तुझको नमस्कार है । हे सहस्त्रनेत्र, इन्द्र! तुझको नमस्कार है । पद्मज ब्रह्मा सब देवविद्या का सम्बन्ध तू ही है । तेरे में कुछ भेद नहीं तो तुम्हारे हमारे में भेद कैसे हो? जैसे समुद्र और तरंगों का संयोग अभेद है तैसे ही तेरा और मेरा संयोग अभेद है । तू ही अनन्त और विचित्ररूप है और भाव- अभावरूप जगत् के धरनेवाली नीति है-जो जगत् की मर्यादा करती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे दृष्टारूप! तुझको नमस्कार है । हे सर्वज्ञ! सर्वस्वभावरूप आत्मदेव! जन्मप्रति जन्म मैं बहुत दुःखमार्ग में विचरा हूँ और तेरी माया से चिरकाल दग्ध हुआ हूँ । हे देवेश । देशलोक मैंने अनन्त देखे हैं और दृश्य दृष्टा भी अनेक देखे हैं परन्तु किसी से तृप्त न हुआ । जगत् को जिस और देखूँ उसी ओर से काष्ठ, पाषाण, जल, मृत्तिका आकाश दृष्ट आता था अब मुझे बिना कुछ और दृष्ट नहीं आता अब वाञ्छा किसकी करूँ जब तुझको देखा है और उपलब्धस्वरूप को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । तुझको नमस्कार है । नेत्रों की श्यामता में जो पुतलीरूप स्थित है और रूप को देखता है वह साक्षीभूत भीतर कैसे नहीं देखता? जो त्वचा में स्पर्श करता है और शीत उष्णादिक को जानता है ऐसा सर्व अंगों में व्यापक अनुभवकर्ता है-जैसे तिलों में तेल व्यापक होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसको अनुभव कोई नहीं करता । जो शब्द को श्रवण इन्द्रिय के भीतर ग्रहण करता है उस शब्दशक्ति को जो जाननेवाली सत्ता है और जिसमें शब्दशक्ति का विचार होता है इससे रोम खड़े हो आते हैं सो सत्ता दूर कैसे हो?जो जिह्वा के अग्र में रस स्वाद को ग्रहण करता है उस रस के अनुभव करनेवाली सत्ता दूर कैसे हो? नासा में जो ग्रहणशक्ति है उसको गन्ध आती है उसको अनुभव करनेवाली अल्प सत्ता है सो सम्मुख कैसे न हो? वेदवेदान्त, सप्तसिद्धान्त पुराण और गीता से जो जानने योग्य आत्मा है उसको जब जाना तब विश्राम कैसे न हो? वह तो परावर परमात्मा पुरुष है । जिन भोगों की मैं तृष्णा करता था वह भोग विद्यमान रमणीय हैं तो भी तेरे दर्शन से रस नहीं देते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे स्वच्छरूप निर्मल प्रकाश! तू सूर्यभाव होकर प्रकट हुआ है और तेरी सत्ता से चन्द्रमा शीतल हुआ है, तेरी सत्ता से पृथ्वी स्थित है, सत्ता से देवता आकाशमार्ग में विचरते हैं और तेरी सत्ता से आकाश में आकाशभाव है । मेरी अहंता तेरे में तत्त्व को प्राप्त हुई है, तेरे और मेरे में भेद कुछ नहीं । तुझे और मुझे नमस्कार है । मैं सम, स्वच्छ, साक्षीरूप, निर्विकार और देश, काल पदार्थ के परिच्छेद से रहित हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन जब क्षोभ को प्राप्त होता है तब इन्द्रियों की वृत्ति स्फुरणरूप होती है और प्राण, अपानशक्ति जब उल्लास को प्राप्त होती है तब देहरूपी यन्त्र बहता है उस यन्त्र में चर्म अस्थि आदिक लकड़ियाँ और रस्सी हैं, इन्द्रियरुपी घोड़े हैं और मनरूपी सारथी चलानेवाला है । उस देहरूपी रथ में मैं चेतन रूप स्थित हूँ, परन्तु मैं किसी में आस्था नहीं करता । देह रहे अथवा गिरे मुझको कुछ इच्छा नहीं, मैं अब आत्मलाभ को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ और चिरकाल से पीछे उपशम को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कल्प के अन्त में जगत् शान्ति को प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही दीर्घ संसारमार्ग में चिरकाल तक भ्रमता भ्रमता अब विश्राम को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । जैसे कल्प के अन्त में वायु चलता रह जाता है । हे सर्वरूपात्मा! तुझको नमस्कार है-जो तुझको और मुझको इस प्रकार जानते हैं । हे देव! सम्पूर्ण जगत्*जाल जो विस्तृतरूप है उसका तुमने कदाचित् स्पर्श नहीं किया-तुम्हारी जय हो । जैसे पुष्पों में गन्ध और तिलों में तेल रहता है तैसे ही तुम सब देहों में रहते हो । तुम सर्व जगत् के प्रकाशक दीपक हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उत्पत्ति और प्रलयकर्ता और सदा अकर्तारूप तेरी जय है तेरे परमाणु चिद्*अणु में यह विस्ताररूप जगत् स्थित है जैसे वटभीज में वृक्ष होता है, फिर और में और होता है तैसे ही चिद्*अणु में जगत् है । जैसे आकाश में एक बादल के अनेक आकार दृष्ट आते हैं तैसे ही चित्तकला फुरने से अनेक पदार्थ भ्रमरूप भासते हैं । इस संसार के जो क्षणभंगुररूप पदार्थ हैं इनकी अभावना किये से अब भाव अभाव से रहित भाव को देखता हूँ । मुझे अब यह निश्चय हुआ है कि मान, मद, क्रोध और कलुषता, कठोरता आदिक विकारों में महापुरुष नहीं डूबते पर जिनकी नीच प्रवृत्ति है वे इन दोषों और अवगुणों में डूबते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पूर्व जो मेरी महादुरात्मा नीच अवस्था थी उसको स्मरण करके अब मैं हँसता हूँ कि कौन था और क्या जानता था । मेरे आत्मा! मैं उस पद को प्राप्त हुआ था जहाँ चिन्तारूपी अग्नि की ज्वाला थी और दग्ध हुए जीर्ण संसार के आरम्भ थे पर अब देह रूपी नगर में स्फाररूपी परमार्थ की जय है और अब दुःख ग्रहण कर नहीं सकते । जहाँ दुष्ट इन्द्रियाँरूपी घोड़े और मनरूपी हाथी जाता था उस भोगरूपी शत्रु को अब चारों ओर से भक्षण किया है और निष्कण्टक राजा चक्रवर्ती हुआ हूँ । तू परम सूर्य है और परम आकाश में तेरा मार्ग है, उदय-अस्त से रहित तू नित्य प्रकाशरूप है और सबके भीतर बाहर प्रकाशता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब मैं भोगों को लीलारूप देखता हूँ-जैसे कामी कामिनी को देखे परन्तु इच्छा से रहित हो तैसे ही तू ग्रहण करता है । नेत्ररूपी झरोखे में बैठकर तू रूप विषय को ग्रहण करता है और अपनी शक्ति से इसी प्रकार सब इन्द्रियों में वही रूप धारकर शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गन्ध विषयों को ग्रहण करता है । ब्रह्मकोटर में जो देश है उनमें प्राण अपान शक्ति से तू ही विचरता है, ब्रह्मपुरी में जाता है और क्षण में फिर आताहै और सब जगत् देहों में तू ही विचरता है ।देहरूपी पुष्पों में तू सुगन्ध है, देहरूपी चन्द्रमा में तू अमृत है, देहरूपी वृक्ष में तू रस है और देहरूपी बरफ में तू शीतलता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दूध में घृत, काष्ठ में अग्नि, उत्तम स्वादों में स्वाद,तेज में प्रकाश और सर्व असर्व की सिद्धकला पूर्ण तू ही है और सर्व जगत् का प्रकाशक भी तू ही है ।वायु में स्पन्द, मन में मुदिता और अग्नि में तेज तुझी से सिद्ध है, प्रकाशमें प्रकाश तू है और सब पदार्थों को सिद्धकर्ता दीपक तू है पर लीन हुए से जाना नहीं जाता कि कहाँ गया । संसार में जितने पदार्थ और अहं त्वं आदिक शब्द हैं वे ऐसे हैं जैसे सुवर्ण में भूषण होते हैं सो तूने अपनी लीला के निमित्त किये हैं और आपही प्रसन्न होता है । जैसे मन्द वायु से खण्ड-खण्ड हुए बादल के हाथी आदिक आकार हो भासते हैं तैसे ही तू भौतिक दृष्टि से भिन्न भिन्न रूप भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे देव! ब्रह्मांडरूपी मोती में तू निरिच्छित व्यापक है भूतोंरूपी जो अन्न का तू खेत है और चेतनरूपी रस से बढ़नेवाला है । तू अस्त की नाईं स्थित है अर्थात् इन्द्रियों के विषयों से रहित अव्यक्तरूप है और सब पदार्थों का प्रकाशक है । जो पदार्थ शोभा संयुक्त विद्यमान होता है पर यदि तेरी सत्ता उसमें नहीं होती तो वह अस्त होता है-जैसे सुन्दर स्त्री भूषणों सहित अन्धे के आगे स्थित हो तो वह अस्तरूपी होता है तैसे ही विद्यमान पदार्थ हो और तू न कल्पे तो अस्त हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे दर्पण में मुख का प्रतिबिम्ब होता है उसको देखकर अपनी सुन्दरता बिना कोई प्रसन्न नहीं होता । हे आत्मा! तेरे संकल्प बिना देह काष्ठ लोष्ठवत् होती है । जब पुर्यष्टक शरीर से अदृष्ट होती है तब सुख दुःख आदिक क्रम नष्ट हो जाता है और किसी का ज्ञान नहीं होता-जैसे तम में कोई पदार्थ दृष्टि नहीं आता । तेरे देखने से सुख-दुःख आदिक स्थित होते हैं- जैसे सूर्य की दृष्टि से प्रातःकाल शुक्लवर्ण से प्रकाश आता है । जब अपने स्वरूप को प्राप्त होता है तब अज्ञानरूप सर्वविकार नष्ट हो जाते हैं-जैसे प्रकाश से अन्धकार नष्ट होता है तो पदार्थ ज्यों का त्यों भासता है तैसे ही अज्ञान के नष्ट हुए से आत्मा ज्यों का त्यों भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जो मनरूप तू है तेरे उपजने से सुख-दुःख की लक्ष्मी उपज आती है और तेरे अभाव हुए से सब नष्ट हो जाते हैं । स्वरूप से तू अनामयरूप है और क्षणभंगुर देह में जो मन ने आस्था की है सो महा सूक्ष्म अणु निमेष के लक्ष भाग ऐसा सूक्ष्म है सुख दुःखादिक की भावना करके अनीश्वरता को प्राप्त हुआ है तेरे प्रमाद से फुरनरूप होता है और तेरे देखने से सर्व लीन हो जाते हैं । यह जो पुर्यष्टक तेरारूप है उसके देखने से क्षीण पदार्थ जाति भासि आते हैं-जैसे नेत्रों के खौलने से रूप भासथा है और मन के अन्तर्धान होने से सर्व नष्ट हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और फिर किसी से ग्रहण नहीं होता । जो वस्तु क्षणभंगुर है उससे कुछ कार्य सिद्ध नहीं होता-जैसे बिजली के चमकने से कोई कार्य सिद्ध नहीं होता तैसे ही अन्तर्धान होने से देह से कुछ अर्थ सिद्ध नहीं होता । जो उपजकर तत्काल नष्ट हो जाता है उससे क्या कार्य सिद्ध हो? देहादिक जड़ और नाशवन्त हैं और जो सबको प्रकाशता है वह सदा निर्विकार सच्चिदानन्दरूप है । सुख दुःख आदिक अज्ञानी के चित्त को स्पर्श करते हैं और जिसका समचित्त है उसको स्पर्श नहीं करते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे देव! ये जो सुखदुःख आदिक अविवेक के आश्रय हैं सो अविवेक नष्ट हो गया । तू निरीह निरंश निराकार है और सत्य असत्य से परे भैरवरूप परमात्मा तेरी सदा जय है । तू सर्वशास्त्रों का असि पद है । जात अजातरूप सदा तेरी जय है, तेरे नाश और अविनासरूप की जय है और तेरे भाव और अभावरूप की जय है और जीतने और न जीतने योग्य तेरी जय है । माया हुलास और उपशान्ति को प्राप्त हुआ है तुझको नमस्कार है । हे निर्दोष! तेरे में स्थित होने से मेरे राग द्वेष मिट गये हैं । अब बन्ध कहाँ और मोक्ष कहाँ और आपदा, सम्पदा और भाव-अभाव कहाँ । अब मेरे सर्वविकार शान्त हुए हैं और सम समाधि में स्थित हुआ हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार चिन्तनकर महाधैर्यवान् प्रह्लाद निर्विकार निरानन्द समाधि में ऐसे स्थित हुआ जैसे मूर्ति का पर्वत हो । जब बहुत काल अपने भुवन में सुमेरुवत् समाधि में स्थित रहा तब दैत्य उसको जगाने लगे परन्तु वह न जागा-जैसे समय बिना बीज अंकुर नहीं लेता-और पाँच सहस्त्र वर्ष समाधि में व्यतीत भये पर शरीर उसी प्रकार पुष्ट रहा । दैत्यों के नगर में शान्ति हो गई और वह परमानन्द आत्मा को प्राप्त हुआ, निरानन्द जो प्रकाश है सो प्रकाशमात्र रह गया और कलना सब मिट गई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतनाकाल जब इस प्रकार व्यतीत हुआ तब रसातलमण्डल में राजभय दूर हो गया और छोटे को बड़ा भक्षण करने लगा । निदान दैत्यमणडली की विपर्यय दशा हो गई और निर्बल को बलवान् मारके लूट ले गये । तब अनेक मल्ल मिलकर प्रह्लाद को जगाने लगे पर तो भी वह न जागा-जैसे सूर्यमुखी कमल को रात्रि में भँवरे गुञ्जार करें और तो भी वह प्रफुल्लित नहीं होता, मुँदा ही रहता है । संवित्कला जो चित् धातु हे सो उसके भीतर फुर्ती न भासती थी जैसे मूर्त्तका लीला सूर्यप्रकाश से रहित होता है तैसे ही उसे देखकर दैत्य उद्वेगवान् हुए और जहाँ किसी को सुखदायक देश स्थान मिला वहाँ जा रहे, मर्यादा सब दूर हो गई मत्सर होने लगा और पुरुष स्त्रियाँ रुदन करने और शोकवान् होने लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई मारे जावें, कोई लूटे जावें और कोई व्यर्थ अनर्थ कदर्थ करनेवाले हो गये । सब दैत्यतापरायण हुए बान्धव नष्ट हो गये और उपद्रव उत्पन्न होने लगे । दिशा के मुख अग्निरूप हो गये, देवता आन दिखाई देने लगे और दैत्य निर्बल को बाँध ले जाने लगे । दैत्य मूलभूमि से रहित निर्लक्ष्मी उजाड़ से हो गये और दैत्यपुर में अनीति अकाण्ड उपद्रव हुआ । जैसे कल्प के अन्त में जीव दुख पाते हैं तैसे ही दैत्य दुःख पाने लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार जब दैत्यपुरी की दशा हुई तब सम्पूर्ण जगत्जाल के क्रम पानेवाले विष्णुदेव, जो क्षीरसमुद्र में शेषनाग की शय्या पर शयन करनेवाले हैं, चतुर्मास वर्षाकाल की निद्रा से जागे और बुद्धि के नेत्रों से जगत् की मर्यादा विचारी तो देखा कि पाताल में प्रहलाद दैत्य समाधि में पद्मासन बाँधकर स्थित हुआ है और सृष्टि दैत्यों से रहित हुई है । बड़ा कष्ट है कि अब देवता जीतने की इच्छा से रहित होकर आत्मपद में स्थित हो जावेंगे और जब देवता और दैत्यों का विरोध रहता है तब जीतने के निमित्त याचना करते हैं कि दैत्य नष्ट होवें ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब सब देवता निर्द्वन्द्व रूप होकर परमपद को प्राप्त होवेंगे । जैसे रस से रहित बेलि सूख जाती है तैसे ही अभिमान और इच्छा से रहित देवता जगत् की ओर से सूखकर आत्मपद को प्राप्त होंगे । जब देवताओं के समूह शान्ति को प्राप्त होंगे तब पृथ्वी में यज्ञ तपादिक उत्तम क्रिया निष्फल हो जावेगी न कोई करेगा, न किसी को प्राप्त होगा, और जब पृथ्वी लोक से शुभ से शुभक्रिया नष्ट हुई तब लोक भी नष्ट हो जावेंगे , अकाण्ड प्रलय प्रसंग होगा और सब मर्यादा क्रम जगत् का नष्ट हो जावेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे धूप से बरफ नष्ट होती है तैसे ही जगत् क्रम नष्ट सब नष्ट होवेगा । इसके नष्ट हुए भी मुझको कुछ नहीं, परन्तु मैंने अपनी लीला रची है सो सब नष्ट हो जावेगी । तब मैं भी इस शरीर को त्यागकर परम पद में स्थित हूँगा और अकारण ही जगत् उपशम को प्राप्त होगा, इसमें मैं कल्याण नहीं देखता । जो दैत्यों के उद्वेग से रहित देवता भी शान्त हो जावेंगे तो तप क्रिया नष्ट हो जावेगी और जीव दुःखी होकर नष्ट हो जावेंगे । इससे मैं जगत्कर्म को स्थापन करूँ कि परमेश्वर की नीति इसी प्रकार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब रसातल को जाऊँ और जगत् की मर्यादा ज्यों की त्यों स्थापन करूँ पर जो मैं प्रह्लाद से भिन्नपाताल का राज्य करूँगा तो वह देवताओं का शत्रु होगा इससे ऐसे भी न करूँगा । प्रह्लाद का यह अन्त का जन्म है और परम पावन देह है और कल्प पर्यन्त रहेगी । यह ईश्वर की नीति है सो ज्यों की त्यों है, इससे मैं जाकर दैत्येन्द्र प्रह्लाद को जगाऊँ कि अब वह जागकर जीवन्मुक्त हुआ है दैत्यों का राज्य करे । जैसे मणि मल से रहित प्रतिबिम्ब को ग्रहण करती है तैसे ही प्रह्लाद भी इच्छा से रहितहोकर प्रवर्त्त ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार सृष्टि देवता दैत्यों से संयुक्त रहेगी और परस्पर इनका द्वेष न होगा और मेरी क्रीड़ा (लीला) अच्छी होगी । यद्यपि सृष्टि का होना न होना मुझको तुल्य है तो भी जो नीति है वह जैसे स्थित है तैसे ही रहे । जो वस्तु भाव में तुल्य हो उसका नाश और स्थित में प्रयत्न करना कुबुद्धि है, आकाश के हनन के यत्न के तुल्य है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार चिन्तन कर सर्वात्मा विष्णुदेव अपने परिवार सहित क्षीरसमुद्र से चले-जैसे मेघघटा एकत्र होकर चले-और आकर प्रह्लाद के नगर को प्राप्त हुए । वह नगर मानो दूसरा इन्द्रलोक था और प्रह्लाद के मन्दिर में देखा कि निकट दैत्य थे वे विष्णु जी को दूर से देखकर भाग गये-जैसे सूर्य से उलूकादिक भाग जावें । तब जो मुख्य दैत्य थे उनके साथ विष्णुजी ने दैत्यपुरीमें प्रवेश किया- जैसे तारासंयुक्त चन्द्रमा आकाश में प्रवेश करता है तैसे ही विष्णुजी गरुड़ पर आरूढ़ लक्ष्मी साथ चमर करती और अनेक ऋषि, देव सहित प्रह्लाद के गृह आये । आते ही विष्णुजी ने कहा, हे महात्मापुरुष! जाग! जाग! ऐसे कहकर पाञ्चजन्य शंख बजाया जिससे महाशब्द हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर उस प्रह्लाद के कानों के साथ लगाया और जैसे प्रलयकाल में इकट्ठा मेघ का शब्द हो तैसे ही बड़े शब्द को सुनकर दैत्य पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़े । निदान शनैः शनैः दैत्येन्द्र को जगाया और प्राणशक्ति जो ब्रह्मरन्ध्र में थी वहाँ से विष्णुजी ने उठाई और वह शरीर में प्रवेश कर गई । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए सूर्य की प्रभा वन में प्रवेश कर जाती है तैसे नवद्वारों से प्रवेश कर गई । तब प्राणरूपी तर्पण में चित्तसंवित् प्रतिबिम्बित होकर चैतन्य मुखत्व हुई और मनभाव को प्राप्त हुई और तब जैसे प्रातःकाल में कमल खिल आते हैं तैसे ही उसके नेत्र प्रफुल्लित हों आयें और प्राण और अपान नाड़ी में छिद्रों के मार्ग विचरने लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वायु से कमल स्फुरने लगते हैं तैसे ही मन और प्राणशक्ति से अंग फुरने लगे और जाग जाग शब्द जो भगवान् कहते थे उससे वह जगा और उसने जाना कि मुझको विष्णु भगवान् ने जगाया है और जैसे मेघ का शब्द सुनकर मोर प्रसन्न होता है तैसे वह प्रसन्न हुआ और मन में दृढ़ स्मृति हो आई । तब त्रिलोकी के ईश्वर विष्णुदेव ने, जैसे पूर्व कमलोंद्भव ब्रह्मा से कहा था कि हे साधु! तू अपनी महालक्ष्मी को स्मरण कर कि तू कौन है । समय बिना देह के त्यागने की इच्छा क्यों की थी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो ग्रहण त्याग के संकल्प से रहित पुरुष हैं उनको भाव अभाव के होने में क्या प्रयोजन है? उठकर अपने आचार में सावधान हो, तेरा यह शरीर कल्पपर्यन्त रहेगा और नष्ट नहीं होगा । इस नीति को ज्यों की त्यों मैं जानता हूँ । हे आनन्दित! तू जीवन्मुक्त हुआ राज्य में स्थित हो । हे क्षीणमन! गतउद्वेग तेरा देह कल्पपर्यन्त रहेगा और फिर कल्प के अन्त में तू शरीर त्यागकर अपनी महिमा में स्थित होगा-जैसे घट के फूटे से घटाकाश महाकाश को प्राप्त होता है । अब तू निर्मल दृष्टि को प्राप्त हुआ है; लोकों का परावर तूने देखा है और अब तू जीवन्मुक्त विलासी हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे साधु! द्वादश सूर्य जो प्रलयकाल में तपते हैं उदय नहीं हुए तो तू क्यों शरीर त्यागता है; उन्मत्त पवन जो त्रिलोकी की भस्म उड़ाने वाला वह तो नहीं चला है और देवताओं के विमान उससे नहीं गिरे तू क्यों व्यर्थ शरीर त्यागता है? सब लोगों के शरीर सूखे वृक्ष की मञ्जरीवत् नहीं सूखे; पुष्कर मेघ और वह बिजली फुरने नहीं लगी पर्वत तो युद्ध करके परस्पर नहीं गिरने लगे । अब तक मैं भूतों को खेंचने नहीं लगा लोकों में विचरता हूँ । यह अर्थ है यह मैं हूँ, यह पर्वत है,ये भूतप्राणी हैं, यह जगत् है, यह आकाश है, तू देह मन त्याग; देह को धारे रह । हे साधो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो जीव अज्ञानयोग से शिथिल हुआ है अर्थात् जिसकी देह में आत्मा अभिमान है कि मैं और मम से व्याकुल रहता है और दुःखों से जीर्ण होता है उसको मरना शोभता है । जिसको तृष्णा जलाती है और हृदय में संसारभावना जीर्ण करता है और जिसके मनरूपी वन में चित्तरूपी लता दुःख सुखरूपीपुष्पों से प्रफुल्लित है और उदय होती है उसको मरना श्रेष्ठ है । जो पुरुष अपनी देह में आधि व्याधि दुःखों से जलता है और जिसके हृदय में कामक्रोध रूपी सर्प फुरते हैं और देहरूपी सूखा वृक्ष निष्फल है और चित्त चञ्चल है ऐसी देह के त्यागने को लोक में मरना कहते हैं; स्वरूप से नाश किसी का नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या ज्ञानी का हो क्या अज्ञानी का हो । हे साधो! जिसकी बुद्धि आत्मतत्त्व के अवलोकन से उपशम नहीं होती ऐसा जो यथार्थदर्शी ज्ञानवान् है और जिसका हृदय रागद्वेष से रहित शीतल हुआ है और दृश्यवर्ग को साक्षीभूत होकर देखता है उसका जीना श्रेष्ठ है । जो पुरुष सम्यक् ज्ञान द्वारा हेयोपादेय से रहित है और चेतनतत्त्व में तद्*रूप चित्त हुआ है, जिसने संकल्प मल से रहित चित को आत्मपद में लगाया है और जिस पुरुष को जगत् के इष्ट-अनिष्ट पदार्थ समान भासते हैं और शान्तचित्त हुआ लीलावत् जगत् के कार्य करता है, जो इष्ट-अनिष्ट की प्राप्ति में राग द्वेष नहीं करता, जिसे ग्रहण त्याग की बुद्धि उदय नहीं होती और जिसके श्रवण और दर्शन किये से औरों को आनन्द उपजता है उसका जीना शोभता है । जिसके उदय हुए से जीवों के हृदयकमल प्रफुल्लित होते हैं उसका चिरजीना प्रकाशवान् शोभता है और वही पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रमावत् सफल प्रकाशता है-नीच नहीं शोभते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री भगवान् बोले, हे साधो! यह जो देहसंग दृष्टि आती है उसका नाम जीना कहते हैं और इस देह को त्यागकर और देह में प्राप्त होने का नाम मरना है । हे बुद्धिमान! इन दोनों पक्षों से अब तू मुक्त है, तुझको मरना क्या है जीना क्या है-दोनों भ्रममात्र हैं । इस अर्थ के दिखाने के निमित्त मैंने तुझसे मरना और जीना कहा है कि गुणवानों का जीना श्रेष्ठ है और मूढ़ों का मरना श्रेष्ठ है पर तू न जीता है,न मरेगा । देह के होते हुए भी तू विदेह है और तेरे आकाश की नाईं अंग हैं । जैसे आकाश में वायु नित्य चलता है परन्तु उससे आकाश निर्लेप रहता है तैसे ही तू देह में निर्लेप रहेगा । देह, इन्द्रियाँ, मन आदिक की क्रिया सब तुझसे होती हैं, सबका कर्ता और सत्ता देने वाला तू ही है और स्वरूप से सदा अकर्त्ता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वृक्ष की ऊँचाई का कारण आकाश है तैसे ही तेरे में कर्तव्य है । तू अब जागा है, तूने वस्तु ज्यों की त्यों जानी है और तू अस्ति नास्ति सर्व का आत्मा है यह परिच्छिन्नरूप जो देह है सो अज्ञानी का निश्चय है और यह केवल दुःखों का कारण है । तू तो सर्व प्रकार सर्वात्मा चेतन प्रकाश है, तेरी बुद्धि आत्मपरायण है और तुझको देह अदेह क्या और ग्रहण और त्याग क्या । जो तत्त्वदर्शी पुरुष हैं उनका भावपदार्थ उदय हो अथवा लीन हो और प्रलयकाल का पवन चले तो भी उसको चला नहीं सकता और जिसका मन भाव अभाव से रहित है यह जो पर्वत के ऊपर पर्वत पड़े और चूर्ण हो और कल्प की अग्नि में जलने लगे तो भी अपने आपमें स्थित है-चलायमान नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब भूत स्थित होवें; इकट्ठे नष्ट हो जावें अथवा वृद्ध होवें वह सदा अपने आपमें स्थित है इस देह के नष्ट हुए नाश नहीं होता और विरोधी हुए प्राप्त नहीं होता । इस देह में जो परमेश्वर आत्मा स्थित है वह मैं हूँ मेरा अनात्मा भ्रम नष्ट हो गया है और त्याग मिथ्या कल्पना उदय नहीं होती । जो विवेकी तत्त्ववेत्ता है उसका संकल्पभ्रम नष्ट हो जाता है और जो प्रबुद्ध पुरुष है वह सब क्रिया करता भी अकर्तापद को प्राप्त होता है । वह सर्व अर्थों में अकर्ता, अभोक्ता रहता है और जगत् के किसी पदार्थ की इच्छा नहीं करता । जब कर्तृत्व भोक्तृत्व शान्त होता है तब आत्मपद शेष रहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस निश्चय की दृढ़ता को बुद्धि मान् और मुक्त कहते हैं । प्रबुद्ध पुरुष चिन्मात्ररूप है और सबको अपने वश करके स्थित है, वह ग्रहण किसका करे और त्याग किसका करे । ग्राह्य और ग्राहक शब्द भाव अविद्या है और देह इन्द्रियों से होता है सो ग्रहण करना क्या और त्याग करना क्या? जब ग्राह्य-ग्राहक भाव हृदय से दूर हुआ उसी का नाम मुक्त है । जिसको ऐसी स्थिति उदय होती है वह परमार्थसत्ता में सदा स्थित रहता है और वह पुरुषों में पुरुषोत्तम सुषुप्त की नाईं स्थित है, उसके अंगों की चेष्टा बोध को प्राप्त हुई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

परम विश्रान्तिमान् निरवासनिक पुरुषों की वासना भी जगत् में स्थित दृष्टि आती है और अर्द्ध सुषुप्त की नाईं चेष्टा करते हैं पर वे सब जगत् में आत्मा देखते हैं । वे आत्मविषयिणी बुद्धि से सुखमें हर्षवान् नहीं होते और दुख में भी शोकवान् नहीं होते एकरस आत्मपद में स्थित रहते हैं । नित्य प्रबुद्ध पुरुष कार्यभाव को ग्रहण करता है पर जैसे इच्छा से रहित दर्पण प्रतिबिम्ब को ग्रहण करता है तैसे ही भली बुरी भावना उसको स्पर्श नहीं करती । वह आत्मपद में जाग्रत है और संसार की ओर से सोया है और सुषुप्तिरूप है । जैसे पालने में सोया हुआ बालक स्वाभाविक अंग हिलाता है तैसे ही उसका हृदय सुषुप्तिरूप है और व्यवहार करता है । हे पुत्र! तू अजात परमपद को प्राप्त हुआ है । तू इस देह से ब्रह्मा का एक दिन भोगेगा और इस राजलक्ष्मी को भोगकर फिर अच्युत परमपद को प्राप्त होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! अद्भुत जिसका दर्शन है ऐसे जगत्*रूपी रत्नों के डब्बे विष्णुदेव ने जब शीतलवाणी से इस प्रकार कहा तब प्रहलाद ने नेत्रों को खोलकर धैर्य सहित कोमल वचन और मननभाव को ग्रहण करके देखा और चर्मदृष्टि से बाहर देखा कि बड़ा कल्याण हुआ है । परमेश्वर अपना आपस्वरूप अनन्त आत्मा है और सर्वसंकल्प से रहित आकाशवत् निर्मल है। अब मुझको शोक है, न मोह है और न वैराग से देहत्याग की चिन्ता है जो कुछ कार्य भयदायक होता है सो एक आत्मा के विद्यामान रहते शोक कहाँ, नाश कहाँ, देहरूपी संसार कहाँ, संसार की स्थिति कहाँ, भय कहाँ और अभयता कहाँ, मैं यथाइच्छित अपने आपमें स्थित हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार मैं निर्मल विस्तृतरूप केवल पावन में स्थित हूँ और संसारबन्धन को त्यागकर विरक्त हुआ हूँ । जो अप्रबुद्ध मूढ़ हैं उनकी बुद्धि में हर्ष शोक चिन्ता विकार सदा रहता है । वे देह के भाव में सुख मानते हैं और अभाव में दुःखी होते हैं । यह चिन्तारूपी विष की पंक्ति मूढ़ों को लिपायमान होती है । यह इष्ट है, यह अनिष्टहै, यह ग्रहण करने योग्य है; इस प्रकार मूर्खों के चित्त की अवस्था डोलायमान होती है पण्डितों की नहीं होती । मैं भिन्न हूँ और वह भिन्न है यह अज्ञान से अन्धवासना है, शुद्ध बुद्धि के विद्यमान नहीं रहती जैसे सूर्य की किरणों से रात्रि दूर रहती है तैसे ही यह वासना दूर रहती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह त्याग और यह ग्रहण कीजिये सो मिथ्याचित्त का भ्रम है और उन्मत्त अज्ञानी के हृदय में होता है, ज्ञानवान् के हृदय में यह भ्रम उदय नहीं होता । हे कमलनयन! सर्व तू ही है और विस्तृत आत्मरूप है । हेयोपादेय और द्वैतभाव कल्पना कहाँ है? यह सम्पूर्ण जगत् विज्ञानरूप सत्ता का आभास है । सत्य असत्यरूप जगत् में ग्रहण त्याग किसका कीजिये । केवल अपने स्वभाव से दृष्टा और दृश्य का विचार किया है उसमें मैं प्रथम क्षीण विश्रान्तवान् हुआ था अब भाव अभाव-जग् के पदार्थों से मुक्त हुआ हूँ और हेयोपादेय से रहित आत्म तत्त्व मुझको भासता है और समभाव को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब मुझको संशय कुछ नहीं रहा, जो कुछ करता हूँ वह आत्मा से करता हूँ । त्रिलोकी में तबतक पूजने योग्य है जबतक प्रलय नहीं हुआ इससे मैं आदरसंयुक्त पूजन करता हूँ तुम ग्रहण करो । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार दैत्यराज ने कहकर क्षीरसागर में शयन करनेवाले विष्णु को श्रेष्ठ सुमेरु की मणियों से पूजा और फिर शंख, चक्र, गदा, पद्म आदिक शस्त्रों का पूजन करके गरुड़ की पूजा की और फिर देवता और विद्याधरों की पूजा की । इस प्रकार भगवान् के आत्मस्वरूप का हृदय में ध्यान रखके परिवार संयुक्त पूजन किया, तब लक्ष्मी बोले, हे दैत्येश्वर! तू उठकर सिंहासन पर बैठ, मैं तुझको अपने हाथ से अभिषेक करता हूँ और पाञ्चजन्य शंख बजाताहूँ उसका शब्द सुनकर सब सिद्ध और और देवता आकर तेरा मंगल करेंगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहकर विष्णुजी ने दैत्य को इस भाँति सिंहासन पर बैठाया जैसे सुमेरु पर मेघ आ बैठे और फिर क्षीरसमुद्र और गंगादि तीर्थों का जल मँगाके पाञ्चजन्य बजाया जिसके शब्द से सब सिद्धगण, ऋषि, ब्राह्मण, विद्याधर, देवता और मुनियों के समूह आये और सबने स्तुति की । इस प्रकार अभिषेक देकर मधुसूदन बोले, हे निष्पाप! जब तक सुमेरुके धरनेवाली पृथ्वी और सूर्य चन्द्रमा का मण्डल है तबतक तू इष्ट अनिष्ट में समबुद्धि, वीतराग और क्रोध से रहित होकर राजभोग और राज्य की पालना कर ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुझको पूर्ण भूमिका प्राप्त हुई है उसमें स्थित होकर जैसे प्राप्त हो तैसे ही, हर्ष, शोक और उद्वेग से रहित होकर बिचरो हेयोपादेय से रहित हो तू बन्धवान् न होगा । संसार की स्थिति तूने सब देखी है और सबको जानता है अब मैं तुझको क्या उपदेश करूँ । तू राग द्वेष से रहित होकर राज भोग, अब दैत्यों का रुधिर धरती पर न पड़ेगा अर्थात् देवताओं के साथ विरोध न होगा । आज से देवता और दैत्यों का संग्राम गया । जैसे मन्दराचल से रहित क्षीरसमुद्र शान्तिमान् हुआ था तैसे ही सब जगत् स्वस्थ रहेगा । मोहरूपी तम तेरे हृदय से दूर हुआ है और सदा प्रकाशस्वरूप लक्ष्मी हुई है और अनन्त विलासों को राजलक्ष्मी से भोगता आत्मपद में स्थित रह ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहकर पुण्डरीकाक्ष परिवार संयुक्त चले मानो दूसरी संसार की रचना दैत्य के मन्दिर से चला है । तिस पीछे प्रह्लाद ने पुष्पाञ्जलि दी और क्रम से क्षीरसागर में पहुँचे और देवताओं को बिदा करके आप शेषनाग के आसन पर जैसे श्वेतकमल पर भँवरा बैठे तैसे स्वस्थ होकर बैठे । हे रामजी! यह दृष्टि अज्ञान के सम्पूर्ण मल के नाश करनेवाली है । प्रह्लाद को बोध की प्राप्ति जो अवस्था मैंने तुमसे कही है वह चन्द्रमा के मण्डलवत् शीतल है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो मनुष्य बड़ा पापी हो और इसको विचारे तो वह भी शीघ्र ही परमपद को प्राप्त हो और जो पाप से रहित है उसकी क्या वार्त्ता कहिये केवल सम्यक् विचारकरके पाप नष्ट हो जाता है । वह कौन है जो इन वाक्यों को विचार के परमपद को न प्राप्त हो । हे रामजी! अज्ञानरूप पाप इसके विचार से नष्ट हो जाते हैं और पापों का कारण जो अज्ञान है उसका नाश करनेवाला यह विचार है-इससे विचार का त्याग का त्याग कदाचित् न करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जो प्रह्लाद की सिद्धता कही है इसको जो मनुष्य विचारे उसके अनेक जन्मों के पाप नष्ट हो जावे इसमें कुछ संशय नहीं । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! प्रह्लाद का मन तो परमपद में लग गया था पाञ्चजन्य शब्द से उसको विष्णुजी ने कैसे जगाया? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे निष्पाप, हे रामजी! लोक में मुक्ति दो प्रकार की है एक सदेह और दूसरी विदेह, उनका भिन्न-भिन्न विभाग सुन । जिस पुरुष की बुद्धि देहादिकों से असंसक्त है और जिसको ग्रहण त्याग की इच्छा नहीं और निरहंकार हुआ चेष्टा करता है उसको तुम सदेह मुक्त जानो और देहादिक सब नष्ट हो जावें फिर न जन्म मरण करे उसको विदेह मुक्त जानो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह उस पद को प्राप्त होता है जो अदृश्यरूप है । अज्ञानी की वासना कच्चे बीज की नाईं है जो जन्मरूपी अंकुर को प्राप्त करती है और ज्ञानवान् मुक्त की वासना भूने बीज की नाईं जो जन्मरूपी अंकुर से रहित होती है । विदेह मुक्त की वासना का अंकुर दृष्टि नहीं आता जीवन्मुक्त पुरुष के हृदय में शुद्ध वासना होती है और पावनरूप परम उदारता सत्तामात्र नित्य आत्मध्यान में है और संसार की ओर से सुषुप्ति की नाईं शान्तरूप है । सहस्त्रवर्ष का अन्त हो जावे और शुद्ध वासना का बीज हृदय में हो तो वह पुरुष समाधि से जागेगा वह जीवन्मुक्त है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे प्रह्लाद के हृदय में शुद्ध वासना थी उससे पाञ्चजन्य शंख के शब्द से वह जागा । विष्णुजी सब भूतों के आत्मा हैं जैसे जिसकी इच्छा फुरती है तैसे ही तत्काल होता है और वे सर्वज्ञ और सबके कारण हैं जब विष्णु ने चिन्तना की तब प्रह्लाद जागा । आप अकारण है कोई इसका कारण नहीं यही सब भूतों का कारण है सृष्टि की स्थितिनिमित्त आत्मापुरुष ने विष्णुवपु धारा है और आत्मा के देखने ही से विष्णुजी का दर्शन होता है और विष्णु की आराधना से शीघ्र ही आत्मा का दर्शन होता है

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मा के देखने के निमित्त तुम भी इसी दृष्टि का आश्रय करो । तुम विराट्*रूप हो, इसी दृष्टि से शीघ्र ही आत्मपद की प्राप्त होगी। यह वर्षा काल की नदीवत् संसार असार बादल है सो विचाररूपी सूर्य के देखे बिना जड़ता दिखाता है । विष्णुरूप जो आत्मा है उसकी प्रसन्नता से बुद्धिमान को यह भाव स्वरूप माया नहीं बेधती । जैसे यक्षमाया जैसे यक्षमाया यन्त्रमन्त्रवाले को नहीं बेध सकती तैसे ही आत्मा की इच्छा से यह संसार माया घनता को प्राप्त होती है और आत्मा की इच्छा से निवृत्त होती है । यह संसारमाया ईश्वर की इच्छा से वृद्ध होती है-जैसे अग्नि की ज्वाला वायु से वृद्ध होती है और वायु ही से नष्ट होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना सुनकर रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्, सब धर्मों के वेत्ता! आपके वचन परम शुद्ध और कल्याणस्वरूप हैं जिनकों सुनकर मैं आनन्दवान् हुआ हूँ-जैसे चन्द्रमा की किरणों से औषध पुष्ट होती है-और आपके वचनों के सुनने को, जो पावन और कोमल हैं, जिसकी वाञ्छा है वह पुरुष जैसे पुष्पों की माला से सुन्दर छाती शोभती है तैसे ही शोभता है । हे गुरुजी! आप कहते हैं कि सब कार्य अपने पुरुष प्रयत्न से सिद्ध होते हैं, जो ऐसा है तो प्रह्लाद माधव के वर बिना क्यों न जागा-जब विष्णु ने वर दिया तब उसको ज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ?

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे राघव! प्रह्लाद को जो कुछ प्राप्त हुआ वह पुरु षार्थ से प्राप्त हुआ,पुरुषार्थ बिना कुछ प्राप्त नहीं होता। जैसे तिलों और तेल में कुछ भेद नहीं तैसे ही विष्णु भगवान् और आत्मा में कुछ भेद नहीं । जो विष्णु है वह आत्मा है और जो आत्मा है वह विष्णु है, विष्णु और आत्मा दोनों एक वस्तु के नाम हैं, जैसे विटप और पादप दोनों एक वृक्ष के नाम हैं । प्रह्लाद ने जो प्रथम अपने आपसे अपनी प्रेमशक्ति विष्णुभक्ति में लगाई सो आत्मशक्ति से लगाई, आत्मा से आप ही वर पाया और आप ही विचारकर अपने मन को जीता । कदाचित् आत्मा मैं आप ही अपनी शक्ति से जागता है अथवा विष्णुशक्ति से जागता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! प्रहलाद चिरपर्यन्त आराधना करता प्रतापवान् हुआ । विचार से रहित को विष्णु भी ज्ञान नहीं दे सकता । आत्मा के साक्षात्कार में मुख्य कारण अपने पुरुषार्थ से उपजा विचार है और गौण कारण वर आदिक है, इससे तू मुख्य कारण का आश्रय कर । प्रथम पाँचों इन्द्रियों को वश कर और चित्त को आत्मविचार में लगा । जो कुछ किसी को प्राप्त होता है वह अपने पुरुषार्थ से होता है, पुरुषार्थ बिना नहीं होता । अपने पुरुषार्थ प्रयत्न से इन्द्रियरूपी पर्वत को लाँघे तो फिर संसारसमुद्द से तर जावे और तब परमपद की प्राप्ति हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो पुरुष के प्रयत्न बिना जनार्दन मुक्ति दें तो मृग पक्षियों को क्यों दर्शन देकर उद्धार नहीं करता जो गुरु अपने पुरुषार्थ बिना उद्धार करते तो अज्ञानी अविचारी ऊँट, बैल आदिक पशुओं को क्यों नहीं कर जाते । इससे विष्णु, गुरु इत्यादि और किसी के पाने की इच्छा बुद्धिमान् नहीं करते हैं । अपने मन के स्वस्थ किये बिना परम सिद्धता की प्राप्ति महात्मा पुरुष नहीं जानते । जिन्होंने वैराग्य और अभ्याससे इन्द्रियरूपी शत्रु वश किये हैं वे अपने आपसे उसको पाते हैं और किसी से नहीं पाते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! आपसे अपनी आराधना और अर्चना करो, आपसे आपको देखो और आपसे आपमें स्थित रहो । शास्त्र विचार से रहित मूढ़ों की प्रकृति के स्थिति के निमित्त वैष्णव भक्ति कल्पी है प्रथम जो अभ्यास यत्न का सुख कहा है उससे जो रहित है उसको गौणपूजा का क्रम कहा है, क्योंकि उसने इन्द्रियों को वश नहीं किया और जिसने इन्द्रियों को वश किया उसको भेदपूजा से क्या प्रयोजन है । विचार और उपशम बिना भी विष्णुभक्ति सिद्ध नहीं होती और जब विचार और उपशम संयुक्त हुआ तब कमल और पाषाण में क्या प्रयोजन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे विचार संयुक्त होकर आत्मा का आराधन करो, उसकी सिद्धता से तुम सिद्ध होगे जिसने उसको सिद्ध नहीं किया वह वन का गर्दभ है जो प्राणी विष्णु के आगे प्रार्थना करते हैं वे अपने चित्त के आगे क्यों नहीं करते? सब जीवों के भीतर विष्णुजी स्थित है उनको त्यागकर जो बाहर के विष्णुपरायण हो जाते हैं वे बुद्धिमान् नहीं । हृदयगुफा में जो चेतनतत्व स्थित है वह ईश्वर का मुख्य सनातन वपु है और शंख, चक्र, गदा, पद्म जिसके हाथ में है वह आत्मा का गौणवपु है । जो मुख्य को त्यागकर गौण की ओर धावते हैं वे विद्यमान अमृत को त्यागकर जो साधन से सिद्ध हो उसकी प्राप्ति निमित्त यत्न करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मनरूपी हाथी को जिस पुरुष ने आत्मविवेक से वश नही किया उस अविवेकी चित्त को राग द्वेष ठहरने नहीं देते । जिसके हाथों में शंख, चक्र,गदा, पद्म है उस ईश्वर की जो अर्चना करते हैं व कष्ट तपस्या से पूजन करते हैं, उनका चित्त समय पाकर निर्मलभाव, अभ्यास और वैराग्य को प्राप्त होता है । नित्य अभ्यास से भी चित्त निर्मल होता है तो आत्मफल को प्राप्त होता है, चित्त निर्मल बिना आत्मफल को प्राप्त नहीं होता और जब चित्त निर्मल हुआ तब वैराग्य और अभ्यासवान् होकर आत्मफल का भोगी होता है-जैसे बोया बीज समय पाकर फल देता है तैसे ही क्रम करके फल होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! विष्णुपूजा का क्रम भी निमित्त मात्र है । आत्मतत्त्व के अभ्यासरूपी शाखा से फल प्राप्त होता है और जो सबसे उत्तम परम संपदा का अर्थ है वह अपने मन के निग्रह से सिद्ध होता है । अपने मन का निग्रह करना ही बीज है जो चेतनरूपी क्षत्र से प्रफुल्लित होकर फलदायक होता है । संपूर्ण पृथ्वी की निधि और शिलामात्र बड़ी-बड़ी मीण की होवें तो भी मन के निग्रह के समान नहीं । जैसा दुःख का नाशकर्ता और बड़ा पदार्थ मन का निग्रह है वैसा और कोई नहीं । तब तक जीव अनेक जन्म पाता है तबतक अनउपशम मनरूपी मत्स्य संसारसमुद्र में भ्रमाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ब्रह्मा और महेश को चिरकालपर्यन्त पूजता रहे पर यदि मन उपशम और विचार संयुक्त न हुआ तो देवता कृपालु हों तो भी उसको संसारसमुद्र से नहीं तार सकते । यह जो भावस्वर आकार जगत् के पदार्थ भासते हैं उनको इन्द्रियों से त्याग कीजिये तब जन्म के अभाव का कारण जानिये । विषयों की चिन्तना से रहित होकर, निगमय और सब दुःखों से रहित आत्मसुख मैं स्थित हो और जो सत्तामात्र तत्त्व और सबका साररूप है उसका स्वाद लेकर मनरूपी नदी के पार हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह संसाररूपी माया अनन्त है और किसी प्रकार इसका अन्त नहीं आता । जब चित्त बश हो तब यह निवृत्त हो जाती है, अन्यथा नहीं निवृत्त होती । जितना जगत् देखने और सुनने में आता है वह सब मायामात्र है और मारारूप जगत् भ्रम से भासता है । इस पर एक पूर्व इतिहास हुआ है सो तुम सुनो । हे रामजी! इस पृथ्वी पर कोसल नाम एक देश है जो सुमेरु पर्वतवत् रत्नों से पूर्ण है और जो-जो उत्तम पदार्थ हैं वे सब उस देश में हैं । वहाँ गाधि नाम एक ब्राह्मण जो वेदों में प्रवीण-मानो वेद की मूर्ति था-रहता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बाल्यावस्था से वह वैराग्यादिक गुणों से प्रकाशित भुवन वत् शोभता था । एक समय वह कुछ कार्य मन में धरके तप करने के निमित्त वन में गया और उस वन में एक कमलों से पूर्णताल देख कण्ठपर्यन्त जल में खड़ा होकर तप करने लगा । आठ मास पर्यन्त दिन रात्रि जब जल में खड़ा रहा तो उसके दृढ़ तप को देखकर विष्णु प्रसन्न हुए और जहाँ वह ब्राह्मण तप करता था वहाँ, ज्येष्ठ आषाढ़ की तपी पृथ्वी पर मेघवत् आकर कहा, हे ब्राह्मण जल से बाहर निकल और जो कुछ वाञ्चित फल है वह माँग । तब गादि ने कहा कि हे भगवन्! असंख्य जीवों के हृदयरूपी कमल के छिद्र में आप भँवरे हैं और त्रिलोकीरूपी कमलों के आप तड़ाग हैं आप ऐसे ईश्वर को मेरा नमस्कार है । हे भगवान्! यही इच्छा मुझको है कि आपकी आश्चर्यरूप माया को, जिससे यह जगत् रचा है, किसी प्रकार देखूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब विष्णुजी ने कहा, हे ब्राह्मण! तुम माया देखोगे और देखकर फिर त्याग भी दोगे । ऐसे कहकर जब विष्णु अन्तर्धान हो गए तब ब्राह्मण वर पाकर आनन्द वान् हुआ और जल से निकला जैसे निर्धन पुरुष धन पाकर आनन्दवान् होता है तैसे ही वह ब्राह्मण वर पाकर आनन्दवान् हुआ । चलते बैठते उसकी सुरति विष्णु के वर की ओर लगी रहे और यही विचारे कि मैं माया कब देखूँगा । एक काल में उसी तालाब पर वह स्नान करने लगा और डुबकी मार मन में अघमर्षणमन्त्र कहने लगा (अघमर्षण पापों के नाश करनेवाले मंत्र को कहते) उस मंत्र को जपते जपते जब उसका चित्त विपर्यय होकर निकल गया तब वह गायत्री मन्त्र भूल गया और आपको फिर अपने गृह में स्थित देखा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर उसने आपको मृतक हुआ देखा और देखा कि सब कुटुम्ब के लोग रुदन करते हैं और शरीर की कान्ति ऐसी जाती रही जैसे टूटे कमलों की शोभा जाती रहती है । जैसे पवन के ठहरे से वृक्ष अचल हो जाते हैं तैसे ही अंग अचल हो गया और होठ फटकर विरस हो गये मानो अपने जीने को हँसते हैं । माता गाधि को पकड़े बैठी रही और सब परि वारवाले ऐसे इकट्ठे हुऐ जैसे वृक्षपर पक्षी आन इकट्ठे होते हैं और जैसे पुल के टूटे जल चलता है तैसे ही रुदन करते हैं । फिर बान्धव लोग कहने लगे कि अब यह अमंगलरूप है, इसको जलाना चाहिये । ऐसे कहकर उसे सब जलाने ले चले और चिता में डालके जला दिया और फिर अपने गृह में आकर क्रियाकर्म किया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! उसके उपरान्त वह ब्राह्मण एक देश में चाण्डाल हुआ । उस देश में एक चाण्डालों का ग्राम था वहाँ उसने एक चाण्डाली के गर्भ में, श्वान की विष्ठा में कृमिवत् प्रवेश हुए देखा और समय पाकर भग से बाहर निकला-जैसे पक्का फल वृक्ष से गिरता है, तो वहाँ वह बहुत सुन्दर बालक जन्मा और चाण्डाली इससे प्रीति करने लगी । इस प्रकार दिन दिन बढ़ने लगा जैसे छिटा वृक्ष बढ़ जाता है । निदान वह बारह वर्ष का होके फिर सोलह वर्ष का हुआ तब श्वानों को साथ लेकर वन में जावे और मृगों को मारे और इसी प्रकार बहुत स्थानों में बिचरे । फिर उसका विवाह हुआ तब उसने यौवन अवस्था को यौवन में व्यतीत किया और बहुत बड़ा कुटुम्बी हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर जब वृद्ध होकर शरीर जर्जरीभूत हो गया तो तृणों की कुटी बनाकर जा रहा-जैसे मुनिश्वर रहते हैं । देववशात् वहाँ दुर्भिक्ष पड़ा और इसके बान्धव क्षुधा से मरने लगे तब वहाँ से अकेला निकला और बहुतेरे स्थान लाँघता हुआ क्रान्त देश में पहुँचा । उस सुन्दर देश का राजा मर गया था और उसके मन्त्रियों ने एक बड़े हाथी को इस निमित् छोड़ा था कि जो कोई पुरुष इसके मुख से लगे उसको राजा कीजिये यह राजा मार्ग में चला जाता था उस हाथी को देखा कि बहुत सुन्दर चरणों से सुमेरु पर्वतवत् चला आता है । जब निकट आया तब उसने इसको शीश पर ऐसे चढ़ा लिया जैसे सूर्य को सुमेरु शीश पर बैठा लै ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसके हाथी पर आरूढ़ होते ही नगारे और तुरिया बजने लगे और बड़े शब्द होने लगे-मानो प्रलय काल के मेघ गरजते हैं, भाट आदिक आनकर स्तुति करने लगे और हाथी पर बैठे से इसके मुख की शोभा और ही हो गई । निदान सेना सहित राजा ऐसा शोभायमान हुआ जैसे तारों में चन्द्रमा शोभता है और अन्तः पुर में जाकर रानियों में बैठा और सब रानियाँ और सहेलियाँ इसके निकट आईं और इससे मिलने लगीं । सहेलियों ने स्नान कराके, नाना प्रकार के हीरे, मोती, भूषण और सुन्दर वस्त्र पहिराये । निदान सब प्रकार सुशोभित होकर राज्य करने लगा और सब स्थान और सब देशों में इसकी आज्ञा चलने लगी । और सब लोग इससे भय पावें । वहाँ वह बड़े तेज और लक्ष्मी से सम्पन्न हुआ और तेजवान् होकर विचरने लगा जैसे वन में सिंह विचरता है और हाथी पर चढ़कर शिकार खेलने जाता था । वहाँ उसका नाम गालव हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार लक्ष्मी पाकर वह आनन्दवान् हुआ और जैसे पूर्ण मासी का चन्द्रमा शोभता है तैसे ही शोभित हुआ । जब आठ वर्ष पर्यन्त इस प्रकार राज्य किया तब एक दिन उसके मन में संकल्प फुरा कि मुझको वस्त्र और भूषणों के पहिरने से क्या है और इनकी सुन्दरता क्या है, मैं तो राजाधिराज हूँ और अपने तेज से तेजस्वी शोभायमान हूँ । हे रामजी! ऐसे विचारकर उसके भूषण उतार डाले, शुद्ध श्याम मूर्ति होकर स्थित हुआ और जैसे प्रातःकाल में तारागणों से रहित श्याम आकाश होता है तैसे ही होकर फिर अपनी चाण्डाल अवस्था के वस्त्र पहिन अकेला निकल कर बाहर डेवढ़ी पर जा खड़ा हुआ । निदान उस देश के बड़े चाण्डाल जिसको यह दुर्भिक्ष से छोड़ आया था उस मार्ग में आ निकले, उनमें एक चाण्डाल तन्द्री हाथ में लिये आता था उसने राजा को देखकर पहिचाना और श्यामवत् राजा के सम्मुख आकर कहा, हे भाई! इतने काल तू कहाँ था? हमको छोड़कर यहाँ आकर सुख भोगने लगा है?

----------


## ravi chacha

हे भाई! यहाँ के राजा ने तुझको सुखी किया होगा, क्योंकि तू गाता भला है? राजा को राग प्यारा होता है और तू कोकिला की नाईं गाता है । इस कारण प्रसन्न होकर उसने तुझे बहुत धन दिया होगा । अथवा किसी और धनी ने तुझसे प्रसन्न होकर मन्दिर और धन दिया होगा । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार वह चाण्डाल मुख से कहता और भुजा फैलाता इसके सम्मुख चला और यह नेत्रों और हाथों से उसको संकेत करे कि चुप रह, पर वह चाण्डाल कुछ न समझे सम्मुख होकर चला ही आवे । ज्यों-ज्यों वह पास आता था त्यों-त्यों राजा की कान्ति घटती जाती थी कि इतने में झरोखों में सहे लियों ने देखा और देखकर विचार किया कि यह राजा चाण्डाल है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे विचारकर वे महाशोक को प्राप्त हुई और कहने लगीं कि हमको बड़ा पाप हुआ कि इसके साथ हमने स्पर्श और भोजन किया । इस शोक से सबकी कान्ति नष्ट हो गई जैसे बरफ पड़ने से कमलपंक्ति की कान्ति जाती रहती है और जैसे वन में अग्नि लगने से वृक्षों की कान्ति जाती रहती है तैसे ही उनकी कान्ति जाती रही । सब नगरवासी भी यह सुनकर शोकवान् हुए और हाय-हाय शब्द करने लगे । जब वह चाण्डाल राजा अपने अन्तःपुर में आया तो उसको देख करके सब भागे और निकट कोई न आता था । जैसे पर्वत में अग्नि लगे तो वहाँ से पशु-पक्षी भाग जाते हैं तैसे ही चाण्डाल राजा के निकट कोई न आवे । उस देश में जो बुद्धिमान पण्डित थे उन्होंने विचार किया कि बड़ा अनर्थ जो इतने काल तक चाण्डाल राजा से जिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमको बड़ा पाप लगा है इसलिए इस पाप का और पुरश्चरण कोई नहीं, हम सब ही चिता बनाके अग्नि में प्रवेश कर जल मरेंगे तब यह पाप निवृत्त होगा । हे रामजी! ब्राह्मण और क्षत्रियों ने यह विचार करके चिता बना पुत्र, कलत्र और बान्धवों को छोड़कर चिता में प्रवेश करने लगे और जैसे दीपक में पतंग प्रवेश करें तैसे ही जलने लगे । जैसे आकाश में तारे इष्ट आवें तैसे ही चिता का अनेक चमत्कार दृष्ट आता था और धुवें से अन्धकार हो गया । कोई धर्मात्मा मनुष्य अपनी इच्छा से जलें और जो अपनी इच्छा से न जले उनको और ले जलावें । चाण्डाल राजा ने विचारा कि मुझे एक के निमित्त इतने नगरवासी व्यर्थ जलते हैं, इस संसार में उसका जीना श्रेष्ठ है जिसमें शोभा उत्पत्ति हो और जिसके जीने से पाप की उत्पत्ति हो उसका मरना श्रेष्ठ है । हे रामजी! ऐसे विचार कर उस राजा ने भी चिता बनाई और जैसे दीपक में पतंग प्रवेश करता है तैसे ही प्रवेश कर गया । जब अग्नि का तेज शरीर में लगा तब गाधि का शरीरजो तालाब में डुबकी लगाये था काँपा और जल से बाहर शीश निकाला परन्तु सावधान न हुआ । इतना कहकर बाल्मीकिजी बोले कि जब इस प्रकार वशिष्ठजी ने कहा तब सूर्य अस्त हुआ सब सभा परस्पर नमस्कार करके स्थान को गई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह ब्राह्मण कई दिन वहाँ रहा । सन्ध्यादिक कर्म और मन्त्रजाप दोनों इकट्ठे करें और रात्रि को पत्तों की शय्या बनाकर शयन करें । एक रात्रि के समय शय्या पर बैठै दोनों चर्चा वार्त्ता करते थे को प्रसंग पाकर गाधि ने पूछा , हे ब्रह्मण! तेरा शरीर जो ऐसा कृश और थका हुआ है इसका क्या कारण है । उसने कहा, हे साधो! जो कुछ तूने पूछा है सो मैं कहता हूँ, हम सत्यवादी हैं-जैसे वृत्तान्त हुआ है सो सुन । एक काल में मैं देशान्तर फिरता फिरता उत्तर दिशा की ओर गया और क्रान्तदेश में जा पहुँचा और वहाँ रहने लगा । वहाँ के गृहस्थ भली प्रकार मेरी टहल करें और उनके भले भोजन और वस्त्रों से मैं प्रसन्न हो रसास्वाद से मेरा चित्त मोह गया । एक दिन मेरे मुख से यह शब्द निकला कि यहाँ के लोग बहुत श्रद्धावान और दयावान् हैं तब जो लोग पास बैठै थे कहने लगे, हे साधो! आगे यहाँ दया धर्म बहुत था अब कुछ कम हो गया है तब मैंने पूछा कि क्यों? तब उन्होंने कहा कि इस देश का राजा मृतक हुआ तब एक चाण्डाल राजा हुआ था । प्रथम किसी ने न जाना और वह आठ वर्ष पर्यन्त राज्य करता रहा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब उसकी वार्त्ता प्रकट हुई कि यह चाण्डाल है तब देश के रहने वाले ब्राह्मण क्षत्रिय चिता बना करके जल मरे और फिर राजा भी जल मरा । ऐसा पाप इस देश में हुआ है इस कारण दया धर्म कुछ कम हो गया है । हे ब्राह्मण! जब मैंने इस प्रकार नगर वासियों से सुना तब मैं बहुत शोकवान हुआ और वहाँ से यह विचारता चला कि हाय हाय मैं बड़े पापी देश में रहा हूँ । ऐसे विचार कर मैं प्रयागादि तीर्थों पर चला और तीर्थ करके कृच्छ और चान्द्रायण व्रत करे अर्थात् कृष्णपक्ष में एक एक ग्रास घटाता जाऊँ और जब अमावस्या आवे तब निराहार रहूँ और जब शुक्लपक्ष आवे तब एक एक ग्रास बढ़ाता जाऊँ और पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रमा के कला से बढ़ाना और कला के घटने से घटाना इस प्रकार मैंने तीन कृच्छ चान्द्रायण किये हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वहाँ से चलते चलते आश्रम पर आकर व्रत खोला है । हे साधो! इस निमित्त मेरा शरीर कृश और निर्बल हुआ । हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार ब्राह्मण ने कहा तब गाधि विस्मय को प्राप्त हुआ कि मैं जानता था कि मुझको भ्रम ऐसा हो गया है सो इसने प्रत्यक्ष वार्त्ता कह सुनाई । ऐसे विचारकर फिर गाधि ने पूछा और फिर उसने ऐसे ही कहा तब सुनकर आश्चर्यवान् हुआ । जब रात्री व्यतीत हुई और सूर्य उदय हुआ तब सन्ध्या आदिक कर्म किये और फिर एकान्तमें विचारने लगा कि मैंने कैसा भ्रम देखा है और ब्राह्मण ने सत्य कैसे देखा, इससे अब उस देश को चलकर देखूँ जहाँ मुझको चाण्डाल का शरीर हुआ था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इस प्रकार विचारकर मनोराज के भ्रम को देखने को गाधि ब्राह्मण चला और चलता चलता उस देश में जा पहुँचा जैसे ऊँट काँटों को ढूँढ़ता कण्टकों के वन में जाता है तैसे ही यह जब चाण्डालों के स्थानको प्राप्त हुआ तब चाण्डालों के स्थान देखे और जहाँ अपना स्थान था उसको देखा और अपनी खेती लगाने का स्थान देखा कि कुछ बेल खड़ी है और कुछ गिर गई है और पशु के हाड़ चर्म जो अपने हाथ से डाले थे वे प्रत्यक्ष देखे और आश्चर्यवान् हुआ कि हे देव! क्या आश्चर्य है कि चित्त का भ्रम मैंने प्रत्यक्ष देखा । जो बालक अवस्था में क्रीड़ा करने के और भोजन और मद्य पीने के और पात्र इत्यादिक जो खान पान भोग के स्थान थे वह प्रत्यक्ष देखे और महावैराग्य को प्राप्त हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ग्रामवासी मनुष्यों से भी पूछा कि हे साधो! यहाँ एक चाण्डाल बड़े श्याम शरीर वाला हुआ था तुमको भी कुछ स्मरण है? हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार ब्राह्मण ने पूछा तब ग्रामवासियों ने कहा, हे ब्राह्मण! यहाँ एक कटजल नाम चाण्डाल क्रम करके बड़ा हुआ, फिर उसका विवाह हुआ और बेटे बेटी परिवार सहित बड़ा कुटुम्बी हुआ । फिर जब वृद्ध हुआ तो देव संयोग से अकेला कहीं चला गया और जाता जाता कान्तदेश में वहाँ के राजा के मरने के कारण वहाँ का राज उसको मिला और आठ वर्ष पर्यन्त राज करता रहा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब नगरवासियों ने सुना कि यह चाण्डाल है तब वह बहुत शोकवान् हुए और चिता बनाकर जल मरे । इस प्रकार सुनकर गाधि बहुत आश्चर्यवान् हुआ और एकसे सुनकर और से पूछा उसने भी इसी प्रकार कहा । ऐसे बारम्बार लोगों से पूछता रहा और एक मास वहाँ रह फिर आगे चला और नदियाँ, पहाड़, देश, हिमालय पर्वतों की उत्तर दिशा क्रान्त देश में पहुँचा । जिन स्थानों का वृत्तान्त सुना था सो सबही देखे । जहाँ सुन्दर स्त्रियाँ थीं और जहाँ चमर झूलते थे उनको प्रत्यक्ष देखा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर नगरवासियों से पूछा कि यहाँ कोई चाण्डाल राजा भी हुआ है, तुमको कुछ स्मरण है तो मुझसे कहो । नगरवासियों ने कहा, हे साधो! यहाँ का राजा मर गया था और मन्त्रियों ने एक हाथी छोड़ा था कि जो कोई मनुष्य इस हाथी के सम्मुख आवे उसको राजा करे । जब वह हाथी चला तब उसके सम्मुख एक चाण्डाल आया । और हाथी ने जब उस चाण्डाल को शीश पर चढ़ा लिया तब और विचार किसी ने न किया और उसको राजतिलक दिया । आठवर्ष पर्यन्त वह राज करता रहा पीछे जब उसके बान्धव आये और उससे चर्चा करने लगे तब सहेलियों ने ऊपर से देखा कि यह चाण्डाल है । ऐसे देख उन्होंने उसका त्याग किया और विचारवान् लोग जो उसके साथ चेष्टा करते थे उसे चाण्डाल जानकर जल मरे और वह राजा भी आपको धिक्कार कर जल मरा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब उसको बारहवर्ष मृत्यु पाये व्यतीत हुए हैं । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार सुनके गाधि ब्राह्मण आश्चर्य को प्राप्त हुआ कि कहाँ मैं जल में स्थित था और कहाँ इतनी अवस्था देखी । ऐसे विचार करता था कि इतने में पूर्व का वृत्तान्त स्मरण आया कि यह आश्चर्य भगवान्* की माया है । मैंने वर माँगा था इस माया से इतना भ्रम देखा है । यह आश्चर्य है कि यहाँ दो मुहूर्त्त बीते हैं और वहाँ स्वप्नभ्रम की नाईं इतना काल मुझको भासित हुआ और सत्यसा स्थित हुआ है सो बड़ा आश्चर्य है । इससे संशय निवृत्त करने के निमित्त फिर उन विष्णुजी का ध्यान करूँ जिनकी माया से मैंने इतना भ्रम देखा है, और कोई इस संशय को दूर नहीं कर सकता

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इस प्रकार विचारकर गाधि ब्राह्मण फिर पहाड़ की कन्दरा में जाकर तप करने लगा और केवल एक अञ्जली जल पान करे और कुछ भोजन न करे । इस प्रकार डेढ़ वर्ष पर्यन्त उसने तप किया तब त्रिलोकी के नाथ विष्णु भग वान् प्रसन्न होकर उसके निकट आये और कहा, हे ब्राह्मण! मेरी माया को देख जो जगत् जाल की रचनेवाली है । अब और क्या इच्छा करता है? हे रामजी! जब विष्णु भगवान् ने ऐसे कहा तब ब्राह्मण इस प्रकार बोला जैसे मेघ को देखकर पपीहा बोलता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे भगवन तेरी माया तो मैंने देखी परन्तु एक संशय मुझको है कि यह जो स्वप्नभ्रम की नाईं मैंने देखा इसमें काल की विषमता कैसे हुई कि यहाँ दो मुहूर्त व्यतीत हुए हैं और वहाँ चिरकालपर्यन्त भ्रमता रहा और उन झूठे पदार्थों को जाग्रत में प्रत्यक्ष कैसे देखा? श्रीभगवान् बोले, हे ब्राह्मण! और कुछ नहीं तेरे चित्त ही का भ्रम है । जिसके चित्त में तत्त्व की अदृष्टता है उसको यह चित्तभ्रम होता है । और वह क्या भ्रम था, जितना कुछ जगत् प्रत्यक्ष देखता है वह तेरे मन में स्थित है । पृथ्वी आदिक तत्त्व कोई नहीं, जैसे बीज के भीतर फूल, फल, पत्र होते हैं तैसे ही पृथ्वी, जल, तेज, वायु, आकाश जो पाँच भौतिक हैं वह सब विस्तार चित्त में स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वृक्ष का विस्तार बीज में दृष्टि नहीं आता पर जब बोया हुआ उगता है तब विस्तार से दृष्टि आता है, तैसे ही जब चित्त ज्ञान में लीन होता है तब जगत् नहीं भासता और जब स्पन्द रूपहोता है तब बड़े विस्तारसंयुक्त भासता है । हे ब्राह्मण! जो कुछ जगत् देखता है वह सब चित्त का भ्रम है । जैसे एक कुलाल घटादिक वासन उत्पन्न करता है तैसे ही एक चित्त ही अनेक भ्रमरूप पदार्थों को उत्पन्न करता है और जो चित्त वासना से रहित है उससे भ्रमरूप पदार्थ कोई नहीं उपजता । इससे चित्त को स्थित कर । हे ब्राह्मण! इस चित्त में कोटि ब्रह्माण्ड स्थित हैं । जो तुझको चाण्डाल अवस्था का अनुभव हुआ तो इस में क्या आश्चर्य हुआ और तू कहता है कि मैंने बड़ी आश्चर्यरूप माया देखा है सो उसको ही माया कहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब जो तुझको विद्यमान भासता है वह सब ही माया है । जो तुझको अपने गृह में अनुभव हुआ था और चाण्डाल के गृह में जन्म लिया, कुटुम्बी हुआ और राज किया, फिर चिता में जला, फिर अतिथि ब्राह्मण से मिला, फिर जाकर सब स्थान देखे सो भी माया थी । जैसे इतना भ्रम तूने माया से देखा तैसे ही यह फैलाव भी सब माया है । हे साधो! जैसे स्वप्न में नाना प्रकार के पदार्थ भासते हैं और जैसे मदिरापान करनेवाले को पदार्थ भ्रमते दिखते हैं तैसे ही जगत भी भ्रम से भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे नौका पर बैठे को तटवृक्ष भ्रमते भासते हैं तैसे ही यह जगत् भी भ्रममात्र भासता है और चित्त के स्थित करने से जगत्*भ्रम नष्ट हो जावेगा-अन्यथा निवृत्त न होवेगा । जैसे पत्र, फूल, फल टास काटने से वृक्ष नष्ट नहीं होता जब मूल से काटिये तब नष्ट हो जाता है तैसे ही जब जगत्*भ्रम का मूल चित्त ही नष्ट हो जावेगा तब संपूर्ण भ्रम निवृत्त हो जावेगा । यह चित्त का नाश होना क्या है? चित्त की दैत्यता जो दृश्य की ओर धावती है वही जगत् का बीज है, जब यही चैत्यता दृश्य की ओर फुरने से रहित हो तब जगत्*भ्रम भी मिट जावेगा और जगत् की ओर फुरना तब मिटे जब जगत् को मायामात्र जानोगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे साधो! यह सब जगत् मायामात्र है, कोई पदार्थ सत्य नहीं । जैसे वह भ्रम मायामात्र भासित है तैसे ही यह भी सब माया मात्र जानो । इससे इस भ्रम को त्यागकर अपने ब्राह्मण के कर्म करो । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहकर जब विष्णुदेव उठ खड़े हुए तब गाधि और ऋषीश्वर जो वहाँ थे उन्होंने विष्णु की पूजा की और विष्णु क्षीरसमुद्र को गये । तब वह ब्राह्मण फिर उसी भ्रम को देखने चला । निदान वह फिर क्रान्तदेश में गया और उसको देखकर आश्चर्यवान् हुआ । विष्णु मायामय कहते थे जो कुछ मैंने भ्रम में देखा था सोई प्रत्यक्ष देखता हूँ । ऐसे विचार कर फिर कहा कि जो इस संशय को और कोई दूर नहीं कर सकता इससे फिर मैं विष्णु की आराधना करूँगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इस प्रकार विचारकर गाधि फिर पहाड़ की कन्दरा में जाकर तप करने लगा तब थोड़े काल में विष्णु भगवान् प्रसन्न होकर आये और जैसे मेघ मोर से कहे तैसे ही ब्राह्मण से बोले, हे ब्राह्मण! अब क्या चाहता है? तब गाधि ने कहा, हे भगवन्! तुम कहते हो सब भ्रम मात्र है और यह तो प्रत्यक्ष भासता है । जो भ्रम होता है सो प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव नहीं होता और मैंने फिर वह स्थान देखे और थोड़े काल से बहुत काल देखने का मुझको संशय है सो दूर करो । हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार गाधि ने कहा तब भगवान् ने कहा, हे ब्राह्मण! जो कुछ तुझको यह भासता है वह सब माया मात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और जिस प्रकार तुझको यह भासता है वह सब मायामात्र है । जिस प्रकार तुझको यह अनुभव हुआ है वह सुन हे ब्राह्मण! कण्टकजल नाम चाण्डाल एक चाण्डाल के गृह में उत्पन्न हुआ था और क्रम से बड़ा होकर बड़ा कुटुम्बी हुआ । फिर वहाँ दुर्भिक्ष पड़ा तब उस देश को त्यागकर क्रान्त देश का राजा हुआ । फिर लोगों ने सुना तब सबही अग्नि में जले और वह चाणडाल आप भी अग्नि में जला । वह कण्टकजल चाण्डाल और था, वह अवस्था उसकी हुई थी और वही प्रतिभा तुमको आन फुरी है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसी अवस्था उसकी हुई थी सो तेरे चित्त में आन फुरी, इस कारण तूने जाना कि यह अवस्था मैंने देखी है । हे साधो! अकस्मात् ऐसे भी होता है कि और की प्रतिभा और को फुर आती है । कहीं अन्यथा भी होती है, कहीं एक जैसी भी होती है, इस भ्रम का अन्त लेना नहीं बनता, क्योंकि यह चित्त के फुरने से होती है । जब चित्त आत्मपद में स्थित होता है तब जगत्*भ्रम निवृत्त हो जाता है । काल की विषमता भी होती है-जैसे जाग्रत की दो घड़ी में अनेक वर्षों का स्वप्न देखता है तैसे ही यह सब चित्त का भ्रम जान! तू इस भ्रम को न देख, चित्त को स्थित करके अपने ब्राह्मण का आचार कर।हे रामजी! ऐसे कहकर विष्णु गुप्त हो गये परन्तु ब्राह्मण का संशय दूर न हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह मन में विचारे कि और की प्रतिभा मुझको कैसे हुई यह तो मैंने प्रत्यक्ष भोगी है और जाकर देखी है यह और की वार्त्ता कैसे हो आँखों से नहीं देखी होती उसका अनुभव भी नहीं होता और मैंने तो प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव किया है । ऐसे ऐसे विचारकर फिर वही स्थान देखे और आश्चर्यवान् हुआ फिर विचार किया कि यह मुझको बड़ा संशय है इसके दूर करने का उपाय भगवान् से पूछूँ । हे रामजी! ऐसे चिन्तन कर फिर तप करने लगा और जब कुछ काल पहाड़ की कन्दरा में तप करते बीता तब फिर विष्णु ने आकर कहा, हे ब्राह्मण! अब तेरी क्या इच्छा है?

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे जब विष्णु ने कहा तब गाधि ब्राह्मण बोला, हे भगवन्! तुम कहते हो कि यह और की प्रतिमा तुझको फुर आई है और अपनी होकर भासती है और काल की विषमता भी भासती है । यह संशय जिस प्रकार मेरे चित्त से दूर हो सो उपाय कहो । और मेरा प्रयोजन कुछ नहीं है केवल यह भ्रम निवृत्त करो । श्रीभगवान् बोले, हे ब्राह्मण! यह जगत् सब मेरी माया से रचा है इससे मैं तुझको सत्य क्या कहूँ । जो कुछ तुझको भासता है वह सब मायामात्र है और चित्त के भ्रम से भासता है । उस चाण्डाल की अवस्था तेरे चित्त में भासि आई थी । जैसे किसी को भ्रम से रस्सी में सर्प भासे इसी प्रकार औरों को भी रस्सी में सर्प भासता है तैसे ही प्रतिभा तुझको भासि आई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

काल का रूप आकार कुछ नहीं पर काल भी तुझको एक पदार्थ की नाईं फुर आया है । चित्त में पदार्थ काल से भासते हैं और काल पदार्थों से भासता है । अन्यान्य न्यून अधिक जो भासता है सो स्वप्न की नाईं है-जैसे जाग्रत के एक मुहूर्त में स्वप्न के अनन्तकाल का अनुभव होता है । यह चित्त का फुरना जैसे जैसे फुरता है तैसे तैसे हो भासता है, रोगी को थोड़ा काल भी बहुत भासता है और भोगी को बहुत काल भी थोड़ा भासता है । हे साधो! जो नहीं भोगा होता उसका भी अनुभव होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे त्रिकालदर्शी को भविष्यत् वृत्तान्त भी वर्तमान की नाईं भासता है, तैसे ही तुझको भी अनुभव हुआ है । एक ऐसे भी होता है कि प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव किया विस्मरण हो जाता है । यह सब मायारूप चित्त का भ्रम है । जब तक चित्त आत्मपद में स्थित नहीं हुआ तब तक अनेक भ्रम भासते हैं और जब चित्त स्थित होता है तब भ्रम मिट जाता है और तब केवल एक अद्वैत आत्म तत्त्व ही भासता है जैसे सम्यक् मन्त्र का पाठकर ओलों का मेघ नष्ट हो जाता है- असम्यक् मन्त्र से नष्ट नहीं होता तैसे ही तेरा चित्त अबतक वश नहीं हुआ । चित्त को आत्मपद में लगाने से सब भ्रम निवृत्त हो जावेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अहं त्वं आदिक जो कुछ शब्द हैं वे अज्ञानी के चित्त में दृढ़ होते हैं, ज्ञानवान् इनमें नहीं फँसता । हे साधो! जो कुछ जगत् है सो अज्ञान से भासता है और आत्मज्ञान हुए से नाश होजाता है । जैसे जल में तूम्बी नहीं डूबती तैसे ही अहं त्वं आदिक शब्दों में ज्ञानवान नहीं डूबता । सब शब्द चित्त में वर्तते हैं सो ज्ञानी का चित्त अचित्तपद को प्राप्त होता है इससे तू दशवर्ष पर्यन्त तप में स्थित हो तब तेरा हृदय शुद्ध होगा । जब चित्तपद प्राप्त होगा तब सब संकल्प से रहित आत्मपद तुझको प्राप्त होगा और जब आत्मपद प्राप्त होगा तब सब संशय जगत्*भ्रम मिट जावेगा । हे रामजी! ऐसे कहकर जब त्रिलोकी के नाथ विष्णु अन्तर्धान हो गये तब गाधि ब्राह्मण ऐसे मन में धरकर तप करने लगा और मन के संसरने को स्थित कर दशवर्ष पर्यन्त समाधि में चित्त को स्थित किया । जब ऐसे परम तप किया तब उसे शुद्ध चिदानन्द आत्मा का साक्षात्कार हुआ । फिर शान्तवान् होकर बिचरा और जो कुछ रागद्वेष आदिक विकार हैं उनसे रहित होकर शान्ति को प्राप्त हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह गाधि का आख्यान मैंने तुझसे माया की विषमता जताने के निमित्त कहा है कि परमात्मा की माया मोह को देनेवाली है और विस्तृतरूप और दुर्गम है । जो आत्मतत्त्व को भूला है उसको यह आश्चर्यरूप भ्रम दिखाती है । तू देख कि दो मुहूर्त कहाँ और इतना काल कहाँ? चाण्डाल और राजभ्रम को जो वर्षों पर्यन्त देखता रहा । भ्रम से भासना और प्रत्यक्ष देखना यह सब माया की विषमता है सो असत्*रूप भ्रम है और जो दृढ़ होकर प्रसिद्ध भासित होता है इससे आश्चर्यरूप परमात्मा की माया है, जब तक बोध नहीं होता तब तक अनेक भ्रम दिखाती है । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! यह माया संसारचक्र है उसका बड़ा तीक्ष्ण वेग है और सब अंगों को छेदनेवाला है, जिससे यह चक्र और इस भ्रम से छूटूँ वही उपाय कहिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह जो माया मय संसारचक्र है उसका नाभिस्थान चित्त है । जब चित्त वश हो तब संसारचक्र का वेग रोका जावे, और किसी प्रकार नहीं रोका जाता । हे रामजी! इस वार्त्ता को तू भली प्रकार जानता है । हे निष्पाप! जब चक्र की नाभि रोकी जाती है तब चक्र स्थित हो जाता है-रोके बिना स्थित नहीं होता । संसाररूपी चक्र की चित्त्*रूपी नाभि को जब रोकते हैं तब यह चक्र भी स्थित हो जाता है-रोके बिना यह भी स्थित नहीं होता । जब चित्त को स्थित करोगे तब जगत्*भ्रम निवृत्त हो जावेगा और जब चित्त,स्थित होता है तब परब्रह्म प्राप्त होता है । तब जो कुछ करना था सो किया होता है और कृतकृत्य होता है और जो कुछ प्राप्त होना था सो प्राप्त होता है-फिर कुछ पाना नहीं रहता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जो कुछ तप, ध्यान, तीर्थ, दान आदिक उपाय हैं उन सबको त्यागकर चित्त के स्थित करने का उपाय करो । सन्तों के संग और ब्रह्मविद् शास्त्रों के विचार से चित्त आत्मपद में स्थित होगा । जो कुछ सन्तों और शास्त्रों ने कहा है उसका बारम्बार अभ्यास करना और संसार को मृगतृष्णा के जल और स्वप्नवत् जानकर इससे वैराग्य करना । इन दोनों उपायों से चित्त स्थित होगा और आत्मपद की प्राप्ति होगी और किसी उपाय से आत्मपद की प्राप्ति न होवेगी । हे रामजी! बोलने चालने का वर्जन नहीं, बोलिये, दान दीजिये अथवा लीजिये परन्तु भीतर चित्त को मत लगाओ इनका साक्षी जानने वाला जो अनुभव आकाश है उसकी ओर वृत्ति हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

युद्ध करना हो तो भी करिये परन्तु वृत्ति साक्षी ही की ओर हो और उसी को अपना रूप जानिये और स्थित होइये । शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गन्ध, ये जो पाँच विषय इन्द्रियों के हैं इनको अंगीकार कीजिये परन्तु इनके जाननेवाले साक्षी में स्थित रहिये । तेरा निजस्वरूप वही चिदाकाश है, जब उसका अभ्यास बारम्बार करियेगा तब चित्त स्थित होगा और आत्मपद की प्राप्ति होगी । हे रामजी! जब तक चित्त आत्मपद में स्थित नहीं होता तब तक जगत्*भ्रम भी निवृत्त नहीं होता । इस चित्त के संयोग से चेतन का नाम जीव है । जैसे घट के संयोग से आकाश को घटाकाश कहते हैं पर जब घट टूट जाता है तब महाकाश ही रहता है, तैसे ही जब चित्त का नाश होगा तब यह जीव चिदाकाश ही होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जगत् भी चित्त में स्थित है, चित्त के अभाव हुए जगत्भ्रम शान्त हो जावेगा । हे रामजी! जब तक चित्त है तब तक संसार भी है, जैसे जब तक मेघ है तब तक बूँदे भी हैं और जब मेघ नष्ट हो जावेगा तब बूँदें भी न रहेंगी । जैसे जब तक चन्द्रमा की किरणें शीतल हैं तब तक चन्द्रमा के मण्डल में तुषार है तैसे ही जब तक चित्त है तब तक संसारभ्रम है ।जैसे माँस का स्थान श्मशान होता है और वहाँ पक्षी भी होते और ठौर इकट्ठे नहीं होते, तैसे ही जहाँ चित्त है वहाँ रागद्वेषादिक विचार भी होते हैं और जहाँ चित्त का अभाव है वहाँ विकार का भी अभाव है । हे रामजी! जैसे पिशाच आदिक की चेष्टा रात्रि में होती है, दिन में नहीं होती, तैसे ही राग, द्वेष, भय, इच्छा आदिक विकार चित्त में होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जहाँ चित्त नहीं वहाँ विकार भी नहीं-जैसे अग्नि बिना उष्णता नहीं होती,शीतलता बिना बरफ नहीं होती, सूर्य बिना प्रकाश नहीं होता और जल बिना तरंग नहीं होते तैसे ही चित्त बिना जगत्*भ्रम नहीं होता । हे रामजी! शान्ति भी इसी का नाम है और शिवता भी वही है, सर्वज्ञता भी वही है जो चित्त नष्ट हो, आत्मा भी वही है और तृप्तता भी वही है पर जो चित्त नष्ट नहीं हुआ तो इतने पदों में कोई भी नहीं है । हे रामजी! चित्त से रहित चेतन चैतन्य कहाता है और अमनशक्ति भी वही है, जबतक सब कलना से रहित बोध नहीं होता तबतक नाना प्रकार के पदार्थ भासते हैं और जब वस्तु का बोध हुआ तब एक अद्वैत आत्मसत्ता भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ज्ञानसंवित् की ओर वृत्ति रखना, जगत् की ओर न रखना और जाग्रत की ओर न जाना । जाग्रत के जाननेवाले की ओर जाना स्वप्न और सुषुप्ति की ओर न जाना । भीतर के जाननेवाली जो साक्षी सत्ता है उसकी ओर वृत्ति रखना ही चित्त के स्थित करने का परम उपाय है । सन्तों के संग और शास्त्रों से निर्णय किये अर्थ का जब अभ्यास हो तब चित्त नष्ट हो और जो अभ्यास न हो तो भी सन्तों का संग और सत्*शास्त्रों को सुन कर बल कीजिये तो सहज ही चमत्कार हो आवेगा मन को मन से मथिये तो ज्ञानरूपी अग्नि निकलेगी जो आशारूपी फाँसी को जला डालेगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जबतक चित्त आत्मपद से विमुख है तबतक संसारभ्रम देखता है पर जब आत्मपद में स्थित होता है तब सब क्षोभ मिट जाते हैं । जब तुमको आत्मपद का साक्षात्कार होगा तब कालकूट विष भी अमृत समान हो जावेगा और विष का जो मारना धर्म है सो न रहेगा । जीव जब अपने स्वभाव में स्थित होता है तब संसार का कारण मोह मिट जाता है और जब निर्मल निरंश आत्मसंवित् से गिरता है तब संसार का कारण मोह आन प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! आत्मा परम आनन्दरूप है, उसके पाने से विष भी अमृत के समान हो जाता है । जिस पुरुष को आत्मपद में स्थित हुई है वह सबसे उत्तम है जैसे सुमेरु पर्वत के निकट हाथी तुच्छ भासता है तैसे ही उसके निकट त्रिलोकी के पदार्थ सब तुच्छ भासते हैं । निकट त्रिलोकी के पदार्थ सब तुच्छ भासते हैं वह ऐसे दिव्य तेज को प्राप्त होता है जिसको सूर्य भी नहीं प्रकाश कर सकता । वह परम प्रकाश रूप सब कलना से रहित अद्वैत तत्त्व है । हे रामजी! उस आत्मतत्त्व में स्थित हो रहो । जिस पुरुष ने ऐसे स्वरूप को पाया है उसने सब कुछ पाया है और जिसने ऐसे स्वरूप को नहीं पाया उसने कुछ नहीं पाया । ज्ञानवान् को देखकर हमको ज्ञान की वार्ता करते कुछ लज्जा नहीं आती और जो उस ज्ञान से विमुख है यद्यपि वह महाबाहु हो तो भी गर्दभवत् है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो बड़े ऐश्वर्य से सम्पन्न है और आत्मपद से विमुख है उसको तू विष्ठा के कीट से भी नीच जान । जीना उनका श्रेष्ठ है जो आत्मपद के निमित्त यत्न करते हैं और जीना उनका वृथा है जो संसार के निमित्त यत्न करते हैं । वे देखनेमात्र तो चेतन हैं परन्तु शव की नाईं हैं । जो तत्त्ववेत्ता हुए हैं वे अपने प्रकाश से प्रकाशते हैं और जिनको शरीर में अभिमान है वे मृतक समान हैं । हे रामजी! इस जीव को चित्त ने दीन किया है । ज्यों ज्यों चित्त बड़ा होता है त्यों त्यों इसको दुःख होता है और जिसका चित्त क्षीण हुआ है उसका कल्याण हुआ है । जब आत्मभाव अनात्म में दृढ़ होता है और भोगों की तृष्णा होती है तब चित्त बड़ा हो जाता है और आत्मपद से दूर पड़ता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे बड़े मेघ के आवरण से सूर्य नहीं भासता तैसे ही अनात्म अभिमान अभिमान से आत्मा नहीं भासता । जब भोगों की तृष्णा निवृत्त हो जाती है तब चित्त क्षीण हो जाता है । जैसे वसन्त ऋतु के गये से पत्र कृश हो जाते हैं तैसे ही भोग वासना के अभाव से चित्त कृश हो जाता है । हे रामजी! चित्तरूपी सर्प दुर्वासनारूपी दुर्गन्ध, भोगरूपी वायु और शरीरे में दृढ़ आस्थारूपी मृत्तिका स्थान से बड़ा हो जाता है, और उन पदार्थों से जब बड़ा हुआ तब मोहरूपी विष से जीव को मारता है । हे रामजी! ऐसे दुष्टरूपी सर्प को जब मारे तब कल्याण हो । देह में जो आत्म अभिमान हो गया है,

----------


## ravi chacha

भोगों की तृष्णा फुरती है और मोह रूपी विष चढ़ गया है, इससे यदि विचाररूपी गरुड़मन्त्र का चिन्तन करता रहे तो विष उतर जावे इसके सिवाय और उपाय विष उतरने का कोई नहीं । हे रामजी! अनात्मा में आत्माभिमान और पुत्र, दारा आदिक में ममत्व से चित्त बड़ा हो जाता है और अहंकाररूपी विकार, ममतारूपी कीड़ा और यह मेरा इत्यादि भावना से चित्त कठिन हो जाता है । चित्तरुपी विष का वृक्ष है जो देहरूपी भूमि पर लगा है, संकल्प विकल्प इसके टास हैं,

----------


## ravi chacha

दुर्वासनारूपी पत्र हैं और सुखदुःख आधिव्याधि मृत्युरूपी इसके फल हैं, अहंकाररूपी कर्म जल है उसके सींचने से बढ़ता है और काम भोग आदि पुष्प हैं। चिन्तारूपी बड़ी बेलि को जब विचार और वैराग्यरूपी कुठार से काटे तब शान्ति हो- अन्यथा शांति न होगी । हे रामजी! चित्तरूपी एक हाथी है उसने शरीररूपी तालाब में स्थित होकर शुभ वासनारूपी जल को मलीन कर डाला है और धर्म, सन्तोष, वैराग्यरूपी कमल को तृष्णारूपी सूँड़ से तोड़ डाला है । उसको तुम आत्मविचाररूपी नेत्रों से देख नखों से छेदो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जैसे कौवा अपवित्र पदार्थों को भोजन करके सर्वदा काँ काँ करता है तैसे ही चित्त देहरूपी अपवित्र गृह में बैठा सर्वदा भोगों की ओर धावता है, उसके रस को ग्रहण करता है और मौन कभी नहीं रहता । दुर्वासना से वह काक की नाईं कृष्णरूप है-जैसे काक के एक ही नेत्र होता है तैसे ही चित्त एक विषयों की ओर धावता है । ऐसे अमंगलरूपी कौवे को विचाररूपी धनुष से मारो तब सुखी होगे । चित्त रूपी चील पखेरु है जो भोगरूपी माँस के निमित्त सब ओर भ्रमता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जहाँ अमंगलरूपी चील आती है वहाँ से विभूति का अभाव हो जाता है । वह अभिमानरूपी माँस की ओर ऊँची होकर देखती है और नम्र नहीं होती । ऐसा अमंगलरूपी चित्त चील है उसको जब नाश करो तब शान्तिमान् होगे । जैसे पिशाच जिसको लगता है वह खेदवान् होता है और शब्द करता है तैसे ही इसको चित्ररूपी पिशाच लगा है और तृष्णारूपी पिशाचिनी के साथ शब्द करता है उसको निकालो जो आत्मा से भिन्न अभिमान करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे चित्तरूपी पिशाच को वैराग्य रूपी मन्त्र से दूर करो तब स्वभावसत्ता को प्राप्त होगे । यह चित्तरूपी वानर महा चञ्चल है और सदा भटकता रहता है, कभी किसी पदार्थ में धावता है-जैसे वानर जिस वृक्ष पर बैठता है उसको ठहरने नहीं देता । हे रामजी! चित्तरूपी रस्सी से सम्पूर्ण जगत्* कर्ता, कर्म, क्रियारूपी गाँठ करके बँधा है । जैसे एक जंजीर के साथ अनेक बँधते हैं और एक तागे के साथ अनेक दाने पिरोये जाते हैं तैसे ही एक चित्त से सब देहधारी बाँधे हैं । उन रस्सी को असंग शस्त्र से काटे तब सुखी हो । रामजी! चित्तरूपी अजगर सर्प भोगों की तृष्णारूपी बिष से पूर्ण है और उसने फुँकार के साथ बड़े-बड़े लोक जलाये हैं और शम, दम, धैर्यरूपी सब कमल जल गये हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस दुष्ट को और कोई नहीं मार सकता, जब विचाररूपी गरुड़ उपजे तब इसको नष्ट करे और जब चित्तरूपी सर्प नष्ट हो तब आत्मरूपी निधि प्राप्त होगी हे रामजी! यह चित्त शस्त्रों से काटा नहीं जाता, न अग्नि से जलता है और न किसी दूसरे उपाय से नाश होता है, केवल साधु के संग और सत्*शास्त्रों के विचार और अभ्यास से नाश होता है । हे रामजी! यह चित्तरूपी गढ़े का मेघ बड़ा दुःखदायक है, भोगों की तृष्णारूपी बिजली इसमें चमकती है और जहाँ वर्षा इसकी होती है वहाँ बोधरूपी क्षेत्र और शमदमरूपी कमलों को नाश करती है । जब विचाररूपी मन्त्र हो तब शान्त हो । हे रामजी! चित्त की चपलता को असंकल्प से त्यागो । जैसे ब्रह्मास्त्र से ब्रह्मास्त्र छिदता है तैसे ही मन से मन को छेदो अर्थात् अन्तर्मुख हो । जब तेरा चित्तरुपी वानर स्थित होगा तब शरीररूपी वृक्ष क्षोभ से रहित होगा । शुद्ध बोध से मन को जीतो और यह जगत् जो तृण से भी तुच्छ है उससे पार हो जाओ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! मन की वृत्ति ही इष्ट व अनिष्ट को ग्रहण करती है और खड़्ग की धारवत् तीक्ष्ण है, इसमें तुम प्रीति मत करो बल्कि इसको मिथ्या जानकर त्याग करो । हे रामजी! बोधरूपी बेलि जो शुभक्षेत्र और शुभकाल से प्राप्त हुई है उसको विवेकरूपी जल से सींचों तब परमपद की प्राप्ति हो । हे रामजी! जबतक शरीर मलिनता को प्राप्त नहीं हुआ और जबतक पृथ्वी पर नहीं गिरा तबतक बुद्धि को उदार करके संसार से मुक्त हो । मैंने जो वचन तुझसे कहे हैं उनको तुमने जाना है, अब इनका दृढ़ अभ्यास करो तब दृश्यभ्रम निवृत्त हो जावेगा । हे रामजी! यह पाञ्चभौतिक शरीर जो तुमको भासता है सो तुम्हारा रूप नहीं है तुम तो शुद्ध चेतनरूप हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

शुद्ध बोध से विचार करके पाञ्चभौतिक अनात्म अभिमान को त्यागो । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! किस क्रम और किस प्रकार से इसका अभिमान त्यागकर उद्दालक सुखी हुआ है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! पूर्व में जैसे उद्दालक भूतों के समूह को विचार करके परमपद को प्राप्त हुआ है सो तुम सुनो । हे रामजी! जगत्*रूपी जीर्णघर के वायव्यकोण में एक देश है जो पर्वत और तमालादि वृक्षों से पूर्ण है और महामणियों का स्थान है । उस स्थान में उद्दालक नाम एक बुद्धिमान् ब्राह्मण मान करने के योग्य विद्यमान था परन्तु अर्ध प्रबुद्ध था, क्योंकि परमपद को उसने न पाया था । वह ब्राह्मण यौवन अवस्था के पूर्व ही शुभेच्छा से शास्त्रोंक्त यम, नियम और तप को साधने लगा तब उसके चित्त में यह विचार उत्पन्नहुआ कि हे देव! जिसके पाने से फिर कुछ पाने योग्य न रहे , जिस पद में विश्राम पाने से फिर शोक न हो और जिसके पाने से फिर बन्धन न रहे ऐसा पद मुझको कब प्राप्त होगा?

----------


## ravi chacha

कब मैं मन के मनन भाव को त्यागकर विश्रान्तिमान् हूँगा-जैसे मेघ भ्रमने को त्यागकर पहाड़ के शिखर में विश्रान्ति करता है-और कब चित्त की दृश्यरूप वासना मिटेगी जैसे तरंग से रहित समुद्र शान्तमान् होता है तैसे ही कब मैं मन के संकल्प विकल्प से रहित शान्तिमान् हूँगा? तृष्णारूपी नदी को बोधरूपी बेड़ी और संत् संग और सत्*शास्त्ररूपी मल्लाह से कब तरूँगा, चित्तरूपी हाथी जो अभिमानरूपी हाथी जो अभिमानरूपी मद से उन्मत्त है उसको विवेकरूपी अंकुश से कब मारूँगा और ज्ञानरूपी सूर्य से अज्ञानरूपी अन्धकार कब नष्ट करूँगा? हे देव! सब आरम्भों को त्यागकर मैं अलेप और अकर्ता कब होऊँगा?

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जल में कमल अलेप रहता है तैसे ही मुझको कर्म कब स्पर्श न करेंगे? मेरा परमार्थरूपी भास्वर वपु कब उदय होगा जिससे मैं जगत् की गति को देखकर हँसूँगा हृदय में सन्तोष पाऊँगा और पूर्णबोध विराट् आत्मा की नाईं होऊँगा? वह समय कब होगा कि मुझ जन्मों के अन्धे को ज्ञानरूपी नेत्र प्राप्त होगा, जिससे मैं परमबोध पद को देखूँगा? वह समय कब होगा जब मेरा चित्तरूपी मेघ वासना रूपी वायु से रहित आत्मरूपी सुमेरु पर्वत में स्थित होकर शान्तमान् होगा? अज्ञान दशा कब जावेगी और ज्ञानदशा कब प्राप्त होगी? अब वह समय कब होगा कि मन और काया और प्रकृति को देख कर हँसूँगा? वह समय कब होगा जब जगत् के कर्मों को बालक की चेष्टावत् मिथ्या जानूँगा और जगत् मुझको सुषुप्ति की नाईं हो जावेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह समय कब होगा जब मुझको पत्थर की शिलावत् निर्विकल्प समाधि लगेगी और शरीर रूपी वृक्ष में पक्षी आलय करेंगे और निस्संग होकर छाती पर आन बैठेंगे? हे देव! वह समय कब होगा जब इष्ट अनिष्ट विषय की प्राप्ति से मेरे चित्त की वृत्ति चलायमान न होगी और विराट की नाईं सर्वात्मा होऊँगा? वह समय कब होवेगा जब मेरा सम असम आकार शान्त हो जावेगा और सब अर्थों से निरिच्छितरूप मैं हो जाऊँगा? कब मैं उपशम को प्राप्त होऊँगा-जैसे मन्दराचल से रहित क्षीरसमुद्र शान्तिमान् होता है-और कब मैं अपना चेतन वपु पाकर शरीर को अशरीरवत् देखूँगा?

----------


## ravi chacha

कब मेरी पूर्ण चिन्मात्र वृत्ति होगी और कब मेरे भीतर बाहर की सब कलना शान्त हो जावेंगी और सम्पूर्ण चिन्मात्र ही का मुझे भान होगा? मैं ग्रहण त्याग से रहित कब संतोष पाऊँगा और अपने स्वप्रकाश में स्थित होकर संसाररूपी नदी के जरामरणरूपी तरंगों से कब रहित होऊँगा और अपने स्वभाव में कब स्थित होऊँगा? हे रामजी! ऐसे विचारक उद्दालक चित्त को ध्यान में लगाने लगा, परन्तु चित्तरूपी वानर दृश्य की ओर निकल जाये पर स्थित न हो । तब वह फिर ध्यान में लगावे और फिर वह भोगों की ओर निकल जावे । जैसे वानर नहीं ठहरता तैसे ही चित्त न ठहरे । जब उसने बाहर विषयों को त्यागकर चित्त को अन्तर्मुख किया तब भीतर जो दृष्टि आई तो भी विषयों को चिन्तने लगा, निर्विकल्प न हो और जब रोक रक्खे तब सुषुप्ति में लीन हो जावे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुषुप्ति और लय जो निद्रा है उसही में चित्त रहे । तब वह वहाँ से उठकर और स्थान को चला-जैसे सूर्य सुमेरु की प्रदक्षिणा को चलाता है और गन्धमादन पर्वत की एक कन्दरा में स्थित हुआ जो फूलों से संयुक्त सुन्दर और पशु पक्षी मृगों से रहित एकान्त स्थान था और जो देवता को भी देखना कठिन था । वहाँ अत्यन्त प्रकाश भी न था और अत्यन्त तम भी न था, न अत्यन्त उष्ण था और न शीत जैसे मधुर कार्त्तिक मास होता है तैसे ही वह निर्भय एकान्त स्थान था । जैसे मोक्ष पदवी निर्भय एकान्तरूप होती है तैसे ही उस पर्वत में कुटी बना और उस कुटी में तमाल पर और कमलों का आसनकर और ऊपर मृगछाला बिछाकर वह बैठा और सब कामना का त्यागकिया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे ब्रह्माजी जगत् को उपजाकर छोड़ बैठे तैसे ही वह सब कलना को त्याग बैठा और विचार करने लगा कि अरे मूर्ख मन! तू कहाँ जाता है, यह संसार मायामात्र है और इतने काल तू जगत् में भटकता रहा, पर कहीं तुझको शान्ति न हुई, वृथा धावता रहा । हे मूर्ख मन! उपशम को त्यागकर भोगों की ओर धावता है सो अमृत को त्यागकर विषका बीज बोता है, यह सब तेरी चेष्टा दुःखोंके निमित्त है । जैसे कुशवारी अपना घर बनाकर आप ही को बन्धन करती है तैसे ही तू भी आपको आप संकल्प उठाकर बन्धन करता है । अब तू संकल्प के संसरने को त्यागकर आत्मपद में स्थित हो कि तुझको शान्ति हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे मन जिह्वा के साथ मिलकर जो तू शब्द करता है वह दर्दुर के शब्दवत् व्यर्थ है । कानों के साथ मिलकर सुनता है तब शुभ अशुभ वाक्य ग्रहण करके मृग की नाईं नष्ट होता त्वचा के साथ मिलकर जो तू स्पर्श की इच्छा करता है सो हाथी की नाईं नष्ट होता है, रसना के स्वाद की इच्छा से मछली की नाईं नष्ट होता है और गन्ध लेने की इच्छा से भँवरे की नाईं नष्ट हो जावेगा । जैसे भँवरा सुगन्ध के निमित्त फूल में फँस मरता है तैसे तू फँस मरेगा और सुन्दर स्त्रियों की वाच्छा से पतंग की नाईं जल मरेगा । हे मूर्ख मन! जो एक इन्द्रिय का भी स्वाद लेते हैं वे नष्ट होते हैं तू तो पञ्चविषय का सेवनेवाला है क्या तेरा नाश न होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे तू इनकी इच्छा त्याग कि तुझको शान्ति हो । जो इन भोगों की इच्छा न त्यागेगा तो मैं ही तुझको त्यागूँगा । तू तो मिथ्या असत्यरूप है तुझको मेरा क्या प्रयोजन है । विचार कर मैं तेरा त्याग करता हूँ । हे मूर्ख मन! जो तू देह में अहं अहं करता है सो तेरा अहं किस अर्थ का है । अंगुष्ठ से लेकर मस्तक पर्यन्त अहं वस्तु कुछ नहीं । यह शरीर तो अस्थि, माँस और रक्त का थैला है, यह तो अहंरूप नहीं और पोल आकाशरूप है । यह पञ्चतत्त्वों का जो शरीर बना है उसमें अहंरूप वस्तु तो कुछ नहीं है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे मूर्ख मन! तू अहं अहं क्यों करता है? यह जो तू कहता है कि मैं देखता हूँ, मैं सुनता हूँ, मैं सूँघता हूँ मैं स्पर्श करता हूँ, मैं स्वाद लेता हूँ और इनके इष्ट-अनिष्ट में रागद्वेष से जलता है सो वृथा कष्ट पाता है । रूप को नेत्र ग्रहण करते हैं, नेत्र रूप से उत्पन्न हुए हैं और तेज का अंश उनमें स्थित है जो अपने विषय को ग्रहण करता है, इसके साथ मिलकर तू क्यों तपायमान होता है? शब्द आकाश में उत्पन्न हुआ है और आकाश का अंश श्रवण में स्थित है जो अपने गुण शब्द को ग्रहण करता है इसके साथ मिलकर तू क्यों रागद्वेष कर तपायमान होता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

स्पर्श इन्द्रिय वायु से उत्पन्न हुई है और वायु का अंश त्वचा में स्थित है वही स्पर्श को ग्रहण करता है, उससे मिलकर तू क्यों रागद्वेष से तपायमान होता है? रसना इन्द्रिय जल से उत्पन्न हुई है और जल का अंश जिह्वा है जो अग्रभाग में स्थित है वही रस ग्रहण करती है, इससे मिलकर तू क्यों वृथा तपाय मान होता है? और घ्राण इन्द्रिय गन्ध से उपजी है और पृथ्वी का अंश घ्राण में स्थित है वही गन्ध को ग्रहण करती है, उसमें मिलकर तू क्यों वृथा रागद्वेषवान् होता है? मूर्ख मन! इन्द्रियाँ तो अपने-अपने विषय को ग्रहण करती हैं पर तू इनमें अभिमान करता है कि मैं देखता हूँ, मैं सुनता हूँ, मैं सूँघता हूँ, मैं स्पर्श करता हूँ और रस लेता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह इन्द्रियाँ तो सब आत्मभर हैं अर्थात् अपने विषय को ग्रहण करती हैं और के विषय को ग्रहण नहीं करती कि नेत्र देखते हैं श्रवण नहीं करते और कान सुनते हैं देखते नहीं इत्यादिक । सब इन्द्रियाँ अपना धर्म किसी को देती भी नहीं और न किसी का लेती हैं । वे अपने धर्म में स्थित हैं और विषय को ग्रहण कर इनको रागद्वेष कुछ नहीं होता । इनको ग्रहण करने की वासना भी कुछ नहीं होती और तू ऐसा मूर्ख है कि औरों के धर्म आपमें मानकर रागद्वेष से जलता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो तू भी राग द्वेष से रहित होकर चेष्टा करे तो तुझको दुःख कुछ न हो । जो वासना सहित कर्म करता है वह बन्धन का कारण होता है, वासना बिना कुछ दुःख नहीं होता । तू मूर्ख है जो विचार कर नहीं देखता इससे मैं तुझको त्याग करता हूँ । तेरे साथ मिल के मैं बड़े खेद पाता हूँ । जैसे भेड़िये के बालक को सिंह चूर्ण करता है तैसे ही तूने मुझको चूर्ण किया है । तेरे साथ मिलकर मैं तुच्छ हुआ हूँ । अब तेरे साथ मेरा प्रयोजन कुछ नहीं, मैं तो निर्विकल्प शुद्ध चिदानन्द हूँ । जैसे महाकाशा घट से मिल कर घटाकाश होता हे तैसे ही तेरे साथ मिलकर मैं तुच्छ हो गया हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस कारण मैं तेरा संग त्यागकर परम चिदाकाश को प्राप्त होऊँगा । मैं निर्विकार हूँ और अहं त्वं की कल्पना से रहित हूँ । तू क्यों अहं त्वं करता है? शरीर में व्यर्थ अहं करनेवाला और कोई नहीं तू ही चोर है । अब मैंने तुझको पकड़कर त्याग दिया है । तू तो अज्ञान से उपजा मिथ्या और असत्यरूप है जैसे बालक अपनी परछाहीं में वैताल जानकर आप भय पाता है तैसे ही तूने सबको दुःखी किया है । जब तेरा नाश होगा तब आनन्द होगा । तेरे उपजने से महादुःख है-जैसे कोई ऊँचे पर्वत से गिरके कूप में जा पड़े और कष्टवान हो तैसे ही तेरे संग से मैं आत्मपद से गिरा देह अभिमानरूपी गढ़े में रागद्वेषरूपी दुःख पाता था, पर अब तुझको त्यागकर मैं निरहंकारपद को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह पद न प्रकाश है, न एक है, न दो है, न बड़ा है और न छोटा है, अहं त्वं आदि से रहित अचैत्य चिन्मात्र है । जरा मृत्यु रागद्वेष और भय सब तेरे संयोग से होते हैं । अब तेरे वियोग से मैं निर्विकार शुद्ध पद को प्राप्त होता हूँ । हे मन! तेरा होना दुःख का कारण है । जब तू निर्वाण हो जावेगा तब मैं ब्रह्मरूप होऊँगा । तेरे संग से मैं तुच्छ हुआ हूँ, जब तू निवृत्त होगा तब मैं शुद्ध होऊँगा-जैसे मेघ और कुहिरे के होने से आकाश मलीन भासता है पर जब वर्षा हो जाती है तब शुद्ध और निर्मल हो रहता है, तैसे ही तेरे निवृत्त हुए निर्लेप अपना आप आत्मा भासता है । हे चित्त! ये जो देह इन्द्रियादिक पदार्थ हैं सो भिन्न हैं, इनमें अहं वस्तु कुछ नहीं, इनको एक तूने ही इकट्ठी किया है । जैसे एक तागा अनेक मणियों को इकट्ठा करता है तैसे ही सबको इकट्ठा करके तू अहं अहं करता है । तू मिथ्या रागद्वेष करता है इससे तू शीघ्र ही सब इन्द्रियों को लेकर निर्वाण हो जिससे तेरी जय हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उद्दालक बोले, आत्मा जो सूक्ष्म से सूक्ष्म है, स्थूल से स्थूल है और शुद्ध, निर्वि कार और शान्तरूप है सो मैं अचैत्य चिन्मात्र हूँ मेरे में कोई विकार नहीं और जितने जन्म-मरण आदिक विकार भासते हैं वे आत्मा में चित्त ने कल्पे हैं, वास्तविक आत्मा में कोई विकार नहीं । जन्म उसको कहते हैं जो पहले न हो और पीछे उपजे । आत्मा तो आगे ही सिद्ध है फिर जन्म कैसे कहिये? और मृत्यु वह कहाती है जो पीछे न हो पहले का अभाव हो जावे, पर आत्मा तो जगत् के अन्त में भी सिद्ध है इससे सब विकारों से रहित है फिर मृत्यु रूप प्रध्वंसाभाव कैसे कहिये? देह के आदि, मध्य, अन्त, तीनों कालों में आत्मा सिद्ध है, इससे वह सब विकारों से रहित है और चित्त के संयोग से विकारों सहित भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे चित्त! तेरे संयोग से मैंने इतने भ्रम पाये थे और शरीर में व्यर्थ अहं होता है सो जाना नहीं जाता कि कौन है । शरीर तो रक्त-माँस का पिण्ड है, इन्द्रियाँ मन आदिक सब जड़ हैं तो अहं करनेवाला कौन है? जब अहं होता है तब भाव- अभाव पदार्थ को ग्रहण करता है पर जहाँ अहं का अभाव है तहाँ भाव-अभाव कैसे हो? अहंकार झूठ है, इन्द्रियाँ अपने अपने विषयों का ग्रहण करती हैं और मनादिक भी अपने स्वभाव में स्थित हैं । यह अहं करनेवाला नहीं पाया जाता कि कौन है? अहं का रूप कुछ नहीं इससे निश्चय हुआ कि सब पदार्थ झूठ हैं । अहंकार का ग्रहण करनेवाला भी झूठ है और जितने पदार्थ हैं वे अहंकार से होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं इससे मिलकर देह इन्द्रियों के इष्ट-अनिष्ट में क्यों राग-द्वेष करूँ? इसका और मेरा कुछ संयोग नहीं मैं तो निर्लेप और अद्वैत आत्मा हूँ संयोग किससे हो? मैं भाव रूप ब्रह्म हूँ मेरा संयोग किससे हो? यह तो सब असत्यरूप है और जो कहिये देहादिक हैं तो भी संयोग नहीं बनता-जैसे लोहे और ढीले (मिट्टी) का संयोग नहीं होता । यह बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि सबका अहं करनेवाला कौन था? यह मिथ्या अहंकार अज्ञान से दुःखदायक था । जैसे अज्ञान से बालक को वैताल भासकर दुःख देता है तैसे ही अविचार से दुःख होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे पहाड़ पर बादल स्थित होता है तो पहाड़ बादल नहीं होता और बादल पहाड़ नहीं होता, तैसे ही आत्मा अनात्मा नहीं होता और अनात्मा आत्मा नहीं होता । जैसे सूर्य की किरणों में जल और रस्सी में सर्प भासता है तैसे ही आत्मा में अहंकार भासता है और विचार करने से अहंकार कुछ नहीं निकलता । जहाँ अहंकार होता है वहाँ दुःख भी आ स्थित होते हैं जैसे जहाँ मेघ होता है वहाँ बिजली भी होती है, तैसे ही जहाँ अहंकार होता है तहाँ शरीररूपी वृक्ष की मञ्जरी बढ़ती है । जैसे गरुड़ के विद्यमान होते सर्प नहीं रहता तैसे ही आत्मविचार के विद्यमान होते अहंकार नहीं रहता । इससे चित्तादिक सब झूठे हैं और अज्ञान से भासते हैं तो इनसे रचा हुआ जगत् कैसे सत्य हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जगत् अकारण है इससे मिथ्याभ्रम से भासता है । जैसे भ्रांति से आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासता है, नौका में बैठे हुए को तट के वृक्ष चलते भासते हैं और गन्धर्वनगर भासता है । जब चित्त नष्ट होता है तब भ्रम का अभाव हो जाता है । देह में जो अभि मान है सो ही दुःख का कारण है । जबतक विचार नहीं उपजता तब तक भासता है-जैसे बरफ की पुतली तब तक होती है जब तक सूर्य का तेज नहीं लगा और जब सूर्य का तेज लगता है तब बरफ पुतली गल जाती है । जैसे बालक को घूमने से पृथ्वी भ्रमती भासती है तैसे ही चित्त के भ्रम से यह जगत् भासता है और विचार के उपजे से अहंकार गल जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे मन! तेरे साथ मिलने से बड़ा दुःख होता है । तुझसे रहित मैंने आपको देखा है, अब तू सब इन्द्रियों सहित निर्वाण हो । आत्मविचार से आत्म अग्नि में स्थित हो कि सब मल तेरा जलकर शुद्धता को प्राप्त हो । इस देह के साथ तेरा मिलाप दुःख के निमित्त है । मन और देह के भीतर से आपस में शत्रुभाव है पर बाहर से स्नेह भासता है । भीतर दोनों परस्पर नाश करने की इच्छा करते हैं । जो दुःख होता है तो मन उसके नाश की इच्छा करता है, और देह कहती है मन न हो तो मेरे में कोई दुःख नहीं-इसका मिलना ही दुःख का कारण है । हे मूर्ख मन! देह को तेरे संग से दुःख होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वतः नहीं । मन में देह का अभिमान न हो तो भी कोई दुःख नहीं, इनके संयोग से ही दुःख होता है और बिछुरने से दुःख कुछ नहीं-तैसे ही मन और देह का संयोग कुछ नहीं । जैसे जहाँ अंगारों की वर्षा होती है वहाँ बुद्धिमान नहीं रहते तैसे ही इनमें मिलाप करना हमको योग्य नहीं । हे मूर्ख मन! जितना कुछ दुःख तुझको होता है सो देह के मिलाप से होता है तो फिर इसके साथ तू किस निमित्त मिलता है और आपको सुखी जानता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसके मिलने से तुझको दुःख ही होता है परन्तु तू ऐसा मूर्ख है जो बारम्बार देह की ओर ही दौड़ता है और सुख जानता है पर तेरा नाश होता है । जैसे पतंग दीपक को सुखरूप जानकर मिलने की इच्छा करता है पर जल मरता है और मछली माँस की इच्छा करती है सो बंसीमें फँस मरती है तैसे ही तू देह की इच्छा करता है और नाश को प्राप्त होता है इससे इसका अभिमान त्याग तो तुझको शान्ति हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देह वस्तु नहीं केवल मन ही का विकार है । पञ्चतत्त्वों की देह बनी हुई है सो भी कुछ वस्तु नहीं है, सब मन के फुरने से रचे हैं, इससे फुरने को त्यागकर आत्मपद में स्थित हो कि तुझको शान्ति हो । मैं तो इससे अतीत शुद्ध चिदानन्द स्वरूप हूँ, मेरे पास न कोई मन है और न इन्द्रियाँ हैं । मैं अद्वैतरूप हूँ । जैसे राजा के समीप में कोई नहीं होता तैसे ही मेरे निकट मन और इन्द्रियाँ कोई नहीं-मैं शुद्ध आत्मतत्व हूँ । भोगों से मुझे क्या प्रयोजन है कि उनसे मिलकर दीनता को प्राप्त होऊँ । मुझको इनके साथ कुछ प्रयोजन नहीं चिरपर्यन्त रहें अथवा अबहीं नष्ट हो जावें, इनके नाश होने से मेरा नाश होता और ठहरने से प्रयोजन सिद्ध नहीं होता मैंने इनसे आपको भिन्न जाना है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे तिलों से तेल निकाल लिया तब फिर तिलों में नहीं मिलता और दूध से माखन निकाल लिया तब फिर दूध में नहीं मिलता, तैसे ही विचार करके अपना आप निकाल लिया तब फिर इनके साथ नहीं मिलता । मैं शुद्ध चिदानन्द आत्मा हूँ, सब जगत् मेरे आश्रय है और सबमें मैं एक ही अनुस्यूत (ब्यापा) हूँ । अब मैं उसी स्व रूप में स्थित होऊँ । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! ऐसे विचारकर उद्दालक ब्राह्मण विषयों से वृत्ति और निवृत्ति करके पद्मासन बाँध प्रणव अर्थात् अर्धमात्रा और अकार- इकार-मकार की क्रम से उपासना करने लगा और प्राणायाम करके मात्रा का ध्यान किया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अकार ब्रह्मा उकार विष्णु, मकार शिव और अर्धमात्रा तुरीया इनकी क्रम सहित करने लगा प्रथम रेचक प्राणायाम करने लगा और अकार की ध्वनि के साथ रेचक किया उससे सब प्राणवायु भीतर से निकले और हृदय शून्य और शुद्ध हुआ-जैसे अगस्त्यमुनि ने समुद्र को शून्य किया था और आकाश से ऐसी ध्वनि हुई जो ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और रुद्रपर्यन्त चली गई और देहाभिमान को त्यागकर पुर्यष्टक के मार्ग में प्राप्त किया । जैसे पक्षी आलय को त्यागकर आकाशमार्ग को उड़ता हे तैसे ही उद्दालक ने पुर्यष्टक को ब्रह्मरन्ध्र में स्थित किया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हठ करने से दुःख होता है इस कारण जब तक सुख रहा तब तक स्थित रहा और जब थका और पुर्यष्टक का वायु अधः से आया तब उकार विष्णुरूप की ध्वनि और ध्यान के साथ कुम्भक किया । जब सब प्राणवायु को आधारचक्र में रोका-न नीचे जावे न ऊपर आवे-तो प्राण स्थित हुए और उससे अग्नि निकली जिससे इसके सब पाप पुण्य जल गये । उसमें जबतक सुख रहा तब तक स्थित रहा, क्योंकि हठयोग दुःखदायक है और फिर मकार की ध्वनि से रुद्र का ध्यान करके प्राणायाम किया । पूरक प्राणायाम करके सब स्थान वायु से पूर्णकिये और ऊर्ध्व को चित्तकला प्राप्त हुई उससे यह औरों को पवित्र करनेवाला हुआ । जैसे धुआँ आकाश को जाता है और जल पाकर औरों को शीतल करनेवाला होता है तैसे ही इसका शरीर औरों को पवित्र करनेवाला हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मन्दराचल से मथे हुए क्षीरसमुद्र से कल्पवृक्ष निकला तैसे ही इसके शरीर में प्राणवायु स्थित हुई और पद्मासन बाँधकर इन्द्रियों को रोका । जैसे हाथी बन्धनों से बँधता है तैसे ही इसने इन्द्रियों को रोका । अर्धमात्रा जो तुरीयापद है उसके दर्शन के निमित्त यत्न करने लगा उसने नेत्रों को आधा मूँदा और बाह्य विषयों को त्याग इन्द्रियों को भी त्याग किया और प्राण अपान को मूलचक्र में रोका जिससे नवों द्वार रोके गये । जैसे बालक के खेलने का पानी चोर होता है और उसके मूँदने से चलता पानी सब छिद्रों से रोका जाता है, तैसे ही मूल चक्र के रोकने से नवोंद्वार रोके गये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार उसने चित्त को रोका और जब मनरूपी चञ्चलमृग दौड़ा तब वैराग्य और अभ्यास के बल से फिर उसे रोका। जैसे बाँध से जल का वेग रुकता है तैसे ही उसने सब चित्त को स्थित किया तब अन्तःकरण की जो सात्त्विकी वृत्ति है उसको भी त्यागकर स्थित हुआ । जब मन की वृत्ति जो निद्रारूप है उसमें मन मूर्छित हो गया तब राजस-तामस का प्रवाह फिर फुरने लगा और उसको आत्मविवेक से निवृत्त किया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे प्रकाश तम को निवृत्त करता है तैसे ही इस विकल्परूपी तम को उसने निवृत्त किया और विवेक के बल से चित्तकला में लगा और चित्त की वृत्ति से साक्षा त्कार किया पर उसमें एक क्षण चित्त स्थित रहा और फिर बाहर निकल गया । जैसे बाँध को तोड़कर जल निकल जाता है । निदान उसने फिर अभ्यास के बल से उसे आत्मकला में लगाया तब उस परमशान्त आत्मपद में चित्त की वृत्ति स्थित हुई और परम आनन्द अमृत में मग्न हुई जो अशब्द, आनन्द और परिणाम से रहित है और जिस पद में देवता, ऋषीश्वर ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और रुद्र स्थित हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो उस पद में एक क्षण भी स्थित हुआ है और जो वर्ष पर्यन्त हुआ है दोनों तुल्य हैं जिसको उस पद का अनुभव हुआ है वह भोगों की इच्छा नहीं करता । जैसे जिसने स्वर्ग का नन्दन वन देखा है वह कञ्च के वन देखने की इच्छा नहीं करता, तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् भोगों की वाञ्छा नहीं करता और शोक कदाचित नहीं उपजता । जैसे जिसको राज्य हुआ है वह दीनता को नहीं प्राप्त होता, तैसे ही जिसने आत्मपद में स्थिति पाई है उसको विषयों की तृष्णा और शोक नहीं उपजता । हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार उद्दालक स्थित था तब सिद्ध, गन्धर्व और विद्याधरों के गण जिनके मुख चन्द्रमा की नाईं थे उसके निकट आये और नमस्कार करके बोले, हे भगवन् स्वर्ग में चलके दिव्यभोग भोगो, तुमने बड़ी तपस्या की है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

धर्म, अर्थ और पुण्य का सार काम है और काम का सार जो स्त्रियाँ हैं वे तुम्हारे भोगने के निमित्त हैं, जिनसे स्वर्ग भी शोभता है-जैसे बसन्त ऋतु की मञ्जरी और पुष्पों से पृथ्वी शोभती है । इससे तुम विमानों पर आरूढ़ होकर स्वर्ग में चलो और बहुत काल पर्यन्त भोग भोगो । हे रामजी! जब सिद्धों ने इस प्रकार बहुत कहा तब उद्दालक ने उनको अतिथि जानकर निरादर तो न किया किन्तु यथायोग्य पूजा करके हँसा और कहा कि हे सिद्धो! तुमको नमस्कार है, आओ । पर वह उनकी सिद्धता में आसक्त न हुआ, क्योंकि परमानन्द में स्थित था और विषयों के सुख तुच्छ जानता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे अमृत खानेवाला विष की इच्छा नहीं करता तैसे ही उद्दालक सुख को न चाहता था । कुछ दिन रहकर सिद्ध पूजते रहे और फिर उठ गये पर यह परमपद में स्थित रहकर अपने प्रकृत व्यवहार करता रहा । फिर मेरु और मन्दराचल पर्वत में विचरा और कन्दरा में ध्यान लगा बैठा । कहीं एक दिन भर बैठा रहे और कहीं वर्षों के समूह बीत जावें, इस प्रकार समाधि करके उतरा फिर समाधि लग गई । हे रामजी! चित्ततत्त्व के अभ्यास से चैतन्य तत्व को प्राप्त होता है । दिशा में जैसे चित्र का सूर्य होता है तैसे ही उदय अस्त से रहित हो उसने परम उपशम पद को पाया, चित्त भली प्रकार शान्त हो गया और जन्मरूपी फाँसी को तोड़ उसका देहरूपी भ्रम क्षीण होकर शरत्*काल के आकाशवत् निर्मल हुआ विस्तृत और उत्कृष्ट प्रकाशरूप उसका वपु हो गया । तब वह सत्ता सामान्य में स्थित होकर बिचरने लगा और परमशान्तिको प्राप्त हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा, हे आत्मरूप! आप ज्ञान दिन के प्रकाशकर्ता सूर्य हैं, संशयरूपी तृणों के जलानेवाले अग्नि हैं और ज्ञानरूपी तापों के शान्ति कर्ता चन्द्रमा हैं, हे ईश्वर! सत्ता सामान्य का रूप क्या है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जगत् के अत्यन्त अभाव की भावना करके जब चित्त क्षीण हो और उससे जो सैर रहे सो सत्ता सामान्य है । जब चित्त से रहित आत्मसत्ता हो और उसमें चित्त लीन हो जावे तब सत्ता सामान्य उदय हो, जो सत्य है सो ही सत्ता सामान्य है । हे रामजी! जब सब प्रपञ्च शान्त होकर शुद्धबोध हो भीतर बाहर का व्यवधान मिट जावे और सब जगत् एकरूप होकर समाधि और उत्थान एक सा हो जावे ऐसी दशा की जो प्राप्ति है सो ही सत्ता सामान्य है । वह देह के होते ही विदेहरूप है और उसको तुरीयातीत पद कहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

समाधि में स्थित हो तो भी केवलरूप है और उत्थान हो तो भी केवलरूप है । अज्ञानी समाधि के योग्य नहीं, क्योंकि ज्ञान से उपजी समाधि उसको नहीं प्राप्ति हुई । हमसे आदि देवर्षि नारद, ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, रुद्र आदिक जिनको ज्ञानरूप दृष्टि पुष्ट हुई है वे सत्तासामान्य में स्थित हैं और उनको समाधि और उत्थान में तुल्यता है । जैसे आकाश में पवन का चलना और ठहरना समान है और जैसे पृथ्वी में जल स्थित है और अग्नि में उष्णता स्थित है, तैसे ही सत्ता सामान्य में वह स्थित हुआ । जब तक जगत् में विचरने को उसकी इच्छा थी तबतक वह ऐसे बिचरता रहा और जब विदेहमुक्ति होने की इच्छा हुई तब पहाड़ की कन्दरा में पत्रों का आसन बनाकर पद्मासन बाँध और दाँतों से दाँतों को मिलाकर सब संकल्पों का त्याग किया और प्राणवायु को मूल आधारचक्र करके नवद्वार खेचरी मुद्रा से रोके ।

----------


## ravi chacha

न भीतर, न बाहर, न अधः, न ऊर्ध्व सर्वभाव-अभाव विकल्पों को त्यागकर उसने जब आत्म तत्त्व में चित्त की वृत्ति को लगाया तब शुद्ध चिन्मात्र में चित्त की वृत्ति जा प्राप्त हुई और रोम खड़े हो आये । जब उस व्युत्थान को भी उसने त्याग किया तब सत्ता सामान्य विश्वम्भर पद को प्राप्त हुआ, जो परम विश्रान्त, अनादि, आनन्द और सुन्दररूप है । तब पुतली की नाईं उसका शरीर हो गया और जैसे शरत्काल का आकाश निर्मल होता है, तैसे ही निर्मल पद को प्राप्त हुआ । जैसे सूर्य की किरणों के द्वारा वृक्ष में रस होता है और सूर्य उसे खैंच लेता है और जैसे समुद्र में तरंग उपजकर उसही में लीन होते हैं तैसे ही उसका चित्त जिससे उपजा था उसी में लीन हो गया, सम्पूर्ण उपाधि विलास से रहित होकर उस आनन्दपद को प्राप्त हुआ जिसमें इन्द्रादिकों का आनन्द भी तुच्छ भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा विश्वम्भर आनन्द जो उत्तम पुरुषों से सेवने योग्य है और जो अद्वैत और अपशब्द सत्तामान्य है उसमें जब उद्दालक प्राप्त हुआ तो परम शान्तिरूप हो गया । निदान कुछ काल पीछे उसका शरीर गिर पड़ा-जैसे रस सूखने से वृक्ष गिर पड़ता है । जैसे वीणा बजती है और उसका शब्द प्रकट होता है तैसे ही जब वायुचले और उसके शरीर में प्रवेश कर निकले तो शब्द प्रकट होता था । कुछ काल पीछे देवताओं की स्त्रियाँ, अश्विनीकुमार की शक्ति जिसका अग्नि की नाईं तेज है और देव देवी जो सब देवताओं में पूज्य हैं सखियों सहित आईं और उस शरीर को सुगन्धित पुष्पों की माला पहिराकर उसकी पूजा करके नृत्य करने लगीं और लीला की । हे रामजी! उद्दालक के चित्त को वृत्ति में कलना से रहित विवेकरूपी बेलि हुई और उसमें आत्मानन्दरूपी फल लगा । जिसके हृदय में ऐसे फूलों की सुगन्ध स्थित हो वह सब भ्रम से तर जावे । जिसको ऐसा विवेक प्राप्त हो तो वह सब भ्रम से मुक्त हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा, हे भूतभविष्य के ईश्वर! एक ज्ञानवान् पुरुष तो समाधि में स्थित होता है और फिर जगत् व्यवहार में विचरता है और एक समाधि में स्थित है जगत् का व्यवहार नहीं करता इन दोनों में श्रेष्ठ कौन है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! प्रथम समाधि का लक्षण सुनो कि समाधि किसको कहते हैं और व्युत्थान क्या है यह गुणों का समूह अहंकार से लेकर पंच तत्त्वगुणात्मक है । जो इनको अनात्मरूप देखता है, आपको केवल इनका साक्षी चैतन्य जाना है और स्वाभाविक जिसका चित्त शीतल है उसको समाधि कहते हैं । जो मैत्री, करुणा, अमान्यता आदिक गुणों में स्थित हुआ है और जिसका मन आत्मविषय से शान्ति को प्राप्त होता है उसको समाधि कहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिसका ऐसा निश्चय होता है कि मैं शुद्ध चिदानन्दस्वरूप दृश्य के सम्बन्ध से रहित हूँ वह चाहे वन में रहे अथवा गृह में रहे दोनों स्थान उसको तुल्य हैं और वे दोनों पुरुष तुल्य हैं । अन्तःकरण का शीतल होना बड़े तपों का अनन्त फल है हे रामजी! जो इन्द्रियों का शमन करके बैठा है और मन से जगत् के पदार्थों की चिन्तना करता है उसकी समाधि मिथ्या है वह उन्मत्त की नाईं नृत्य करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और जिसके मन में कोई वासना नहीं और व्यवहार करता है उसको बुद्धिमानों की समाधि के तुल्य जानो । कोई ज्ञानी व्यवहार करता है और कोई ज्ञानवान् व्यवहार को त्यागकर वन में समाधि लगाकर स्थित हो बैठा है पर दोनों निश्चय से परमपद में प्राप्त होते हैं- इसमें संशय नहीं । ज्ञानवान् निर्वाह हेतु पुरुषार्थ करता भी दृष्ट आता है तो भी अकर्ता है और अज्ञानी जो कर्ता भी नहीं परन्तु वासना से कर्तव्यभाव को प्राप्त होता है । जैसे कोई पुरुष कथा सुनने बैठा हो और उसका मन किसी और ठौर निकल गया हो तो सुनता भी नहीं सुनता, तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् को चित्त आत्मपद की ओर लगा है इससे वह कर्ता भी नहीं कर्ता, क्योंकि उसको कर्तृत्त्व का अभिमान नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

घन वासना सहित अज्ञानी सब इन्द्रियों को स्थित करके सो गया हो तो उसको स्वप्न आवे और पर्वत से गढ़े में आपको गिरा देखता है और कष्टवान् होता है । इससे जहाँ वासना है वहाँ क्षोभ भी है और जहाँ कुछ वासना नहीं शान्ति है । हे रामजी! जिसमें कर्तृत्व का अभिमान नहीं और निश्चय से आपको अकर्ता जानता है उसको केवली भाव से समाधि में स्थित जानो और जिसमें कर्तृत्व अभिमान है और समाधि में बैठा है तो भी उसको व्युत्थान जानो । हे रामजी! चित्त के चलाने का कारण स्मृति है जो स्मृति जगत् को लेकर समाधि लगा बैठता है तो भी चित्त वासना से फैल जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे बीज से अंकुर उपजता है और फैल जाता है तैसे ही मन में जो वासना होता है उसमें चित्त फैल जाता है और जो जगत् की वासना मन से जाती रहती है अर्थात् जगत् का सततभाव निवृत्त हो जाता है तब चित्त अचल हो जाता है । हे रामजी! जिस चित्त से वासना नष्ट होती है उसको अचल स्थिति कहते हैं, वह ध्यान में केवलीभाव में स्थित होता है और जिसके चित्त में सदा वासना फुरती है उसको सदा क्षोभ होता है । इससे निर्वासनिक होकर तुम परमपद को प्राप्त हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिस चित्त में वासना गन्ध होती है उसमें कर्तृत्व का अभिमान भी फुरता है और उससे सदा दुःखी होता है । वासना के क्षीण हुए से मुक्त होता है । जिस पुरुष के चित्त से जगत् की आस्था निवृत्त हुई है और वीतशोक हुआ है वह स्वस्थ आत्मा है तिसको समाधि कहते हैं । हे रामजी! जिसके हृदय से संसार का राग द्वेष मिट गया है और शान्ति को प्राप्त हुआ है उसको सदिव्य समाधि कहते हैं । इससे चित्त में जो पदार्थभावना है उसको त्यागकर अपने स्वभाव में स्थित हो, तब गृह में रहो अथवा वन में जाओ दोनों तुमको तुल्य हैं । हे रामजी! जो गृह में स्थित है और चित्त समाहित है और अहंकार के दोष से रहित है उसको कुटुम्ब और जनों के समूह भी वन की नाईं हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञानवान् को गृह और वन तुल्य है और देह अभिमानी जो अज्ञानी है वह वन में जाय और समाधि लगा बैठता है पर चित्त की वृत्ति विषयों कि ओर रहती है तब वह जगत् के समूह को देखता है अथवा सुषुप्ति में जड़भूत हो जाता है । हे रामजी! चित्त उत्थान में स्वरूप से गिरा हुआ जगत्*भ्रम दिखाता है और जब चित्त निर्वाणपद आत्मा में स्थित होता है तब उपशम होता है । हे रामजी! जो पुरुष सब भाव पदार्थों से आत्मा को अतीत जानता है वह समाहित चित्त कहाता है और जिसको जाग्रत जगत् स्वप्नवत् भासता है वह समाहित चित्त कहाता है । वह पुरुष जन के समूह में रहता है तो भी उसका सम्बन्ध किसी से नहीं । जैसे कोई है परन्तु हर्ष शोक के वश नहीं होता वह समाहित चित्त कहाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो पुरुष सबको आत्मरूप देखता है, चित्त को नहीं चितवता, भविष्यता, भविष्यत् की इच्छा नहीं करता और वर्तमान में राग द्वेष से रहित होकर विचरता है वह समाहितचित्त कहाता है । हे रामजी! जो पुरुष जगत् की पूर्वापर गति को देखकर हँसता है, समपद में स्थित होता है और किसी में ममता नहीं करता वह समाहितचित्त कहाता है । जो पुरुष अहंममता से और जगत् की विभाग कलना से रहित है और जिससे चेतन अचेतनभाव नहीं फुरता वह पुरुष सत्य हैं और आकाश की नाईं स्वच्छ निर्मल है और राग, द्वेष, क्रोध विकारों से काष्ठ लोष्ट समान हो रहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह सब भूतों को अपने समान देखता है और अन्यों के द्रव्य को देखकर ईर्षा नहीं करता । वह स्वभाव ही से उसे नहीं चाहता द्वन्द्व के भय से नहीं त्यागता । ऐसे जो देखता है और अहंकार से रहित से रहित होता है वह न जगत् के सत्य भाव को देखता है, न असत्य भाव को देखता है, न ज्ञान को देखता है, न जड़ को देखता है, न चेतन को देखता है, वह तो केवल अद्वैततत्त्व देखता है । वह महाशान्तपद में स्थित है, वह उठ खड़ा हो अथवा बैठा रहे, उदय हो अथवा अस्त हो, बड़े भोगों में रहे अथवा वन में जा बैठे, अथवा मद्यपान से उन्मत्त हो और नृत्य करे और गयादिक तीर्थों में निवास करे अथवा कन्दरा में निवास करे, शरीर को अगर चन्दन का लेपन करे अथवा कीचड़ के साथ लपेटे, देह अभी गिर पड़े अथवा कल्पपर्यन्त रहे, उस पुरुष को कदाचित् कुछ कलंक नहीं लगता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सुवर्ण को कीचड़ के मिलाप से दोष नहीं लगता तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् को कर्तृत्व का दोष नहीं लगता । हे रामजी! इस संवित् को अहन्ता ही कलंक है । महापुरुष अहंकार से रहित है इससे उनको कर्तृत्व स्पर्श नहीं करता । जैसे सीपी को रूप का आभास नहीं स्पर्श करता तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् को क्रिया स्पर्श नहीं करती ।हे रामजी! अहन्ता ही से जीव दीन होता है । जब अहन्ता फुरती है तब अनेक प्रकार के दुःख सुख देखता है और परम्परा जन्मों को देखता है और भय पाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे किसी को रस्सी में सर्प भासता है और भय पाता है पर जब भली प्रकार दीपक के प्रकाश से देखता है तब सर्प भय निवृत्त होता है, तैसे ही अहंता से यह दुःख पाता है और अहंता के शान्त हुए शान्तिमान् होता है । हे रामजी! ज्ञानवान् जो कुछ कर्म करता, खाता, पीता, लेता देता, हवन करता है उसमें अहन्ता का अभिमान नहीं करता इससे करने में उसका कुछ अर्थ सिद्ध नहीं होता और जो नहीं करता उसमें भी कुछ अभिमान नहीं इससे करने से उसको कुछ हानि नहीं होती वह अपने स्वभाव में स्थित है और जगत् को द्वैतभाव से नहीं देखता सबको आत्मभाव से देखता है इससे उसे कर्म स्पर्श नहीं करते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! चित्त आदिक जो जगत् है सो वास्तव में आत्मा से भिन्न नहीं है । आत्मारूपी मिरच है उससे चित्त अहंतारूपी देश, काल, तीक्ष्णता भिन्न नहीं जैसे ईख से मधुरता भिन्न नहीं तैसे आत्मा से जगत् भिन्न नहीं । जैसे पत्थर में कठोर ता है तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् है, जैसे पर्वत में जड़ता होती है तैसे ही आत्मा में अहन्ता होती है जैसे जल में द्रवता होती है तैसे ही आत्मा में अहन्ता आदिक होते हैं जैसे फूल, फल, टास वृक्ष से भिन्न नहीं होते तैसे ही आत्मा में अहन्ता आदिक अभेद होते हैं, जैसे तीक्ष्णता मिरचों से भिन्न नहीं होता तैसे ही चित्त अहन्तारूपी देश काल आत्मा से भिन्न नहीं । जैसे अग्नि में उष्णता बरफ में शीतलता, सूर्य में प्रकाश और गुड़ में मधुरता होती है, तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे अमृत में स्वाद वेदना होती है तैसे ही आत्मा में देश कालवेदना होती है । हे रामजी! जैसे मणि में प्रकाश होता है तैसे आत्मा में अहन्ता होती है और जैसे जल से तरंग भिन्न नहीं होता तैसे ही आत्मा से अहन्ता आदिक भिन्न नहीं होते । जो कुछ जगत् भासता है सो आत्म तत्त्व का प्रकाश है जो अनन्त आत्मा सबमें पूर्ण है और एक ही ईश्वरभाव में स्थित महाघन शिला की नाईं स्थित है-उससे भिन्न कुछ नहीं । जैसे आकाश अपने भाव में स्थित है तैसे ही सत्य केवल आत्मा में स्थित है और अपने आपसे निर्वेद है पर वेदना भी उससे भिन्न नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जल ही तरंगरूप हो भासता है तैसे ही आत्मा वेदनारूप हो भासता है और जैसे जल में द्रवता और पवन में चलना भासता है तैसे ही ज्ञानरूप आत्मा में अहन्ता से देश काल, जगत् भासता है । हे रामजी! जीवों का जीना ज्ञान से होता है और ज्ञानसत्ता चैतन्यरूप है । चिन्मात्र और जीवों में रञ्चमात्र भी कुछ भेद नहीं । जैसे ज्ञान चैतन्यसत्ता और जीव में भेद नहीं तैसे ही ज्ञाता और जगत् में कुछ भेद नहीं-एक ही अखण्डसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों स्थित है । हे रामजी! सर्वसत्ता एक, अज, अनादि और आदि अन्त, मध्य से रहित, प्रकाशरूप, चिन्मात्र अद्वैततत्त्व अपने आप में स्थित है । वह अवाच्यपद है उसमें वाणी प्रवेश नहीं कर सकती और जितने वाक्य हैं वह उसके जताने के निमित्त कहे हैं । वास्तव में द्वैतवस्तु कुछ नहीं है, एक आत्म तत्त्व को अपने हृदय में धारण कर स्थित हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वसिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! एक आगे पुरातन इतिहास हुआ है उसको तुम सुनो । उत्तर दिशा में एक सुगन्धित पृथ्वी है वह मानो कपूर से लिपी हुई है और वहाँ सदाशिव के हंस स्थित हैं । हिमालय के शिखर पर वह कैलास पर्वत हैजो सब पर्वतों से उत्तम और उज्ज्वल है वह रुद्र के रहने का स्थान है, वहाँ कल्पवृक्ष लगे हैं और गंगा का प्रवाह चलता है । और भी बहुत सी बड़ी नदियाँ वहाँ चलती हैं और कमलों सहित बहुत महासुन्दर तालाब स्थित हैं जहाँ बहुत मृग पक्षी हैं । उस हिमालय के नीचे स्वर्णवत् जटावाले क्रान्त रहते हैं-जैसे वृक्ष के मूल में पिपीलिका रहती हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस क्रान्त देश का राजा सुरथ मानो प्रत्यक्ष लक्ष्मीमूर्ति धारे हुए, वेगवान् ऐसा मानो पवन की मूर्ति, वैराग्य वान् मानो गजेन्द्र, बुद्धिमान् मानो वृहस्पति और शुक्र के समान कवि था । राजा ऐसा था मानो इन्द्र है, और धनी ऐसा मानो कुबेर था । राजा होकर वह राज्य करता था और भली प्रकार प्रजा की पालना करता था । जो भले मार्ग में चलें उनकी वह रक्षा करे और जो पापकर्म चोरी आदिक करे उनको दण्ड दे और जैसा कर्म प्राप्त हो उसमें द्वेष से रहित होकर व्यतीत करे । एक समय वह अपने स्थान में बैठा था तब चित्त में विचार उपज और संशयरूपीवायु से उसकी बुद्धिरूपी पक्षिणी डोलायमान हुई कि बड़ा अनर्थ है कि मैं जीवों को कष्ट देता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे मैं इनको धन देऊँ और कष्ट न देऊँ । जैसे तिलों को तेली पेरता है तैसे ही मैं पापियों को कष्ट देता हूँ । दुष्टों को कष्ट दिये बिना राज्य नहीं चलता-जैसे जल बिना नदी का प्रवाह नहीं चलता-और यदि दण्ड देता हूँ तो वे दुःख पावते हैं । मैं क्या करूँ दोनों बातों में कष्ट है । हे रामजी! ऐसे विचार में राजा बहुत भ्रमता रहा । निदान एक दिन उसके गृह में माण्डव मुनि आये-जैसे इन्द्र के घर में नारद आवें-तब राजा ने भली प्रकार उनका पूजन किया और संदेहवान् होकर पूछा, हे भगवन्! तुम सर्व धर्मगत हो, तुम्हारे आने से मैं बड़े आनन्द को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ जैसे वसन्त ऋतु से पृथ्वी प्रफुल्लित होती है तैसे ही मैं प्रफुल्लित हुआ हूँ मैं भी अब आपको पुण्यवान् जानता हूँ कि मैं भी पुण्यवानों में प्रसिद्ध होऊँगा, क्योंकि तुम मेरे गृह में आये हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए प्रकाश हो आता है तैसे ही मैं तुम्हारे दर्शन से प्रसन्न भया हूँ । हे भगवन्! मुझको एक संशय उसके निवारण करने को आपही योग्य हो ।जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए अन्धकार नष्ट हो जाता है तैसे ही तुमसे मेरा संशय निवृत्त होगा । जो कोई महापुरुषों का संग करता है उसका संशय अवश्य निवृत्त होता है । संशय ही सब दुःखों का कारण है इससे मेरे संशय को तुम दूर करो । मुझे यह संशय है कि यदि कोई दुष्ट कर्म करता है तो उसको मैं दण्ड देता हूँ और जब उसको दुःखी देखता हूँ तो दया उपजती है । जैसे सिंह नख से हाथी को खैंचता है तैसे यह संशय मुझको खैंचता है । इससे वही उपाय कहो जिससे मुझको समता प्राप्त हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सूर्य की किरणें सब ठौर में सम होती है तैसे ही इष्ट-अनिष्ट में मैं सम होऊँ । कृपा करके मुझसे वही उपाय कहिये । माण्डव बोले , हे राजन्! यह तो बहुत सुगम है और अपने अधीन है, आपही से सिद्ध होता है और अपने ही गृह में है । हे राजन्! सब उपाधि मन में उठती है वह मन तुच्छ है और विचार किये से निवृत्त हो जाता है ।जैसे उष्णता से बरफ जलमय हो जाता है तैसे ही विचार किये से सब मननभाव लीन हो जाता है । पुरुष राजमार्ग में चला जाता है तो मार्ग के किसी पदार्थ से सम्बन्ध नहीं रखता तैसे ही उस पुरुष का अभिमान किसी में नहीं फुरता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस पुरुष का चित्त अन्तर्मुख हुआ है वह सोवे अथवा बैठे, चले अथवा देखे उसे नगर और ग्राम सब महावनरूप भासता है और सब जगत् उसको आकाशरूप भासता है । जिस पुरुष को आत्मा में प्रीति हुई है वह अन्तर्मुखी कहाता है और जिसका हृदय आत्मज्ञान से शीतल हुआ है उसको सब जगत् शीतलरूप भासता है । वह जब तक जीता है तब तक विगतज्वर होकर जीता है और जिसका हृदय तृष्णा से जलता है उसको सब जगत् दावाग्नि से तपता भासता है । हे रामजी! यह सब जगत् चित्त में स्थित है, जैसी भावना चित्त में होती है उसके अनुसार जगत् भासता है । स्वर्ग, पृथ्वी, लोक पाताल, वायु, नदियाँ, आकाश, देश, काल जो कुछ जगत है वह सबचित्त (अन्तःकरण) में है और वही बाहर विस्तार होकर भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वट के बीज से वट फैल जाता है तैसे ही चित्त में जगत् का विस्तार होता है । बाहर जो सूर्य आदिक भासते हैं वह भी चित्त के भीतर स्थित है-जैसे फूल खिलता है उसके भीतर की सुगन्ध बाहर भासती है और वास्तव में न कुछ भीतर है न बाहर है जैसा किंचन होता है तैसा ही चैत्यता से फुरता है-तैसे ही वही सत्ता जगत्*रूप होकर भासती है । जगत् सब आत्मरूप है और न कोई सत्य है, न असत्य है, एक आत्मसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों स्थित है । जो ज्ञानवान् पुरुष हैं उनको सदा ऐसे ही भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिसके हृदय में शान्ति है उसको सब जगत् शान्तिरूप है और जिसका हृदय देहाभिमान में स्थित है सो नाश होता है और भय पाता है किसी ओर से उसको शान्ति नहीं प्राप्त होती । वह स्वर्ग, पृथ्वी, लोक, पाताल, वायु, आकाश, पर्वत, नदियाँ देश, काल सबको प्रलयकाल की अग्निवत् जलता देखता है । जिसके हृदय में ताप होता है उसको सब जगत् तपता भासता है पर आत्मज्ञानी को शान्तरूप भासता है-जैसे अन्धे को सब जगत् तमरूप भासता है और नेत्रोंवाले को सब जगत् प्रकाशरूप भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी जिस पुरुष को आत्मपद की प्रतीत हुई है और इन्द्रियों से कर्म भी करता है तब ताप भी निवृत्त हो जाता है । जैसे शरत्*काल के आये से कुहिरा नष्ट हो जाता है तैसे विचार किये से मननभाव नष्ट हो जाता है । विचारो की मैं कौन हूँ, इन्द्रियाँ क्या हैं, जगत् क्या है और जन्म-मरण किसको कहते हैं? इस विचार से जब तुम अपने स्वभाव में स्थित होगे तब तुमको हर्ष, शोक, क्रोध और राग-द्वेष चलायमान न कर सकेगा । जैसे वायु से पर्वत चलायमान नहीं होता तैसे ही तुम अचल रहोगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राजन्! जब आत्मबोध होगा तब मन अपने मननभाव को त्याग देगा और तुम सन्ताप से रहित अपने स्वरूप को प्राप्त होगे । जैसे तरंगभाव मिटने से जल निर्मल होता है तैसे ही तुम अचल होगे और मनधर्म भी रहेगा परन्तु मध्य से अज्ञान नष्ट हो जावेगा और आत्मसत्ताभाव होगा । जैसे काल वही रहता है परन्तु ऋतु और हो जाती है तैसे ही मन वहाँ होगा परन्तु स्वभाव और हो जावेगा । तेरे नौकर और प्रजा भी साधु हो जावेंगे और तेरी आज्ञा में चलेंगे और तुझको देखकर प्रसन्न होंगे । हे राजन्! जब तुझको विवेकरूपी दीपक से आत्मारूपी मणि मिलेगा तब तेरी बड़ाई सुमेरु और समुद्र और आकाश से भी अधिक होगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तुझको विवेक से आत्मतत्त्व का प्रकाश होगा तब तू संसार की तुच्छ वृत्ति मैं न डूबेगा । जैसे गोपद के जल में हाथी नहीं डूबता तैसे ही तू राग द्वेष में न डूबेगा । जिसको देह में अभिमान है और चित्त में वासना है और वह तुच्छ संसार की वृत्ति में डूबता है, इससे जितना अनात्मभाव दृश्य है उसका त्याग कर, पीछे जो शेष रहे सो परमतत्त्व आत्मा है । हे राजन्! जो कुछ सत्य वस्तु है उसको हृदय में धरो और जो असत्य है उसको त्याग करो । जैसे जब तक कल्लर को सोनार धोता है तब तक सुवर्ण नहीं निकलता और जब सुवर्ण निकलता है तब धोने का त्याग करता है, तैसे ही तब तक आत्मविचार कर्तव्य है जब तक आत्मा का साक्षात्कार नहीं हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब आत्मतत्त्व का साक्षात्कार होता है तब विचार से प्रयोजन नहीं रहता । हे राजन्! सबमें, सब प्रकार, सब काल, सब आत्मा की भावना करो अथवा जितना दृश्यभाव है सो सब त्याग करो तो जो शेष रहेगा सो तुमको भासि आवेगा । जब तक सब दृश्य का त्याग न करोगे तब तक आत्मपद का लाभ न होगा । सर्व दृश्य के त्याग से आत्मपद भासेगा । हे राजन! जब किसी वस्तु के पाने का यत्न करता है तो और का त्यागकर उसी का यत्न करिये तो प्राप्त होता है तो आत्मतत्त्व अनन्य हुए बिना कैसे प्राप्त होगा । जब अपना सम्पूर्ण यत्न एक ही ओर लगाता है तब उस पद की प्राप्ति होती है । इससे आत्मपद के पाने के लिये सब दृश्य को त्यागकर सबकें त्याग किये से जो शेष रहे सो परमपद है । हे राजन्! सबके त्याग किये से जो सत्ता अधिष्ठान रहेगा सो तुझको आत्मभाव से प्राप्त होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहकर जब माण्डवमुनि अपने स्थान को गये तब सुरथ राजा एकान्त में बैठकर विचार करने लगा कि मैं कौन हूँ? न मैं सुमेरु हूँ, न मेरा सुमेरु है, न मैं जगत् हूँ, न मेरा जगत् है, न मैं पृथ्वी हूँ, न मेरी पृथ्वी है न मैं क्रान्तमण्डल हूँ और न मेरा क्रान्तमण्डल है, क्योंकि यह अपने भाव में स्थित है मेरे भाव से तो नहीं । जो मैं न होऊँ तो भी यह ज्यों का त्यों स्थित है तो यह मेरे कैसे होवे और मैं इनका कैसे होऊँ? न मैं नगर हूँ और न मेरा नगर है । हाथी घोड़ा, मन्दिर, धन, स्त्री पुत्रादिक जो कुछ पदार्थ हैं सो न मेरे हैं और न मैं इनका हाथी, घोड़ा, मन्दिर, धन, पुत्रादिक जो कुछ पदार्थ है सो न मेरे हैं और न मैं इनका हूँ । इनमें आसक्त होना वृथा है, इनमें मेरा कुछ सम्बन्ध नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जितने भोगों के समूह हैं ये न मैं हूँ, और न ये मेरे हैं । नौकर भृत्य और कलत्र सब अपने भाव से सिद्ध हैं, मेरा इनसे सम्बन्ध कुछ नहीं । न मैं राजा हूँ न मेरा राज्य है । मैं एकाएकी शरीरमात्र हूँ और इनमें मैं ममत्व करता हूँ सो वृथा है । शरीर में जो मैं अहं करता हूँ सो भी व्यर्थ है, क्योंकि हाथ-पाँव आदिक का स्वरूप भिन्न है, न यह मैं हूँ और न ये मेरे हैं । इनमें मेरा शब्द कुछ नहीं । यह रक्त, माँस हाड़ आदिक रूप है सो मैं नहीं । यह जड़ है और मैं चेतन हुआ, इनके साथ मेरा कैसे सम्बन्ध हो । जैसे जल का स्पर्श कमल को नहीं होता तैसे ही इनका स्पर्श मुझको नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

न मैं कर्मइन्द्रियाँ हूँ और न मेरी कर्मइन्द्रियाँ हैं । यह जड़ है, मैं चैतन्य हूँ । न मैं ज्ञानइन्द्रिय हूँ, न मेरी ज्ञान इन्द्रियाँ हैं । इनसे परे मन है सो भी नहीं, क्योंकि वह जड़ है । मन, बुद्धि, चित्त और अहंकार ये सब अनात्मरूप है । मेरा इनके साथ अविद्या से सम्बन्ध है । भ्रान्ति से मैं इनको अपना स्वरूप जानता था पर यह सब भुतों का कार्य है । इनके पीछे चेतन जीव है जो चेतन दृश्य को चेतनेवाला है सो चेतन चेतना भी मैं नहीं । इन सबमें शेष अचेत चिन्मात्र सत्ता मेरा स्वरूप है । बड़ा कल्याण हुआ जो मैंने अपना आप पाया । अब मैं जागा हूँ । बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि मैं वृथा देहादिक को अपना जानकर शोक और मोह को प्राप्त होता था । मैं तो एक निर्विकल्प चेतन और अनन्त आत्मा सबमें व्याप रहा हूँ और ब्रह्मरूप आत्मा हूँ । इन्द्रियों से आदि जितने भूतगण हैं उन सबका मैं आत्मा हूँ । यह भगवान् आत्मा सबके व्यापा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सबके भीतर पाँचतत्त्व होते हैं तैसे ही यह चेतनरूप सर्व भाव को भर रहा है और सर्व भावों में व्याप रहा है । भैरवरूप और उदय अस्त भाव आदि विकारों से वह रहित है । ब्रह्मा से आदि तृण पर्यन्त सबका आत्मा यही है । सब प्रकाशों का प्रकाशनेवाला दीपक वही है और संसाररूपी मोतियों के पिरोनेवाला तागा और सबका कारण कार्य यही है । वह साकार से रहित है और शरीरादिक सब उसी की सत्ता से उपलब्ध होते हैं । शरीररूपी रथ इसी से चलता है पर वास्तव में शरीरादिक कुछ वस्तु नहीं । यह जगत् चित्तरूपी नट की नृत्यलीलारूप है । चित्त में जगत् फुरता है वास्तव में और कुछ वस्तु नहीं । बड़ा कष्ट है कि मैं वृथा संग्रह असंग्रह की चिन्ता करता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह गुणों का प्रवाह है इसमें मैं क्यों शोकवान् होता था? बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि असत्यभ्रम सत्य हो मुझको दीखता था । अब मैं निश्चय करके सम प्रबोध हुआ हूँ और दुर्दृष्टि मेरी दूर हुई है । दृष्टि की जो अलख दृष्टि है सो अब मैंने देखी है और जो कुछ पाने योग्य था सो मैंने पाया है और अचैत्य चिन्मात्र को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । जो कुछ दृश्य है उसको मैं स्वरूप से देखता हूँ और अहं मम दुःख मेरा नष्ट हुआ है । मैं चिदानन्द पूर्ण और नित्य शुद्ध अनन्त आत्मा अपने आप में स्थित हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ग्रहण क्या और त्याग क्या? यह क्लेश कोई नहीं और न कोई दुःख है, न सुख है, सर्व ब्रह्म है और दूसरी वस्तु कुछ नहीं । मैं राग किसका करूँ और द्वेष किसका हो? मैं मिथ्या मूढ़ता को प्राप्त होकर दुःखी होता था, अब कल्याण हुआ कि मैं अमूढ़ होकर अपने आप स्वभाव में स्थित हुआ हूँ ऐसे आत्मा के साक्षात्कार बिना मैं दुःखी था । इसके देखे से अब किसका शोक करूँ और मोह को कैसे प्राप्त होऊँ? अब मैं क्या देखूँ, क्या करूँ और कहाँ स्थित होऊँ? यह सब जगत् आत्मा के प्रकाश से है और सब आत्मरूप है । हे अतत्त्वरूप! अर्थात् जिसमें तत्त्वों की उपाधि कुछ नहीं, तेरी दृष्टि निष्कलंक है । मैं अब सम्यक् ज्ञानवान् हुआ हूँ । मेरा तुझको नमस्कार है । मैं अनन्त आत्मा, अनुभवरूप, निष्कलंक, सब इच्छा भ्रमरहित, सुषुप्ति की नाईं शान्तरूप, अचैत्य, चिन्मात्र सदा अपने आपमें स्थित हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुरथवृत्तान्तसमा  ्ति..............

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! क्रान्त जो सुवर्णरूप देश है उसका राजा परमानन्द को प्राप्त हुआ । वह इस प्रकार विचार अभ्यास से ब्रह्मरूप हुआ जैसे गाधि का पुत्र विश्वामित्र तपस्या करके उसी शरीर से क्षत्रिय से ब्राह्मण हुआ था तैसे ही राजा सुरथ अभ्यास करके ब्रह्मरूप ब्रह्मबोध हुआ और जैसे जैसे सूर्य इष्ट अनिष्ट में सम है और विगतज्वर होकर दिनों को व्यतीत करता है तैसे ही राग द्वेष से रहित वह राज्य का कार्य करता रहा । जैसे जल ऊँची नीची ठौर में जाता है और अपना जलभाव नहीं त्यागता, सम रहता है, तैसे ही राजा हर्षकोश से रहित होकर राज्य कार्य करता रहा और स्वभाव को न त्यागा । आत्मविचार को धार सुषुप्ति की नाईं उसकी वृत्ति हो गई और संसार भाव का फुरना रुक गया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वायु से रहित दीपक प्रकाशता है तैसे ही वह शुद्ध प्रकाश धारता भया । हे रामजी! वह दया करता भी दृष्टि आवे परन्तु उसकी दृष्टि में कुछ दया नहीं और दया से रहित भी औरों को दीखे परन्तु उसकी दृष्टि में निर्दयता नहीं न कुछ सुख, न दुःख, न अर्थ, न अनर्थ सब पदार्थों में एक समभाव आत्मा देखे और हृदय से पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रमा शीतल रहे । वह जगत् आत्मा का किञ्चनरूप जानता था और उसके सुख दुःख का भाव शान्त हो गया । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए अन्धकार नष्ट हो जाता है तैसे ही उसके सुख दुःख नष्ट हो गये थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे बरफ का कणका सूर्य के तेज से जलमय हो जाता है तैसे ही उसका शरीर अपने भाव को त्यागकर आत्मतत्त्व में लीन हो गया । जैसे नदी समुद्र में लीन होती है और फिर भिन्न नहीं भासती तैसे ही सुरथ अपने भाव को त्यागकर उज्ज्वलभाव को प्राप्त हुआ और कलनारूपी मल को त्यागकर निर्मल ब्रह्म हुआ । जैसे शरत्*काल का आकाश निर्मल होता है तैसे ही यह निर्मल चिदानन्द ज्योतिभाव को प्राप्त हुआ और जैसे घट फूटे से घटाकाश महाकाश हो जाता है तैसे ही वह पूर्णब्रह्म चिदानन्द तत्त्व हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुरथपरघसमागमवर्ण

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! तुम भी इसी दृष्टि का आश्रय करके विचरो तब सब भय मिट जावेगा । जैसे घोर तम में बालक भय पाता है और जब दीपक का प्रकाश होता है तब निर्भय होता है तैसे ही संसाररूपी घोरतम में आया पुरुष दुःख पाता है और जब ज्ञानरूपी दीपक उदय होता है तब निर्भयहो जाता है । हे रामजी! जब आत्म विचार में कुछ भी मनुष्य का चित्त विश्राम पाता है तब उस विश्राम का आश्रयकर वह संसारसमुद्र से निकल जाता है, जैसे गढ़े में गिरे और तृण का वृक्ष हाथ लगे तो भी उसके आश्रय से निकल आता है । हे रामजी! यह पावन दृष्टि मैंने तुमसे कही है इसको चित्त में विचारो और परस्पर मिल कर उदाहरण के साथ अभ्यास कर नित्य एक समाधि में स्थित हो और पृथ्वी का भूषण होकर लोगों में विचरो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे मुनीश्वर! एक समाधि किसको कहते हैं और कैसे होती है सो कहो जिसमें मेरा चित्त जो फुरता है सो स्थित हो । जैसे वायु से मोर की पुच्छ हिलती है तैसे ही चञ्चलरूप चित्त सदा फुरता है । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब सुरथ प्रबुद्ध हुआ था तब उसका संवाद पर्णादि राजऋषि साथ हुआ था वही अद्भुत समाधि है, उसको सुनकर विचारोगे तो तुम भी एक समाधिमान् होगे । उसने परस्पर मिलकर जो चर्चा की थी सो सुनो । हे रामजी! पारसदेश का राजा महा वीर्यवान् था । उसका परघ नाम था और वह सुरथ का मित्र था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे नन्दनवन में कामदेव और वसन्तऋतु का मित्रभाव होता है तैसे ही सुरथ और परघ का मित्रभाव था । एककाल में परघ के देश में प्रलयकाल बिना प्रलयकाल की नाईं समय हुआ और उससे सब जीव दुःख पाने लगे । निदान प्रजा की पापबुद्धि का फल आन लगा और महादुर्भिक्ष पड़ा । कोई क्षुधा से मृतक हुए, कोई अग्नि से जल मरे और बहुतेरे झगड़ा करके मृतक हुए । प्रजा बहुत दुःख को प्राप्त हुई पर राजा को कुछ दुःख प्राप्त न हुआ । जब प्रजा ने बहुत दुःख पाया और राजा ने प्रजा को दुःखी देखा पर प्रजा का दुःख निवृत्त न कर सका तो प्रजा अपने अपने कुटुम्ब को त्यागकर चली गई जैसे वन में अग्नि लगने से पक्षी त्याग जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब राजा एक पहाड़ की कन्दरा में तप करने लगा और ऐसा तप करने लगा जैसा कि जिनेन्द्र ने किया था । वह उस कन्दरा में फल न पाये केवल सूखे पत्ते लेकर खावे--जैसे अग्नि सूखे पत्तों को भक्षण करती है उससे उसका नाम पर्णाद हुआ । निदान चित्त की वृत्ति को आत्मपद में लगाकर सहस्त्रवर्ष पर्यन्त उसने तप किया तब अभ्यास के बल से चित्त स्थित हुए से केवल ज्ञानरूप आत्म तत्त्व हृदय की निर्मलता से प्रकाश आया और तब तप्तता मिट गई । तब वह राग द्वेष से रहित हो निष्क्रिय-आत्मदर्शी-जीवन्मुक्त होकर बिचरने लगा । जैसे सरोवरों मैं कमलों के निकट भँवरा हंसों के साथ जा मिलता है तैसे ही सिद्धों के साथ राजा जा मिले ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे फिरता फिरता वह क्रान्त देश में सुरथ के स्थानों को गया । सुरथ पूर्व मित्र को देखकर उठ खड़ा हुआ । और परस्पर कण्ठ लगाके मिले फिर परस्परभाव करके एक आसन पर चन्द्रमा और सूर्य के समान दोनों बैठ गये और आपस में कुशल पूछने लगे । प्रथम परघ बोला, हे मित्र! तेरे दर्शन से जैसे कोई चन्द्रमा के मण्डल में जा आनन्दवान् हो तैसे ही मैं आनन्दवान् हुआ । बहुत काल का जो वियोग होता है तो बहुत प्रीति बढ़ती है जैसे वृक्ष को ऊपर काटे से बढ़ता है तैसे ही प्रीति बढ़ती है । हे साधो! अब मैं भी ज्ञानवान् हुआ और तू भी माण्डव मुनि और आत्मा के प्रसाद से ज्ञान को प्राप्त हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राजन्! मेरा अभीष्ट प्रश्न यह है कि तू अब दुःखों से मुक्त होकर विश्राम को प्राप्त हुआ है आत्मपद पाने की बड़ाई मेरु आदिक से भी ऊँची है उसको तू प्राप्त हुआ है और परम क्ल्याणवान् आत्मारामी हुआ है । तुम राग द्वेष मल से रहित हुए हो-जैसे शरत्*काल का आकाश निर्मल होता है-और सब कार्यों के करते भी समभाव में रहते हो । आधि-व्याधि ताप तुम्हारे दूर हुए हैं, तुम्हारी प्रजा भी विगतज्वर हुई है और धन, राज्य और माल में भी कुशल है । जैसे चन्द्रमा की किरणें शीतलता फैलाती हैं तैसे ही तुम्हारा यश दशों दिशाओं में फैल रहा है और तुम्हारा यश ग्रामवासी क्षेत्रों में लड़कियाँ गाती हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राजन्! तुम्हारे प्रजा, नौकर, पुत्र और कलत्र सब आधि-व्याधि से रहित हुए हैं । विषय पदार्थ आपाता-रमणीय हैं उनमें अब तुम्हारी प्रीति नहीं है और तृष्णारूपी सर्पिणी तुमको अब तो नहीं डसती । हे राजन्! तुम्हारी हमारी मित्रता हुई थी । समय पाकर तुम कहाँ रहे और हम कहाँ रहे, अब फिर इकट्ठे हुए हैं । बड़ा आश्चर्य है? ईश्वर की नीति जानी नहीं जाती, सुख से दुःख हो जाता है और दुःख गये से सुख हो जाता है । संसार की दशा आगमापायी है, संयोग का वियोग होता है और वियोग का संयोग होता है । तैसे ही तुम्हारा हमारा भी संयोग का वियोग हो गया था और अब फिर वियोग का संयोग हुआ है । बड़ा आश्चर्य है-ईश्वर की नीति अद्भुतरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुरथ बोले, हे देव! परमात्मा देव की नीति जान नहीं सकते । वह महा गम्भीर विस्मय में देनेवाली और दुर्ज्ञात है । तुम्हारा वियोग हुआ तब दूर से दूर जा पड़े, तुम कहाँ थे और हम कहाँ थे अब फिर इकट्ठे हुए हैं । देव की नीति आश्चर्यरूप है । तुमने जो मुझसे कुशल पूछी सो तुम्हारा आना ही पुण्य है उससे मैं परम पावन हुआ हूँ और तुम्हारे दर्शन से सब पाप नष्ट हो जाते हैं । आज हमारे पुण्य का फल लगा है जो तुम्हारा दर्शन हुआ और जो कुछ यश सम्पदा है, वह सब आज प्राप्त हुई है । हे भगवन् । सन्तों का आना मधुर अमृत की नाईं है । जैसे अमृत झरने से निकलता है तैसे ही तुम्हारे दर्शन और वचनों से परमार्थ रूपी अमृत स्रवता है । जिसको पाकर जीव निर्भयता को प्राप्त होता है । सन्तों का मिलना परमपद के तुल्य है इसलिये हम परम शुद्धता को प्राप्त हुए हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार जब वे पूर्व वृत्तान्त कह रहे थे तब फिर परघ बोले, हे राजन् समाहित चित्त इस जगज्जाल में जो-जो कर्म करता है सो सुखरूप होता है । संकल्प से रहित जो परम विश्राम और परम उपशम समाधि है उसमें अब तुम स्थित हुए हो । सुरथ बोले, हे भगवन्! तुम्हीं कहो कि सब संकल्पों से रहित परम उपशम समाधि किसको कहते हैं? और यदि तुम मुझको पूछो तो सुनो । जो ज्ञानवान् महात्मा पुरुष हैं वे चाहे तूष्णीम रहें अथवा व्यवहार करें असमाहितचित्त कदाचित नहीं होते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसका चित्त एक क्षण भी आत्मतत्त्व में स्थित होता है उसकी अत्यन्त समाधि है और क्षण-क्षण बढ़ती जाती है निवृत्त नहीं होती । जैसे अमृत के पान किये से उसकी तृष्णा बढ़ती जाती है तैसे ही एक क्षण को भी समाधि बढ़ती ही जाती है । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए सब किसी को दिन भासता है तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् को सब आत्मतत्त्व भासता है-कदाचित् भिन्न नहीं भासता । जैसे नदी का प्रवाह किसी से रोका नहीं जाता तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् की आत्मदृष्टि किसी से रोकी नहीं जाती और जैसे काल की गति काल को एक क्षण भी विस्मरण नहीं होती तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् की आत्मदृष्टि विस्मरण नहीं होती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे चलने से ठहरे पवन को अपना पवनभाव विस्मरण नहीं होता तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् को चिन्मात्र तत्त्व का विस्मरण नहीं होता और जैसे सत् शब्द बिना कोई पदार्थ सिद्ध नहीं होता तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् को आत्मा के सिवाय कोई पदार्थ नहीं भासता । जिस ओर ज्ञानवान् की दृष्टि जाती है उसे वहाँ अपना आप ही भासता है-जैसे उष्णता बिना अग्नि नहीं, शीतलता बिना बरफ नहीं और श्यामता बिना काजर नहीं होता तैसे आत्मा बिना जगत् नहीं होता । हे साधो! जिसको आत्मा से भिन्न पदार्थ कोई नहीं भासता उसको उत्थान कैसे हो? मैं सर्वदा बोधरूप, निर्मल और सर्वदा सर्वात्मा समाहितचित हूँ, इससे उत्थान मुझको कदाचित् नहीं होगा । आत्मा से भिन्न मुझको कोई नहीं भासता सब प्रकार आत्मतत्त्व ही मुझको भासता है । हे साधो! आत्मतत्त्व सर्वदा जानने योग्य है । सर्वदा और सब प्रकार आत्मा स्थित है, फिर समाधि और उत्थान कैसे हो? जिसको कार्य कारण में विभाग कलना नहीं फुरती और जो आत्मतत्त्व में ही स्थित है उसको समाहित असमाहित क्या कहिये? समाधि और उत्थान का वास्तव में कुछ भेद नहीं । आत्म तत्त्व सदा अपने आप में स्थित है, द्वैतभेद कुछ नहीं तो समाहित असमाहित क्या कहिये?

----------


## ravi chacha

सुरथपरघनिश्चयवर्  न
सुरथ बोले, हे राजन्! निश्चय करके अब तुम जागे हो और परमपद को प्राप्त हुए हो । तुम्हारा अन्तःकरण पूर्णमासी के चन्द्रमावत शीतल हुआ है और परम शोभा से तुम्हारा मुख शोभित होकर तुम ब्रह्मलक्ष्मीसम्  न्न और परमानन्द से पूर्ण हुए हो । तुम्हारा हृदयकमल शीतल और स्निग्ध विराजमान है और निर्मल तुम्हारी विस्मृत गम्भीरता मुझको प्रकट भासती है । निर्मल शरत्*काल के आकाशवत् तुम्हारा हृदय भासता है और अहंकाररूपी मेघ तेरा नष्ट हुआ है । हे राजन्! अब तुमको सर्वत्र स्वस्थ और सर्वथा सन्तुष्टता है और किसी में राग नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम वीतराग होकर विराजते हो, सार असार को तुमने भली प्रकार जाना है और उसे जानकर असार संसाररूपी समुद्र से पार हुए हो और महाबोध को तुमने ज्यों का त्यों जानकर अखण्ड स्थिति पाई है और भाव-अभाव पदार्थ दोनों को तुम जानते हो । तुम जगत् के सम असम पदार्थों से मुक्त हो और तुम्हारा आशय पवित्र और मुदिता प्राप्त हुई है । इष्ट, अनिष्ट, ग्रहण, त्याग तुम्हारा निवृत्त हुआ है, राग द्वेष और तृष्णारूपी बादलों से रहित निर्मल आकाशवत् तुम शोभते हो और अपने आपसे तृप्त हुए हो कुछ इच्छा तुमको नहीं है । सुरथ बोले, हे मुनीश्वर! इस जगत् में ग्रहण करने योग्य वस्तु कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो कुछ दृश्य पदार्थ हैं वे सब आभासरूप हैं तो ग्रहण किसको कीजिये? और जो कहिये कि ग्रहण करने योग्य नहीं इससे त्याग करिये तो आभासरूप पदार्थों का त्याग क्या कीजिये और ग्रहण क्या कीजिये क्योंकि है नहीं सब कुछ पदार्थ हैं जैसे सूर्य की किरणों में जल भासता है तो उस जलाभास का कौन अंग कीजिये, और कौन अंग त्याग कीजिये, तैसे ही यह जगत् भी है । हे मुनीश्वर! जगत् के कोई पदार्थ तुच्छ हैं और कोई अतुच्छ हैं । जो थोड़े काल में नष्ट हो जाते हैं सो तुच्छ हैं और जो चिरकालपर्यन्त रहते हैं वे अतुच्छ हैं परन्तु दोनों काल से उपजे हैं अब मैंने अकालरूप को देखा है इससे दोनों तुल्य हो गये हैं फिर इच्छा किसकी करूँ?

----------


## ravi chacha

हे मुनीश्वर! जो पदार्थों को रमणीय जानते हैं वे उनकी इच्छा करते हैं पर त्रिलोकी में रमणीय पदार्थ कोई नहीं, सब तुच्छ और नाशरूप हैं और अविचार से जीवों को भासते हैं । शब्द, रूप, स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गन्ध जो इन्द्रियों के विषय हैं वे भी सब असाररूप हैं। स्त्री को बड़ा पदार्थ जानते हैं पर वह भी देखनेमात्र सुन्दर है और भीतर से रक्त, माँस, विष्ठा और मूत्र का थैला बना हुआ है-इसमें भी कुछ सार नहीं । पर्वत बड़े पदार्थ हैं सो पत्थर बट्ठे हैं, समुद्र जल है वनस्पति काष्ठ-पत्र हैं और इनसे आदि जो पदार्थ हैं वे सब आपातरमणीय हैं विचार बिना सुन्दर भासते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इनकी जो इच्छा करते हैं वे अपने नाश के निमित्त करते हैं-जैसे पतंग दीपक की इच्छा करता है सो अपने नाश के निमित्त करता है और हरिण राग की इच्छा से नाश को प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही जो विषयों की तृष्णा करते हैं वे अपने नाश को करते हैं । इससे विचार से रहित जो अज्ञानी हैं वे पदार्थों को रमणीय जानकर अपने नाश के निमित्त इच्छा करते हैं और जो समदर्शी ज्ञानवान् हैं वे उन्हें अरमणीय जानकर किसी जगत् के पदार्थ की इच्छा नहीं करते । जैसे सूर्य के उदय हुए अन्धकार का अभाव होता है तैसे ही जब पदार्थों का राग उठ गया तब तृष्णा किसमें रहे? हे साधो! राग द्वेष इच्छा त्याग जो कुछ विचार हैं उन सबसे रहित शुद्ध आत्मतत्त्व में स्थित हो । बहुत कहने से क्या है जिस पुरुष के मन से वासना नष्ट हो गई है वह उपशमवान् कल्याणमूर्ति परमपद को प्राप्त हुआ और संसार समुद्र से तर गया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार सुरथ और परघ जगत् को भ्रमरूप विचारते परस्पर गुरु जानकर पूजते रहे, फिर कुछ दिन उपरान्त चला गया । हे रामजी! इनका जो परस्पर संवाद तुमको सुनाया है सो परमबोध का कारण है । इस विचार के क्रम से बोध की प्राप्ति होती है । तीक्ष्ण बोध से जब विचार करोगे तब अहंकाररूपी बादल का अभाव हो जावेगा और शुद्ध हृदयरूपी आकाशमें आत्मरूपी सूर्य का प्रकाश हो जावेगा । इससे परमपद के लाभ के निमित्त अहंकाररूपी बादल के अभाव का यत्न करो । आत्मा जो सत्य और सब आनन्दों की सम्पदा चिदाकाश है उसमें स्थित पावोगे । हे रामजी! जो पुरुष नित्य अन्तर्मुखी अध्यात्ममय है और नित्य चिदानन्द में चित्त को लगाता है वह सदा सुखी है-उसको शोक कदाचित्त नहीं होता और जो पुरुष आत्मपद में स्थित हुआ है वह बड़े व्यवहार करे और राग द्वेष सहित दृष्टि आवे तो भी उसको कलंक नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कमल जल में दृष्टि आता है तो भी ऊँचा रहता है, जल उसको स्पर्श नही करता, तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् को व्यवहार का राग द्वेष हृदय में स्पर्श नहीं करता । हे रामजी! जिसका मन शान्त हुआ है उसको संसार के इष्ट अनिष्ट पदार्थ चला नहीं सकते । जैसे सिंहों को मृग दुःख दे नहीं सकते तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् को जगत् के पदार्थ दुःख नहीं दे सकते । जिस पुरुष को आत्मानन्द प्राप्त हुआ है उसको विषयों की तृष्णा नहीं रहती और न वह विषयों के निमित्त कदाचित् दीन होता है । जैसे जो पुरुष नन्दनवन में स्थित होता है वह कण्टकों के वृक्ष की इच्छा नहीं करता तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् जगत् के पदार्थों की इच्छा नहीं करता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी जिस जिस पुरुष ने जगत् का अविद्यारूप जानकर जानकर त्याग किया है उसके चित्त को जगत् के पदार्थ दुःख दे नहीं सकते । जैसे विरक्तचित्त पुरुष की स्त्री मर जावे तो उसको दुःख नहीं होता तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् के चित्त में भोगों की दीनता ऐसे नहीं उपजती उसे नन्दनवन में कण्टक का वृक्ष नहीं उपजता । जिस पुरुष को आत्मबोध हुआ है और संसार का कारण मोह निवृत्त हुआ है वह जगत् का कार्यकर्ता दृष्टि आता है परन्तु वह कार्य उसको स्पर्श नहीं करते- जैसे आकाश में अन्धकार दृष्टि आता है परन्तु आकाश को स्पर्श नहीं करता । हे रामजी! अविद्या के निवृत्ति का कारण विद्या है और किसी उपाय से निवृत्ति नहीं होती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे प्रकाश बिना तम निवृत्त नहीं होता तैसे ही विचार बिना अविद्या निवृत्ति नहीं होती । अविचार का नाम अविद्या है और विचार का नाम विद्या है, जब अविद्या नष्ट होगी तब विषय भोग स्वाद न देवेंगे और आत्मानन्द से संतुष्टवान् रहोगे । हे रामजी! ज्ञानवान् को विचार के कारण इन्द्रियों के व्यवहार अन्धा नहीं करते -जैसे जल में मछली रहती है उसको जल अन्धा नहीं कर सकता पर और अन्धे हो जाते हैं । जब ज्ञानरूपी सूर्य उदय होता है तब अज्ञानरूपी रात्रि निवृत्त हो जाती है, चित्त परमानन्द को प्राप्त हो जाता है और रागद्वेषरूपी निशाचर नष्ट हो जाता है । तब फिर मोह को नहीं प्राप्त होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसके हृदय आकाश में आत्मज्ञानरूपी सूर्य उदय हुआ है उसका जन्म और कुल सफल होता है । जैसे पूर्णमासी का चन्द्रमा अपने अमृत को पाकर अपने में ही शीतल होता है तैसे ही जो पुरुष आत्मचिन्तना में अभ्यास करता है वह शान्ति पाता है । हे रामजी बुद्धि श्रेष्ठ और सत्*शास्त्र वही है जिसमें संसाष से वैराग और आत्मतत्त्व की चिन्तना उपजे । जब जीव आत्म पद को पाता है तब उसका सब क्लेश मिट जाता है और जिसकी आत्म चिन्तना में रुचि नहीं वे महाभागी हैं । ऐसे पुरुष चिर पर्यन्त कष्ट पावेंगे और जन्मरूपी जंगल के वृक्ष होंगे । हे रामजी! जीवरूपी बल अनेक आशारूपी फाँसियों से बँधा है, जरा अवस्थारूपी पत्थरों के मार्ग से जर्जरीभूत होता है, भोग रूपी गढ़े में गिरा है और कर्मरूपी भार को लिये जन्मरूपी जंगल में भटककर कर्म कीचड़ में फँसा हुआ राग द्वेषरूपी मच्छरों से दुःखी होता है स्नेहरूपी रथ को पकड़ के खैंचता है और पुत्र, आदिक की ममतारूपी कीचड़ में गोते खाता है और मोह संसाररूपी मार्ग में कर्मरूपी रथ के साथ लगता है और ऊपर से अज्ञानरूपी तप्तता से जलता है और सन्तजन और सत्*शास्त्ररूपी वृक्ष की छाया नहीं पाता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जीवरूपी ऐसा बैल है । उसे निकालने का यत्न करो । जब तत्त्व का अवलोकन करोगे तब चित्तभ्रम नष्ट हो जावेगा । हे रामजी! संसाररूपी समुद्र के तरने का उपाय सुनो । महापुरुष और सन्तजन मल्लाह हैं, उनका युक्तिरूपी जहाज है उससे संसार रूपी समुद्र तर जावेगा, और उपाय कोई नहीं यही परम उपाय है । जिस देश में सन्तजनरूपी वृक्ष नहीं है और जिनकी फलों सहित शीतल छाया नहीं है उस निर्जन मरुस्थल में एक दिन भी न रहिये । हे रामजी! सन्त जनरूपी वृक्ष है, जिनके स्निग्ध और शीतल वचनरूपी पत्र हैं, प्रसन्न होना सुन्दर फूल है और निश्चय उपदेशरूपी फल है । जब यह पुरुष उनके निकट जावे तब महामोहरूपी तप्तता से छूटेगा और शान्ति पाकर तृप्त होगा । तभी तीनों को पाकर अघावेगा और सब दुःखों से मुक्त होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! अपना आपही मित्र है और अपना आपही शत्रु है । अपने आपको जन्मरूपी कीचड़ में न डाले । जो देह में अहंभावना से विषयों की तृष्णा करता है वह अपना आपही नाश करता है । जो देह भाव को त्यागकर आत्म अभ्यास करता है वह अपना आप उद्धार करता और वह अपना आपही मित्र है और जो आपको संसारसमुद्र में डालता है यह अपना आपही शत्रु है । हे रामजी! प्रथम यह विचारकर देखे कि जगत् क्या है, कैसे उत्पन्न हुआ है और कैसे निवृत्त होगा? मैं कौन हूँ, सत्य क्या है और असत्य क्या है? ऐसे विचार कर जो सत्य है उसको अंगीकार करे और जो असत्य है उसका त्गाग करे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! न धन कल्याण करता है न मित्र बान्धव और न शास्त्रकल्याण करते हैं, अपना उद्धार आपसे होता है । इससे तुम अपने मन के साथ मित्रता करो । जब वह दृढ़ वैराग्य और अभ्यास करे तब संसारकष्ट से छूटे । जब वैराग्य अभ्यास से तत्त्व के अवलोकन से अहंतारूप बेड़ी कटे तब संसार समुद्र से तर जाता है । हे रामजी! जीवरूपी हाथी जन्मरूपी गढ़े में गिरा हुआ है, तृष्णा और अहंकाररूपी जंजीर से बँधा है और कामनारूपी मद से उन्मत्त है । जब उनसे छूटे तब मुक्त हो । हे रामजी! हृदयरूपी औषध से अनात्म अभिमानरूपी रक्त रोग हो गया है, जब विचाररूपी नेत्रों से उसको दूर कीजिये तब आत्मारूपी सूर्य का दर्शन हो । हे रामजी! और उपाय कोई न करो तो एक उपाय तो अवश्य करो कि देह को काष्ठ लोष्टवत् जानकर इसका अभिमान त्यागो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब अहं अभिमानरूपी बादल नष्ट होगा तब आपही आत्मरूपी सूर्य प्रकाश आवेगा । जब अहंकाररूपी बादल लय होगा तब आत्मतत्त्वरूपी सूर्य भासेगा, वह परमानन्द स्वरूप है, सुषुप्तिरूप मौन है अर्थात् केवल अद्वैत तत्व है, वाणी से कहा नहीं जाता अपने अनुभव से आपही जाना जाता है । हे रामजी! सब जगत् अत्यन्त आत्मा है । जब चित्त का दृढ़ परिणाम उसमें हो तब स्थावर जंगमरूप जगत् में वही दिव्यदेव भासेगा और वासना सब निवृत्त हो जावेगी । तब अनुभव से केवल परमानन्द आत्मतत्त्व दिखाई देगा सो स्वरूप पूर्ण और अद्वैत है । सब जगत् का त्याग कर उसी के पाने का यत्न करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! मन से मन को छेदो और अहं ममभाव को त्यागो । जब तक मन नष्ट नहीं होता तब तक जगत् के दुख निवृत्त नहीं होते । जैसे मूर्ति का सूर्य मूर्ति के नष्ट हुए बिना अस्त नहीं होता-जब मूर्ति नष्ट हो तब सूर्य का आकार भी दूर हो तैसे ही जब मन नष्ट हो तब संसार के दुःख नष्ट हो जावेंगे-अन्यथा नष्ट न होंगे । हे रामजी! जैसे प्रलयकाल में अनन्त दुःख होता है तैसे ही मन के होने से अनन्त दुःख होते हैं और जैसे मेघ के वर्षने से नदी बढ़ती जाती है तैसे ही मन के जागे से आपदा बढ़ती जाती है । इसही पर एक पुरातन इतिहास मुनीश्वर कहते हैं सो परस्पर सुहृदों का हेतु है । हे रामजी! सह्याचल सब पर्वतों में बड़ा पर्वत है । उस पर फूलों के समूह और नाना प्रकार के वृक्ष हैं, जल के झरने चलते हैं और मोतियों के स्थान और सुवर्ण के शिखर हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कहीं देवताओं के स्थान हैं और कहीं पक्षी शब्द करते हैं । नीचे क्रान्त रहते हैं ऊपर सिद्ध, देवता और विद्याधर रहते हैं, पीठ में मनुष्य रहते हैं और नीचे नाग रहते हैं-मानो सम्पूर्ण जगत् का गृह यही है । उसके उत्तर दिशा में सुन्दर वृक्ष और फूलों से पूर्ण तालाब है जिसकी महासुन्दररूप रचना स्वर्ग की सी है वहाँ अत्रिनाम एक ऋषीश्वर साधुओं के श्रम दूर करने वाला रहता था । उसके आश्रम के पास दो तपस्वी आ रहने लगे-जैसे आकाश में बृहस्पति और शुक्र आ रहे । उन दोनों के गृह में दो महासुन्दर पुत्र जैसे कमल उत्पन्न हो तैसे ही उत्पन्न हुए उनमें एक का नाम भास और दूसरे का नाम विलास हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दोनों क्रम से बड़े हुए और जैसे अंकुर के दोनों पत्र बढ़ते हैं तैसे ही वे बढ़ने लगे । परस्पर उनकी प्रीति बहुत बढ़ी और इकट्ठे रहने लगे । जैसे तिल और तेल, और फूल और सुगन्ध इकट्ठे रहते हैं और जैसे स्त्री और पुरुष की प्रीति आपस में होती है,तैसे ही उनकी प्रीति बढ़ी । वे देखनेमात्र तो दो मूर्ति दृष्ट आते थे परन्तु मानो एक ही थे। उसका स्नान आदिक क्रिया और मानसी क्रिया भी एक समान थे और वे महासुन्दर प्रकाशवान् थे जैसे चन्द्रमा और सूर्य हों । जब कुछ काल व्यतीत हुआ तब उनके माता पिता शरीर त्यागकर स्वर्ग को गये और उनके वियोग से वे दोनों शोकवान् हुए और जैसे कमल की कान्ति जल बिना जाती रहे तैसे ही उनके मुख की कान्ति कुम्हिला गई । फिर उन्होंने उनके मरने की सब क्रिया की और उनके गुण सुमिरण करके विलाप करें और महाशोकवान् हों क्योंकि महापुरुष भी लोकमर्यादा नहीं लाँघते । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार शोक कर उनका शरीर कृश हो गया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जैसे उजाड़ वन का वृक्ष जल बिना सूख जाता है तैसेही उनका शरीर सूख गया । तब वे दोनों शोकातुर होकर विचरने लगे । जैसे समूह से बिछुड़ा हरिण शोकवान् होता है तैसे ही वे दुःखी हुए क्योंकि उनको निर्मल ज्ञान प्राप्त न था । जब कुछ काल व्यतीत हुआ तब वे फिर आ मिले । विलास ने कहा, हे भाई! हृदय को आनन्द देनेवाला अमृत का समुद्र जीवनरूप जो वृक्ष है उस का फल सुख है सो तुम इतने काल क्या सुख से रहे? तुम्हारा हमारा वियोग हो गया था तब तुम कैसी क्रिया करते रहे? क्या तुमने अपना कुछ निर्मल किया है और अब आत्मपद पाया है । क्या अब तुम्हारी बुद्धि शोक से रहित होकर विद्या तुमको फली है और तुम अब कुशलरूप हुए हो?

----------


## ravi chacha

भास बोले, हे साधो! अब हमको कुशल हुई जो तुम्हारा दर्शन हुआ । जगत् में कुशल कहाँ है, इस संसार में स्थित हुए हमको सुख और कुशल कहाँ है? हे साधो! जबतक ज्ञेय परमात्मतत्त्व को नहीं पाया, जबतक चित्तभूमिका क्षीण नहीं हुई और जबतक संसार समुद्र को नहीं तरे तबतक कुशल कहाँ है? जबतक चित्त से दुःख निवृत्त नहीं होता तबतक चित्त की भूमिका नष्ट नहीं होती । जबतक संसारसमुद्र से पार नहीं होते तबतक हमको सुख कहाँ है? जबतक चित्तरूपी क्षेत्र में आशारूपी कण्टकों की बेलि बढ़ती जाती है और आत्मविचाररूपी हँसिये से नहीं काटी जाती तबतक हमको कुशल कहाँ, जबतक आत्मज्ञान उदय नहीं हुआ तबतक हमको कुशल कहाँ है?

----------


## ravi chacha

अहंकाररूपी चील्ह देहादिकरूपी माँस की ओर धावता है और सुखरूपी कमल अपमानरूपी धूलि से धूसर हो जाता है और भोगरूपी बरफ से नष्ट हो जाता है । हे साधो! यह देहरूपी कूप में गिरा है, जिसमें भोगरूपी सर्प है, आशारूपी कण्टक है और तृष्णारूपी जल है उसमें दुःख पाता है । हे साधो! नाना प्रकार के रंग रञ्जनारूपी भोग है और जिसमें तृष्णारूपी चञ्चलता है ऐसे चैत्यदृश्य में मग्न है। चित्तरूपी ध्वजा कालरूपी वायुसे हिलती है चित्तरूपी समुद्र में चिन्तारूपी भँवर है जिसमें जीवरूपी तृण आय कष्ट पाता है और बुद्धिरूपी पक्षिणी है जो वासनारूपी जाल से कष्ट पाती है । यह मैंने किया है, यह करती हूँ और यह करूँगी, इसी वासनारूपी जाल में बुद्धिरूपी पक्षिणी कष्ट पाती है-एक क्षण भी विश्रामवान् नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे भाई! इस चित्तरूपी कमल को राग-द्वेषरूपी हाथी चूर्ण करता है । यह मेरा शत्रु है, यह‘अहं’ `मम’ ही उसको मारता है । शुद्ध आत्मरूप को त्यागकर देहादिक अनात्मरूप में अहंभाव करता है और दीनता को प्राप्त होता है । जैसे राज्य से रहित राजा कष्ट पाता है तैसे ही आत्मभाव से रहित कष्ट पाता है और देहाभिमानी जन्ममरण के दुःख देखता है । जब देहाभिमान को त्याग करे तब कुशल हो अन्यथा कुशल नहीं होती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अन्तरासंगविचार........

----------


## ravi chacha

वसिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी । इस प्रकार उन्होंने परस्पर कुशल प्रश्न किया । जब कुछ काल व्यतीत हुआ अभ्यास द्वारा उनको निर्मल ज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ और मोक्षपद को प्राप्त हुए । इससे हे रामजी! कल्याण के निमित्त ज्ञान के सिवा और मार्ग कोई नहीं । जिसका चित्त आशारूपी फाँसी से बँधा हुआ है वह संसारसमुद्र से पार नहीं हो सकता । इससे जीव संसारसमुद्र में गोते खाता है और ज्ञानवान् शीघ्र ही ऐसे तर जाता है जैसे गोपद लंघने में सुगम होता है। जैसे जिस पक्षी के पंख टूटे हैं सो समुद्र को नहीं तर सकता बीच में ही गिरके गोते खाता है और गरुड़ पंखों से शीघ्र ही लंघ जाता है, तैसे ही जिन पुरुषों के वैराग्य और अभ्यासरूपी पंख टूटे हैं वे संसारसमुद्र से पार नहीं हो सकते और जिन पुरुषों के वैराग्य और अभ्यासरूपी पंख हैं वे शीघ्र ही तर जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो देह से अतीत महात्मा पुरुष चिन्मात्रतत्त्व में स्थित हुए हैं वे ऊँची होकर देखते हैं और अपने आप को देखके हँसते हैं जैसे सूर्य जनता को देख हँसता है अर्थात् जगत् की क्रिया से निर्लेप रहता है । जैसे रथ के टूटे से रथवाहक को कुछ खेद नहीं होता तैसे ही देह के दुःख से ज्ञानवान् को कदाचित् खेद नहीं होता और मन के क्षोभ से भी आत्मतत्त्व में कुछ क्षोभ नहीं होता । जैसे तरंग पर धूलि पड़ती है तो उससे समुद्र को कुछ लेप नहीं होता तैसे ही मन के दुःख से आत्मा को क्षोभ नहीं होता हे रामजी! जैसे जल और हंस का और जल और नौका का कुछ सम्बन्ध नहीं तैसे ही देह और आत्मा का कुछ सम्बन्ध नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे पहाड़ और समुद्र का सम्बन्ध नहीं तैसे ही देह और आत्मा का कुछ सम्बन्ध नहीं । जैसे पहाड़ और समुद्र का सम्बन्ध नहीं, जैसे जल, पत्थर और काष्ठ एक ठौर रहते हैं परन्तु कुछ सम्बन्ध नहीं और जैसे जल और नौका का संसर्ग होता है तो जलकणके उठते हैं तैसे ही देह और आत्मा के संयोग से चित्तवृत्ति फुरती है । हे रामजी! जीव को दुःख संग से ही होता है । जहाँ अहं मम का अभिमान होता है वहाँ दुःख भी होता है और जहाँ अहं मम का अभिमान नहीं वहाँ दुःख भी कुछ नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मछली को जल में ममत्व होता है और उसके वियोग से कष्ट पाती है तैसे ही जिस पुरुष को देह में अहं ममभाव है वह बड़ा कष्ट पाता है और जिसको देह में अभिमान नहीं होता । हे रामजी! ज्यों ज्यों मन से संसर्गता निवृत्त होती है त्यों त्यों भोग प्रवाह कष्ट नहीं देता जैसे जल से पत्थर को कष्ट नहीं होता और जैसे दर्पण में पर्वत का प्रतिबिम्ब होता है सो दर्पण को प्रतिबिम्ब का संग नहीं होता और कष्ट भी नहीं होता । तैसे ही जब देह से संसर्गभाव उठ जाता है तब कोई कष्ट नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे दर्पण को कुछ कष्ट नहीं होता तैसे ही आत्मा और जगत् की क्रिया है । हे रामजी! सर्वथा संवित्*मात्र आत्मतत्त्व स्थित है वह शुद्ध है और द्वैतशब्द के फुरने में रहित है । जो उसमें स्थित है उसको द्वैतशब्द नहीं फुरता और जो अज्ञानी है उसको द्वैतकलना उठती है । हे रामजी! यह सब जीव अदुःखरूप हैं परन्तु अज्ञान से आपको दुःखी जानते हैं । जैसे स्थाणु में चोरभावना अविचार से होती है तैसे ही आत्मा में दुःख की भावना अविचार से होती है । यह जीव अशब्दरूप है परन्तु कलना के वश से आपको सम्बन्धी जानता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे स्वप्न में अंगना बन्धन करती है और स्थाणु में वैताल भासता है और भय प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही अपनी कल्पना से जीव बन्धवान् होता है । हे रामजी! देह और आत्मा का सम्बन्ध असत्य है-जैसे जल और नौका का सम्बन्ध असत्य है । यदि जल का अभाव हो तो नौका को कुछ चिन्ता नहीं होती और नौका का अभाव हो तो जल को कुछ चिन्ता नहीं, तैसे ही आत्मा और देह का सम्बन्ध असत्य है । जब ऐसे जानकर हृदय संग से रहित हो तब देह का दुःख नहीं लगता । देह के दुःख में आपको दुःखी मानना, देह से अहंभावना करके आत्मा दुःखी होता है । जब देह में अभिमान को त्याग दे तब सुखी हो ऐसे बुद्धीश्वर कहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जल और पत्थर इकट्ठे रहते हैं परन्तु भीतर संग का अभाव है इससे उन्हें कुछ दुःख नहीं होता तैसे ही हृदय से संगरहित हो तब देह इन्द्रियों के होते भी दुःख का स्पर्श कुछ न हो और निर्दुःख पद में प्राप्त हो । हे रामजी! जिसको देह में आत्माभिमान है उसको जन्ममरण दुःखरूप संसार भी है । जैसे बीज से वृक्ष उत्पन्न होता है तैसे ही देहाभिमान से सुखदुःखरूप संसार उत्पन्न होता है और संसारसमुद्र में डूबता है

----------


## ravi chacha

जो हृदय संग से रहित होता है सो संसारसमुद्र के पार हो जाता है । हे रामजी! जिसके हृदय में देहाभिमान है उसके चित्तरूपी वृक्ष में मोहरूपी अनेक शाखा उत्पन्न होती है और जिसका हृदय संग से रहित है उसका मोह लीन हो जाता है । उसको चित्तलीन कहते हैं । जिसका चित्त देहादिकों में बन्धवान् है उसको नाना प्रकार का भ्रमरूप जगत् भासता है और जिसका चित्त देहादिकों में बन्धवान् नहीं वह एक आत्मभाव को देखता है जैसे टूटी आरसी में अनेक प्रतिबिम्ब भासते हैं और साजी एक ही प्रतिबिम्ब को ग्रहण करती है, तैसे ही संशययुक्त चित्त में नाना प्रकार का जगत् भासता है और शुद्ध चित्त में एक आत्मा ही भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो पुरुष व्यवहार करते हैं और संग से रहित हैं ऐसे निर्मल पुरुष संसार से मुक्त हैं और जो सर्वव्यवहार को त्याग बैठते हैं तप भी करते हैं और चित्त आसक्त है सो बन्धन में है । जो हृदय में संग से रहित है वह मुक्त है और अन्तरचित्त किसी पदार्थ में बन्ध है, वह बन्ध है । बन्ध और मुक्त का इतना ही भेद है । जिसका हृदय असंग है वह सब कार्यकर्त्ता भी अकर्ता है । जैसे नट सब स्वाँगों को धरता भी अलेप है तैसे ही वह पुरुष अलेप है । जो हृदय में अभिमान सहित है वह कुछ नहीं करता तो भी करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सर्वव्यवहार त्यागकर जीव शयन करता है और स्वप्न में अनेक सुख दुःख भोगता है तैसे वह सब कुछ करता है । चित्त के करने से कर्त्ता है, चित्त के न करने से ही अकर्ता है । शरीर से करना सो करना नहीं और शरीर से न करना सो न करना नहीं ब्रह्महत्या से भी असंयुक्त पुरुष को कुछ पाप नहीं लगता और जो अश्वमेघयज्ञ करे तो कुछ पुण्य नहीं होता । जिसके चित्त से सब आसक्तता दूर हुई है वह पुरुष मुक्तस्वरूप है और धन्य-धन्य है जिसका चित्त आसक्त है वह बन्ध और दुःखी है । जो पुरुष आसक्तता से रहित है वह आकाश की नाईं निर्मल है और समभाव, एक अद्वैत आत्मतत्त्व में स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! संग किसको कहते हैं? बन्धरूप संग किसको कहते हैं, मोक्ष रूप असंग किसको कहते हैं और संग बन्धनों से मुक्त किसका नाम है और किस उपाय से मुक्त होता है वह कहिये । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हेरामजी! देह और देही का जो संग है उसका त्याग करो और उसके साथ जो मिलकर करता है और देहमात्र में अपना विश्वास करता है कि इतना ही मैं हूँ, इसी को संग और बन्ध कहते हैं । हे रामजी! आत्मतत्त्व अनन्त है । देहमात्र में अहंभावना से आपको उतना ही मानना और उसमें अभिमान करके सुख की इच्छा करना इसी का नाम बन्ध है और इसी को संग कहते हैं । जिसको यह निश्चय हुआ है कि सर्व आत्मा ही है, मैं किसकी इच्छा करूँ और किसका त्याग करूँ, वह इस असंग से जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अथवा न मैं हूँ, न यह जगत् है, सर्वभाव अभाव को त्यागकर अद्वैतसत्ता में स्थित होने का नाम जीवन्मुक्त है । जिसे न कर्मों के त्याग की इच्छा है, न करने की इच्छा है और हृदय से कर्तृत्वभाव नहीं इस संग का जिसने त्याग किया है वह असंग कहाता है । हे रामजी! जिसको आत्मतत्त्व में निश्चय है और जो राग, द्वेष, हर्ष, शोक के वश नहीं होता है वही असंग कहाता है । जिसने सर्व कर्मों का फल यह समझकर त्याग किया है कि मैं कुछ नहीं करता ऐसा जो मन से त्यागा है वह असंगी कहाता है और उसको कोई कर्म बन्धन नहीं कर सकता किंतु दैवी सम्पदा उसको प्राप्त होती है और जो संसक्त पुरुष कर्तृत्व भोक्तृत्व के अभिमान सहित है उसको अनन्त दुःख उत्पन्न होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कोई गढ़े में गिरे और उसमें कण्टकों के वृक्ष हों तो उनमें वह कष्ट पाता है तैसे ही संसक्त पुरुष कष्ट पाता है । हे रामजी! संग कर वश से विस्तृत दुःख की परम्परा उत्पन्न होती है-जैसे बबूल के वृक्ष से कण्टक उत्पन्न हो । हे रामजी! जैसे नासिका में रस्सी डालकर ऊँट, बैल और गधे भार उठाते फिरते हैं और मार खाते हैं तैसे ही संसक्त पुरुष आशारूपी फाँसी से बाँधे हुए दुःख पाते हैं । उसी संसक्तता का फल ऊँटा दिक भोगते हैं, इसी प्रकार संसक्तता का फल वृक्ष भोगते हैं, जल में रहते हैं, शीत- उण्ण से कष्टवान् होते हैं और कुल्हाड़े से काटे जाते हैं । पृथ्वी के छिद्र में कीट होते हैं और अंगपीड़ा से कष्ट पाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अन्नादिक उगते हैं, हँसिये से काटे जाते हैं और हृदय में पाते हैं, फिर बोये जाते हैं और फिर काटते हैं सो संसक्तता का ही फल भोगते हैं, इसी प्रकार जो योनि पाते हैं और कष्टवान् होते हैं सो संसक्त हैं हरे तृणों को हरिण खाते हैं और बधिक उनको बाण से मारता है तब कष्टवान् होते हैं । जो जीव तुझको दृष्टि आते हैं वे इस प्रकार संसक्तता से बाँधे हुए हैं । संसक्तता भी दो प्रकार की है-एक बन्ध और एक बन्धन करने योग्य । जो तत्त्ववेत्ता है वह वन्दना करने योग्य है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो आत्मतत्त्व से गिरा है और देहादिक में अभिमान हुआ है वह मूढ़ है और संसार में जन्म को प्राप्त होता है, और जिसको आत्मतत्त्व का ज्ञान हुआ है और निष्ठा है वह वन्दना करने योग्य है, इसको फिर संसार का जन्ममरण नहीं होता । जिसके हाथ में शंख, चक्र, गदा और पद्म है, जिसको आत्मतत्त्व में निश्चय है और आत्मतत्त्व में संसक्त है और तीनों लोकों की पालना करता है वह वन्दना करने योग्य है । निरालम्ब सूर्य जो आकाश में विचरता है और सदा स्वरूपनिष्ठ है वह वन्दना करने योग्य है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

महाप्रलय पर्यन्त जो जगत् को उत्पन्न करता है, जो सदा शिव स्वरूप में संसक्त है और जो ब्रह्मारूप होकर विराजता है वह वन्दना करने योग्य है । जो लीला से स्त्री को अर्धांग रखता है, उसके प्रेमरूपी बन्धन से बँधा है, विभूति लगाता है सदा स्वरूप में संसक्त है और शंकर वपु धारकर स्थित है वह वन्दना करने योग्य है । इनसे आदि लेकर सिद्ध , देवता, विद्याधर लोकपाल जिनकी स्वरूप में संसक्ति है वे सब मुक्तस्वरूप हैं और वन्दना करने योग्य हैं और जो देहादिकों में संसक्त हैं वे बन्ध हैं और जन्म, जरा मृत्यु पाते हैं और कष्टवान् होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिनको शरीर में अभिमान है वे यदि बाहर से उदार भी दृष्टि आते हैं परन्तु जब भोगों को देखते हैं तब इस प्रकार गिरते हैं जैसे माँस को देखकर आकाश से चील पखेरु गिरते हैं तो वे वृथा यत्न करते हैं । हे रामजी! जो संसक्त जीव हैं वे बाँधे हुए हैं, कोई देवतारूप धार स्वर्ग में रहते हैं और कोई मनुष्यलोक में रहते हैं, बहुत से सर्प आदिक होके पाताल में रहते हैं और तीनों लोकों में भटकते फिरते हैं, जैसे गूलर में मच्छर रहते हैं तैसे ही ब्रह्माण्ड में संसक्त जीव रहते और मिट जाते हैं । कालरूपी बालक का जीवरूपी गेंद है, वह उसे कभी नीचे को उछालता है और कभी ऊपर को उछालता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो कुछ जगत् है वह सब असत्यरूप है । मनरूपी चितेरे ने संगरूपी रंग से शून्य आकाश में जो देहादिक जगत् लिखा है वह सब असत्यरूप है जैसे समुद्र में तरंग उपजते और मिट जाते हैं तैसे ही जीव ब्रह्माण्ड में उपजते रहते हैं जिसका मन देहादिक में संसक्त है वह तृष्णारूपी अग्नि से तृणों की नाईं जलता है । हे रामजी! जो संसक्त पुरुष है उसके शरीर पाने की कुछ संख्या नहीं । मेरु के शिखर से लेकर चरणों पर्यन्त यदि गंगा का प्रवाह चले तो उसके कण के चाहे गिने जा सकें परन्तु संसक्त जीव के शरीर की संख्या नहीं हो सकती जो कुछ आपदा है

----------


## ravi chacha

वह उनको प्राप्त होती है जैसे समुद्र में सब नदियाँ प्राप्त होती हैं तैसे ही सब आपदा उसको प्राप्त होती हैं हे रामजी! जो देहाभिमानी सदा विषयों का सेवन करते हैं वे रौरव कालसत्र आदिक नरकों में जलेंगे और जो कुछ दुःख के स्थान हैं वे सब उनको प्राप्त होंगे । जो असंग संगती चित्त हैं उन पुरुषों को सब विभूति प्राप्त होती हैं । जैसे वर्षाकाल में नदियाँ जल से पूर्ण होती हैं और मानसरोवर में सब हंस आन स्थित होते हैं तैसे ही असंसक्तचित्त पुरुष को दैवी प्राप्त होती है । जिस पुरुष को देहा भिमान बढ़ जाता उसे विष की नाईं जानो और जिसका देहाभिमान घट जाता है उसको अमृतरूप जानो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विष ज्यों बढ़ता है त्यों त्यों मारता है और अमृत ज्यों ज्यों बढ़ता है त्यों-त्यो अमर होता है । हे रामजी! जो पुरुष देहाभिमान को त्यागकर स्वरूप में संसक्त होता है वह सुखी होता है और जिसके हृदय में दृश्य का संग है उसको यह संसक्त रूपी अंगार जलावेगा । जिसके हृदय में संग नहीं वह असंगरूपी अमृत से सुखी होवेगा और चन्द्रमा की नाईं शीतल मुक्तरूप होगा उसका अविद्यारूपी विसूचिका रोग नष्ट होकर वह शान्तरूप होगा ।

----------

